# In und um die Glessener-Höhe



## Freddy41 (21. November 2009)

Da ich hier fast im Alleingang schreibe kann ich auch ein eigenes Forum Gründen.Ist für alle die gerne hier auf der Glessener-Höhe fahren


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. November 2009)

Moin Friedhelm. 
Dann werd ich dich mal unterstützen. Ich bin wieder in Kölle und werde dementsprechend mich auch auf der Glessener Höhe rumtreiben. Wird also Zeit, dass du manchmal einen Bremsklotz dein Eigen nennst, wenn ich wieder bei dir mitfahre. Wird schon `nen Spass und freu mich drauf. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (22. November 2009)

Hallo Robin
Habe mich für Donnerstag bei Naish90 eingetragen.
Wenn du Lust hast,fahre einfach mit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. November 2009)

Keine Mittwochstour?
Wo ist denn, bzw. wie weit ist denn der Treffpunkt von "unserem" Treffpunkt in Frechen weg?. Weißt doch, kenne mich nicht aus.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Freddy41 (22. November 2009)

Wo der Treffpunkt genau ist weiß ich leider auch nicht.
Es ist wohl in Niederaußem am Tierheim.Dies Woche Mittwoch ging es leider nicht,da mein Sohn Geburtstag hat.
Aber ab nächste Woche fahre ich dann wieder Mittwochs.
Dann natürlich am alten Treffpunkt.
Bis dahin.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. November 2009)

Fährst du denn dann mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt? Nicht, dass ich bei dir mitfahren wollen würde, sondern nur um einschätzen zu können, wie weit es von Köln-Weiden weg ist. 
Ansonsten werde ich lageabhängig bei deinen Mittwochstouren wenn möglich wieder einsteigen. Habe aber noch viel aufzuholen, da ich die letzten vier Monate eigentlich so gut wie garnicht auf dem Bike saß. Aber das will ja nichts heißen, und ein bißchen quälen gehört ja dazu. Schönen Sonntag noch

Robin
, der sich so gedanklich auf die A2 und A1 vorbereitet.


----------



## Freddy41 (22. November 2009)

Ich werde mit dem Bike zum Treffpunkt fahren,da es von mir aus nur 5km sind.Von Weiden ist es wohl ein wenig weiter.
Ich denke mahl das wir uns dann wohl ab der Woche danach wieder bei meinen Mittwochstouren treffen werden.
Und das mit der fehlenden Ausdauer werden wir dann auch wieder hinbiegen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. November 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> ...
> Und das mit der fehlenden Ausdauer werden wir dann auch wieder hinbiegen
> Gruß Friedhelm



Das steht zu befürchten, aber ich freu mich drauf.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Freddy41 (27. November 2009)

So Robin
Habe dann mal eine Tour für Donnerstag den 03.12.2009 eingetragen,da ich leider Mittwoch nicht kann.
Hoffe nur das Bescheidene Wetter wird sich bald mal ändern
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. November 2009)

Moin Friedhelm.

Wäre schön, wenn ich Donnerstag könnte, doch bin leider ich dort verhindert. Der Mittwoch wäre bei mir aber auch nicht möglich, da dort Firmen-Weihnachtsfeier ist (ja, es geht wieder los). Also `ne Woche später. Wünsch dir viel Spass und trotzdem einige Mitfahrer. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## Freddy41 (29. November 2009)

Tourbericht kommt heute dann von Guide Ingo
Also bei mir sind dann 59km bei 699hm und einem Schnitt von immerhin 17,9km/h zusammen gekommen
War eine Schöne Sonntagstour hier bei uns in der Gegend,habe vieles neues kennen gelernt. Dank an den Guide.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Friedhelm, ich bin begeistert von deinem Eintrag beim LMB 


> ....
> Gefahren wird in einem *langsam *bis *mittleren *Tempo.
> Der *langsamste *bstimmt das Tempo,es wird auf jedenfall auf jeden Rücksicht genommen.Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt fahren wir so viele Trails wie gehen.


Und ich kann nicht dabei sein  . Würde das geschriebene ansonsten auf Herz und Nieren prüfen 
Wünsche euch viel Spass.

Gruß Robin
PS: Nächste Woche wieder Mittwoch? Donnerstag habe ich nämlich Weihnachtsfeier (man will es kaum glauben, doch es ist wieder soweit)


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Dezember 2009)

So hier der Bericht der Tour vom Donnerstag.
Es trafen sich sieben Wetterfeste Mitfahrer am Parkplatz in Königsdorf mit mir um eine kostenlose Fangokur mit mir zu bestreiten
Also es waren folgende Mitfahrer.
dabl11
Naish90
AAFA
brigdomteur
stevefra
DJayBee
und ein weiterer Mitfahrer
Diese Truppe fuhr dann bei leichtem Regen los Richtung Fischbach-Höhe um das zu fahren was uns alle Begeistert.Die Fischbachhöhe Umrundet ging es rüber zur Glessener-Höhe,wo der Regen immer stärker wurde.Wir beschlossen also gemeinsam den Trail rund um den Abtsbusch noch zu fahren und uns dann langsam in Richtung Heimat zu begeben.
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt immerhin noch 35,61km bei 279 hm.
Bin Beeindruckt das ich so viele Mitfahrer hatte,und das bei dem Wetter.Dank an alle .
Hoffe die nächsten Touren werden im Trockenne gefahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Dezember 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm, ich bin begeistert von deinem Eintrag beim LMB
> 
> Und ich kann nicht dabei sein  . Würde das geschriebene ansonsten auf Herz und Nieren prüfen
> Wünsche euch viel Spass.
> ...



Hi Robin
Du hast aber viele Weihnachtsfeiern.
Diese Woche Mittwoch,nächste Woche Donnerstag,und was kommt dann.
Also ich schreibe die Tour für Mittwoch aus.
Will doch mal sehen wie Fit du bist
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. Dezember 2009)

Also, Mittwoch sollte im Bereich des Möglichen sein, und dann zeige ich dir, wie fit (oder fett) ich bin. Aber nur wenn dort wieder steht: Der langsamste gibt das Tempo vor . Und das mit den Weihnachtsfeiern ist ganz einfach: wenn du nicht am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette in der Firma bist, kannst du einfach eine Feier anberaumen, und schon "wollen" alle mitmachen. Ist total Klasse und du bist nie einsam.
Schönes Wochenende und einen ereignisreichen Nikolaustag

Gruß Robin


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Dezember 2009)

So hier mal ein kleiner Bericht von der Tour.
Los ging es zu dritt vom Startpunkt aus Richtung Quarzwerke.
Kaum angekommen wartete auch schon die erste Steigung auf uns.
Weiter die Quarzwerke Umrundet und anschließend die neue Abfahrt in Horrem erkundet(Sie war sehr extrem und bedarf noch einige Übung um sie zu bewältigen)Weiter führte uns die Tour dann wieder hoch zum Gipfelkreuz der Glessener-Höhe.Am Funkturm runter und dann trennten sich unsere Wege.Jeder fuhr dann Richtung Heimat.Bei mir waren es dann auch 43,83km bei 590hm.
Heute war es eine Tour die einiges von den Fahrern abverlangte,da die Bodenverhältnisse doch sehr extrem waren.
Ich war froh wie ich zu Hause war,hoffe das es Dietmar genauso ergangen ist wie mir
Dank noch mal an alle Mitfahrer.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (6. Dezember 2009)

Ja super Tour heute,das Wetter war ja auch noch genädig mit uns, selten so oft abgestiegen.War dann aber auch froh wieder zu Hause zu sein.
Die neue Abfahrt war ja wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern,werde mir demnächst ein Seil zum abseilen einpacken.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (7. Dezember 2009)

So Friedhelm, trotz das dort nicht steht, dass der Langsamste das Tempo bestimmt, hab ich mich mal eingetragen. Schaun wir mal was passiert und hoffen, dass das Wetter mitmacht. Bis Mittwoch

Gruß Robin


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. Dezember 2009)

@ Friedhelm: Nicht böse sein, aber ich bin aus verschiedenen Gründen für heute Abend raus. 
1. Ich bin zur Zeit autolos und musste zur Arbeit und zurück bereits mit dem Fahrrad fahren. Dadurch bin ich nicht nur nass geworden, sondern habe eine Gratis-Fangopackung inklusive erhalten  . 

2. Auch den Anweg zum und zurück vom Treffpunkt müsste ich wegen o. genannten Grund mit dem Bike machen, und da hab ich, mit Blick auf die Wetterkarte und meinem Trainingszustand, den ich heute gemerkt habe, keine Lust drauf . 

Ihr könnt mich ruhig Weichei, Schönwetterfahrer oder ähnliches nennen, da steh ich drüber. Oder ihr gebt mir Tiernamen, wie z.B. du SCHMETTERLING .

Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spass und hoffe, das Wetter hält. Schick dir aber noch `ne Simmse, damit, wenn du hier nicht mehr rechtzeitig reinschaust, Bescheid weißt .

Gruß Robin


----------



## Naish90 (10. Dezember 2009)

Tourbericht vom 09.12.09

Wir haben uns wie gewohnt in Königsdorf am Parkplatz Aachenerstraße getroffen, sind dann hoch bis kurz vorm Gipfelkreuz Glessen, anschließen rüber zur Fischbachhöhe um zum Tagebau Bergheim zu kommen den wir dann umrundet haben und zum Abschluss die Wiedenfelderhöhe überquerten.
Dort habe ich mich ausgeklinkt und Friedhelm und Dietmar sind dann auch Richtung Heimat geradelt. Es war schon sehr matschig hat aber dennoch viel Spaß gemach, trotz Nieselregen
Es waren für mich 43Km und ca. 2 Std 20 Min.
Danke an die tollen Mitfahrer.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ingo
Bin froh das du das Guiding übernommen hast.
War doch ziemlich fertig von der Arbeit.
Also bei mir waren es dann zum Schluss 41,12km bei 275hm.
Der Regen war doch schon ziemlich übel zum Schluss,war froh wie ich zu Hause war.
Aber es war trotz allem eine schöne Tour mit tollen Mitfahrern,hoffe das Dietmar auch Glücklich nach Hause gekommen ist.
Bis zur nächsten Tour Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
bei mir waren es auch so etwas über 40 km,die Tour an sich fand ich gut, nur dieser Regen,schon lästig.
Natürlich schönen Dank für die Führungsarbeit,alleine machts eben doch nicht soviel spass.
So in hoffnung auf eine baldige trockenen Tour mit Euch.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## rottenflieger (12. Dezember 2009)

hi 
wollte vielleicht mal mitfahren
was fahrt ihr denn für bikes?
ich fahre ein canyon hardtail 
wie sind die trails auf der glessener höhe?
mfg stefan


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi Stefan
Ich fahre ein Fully von Giant.
Also die Trails hier sind im Moment sehr Matchig
Aber alles was es hier so gibt kann man auch mit einem Hardtail fahren.
Also trag dich doch einfach mal mit ein und fahr eine Runde mit uns durch die Glessener-Höhen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute
Ich glaube am Mittwoch wird´s echt eisig kalt bei der Tour.
Das bedeutet super warm anziehen,damit es keinerlei Erfrierungen an den Körperteilen,die mann, noch braucht gibt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Friedhelm,

ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!
Kann aber nicht sagen wie lange, wenn mir kalt wird dann fahre ich nach Hause und setze mich vor den warmen Ofen.
Warum muss das denn jetzt auch so kalt werden,brrr.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Ghostwheel (15. Dezember 2009)

Ihr fahrt bei diesen Bodenverhältnissen?  Der ganze Matsch ist jetzt komplett durchgefroren, da kann man kaum drauf laufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt bei diesen Bodenverhältnissen?  Der ganze Matsch ist jetzt komplett durchgefroren, da kann man kaum drauf laufen...



Endlich ist das ganze hart,dieser ewige Match war ja nicht mehr auszuhalten,meine Frau wollte schon gar nicht mehr die Wäsche waschen
Und darauf laufen wollen wir ja sowieso nicht.
Also ich bin mal gespannt wie es sich so fahren lässt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

komme gerade vom Gipfelkreuz, war ca. 1,5 Std unterwegs und es war nicht kalt und hat Spaß gemach.
Der Boden ist super hart und recht angenehm zu fahren, man muß nur auf die Spurrillen von den Waldarbeitern achten.
Diese Wege braucht man ja nicht zu fahren.

Bis Morgen, Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (17. Dezember 2009)

Abendtour vom 16.12.09

Es waren am Startpunkt in Königsdorf: Friedhelm, Walter, Kalle, Dietmar, Andreas und Ingo. Wir fuhren bei 0 bis -2 Grad vom Startpunkt über die Glessener Kippe rüber auf die Fischbachhöhe nahmen dort den ein und den anderen Trail und dann wieder zurück zur Glessener Kippe. Dort klinkten Andreas und ich uns dann aus und fuhren Richtung Heimat. Wir hatten dann ca. 35 Km und 2Std. 10 min Fahrzeit. Was für diese Temperatur dann auch genug war. Die Anderen wollten dann noch hoch zum Gipfelkreuz und zum Abschluss nach Königsdorf zum Startpunk um sich dort aufzulösen. 
Ich fand es toll, dass trotz der kalten Temperatur doch noch eine Gruppe mit 6 Fahrern zusammen kam.
Hoffentlich bleibt die Motivation der Gruppe über den Winter weiter so! Denn es macht doch immer mehr Spaß zu mehreren. 

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ingo
Hast du schon Urlaub,oder warum kannst du den Bericht schon um die Zeit eintragen.
Also bei mir waren es mit An-und Abfahrt immerhin 39,8km bei stolzen 379Hm.
Die Tour hat mir auch Viel Spass bereitet,ich hoffe echt das all die Mitfahrer bei dir der Stange bleiben
Es war eine Schöne Tour trotz der nicht funktionierenden Bremse.
Habe heute festgestellt das ich doch Bremsflüssigkeit am Bremshebel verliere.
Hoffe es ist nur eine Dichtung und wird morgen behoben.
Wenn die Bremse wieder funktioniert schreibe ich für Sonntag eine Tour aus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

nachdem meine Finger und Füsse wieder warm sind kommen auch von mir ein paar warme Worte.
Also es war lang genug, kalt genug und hat tierischen Spaß gemacht.
Würde am Sonntag auch wieder mitfahren, muss aber leider Arbeiten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute
War heute bei meinem Schrauber.
Das mit der Bremse hinten ist leider eine Undichtigkeit am Bremskolben im Griff.Müssen das ganze leider zu Magura senden,das ganze wird dann wohl 4 Wochen dauern bis ich die Bremse zurück bekomme.
Damit fällt die Tour am Sonntag für mich aus.
Werden dann am Montag erst einmal eine Ersatz-Bremse montieren damit ich wieder fahren kann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## rottenflieger (19. Dezember 2009)

hi leute
fahrt ihr auch jetzt im tollen schnee??
bin eben was rum gefahren macht richtig spaß
schnee ohne match bei - 10 grad=)
super schön
mfg stefan


----------



## DJayBee (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi Stefan,
ja ich war auch heute auf der Glessener 
Dann waren die Reifenspuren bestimmt von dir, hab mich schon gefragt wer noch so verrückt ist und bei soeinem Wetter fährt 
Mein "Notfall RedBull Shot" in der Seitentasche ist sogar eingefroren... 
Frostige Grüße Julius


----------



## Naish90 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

war auch heute 1.5 Std auf der Glessener Höhe unterwegs.
War echt nicht kalt und super zu fahren.
Hoffentlich bekommen wir noch eine gemeinsamme Tour im Schnee hin, bevor er wieder geschmolzen ist.
Versuche für Dienstag eine Tour einzustellen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rottenflieger (22. Dezember 2009)

und schon wieder alles match=(
hoffe das es schnell 4 oder 5 grad kälter wird dann wieder neuer schnee=)


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Dezember 2009)

Tja Leute
Schaffe es in dieser Woche wohl nicht mehr eine Tour zu fahren.
Aber am Sonntag sollte es dann wohl wieder klappen.
Hoffe nur das Wetter wird endlich mal wieder etwas besser.
Schreibe die Tour dann noch aus.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Dezember 2009)

So bin jetzt endlich fertig mit dem Weihnachtsbaum,muss ihn morgen nur noch Schmücken
Hoffe ihr habt das alles schon hinter euch
War heute einer mit dem Mtb unterwegs???? war doch ein super Wetter für eine Tour.
Bin echt traurig das es bei mir nicht geklappt hat.
Wünsche allen hier im Forum eine schöne Weihnachtszeit mit tollen Geschenken.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dabl11 (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi @ all,

so Weihnachtsvorbereitungen sind jetzt auch bei uns abgeschlossen. 
Ich wünsche Euch auch allen ein paar schöne Festtage. 
Lasst Euch reich beschenken..........

Gruß

Daniel

P.S. In meiner Bildergallerie sind ein paar Winterimpressionen der Glessener Kippe. Leider keine so gute Qualität wegen Handycam.


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Dezember 2009)

So habe dann mal für Sonntag eine Tour ausgeschrieben.
Hoffe das Wetter wird so wie es auf Wetter.com vorhergesagt wurde.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (25. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten alle 
Bin am Sonntag dabei.
Ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten, ohne bike.

Gruß, Ingo



Freddy41 schrieb:


> So habe dann mal für Sonntag eine Tour ausgeschrieben.
> Hoffe das Wetter wird so wie es auf Wetter.com vorhergesagt wurde.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ingo
Wie war deine heutige Tour???
War bestimmt klasse bei dem Wetter.
Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter noch ein wenig so,denn die Aussichten werden sich morgen Rapide ändern,laut Wetter.com soll es anfangen zu Regnen.
Und die ganze nächste Woche scheint es auch nicht besser zu werden.
Bis morgen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

tolle Tour heute .
Werde morgen noch einen Freund mitbringen!
Freue mich schon auf morgen .

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## surftigresa (26. Dezember 2009)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> tolle Tour heute .
> Werde morgen noch einen Freund mitbringen!
> ...


 
Warst Du heute auf der Glessener Höhe unterwegs?

Ich bin heute noch mal die Tour nachgefahren, die wir vor ein paar Wochen mal abends gefahren sind (im Dunkeln ist sie viel spannender ). Zwei Biker sind mir entgegengekommen. Aber ich glaube, die kannte ich nicht.

Der Schlamm hat leider wieder Einzug gehalten. Nur an ewigen Schattenstelle ist der Boden noch vereist.

Morgen bin ich leider nicht in Köln, wünsche Euch aber viel Spass.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi Melanie
Wenn das Wetter hält werden wir bestimmt viel Spass haben.
Schade das du nicht mitfahren kannst,sonst hättest du mal einen neuen Trail in Horrem kennelernen können,der ist bestimmt so ganz nach deinem Geschmack,Sehr schmal und einige knifflige Stellen sind auch dabei.
@ Ingo
Schön das du noch einen Mitfahrer gefunden hast
Dann bis morgen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Melanie,

ja war Glessener, Fischbahhöhe und dann im Königsdorfer Wald.
War teilweise schon matschig, aber igal, Hauptsache raus in die Sonne und aufs Bike.
Melde dich mal wieder wenn Du in der Gegend bist.

Gruß, Ingo



surftigresa schrieb:


> Warst Du heute auf der Glessener Höhe unterwegs?
> 
> Ich bin heute noch mal die Tour nachgefahren, die wir vor ein paar Wochen mal abends gefahren sind (im Dunkeln ist sie viel spannender ). Zwei Biker sind mir entgegengekommen. Aber ich glaube, die kannte ich nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ingo
Schau dir mal das Bild von Melanie vom Gardasee an
Ist 601 Bild 4
Genial diese Abfahrt,da kommt echt Neid auf.
@ Melanie
Echt stark die Abfahrt da,sind die alle so.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## DJayBee (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Friedhelm,
ich würd gern morgen auch mitfahren nur will ich euch kein Klotz am Bein sein wenns auf technische Passagen geht. Wie sieht das aus mit morgen, meinst du das ist für einen noch nicht so routinierten trailfahrer wie mich machbar?...es wird ja noch ziemlich matschig sein
Julius


----------



## surftigresa (26. Dezember 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Melanie
> Echt stark die Abfahrt da,sind die alle so.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 
Der Sentiero 601 ist wohl schon etwas besonderes. Aber ähnliche Abfahrten gibt es am Garda zu genüge.

Ja, war 'ne tolle Woche! Und jetzt diese Kälte und Nässe hier


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Dezember 2009)

DJayBee schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm,
> ich würd gern morgen auch mitfahren nur will ich euch kein Klotz am Bein sein wenns auf technische Passagen geht. Wie sieht das aus mit morgen, meinst du das ist für einen noch nicht so routinierten trailfahrer wie mich machbar?...es wird ja noch ziemlich matschig sein
> Julius



Probiers einfach mal aus.
Es wird schon nicht so schlimm werden.
Also trag dich ruhig ein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Der Sentiero 601 ist wohl schon etwas besonderes. Aber ähnliche Abfahrten gibt es am Garda zu genüge.
> 
> Ja, war 'ne tolle Woche! Und jetzt diese Kälte und Nässe hier




Tja das Wetter ist echt nicht auf der Seite der Biker.Zumindest nicht für mich,kann echt immer nur dann wenn es Regnet.
Aber was macht nicht alles um auf`s Biken nicht zu verzichten.
Da muss man dann halt durch,es wird auch mal wieder Sommer werden und dann hoffentlich trockener wie der letzte
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (26. Dezember 2009)

Bevor ich es vergesse:

Dienstag morgen wollte ich noch mal hier in Königsdorf fahren. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und Zeit mitzukommen? Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall über Begleitung freuen.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Dezember 2009)

Um Welche Uhrzeit wolltest du denn fahren?????
Vielleicht lässt sich das ja einrichten.


----------



## surftigresa (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich könnte um 10:30Uhr an dem Parkplatz im Wald sein, wo wir uns das letzte Mal auch getroffen haben.


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi Melanie
10.30Uhr wäre ok.
Also wenn es nicht Regnet bin ich dabei.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jenzz (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank an Guide und Mitfahrer für die schöne Tour heute vormittag! Die Ecke am Quarzwerk kannte ich noch gar nicht. @Ingo: ich meld mich mal wenn wir demnächst nochmal tagsüber im rechtsrheinischen unterwegs sind. Hoffe du bist dann nicht konditionell unterfordert, wir lassen es meistens noch etwas gemütlicher angehen (auch wenn das heute langsam war wie Freddy mir zum schluß am Parkplatz eröfnet hat )

Viele Grüße,

Jens


----------



## Naish90 (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi alle,

war doch heute wieder ne tolle Tour.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer, ist doch immer schöner mit mehreren als alleine. @Dietmar, gute Besserung 
@Jens, mach Dir keine Gedanken ich kann auch langsammer
Danke Friedhelm für die neuen Trails, besonder den den ich mir dann genauer angeschaut habe
Habe einen richtig großen blauen Fleck am Popo.
Aber was solls! "No risk no Fun"

So Biker, dann sehen wir uns auf dem nächsten Trail!

Gruß, Ingo 



jenzz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank an Guide und Mitfahrer für die schöne Tour heute vormittag! Die Ecke am Quarzwerk kannte ich noch gar nicht. @Ingo: ich meld mich mal wenn wir demnächst nochmal tagsüber im rechtsrheinischen unterwegs sind. Hoffe du bist dann nicht konditionell unterfordert, wir lassen es meistens noch etwas gemütlicher angehen (auch wenn das heute langsam war wie Freddy mir zum schluß am Parkplatz eröfnet hat )
> 
> ...


----------



## brigdompteur (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer und Guide Freddy,ware ne schöne Tour heute rund ums Quarzwerk,leider habe ich aufgrund meiner konditionellen verfassung(Erkältung)das Tempo etwas gedrückt.
Na ja es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten,werde mich noch ein wenig schonen müssen.

Gruss Dietmar


----------



## superalu (27. Dezember 2009)

Halo Melanie und Friedhelm,
also Dienstag 10:30 geht bei mir auch. Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich dabei.
Grüße
Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute 
der Tourbericht kommt leider etwas verspätet.
Mitfahrer waren 
brigdomteur  (Dietmar)
Naish90  (Ingo)
DJayBee  (Julius)
jenzz  (Jens)
und noch ein mir unbekannter Mitfahrer.(Namen habe ich dank Alzheimer vergessen)
Die Tour hat auch mir sehr viel Spass bereitet,da die Mitfahrer doch alle super gut drauf waren.Los ging es vom Treffpunkt aus um die Quarzwerke,wo wir natürlich wieder alle Steigungen und die mir bekannten Abfahrten mitgenommen haben.Anschließend noch den Trail im Horremer Wald umfahren und wieder zurück zur Glessener-Höhe.Auf dem Weg zum Kreuz fing es dann wieder an zu Regnen (das hatten wir ja schon lange nicht mehr).Das hatte dann zur folge das sich die Gruppe von hier aus trennte und jeder den direkten Weg Richtung Heimat nahm.
Fazit der Tour.
Mit diesen Mitfahrern macht das Fahren echt Spass und Schreit nach mehr..
Ingesamt waren es dann bei mir mit An-und Abreise immerhin noch 45,17km bei 624hm.
Die Routenaufzeichnung findet ihr hier.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.50358.html

Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (27. Dezember 2009)

superalu schrieb:


> Halo Melanie und Friedhelm,
> also Dienstag 10:30 geht bei mir auch. Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich dabei.
> Grüße
> Walter



Schön zu hören Walter.
Es wird bei trockenem Wetter bestimmt lustig.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## DJayBee (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
da schließe ich mich an... hat echt Spass gemacht. Da freu ich mich jetzt schon auf den Sommer, wenns was wärmer ist (Meine Füße könnens auch kaum erwarten).
@Friedhelm: Danke dass du den GPS Track hochgeladen hast 
Bis zum nächsten Mal

Julius


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn das Wetter hält wird das morgen echt eine Schlammschlacht.
Aber was soll`s Putz ich mein geliebtes Giant halt wieder
Also laut Wetter.com soll es wieder so ab 13.00Uhr anfangen mit dem Regen.
Bleibt uns Zeit genug eine nette Runde zu drehen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## surftigresa (28. Dezember 2009)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Also laut Wetter.com soll es wieder so ab 13.00Uhr anfangen mit dem Regen.
> Bleibt uns Zeit genug eine nette Runde zu drehen.
> Bis dahin Friedhelm


 
Hoffen wir mal, das wetter.com Recht hat.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## superalu (28. Dezember 2009)

dann sehen wir uns morgen
Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Dezember 2009)

Heutige Tour bestritten 
Melanie,Walter und natürlich Freddy41.
Die Tour führte uns bei bestem Winterwetter wieder um die Quarzwerke,da der Untergrund bei diesen Bedingungen einfach besser ist.
Also alle Steigungen und Trails wieder mit eingebunden.
Die neue Abfahrt werden wir dann das nächste mal angehen.
Anschließend rüber zur Glessener-Höhe,rauf zum Kreuz und dann kam es wie es Wetter.com vorhergesagt hat,es waren 13.00Uhr und regnete.
Erst leicht und dann bei der Heimfahrt immer fester
So ist das halt hier bei uns.
Es waren dann auch 52,22km bei 561hm und einer Dauer von 03:27 Std.
Gruß an die tollen Mitfahrer.
Hier noch die GPS Daten der heutigen Tour:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.50452.html.
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Freddy,

Danke für die schöne Tour heute. Mit dem Quarzwerk habe ich jetzt wieder eine neue Ecke kennengelernt.

Bis zu Hause war ich allerdings durch und durch nass. Gut, dass da schon eine warme Dusche und eine warme Suppe auf mich warteten .

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## superalu (29. Dezember 2009)

Liebe Mitfahrerinnen, das war doch wieder eine schöne Tour. Es hat sich dabei gezeigt, dass Männer schneller umfallen. Auf den letzten Kilometern bin ich dann nochmal richtig nass geworden. Hoffentlich bis bald, Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute
Wünsche allen hier ein frohes neues Jahr.
Hoffe es wird genauso spannend wie das letzte Jahr,nur das Wetter könnte etwas besser werden
Hat vielleicht einer Lust am Sonntag ab 11.00Uhr eine Tour hier zu fahren???,
wenn ja dann sagt einfach Bescheid,bin morgen ab 10.00Uhr über 0172/7331157 zu erreichen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Januar 2010)

Heute gab es eine spontane Tour mit Ingo.
Bei dem Wetter war es natürlich herrlich draussen zu fahren.
Es waren dann auch 34,94km bei 356hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## surftigresa (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo Friedhelm,
habe heute auch spontan meinem Freund, der zu Besuch war, die Glessener Höhe gezeigt. Wetter war ja super. Am Ende sind die Trails nur leider wieder aufgetaut und damit auch der Schlamm wieder gekommen. 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Januar 2010)

Hi Melanie
Wir haben uns ja unterwegs getroffen.
Oben waren die Wege aber noch ziemlich hart und super befahrbar,haben unterwegs heute noch ziemlich viele Biker getroffen.Es sind auch wieder neue Abfahrten aufgetaucht,die werde ich bei trockenen Touren mit einbeziehen.Wie lange seid ihr beiden denn heute noch gefahren???.
Bis demnächst Friedhelm


----------



## surftigresa (2. Januar 2010)

Mit An- und Abfahrt waren wir 4 Stunden unterwegs, 53km und ca. 400Hm. 'Ne langsame und gemütliche Runde.


----------



## kitesun (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

war heute auch unterwegs. Anbei eine Winterimpression.
Auf der Abfahrt zum Parkplatz bei Dansweiler sind mir 2 Biker entgegengekommen. War das einer von euch ?

Irgendwann fahre ich bestimmt wieder mal mit, Friedhelm.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Januar 2010)

Hi Frank
Von uns war es keiner,denn wir sind nur oben am Kreuz drei mal gewesen und haben uns dann mehr auf der Glessener-Seite aufgehalten.
Wäre schön wenn du mal wieder eine Tour ausschreiben würdest und uns mal einige Trails rund um das Marienfeld zeigen könntest.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## surftigresa (3. Januar 2010)

Ich denke mal das waren wir.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TedStryker71 (3. Januar 2010)

Respekt bei dem Wetter und dann Anfahrt aus Köln, mir frieren schon beim Gedanken die Füße ab!


----------



## kitesun (3. Januar 2010)

@Niels
was ist los ? Du solltest die letzten Ausfahrten hier genießen, bevor du in hügeliger Gefilde ziehst.
@Friedhelm
ja, werde ich mal machen. Gibt auch einen neuen Trail dort, und auch einen schönen Verbindungstrail von der Erft zu Schloß Frens, aber denn kennst du bestimmt.
@Melanie
habe ich mir fast gedacht, aber vom Krater oben den Trail hinten raus, ist ja wieder mal schön kaputt gemacht worden von den Waldschraden

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Januar 2010)

Die heutige Tour versprach uns das was wir wollten,nämlich viel Schnee .
Es war mal ein tolles Gefühl bei dichtem Schnee hier auf der Glessener-Höhe einige Runden zu fahren.
Gefahren sind wir dann auch 39,24km bei einem Schnitt von 14,7km/h.
Bedanke mich bei den Mitfahrern snoeren,brigdompteur,superalu und 1xCents.
Hoffe das Dietmar mit seiner doch sehr schlechten Kette den Weg nach Hause noch geschafft hat.
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Januar 2010)

@ Frank

Na dann lasse ich mich mal Überraschen was du wieder für einen neuen Trail gefunden hast.Bin echt gespannt.

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (3. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

schade das ich heute nicht konnte, bin aber dafür gerade noch bei -5° 
eine Stunde gefahren. Ist echt super im dunkeln bei Schnee.
Mehr ging nicht, zu kalte Füße .
Werde das nächste Mal wieder dabei sein .
Und allen noch einen guten Start ins 2010!!!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## brigdompteur (3. Januar 2010)

Hi,

super Tour heute mit Euch allen,wäre gerne noch weiter gefahren aber leider hat mich die Kette im Stich gelassen,immerhin waren es noch knappe 28 km.
Naja Kette wurde heute schon gewechselt,meine Winterschlampe braucht wohl doch ein bisschen mehr Pflege als ich dachte,geputzt wird trotzdem nicht.
Bis Mittwoch, Gruß Dietmar


----------



## dabl11 (3. Januar 2010)

Hi @ all,

ich war heute auch unterwegs. Anfangs bin ich in einer Fütze steckengeblieben. Da ist mir wohl die Hinterradbremse nass geworden.
Auf der Abfahrt hab ich dann das Resultat aus Wasser und Minusgraden an einer Bremse zu spüren bekommen.
Zwischendurch taute sie dann wieder auf um kurze Zeit später wieder zuzufrieren.
So waren es knapp 20 km bevor ich abgebrochen habe.

Gruß

Daniel

P.S. Bei einer der nächsten Touren (hoffentlich habe ich dann die Federgabel vom neuen Bike wieder) bin ich auch wieder am Start.


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Januar 2010)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> super Tour heute mit Euch allen,wäre gerne noch weiter gefahren aber leider hat mich die Kette im Stich gelassen,immerhin waren es noch knappe 28 km.
> Naja Kette wurde heute schon gewechselt,meine Winterschlampe braucht wohl doch ein bisschen mehr Pflege als ich dachte,geputzt wird trotzdem nicht.
> Bis Mittwoch, Gruß Dietmar



Tja Dietmar
Auch ein MTB braucht etwas Pflege und Liebe um den Dienst nicht komplett einzustellen
Hoffe morgen klappt alles.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Januar 2010)

So Leute
Die gestrige Tour im Schnee bei perfektem Wetter hat mir super gefallen,besser konnte es fast nicht sein.
Los ging es dann vom Startpunkt aus Richtung Fischbach-Höhe wo sich Andreas,Alex,Ingo,Dietmar,Walter und Freddy auf den Weg machten und die Pferderennbahn umrundeten.
Anschließend wechselten wir den Guide und machten uns auf den Weg um den Bergheimer Tagebau Richtung Niederaußem,hier verabschiedeten sich dann Andreas und Ingo.Der Rest fuhr unter der Leitung von Alex wieder zur Glessener-Höhe.Hier trennten wir uns dann und jeder fuhr Richtung Heimat.
Dank an Ingo nochmal für die Notlampe,ohne die wäre ich wohl komplett im dunklen geblieben.
Ingesamt waren es bei mir dann auch 31,35km bei einer Fahrzeit von 02:05:24 Std.
Hoffentlich klappt das mit der Tour am Sonntag.
Gruß an alle Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (7. Januar 2010)

Besten Dank an die Guides,

habt euch eine gute Tour einfallen lassen

Die Schnecke


----------



## 1xCents (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute, die Schnee und Nachttour von 06.01.2010 war ganz nach meinem Geschmack.
Freu mich schon auf die Neste Tour mit Euch.
Hoffentlich kann ich dann.
Wenn`s geht mit Schnee.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Naish90 (7. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

dann waren wir ja alle glücklich, bis auf die kalten Füße war das ja auch ne tolle Tour. Schön das wir wieder einen neuen Mitfahrer haben.
Also wenn jemand am Wochenende eine Tour macht, kurze Mail und ich bin bestimmt dabei. Außer es schneit wie Sau oder es ist weniger als -5°.
@ Friedhelm"da haste ja mal richtig Licht gehabt" Haha

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Januar 2010)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> dann waren wir ja alle glücklich, bis auf die kalten Füße war das ja auch ne tolle Tour. Schön das wir wieder einen neuen Mitfahrer haben.
> Also wenn jemand am Wochenende eine Tour macht, kurze Mail und ich bin bestimmt dabei. Außer es schneit wie Sau oder es ist weniger als -5°.
> ...



Stimmt Ingo
War echt super die Lampe und viel heller als keine.
Nochmal danke,wäre ohne deine Hilfe nicht mehr nach Hause gekommen.
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Januar 2010)

So Leute
Draussen fängt es jetzt immer mehr an zu.......
Aber da meine Sachen alle fertig sind,der Tee so schön duftet,
fahre ich die Tour trotzdem
Wir sehen uns dann gleich am Treffpunkt
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## surftigresa (10. Januar 2010)

So, geduscht und die verdiente Portion Nudeln verputzt .

Herrliche Bedingungen heute im Wald und dank meiner neuen Errungenschaft waren die Füsse bis zum Schluss mollig warm . 

Schön, dass ich Euch am Ende doch noch zu 'nem Trail überreden konnte. Sehr zur Freude von Walter haben wir auf der Heimfahrt mit Dietmar ganz "zufällig" auch noch eine kleine aber feine Abfahrt gefunden .

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (10. Januar 2010)

Tja Leute
War heute eine Super Tour mit klasse Mitfahrern bei bestem Wetter
Wäre also eine Schande gewesen wenn wir die Tour nicht gefahren wären.
Es waren bei mir im tiefsten Schnee 35,85km bei einer Fahrzeit von 02:53:37 Std.
Ohne Melanie wären wir die Tour wohl ohne jegliche Trails gefahren.Aber der stolz im Manne hat es dann doch nicht zu gelassen Melanie alleine die Trail Abfahrt fahren zu lassen.
Eine frage habe ich aber doch noch,welche Abfahrt habt ihr denn noch gefunden die ich nicht kenne.
Beschreib sie einfach mal.
@ Melanie
Das mit den Fußwärmern werde ich mir dann auch mal Überlegen,das wäre auch was für Ingo,dann braucht er nicht immer bei der hälfte der Tour wegen eingefrorener Zehen auszusteigen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## surftigresa (10. Januar 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Eine frage habe ich aber doch noch,welche Abfahrt habt ihr denn noch gefunden die ich nicht kenne.
> Beschreib sie einfach mal.


Die kennst Du auch, aber Walter hatte wohl verdrängt, dass es sie gibt . (Hinter dem Trail an der Gärtnerei entlang haben wir uns doch beim letzten Mal getrennt und ich bin geradeaus weiter. Am Ende fährt man dann rechts und dann geht links ein Trail ab (im Moment muss man da über 2 Bäume tragen, die zum Aufstapeln von Holz dienen). Erst ist er eben und dann geht er links runter. Ein schmaler Trail, der sich um einen Baum dreht. Bei einem der letzten Male ist Walter dort gestürzt.)



Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Melanie
> Das mit den Fußwärmern werde ich mir dann auch mal Überlegen,das wäre auch was für Ingo,dann braucht er nicht immer bei der hälfte der Tour wegen eingefrorener Zehen auszusteigen


 
Aber dann muss er sich ja eine neue Ausrede einfallen lassen


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Januar 2010)

Stimmt Melanie die Abfahrt kenne ich,die liegt aber eigentlich nicht auf dem Weg von Dietmar.
Deshalb hatte ich gehofft ihr hättet hier eine neue Abfahrt gefunden
Werde wenn es trocken ist mal eine Tour mit allen Abfahrten fahren.
Die werden dann ganz nach deinem Geschmack sein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (10. Januar 2010)

Hi alle,

also wenn es die Fußpfannen beim Real noch gibt werde ich mir am Dienstag auch welsche kaufen.
Dann ist dieses dumme Problem mit den kalten Füßen endlich erschlagen.
Ansonsten war das heute wirklich eine Traumtour
Also Leute so kommen wir doch gemeinsam locker durch den Winter.
Ich finde es toll, dass sich doch immer wieder so viele bei dem Wetter zum biken zusammen finden.

Bis spätestens am Donnerstag

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Januar 2010)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> also wenn es die Fußpfannen beim Real noch gibt werde ich mir am Dienstag auch welsche kaufen.
> Dann ist dieses dumme Problem mit den kalten Füßen endlich erschlagen.
> ...



Hi Ingo
Wieso Donnerstag,die Tour ist doch am Mittwoch
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (10. Januar 2010)

Jaaaaa dann halt Mittwoch


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Januar 2010)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Jaaaaa dann halt Mittwoch


Freu mich das mann dich so leicht Überzeugen kann
Bis Mittwoch dann Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (10. Januar 2010)

Hi,
top Tour heute,besser hätte es nicht sein können.Naja der kleine Trail lag zwar nicht direkt auf meinem Heimweg, aber dazu lasse ich mich ja gerne verleiten,bei der letzte Steigung habe ich mich ausgeklingt,mit weiser Vorraussicht denn ich habe Melanie und Walter Ihre Räder schieben sehen.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Januar 2010)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hi,
> top Tour heute,besser hätte es nicht sein können.Naja der kleine Trail lag zwar nicht direkt auf meinem Heimweg, aber dazu lasse ich mich ja gerne verleiten,bei der letzte Steigung habe ich mich ausgeklingt,mit weiser Vorraussicht denn ich habe Melanie und Walter Ihre Räder schieben sehen.
> 
> Gruß Dietmar



Perfekt
Hast du super hingekriegt,hätte es nicht besser machen können
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## surftigresa (11. Januar 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Werde wenn es trocken ist mal eine Tour mit allen Abfahrten fahren.
> Die werden dann ganz nach deinem Geschmack sein.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 
Warum solange warten . Die sind doch jetzt noch viel spannender als im Trockenen .

Das Thema hat mir übrigens keine Ruhe gelassen und ich bin heute morgen noch mal los. Die Abfahrt vom Funkturm auf der Glessener Höhe ist leider zum Rodeln missbraucht worden und dadurch doch etwas glatt. Aber fahrbar. Danach die Abfahrt durch die Sandrinne musste zwar auch als Rodelpiste herhalten geht aber trotzdem noch sehr gut (runter wesentlich besser als gestern rauf!!!).
Sogar die Abfahrt an der langen Treppe vom Kreuz auf der Glessener Höhe ist auch im Schnee fahrbar . War auch für mich erstaunlich, wieviel Grip der Schnee doch hat.
Zufrieden, dass mein Motto "Geht nicht, gibt's nicht" mal wieder gestimmt hat, bin ich noch mal hoch zur Glessener Höhe und den Trail von gestern runter. Auch der war im oberen Teil dank einiger Rodelpartien arg glatt. Diesmal habe ich unten dann auch noch den Trail mit den vielen Baumstämmen mitgenommen. Die Bäume hatten mir am meisten Sorge bereitet, aber auch das war kein Problem.

So, jetzt bin ich wieder mit mir im reinen .

Schnee ist einfach nur geil .

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (11. Januar 2010)

So Melanie
Du bist aber echt nicht klein zu kriegen
Wieso konntest du denn heute morgen schon wieder biken???,so viel Freizeit hätte ich auch gerne.
Aber das alles ist kein Problem.
Dann fahren wir die Abfahrt nächsten Sonntag,egal ob Schnee oder nicht.
Leider bekomme ich bis dahin aber die zwei Baumstämme nicht weg.
Das heisst das wir da die Räder tragen müssen,denn die sind echt nicht fahrbar.
Die schönen Fußwärmer wollte ich heute auch kaufen,aber bei uns im Realkauf gibt es die leider nicht.
Bis zur Abfahrtstour dann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jobo1 (11. Januar 2010)

Auch von meiner Seite ein Danke an alle für die Sonntagstour, bei schöner Schneelandschaft.
Mußte leider bekennen, daß die Winterpause den Pudding in Beine treibt. Aber ich hoffe, das wird wieder. 
Einer muß ja der langsamste sein und ich helfe euch dabei.
Grüße Achim


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. Januar 2010)

Ach Jobo1, dann warte mal auf mich, ich zeig dir dann, wie langsam es wirklich geht .

So, hab mich mal für Mittwoch eingetragen, doch versprechen kann ich erstmal nix. Die Arbeit erledigt sich leider nicht von alleine und nach 3 1/2 Wochen arbeitsabstinenz hat mich mein Chef eingeladen, doch so das ein oder andere wegzumalochen. Also, wenn ich nicht am Treffpunkt sein sollte, bitte nicht auf mich warten und böse sein. Ich geb`aber alles. 

Bis hoffentlich Mittwoch dann

Gruß Robin


----------



## surftigresa (11. Januar 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Melanie
> Du bist aber echt nicht klein zu kriegen
> Wieso konntest du denn heute morgen schon wieder biken???,so viel Freizeit hätte ich auch gerne.
> Aber das alles ist kein Problem.
> Dann fahren wir die Abfahrt nächsten Sonntag,egal ob Schnee oder nicht.


 
Naja, das mit der Freizeit ändert sich leider auch bald wieder . Ich fürchte, ab Februar geht es mir auch wieder wie Robin. Also nutze ich die letzten Tage meiner schönen Zeit noch mal so richtig aus....

Das Wochenende bin ich leider nicht in Köln. Die Abfahrtstour muss also noch etwas warten. Habt' Ihr noch mal Glück gehabt .

Vielleicht melde ich mich spontan noch für morgen abend an. Mal schauen, ob es zeitlich passt. Mittwoch geht leider auch wieder nicht.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. Januar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Naja, das mit der Freizeit ändert sich leider auch bald wieder . Ich fürchte, ab Februar geht es mir auch wieder wie Robin. Also nutze ich die letzten Tage meiner schönen Zeit noch mal so richtig aus....



Na dann gib mal Vollgas. Aus leidlicher Erfahrung, die ich gerade mache, kann ich nur sagen: Das macht gar keinen Spass, das mit dem arbeiten 

Gruß Robin


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Januar 2010)

Tour heute
Musste die Tour heute leider wieder rausnehmen,da ich es zeitlich nicht schaffe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## surftigresa (13. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen abend aus?

Hätte da vielleicht einer Zeit und Lust zu fahren?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Naish90 (14. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Walter und ich haben gestern Abend noch spontan eine Runde gedreht. Wir sind vom Treffpunkt Aachenerstraße bis zum Abstbusch und anschließen noch drum herum gefahren.
Danach haben wir uns wieder getrennt und auf den Heimweg gemacht. Sehr viele Wege waren gar nicht zu fahren und die großen Wege wo die Waldarbeiter gefahren sind waren total vereist.
Dies war leider keine schöne Tour! Ihr habt nichts verpasst.
Ich denke jetzt muss der Schnee erst mal weg. Die angetaute und dann wieder angefrorene Schneedecke macht echt keinen Spaß.


Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute
Ich weiss leider nicht ob ich am Sonntag fahren kann.
Wenn das Wetter nicht so schlecht wird wie es bei Wetter.com vorhergesagt ist und ein anderer von euch eine Tour Ausschreibt fahre ich dann vielleicht mit,falls es bei mir dann klappt.
@ Ingo
Das mit dem Tauwetter ist im moment bestimmt extrem mist
Aber auch das geht wieder vorbei,und irgendwann fahren wir die Touren bei schönstem Sonnenschein und besten Trail´s.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (16. Januar 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Aber auch das geht wieder vorbei,und irgendwann fahren wir die Touren bei schönstem Sonnenschein und besten Trail´s.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 
Ja! Nächste Woche auf La Palma .


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Januar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ja! Nächste Woche auf La Palma .



Neid


----------



## brigdompteur (17. Januar 2010)

Hi, 
habe heute Mittag nach dem Regen mal versucht die Glessener-Höhe zu erstürmen,musste mein Vorhaben aber nach zirka 5 minuten abbrechen, Waldwege und Trails sind noch hoffnungslos mit einer Eisschicht bedeckt.
Versäumt hat heute keiner was.
gruss Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Januar 2010)

@ Dietmar
Im Moment scheint es echt bescheiden zu sein.
Ich hoffe das wir nächste Woche überhaupt fahren können.
Hoffe du hast am Mittwoch meine Pn pünktlich bekommen und bist nicht alleine am Treffpunkt gewesen.
Kannst du mir mal eine Tel.Nummer von dir per PN schicken,damit ich dir sonst Telefonisch Bescheid sagen kann,wenn ich mal wieder länger auf der Arbeit feststecke.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Januar 2010)

So Leute
Habe mal für Sonntag eine Tour eingetragen,in der Hoffnung das der Match bis dahin verschwunden ist.
Laut Wetter.com soll es ab Mittwoch trocken werden und auch bleiben.
Das lässt doch hoffen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## tommilein (20. Januar 2010)

Moin,

mein Name ist Thomas, bin 32 Jahre alt, komme aus Bedburg und habe Friedhelm zuletzt beim Einkaufen getroffen. Im Gespräch kamen wir aufs Biken und er hat mir angeboten, bei euch mitzufahren. Bin früher schonmal MTB gefahren, nach einem schweren Unfall hab ich es dann vor gut 10 Jahren drangegeben. Seit gut einem Jahr fahre ich Rennrad, jetzt hat mich das Fieber aber wieder gepackt und habe mir ein MTB gekauft. Daher würde ich mich freuen, regelmäßige Touren mit euch fahren zu können (dürfen).

Ich trage mich mal für kommenden Sonntag ein. Wir sehen uns....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo Thomas
Wir freuen uns über jeden Neuen Mitfahrer.
Hoffe das es am Sonntag trocken bleibt und die Tour nicht gefährdet ist.
Habe dir mal eine PN mit meiner Adresse gesendet,vielleicht treffen wir uns ja bei mir und fahren zusammen zum Treffpunkt.
Wenn du bei mir vorbeikommst,müssen wir aber um 10.30Uhr hier losfahren,sonst wird es zu knapp.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (20. Januar 2010)

HI,
wäre schön wenn es bis Sonntag trocken bleibt,dann steht einer schönen Tour ja nichts im wege.
@Friedhelm
keine Sorge, bevor ich mich auf den Weg mache schau vorher nochmal nach ob die Tour stattfindet.
Bis hoffentlich Sonntag
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Januar 2010)

War gestern eine spontane Runde mit Walter hier bei uns Unterwegs.
Die Wege waren teilweise doch noch sehr Matchig und deshalb auch schwer zu fahren.Aber dennoch bin ich froh das Walter mich davon überzeugt hat diese Tour mit ihm zu fahren.
Bei mir sind somit bei einer Fahrzeit von 2,3 Std immerhin noch 40km zusammen gekommen.
Dank an Walter für die Überzeugungsarbeit
@ Dietmar
Schade das wir dich nicht erreichen können,hätten dich sonst auch noch angerufen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (23. Januar 2010)

war gerade mein neues Radel ausfahren. Die Wege und Trails auf der Glessener Höhe war aber sehr schön trocken, da gefroren. Morgen soll es ja regnen.
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Januar 2010)

@ Frank
Da hattest du aber Glück.
Denn gestern Abend war echt alles voller Match.
Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung für morgen noch nicht auf.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Januar 2010)

So Leute
Die Tour findet also statt,da ich schon komplett angezogen bin fahre ich solange es geht.
Bis nachher.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (24. Januar 2010)

Hi alle,

also ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne Tour heute.
Da ich immen noch krank bin und ans Biken nicht zu denken ist hoffe ich das ich dann vielleicht ab nächste Woche wieder dabei bin.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (24. Januar 2010)

Hi,

mir gehts auch nicht besser, werde mich mit Naish90 solidarisch erklären. Wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Januar 2010)

So hier der Tourbericht mal wieder etwas ander`s
Habe mir gedacht das ich euch mal etwas genauer die Tour vor Augen führe.
Hier die Adresse dazu.http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.51213.html
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Januar 2010)

@ Andreas und Ingo
Tour heute war mal wieder klasse,auch wenn das Wetter nicht ganz so toll war.
Wünsche euch beiden dann noch eine gute Besserung und lasst euch zu Hause mal Verwöhnen,dann klappt`s auch mit nächster Woche
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rottenflieger (24. Januar 2010)

heyhoo
fahre jetzt mal los zur höhe=)
hoffe es ist nicht zu matschig
werde nachher berichten


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Januar 2010)

rottenflieger schrieb:


> heyhoo
> fahre jetzt mal los zur höhe=)
> hoffe es ist nicht zu matschig
> werde nachher berichten



Hi Stefan
Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie die Bedingungen um diese Uhrzeit und bei den Schneefällen noch waren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## 1xCents (24. Januar 2010)

He Freddy,
das ist ja mal eine sehr ausführliche Tour beschreibung.
War mal wieder ne schöne Tour.
Freue mich schon auf die next Tour.
Gruß Alex


----------



## rottenflieger (24. Januar 2010)

so bin wieder zurück^^
am gipfelkreuz war ich leider nicht 
wetter war nit so dolle
auf dem weg hin war alles total voller matsch
dann ab dem parkplatz(glaub es ist auch der wo ihr immer los fahrt^^)
wurde es ein wenig weiß auf den Wegen=)
wetter.com sagt auch morgen schnee an hoffe es bildet dann wieder eine schöne schicht=)
glaub meine lampe reicht auch i-wie nit aus allein
bin allein auch unterwegs gewesen.
bin dort bisschen dann gefahren aber schnee wurde immer mehr und kam immer in die augen usw 
bin dann wieder heim gefahren
hoffe auf tolles winterwetter morgen=)
mfg stefan


----------



## rottenflieger (25. Januar 2010)

soooo das wetter was ich wollte ist da=)
naja vielleciht sonnenschein noch und -4 so wäre top^^
aber so ist auch nicht schlecht=)
hoffe es liegt schöner schnee auf der höhe
gestern abend war ja nur ne mm schicht^^
werde jetzt das gipfelkreuz stürmen
berichte nachher dann von der schneetour
mfg stefan


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Januar 2010)

@ Stefan
Fährst du immer alleine?
Kannst auch gerne mal mit uns eine Tour hier fahren.
Denn zu mehreren Mitfahrern macht es einfach mehr Spass.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## rottenflieger (25. Januar 2010)

huhu bin wieder zurück von der tour^^
sau kalt da oben^^ -4,5 aufm tacho
der war am ruckeln^^
schnee bestimmt oben 5-8cm
weiter unten leider immer weniger
aber war sehr schön
hab 5 Rehe gesehen
@ freddy ja fahre im mom allein 
eig wollte gestern und heut freund mitkommen aber meldet sich nie
und ans handy ging er auch nit.
würde gern mal mitfahrenhatte ja schonmal gefragt bin der mit dem hardtail^^canyon
leider mittwoch hab ich spätschicht das heißt bis 22uhr arbeitem=(
fahrt ihr eig auch stadtwald?oder sophienhöhe?

mfg stefan


----------



## Fliewatüüt (25. Januar 2010)

Großartig Freddy.
Da findet am Mittwoch wieder mal `ne Tour in der Woche statt und ich kann nicht mit, da ich in Koblenz bin. Vielleicht aber nächste Woche. Wünsch euch viel Spass und viel Schnee, damit die Bikes nicht so dreckig werden.

Gruß Robin


----------



## rottenflieger (26. Januar 2010)

´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rottenflieger (29. Januar 2010)

heyhoo 
war mittwoch zufällig jmd auf der höhe unterwegs??
ich war ca. 16-18uhr da
aufm tacho -9,6grad
war aber suuupertoll sehr schöner schnee=)
fährt morgen jmd von euch auf die höhe?
mfg stefan


----------



## Ghostwheel (29. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre zwar bei dem Wetter nicht, laufe da aber um so öfter.  Gestern (Do) war weitgehend vereist, da hätte ich ohne Spikes keine Chance gehabt. Heute war oben wieder geschlossene Schneedecke, unten eher Matsch.


----------



## rottenflieger (29. Januar 2010)

@ghost
also schneit es dort oben??
hier in lövenich nur kack regen=(
heut nacht bestimmt wieder schnee und morgen alles wieder matsch...
sonntag soll es ja nochmal kalt werden
mfg


----------



## Ghostwheel (29. Januar 2010)

rottenflieger schrieb:


> @ghost
> also schneit es dort oben??



Mittlerweile denke ich nicht mehr, dürfte jetzt auch eher Regen sein. Aber jedenfalls war es auf der Glessener Höhe heute morgen mehrere Grad kälter als hier unten. Und richtig schön Schnee, gab über Nacht einige cm.



> hier in lövenich nur kack regen=(
> heut nacht bestimmt wieder schnee und morgen alles wieder matsch...
> sonntag soll es ja nochmal kalt werden



Yep, wäre mir auch lieber, wenn sich das Wetter mal entscheiden könnte... wenn der Matsch dann wieder überfriert, wird's gemütlich...

Gruß Markus


----------



## rottenflieger (29. Januar 2010)

wäre alles immer schön liegengeblieben an schnee
dann hätten wir jetzt auf der höhe bestimmt 20-30cm=)
das wäre mal super hehe
naja heute der tag total verschwendet=(
hatte heut frei wäre so gern bei leichtem schneefall oder so gefahren
aber so ne danke
hoffen wir auf sams nachmittag oder sonntag=)
mfg stefan


danke @ghost für die schnelle antwort
ps in der eifel liegen 25cm


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Januar 2010)

Tja Leute
Im Moment hoffe ich nur das sich das Wetter bald mal wieder von seiner
besseren Seite zeigt.
Das kann ja nicht ewig so weiter gehen.
Finde es im Moment auf jedenfall zum :kotz:
Wenn das so weiter geht werden meine ersten Rennen wohl nicht die besten werden
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (29. Januar 2010)

@ Ingo @ Dietmar
Hi Ingo Hi Dietmar
Habe mich jetzt schon mal für den Marathon in Emmelshausen gemeldet.
Ist ein toller Marathon,
Der Schinderhannes hat seinen Namen verdient
Ist echt ein super Marathon 
Hier könnt ihr euch anmelden wenn ihr Lust habt.
Könnten dann zusammen anreisen,denn zu mehreren macht es halt mehr Spass
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_10.aspx
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## rottenflieger (29. Januar 2010)

am sonntag sollte wieder besseres wetter werden
zumindest laut wetter.com
-2 bis -5 grad gaaanz leichter schneefall=)
klingt gut eig=)
heute war echt ein kack wetter genau wie gestern=(
@freddy wars du am mittwoch auf der höhe?
oder kenns du jmd der da war so 16uhr ca.


----------



## brigdompteur (30. Januar 2010)

Hi,
@ freddy,wäre nicht ganz abgeneigt,zu welcher Distanz(km) has Du dich den entschieden?

Gruss Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Januar 2010)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hi,
> @ freddy,wäre nicht ganz abgeneigt,zu welcher Distanz(km) has Du dich den entschieden?
> 
> Gruss Dietmar



Hi Dietmar
Wäre super wenn du mitfahren würdest.
Ich fahre den Halbmarathon,der geht über 67km bei 1640hm.
Und die Distanz ist schon super schwierig,da es immer wieder sehr steil Aufwärts geht.
Würde mich auf jedenfall freuen wenn du mitfahren würdest.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Januar 2010)

@freddy wars du am mittwoch auf der höhe?
oder kenns du jmd der da war so 16uhr ca.[/QUOTE]

Hallo Stefan
Also ich war am Mittwoch um 16.00 noch auf der Arbeit.
Und ich wüsste nicht wer um diese Zeit schon mit dem Bike auf der Glessener-Höhe unterwegs war,es sei denn Klaus war`s,denn der
hat Urlaub und somit viel Zeit.
Morgen kann ich leider nicht fahren,da ich eine leichte Erkältung habe
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## superalu (31. Januar 2010)

Hi Friedhelm,
ich hoffe du bringst die Erkältung schnell hinter dich. Der MRT in Emmelshausen reizt mich auch. Kann man da spontan nachmelden oder muss ich mich jetzt schon entscheiden.
Hat bereits jemand versucht bei dem Schnee auf der GH zu fahren?
Wir haben bestimmt 10 cm vor der Haustür. Da oben muss inzwischen einiges zusammenkommen.
Grüße an alle, Walter


----------



## spökes (31. Januar 2010)

Weg mit dem Schnee ! Will auch wieder die Höhe rauf !
Gestern noch ne neue Federgabel ans Rad meiner Frau gebastelt...Sophienhöhentour mache ich nach paar Touren auch wieder...Start ist in Köln ^^
2. Wagen verkauft, jetzt außer bei Schnee nur noch MTB zur Arbeit (14km) *FREU* !!


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Januar 2010)

superalu schrieb:


> Hi Friedhelm,
> ich hoffe du bringst die ErkÃ¤ltung schnell hinter dich. Der MRT in Emmelshausen reizt mich auch. Kann man da spontan nachmelden oder muss ich mich jetzt schon entscheiden.
> Hat bereits jemand versucht bei dem Schnee auf der GH zu fahren?
> Wir haben bestimmt 10 cm vor der HaustÃ¼r. Da oben muss inzwischen einiges zusammenkommen.
> GrÃ¼Ãe an alle, Walter



Hi Walter
So ein Wetter und ich kann nicht fahren
Hoffe das es nÃ¤chste Woche wieder klappt.
Ingo wollte heute kurz auf die HÃ¶he,weiÃ aber nicht wie es war.
Zum Schinderhannes kannst du dich immer bis kurz vor Start anmelden,kostet dann aber 3â¬ mehr.
GruÃ Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (31. Januar 2010)

war heute morgen unterwegs, aber nur am Quarzwerk, da liegen aber auch schon ca. 15 Zentimeter Schnee, mit der Sonne zwar schön anzusehen, aber die Fahrerei ist eine Quälerei.
Frank


----------



## rottenflieger (31. Januar 2010)

werde warscheinlich gleich mal zur höhe fahren
dann werde ich euch berichten wieviel schnee 
vielleicht mach ich auch 1 oder 2 fotos mal gucken=)
mfg stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem Ingo und Ich unsere Erkältung überwunden haben, waren wir eben kurz unterwegs. Eine kleine Runde über die Wiedenfelderhöhe und rüber zum Martinswerk und zurück. Es war eine tolle Tour,. Zum wieder reinkommen in Ordnung.  1,5 Stunden schönes fahren

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## dabl11 (31. Januar 2010)

Hi @ all,

ich war heute auch auf der Glessener Höhe unterwegs. Es waren allerdings soviele träumende Fussgänger unterwegs (trotz Klingel gehen die nicht auf Seite, erschrecken wenn man sie dann doch überholt und fangen an zu motzen) , daß ich dann nachher auf die Quarzwerke umgeschwenkt bin.

Wie Frank schon schrieb: 15cm Schnee teilweise sehr anstrengend. Aber es hat Spaß gemacht bei dem Wetter.

@Frank: Um wieviel Uhr warst Du denn unterwegs?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## kitesun (31. Januar 2010)

Daniel,
bin Frühaufsteher (auch wegen diesen Fußgängern), also so um 9 bis 10 Uhr.
Frank


----------



## Naish90 (31. Januar 2010)

Hi Biker,

also ich bin ab sofort wieder fit und für jede Tour zu haben die zeitlich bei mir passt. 

Wie Andreas schon erwähnt hat haben wir heute eine schöne Schneetour gemacht. Es ist zwar zeitweise etwas schwer zu fahren gewesen weil der Schnee so hoch war. Aber dafür war es halt nicht so glatt.

@ Friedhelm, gute Besserung. Das mit dem Marathon werde ich mir auch mal überlegen. Wenn es passt dann bin ich halt auch dabei

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Februar 2010)

Mann Mann Mann
Ich werde einfach noch nicht Fit
Liegt bestimmt daran das ich trotz der Erkältung weiter Arbeiten muss,und das Wetter tut den Rest dazu.
Hoffe das sich beides bald ändert
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo Biker,

also ich habe es heute versucht eine Tour zu machen. Wollte mich mit Walter spontan treffen, hat aber nicht funktioniert.
Die Pampe ist zu dick und zu schwer zu fahren, es war nicht möglich zum Treffpunkt zu kommen. Das Hinterrad war nur am durchdrehen.   Bin dann nachher auf die Straße ausgewichen, so dass ich wenigstens 1.5 Std. gefahren bin.
Hoffentlich ist der Mist bald wieder ganz weg.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Februar 2010)

So Leute
Bin wieder einigermaßen auf dem Damm
Hat irgendeiner Lust am Sonntag eine Tour hier zu fahren.
Würde dann eine ins LMB setzen.
Sagt einfach Bescheid.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo Freddy ,
freut mich das du wieder FIT bist !!
Wenn das nicht soweit wäre.........

Gruß Patrick 


-----------------------------------------------
www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.mytinysun.com
www.scienceinsport.com


----------



## rottenflieger (5. Februar 2010)

heyhoo
wann wolltes du denn am sonntag los`?
muss morgen leider auch arbeiten wie jeden samstag=(
wollte sonntag bisschen länger schlafen da es mein einziger 
freier tag diese woche ist=(
mfg stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rottenflieger (5. Februar 2010)

@pd1 super schöne bikes has du=)
woher has du das morewood?will auch


----------



## brigdompteur (6. Februar 2010)

Hi,
Freddy wenns Wetter passt würde ich mich freuen mal wieder eine Tour zu fahren.
Gruss Dietmar


----------



## tommilein (6. Februar 2010)

Hi Freddy,

schön, dass du wieder auf dem Damm bist. Ich wäre morgen auch dabei. Sag mal wann es losgehen soll, ich komme dann zu dir und wir fahren zusammen zu Treffpunkt.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## pd1 (6. Februar 2010)

rottenflieger schrieb:


> @pd1 super schöne bikes has du=)
> woher has du das morewood?will auch



@rottenflieger
Morewood gibt es bei uns :watzup-oberhausen

Gruß Patrick

_____________________________________________

www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.mytinysun.com
www.scienceinsport.com


----------



## kitesun (6. Februar 2010)

war heute morgen unterwegs: Glessener Höhe kann man vergessen. Ab ca. 130 Höhenmeter noch fast 10 cm Schnee, welcher total durchgefroren ist und teilweise spiegelglatte Rillen hat. Mußte ein ganzen Stück schieben, und dabei noch eine Sicht von unter 50 Meter. War froh als ich wieder unten war.
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Februar 2010)

Ok Leute 
Da es doch einige Interessenten für morgen gibt,trage ich jetzt eine Tour ein.Der Startpunkt ist dann um11.30 Uhr.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (6. Februar 2010)

tommilein schrieb:


> Hi Freddy,
> 
> schön, dass du wieder auf dem Damm bist. Ich wäre morgen auch dabei. Sag mal wann es losgehen soll, ich komme dann zu dir und wir fahren zusammen zu Treffpunkt.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre hier bei mir um 11.00 los.
Also dann bis morgen,Wenn es Regnen sollte fällt die Tour aus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## rottenflieger (6. Februar 2010)

uff 11uhr
das ist aber früh
weiß nicht ob ich das schaffe=(
mfg stefan


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Februar 2010)

rottenflieger schrieb:


> uff 11uhr
> das ist aber früh
> weiß nicht ob ich das schaffe=(
> mfg stefan



Ok für dich 11.30Uhr


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Februar 2010)

Habe die Tour eingetragen,aber leider noch keine Mitfahrer gefunden.
Also Leute,das eintragen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Februar 2010)

@ Thomas
Hi Thomas,kommst du zu mir oder treffen wir uns am Treffpunkt.
Sag Bescheid damit ich weiss ob ich hier bei mir warte oder nicht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## tommilein (6. Februar 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> Hi Thomas,kommst du zu mir oder treffen wir uns am Treffpunkt.
> Sag Bescheid damit ich weiss ob ich hier bei mir warte oder nicht.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 
@ Freddy: Ich bin um 10,45 bei dir, damit wir uns nicht hetzen müssen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## DJayBee (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mich auch mal eingetragen, das wird dann die Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen Gefährt. *freu*
Wetter.com sagt dass es um 10 Uhr Sprühregen gibt <0.1mm dann aber ab spätestens 13Uhr wolkig, also sollte eigentlich in Ordnung sein morgen.
MfG
Julius


----------



## rottenflieger (6. Februar 2010)

@dj
was ist es denn??
hab gesehen bei deinen bilder das es ein canyon karton ist´
aber welches?
hab auch ein canyon 
aber hardtail 7.0
mfg stefan


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Februar 2010)

Tour heute mit Julius,Dietmar und Thomas hat wieder einmal sehr viel Spass gemacht
Der Boden war doch sehr gut befahrbar und nicht so schlimm wie ich es befürchtet hatte.
Alles in allem waren es dann bei mir und Thomas 31,3km bei 265hm und einer Fahrzeit von 02:30:42 Stunden.
Hoffe das es Thomas nicht ganz so schlimm geht und die Schmerzen der Tour schnell nachlassen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## tommilein (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einer ausgiebigen Mahlzeit und nem heissen Bad geht es wieder ganz gut. Die Tour hat trotz der Strapazen viel Spaß gemacht und war mit Sicherheit nicht die Letzte. Es ist in dem Gelände doch etwas anderes als mit dem Rennrad, das muss ich wohl eingestehen.
Somit heisst es für mich doch mehr mit dem MTB zu fahren.

Nochmal sorry, dass ich eher als Bremsklotz fungiert habe.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (7. Februar 2010)

Hi Thomas

Bremsklötze gibt es bei uns nicht.
Wir sind doch immer alle froh wenn wir hier und da eine kleine Pause bekommen.
Mach dir da also keine Sorgen.
Hauptsache dir hat es gefallen und es geht dir wieder gut.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## DJayBee (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
hab die 60km heute noch voll bekommen *stolz*, ein gelungener Einstand fürs Rad, das jetzt neben seinem kleinen Bruder sauber in der Garage steht. 
Hat auf jedenfall wie auch die letzten Male viel Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich dennoch sagen muss dass ich mich nach dem Sommer sehne, weil sone Rutschpartie wie ich mit Dietmar noch erlebt habe macht echt keinen Spaß mehr.
@rottenflieger: Das erkennt man doch eindeutig an den Reifen : Canyon Nerve AM 7.0

Bis Bald im Wald
Julius


----------



## Naish90 (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Andreas u. Ich waren gestern im kölner Osten mit Jens unterwegs .( Königsforst)
War ne nette Tour allerdings mit viel Schnee und Matsch und Rutscherei. Ist aber ein sehr schönes Gebiet zum biken.
@Friedhelm, da haste was verpasst!
Vielleicht dann bis Mittwoch wenn eine Tour eingestellt wird und es nicht zu kalt wird.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## rottenflieger (8. Februar 2010)

huhu
war heute wieder glessener höhe
war aber auch ganz schön vereist noch die wege
-5 grad oben ca. 17:30
mittwoch soll ja wieder neuschnee kommen uff
aber neuschnee ist besser als total gefrorener schnee mit rillen
sry das ich sonntag nit da war=(
war doch zufrüh
war erst gegen halb 4 im bett 
macht ihr sonntags auch mal tour um 13-14uhr?=)


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Februar 2010)

@Ingo
Das mit Mittwoch gibt wohl nichts,da die Wettervorhersagen nichts gutes Ansagen.Unsere Tour hier war auch gut.Endlich mal trocken und bestes Wetter.Die Bodenverhältnisse waren noch annehmbar.Trails waren besser zu fahren als breite Wege
@ Stefan
Das mit den Sonntagstouren wird wohl die letzte gewesen sein.
Werde bald wieder nur Samstagstouren ab 14.00Uhr und Mittwochstouren ab 18.30Uhr anbieten und den Sonntag für die Familie freihalten.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## rottenflieger (9. Februar 2010)

@dj bee 
wo wohnst du eig in köln??
fährst du auch stadtwald oder woanders?


----------



## DJayBee (10. Februar 2010)

hast ne Nachricht 
Ist nämlich streng geheim, wo ich die Erlkönige testfahre *räusper


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Februar 2010)

So Leute
Habe mich jetzt für das Auftaktrennen der Saison gemeldet.
http://www.mega-sports.de/.
Vielleicht hat ja einer Lust das Rennen mit mir zu [email protected] Dietmar,das wäre bestimmt was für dich,man muss sich nur schnell Anmelden,
sonst sind die Startplätze alle weg.
Jetzt muß nur noch dieser verdammte Winter zu Ende gehen,damit ich auch etwas für die Rennen trainieren kann.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute
Werde morgen mit Alex eine kleine Runde hier auf der Glessener-Höhe 
fahren.
Geht bei mir zu Hause um 11.00 Uhr los,falls einer Lust hat könnten wir um 11.30 am üblichen Startpunkt eintreffen.
Sagt vorher nur Bescheid.Am Tourtag bin ich ab 10.00 Uhr unter 
0172733157 erreichbar.Oder gebt hier im Forum Bescheid,ich schaue auf jedenfall vorher noch mal hier rein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (15. Februar 2010)

Tour heute mit Alex war super
Tolles Wetter,klasse Schneehöhe und super Anstrengend
Also war echt eine super Tour,das Wetter war herrlich,der Schnee war griffig und trotzdem sehr Anstrengend.Deshalb haben wir auch nur 20,81km bei 191hm und einer Fahrzeit von 1:36:14 Std einen Schnitt von 13kmh fahren können.
Aber jetzt hoffe ich das wir endlich Sonne bekommen damit ich wieder in schönen kurzen Trikots hier meine Runden drehen kann.
Werde für Samstag mal eine Tour eintragen .
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Februar 2010)

So Tour für Samstag den 20.02.2010 und Mittwoch den 24.02.2010 stehen.
Hoffe das Wetter hat ein einsehen und der ein oder andere Fahrer wird sich melden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo Freddy ,
hier mal ein paar bilder von der 4 stunden Enduro tour am Sonntag   















Leider nicht in Glessen !!!!
Freddy ich bin auch in Sundern hoffe aber doch das wir uns davohr noch sehen !!!

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Delgado (16. Februar 2010)

pd1 schrieb:


> ... ich bin auch in Sundern ...
> 
> Gruß Patrick



Wir auch 
Zieht Euch also warm an ...


----------



## rottenflieger (16. Februar 2010)

sehr schöner bilder
da kriegt man direkt lust zu fahren=)
also ab gehts
heute noch das sahnetupferl
PURER SONNENSCHEIN
ist ja schon fast wie im skigebiet^^


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Februar 2010)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hallo Freddy ,
> hier mal ein paar bilder von der 4 stunden Enduro tour am Sonntag
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder Patrick
Da kommt schon fast Neid auf,aber bei uns hier auf der Glessener-Höhe hatten wir auch so viel Schnee.

Ich hoffe doch auch das wir uns mal zu einer Tour verabreden bevor es nach Sundern geht.

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (16. Februar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir auch
> Zieht Euch also warm an ...



Hi Micha
Wieso warm Anziehen
Sag bloß das es Ende April immer noch so kalt ist
Bis in Sundern dann
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Februar 2010)

rottenflieger schrieb:


> sehr schöner bilder
> da kriegt man direkt lust zu fahren=)
> also ab gehts
> heute noch das sahnetupferl
> ...



Und wie war es heute??
Gestern war es nämlich doch relativ Anstrengend bei den Bedingungen.
Bin mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (16. Februar 2010)

Hi,
@Freddy,habe mich mal für die Tour am Samstag angemeldet und hoffe das mein Rücken bis dahin wieder mitspielt.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## dabl11 (17. Februar 2010)

Hi @ all,

schöne Grüße aus dem eigentlich immerschönen und warmen Andalusien.
Ich könnte :kotz:. 

Wir wollten eigentlich elf Tage durch die Berge biken, nur haben die hier seit wir ankamen eine Regenperiode wie es sie in Andalusien schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr gab.

Ich denke ich werde dann nächte Woche wieder bei uns (hoffentlich ohne Schnee) loslegen.


Gruß

Daniel


----------



## rottenflieger (17. Februar 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Und wie war es heute??
> Gestern war es nämlich doch relativ Anstrengend bei den Bedingungen.
> Bin mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 
hi freddy
also es war super toll=)
wetter war herrlich
2 oder 3 langläufer gesehen auf der höhe und 1 biker
wie gesagt wie im skigebiet
bestimmt oben 15cm schnee
mfg stefan


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Februar 2010)

So hier also der kleine Bericht der gestrigen Tour
Los fuhren am Treffpunkt,
Dietmar,Ingo,Andreas,Stefan,Alex und der Freddy41,
Es ging erst Richtung Krater in Dansweiler,anschließend hoch zum Kreuz.
Von da an ging es erst einmal am Türmchen Bergab (und das ohne Bremse) und rund um den Abtsbusch.
Hier wieder Richtung Kreuz,damit wir auch einige Höhenmeter sammeln konnten.
Anschließend auf direktem Weg wieder zum Treffpunkt.
War ein schöne aber auch schlammige Tour die doch einige Kraft gekostet hat.
Bei mir waren es am Schluss dann auch 39,49km bei 426Hm und einer Fahrzeit von 02:44:36 Std
Bis zur nächsten Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hat doch mal wieder gut getan sich so ein bisschen aus zu powern.
Mir hat die Tour so gut gefallen das Andreas und ich heute noch ein Ründchen dran gehangen haben. (1.5 Std.)
Wenn das ganze Wasser und der blöde Matsch mal weg ist dann können wir mal wieder Richtung Quarzwerke steuern. 

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## rottenflieger (24. Februar 2010)

heyhoo
also mir hat die tour auch 
super viel spaß gemacht
werde sobald ich zeit habe wieder mitfahren=)
heute habe ich leider wieder spätschicht
aber habe gesehen das die tour wieder rausgenommen wurde
bei mir waren es am ende 43,5km 
hoffe das das eis und schneematsch sich langsam mal verabschieden^^
und die wege wieder schön trocken werden
nächstes mal nehme ich auch schutzbleche wenn es wieder so aussieht
war komplett nass und dreckig 
aber war super cool
bis demnächst
gruß stefan


----------



## dabl11 (26. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,

hab gesternAbend eine kurze Feierabendtour über die Glessener Kippe gemacht.
Da ich nun länger nicht mehr gefahren bin dachte ich zuerst auf der Kippe wurde die Panzerschlacht von Kursk ausgetragen.
Unglaublich wie sehr die Hauptwege von den Waldarbeiten zerstört wurden.
Hoffentlich werden die Wege nach der Arbeit wieder hergerichtet.

Da soll noch mal einer sagen Mountainbiker verursachen Bodenerosion.......

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Ghostwheel (27. Februar 2010)

dabl11 schrieb:


> hab gesternAbend eine kurze Feierabendtour über die Glessener Kippe gemacht.
> Da ich nun länger nicht mehr gefahren bin dachte ich zuerst auf der Kippe wurde die Panzerschlacht von Kursk ausgetragen.
> Unglaublich wie sehr die Hauptwege von den Waldarbeiten zerstört wurden.



Oh ja, ist echt übel, da kommt man schon zu Fuss kaum durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (27. Februar 2010)

Mann Mann Mann
So ein Wetter und ich hatte keine Zeit eine Tour zu fahren
Hoffe doch das es so bleibt und wir endlich wieder mit trockenen Touren 
rechnen können.
Werde dann die Tour für Mittwoch eintragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo Freddy,

ist nicht so schlimm, Ingo und ich haben darfür gestern Abend eine kleine Runde gedreht und an dich gedacht . Die Bediengungen auf der Wiedenfelderhöhe und über den Tagebau waren hervorragend.. Aber die Glessenerhöhe.... am besten kein Kommentar.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, wen Freddy's Fahrrad wieder Fit ist und er Zeit hat, haben sich die Verhältnisse auf der Kippe gebessert.
Also das Wetter wird besser und der Spaßfaktor geht Steil nach oben.


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Februar 2010)

Hi Andreas.
Hoffe du hast recht was das Wetter angeht.
Denn ich habe für Mittwoch eine normale Tour und für Samstag eine etwas längere Tour eingetragen
Und irgendwann muss das Wetter ja mal ein einsehen mit uns Bikern haben
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (1. März 2010)

Hallo Friedhelm,

wenn ich mich losreißen kann bin ich am Mittwoch am Startpunkt.
Hätte natürlich schon Lust mit Dir/ Euch mal wieder ein Runde zu drehen. Ansonsten war es am Samstag ja schon ganz nett! 
Kein Regen und 11° um 20:00 Uhr, kaum zu glauben!

Bis Bald, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (2. März 2010)

War schon einer von euch auf der Glessener-Höhe nach dem Sturm.
Wüsste gerne wie es da so Aussieht.Kann man alles fahren oder liegen wieder alle Bäume auf den Trail`s.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## rottenflieger (2. März 2010)

heyhoo
war leider noch nit höhe nach dem sturm
allerdings war ich stadtwald...
und da sah es heute schlimm aus
größtenteils aber schon alles weggeräumt die großen bäume wobei manche glaub ich heut oder gestern noch umgestürzt sind
wovor die ja auch gewarnt hatten
da lagen dann welche wieder mitten aufm weg aber meist kleinere bäume 5-8meter
die waldwege denke ich sind geräumt einigermaßen
trails muss man mit sehr viel vorsicht genießen würde ich sagen
sicher ist das noch nicht denk ich
aber hoffe man kann alles schön fahren und nicht die ganz fetten bäume liegen da rum
mfg stefan


----------



## kitesun (4. März 2010)

war gestern am Quarzsandwerk unterweges, soweit frei, außer die breite Abfahrt direkt neben der Grube auf Königsdorfer Seite ist komplett gesperrt. Auf 50 Meter Breite steht dort kein einziger Baum mehr.

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (4. März 2010)

Hi Frank
Also hier mein Tourbericht von gestern.
Es waren erstaunliche sieben Mitfahrer bei mir gewesen.
Da hat wohl das tolle Wetter viel bei geholfen
Also wir fuhren bei besten Bedingungen vom Parkplatz Richtung Fischbachhöhe,diese umrundet und weiter um den Abtsbusch(hier waren dann auch die ersten Hindernisse bei denen wir die MTB`s tragen mussten.
Aber der Rest war erstaunlicherweise komplett frei.
Also noch schnell hoch zum Kreuz und ab nach Hause,das die Temperaturen doch immens in den Keller gingen.
Hier dann noch die Tourdaten.306Hm bei 34,14km und einer Fahrzeit von 02:13:41 Std. bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt 400Hm bei 48,57km und einer Fahrzeit von 02:53:50 Std.
Mitfahrer waren diese mal.
Walter,Dietmar,Ingo,Andreas,Alex,Julius und Stefan.
Dank an alle Mitfahrer,es war eine tolle Tour,freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour und hoffentlich noch wärmeren Bedingungen
So war dann auch heute noch bei meinem Schrauber.
Bekomme morgen eine neue Bremse,ist die Avid XX
Dann kann ich endlich wieder ohne jegliche Skrupel die Abfahrten genießen
Bis dahin.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (4. März 2010)

Hallo Friedhelm,

Danke erstmal das du auf uns gewartet hast. Zu dem war es eine tolle Tour. Schade das es bei mir nicht immer klappt 
Habe mich am Ende über die Dauer gewundert, kam mir nicht so lange vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJayBee (4. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Danke für den Bericht und die tolle Tour, Friedhelm.
Bei mir waren es insgesamt 62,37km, am Ende jedoch gefühlte 230km 
Musste auf dem Heimweg wiedermal ne kleine Zwangspause einlegen, um die Füße einigermaßen auf Temperatur zu bringen.
Aber die harten Zeiten sind jetzt hoffentlich vorbei...
Bis bald im Wald. 
Gruß Julius


----------



## Freddy41 (6. März 2010)

Habe die Tour für heute wieder gelöscht,da weitere Schneefälle gemeldet sind.
Hoffe der Mist ist bald zu Ende und wir können endlich wieder normale Touren fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (6. März 2010)

So habe dann mal für Mittwoch und Samstag eine Tour eingetragen .
Laut Wetter.com soll es schön aber kalt werden.
Hoffe das es aber bald wärmer wird.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (7. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ingo und ich haben uns eben, kurz entschlossen, zu einer netten Tour getroffen.  Die äußeren Bedingungen waren Gut, Sonnenschein und nicht so kalt, vom Wind abgesehen.
Die Glessener Kippe ließ sich auch gut befahren. Nach 2 Stunden mussten wir notgedrungen Heimkehren, zu einem wegen unseren Lieben, zu anderem weil es dunkel wurde und ich keinen 2ten Ersatzschlauch dabei hatte. Wann hat man den schon 2 Platten in einer Tour, an einem Fahrrad. 
Am Ende haben wir es auf 350 hm und 30km gebracht.

So hoffe dem ein oder anderen eine ... gemacht zu haben.
Es wird Zeit das es wärmer wird.


----------



## Freddy41 (7. März 2010)

Schade Andreas
Hätte ich das gewusst,wäre ich mitgefahren.
Wäre auch gut für dich gewesen,denn ich habe immer zwei Schläuche und dann noch Flickzeug mit,da ich auch schon mehrmals 2 Platten hatte
Das mit den wärmeren Tagen erhoffe ich mir auch,vor allem für Mittwoch und Samstag
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (11. März 2010)

Hallo Walter
Wo ist der Bericht von gestern??
Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superalu (12. März 2010)

Lieber Friedhelm, hier mein Bericht von vorgestern. Nachdem wir (Dietmar, Friedhelm und ich) alle pünktlich am vereinbarten Treffpunkt waren, ging es auch schon los. Friedhelm verweigerte die Führungsarbeit und überlies mir die Pole Position. Im Bummeltempo ging es zunächst Richtung Hallerhof, wobei hier schon die erste gemeine Steigung überwunden werden musste. Dann über die Holzbrücke Richtung Abtsbusch, der diesmal schlammbedingt gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gerundet wurde. Jetzt musste die Glessenerhöhe mit Gipfelkreuz erklommen werden und bei der folgenden Abfahrt passierte es dann! Friedhelm war platt bzw. sein Reifen. Nachdem der Schaden behoben und die Mitfahrer schön durchfroren waren, ging es dann Richtung Dansweiler, wo sich unsere Wege leider trennen mussten. Zu Hause brauchte es eine Weile, um meine eingefrorenen Hände wieder aufzutauen. Hat aber wie immer viel Spaß gemacht und ich freue mich schon auf unsere nächste Runde. Lg Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (12. März 2010)

Hallo Walter
Schöner Bericht,kannst du ab jetzt des öffteren machen.
Also die Tour hat mir auch wieder super gut gefallen,aber gegen Abend wurde es doch wieder mächtig kalt.Wo bleibt nur der Sommer.
Bei mir waren es dann auch bei 38,35km immerhin noch 410hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (13. März 2010)

Tour heute ist wegen bescheidenem Wetter gestrichen.
Hoffentlich bleibt es nicht das ganze Jahr so.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## surftigresa (13. März 2010)

Ihr werdet aber auch immer anspruchsvoller . Hagelt nicht, kein Orkan, keine Eisplatten auf den Wegen. Was wollt Ihr denn noch mehr


----------



## Freddy41 (13. März 2010)

Hi Melanie
Stimmt ich war da wohl ein wenig zu voreilig
Werde mich bessern und die Touren die ich eintrage nicht mehr so früh löschen.
Dabei habe ich mich so auf die Abfahrt in Horrem,die ich extra räumen lassen habe, gefreut.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (14. März 2010)

Hi Daniel
Warst du der mutige den ich heute auf der Glessener-Höhe gesehen habe.
War da mit meiner Frau Spazieren und du kamst uns dann auf dem Asphaltweg zum Kreuz entgegen,habe dich gegrüßt,aber so ohne Radbekleidung hast du mich wohl nicht erkannt.Respekt bei dem Wetter
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (19. März 2010)

So Leute
Hier ist dann endlich der Bericht von der Abendlichen Tour am Mittwoch.
Am Treffpunkt erschienen dann auch pünktlich folgende Fahrer.
Ingo,Thomas,Dietmar und meine Wenigkeit.
Finde es beeindruckend das Thomas trotz der langen Anreise von ca.62km die Tour so locker mitgefahren hat.
War eine tolle Tour die bei bestem Wetter hier bei uns stattgefunden hat.
Hier findet ihr die Tourdaten.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.52616.html.
Hoffe es wird noch einen wenig wärmer.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (19. März 2010)

Hi,
Die Tour am Mittwoch war echt spitze,hat alles gepasst.
@Freddy
bin heute ein bischen im und am Krater gefahren und habe eine echte fahrtechische Herausforderung für dich gefunden.
Bis zur nächsten Tour
Dietmar


----------



## KildemoesII (19. März 2010)

Hallo! Und ich danke nochmals für die interessante Tour. Hat mir großen Spaß gemacht. Zu Hause zeigte mein Km-Zähler 103. - Kann man den aufgezeichneten Daten entnehmen, welche maximalen Gefälle bzw. Steigungen wir bewältigt haben?
Gruß
Tomas


----------



## Freddy41 (20. März 2010)

@ Dietmar
Hi Dietmar
Da bin ich ja mal richtig neugierig geworden,hoffe wir können die tolle Abfahrt dann schon am Mittwoch in die Tour einbeziehen.
@ Tomas
Hallo Tomas
In der GPS Datei werden leider die Steigungen und Neigungen nicht prozentual angezeigt.
Aber ich werde mal Nachschauen ob ich sie dir doch noch vermitteln kann.
Da hast du aber mit 103km dein Ziel voll erreicht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rottenflieger (23. März 2010)

heyhoo
war heute mal wieder auf der höhe unterwegs
heute waren ja super viele biker unterwegs^^
war jmd von euch auch dort?
sonst sehe ich höchstens 2-3 biker wenn ich fahre
aber heut bestimmt 8oder so
der frühling ist da^^ man merkt es
kennt eig jmd die wippe hinter den bombenkrater?
und ist die jmd schon gefahren?
habe foto davon gemacht falls jmd sehen will poste ich dann hier
mfg stefan


----------



## Freddy41 (25. März 2010)

So Jungs
Hier der Bericht von Mittwoch.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.52912.html.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (26. März 2010)

Tolle Tour!
Leider habe ich im Moment keine Zeit

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## rottenflieger (26. März 2010)

heyhoo
ja war echt ne super tour=)
bin gestern zur arbeit mit dem rad gefahrn
adenauer weiher und decksteiner weiher auch Krötenwanderung^^
aber vom aller feinsten
hatte schicht bis 22uhr war wohl die hauptzeit der kröten
kann leider morgen nicht mitfahren muss 14 uhr wieder arbeiten´
vielleicht nächsten mitwoch wieder mit hoffentlich mehr licht^^
will auch so blenden wie die 2 motoräder mit Xenonscheinwerfer die uns endgegen gekommen sind
dann wünsch ich euch viel spaß morgen und gutes wetter
gruß stefan


----------



## Freddy41 (28. März 2010)

So habe dann mal wieder den Tourbericht fertig
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.53043.html
@ Ingo,Andreas und Stefan
Schade das ihr nicht dabei sein konntet,denn es war eine tolle Tour
@ Dietmar hoffe du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (28. März 2010)

@friedhelm
sag mar, wo ist denn genau die von dir freigeräumte Abfahrt ?
Frank


----------



## brigdompteur (28. März 2010)

Hi,
schöne Tour gestern bis auf den Platten an meinem Rad, musste noch zweimal nachpumpen um es bis nach Hause zu schaffen.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (28. März 2010)

kitesun schrieb:


> @friedhelm
> sag mar, wo ist denn genau die von dir freigeräumte Abfahrt ?
> Frank



Hi Frank
Die Abfahrt ist in der GPS Datei bei km 25,9
Kann dir da leider keine genaue Angabe zu geben.
Wenn wir die Tour mal zusammen fahren zeige ich es dir gerne.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kitesun (29. März 2010)

aha, auf der Röttgen Höhe, dann ist mir wahrscheinlich alles klar.
Mit dir mitfahren, wie soll das denn gehen. 50 Kilometer schaffe ich nicht bzw. habe ich keine Lust, und dann auch immer zur besten Bundesliga-Zeit
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rottenflieger (29. März 2010)

hallo
ja wäre gerne dabei gewesen aber musste leider arbeiten
diese woche ist auch wieder total schlimm mittwoch 14-22
und samstag 7-15uhr arbeiten
wieder keine tour
oder fahrt ihr noch wann anders?=)
so ne karfreitag tour oder so^^
mfg stefan


----------



## spökes (1. April 2010)

Ich fahre morgen mit nem Kumpel MTB...Start ist 14 Uhr an der Brücke Decksteiner Weiher...zuerst gehts um die Quarzwerke Frechen, danach kurz zum Gipfelkreuz Glessener Höhe...Tempo mäßig...wer Lust hat kommt einfach mit


----------



## Freddy41 (2. April 2010)

Hi Stefan
Bei mir geht es leider über die Ostertage nicht.
Aber fahr doch einfach mal mit spökes eine Tour hier,
vielleicht gibt es ja noch Wege die ich nicht kenne.
Dann kannst du sie uns bei der nächsten Tour dann zeigen.
Wünsche allen hier noch frohe Ostern
MFG Friedhelm


----------



## spökes (2. April 2010)

Oh ne, ich glaube du kennst mehr Wege wie ich  und die Quarzwege kenne ich erst durch deine Tracks im Netz ! Danke 
Ich fahre wesentlich mehr Waldautobahn...krasse Abfahrten sind eh nichts für mich ^^
Also, evtl. bis später mal in die Runde


----------



## spökes (2. April 2010)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.53332.html
Kam keiner, dann eben nüscht


----------



## Ghostwheel (3. April 2010)

spökes schrieb:


> Ich fahre wesentlich mehr Waldautobahn...krasse Abfahrten sind eh nichts für mich ^^



Das klingt doch gut, genau meine Kragenweite.  Bin auch nicht so der tolle Biker, fahre nur so nebenher ein bisschen als Ausgleichssport zum Laufen und neige dazu, mich auf komplizierten Trails auf die Fresse zu legen. 

Hänge mich eventuell mal dran, wenn es zeitlich passt. 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spökes (3. April 2010)

Hehe na klaro, momentan fahre ich zwar lieber RR aber da kommt schon noch ne Tour ^^
Bis bald ma...


----------



## Ghostwheel (3. April 2010)

Wo stecken eigentlich meine Mitfahrer vom letzten Jahr, vor allem Dieter und Sebastian? Seid ihr überhaupt noch hier?


----------



## Freddy41 (5. April 2010)

So habe dann für Mittwoch die Tour eingetragen.
Hoffe das Wetter wird so wie es in Wetter.com vorhergesagt ist.Bester Sonnenschein bei angenehmen Temperaturen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (9. April 2010)

Hier dann der Tourbericht von Mittwoch.
Zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt trafen sich dann Dietmar,Alex,Rolf und ich.
Den Tourbericht der gesamten Tour mit An-und Abfahrt seht ihr hier.http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.53898.html.
Ab Startpunkt waren es dann aber 25,23km bei etwa
291hm.
Hoffe es hat allen Spass gemacht.
Die nächste Tour folgt dann morgen.
Am Mittwoch und Samstag in der nächsten Woche kann ich leider nicht,da meine Frau am Mittwoch etwas älter  wird und am Samstag dann die Feier folgt.
Werde dann vielleicht am Sonntag fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. April 2010)

So Alex hier ist der Bericht der heutigen Tour.
Gefahren wurden dann gesamt 54,54km bei stolzen 763hm und einer Fahrzeit von 03:16:25 Std.
Habe wieder zwei schöne neue Abfahrten dabei,die hätten dir sicher gefallen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## 1xCents (11. April 2010)

Hallo Freddy,
die Abfahrten sind immer die besten fahrten.
Na dann haste den Rest ja noch mal Gas geben.
Bis dahin 
Gruß Alex


----------



## Freddy41 (11. April 2010)

Hi Alex
Tja habe dann den Rest der Tour echt mal wieder übertrieben.
Habe dann die nächste Tour mal für den Dienstag eingetragen,da ich ja am Mittwoch nicht kann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (14. April 2010)

So Leute,da ich Samstag nicht kann,habe ich für Freitag eine Tour ins LMB gesetzt.
Gefahren wird alles was geht,natürlich auch die neuen Abfahrten
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## KildemoesII (14. April 2010)

Muss leider für eine Weile pausieren, da mir die rechte Elle durchgebrochen ist.
Viel Spaß wünsche ich Euch bei Eurer Tour!
Gruß
Tomas


----------



## Freddy41 (15. April 2010)

Hi Tomas
Das ist natürlich echt übel mit deiner Elle.
Ausgerechnet jetzt wo das Wetter uns das Biken wieder besonders viel Spass bereitet.
Hoffe du kommst bald wieder aufs Bike.
Bis dahin alles Gute und lass den Kopf nicht hängen.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (16. April 2010)

So habe dann mal eine Tour für Sonntag früh eingetragen,da ich Samstag nicht kann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## KildemoesII (17. April 2010)

Hallo Friedhelm, 
danke für Deine  guten Wünsche. Jetzt habe ich Moniereisen im Arm. Ich habe zwar am sechsten Tag nach der Operation wieder auf dem Sattel gesessen, aber ich muss einarmig fahren. Der rechte Arm darf nicht belastet oder Erschütterungen ausgesetzt werden. Uphill geht das, aber nicht downhill. Ich muss mich noch ein bisschen gedulden.
Viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour am Sonntag.
Gruß
Tomas


----------



## Ghostwheel (17. April 2010)

Habe heute morgen auf der Rückfahrt von der Glessener Höhe hinter dem Hallerhof Richtung Glessen einen MTB-Fahrer überholt, der sich ein paar km später für den Windschatten bedankt hat - war das jemand von uns?


----------



## dabl11 (18. April 2010)

Hi Leute,

hat einer Lust heute nachmittag ne Runde zu biken??????

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## odelay (18. April 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So habe dann mal eine Tour für Sonntag früh eingetragen,da ich Samstag nicht kann.
> Gruß Friedhelm



War eine schöne Tour - danke für die kundige Führung, die guten Trails sind als Zugezogener sonst ja nur schwer zu entdecken

bin gerne öfter dabei

Hendrik


----------



## Freddy41 (18. April 2010)

Hier dann der Tourbericht von Heute.
Vom Startpunkt aus fuhren Dietmar und ich Richtung Dansweiler.Dann ging es Richtung Glessener-Kreuz wo sich Hendrik zu uns gesellte.
Den Rest der Tour fuhren wir dann bei bestem Sonnenschein Kreuz und Quer durch unsere Gefielde.
Hier seht ihr dann die Strecke etwas genauer
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.54599.html
@ Hendrik . Freut mich das die Tour dir gefallen hat.
Bist ein gern gesehener Mitfahrer.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (19. April 2010)

Habe dann die Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen.
Samstag ist dann das Rennen in Sundern,da kann ich hier dann nicht fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## odelay (19. April 2010)

Mittwoch wird bei mir wohl fast nie klappen - bin die Woche über meist unterwegs
Viel Erfolg am Samstag


----------



## kitesun (21. April 2010)

habe mich auch mal weiter getraut eine Tour einzustellen für Samstag, aber ich fahre immer sehr früh los, dafür fahren wir auch meinen neuentdeckten Trail bei Glessen

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (22. April 2010)

So Leute
Hier also der Bericht mit den tollen GPS Daten
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.54942.html
Hoffe euch het die Tour genau so gut gefallen wie mir
Samstag beim Rennen haben die uns ja tolle Wetter-Vorhersagen beschert.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (26. April 2010)

Hi Walter
HAbe hier für dich extra mal das Rennen aufgezeichnet,damit du mal sehen kannst was die uns da abverlangt haben
Schau dir das einfach mal an http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.55387.html.
Habe dann auch direkt mal eine Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## KildemoesII (26. April 2010)

Hallo Friedhelm, 
ja, die Tour war nicht ohne! Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner tollen Zeit. Ich habe 15 % mehr Zeit benötigt. Hatte allerdings auf jedem Hm 14,5 kg hochzuwuchten.
Gruß
Tomas


----------



## superalu (27. April 2010)

Hallo Friedhelm, in 3-D sieht die Strecke ja wirklich beeindruckend aus. Sogar den "heart break hill", ein paar Kilometer vor dem Ziel, habe ich gefunden. Der müsste nach deinen GPS Aufzeichnungen etwa 30% Steigung haben. Das kam mir im Rennen noch mehr vor. Werde versuchen am Mittwoch dabei zu sein. Grüße Walter


----------



## KildemoesII (27. April 2010)

Mein VDO-Gerät zeigte 19 % an, ermittelt aber immer über 12 sec. Vielleicht waren ein paar Meter etwas steiler.
Tomas


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Mai 2010)

die Tour war nicht ohne! Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner tollen Zeit. Ich habe 15 % mehr Zeit benötigt. Hatte allerdings auf jedem Hm 14,5 kg hochzuwuchten.

Hallo Tomas
Wie kommt es das du da schon fahren konntest????
Ich dachte du wärst noch nicht Fahrtauglich.Oder bist
du die Tour etwa einarmig gefahren.

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (2. Mai 2010)

So habe dann beide Tour hier bei uns mal kurz zsammengefasst.
Am Mittwoch waren es bei angenehmen Temperaturen
36,28km bei 387hm.
Am Samstag hatten wir dann auch Glück mit den Wetter
und fuhren bei 37,78km immerhin 542hm.
Ja Walter da hatten wir echt Glück gestern,wenn ich heute so aus dem Fenster schaue.
MFG Friedhelm


----------



## KildemoesII (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo Friedhelm, 
der Chirurg hat nichts davon erfahren! Ich hab's einfach mal versucht. Den rechten Arm habe ich natürlich etwas geschont. Und die Metallteile in meinem Arm halte ich für sehr stabil. Um keine Kratzer abzukriegen, die den Arzt hätten misstrauisch werden lassen, habe ich Ellenbogenprotektoren getragen (sieht man auf meinen Bildern). Inzwischen bin ich fast ohne Schmerzen und hoffe, bald bei Euch wieder mitfahren zu können. Dazwischen liegt jetzt allerdings bei mir noch eine längere Dienstreise, und danach mache ich die TransGermany mit.
Gruß
Tomas


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Mai 2010)

Hi Tomas
Das war aber schon sehr mutig,damit ein Rennen zu fahren.Wie war denn deine Startnummer ??.
Mit der Trans-Germany hast du aber großes vor.
Wünsche dir dabei viel Glück.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## KildemoesII (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo Friedhelm, 
danke! Meine SKS-Startnummer war 516. Für die Trans-Germany habe ich am WE im Schwarzwarld geübt. U. a. zweimal den Schauinsland hoch. Beim 2. Mal die 900 Hm von Kirchzarten (14 km) in 93 min.
Gruß
Tomas


----------



## Naish90 (6. Mai 2010)

Hi Biker,

danke das Ihr gestern auf mich gewartet habt. 
Hat mir richtig Spaß mit euch gemacht.
Werde in Zukunft wieder öfter dabei sein. 

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Mai 2010)

Tja Leute
Wenn ich heute so das Wetter beurteile,muss ich sagen das wir gestern bei der Tour echt Schwein hatten,trotz der Kälte.
Hier dann noch die Tourdaten für Dietmar,Walter,Ingo und Andreas.
Es waren so ca.41,46km bei etwa 420hm.
Freue mich auf weitere Touren mit euch.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## paul50 (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo Kippengeier,
kennt ihr den Termin schon?
mtb-am-rursee.de
Gruß  Hermann


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Hermann
mtb-am-rursee.de
kennt ihr den Termin schon?
Nein den Termin kenne ich noch nicht
Werde ihn mir aber mal Anschauen.
Wenn ich das Wetter hier so sehe vergeht einem fast die Lust am biken.
Fährst du auch hier in der Gegend deine Runden?.
Wenn ja dann fahr doch einfach mal mit uns mit.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Mai 2010)

Hi Dietmar
Hier noch mal die Adresse für`s Rennen am 30.05.2010.
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike.aspx.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## paul50 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Friedhelm,
bin stiller Beobacher Deiner Seite, ein Freund von Walter, war 2008 mit bei 24h am Ring (Strasse) und ihr habt mir im letzten Jahr mal auf der GH sehr geholfen (Kettenriss). Fahre gerne mit, wenn ich mal fit bin und die Temperatur über 25 Grad liegt; beides tritt im gleichen Jahr allerdings nicht allzu häufig auf.
Gruß Hermann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (14. Mai 2010)

Alles klar Hermann
Dann warten wir bis du Fit genug bist und die 25 Grad erreicht sind.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Mai 2010)

Hier die Tourdaten von gestern.
Mitfahrer waren dann Eduard und Alex.
Gefahren sind wir 44,82km bei 699hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (18. Mai 2010)

@ Freddy

Da werde ich wohl Morgen Gas geben müssen,um pünktlich zu erscheinen.Melde mich dann kurzentschlossen an.
Gruss Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Mai 2010)

Hi Dietmar
Werde den Startpunkt etwas nach hinten verschieben.
Dann brauchst du dich nicht so zu beeilen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (18. Mai 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Dietmar
> Werde den Startpunkt etwas nach hinten verschieben.
> Dann brauchst du dich so zu beeilen.
> Gruß0 Friedhelm


 

Hallo,

schade ich kann leider nicht .
Wünsche euch aber vielllll Spaß.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

war bereits gestern morgen eine kleine Runde drehen, vermisse eigentlich nur den Schnee 
Ließ sich echt toll fahren.
Ist fürs Wochenende etwas geplant?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Mai 2010)

Hi Andreas
Werde eine Tour für Samstag eintragen.
Schaue aber vorher noch nach wie die Aussichten bei Wetter.com aussehen
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Mai 2010)

So hier der Bericht von gestern.
Bin vom Treffpunkt aus mit Micha(hot-cilli) zuerst einmal hoch Richtung Kreuz,hier die neue Abfahrt geübt und direkt weiter zur nächsten (die Abfahrt werde ich wohl jetzt wieder vermehrt fahren,falls ich den Zugang finde).
Anschließend wieder hoch zum Kreuz,hinten runter,dann den Abtsbusch umrundet und rüber nach Frechen.
Hier führte uns der Weg dann erst einmal zum Marienfeld,da eine komplette Runde gefahren und wieder hoch zum höchsten Punkt in Horrem,da die schöne Rundfahrt gemacht und Abwärts Richtung Heimat.
Bei mir waren es dann 64,88km bei 629hm und einem Schnitt von 19,6kmh.
So Micha,hier noch mal die Adresse von Emmelshausen:http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike.aspx.
Habe irgendwie noch schwere Beine von gestern,Micha ich hoffe du leidest genau so wie ich
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## hot-cilli (20. Mai 2010)

Hi Freddy,
da haben wir uns das Gestern ja so richtig gegeben Bei mir waren es knapp 64km bei 19,8 Schnitt (siehst Du ich war schneller!) und 550HM, Du hast recht der Garmin mogellt gute 70HM in das Training Center... Meine Beine sind gar nicht schwer, ich spüre sie einfach nicht mehr Danke für den Link, ich denke aber, ich brauche noch etwas training bevor ich bei so etwas mit mache

sonnige Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (20. Mai 2010)

Bei mir waren es knapp 64km bei 19,8 Schnitt (siehst Du ich war schneller!)

Das waren die 2kmh die ich am Treffpunkt mit der Wartezeit auf dich verloren habe.

Aber das mit der Tour in Emmelshausen wäre schon auf dein Fahrprofil zugeschnitten.
Aber es gibt ja auch noch das Rennen in Oppenhausen.
Vielleicht klappes ja da bei dir
Das wäre dann hier:
http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/
Gru Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Zunächst einmal war es wieder eine tolle Tour, bei mir wird die Nachtschicht heute lang. 
Fehlte nur Ingo. 
@ Ingo man(n) hat über Dich gesprochen, aber nur Gutes.

@ Hi Freddy, bei meinem Garmin, Edge 305, rechnet der Trainingsplaner die Höhenmeter zu, welche am Anfang/ Ende gemessen wurden, der Planer setzt wohl voraus das man bei 0 Meter gestartet ist.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Mai 2010)

So Leute hier der Bericht der Tour.
Hat bei dem Wetter wieder richtig
Spass gemacht.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.57496.html
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Naish90 (27. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute,

bin heute mit Andreas 2 Std. unterwegs gewesen .
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Hoffe das wir bald mal wieder alle zusammen eine Tour machen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Mai 2010)

Hi Ingo
Wird bestimmt bald wieder klappen,es sei denn der Umbau dauert so lange wie mein Bad.
Am Sonntag ist erst mal das Rennen in Emmelshausen,das wird bei dem Wetter bestimmt die Hölle.Brauche dann bestimmt eine Woche für die Regeneration.Dann können wir wieder unsere Runden drehen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## KildemoesII (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Friedhelm, für die Hunsrücktour wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg!
Tomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (28. Mai 2010)

Danke Tomas
Kann ich bei dem Wetter auch gebrauchen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal hoffe ich das Freddy am Sonntag Gutes Wetter hatte . Bin gerade eine kleine Runde über die Kippe. Der Boden war sehr Naß und schwer, aber der Rest einfach toll.
Schöne Woche noch.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute
Hatte wie jedes Jahr beim Schinderhannes das Pech auf meiner Seite.
Bei Kilometer 35 hatte meine Kette keine Lust mehr und verabschiedete sich.
Dadurch habe ich glatte 25 Minuten verloren,danach bin ich das Rennen im normalen Tempo zu Ende gefahren.Die Bodenverhältnisse waren super schlecht.Soviel Match auf einer Tour habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
Werde dann für Samstag eine Tour eintragen da ich vorher leider nicht kann.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (3. Juni 2010)

@Freddy
Schade das beim Rennen nicht alles glatt für Dich gelaufen ist,naja die Bodenverhältnisse sind hier wesentlich besser, habe ich gestern und heute selbst überprüft.

Bis am Samstag Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Juni 2010)

Hi Dietmar
War eine tolle Tour bei bestem Wetter.
Bei mir sind dann auch 61,41km bei immerhin 604hm zusammen gekommen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## KildemoesII (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo Friedhelm, 
was hast Du denn mit der Kette gemacht? Wie war Deine Zeit im Ziel? Ich war inzwischen auf der TransGermany. Der erste Tag war eine Schlammschlacht wie der Schinderhannes, der zweite eine Regenschlacht mit Bachdurchquerungen, der dritte war durch Sonne von oben und Wasser von unten geprägt, und am vierten produzierte man eigenes Wasser.
Gruß
Tomas


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Juni 2010)

Hi Tomas
Habe wohl zu viel Krafttraining gehabt,die Kette ist am Anstieg einfach gerissen.Da war das Rennen dann so gut wie vorbei.Die Reparatur hat mich gute 25 Minuten gekostet.Den Rest des Rennens habe ich dann gemütlich zu Ende gefahren.Zeit war dann so 5:05 Std.
Zu Hause nach dem Putzen habe ich dann erst festgestellt
das die Kasette hinten,die Ritzel vorne und auch die Schaltröllchen erneuert werden müssen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## KildemoesII (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo Friedhelm, 5:05 klingt aber nicht schlecht in Anbetracht der Zwangspause und der Schlammwege, von denen mir auch andere berichteten...
Womit hast du denn die Kette geflickt?
Gruß
Tomas


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Juni 2010)

Tja Tomas 
Eigentlich wäre ich gerne in 04:25 Std im Ziel gewesen.
Das hätte auch bestimmt geklappt.
Die Kette habe ich mit einem Kettenschloss in Gang gebracht.
Geht Prima wenn man eins dabei hat und nicht auf Hilfe warten muss.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## KildemoesII (10. Juni 2010)

Gut, wenn man alles dabeihat!
Gruß
Tomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (17. Juni 2010)

Gestern befuhr Ich mit Walter und Dietmar die mit Sonnenschein überflutete Glessener-Höhe.
Hat bei dem Wetter wieder besonders viel Spass bereitet.
Am Ende waren es dann bei mir auch 52,68km bei
455hm und einem Schnitt von 20,5 kmh.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da habt ihr aber mächtig Gas gegeben. War heute morgen ein wenig auf der Kippe unterwegs. Macht richtig Laune. Letzten Sonntag waren Ingo sein Bruder und meine Wenigkeit auch mal drüben bei den Quarzwerken. Einfach herrlich. Hoffe demnächst mal wieder mich einklinken zu können, dürfte aber den Schnitt nach unten ziehen. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (17. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen alle ,

kommen gerade von der Glessener habe auch 43 km gemacht.
Denke das ich ab nächste Woche wieder Zeit finde mit euch zu biken.
Also wenn am Mittwoch eine Tour eingestellt wird bin ich bestimmt dabei.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Juni 2010)

Hi Ingo
Mittwoch mache ich natürlich keine Tour,da Deutschland ja noch das Spiel gewinnen muss.
Werde dann je nach Wetter.com die Tour für Dienstag planen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Juni 2010)

Die Tour gestern mit Ingo und Andreas hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht.
Das Wetter war Prima und die Wege waren optimal.
Bei mir waren es dann nach der Tour auch 46,84km bei ca.460hm,ist doch nicht schlecht für eine Abendliche Tour oder.Ich denke aber das ich da bei Andreas trotzdem nicht mithalten kann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (24. Juni 2010)

Jaaaa das hat doch richtig Spass gemacht! 
Bei mir waren es 51 Km und kurz vor der Haustür einen Plattfuß :-(.
Werde eventuell Sonntagmorgen eine Tour machen. Werde die Tour am Samstag wenn es sicher ist einstellen.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust?

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (24. Juni 2010)

Ja man kann sagen das es eine tolle Tour war. Bei mir waren es nach einer aufwärm Runde über Bedburg nachher 71km. Habe anschließend gut geschlafen..

Ingo wen es nicht so spät ist werde ich mich sicherlich einklinken.

PS: Wir hatten aber noch min. 4km vor uns bei deinem Platten, aber mit etwas Geschwindigkeit spart man(n) sich einmal Pumpen

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Juni 2010)

Hi Ingo
Wenn die Tour nicht zu Spät ist fahre ich dann natürlich auch wieder mit euch
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (24. Juni 2010)

Ist 10:00 an der Brücke Glessener/ Fischbachhöhe O.K.?
Ich kann bis 12:30!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (25. Juni 2010)

10.00 Uhr ist ok.
Trag die Tour mal ins LMB,vielleicht haben ja noch andere
Lust und fahren mit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jobo1 (26. Juni 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> 10.00 Uhr ist ok.
> Trag die Tour mal ins LMB,vielleicht haben ja noch andere
> Lust und fahren mit.
> Gruß Friedhelm


Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte auch Zeit und Lust mich anzuschließen. Ist die Fischbachhöhe in der Nähe des Haller Hof ??
Grüße
Achim (jobo1)


----------



## Naish90 (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

war doch ne nette Tour heute Morgen.
Bei mir waren es dann 42 Km und 2,5 Std.
Ich hoffe das wir noch öfter solch schöne Touren bei einem so tollen Wetter hin bekommen.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Juni 2010)

Hi Ingo
Tour war super
Bei mir waren es dann auch 45,5km und ein Schnitt von 18kmh,habe also auf dem Rückweg richtig Gas gegeben.
Trage dann für Mittwoch eine Tour ein,da ich es Dienstag nicht schaffe.Hoffe das Andreas auch am Mittwoch kann.
Die nächste Tour kannst du dann am Sonntag morgen planen,da Deutschland am Samstag um 16.00 Uhr spielt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (29. Juni 2010)

Hi morgen zusammen,

Mittwoch wird's eng und für Sonntag ich weiß nicht. Wenn Deutschland gewinnt wird es aber eine sehr ruhige Tour, habe leider Frühschicht.
Nun zu Sonntag, tolles Wetter schöne Tour und das Würstschen danach hat geschmeckt. Ebenso die 4°C kalte alkoholfreie Flasche Erdinger. )

Gruß
Andreas

Vielleicht habe ich ja beim nächsten mal eine Chance gegen Ingo; ist ja nun etwas Älter, aber immer ein Jahr Jünger wie ich.


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Juli 2010)

Hier der Bericht von gestern.
Mitfahrer waren dann Ingo,Dietmar,Walter und Thomas.
Die Tour führte uns dieses mal wieder Richtung Quarzwerke.Kaum dort Angekommen gab es auch schon einen Technikkursus.Der Titel lautete,wie montiert man die Lager im Steuersatz richtig,Leiter des Kurses war Dietmar.
Das Opfer war ich.Hier noch einmal der Dank an Dietmar für die richtige Montage .
So dann ging es auch schon weiter Richtung Horrem und Anschließend trennten wir uns in Königsdorf.
Walter,Dietmar und Ich fuhren dann noch einmal hoch zum Glessener-Kreuz,wo sich dann auch jeder Richtung Heimat machte.
Dank an alle Mitfahrer,hoffe es war nicht ganz so schlimm mit den ganzen Steigungen für Thomas.
Am Ende sind bei mir dann auch 43,10km bei 465hm und einem Schnitt von 18,2kmh zusammen gekommen.
@ Ingo
Bin schon für Sonntag angemeldet.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomsen (3. Juli 2010)

Höhenmetertechnisch wird es aber schon besser, bin mal auf Mittwoch gespannt, erstes mal mit Klicks im Wald.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Juli 2010)

@Thomas 
Wird schon werden mit den Cleats.
Aber wie schon gesagt,kann sein das ich die Tour auf Dienstag verlegen werde.
Kommt also ganz auf das Deutsche Team heute an.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Thomsen (6. Juli 2010)

Nur Driss heute,

erst Schuhe zuhause vergessen, dann wieder da gewesen beim Bike ausholen aus dem Kofferraum den Vorderbremshebel gezogen, da das Vorderrad raus war, Bremszylinder komplett zu. 
Die Beläge rausgefummelt, habe aber den Zylinder nicht weit genug zurück gedrückt bekommen, nach 30 minuten fummelei, ohne beläge das  Vorderrad eingesetzt, und zu einem Bekannten in die Auto Werkstatt gefahren.(Dansweiler).
Bremszylinder aufgedrückt, Beläge rein, Vorderrad rein, alles wieder klar. 
Bin dann um 20.30 wieder nachhause gefahren.

Mfg Thomas

PS: Jemand Lust auf Transalp Juli 2011 (GPS Tour: Family Transalp)?


----------



## Naish90 (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

anbei eine kurze Tourinfo von gestern. Nachdem Friedhelm telefonisch leider absagen mußte und Thomas ja auch das ein oder andere Problem hatte waren zum Schluß nur Dietmar und ich am Treffpunkt. Wovon wir uns auch nicht abhalten liessen mal den schönen Trail von letzten Sonntag zu suchen und wir haben Ihn auch gefunden . Nun kennen wir auch den Einstieg und den Ausgang.
@ Friehelm da waren wir doch am Sonntag ganzzz nahe drann
Bei mir waren es dann 44Km und 420 Hm.

@ Thomas das hast ja gestern den schwarzen Perter in der Tasche gehabt! Dann kann es ja nur besser werden.

Werde für Samstag 16:30 eine Tour einstellen!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute
War gestern wieder mal eine tolle Tour,war zwar etwas warm und ohne das Wassernachfüllen wäre ich wohl ausgetrocknet,.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 48,49km bei 406hm.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ja war eine sehr heiße Tour hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
Freue mich aber auch mal wieder über Temparatuen unter 30°.
Vielleicht die Woche noch eine Tour dann geht es in Urlaub für 3 Wochen . Werde mein altes Bike mal mitnehmen damit ich nicht ganz ohne bin.
Übrigens noch mal Danke an alle Mitfahrer von Samstag.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juli 2010)

So Leute
Hier der kleine Bericht der gestrigen Tour.
War eine Tour die mal wieder toll war.
Die Führung der Tour wurde dann auch spontan Entschieden
Haben dann auch alle Trails,Abfahrten und natürlich jede Steigung mit einbezogen.
Bei mir sind dann 35,85km bei 395hm zusammen gekommen.
Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Touren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## KildemoesII (21. Juli 2010)

Würde gern mal wieder mitfahren, bin aber augenblicklich beruflich 7 Tage pro Woche und bis in den späten Abend eingespannt. Hat aber bald ein Ende!
Tomas


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juli 2010)

KildemoesII schrieb:


> Würde gern mal wieder mitfahren, bin aber augenblicklich beruflich 7 Tage pro Woche und bis in den späten Abend eingespannt. Hat aber bald ein Ende!
> Tomas



Da gibt es auch andere Ecken die näher bei dir liegen .


----------



## KildemoesII (21. Juli 2010)

Ja, auch um die fahre ich bald wieder! Bitte um etwas Geduld. Aber im Moment muss ich mich etwas rar machen.
Tomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

war wieder eine tolle Tour bei super Wetter. Freue mich schon auf die nächste.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute
Diese Woche ging bei mir leider gar nichts,da ich auf drängen meiner Holden doch wieder etwas mehr Zeit im Badezimmer verbringen musste.
Ab nächste Woche werde ich dann wieder die Touren ins LMB eintragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Thomsen (4. August 2010)

Ich hab da mal ne Tour für Samstag um 10.00 reingestellt.

Dachte so an Parkplatz Trial -> Betonbrücke -> Fischbachhöhe -> Wellentrail -Aachenerstr.-> Schienenüberquerung - Parkplatz Trial -> Glessener Höhe -> Treppen Trial -> Runter Links -> Trail am Baum mit dem roten Punkt -> Bombenloch -> Trail Hauptweg -> Rechts wieder links -> Trial bis zur Asphaltstrasse, und dann mal sehen.

Das gibt meine Erinnerung an die Strecken noch so her!


Mfg Thomas


----------



## kitesun (5. August 2010)

@Thomas
ach, da fahre ich doch mal mit. Vielleicht lerne ich was Neues kennen oder ich zeige noch was an Trails
Bis dann
Frank


----------



## hepenzep (6. August 2010)

Hi,
ich hab mit Interesse euren Beitrag In und um die Glessener-Höhe 
gelesen und möchte Anfragen ob ihr auch Anfänger unter euch last? 
Nicht jede Gruppe will sich das antun, darum meine Frage vorab 
an euch. 


Nun zu meiner Person, bin Mitte 40 und will wieder mit dem 
Fahrradfahren (MTB) anfangen, nach dem ich lange Zeit ausgesetzt habe. 

Ich würde mich freuen etwas von euch zu höheren (Lesen) 
Lothar aus F.-Hücheln


----------



## Thomsen (7. August 2010)

Ich denke in der kleinen Runde sollte das kein Problem sein,
die meisten Trails können umfahren werden.

Und wenn es zu heftig wird von den Km/ Hm kann man eigentlich schnell raus und Hücheln ist da direkt daneben.

Mfg Thomas


----------



## Ghostwheel (7. August 2010)

Falls Interesse an anfängertauglichen Touren besteht, kann ich mal wieder was anbieten... meine Mitfahrer der letzten Jahre sind alle verschwunden.  Bisschen Grundkondition sollte aber schon vorhanden sein - ich bin primär Läufer und fahre MTB als Ausgleichssport. Ein gewisses Grundtempo habe ich schon drauf.

Singeltrails fahre ich nicht, treibe mich im Moment eher am Rheinufer zwischen Niehl und Rodenkirchen oder Richtung Sophienhöhe rum, aber die Glessener Höhe liegt nunmal direkt vor der Haustür. Falls wir wieder ein paar Leute für Easy-Rider-Touren zusammenbekommen, soll es an mir nicht scheitern.


----------



## Orcus (9. August 2010)

So ich bin komplett neu hier, auch auf dem Moutainbike recht neu.
Ich würde an sich gerne mal mit irgendwem auf der Glessener Höhe fahren, ich war einmal da und hab mich fürchterlich verfahren, ich wollte nur mal kurz rauf und mir die mal anschauen um mal einen Eindruck zu bekommen, da stand ich auf einmal fast in Köngsdorf, nicht so ganz das was ich wollte...
Nur zur Zeit sind Trails bei mir gar nicht drin, naja kann ich eh vermutlich nicht fahren, da mein richtiges Fahrrad mir zerstört wurde und ich zur Zeit auf einem nicht gerade tollen unterwegs bin.
Aber wenn wer Lust hat mal mit einem Anfänger, oder selber Anfänger ist, da mal zu fahren und mir das zu zeigen immer gerne 

Grüsse,

Orcus


----------



## Ghostwheel (9. August 2010)

Orcus schrieb:


> ich wollte nur mal kurz rauf und mir die mal anschauen um mal einen Eindruck zu bekommen, da stand ich auf einmal fast in Köngsdorf, nicht so ganz das was ich wollte...



Ähhh... die Glessener Höhe _ist_ ja auch "fast in Königsdorf".  

Wie sieht denn deine Anfahrt aus, über Oberaussem Richtung Quadrath oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orcus (9. August 2010)

naja für einmal drauf und gucken war es schon was falsch, wobei ich die ganze entfernung von mir zu der Höhe unterschätzt habe 
richtung Quadrat geht auch ohne Probleme, ich war in dem Fall Richtung Glessen gefahren und kurz nach der Bahnbrücke rechts ab und dann auf die Höhe.


----------



## romka (10. August 2010)

ich fahre heute zum ersten mal auf der glessener höhe rum, bin mal gespannt.
komme aus der richtung grevenbroich und bin schwarz weiss gekleidet  einfach ansprechen, wenn jemand da oben ist


----------



## Naish90 (11. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

war gestern mit Andreas auf der Glessener und im Königsdorferwald.
Hatten eine schöne Tour.
Aber Vorsicht auf dem Trail im Königsdorfer Wald, wo schon mal das Stahlseil gespannt war, ist wieder das Stahlseil bzw. Kette über den Weg gespannt.


Gruß, Ingo


----------



## romka (11. August 2010)

wer spannt denn da ein seil hin? :/


----------



## LF-X (11. August 2010)

ist ne GPS Position vorhanden? Würde mich auch mal interessieren, was da so rumhängt. bin zwar nicht oft im Königsdorfer Wald. Aber die Fischbachhöhe nehm ich recht häufig mit auf meinen Tourenplan.


----------



## romka (11. August 2010)

könnt ihr mir auch sagen wo ihr in der regel einsteigt und in welche richtungen ihr da fahrt, damit ich auch alle noch so kleinen trails mitnehme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (11. August 2010)

Wen ich richtig liege sind dies die nachfolgenden Koordinaten

breite  50°56'48.53"N
länge     6°44'51.59"E

Gruß Andreas

Bezüglich der Trails könnt ihr euch eventuell am Samstagnachmittag anhängen, wen Ingo wieder Fit ist 

Freundschaft Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (11. August 2010)

Habe für Samstag ist die Tour eingestellt.
Hoffe das es trocken ist.


----------



## AAFA (11. August 2010)

Hi Junger Mann, 

wie sieht s den mit morgen aus


----------



## romka (11. August 2010)

bin ich mit junger mann gemeint? 

also ich werd morgen (donnerstag) mit nem kumpel um ca. 15 an der vollrather höhe losfahren, richtung glessener höhe. ich schau morgen mittag noch mal hier rein bzgl wetter und rückmeldungen 

gruß
roman


----------



## Freddy41 (12. August 2010)

So Leute
Habe mich dann mal für die Tour eingetragen.
Bin aber nicht Fit,habe 2 Wochen nichts mehr getan.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (12. August 2010)

Hey Leute,

hat jemand Lust sich mit einzuklincken?

11.09.2010 in Daun Vulkan Eifel- Bike Marathon

Ich möchte den Halbmarathon mit 60 Km und 1300 Hm fahren 

http://www.vulkanbike.de/extreme/

Nur keine Angst, ist für mich auch das erste Mal

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## romka (12. August 2010)

bin gleich bei der glessener höhe, evtl auch forst ville. wen jemand lust hat sich anzuschließen oder ein paar coole trails kennt -> 01735145746

werde regelmäßig aufs handy gucken, falls ich ein anruf verpassen sollte.

gruß
roman


----------



## LF-X (12. August 2010)

Der Halbmarathon klingt echt interessant... Muss da mal ein paar Tage drüber nachdenken. Bin zwei Wochenenden davor für 4 Tage in den Alpen. Und danach ein verlängertes Wochenende im Harz.


----------



## Thomsen (12. August 2010)

Bin auch gleich auf der Glessener Höhe.
So ab 17:30 Uhr am Parkplatz.

@Roman
Hatte versucht dich anzurufen!

Mfg Thomas
0177 4375370 (Base)


----------



## romka (12. August 2010)

war das ne hammer tour, danke thomsen 

ich hoffe die nächste steht schon in den startlöchern 

gruß
roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (13. August 2010)

So Leute,

war Gesternabend mit Andreas wieder auf Tour und haben einen Mann mit Hund und zwei Kindern nähe des Trails mit dem Drahtseil angesprochen ob er jemanden gesehen hätte der so etwas tut!(Drahtseil spannen)
Jetzt der Hammer!
Da sagt er ganz cool, ja, das war ich wegen den blöden Reitern.
Dieses Seil ist nicht für Biker bestimmt! Da fehlen mir die Worte.
Biker würden das Seil ja schließlich auf jeden Fall sehen.

Er war auch nicht einsichtig das Seil zu demontieren und wenn wir das machen würde er es an anderer Stelle wieder montieren.
Ich glaube ohne Förster oder Polizei kommen wir hier nicht richtig weiter.
Können ja mal am Samstag vor der Tour darüber reden.
@ Friedhelm: Ansonsten war das eine super Tour ca. 40 Km und 450 Hm bei 2,5 Std. Fahrzeit.
@ Romka dann klink Dich doch am Samstag mal mit ein!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## surftigresa (13. August 2010)

Es gibt also noch unbeliebtere Sportler als uns Biker 

Da hat er aber Glück gehabt, dass er an jemanden mit soviel Geduld wie Dich geraten ist. Manch anderer hätte da (nicht ganz unberechtigt) radikaler reagiert.

Unfassbar!!!!!!!


----------



## romka (13. August 2010)

@naish90, würde gerne mitkommen wenns was früher losgehen würde


----------



## Naish90 (13. August 2010)

@ Romka, geht leider nicht früher
Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (13. August 2010)

Hi Ingo
Schade das ich nicht konnte,denn bei mir wäre er nicht so leicht davon gekommen.
Er wird also immer wieder diese Seile spannen.
Hast du dir wenigstens sein Gesicht gemerkt??.
Denn dann können wir ihn doch noch Anzeigen,bevor etwas schlimmeres passiert.
Bis Samstag 
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (14. August 2010)

Hallo Ingo und Andreas
War mal wieder eine schöne und spannende Tour mit euch.
Hoffe das es Andreas nach dem Mißgeschick von mir nicht all zu schlecht geht.Gute Besserung auf diesem Wege.
Bei mir waren es dann 52,50km und 560 Hm.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
Hier noch die Adresse vom Gallahan Trail.
http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/.
Die Langstrecke beträgt 62,5km bei 1550 hm. Also genau richtig für euch beide
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (14. August 2010)

Nachdem Duschen und verarzten der Blessuren gehts wieder.. Denke das bis zur Rente alles verheilt ist.
Aber es trifft uns wohl beide, je oller desto toller. . So hat unser Ingo auch etwas gesehen und er fällt nicht mehr ganz alleine.

Stimme Dir aber zu, das die Tour toll war, einen besonderen Dank geht an Ingo unserem Guide. 
Er hat noch einige EXTRA Höhenmeter eingelegt, auf der Wiedenfelder Höhe, 

Freue mich ebenfalls auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## Naish90 (14. August 2010)

Hi,

habe auch noch 580Hm und 55km zusammen bekommen.
Also manchmal ist es hinten doch lustiger als vorne.
Aber gewöhnt euch nicht dran, bin schon dran am arbeiten wieder nach vorne zu kommen.
Tolle Tour mit tollen Standsund tollen Mitfahrern.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## surftigresa (14. August 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hier noch die Adresse vom Gallahan Trail.
> http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/.
> Die Langstrecke beträgt 62,5km bei 1550 hm. Also genau richtig für euch beide
> Gruß Friedhelm


 
Hi Freddy,

bist Du da schon mal mitgefahren und kannst mir sagen, ob es den Namen ...Trail verdient? Ich würd' so 'was ja auch mal gerne machen, aber es müsste schon eine schöne Strecke sein => wenig Forstwege/Asphalt.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostwheel (14. August 2010)

So, falls Interesse besteht, kann ich nächsten Samstag 9:00 eine Tour für (Wieder-)Einsteiger anbieten. So einen Rundkurs um die Glessener Höhe/Fischbachhöhe vorwiegend über Waldautobahn, meintewegen auch noch Wiedenfelder Höhe oder so, bin da offen. Singletrails fahre ich nicht, also fahrtechnisch anspruchslos, anständiges Bike muss aber sein und bisschen Tempo mache ich auch gern. 

Gebt mal Laut bei Interesse, paar Leute müssten schon zusammenkommen, sonst erkunde ich lieber auf eigene Faust weiter das Rheinufer.


----------



## Freddy41 (15. August 2010)

Hi Melanie
Also ich bin den Gallahan-Trail schon mehrfach gefahren und finde den Anteil der Trails für einen Marathon schon sehr gut.Ist eine sehr schöne Strecke bei der das fahren  schon Spass bereitet.
Fahr einfach mal mit und du wirst begeistert sein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## sniper_xl (18. August 2010)

hallo zusammen, 

ich habe euren thread nun durchgelesen und habe interesse mich mal einer eurer Touren anzuschließen.

ich bin jetzt konditionel und fahrtechnisch nicht auf der höhe und würde mich eher im bereich einsteiger sehen.

ich fahre jetzt unregelmäßig (berufsbedingt) seit ca. april diesen Jahres mit meinem Bike durch die gegend mal 20km mal 40km aber auch schon mal ne Tour 60-90km immer so wie ich eben durchkomme und auch mal mit ner pause.

Ich habe mir recht schnell ein bike gekauft ohne zu vergleichen oder mir gründliche gedanken über den verwendungszweck zu machen.
aber mir gefällt mein bike und es macht mir spaß damit zu fahren.

Es ist ein FELT Q920 Modell 2010

Ob es gut ist (für mich) kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.
Wäre aber generell mal über eine bewertung durch euch interessiert.

Desweiteren suche ich immer noch nach "Fachleuten", die mir erklären können worauf es bei den verschiedensten einstellung zu achten ist.
Sattelhöhe, neigung lenkhöhe, neigung etc.

ich fahre seit gut 2 wochen mit spd system was für mich total neu ist.

jetzt suche ich ne Gruppe der ich mich anschließen kann wenn ich zeit habe und die ggf auf einen anfänger rücksicht nehmen bzw das tolerieren.

ich komme aus dem Dürener Raum / Merzenich. 

Freue mich erstmal auf eure Antworten

sniper_xl


----------



## LF-X (18. August 2010)

Das Dir Dein Bike gefällt, und das es Spaß macht ist doch schon mal das wichtigste.


----------



## AAFA (18. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

komme gerade von einer kleine Abendrunde mit Ingo. Nachdem sich Ingo warmgefahren hatte haben wir uns getroffen und sind noch 1,5 Stunden über die Glessener gedüst. Langsam aber sicher kriegt er wieder Kondition. Am Ende hatte ich 290 hm und Ingo etwas mehr wie 500hm, sein Trainingsrückstand wird langsam aber sicher kleiner. 

Übrigens heute mal wieder eine Tour ohne Sturz


----------



## surftigresa (22. August 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Melanie
> Also ich bin den Gallahan-Trail schon mehrfach gefahren und finde den Anteil der Trails für einen Marathon schon sehr gut.Ist eine sehr schöne Strecke bei der das fahren schon Spass bereitet.
> Fahr einfach mal mit und du wirst begeistert sein.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 
Ok, ich werd's mal auf dem Schirm behalten. Sind ja nur noch zwei Wochen.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (23. August 2010)

Hi Biker,

Andras und ich waren Gestern zu den Quarzwerken rüber und hatten eine wunderschöne Tour. Bei einer Fahrzeit von 2Std. 45 min, 48Km und 550Hm war das schon mal wieder eine gute Trainingseinheit. Einige Trails sind leider aufgrund des Regens sehr ausgespült. Aber dafür staubt es nicht.
@ Friedhelm, warst Du garnicht am Wochenende biken?
Wir sollten die Woche mal wieder zusammen fahren

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (23. August 2010)

Hi Ingo
Ich konnte diese Woche leider nicht fahren ,da wir Besuch hatten.Der war dann auch von Mittwoch bis Sonntag bei uns und hat bei uns Übernachtet.
Ich hoffe das es diese Woche klappt,sonst kann ich das Rennen am Gallahan vergessen.Wie sieht es denn bei dir und Andreas mit dem Rennen aus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## sniper_xl (23. August 2010)

sniper_xl schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe euren thread nun durchgelesen und habe interesse mich mal einer eurer Touren anzuschließen.
> 
> ...




würde mich über weitere antworten freuen.

Sniper_xl


----------



## borisw (24. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn mal eine Tour am Sonntag geplant ist freue ich mich über eine Nachricht. Ein Freund von mir tourt da auch ab und an und ist recht begeistert. Ich ja dann hoffentlich auch 

Ich brauch noch etwas Training für meinen Marathon im September... und immer alleine fahren ist langweilig....

Gruß
Boris


----------



## Naish90 (24. August 2010)

Hi Boris,

einfach nach sehen ob eine Tour eingestellt ist!
Königsdorf oder Oberaußem.
Die Touren werden in der Regel von Freddy41 oder Naish90 eingestellt.
Dann kannst Du dich gerne mit einklinken.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (24. August 2010)

Hi Sniper_xl
Wie sieht es denn Fahrtechnisch bei dir aus???
Wenn davon ein wenig hast kannst du gerne mal eine Abendtour mit uns über die Glessener-Höhen fahren.
Schau einfach ins LMB,da schreiben wir die Touren in der Regel Aus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (24. August 2010)

Hi Boris
Wie sieht es bei dir denn mit Samstags aus????
Kannst du da vielleicht mitfahren,denn da schreibe ich die Touren meistens so um 13.30 Uhr aus.
Wenn es bei dir aber nur Sonntags geht,werde ich dann mal eine Tour so ab !0.30 Uhr eintragen.
Mal eine Frage am Rande,welchen Marathon fährst du denn im September.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (24. August 2010)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi Boris,
> 
> einfach nach sehen ob eine Tour eingestellt ist!
> Königsdorf oder Oberaußem.
> ...


 Eingetragen um 14;20 Uhr

Hi Ingo 
Schau mal auf die Uhrzeit deiner Eintragung.
Hast du immer noch Urlaub
Oder hast du immer um die Zeit schon Feierabend.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## sniper_xl (24. August 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Sniper_xl
> Wie sieht es denn Fahrtechnisch bei dir aus???
> Wenn davon ein wenig hast kannst du gerne mal eine Abendtour mit uns über die Glessener-Höhen fahren.
> Schau einfach ins LMB,da schreiben wir die Touren in der Regel Aus.
> Gruß Friedhelm




ich kanns dir nicht sagen wie es aussieht?
man müßte es mal testen 
was kommt denn auf der glessener höhe so an technischen inhalten so vor?

gruß

Sniper_xl


----------



## Naish90 (24. August 2010)

Hi Friedhelm,
die Zeit muss man halt haben.
War Heute spontan mit Andreas unterwegs.
@ Andreas habe die 500Hm noch voll gemacht .
Hoffe das wir am Wochenende mal wieder zusammen fahren.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (24. August 2010)

Hi Ingo,

jetzt haste du aber Blut geleckt.  Bist wohl noch einigemale die Wiedenfelder hoch, bin ich dir mittlerweile zu langsam? 

Übrigens heute mal wieder nach vorne abgestiegen, Ingo wird mir zu schnell.

@Freddy was macht deine Kurbel??

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## borisw (25. August 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Boris
> Wie sieht es bei dir denn mit Samstags aus????
> Kannst du da vielleicht mitfahren,denn da schreibe ich die Touren meistens so um 13.30 Uhr aus.
> Wenn es bei dir aber nur Sonntags geht,werde ich dann mal eine Tour so ab !0.30 Uhr eintragen.
> ...



Hi Freddy,

Samstage sind meißt durch Arbeit blockiert, daher lieber Sonntag. Ich schau dann wieder hier rein oder beobachte die eingestellten Fahrten. 

Ich fahr den Vulkan Bike Marathon. 85 KM und 2.000 HM. Bin gespannt wie das so klappt.

Vielen Dank schon mal
Gruß
Boris


----------



## brigdompteur (25. August 2010)

Hi,
werde bald auch wieder dabei sein koennen,bin zwar etwas ausser Form gekommen aber das gibt sich ja wieder schnell bei eurem Tempo.
Bis dahin viele Gruesse
Dietmar


----------



## Naish90 (25. August 2010)

Hey Wollte Morgen 2 Stündchen mit Andreas fahren, so um 18:00!
Hat einer Lust?

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## sniper_xl (25. August 2010)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hey Wollte Morgen 2 Stündchen mit Andreas fahren, so um 18:00!
> Hat einer Lust?
> 
> Gruß, Ingo



schade donnerstag ist schlado da kann ich so früh nicht 

wie sieht es sonntag aus? 

sniper_xl


----------



## divemike (26. August 2010)

hi leute,  
bin neu hier im forum und lese begeistert diesen thread.  

ich wusste gar nicht das es so schöne touren in meiner umgebung (frechen) gibt  werde mich wohl jetzt auch mal in der gelssener höhe umschauen.  

jetzt noch ein frage an die truppe. was ist LMB und wo kann ich es finden 

p.s. wie ist den so euer durchschnittstempo ?
würde mich vielleicht mal einen euren touren anschließen wollen.

danke und gruß
mike


----------



## romka (26. August 2010)

LMB = Last Minute Biking

auch hier zu finden -> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/
oder wenn du mal oben links überm forum guckst.

Dort melden Leute Ihre Touren an, welchen du dich anschließen kannst.


----------



## hot-cilli (26. August 2010)

Hi Mike,
LMB ist das Last Minute Biking.... ist immer ganz oben auf der Seite

Grüße,
hot-cilli


----------



## divemike (26. August 2010)

ahhh, Last Minute Biking  ....... habe ich gestern gesehen. konnte es aber gestern nicht zu LMB zuordnen.

prima und danke 

mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (26. August 2010)

Hey Leute,

wird wohl heute nichts mit dem Biken sch.... Regen.
Vielleicht Morgen spontan, wenn es nicht schon wieder Regnet.
Habe für Sonntag 10.30 eine Tour eingestellt. Also wer Lust hat eintragen.


Gruß, Ingo


----------



## borisw (27. August 2010)

Ach schade... ich wäre gerne mitgekommen.... 
Beim nächsten mal hoffentlich

Gruß
Boris


----------



## Freddy41 (27. August 2010)

Hi Ingo
Habe mich dann mal für Sonntag eingetragen,hoffe doch das dieses Besch..... Wetter endlich mal besser wird.
So einen schlechten Sommer hatten wir ja noch nie.
@Andreas 
Also die Kurbel habe ich erst einmal so gelassen.Konnte den einen Kurbelarm nachbestellen und warte nun darauf.
@ Sniper_xl
Das mit der Technik können wir dann ja mal bei einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt testen.
@ Dietmar
Habe die letzte Zeit auch nicht viel fahren können.
Dann können wir uns ja beide wieder in Form bringen.
Gruß an alle Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (28. August 2010)

Hallo Freddy,

also beim letzten mal hattest du aber noch reichlich Kondition. Mache mir aber sorgen um Ingo.  Der war doch gestern schon wieder unterwegs. Glaube nach seinem Urlaub habe ich ihn allzu sehr geärgert .

Also werden ich gleich eine Runde drehen, gegen 14 Uhr, da ich morgen árbeiten muss und Ingo sonst mich zu sehr zeckt . Das Wetter ist ja nicht schlecht.

Viel Spaß morgen.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (28. August 2010)

Das Wetter ist ja nicht schlecht.

Viel Spaß morgen.

Andreas[/QUOTE]

Hi Andreas
Das mit dem Wetter sehe ich ein wenig anders .
Kalt ist es nicht aber die Sonnenstrahlen sind so nass.
Hoffe aber das es morgen mal etwas trocken bleibt.
Wünsche dir dann am Nachmittag ein schöne Tour hier auf der Glessener-Höhe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (29. August 2010)

@ Friedhelm,@ Dietmar

sollen wir es wagen?
Werde um 10:30 am Treffpungt sein


Hoffentlich ohne Regen

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (29. August 2010)

Hi Leute
Ich Riskiere es dann auch.
Bis gleich am Treffpunkt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (29. August 2010)

Hallo Biker,

also war doch eine super tolle Tour heute, ohne Regen.
Da haben wir ja richtig Glück gehabt.
Danke an die tollen Mitfahrer: Dietmar, Friedhelm, Patrik und die zwei unbekannten, habe leider die Namen vergessen
Hoffe das wir euch nicht erschreckt haben also Ihr sied jeder Zeit wieder willkommen
Bei mir waren es dann 50Km und 500Hm nachdem ich dann noch drei mal die Wiedenfelderhöhe hinaufgefahren war.
Freu mich schon auf die nächst Tour mit euch.
PS. Schade das Andreas nicht mit dabei war, er hatte gestern kein Glück mit dem Regen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (29. August 2010)

Hallo 

Danke Ingo das du an mich denkst. Hattet ja wirklich Glück mit dem Wetter. Werde versuchen mich das nächste mal ein zu klinken.


Gruß Andreas

villeicht ist es ja morgen früh trocken.


----------



## Freddy41 (29. August 2010)

Hi Ingo
Auch ich bin froh das wir die Tour bei den doch schön trockenen Bedingungen zu Ende fahren konnten.
Danke für die tolle Tour auch an alle Mitfahrer.
Bei mir waren es dann 41,78km bei 470hm.
@Andreas
Ich hoffe ich kann dann für Mittwoch eine Tour planen,das kann ich aber erst morgen feststellen.
Dann bist du hoffentlich wieder dabei,ich hoffe die Blessuren vom letzten Sturz alle sind alle wieder verheilt.
Ich habe mir nämlich heute wieder einige dazugeholt,
Also das klappt auch ganz alleine.
Und Ingo wollte das dann auch einmal probieren,was dann auch prima geklappt hat.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (30. August 2010)

Ach nee,

davon schreibt Ingo aber nichts. 
Bin ja froh das ich nicht alleine die Gesetze der Schwerkraft in Frage stelle. 

Mittwoch werde ich aber nicht mitfahren können, da ich Nachtschicht habe und Fußballtraining bis 19 Uhr. Dürfte etwas eng werden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (31. August 2010)

So Leute
Kann für morgen leider keine Tour planen,da ich nicht weiss wie lange ich Arbeiten muss,und das bei dem Wetter.
Falls einer von euch fährt und ich es doch pünktlich schaffe,fahre ich dann gerne mit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (31. August 2010)

Hey Leute,
war eben 2.5 Std. unterwegs bei besten Wetter
@ Friedhelm wenn Du möchtes dann fahren wir am Donnerstag!
Wollte sowieso am Donnerstag fahren.
Habe heute Berti getroffen, er ist am Sonntag schon mit uns gefahen.
Wir haben eine nette Runde gedreht.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## romka (31. August 2010)

also wenn meine kette am donnerstag ankommen sollte, steige ich gerne mit in die runde


----------



## Freddy41 (1. September 2010)

Hi Ingo
Wie du ja weisst kann ich leider Montags und Donnerstags
nicht fahren.
Aber ich wünsche allen die morgen bei dem tollen Wetter fahren viel Spass.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (3. September 2010)

Hey Leute,

hier noch der Tourbericht von gestern.
Andreas und ich starteten bei leichtem Regen Richtung Parkplatz Königsdorf wo wir dann Dietmar abgeholt haben. Der Regen hörte dann fröhlicher Weise auch auf. Nachdem wir dann fast alle Trails in Königsdorf durch hatten sind wir dann noch zweimal zum Gipfel hoch.
Ich hatte zum Schluß 45Km und 465 Hm.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour
Also die Tage werden schnell kürzer ladet eure Lampen auf und wer keine hat sollte sich so langsam eine besorgen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romka (3. September 2010)

soso 

also ich war gestern um 18 Uhr an der Brücke mit einem Kollegen und habe dort den ?Andi oder Daniel? getroffen? Hab jetzt leider den Namen nicht mehr im Kopf, auf jeden Fall ein Teamkollege von Furious Freddy, der sich nach seinem Malheur im Bikepark wieder einfährt 

Ich hatte mich leider nicht eingetragen, weil ich nicht wusste ob ich das rechtzeitig schaffe mir die Kette anzubringen etc.

War auf jeden Fall eine super Tour, ich glaub aufm Tacho stand nachher bei mir etwa 75km (kam mit dem Rad aus Grevenbroich). Das Wetter war super, leichte Tröpfchen die für eine Abkühlung sorgten waren auch dabei. Wird es demnächst jeden Dienstag regelmäßig eine Feierabendrunde geben?

gruß
Roman


----------



## divemike (3. September 2010)

hi romka,

bikepark ??? wo findet man den ?

gruß
mike


----------



## romka (3. September 2010)

ich glaub der war in......... lass mich raten

ich glaub in winterberg. aber es gibt da in der richtung wohl mehrer bikeparks. musste mal googlen.


----------



## pd1 (3. September 2010)

romka schrieb:


> soso
> 
> also ich war gestern um 18 Uhr an der Brücke mit einem Kollegen und habe dort den ?Andi oder Daniel? getroffen? Hab jetzt leider den Namen nicht mehr im Kopf, auf jeden Fall ein Teamkollege von Furious Freddy, der sich nach seinem Malheur im Bikepark wieder einfährt
> 
> ...



Hallo ,
war gestern ganz gut wir hatten nur LEIDER keinen Guide !
Ich Kenne leider auch nicht mehr alles.....

Gruß Patrick


----------



## romka (3. September 2010)

ach quatsch, ich finde du hast nen super guide abgegeben.

besser wär natürlich ne schöne latina, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben 

gruß
roman


----------



## Freddy41 (3. September 2010)

Tja Ingo 
Da schreibst du mal eine Tour aus und vergisst die halbe Mannschaft am Treffpunkt abzuholen.
Werden dann wohl demnächst immer Dienstags fahren,aber 18.00 Uhr schaffe ich nie,bei mir geht es erst ab !8.30 Uhr.Liegt an meinm Job.
Werde am Sonntag dann wohl doch den Gallahan fahren.Aber es wird die große Runde sein,da es sich bei der langen Anreise sonst nicht lohnt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (3. September 2010)

Hey Friedhelm,

was heißt hier die Mannschaft nicht abgeholt!
Wenn sich keiner einträgt dann kann ich auch nichts dafür
Dietmar hatte angerufen und wir haben Ihn dann am Parkplatz in Königsdorf abgeholt.
Also, was lernen wir daraus, wer mitfahren möchte sollte sich ganz einfach anmelden dann wird er auch abgeholt 

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## sniper_xl (4. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen, hat einer lust heute noch ne kleine tour zu machen?

Grüße

Sniper_xl


----------



## Freddy41 (4. September 2010)

Hi Sniper_xl
Sind morgen alle beim Gallahan MTB.
Deshalb ist heute keiner hier gefahren.
@Dietmar
Ist das nichts für dich??????.
Man kann sich auch noch vor Ort anmelden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romka (5. September 2010)

jemand oben heute?
so ab 17 uhr? eventuell auch früher.

grüßle
roman


----------



## romka (6. September 2010)

soooooo,

wer traut sich für morgen eine tour reinzustellen?  

ich bin dabei (evtl mit nem kollega). werd mich dann anmelden wenn was drinsteht. Getreu dem Motto: Ohne Guide, kein Ride! 

grüße
roman


----------



## Freddy41 (7. September 2010)

So
Ich habe dann mal eine Tour für Samstag eingetragen.
Hoffe das Wetter wird so wie es Vorhergesagt ist.
Leicht bewölkt bei 22 Grad.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (7. September 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So
> Ich habe dann mal eine Tour für Samstag eingetragen.
> Hoffe das Wetter wird so wie es Vorhergesagt ist.
> Leicht bewölkt bei 22 Grad.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Leider ohne mich ....

Gruß Patrick


----------



## romka (7. September 2010)

hört sich gut an, ich werd mal meine termine checken und mich dann eintragen 

gruß
roman


----------



## Freddy41 (8. September 2010)

pd1 schrieb:


> Leider ohne mich ....
> 
> Gruß Patrick



Du musst ja leider wieder Arbeiten.
Aber da ich Sonntag eine Familientour machen darf,geht es leider nur Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (8. September 2010)

romka schrieb:


> hört sich gut an, ich werd mal meine termine checken und mich dann eintragen
> 
> gruß
> roman



Hoffe deine Termine lassen dir die Zeit für eine Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. September 2010)

War heute mal hier bei uns Unterwegs und musste
leider feststellen das fast alle Wege mit Sand überzogen wurden.
Was das wieder für einen Sinn macht weiss sehr wahrscheinlich kein Mensch,ist bestimmt alles nur Schikane für uns Mountainbiker.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## romka (10. September 2010)

scheint, als ob die leute ernst machen...
bis morgen

gruß
roman


----------



## Naish90 (11. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

super Tour heute bei bestem Wetter und super Guide .
Ich hatte dann 56Km und satte 670Hm auf der Uhr.
@ Friedhelm, stell dir vor ich war noch nicht müde und habe noch einige  Höhenmeter mit dem tollen Leihbike Cube 125 AMS gemacht. 
Also bis nächstes Wochenende!


Gruß, Ingo


----------



## brigdompteur (11. September 2010)

Hi,
Tour war heute sehr schön und anstrengend bei mir waren es etwas über 40km, Höhenmeter für mich genug.
@Ingo,was muss der Friedhelm noch alles anstellen um Dich klein zukriegen.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (12. September 2010)

So
Bei mir waren es dann 51,89km bei 609hm.
Um Ingo klein zu kriegen fahren wir demnächst
60km und 1600hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (12. September 2010)

Friedhelm,
stelle mich gerade darauf ein.

Gruß, Ingo




Freddy41 schrieb:


> So
> Bei mir waren es dann 51,89km bei 609hm.
> Um Ingo klein zu kriegen fahren wir demnächst
> 60km und 1600hm.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (13. September 2010)

Hi alle,

habe heute spontan mit Andreas eine kleine Runde (schon wieder bei bestem Wetter) über die Glessener gemacht.
@ Friedhhelm, wenn Du eine Tour fürs Wochenende einstellst dann bitte für Sonntag, wenn es geht! 60 Km und 1600Hm. Währe gerne dabei .

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## romka (13. September 2010)

hallo radspochtfreunde!

1. super tour am samstag, da habt ihr einem jungspund die letzen reserven geraubt. danke dafür 

2. sonntag wäre ich bestimmt auch wieder mit von der partie.

ich hatte am samstag 90km aufm tacho  (davon ca. 40km straße)

gruß
roman


----------



## Freddy41 (14. September 2010)

Heute klappt es leider nicht.
Aber ich habe eine Tour für Sonntag und den kommenden Dienstag eingetragen.
@ Ingo
Die 60km bei 1600hm werden wir dann mal bei Uli in Langenfeld fahren müssen.Hier bei uns kriegen wir die nicht hin.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (14. September 2010)

Wenn Ihr Lust habt, könnte ich Euch auch mal eine (langsame!) Tour im Ahrtal anbieten. Da bekommt man die Hm schnell zusammen.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Freddy41 (14. September 2010)

Hi Melanie
Wäre nicht schlecht.
Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit dem 26 .09.10 aus.
Ist ein Sonntag und ich hätte Zeit.
Hoffe die anderen können da auch.
Trag einfach mal die Tour ein,ich schreibe mich dann bestimmt ein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## surftigresa (14. September 2010)

Samstag geht bei Dir grundsätzlich nicht? Sonntags fahre ich meist mit den Tomburgern. Ist von daher in der Regel eher schlecht.

Wobei ich das letzte September WE auf jeden Fall auch nur unter Vorbehalt kann. Wenn Wetter und Chef mitspielen, wollte ich gerne noch mal für ein langes WE in die Alpen bevor da der Schnee Einzug hält.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## jenzz (15. September 2010)

Bin heute seit langer Zeit mal wieder ein kleines Ründchen auf der Glessener Kippe gefahren und mußte feststellen, daß der Trail, der neben der Treppe vom Gipfelkreuz runtergeht, total unbrauchbar gemacht wurde , offenbar erst vor kurzem. Fängt damit an das oben ein neues Geländer angebracht wurde, welches den Einstieg versperrt, und danach liegt bis unten alle paar Meter ein mit in den Boden gehauenen Vierkanthölzern gesicherter Baumstamm quer zum Weg, also richtig massiv. Aber warum das Ganze? Weiß da jemand was drüber? Auf jeden Fall sehr ärgerlich...


----------



## RunningPumi (16. September 2010)

Ist vermutlich Teil der Instandsetzungsarbeiten der Treppe. Da gab es in den letzten Monaten heftige Diskussionen - erst sollte die Treppe ganz weg und durch einen Serpentinenweg ersetzt werden, aber jetzt wird sie wohl doch repariert mit Geldern von Sponsoren und Bürgern.


----------



## Freddy41 (16. September 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Samstag geht bei Dir grundsätzlich nicht? Sonntags fahre ich meist mit den Tomburgern. Ist von daher in der Regel eher schlecht.
> 
> Wobei ich das letzte September WE auf jeden Fall auch nur unter Vorbehalt kann. Wenn Wetter und Chef mitspielen, wollte ich gerne noch mal für ein langes WE in die Alpen bevor da der Schnee Einzug hält.
> 
> ...



Dann probieren wir es im Oktober.
Vielleicht kann ich mich dann mal Samstags
freimachen.
Muss es dann nur noch mit dem Rest der Truppe klarmachen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (16. September 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> Bin heute seit langer Zeit mal wieder ein kleines Ründchen auf der Glessener Kippe gefahren und mußte feststellen, daß der Trail, der neben der Treppe vom Gipfelkreuz runtergeht, total unbrauchbar gemacht wurde , offenbar erst vor kurzem. Fängt damit an das oben ein neues Geländer angebracht wurde, welches den Einstieg versperrt, und danach liegt bis unten alle paar Meter ein mit in den Boden gehauenen Vierkanthölzern gesicherter Baumstamm quer zum Weg, also richtig massiv. Aber warum das Ganze? Weiß da jemand was drüber? Auf jeden Fall sehr ärgerlich...



Hallo Jens
Die versauen hier auf der Glessener-Höhe mittlerweile alle Wege,auch die Waldautobahnen werden mit Sand so aufgefüllt das man da schon nicht mehr fahren kann.Die mögen hier wohl keine Biker mehr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (16. September 2010)

Hey Leute,

schöne Grüße aus Witten!
Bin gestern mit Zotty unterwegs gewesen, 42Km und 800Hm bis tief in die Dunkelheit . (Erste Fahrt mit Lampe).
Heute steht noch mal so ne schöne Tour an )).
@ Friedhelm, also freu mich schon auf Sonntag, bin bestimmt dabei.
Werde mich aber erst Samstag eintragen, wenn es sicher ist.
PS. Super tolle Trails hier!!


----------



## AAFA (17. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube unser Ingo ist im Moment nicht zu bremsen .
Wird Zeit das er mal wieder Urlaub macht .
Wegen Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht ob ich kann, Fussball der Jungs, werde dies kurzfristig entscheiden. Falls ich nicht dabei bin viel Spaß. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (17. September 2010)

So, habe mich für Sonntag schon mal eingetragen.
War gestern moch mal in Witten unterwegs, leider nur 600Hm und 35Km.
Der Regen hat uns ausgebremst :-(.
Dann bis Sonntag.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (17. September 2010)

Hey Jens,

schön mal was von Dir zu hören.
Ich würde gerne noch mal nach Kölle zum biken kommen.
Also wenn Du mal wieder eine Tour machts, bitte Bescheid geben.
Wenn ich kann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!

Gruß, Ingo



jenzz schrieb:


> Bin heute seit langer Zeit mal wieder ein kleines Ründchen auf der Glessener Kippe gefahren und mußte feststellen, daß der Trail, der neben der Treppe vom Gipfelkreuz runtergeht, total unbrauchbar gemacht wurde , offenbar erst vor kurzem. Fängt damit an das oben ein neues Geländer angebracht wurde, welches den Einstieg versperrt, und danach liegt bis unten alle paar Meter ein mit in den Boden gehauenen Vierkanthölzern gesicherter Baumstamm quer zum Weg, also richtig massiv. Aber warum das Ganze? Weiß da jemand was drüber? Auf jeden Fall sehr ärgerlich...


----------



## sniper_xl (18. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen 

hab hier was wo ich mitfahre und dachte mir ich poste es mal da es ggf. auch was für euch sein könnte, und ist noch für nen guten Zweck.

http://www.radsporttag-derichsweiler.de/ausschreibung.html

ist ne geführte 45km MTB-Tour dabei.
Die Bilder aus den vergangenen Jahren haben die ebenfalls online gestellt.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja morgen dort.

Grüße

Sniper_xl


----------



## Freddy41 (18. September 2010)

sniper_xl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> hab hier was wo ich mitfahre und dachte mir ich poste es mal da es ggf. auch was für euch sein könnte, und ist noch für nen guten Zweck.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sniper_xl
Das kommt leider etwas zu Spät.
Sind morgen alle hier bei uns auf der Glessener-Höhe unterwegs.
Wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (19. September 2010)

So Leute
Hier der Bericht von heute.Hat etwas länger gedauert,da ich mit meiner Holden noch zu Fuß nach Horrem zum Cityfest gegangen bin.Das waren dann hin und zurück nochmal 16km Fußweg.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.67916.html.


----------



## odelay (19. September 2010)

hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht
Anfahrt von Köln führt laut Navi zu 135m mehr an Höhe (klingt etwas viel, aber die Maximalhöhe von 205m wird richtig angezeigt, wieviel hm bringt die Aachener Straße hoch?) und zu 7km mehr Gesamtstrecke trotz vorzeitigem Abbiegens
Gruß Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlesi68 (19. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war heute morgen auch mal wieder auf der Höhe und hab mir auch mal zwei der sandigen Wege angetan.
Meint Ihr das wird so bleiben ? Kann ich mir nicht ganz vorstellen.
Ein Wanderer sprach mich auch an und meinte das das ja für die Radfahrer ne absolute Zumutung sei und selbst für Ihn zufuss ein Graus.
Naja, warten wir es mal ab, noch stehen ja auch Warn-Schilder an den Wegen.

Jetzt weiss ich aber, dank dem GPS-Log von Freddy, wo noch paar Ecken zum abfahren sind.
Dann werd ich mich auch mal über die Brücke auf die andere Seite der Bahntrasse begeben.
Die Ecke kenn ich noch garnicht.


----------



## sniper_xl (20. September 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hallo Sniper_xl
> Das kommt leider etwas zu Spät.
> Sind morgen alle hier bei uns auf der Glessener-Höhe unterwegs.
> Wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 

ja hatte es leider auch erst sehr kurzfristig gesehen sonst hätte ich die info schon zeitiger gegeben.

aber wenn es interessiert hier sind schon die bilder der diesjährigen Tour drin. Es waren 50 km bei ca. 850 -900 Hm laut Guide. 
Mit vielen tollen Singeltrails und richtig schönen Panorama Abschnitten.
Es war alles dabei Bäume Wiesen Gräben Brücken Pützen Wurzeln .... leider auch eine gerissene Kette ein Plattfuß und zwei Schlüsselbeine. Aber insgesamt ne richtig tolle Tour!!! Ich war danach echt platt!

http://www.radsporttag-derichsweiler.de/Bildarchiv/Radsporttag10.php

GPS-Daten kann ich gerne bei Bedarf organisieren
(ich selbst bin ohne gps    )

sniper_xl


----------



## Freddy41 (22. September 2010)

Hi Leute
Gestrige Abendtour mit Patrick,Eduard und Thomas hat bei dem Wetter natürlich wieder extrem viel Spass bereitet.
Hoffentlich werden wir noch mehr von diesen schönen Abenden haben.
Was ich aber gelernt habe ist das ich ab heute nie mehr ohne Helmlampe fahre,das es die Sicht doch extrem verschlechtert.
Alles in allem waren es dann 34,79km bei 256hm.
Hoffe das es für Thomas nach der langen Pause nicht zu schlimm war.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (22. September 2010)

sniper_xl schrieb:


> ja hatte es leider auch erst sehr kurzfristig gesehen sonst hätte ich die info schon zeitiger gegeben.
> 
> aber wenn es interessiert hier sind schon die bilder der diesjährigen Tour drin. Es waren 50 km bei ca. 850 -900 Hm laut Guide.
> Mit vielen tollen Singeltrails und richtig schönen Panorama Abschnitten.
> ...



Freut mich das es dir Spass gemacht hat,aber wie kann man bei einer solchen Veranstaltung diese Verletzungen bekommen???.Hoffe du hast mal Zeit eine Tour hier mit uns auf der Glessener-Höhe zu fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (22. September 2010)

schlesi68 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war heute morgen auch mal wieder auf der Höhe und hab mir auch mal zwei der sandigen Wege angetan.
> Meint Ihr das wird so bleiben ? Kann ich mir nicht ganz vorstellen.
> Ein Wanderer sprach mich auch an und meinte das das ja für die Radfahrer ne absolute Zumutung sei und selbst für Ihn zufuss ein Graus.
> ...



Wenn du hier mehr von diesen Ecken kennenlernen möchtest,fahr einfach mal eine Tour mit uns mit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (26. September 2010)

Hallo ,
das war eine schöne Tour heute .......
Waren bei mir mit an und abreise 60km mit einem 20er Schnitt !
Freue mich auf Dienstag !!
MFG Patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (26. September 2010)

So hier der Bericht von heute.
Mitfahrer,sehr viele,glaube es waren nachher so ungefähr 10 Biker..
Gefahren sind wir dann erst kreuz und quer durch die Quarzwerke,bei der natürlich keine Steigung und kein Trail ausgelassen wurde.Dann ging es noch hoch zum Gipfelkreuz und von da an trennten sich die Wege aller Fahrer.
Alles in allem waren es dann bei mir mit An-und Abfahrt 47,23km bei 565hm und einem Schnitt von 17km (der wurde zum Schluss noch so richtig hochgepuscht).
Bedanke mich bei allen Bikern und hoffe es hat allen Spass gemacht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## romka (26. September 2010)

guten tag,

super tour heute (eigentlich wie immer)
hatte zuhause angekommen dann nen km-stand von 90km und nen schnitt von 21 (dank straße) 

viele grüße und bis zum nächsten mal
roman


----------



## Naish90 (26. September 2010)

Hi alle,

als ich dann noch mit meiner lieben von Niederaußem nach Glesch und zurück war hatte ich dann auch 75Km und 650Hm.
Super tolle Tour mit netten Leuten bei bestem Wetter .
Kann man nur wiederholen!
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
Wenn für Dienstag keiner eine Tour einstellt dann stelle ich Montagabend eine ein! (Wenn ich am Dienstag kann) 
Also mal am Dienstag reinschauen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (27. September 2010)

Hallo,

wenn man(n) das so liest, hatte ich wohl gestern Pesch. Bei mir waren es gefühlte 1,5 km zur Arbeit und keine hm . Hoffentlich habe ich beim nächsten mal Zeit. 

Gruß
Andreas

@ Ingo, wie war das neue Bike den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (27. September 2010)

Ja Andreas,

das war eine tolle Tour mit mit einem super Fahrrad.
Hoffe das Du nächstes Wochenende wieder mit an Board bist.

Gruß, Ingo


wenn man(n) das so liest, hatte ich wohl gestren Pesch. Bei mir waren es gefühlte 1,5 km zur Arbeit und keine hm . Hoffentlich habe ich beim nächsten mal Zeit. 

Gruß
Andreas

@ Ingo, wie war das neue Bike den?[/quote]


----------



## Naish90 (28. September 2010)

Hey Leute, 

ich möchte heute Abend so um 19:00 2 Std. fahren!(Nur wenn es nicht regnet) Wenn einer Lust hat mit zu fahren 01789379661.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (28. September 2010)

Hi Ingo
Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen,ein hoch auf die Arbeit.
Klappte also dieses mal nicht mit der Dienstagsrunde,aber bei dem Wetter kann ich das noch verkraften.
Hoffe das es am Sonntag besser ist und die Tour gefahren werden kann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (28. September 2010)

So Leute 
Habe dann mal eine Tour für Sonntag ins LMB eingetragen,
in der Hoffnung das es trocken bleibt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (28. September 2010)

Hi Fiedhelm,
bin aber auch nicht auf der Piste gewesen
Der Regen ist ja schon unerträglich

Gruß, Ingo



Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Ingo
> Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen,ein hoch auf die Arbeit.
> Klappte also dieses mal nicht mit der Dienstagsrunde,aber bei dem Wetter kann ich das noch verkraften.
> Hoffe das es am Sonntag besser ist und die Tour gefahren werden kann.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (30. September 2010)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi Fiedhelm,
> bin aber auch nicht auf der Piste gewesen
> Der Regen ist ja schon unerträglich
> 
> Gruß, Ingo



Hatte dann ja Glück mit meiner Schicht, ; bin dafür dann am gestrigen Mittwoch eine herrliche Runde über die Glessener gefahren.
Teilweise ein etwas matschiger Boden aber ansonsten . Auch die Abfahrt am Funkturm war gut zu fahren. Hoffe nun auf Sonntag, .

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (30. September 2010)

Hi,

war gestern auch bei schönen Wetter 2,5 Std unterwegs .
War aber nicht so schlimm mit dem Matsch!(War ja schon Nachmittag)
Wenn es heute trocken ist hänge ich noch eine Runde spontan drann.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## brigdompteur (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
kann leider am Sonntag nicht,wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spass das Wetter soll ja sehr schön werden.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi Dietmar
Ich weiss das du am Sonntag nicht kannst.
Wünsche dir beim Köln Marathon viel Spass und gutes gelingen.Das schöne Wetter können wir dann alle gebrauchen.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romka (2. Oktober 2010)

tag männers,

bin leider morgen auch nicht mit dabei, umso mehr freu ich mich aufs nächste mal 

gruß
roman


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi Roman
Schade das du morgen nicht fahren kannst,denn das Wetter soll klasse werden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Oktober 2010)

Tja Leute
Da scheinen wir ja heute Glück zu haben,denn das Wetter soll zumindest trocken bleiben und Kalt ist es auch nicht.Also dann bis gleich
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,

tolle Tour mal wieder. 
War super das wir heute wieder so eine große Truppe waren.
Stelle für Dienstag dann eine Tour ein.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Oktober 2010)

Tour heute hat mir mal wieder richtig gut getan.
Das lag vor allem an den tollen Mitfahrern gelegen.
Diese waren dann auch Naish90,pd1,AAFA,dicker70,
superalu,jobo und 60csx.
Insgesamt waren es dann bei mir bei bestem Wetter und super Match mit An- und Abreise 46,79km,460hm und einem Schnitt von 16,5.Leider gab es auch zwei Schiebe Passagen,da muß ich wohl wieder in die Muckibude.
Hoffe es hat dem Rest der Truppe auch so viel Spass gemacht wie mir.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Oktober 2010)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> tolle Tour mal wieder.
> War super das wir heute wieder so eine große Truppe waren.
> ...



Juchuh ich bin schon gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dicker70 (4. Oktober 2010)

Tach,

war gestern ein geile Tour(trotz super Reifen),

freu mich schon auf die nächste.

Grüße  dicker


----------



## AAFA (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

war eine tolle Tour heute, ganz anders wie am Sonntag, besonders für mich 
Danke an den Guide Ingo

AAFA


----------



## Naish90 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

tolle Abendtour heute, bei bestem Wetter und sommerlichen Temperaturen .
Danke an alle Mitfahrer: Andreas, Friedhelm, Walter und Eduward.
Doch wir haben auch zwei Mitfahrer vermißt! Patrick u. Dietmar.
Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Oktober 2010)

Jo Leute
Ich habe die Abendliche Tour bei bestem Wetter auch genossen.
Wünsche Ingo dann einen tollen Urlaub mit viel Wind.
Sonntag kann ich dann ja leider nicht fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## romka (9. Oktober 2010)

hello zusammen,

wie schauts morgen mit ner tour aus?

grüßle
roman


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi Roman
Kann morgen leider nicht und Ingo ist in Urlaub.
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein anderer der mal eine Tour hier einträgt.
@ Eduard
Hier die versprochen GPS Datei der Dienstagstour.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.69131.html.
@ Rolf
Hi Rolf
Diese Tour ist bestimmt auch was für dich und Uli.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
@ romka
also wenn Du Lust hast,ich werde Morgenfrüh um 10:30 am Parkplatz der alten Aachener strasse vorbeifahren,von dort aus können wir ja eine kleine Tour fahren.
@Freddy
schade das Du morgen nicht kannst ,Wetter wird sicher top.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## superalu (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, bin dann morgen auch um 10:30 am Parkplatz Alte Aachener Str..
Schade das Friedhelm nicht dabei ist. Walter


----------



## odelay (9. Oktober 2010)

10:30 
bin dabei


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute
Einer von euch muss nur die Tour eintragen.dann habt ihr auch bestimmt noch mehr Mitfahrer bei dem klasse Wetter.
Ich bin echt traurig das ich bei dem Wetter keine Zeit habe mit euch mitzufahren,.ich wäre so gerne dabei.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi
Wart ihr am Sonntag fahren oder nicht????
Das Wetter konnte ja nicht besser sein.
Habe dann mal eine Tour für morgen eingetragen,soll
wieder klasse werden.Aber ich denke das es gegen Abend doch recht kalt werden wird.Also warm Anziehen.
Wenn sich keiner einträgt fahre ich die Tour wohl nicht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi
Schöne Tour gestern mit 5 Mitfahreren (Walter,Roman,odelay,einen Namen habe ich leider vergessen und meine Wenigkeit).
Quarzwerke-Fischbachhöhe-Absbusch-Glessener Höhe.
Bei mir waren es cirka 54km inklusive einer Einlage in Erdkunde bei bestem Wetter.
@Freddy 
leider kann ich Morgen schon wieder nicht.
Gruss Dietmar


----------



## AAFA (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich am Sonntag nicht konnte, Arbeit, bin ich gestern eine kleine Runde gefahren. Wetter herrlich und der rest ohne Worte.

Aufgrund des Länderspiels werde ich heute etwas führer fahren, nämlich jetzt. Wünsche euch viel Spaß nachher.  

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Oktober 2010)

@ Andreas
Hoffe du hattest viel Spass bei deiner Tour am Dienstag.
Ich hatte es auf jedenfall,denn die Abendliche Tour mit Walter war bei bestem Wetter wieder richtig klasse,schade nur das Patrick nicht dabei sein konnte.
Also es waren dann auch 39,94km bei 312hm und einem Schnitt von 18,8kmh bei mir mit An-und Abreise.
Das nächste mal ziehe ich mir aber die Winterschuhe an,denn meine Füsse waren schon halb Abgestorben bei den Temperaturen.Habe fast ein halbe Stunde zum Auftauen gebraucht:
@ Patrick
Die Bremse funktioniert Weltklasse. Danke nochmal für deine perfekte Hilfe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (14. Oktober 2010)

Danke der Nachfrage, bei mir waren es auch ähnliche Kilometer  sowie Höhenmeter. War noch mutig und bin in kurz gefahren, sehr Grenzwertig
Heute wieder eine kleine Runde, um das gute Wetter aus zu nutzen. Habe soweit alle Trails auf der Glessener gefahren, auch den neuen von Joachim, einfach herrlich.
Vielleicht klappt es ja am Sonntag mit einer gemeinsamen Tour 

Gruß
Andreas

PS: das Spiel der DFB- Elf war doch nicht so gut, wäre besser mit euch gefahren.


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Oktober 2010)

PS: das Spiel der DFB- Elf war doch nicht so gut, wäre besser mit euch gefahren.

Tja Andreas man kann halt nicht alles haben
Mit Sonntag klappt bei uns wohl nicht,da Patrick seinen Nachwuchs feucht fröhlig feiert und ich bin mit dabei
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (16. Oktober 2010)

hi.
wollte mal fragen, ob morgen einer fährt?

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi Andreas
Ich kann morgen leider nicht.
Aber ab nächste Woche geht es dann wieder jeden Sonntag.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi zusammen
War einer am Sonntag fahren???.
Ich kann leider Dienstag im Moment nicht fahren,da ich an meiner Helmlampe das Leuchtmittel zerstört habe.
Habe mir aber schon eine neue bestellt und hoffe das ich die bis nächste Woche habe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja, war gestern kurzfristig eine kleine Runde unterwegs, war es auch, ansonsten nicht schlecht.
Hi war eben auch mit Ingo eine Runde biken, diesmal hat er keine Probleme nach dem Urlaub mit der Kondition, im Gegenteil. Er kommt mit dem neuen Rad Anstiege hoch, wo er früher verzweifelte. Ich befürchte das er eine Steighilfe mitgeliefert bekommen hat oder er ist zur Bergziege geworden.

Andreas


----------



## jobo1 (18. Oktober 2010)

AAFA schrieb:


> Ja, war gestern kurzfristig eine kleine Runde unterwegs, war es auch, ansonsten nicht schlecht.
> Hi war eben auch mit Ingo eine Runde biken, diesmal hat er keine Probleme nach dem Urlaub mit der Kondition, im Gegenteil. Er kommt mit dem neuen Rad Anstiege hoch, wo er früher verzweifelte. Ich befürchte er eine Steighilfe mitgeliefert bekommen oder er ist zur Bergziege geworden.
> 
> Andreas


 
Schade,daß wir uns nicht begegnet sind. Ich war auch kurzentschlossen in der Ville unterwegs, bei schönstem Wetter!
Bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit meldeten sich allerdings die zu kalten Füße. Leider soll es ab morgen wieder regnerisch sein. 
Ingo, verzweifelt ? Kenne ich von Ihm gar nicht.
Habe diese Woche noch Urlaub, wer kurzentschlossen fahren möchte,
einfach mal melden, vielleicht kommen wir zu einer Tour zusammen.
Grüsse Achim


----------



## Naish90 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi alle,

bin wie Ihr schon gehört habt wieder im  Lande .
Habe die Woche auch noch Frei.
Werde Morgen mit meinem Junior eine Tour machen, wird eine ruhige Tour werden, ca. 2 Std.
Aber wenn einer Lust hat kann er gerne mit fahren.
Werde Morgen so um 11:00 noch mal hier rein schauen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## jobo1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> bin wie Ihr schon gehört habt wieder im Lande .
> Habe die Woche auch noch Frei.
> ...


 
Neeee Ingo, bei dem Wetter wird das wohl heute nichts .
 Gruß Achim


----------



## Naish90 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ja,

bei dem Wetter bleibe ich auch lieber vorm Ofen sitzen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (19. Oktober 2010)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> bei dem Wetter bleibe ich auch lieber vorm Ofen sitzen.
> 
> Gruß, Ingo


 
Hi alle,

also ich war heute mit Sohnemann 2 Std. unterwegs.
Hatten aber leider den dicken Nachmittagsschauer abbekommen.
Ansonsten war die Piste ziehmlich nass und matschig.
Wenn es Donnerstag troken ist werde ich wieder auf die Piste gehen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dicker70 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi Ingo,

wann wolltest du Donnerstag fahren?

Gruß  Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi
Meinen Abendtouren steht jetzt nichts mehr im Wege,es sei denn das Wetter ist so wie heute.
Also meine Helmlampe ist auf jedenfall heute gekommen und wird mir wieder Licht ins dunkle bringen.
@ Ingo
Wie sieht es denn so auf Glessener-Höhe aus nach all den Wasserfällen.
Kann man am Sonntag fahren oder muss man einen Schlammschieber mitnehmen.
Also wenn das Wetter am Sonntag trocken bleibt trage ich einen Tour so ab 11.00 Uhr ein.
@ Andreas
Hoffe du fährst auch mit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Oktober 2010)

So
Tour für Sonntag ist eingetragen.
Bei Regen werde ich sie aber wohl kurz vorher wieder streichen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jobo1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi alle,
werde am frühen Nachmittag eine Runde drehen, wer fährt auch ?!
Bei dem Wetter kann man nicht meckern ?!

Achim


----------



## hummock (22. Oktober 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Also meine Helmlampe ist auf jedenfall heute gekommen und wird mir wieder Licht ins dunkle bringen.



Hallo Friedhelm,

wozu brauchst Du eigentlich eine Lampe(oder waren es drei???????)
Du kannst doch eh alles mit verbunden Augen fahren,
oder kennst Du immer noch nicht jedes Steinchen und Stöckchen auf der "Glessener Höhe"

Gruß aus den schönen Wupperbergen
letzte Tour: 30km-800hm und die auch wieder runter

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Oktober 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm,
> 
> wozu brauchst Du eigentlich eine Lampe(oder waren es drei???????)
> Du kannst doch eh alles mit verbunden Augen fahren,
> ...


----------



## AAFA (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

leider kann ich morgen mal wieder nicht, unser jüngster hat ein Spiel und anschleißend gehts zu den Pillendreher nach Leverkusen: Mainz schauen. 
War dafür heute mal Probeweise unterwegs, bei herrlichem Wetter.
Dachte es wäre roush hour auf der Kippe, nur Biker unterwegs. In den Abfahrten staute es sich teilweise. 
Habe alle Trails auf der Glessener mit genommen, besser ging es nicht.
Also viel Spaß morgen.

Gruß
Andreas

PS: Soweit ich weiß hat Ingo heute wieder eine Trainingseinheit eingeschoben, mit seinem Sohn.


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute
War mal wieder eine klasse Tour mit besten Mitfahrern bei super sonnigen Herbstwetter.
Bei mir sind dann auch 51,37km bei 514hm zusammen gekommen.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (24. Oktober 2010)

Jaaaa,

wurde aber auch mal wieder Zeit das man mal wieder eine Runde zusammen dreht!!

Stelle für Dienstag eine Tour ein.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi Ingo
Bin eingetragen,aber wo ist denn nun der Treffpunkt.
Am Hallerhof wie beim letzten mal???
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja Hallerhof.
Steht doch drinn!
Oder ist der Treff ein Problem, dann ändere ich Ihn!
@ Patrik: Habe den Vorbau bei Nic montiert und die Sattelstütze gedreht. Jetzt scheint alles zu passen. Die Kniee sind jetzt genau über den Pedalen. Kurze Testfahrt ohne Probleme


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Oktober 2010)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Ja Hallerhof.
> Steht doch drinn!
> Oder ist der Treff ein Problem, dann ändere ich Ihn!
> @ Patrik: Habe den Vorbau bei Nic montiert und die Sattelstütze gedreht. Jetzt scheint alles zu passen. Die Kniee sind jetzt genau über den Pedalen. Kurze Testfahrt ohne Probleme



Nee Nee
Treffpunkt ist kein Problem.
Steht aber nicht drin das es der Parkplatz am Hallerhof ist und auf der Google Seite ist halt der ganze Hof drauf.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (24. Oktober 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Nee Nee
> Treffpunkt ist kein Problem.
> Steht aber nicht drin das es der Parkplatz am Hallerhof ist und auf der Google Seite ist halt der ganze Hof drauf.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 

Doch!!
Eingetragen vonNaish90Ort50129 BergheimLandNordrhein-WestfalenTreffpunkt*Parkplatz Hallerhof Oberaußem*BeschreibungAbendtour über die Glessener!
Ca. 2 bis 2,5 Std.
Helm und funktionierendes Bike mit ausreichend Beleuchtung ist Voraussetzung.
Bei starken oder Dauerregen stelle ich die Tour eine Stunde vorher wieder aus. 
(Alles auf eigene Gefahr!)

Treffpunkt: http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=50.967321,6.698645&spn=0.000763,0.002631&t=h&z=19Dauer2 bis 2.5 Std.Kontakt01789379661Start26.10.2010 18:30TempomittelSchwierigkeitmittel


----------



## Naish90 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi alle,

war heute noch mal spontan auf der Kippe unterwegs.
Der Boden wird immer besser (trockener).

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (26. Oktober 2010)

Komme gerade von der Kippe,

die Bedingungen sind herrlich , nicht zu kalt , sowie super Lichtverhältnisse
Wünsche euch heute Abend viel Spaß

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi Biker,

super nette Tour mal wieder mit tollen Mitfahrern!
Am Start waren Walter, Friedhelm, Patrik und ich.
Bei mir waren es dann 44Km und 435Hm bei angenehmen 7°.
Dank Fiedhelm sind wir zeitweise im Sonnenschein gefahren
aber nur direkt neben Ihm.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
PS. Mit Montag geht bei mir
Gruß, Ingo


----------



## hummock (27. Oktober 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur das die hier kein Baugebiet planen



Was machst Du dann,Dein Bike verkaufen



> Wie sieht es denn bei dir rund um die Wupper aus???.



hoch,runter,kurz,lang,breit,schmal,glatt,steinig,Wurzeln,Felsen,Schlamm.....



> Wir sollten vielleicht nochmal eine Tour gemeinsam fahren.




Können wir gerne machen,Trinkflasche nicht vergessen
und nicht wieder die Flügel hängen lassen wie beim letzten Mal

aber hast Du überhaupt Zeit woanders zu fahren

Gruß
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi Ingo
Jo die Tour war doch mal wieder extrem gut,aber ich war leider nicht so gut drauf wie sonst.
Keine Angst das wird sich wieder ändern.
Das mit der Sonne hat auch mich beeindruckt.
Da fahren sich die Trail`s wie im Tageslicht.
Mit dem Montag sage ich noch Bescheid.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Oktober 2010)

hummock schrieb:


> Was machst Du dann,Dein Bike verkaufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Uli
Trinkflache vergesse ich bestimmt nicht mehr.
Flügel lasse ich auch nicht hängen,
aber das mit der Zeit ist bei mir echt sehr begrenzt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hummock (28. Oktober 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> aber das mit der Zeit ist bei mir echt sehr begrenzt.



Stimmt,
die "Glessener Höhe" wartet schon

So long

Uli


----------



## hummock (28. Oktober 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Wir sollten vielleicht nochmal eine Tour gemeinsam fahren.







Freddy41 schrieb:


> aber das mit der Zeit ist bei mir echt sehr begrenzt.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi Friedhelm,

fährst du morgen?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute
Tour für morgen ist eingetragen.
Falls es Regnen sollte nehme ich die Tour 1Std vorher wieder raus.Also kurz noch mal reinschauen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi Friedhelm,

fährst du morgen?

Gruß Andreas

Ja.
Wenn du Lust hast,ich fahre um 10.00Uhr hier bei mir los.
können dann ja wieder die Straße zum einrollen nehmen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (30. Oktober 2010)

Gerne,bis morgen.

Denk an die Zeitumstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dicker70 (31. Oktober 2010)

Morgen,

werde nicht mitfahren, scheiß regen.

gruß Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Oktober 2010)

Werde die Tour dann doch auf morgen verlegen,laut Wetter.com soll es trocken werden.
Heute hat das bei dem Regen keinen sinn
Hoffe ihr seid dabei .
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Oktober 2010)

So
Habe den Termin geändert,wer mitfahren möchte,muss sich jetzt nur wieder neu eintragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi Morgen,

können wir etwas früher fahren, so gegen 4:00 Uhr, dann kann ich mit..

Spass beseite, schade das es heute nicht klappt, wünsche euch viel Spass morgen.
Andreas


----------



## brigdompteur (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi Freddy
habe mich für Morgen mal angemeldet,hoffe es bleibt trocken.
Gruss Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi Patrick
Und warst du heute auf der Glessener-Höhe???
Wenn ja,wie sieht es denn da aus.
Ist mit viel Schlamm zu rechnen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## superalu (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, fahre morgen auch mit. Patrick war heute wirklich auf der GH mit MTB unterwegs. Wurde nämlich von mir (laufend) gesichtet. Hat sogar gegrüßt. Es soll ja MTBler geben, die Menschen ohne Radhelm nicht grüßen!
Schlamm hält sich in Grenzen. Alles fahrbar!
Bis morgen, Walter


----------



## AAFA (31. Oktober 2010)

Komme gerade von einer kleinen Tour mit Sohnemann zurück, es ist nicht so matschig wie angenommen. Einige Trails sind wir gefahren, welche ganz gut gingen. Wünsche euch für morgen viel Spaß.

Andreas


----------



## pd1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ,
bin heute dan doch noch so gegen 12 uhr über die Kippe so 2 stunden und rund 40 km !
Der Boden war zwar was schwer aber noch fahrbar das Laub macht einige trails doch sehr Lustig !

Und so schaute mei bike aus :



Gruß Patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Oktober 2010)

AAFA schrieb:


> Komme gerade von einer kleinen Tour mit Sohnemann zurück, es ist nicht so matschig wie angenommen. Einige Trails sind wir gefahren, welche ganz gut gingen. Wünsche euch für morgen viel Spaß.
> 
> Andreas



Danke werden wir bestimmt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (31. Oktober 2010)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> bin heute dan doch noch so gegen 12 uhr über die Kippe so 2 stunden und rund 40 km !
> Der Boden war zwar was schwer aber noch fahrbar das Laub macht einige trails doch sehr Lustig !
> 
> ...



Sieht doch gar nicht so schlimm aus.
Hoffe wir haben dann morgen auch so viel Glück mit dem Wetter wie du heute Mittag.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (1. November 2010)

So bin wieder da.
Schöne Tour war das heute bei mir mit An und Abreise 54 km bei 560 Hm und einem 19,10 schnitt.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (1. November 2010)

Hi 
War wieder eine schöne Tour mit tollen Mitfahrern(Walter,Patrick,Dietmar,Andreas,Achim) und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt
Bei mir waren es dann 48,07km bei 566hm und einem Schnitt von 16,00.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (1. November 2010)

Hi Leute,

bin heute mit Sohnemann u. Fraüchen 1,5 Std unterwegs gewewsen.
Danach habe ich dann noch mal 1,5 Std drangehängt.
Leider konnte ich mich euch heute nicht anschließen.
Wird ja nicht die letzte Tour gewesen sein.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 48Km und 460Hm.
@ Freiedhelm, was ist den mit der Dienstagstour?
Stelllst Du eine ein?

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (1. November 2010)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin heute mit Sohnemann u. Fraüchen 1,5 Std unterwegs gewewsen.
> Danach habe ich dann noch mal 1,5 Std drangehängt.
> ...



Hi Ingo
Deine Tour war wohl heute sehr anstrengend,oder warum hast du beim schreiben so gezittert.
Trag du bitte die Dienstagstour ein,da ich nie genau weiss wann ich nach Hause komme.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (1. November 2010)

Tour für morgen ist drin!
Ohne zu zittern .......

Gruß, Ingo




Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Ingo
> Deine Tour war wohl heute sehr anstrengend,oder warum hast du beim schreiben so gezittert.
> Trag du bitte die Dienstagstour ein,da ich nie genau weiss wann ich nach Hause komme.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (1. November 2010)

Hi Ingo
Super bin schon eingetragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (1. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

werde versuchen mich morgen anzuschließen, weiß aber nicht wie lange ich Arbeiten muss.

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (2. November 2010)

Hallo,

anbei der Tourbericht!
Am Start waren Anderas, Friedhelm und ich.
Es war eine ruhige gemütliche Tour bei trockenen 10°.
Bei mir waren es ca.38 Km mit 325Hm.
Freue mich schon auf Sonntag.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (3. November 2010)

Hi Ingo
Ja da hatten wir echt Glück mit dem Wetter,besser konnte es fast nicht sein.
War mal wieder eine super Tour mit dir und Andreas.
Hoffentlich geht das auch am Sonntag gut,denn die Vorhersage ist da nicht so berauschend.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Beppe (4. November 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich hab jetzt nur mal kurz die letzten paar Postings überflogen und wollte mal fragen, ob ihr auch unter der Woche Abends, sprich im dunkeln auf der Glessener unterwegs seid? 

Grüsse Beppe


----------



## hot-cilli (4. November 2010)

Hi Beppe,
eigentlich jeden Diensatg, wenn es nicht Eier hagelt Ich bin aber nur sehr selten mit dabei....

Grüße
hot-cilli


----------



## Beppe (4. November 2010)

hot-cilli schrieb:


> Hi Beppe,
> eigentlich jeden Diensatg, wenn es nicht Eier hagelt Ich bin aber nur sehr selten mit dabei....
> 
> Grüße
> hot-cilli



Hi,
wann und wo trifft man sich da? Warum fährst Du nur selten mit?
Grüsse


----------



## hot-cilli (4. November 2010)

... der Treffpunkt ist in aller Regel das Ende der alten Aachener Str. da ist ein großer Parkplatz... ja warum fahre ich da so selten mit? Zeitmangel zum einen und zu viel Matsch zum anderen, ne mal im Ernst das ist schon ein toller Haufen, nur solltest Du keine Angst haben und ordentlich in die Pedale treten können

Grüße
hot-cilli


----------



## Beppe (4. November 2010)

hot-cilli schrieb:


> ... der Treffpunkt ist in aller Regel das Ende der alten Aachener Str. da ist ein großer Parkplatz... ja warum fahre ich da so selten mit? Zeitmangel zum einen und zu viel Matsch zum anderen, ne mal im Ernst das ist schon ein toller Haufen, nur solltest Du keine Angst haben und ordentlich in die Pedale treten können
> 
> Grüße
> hot-cilli



Da wo man von der Aachener halbrechts Richtung Zierener oder so abbiegen kann? Der Parkplatz rechts nach ein paar 100m?
Matsch ist mir egal.  Hab mir aus dem Grunde noch ein billiges 2.Bike zugelegt. Angst? Naja, gestern Abend war ich allein auf der Glessener unterwegs und da wird einem schon ab und an etwas mulmig wenn man sich einbildet, Wildschweine oder schlimmeres gehört zu haben. 
Und zu welcher Uhrzeit? Wird das hier vorher nochmal diskutiert?
Grüsse und Danke für die Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hot-cilli (4. November 2010)

Beppe,
richtung Zirener rein ist schon genau richtig aber dann ganz durch bis es nicht mehr weiter geht und dann ist rechter Hand der Parkplatz. Treffpunkt ist um 18:30 und wird, wenn es denn statt findet im LMB ausgeschrieben. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht fahren die Jungs am So Morgen um 10:30 auch wieder....
Alleine im Dunkeln ist immer so eine Sache, wenn du dich hinlegst und aus eigener Kraft nicht mehr hoch kommst ist schlecht!?
Von wo kommst Du denn und wie oft möchtest Du denn fahren bzw welche Tage?

Grüße


----------



## Beppe (4. November 2010)

Ich komme aus dem Kölner Norden und reise über Widdersdorf, an Brauweiler vorbei, am Königsdorfer Atrium vorbei, an Marcel Wüsts Bude vorbei... an. Den Parkplatz finde ich und werde Montag mal bei LMB reinschauen. 
In den letzten Wintern (ich rede jetzt von night rides) bin ich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in den Stadtwald oder die Ville fast ausnahmslos mit dem Renner gefahren und will diesen Winter vermehrt mit dem Bike raus.
Gern 1-2 nal unter der Woche. 18.30 ist schon sehr spät, da ich ja noch ne 3/4h bis nach Hause brauche. Wenns Wetter und die Familie es zulassen, lass ich mich Dienstag mal blicken. Am Wochenende wär ich auch mal dabei, wobei ich da in der Regel eher mit dem Renner fahre.





hot-cilli schrieb:


> Beppe,
> richtung Zirener rein ist schon genau richtig aber dann ganz durch bis es nicht mehr weiter geht und dann ist rechter Hand der Parkplatz. Treffpunkt ist um 18:30 und wird, wenn es denn statt findet im LMB ausgeschrieben. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht fahren die Jungs am So Morgen um 10:30 auch wieder....
> Alleine im Dunkeln ist immer so eine Sache, wenn du dich hinlegst und aus eigener Kraft nicht mehr hoch kommst ist schlecht!?
> Von wo kommst Du denn und wie oft möchtest Du denn fahren bzw welche Tage?
> ...


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2010)

Beppe schrieb:


> Naja, gestern Abend war ich allein auf der Glessener unterwegs und da wird einem schon ab und an etwas mulmig wenn man sich einbildet, Wildschweine oder schlimmeres gehört zu haben.



Bist Du mir vielleicht auf kurz vor dem "Gipfelkreuz" entgegengekommen, so gegen 19:30Uhr? Unterhalb vom Kreuz waren mir auch noch 3 Biker entgegengekommen. So ganz alleine kam ich mir gestern also nicht vor.....


----------



## Naish90 (5. November 2010)

Hi,

bin gestern auch auf der Kippe gewesen bei super warmen 15° und ohne viel Matsch. 
War aber um 19.00 wieder Zuhause und außer ein par Rehe habe ich auch nichts gesehen.
Mulmig wovor?? Wildschweine sind nur gefährlich wenn sie in die Enge getrieben werden. Und an den Waldschrat glaube ich nicht.
Was eher ein Problem war ist der Wind, wegen den Ästen die vom Himmel fallen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Beppe (5. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bist Du mir vielleicht auf kurz vor dem "Gipfelkreuz" entgegengekommen, so gegen 19:30Uhr? Unterhalb vom Kreuz waren mir auch noch 3 Biker entgegengekommen. So ganz alleine kam ich mir gestern also nicht vor.....



Hi,
nein ich gehörte zu den 3en (Mittwoch war ich allein unterwegs). Donnerstag also gestern hatte ich einen Vereinskollegen aus Köln dabei, zur Halbzeit der Runde haben wir dann noch zu einem Biker aus Königsdorf aufgeschlossen und mit dem noch paar Runden drangehangen.
Super netter Typ, mit dem wir Tel.nummer ausgetauscht haben um uns einen 5km Singletrail zeigen zu lassen.... 
Hattest Du Helm UND Lenkerlampe dabei?

Grüsse Beppe


----------



## Beppe (5. November 2010)

Hi Ingo,
lass uns nächste Woche alle mal zum biken treffen!





Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin gestern auch auf der Kippe gewesen bei super warmen 15° und ohne viel Matsch.
> War aber um 19.00 wieder Zuhause und außer ein par Rehe habe ich auch nichts gesehen.
> ...


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2010)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hattest Du Helm UND Lenkerlampe dabei?
> 
> Grüsse Beppe


 
Yip! Und war trotzdem manchmal orientierungslos...


----------



## Beppe (5. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ort: Köln




Wo wohnst Du wenn ich fragen darf?
Grüsse


----------



## Freddy41 (5. November 2010)

Hi zusammen.
Also die nächste Tour ist schon einmal für den Sonntag geplant.Das mit den Abendtouren macht dann der Ingo,also er plant auch den Treffpunkt.Aber je mehr wir sind umso mehr Spass bereitet es.
Die Touren fahren wir meistens Dienstags.
Wer Lust hat ist immer willkommen.
Falls Micha es mal wieder schafft dabei zusein,könne wir auch den Abend mal auf dem Marienfeld verbringen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2010)

Lövenich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (5. November 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen.
> Also die nächste Tour ist schon einmal für den Sonntag geplant.Das mit den Abendtouren macht dann der Ingo,also er plant auch den Treffpunkt.Aber je mehr wir sind umso mehr Spass bereitet es.
> Die Touren fahren wir meistens Dienstags.
> Wer Lust hat ist immer willkommen.
> ...



Hört sich gut an! 

@surftigresa: ok, da ist ne gemeinsame Anreise eher ungünstig

Grüsse


----------



## Naish90 (6. November 2010)

Hi,

komme gerade von der Kippe.
Für morgen solltet Ihr ein wenig mehr Luft in dei Reifen pumpen(wegen dem Auftrieb in den Pfützen). Spaß bei Seite, es ist ganz schön matschig.
Hoffe aber das morgen viele Biker am Startpunkt sind.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## dicker70 (6. November 2010)

Hi Friedhelm,  

fahren wir morgen zusammen?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (6. November 2010)

Klar
Wenn du um 10.00 Uhr bei mir bist fahren wir gemütlich zum Treffpunkt.
Hoffe nur das der Wettergott mitspielt und der Mist-Regen aufhört.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (7. November 2010)

So
Das war heute mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour bei bestem Wetter und tollen Mitfahrern (Melanie;Andreas;Ingo und Dietmar.)
War zwar teilweise ein sehr rutschiger Untergrund,aber es konnte alles gefahren werden.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 53,35km.
@ Ingo
Bin schon für Dienstag eingetragen.
Hoffe das Wetter hält sich.
Bis dahin Friedhelm.


----------



## Naish90 (9. November 2010)

Hallo Biker,

habe wegen dem Regen die Tour auf Donnerstg verschoben!
Hoffe das der dumme Regen bald mal aufhört.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## surftigresa (9. November 2010)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> habe wegen dem Regen die Tour auf Donnerstg verschoben!
> Hoffe das der dumme Regen bald mal aufhört.
> ...



In Muenchen hat den ganzen Tag die Sonne geschiehnen. Und ich hatte kein Bike dabei und musste auf ner doofen Messe rumlaufen....


----------



## Freddy41 (9. November 2010)

@ Ingo
Habe mich dann mal eingetragen.Hoffe aber
auch das der Wettergott ein kleines Herz
für uns Biker hat.
@ Melanie
Besser auf einer Messe bei Sonnenschein herumlaufen
als sich hier über den Dauerregen zu ärgern.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (11. November 2010)

Na ja,

ich glaube es ist uns nicht gegönnt zu biken.
Dieser dumme Regen hört einfach nicht auf.
Hoffe für Sonntag das es trocken ist und wir eine Runde drehen können.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (11. November 2010)

So Leute
Habe dann mal eine Tour für Sonntag eingetragen.
Aber wenn dieser Regen nicht aufhört und es am Sonntag trotzdem trocken bleiben sollte,kann es sein das wir eine Strassentour fahren,denn ich will unbedingt fahren.Schlamm haben wir jetzt echt genug gehabt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Pepin (11. November 2010)

Schlam kann man nicht genug haben 

Gruß aus der Wahnerheide


----------



## Freddy41 (12. November 2010)

Hi Pepin
Ein bisschen Schlamm ist ja Ok
Aber nur noch Schlamm,da komm ich doch gar nicht mehr mit dem Bike-Putzen nach.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (14. November 2010)

So Leute
Das war doch mal eine ganz andere Tour.
Und das bei bestem Wetter und mit reichlich Mitfahrern.
Bei mir waren es dann zum Schluss auch 66km.
Sollte man vielleicht des öffteren fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## surftigresa (14. November 2010)

Diesmal keine Höhenmeter . Seid Ihr am Rhein entlang gefahren???


----------



## Naish90 (14. November 2010)

Hi,

ja war eine tolle Tour.
Bin gerade mit meinem Junior noch mal unterwegs gewesen.
Bei mir waren es im Ganzen dann 87Km mit 630Hm.
Das muss man ja schließlich ausnutzen, dass es nicht regnet.
Trage für Dienstag eine Tour ein.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (14. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Diesmal keine Höhenmeter . Seid Ihr am Rhein entlang gefahren???



Hi Melanie
Nee am Rhein waren wir nun wirklich nicht.
Aber die Höhenmeter werden noch nachgereicht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (14. November 2010)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja war eine tolle Tour.
> Bin gerade mit meinem Junior noch mal unterwegs gewesen.
> ...



Ja tu das.
Werde mich dann auch als erster eintragen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (14. November 2010)

So Ingo
Bin dann schon eingetragen.
Also erster
Bis Dienstag


----------



## pd1 (14. November 2010)

Ja das war sehr schön Heute !
Bei Ingo F umd mir waren es dan auch 69 Km bei 620Hm und der schnitt auf meinem Tacho war bei 20,20 .
Habe mich dan auch mal für Dienstag eingetragen !!!!!!!

Gruß Patrick

p.s Freddy ich habe deinen Speednedel ........


----------



## hot-cilli (16. November 2010)

Tach zusammen,
wer fährt heute, wann von wo? Irgendwie ist das Forum heute den ganzen Tag down gewesen und LMB geht immer noch nicht....

Grüsse
hot-cilli


----------



## hot-cilli (16. November 2010)

Also irgentwie antwortet niemand... ich mach mich auf den Weg und versuche so gegen 1830 am Ende der alten Aachener Str. zu sein, vieleicht sieht man sich ja

Grüsse
hot-cilli


----------



## Naish90 (17. November 2010)

Hi alle,

es waren gestern Melanie, Freidhelm, Patrick, Walter und ich im Nebel unterwegs. Bei mir waren es dann 43KM und ca. 310Hm bei keiner Sicht.
War trotzdem wieder mal eine lustige Truppe und hat Spaß gemacht.
@ Walter, gute Besserung! (Hoffe Du und Melanie habt den Weg nach Hause noch gefunden.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## hot-cilli (17. November 2010)

... na super, LMB ist kaput ich frage, wann wer wo fährt und keiner meldet sich... und was sehe ich, da ist noch wer über die glessener höhe gefahren, tolle truppe!
bin ich eben alleine durch den nebel gefahren, war irgendwie unheimlich aber klasse.

bis die tage,
hot-cilli


----------



## Freddy41 (17. November 2010)

hot-cilli schrieb:


> ... na super, LMB ist kaput ich frage, wann wer wo fährt und keiner meldet sich... und was sehe ich, da ist noch wer über die glessener höhe gefahren, tolle truppe!
> bin ich eben alleine durch den nebel gefahren, war irgendwie unheimlich aber klasse.
> 
> bis die tage,
> hot-cilli



Tja Dienstagstreff ist halt immer am Hallerhof.
Wäre das verflixte LMB nicht offline hättest du es gemerkt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (17. November 2010)

Jo war wie immer eine tolle Tour.
Auch bei mir war die Sicht gleich null,das macht die Wege nicht gerade leichter.
Gefahren bin ich dann 44,66km.
Das LMB geht immer noch nicht,falls die das nicht hinbekommen werde ich hier die Tour für Sonntag bekannt geben.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (18. November 2010)

LMB geht wieder.
Tour für Sonntag ist eingetragen.


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> LMB geht wieder.
> Tour für Sonntag ist eingetragen.



Du meinst wohl ging wieder


----------



## superalu (18. November 2010)

Lieber Mitfahrerinnen, sollte ich mich bis Sonntag von der Nebeltour erholt haben, fahre ich gerne wieder mit. Hoffentlich finde ich diesmal den Treffpunkt. Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (18. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl ging wieder



Nee
Geht immer noch


----------



## romka (20. November 2010)

soooo, sonntag bin ich auch wieder dabei


----------



## dicker70 (20. November 2010)

Hi Friedhelm,

morgen 10 Uhr an an der Kreuzung ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (20. November 2010)

Schaaaaade ich kann leider morgen nicht.
Viel Spaß euch allen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (21. November 2010)

dicker70 schrieb:


> Hi Friedhelm,
> 
> morgen 10 Uhr an an der Kreuzung ?
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Ok dann bis 10.00 Uhr


----------



## Freddy41 (21. November 2010)

Heutige Tour fuhren ich und sechs Begleiter bei bestem Winterwetter rund um die Quarzwerke.Leider musste Paul 50 nach einem Sturz die Tour kurzfristig beenden (hoffe es geht dir Gut und der Sturz war nicht so schlimm),danke an Walter der ihn zurück begleitet hat.
Anschließend fuhren wir noch ein wenig um die  Glessener-Höhe,wo wir dann Ingo und seine Mitfahrer trafen.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 45,79 km bei 568hm.
Hoffe es hat allen so viel Spass wie mir bereitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (21. November 2010)

Hi,
Die Tour war wie immer super,hier an dieser Stelle gute Besserung an Paul50.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Naish90 (21. November 2010)

Hi,

auch wir hatten eine super Tour mit den Kinden.
War gestern zur Sophienhöhe mit 65Km und 650Hm.
Freue mich aber auf nächsten Sonntag  mit euch wieder eine Runde zu drehen. Für Dienstag die Tour ist drin.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## paul50 (22. November 2010)

@ Sontagsrunde
außer einem blauen Auge, einer dicke Lippe und einer stark gestauchten Hand bin ich ok.
war ´ne schöne Tour bei tollem Wetter, hätte nur den Lenker etwas länger festhalten sollen. Besten Dank an Walter für Geleit.
Bis bald im Wald
Gruß Paul50


----------



## Freddy41 (22. November 2010)

paul50 schrieb:


> @ Sontagsrunde
> außer einem blauen Auge, einer dicke Lippe und einer stark gestauchten Hand bin ich ok.
> war ´ne schöne Tour bei tollem Wetter, hätte nur den Lenker etwas länger festhalten sollen. Besten Dank an Walter für Geleit.
> Bis bald im Wald
> Gruß Paul50



Hi Paul50
Hauptsache ist das dir nichts schlimmeres passiert ist.
Hoffe das hält dich nicht von weiteren Touren ab.
Nochmals gute Besserung.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (23. November 2010)

Hi Biker,

anbei das Dankeschön an die tapferen Biker von heute Abend:
Melanie, Friedhelm und Walter waren am Stratpunkt nachdem ich schon die erste Dusche bekommen hatte.
Wir hatte nach ersten Startschwierigkeiten dennoch eine tolle und trockene Tour. Es waren bei mir 42,5Km und 368Hm.
Hoffe auf Sonntag wieder mit Sonnenschein.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (24. November 2010)

Ja stimmt.
Da hatten wir echt noch Glück mit dem Wetter.
Kilometer und Höhenmeter habe ich noch nicht ausgelesen.
Dann vielleicht bis Sonntag.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coloni (25. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
habt Ihr für kommenden Sonntag was geplant wo man sich vielleicht mit einklinken kann?
Eigentlich wollten unsere VereinsMTBler mal wieder fahren. Aber wenn ich von denen nichts hören sollte, hätte ich gerne eine Alternative in der Hinterhand.


----------



## Naish90 (25. November 2010)

Hi alle,

wenn Friedhelm keine Tour einstellt werde ich eine einstellen.
Warte noch auf Antwort von Friedhelm.
@: Coloni, dann kannst Du dich ja mit einklinken.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (25. November 2010)

Hi Ingo
Bei mir wird das am Sonntag nichts.
Also trag du Bitte die Tour ein.
Wünsche euch allen Viel Spass und hoffentlich
gutes Wetter.
Wir sehen uns dann am Dienstag.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (25. November 2010)

Hallo,

war eben mit Andreas auf der Glessener unterwegs.
Hatten eine schöne Tour!

Sonntags u . Dienstagstour sind drin!!
@ Friedhelm: Schade das Du am Sonntag nicht dabei bist.

Hoffe für Sonntag auf Sonnenschein .

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (28. November 2010)

Hi Ingo
Da habt ihr ja ein super Wetter bekommen.
So viel Sonne und ich kann nicht mit.
Habe mir zu allem übel auch noch einen Infekt geholt,
sehe aus als ob ich die Beulenpest hätte.:kotz:
Wenn das nicht abklingt kann ich dann den Dienstag auch nicht mitfahren.
Wünsche euch auf jedenfall viel Spass auf der Sophienhöhe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## coloni (28. November 2010)

Ich werde heute doch noch nicht zu euch stoßen.
Ich rolle mit ein paar Leuten von meinem Verein etwas durch die Ville.
Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Euren Treff halte ich im Auge und werde bestimmt bald mal mitfahren.


----------



## Naish90 (28. November 2010)

Hallo,

anbei der Tour Bericht von heute. Es waren Patrick, Andreas AFFA, Andreas Dicker 70 und ich am Start. Es war eine schöne winterliche Tour mit 64Km und ca. 465Hm. Bis auf die Abfahrt von der Sophie war es auch noch gut erträglich von der Temperatur! Dank Schuhheizung .
@ Friedhelm: Gute Besserung noch mal, das Du schnell wieder fit wirst.


Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (28. November 2010)

Hi Ingo
Danke für die Anteilnahme.
Werde am Mittwoch die Blutwerte bekommen und dann genau wissen was es ist.Kann aber bis auf weiteres leider nicht mehr Biken.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## KildemoesII (28. November 2010)

Wünsche gute Besserung!
Tomas


----------



## AAFA (29. November 2010)

Hi Freddy,

auch von mir Gute Besserung, hoffentlich bist du bald wieder dabei. Ingo wird sonst übermütig. 
Die gestrige Tour war super, unser Guide Ingo kennt sich gut im Erfstkreis aus und führte uns zu fast allen Sehenswürdigkeiten. Freue mich schon auf die nächste, wobei ich morgen nicht kann 
Wünsche euch viel Spass

Gruß
Andreas

PS: Bekomme ab sofort auch keine kalten Füsse mehr, dank Fussbodenheizung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superalu (30. November 2010)

Hallo, habe mich gerade für die heutige Tour eingetragen. Dir Friedhelm wünsche ich schnelle Genesung, damit du bald wieder dabei sein kannst. Grüße Walter


----------



## Naish90 (1. Dezember 2010)

Ein Lob an die tapferen Eisbiker!
Am Start waren: Walter, Dirk, Patrick und Beppe.
Die Tour war sehr matschig und frostig zugleich bei sehr schlechten Fahrbedienungen.
Also ehrlich gesagt war ich froh als ich nachher Zuhause vorm Ofen saß.
Km und Hm sind nicht von Bedeutung da wir sehr langsam unterwegs waren.
Hoffe, dass der Schnee bald wieder weg ist oder es eine feste nicht matschige Schneedecke ohne Eis gibt.
Die Temperatur von  3 Grad war nicht wirklich das Problem.
Es kann nur besser werden! 
In der Hoffnung auf eine schöne Sonntagtour!
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt stelle ich am Samstag eine Tour für Sonntag ein. 

@ Patrick nochmal:  

@ Friedhelm: Werde wieder fit, Du hast gestern nichts verpasst!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi Ingo
Bei mir dauert es leider noch eine Weile.
Habe heute erfahren das ich eine Gürtelrose habe und das sich diese bis zu vier Wochen hinziehen kann.
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und dieses Ding verschwindet bei mir früher.
@ Patrick 
Auch von mir noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Muss gestehen das ich da leider gestern nicht dran gedacht habe .
Also weiterhin alles Gute und bleib so wie du bist.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## AAFA (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi Patrick,

reihe mich bei den Gratulanten.


Andreas


----------



## AAFA (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Freddy,

gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung, mit einer Gürtelrose ist nicht zu spaßen.

Andreas


----------



## brigdompteur (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi Freddy,
wünsche Dir auch gute Besserung und das Du bald wieder auf den Drahtesel steigen kannst.
Naja bei den Temperaturen ist eh nicht daran zu denken.
Dietmar


----------



## paul50 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Friedhelm.
wünsche ebenfalls gute und vor allem rasche Besserung
paul50


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Dezember 2010)

Dank an alle für die Besserungswünsche.
Hoffe das ich 2 Wochen wieder dabei bin.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

komme gerade mit Andreas von der Kippe.
Wir hatten eine wünderschöne Schneetour bei Sonnenschein und -3°.
2 Stunden Fahrzeit ist noch auszuhalten.( Dank Schuhheizung)
Wenn das Wetter sich bis Dienstag etwas verbessert dann werde ich eine Tour einstellen. Aber nur wenn es keinen Matsch und Eis gibt.
Eine schöne Schneedecke wie heute wäre super.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi Ingo
Keine Dienstagstour mehr im Angebot.
Bei mir dauert es leider immer noch bis ich wieder
fahren kann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi Friedhelm,

bin leider auch ein bisschen am kränkeln .
Werde aber am Wochenende eine Tour einstellen wenn das Wetter es zulässt.
Wie lange bis Du noch raus?
Hoffe das wir bald wieder zusammen biken werden.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Dezember 2010)

Tja Ingo
Ich hoffe das ich dieses Jahr noch fahren kann.
Muss nächste Woche erst wieder zur Blutspende.
Danach weiss ich mehr.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Naish90 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

war gerade eine Stunde auf der Wiedenfelder und dem Kenterner Tagebau unterwegs. Mit viel Wasser von unten und oben .
Mensch ist das Wetter und der Untergrund grausam .
Hoffe morgen auf eine Regenpause dann versuch ich es noch mal.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## surftigresa (10. Dezember 2010)

Sehr tapfer 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## brigdompteur (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi Ingo,
wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus,falls das Wetter halbwegs mitspielen sollte.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ja dann machen wir eine Tour!
Werde morgen eine einstellen!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## brigdompteur (10. Dezember 2010)

Hi Ingo,
hört sich gut an,bin dabei.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Naish90 (11. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

war heute schon 3 Std. im Regen unterwegs alles ist sehr matschig und nass. Werde morgen Früh um 10:45 Uhr am Parkplatz Hallerhof sein.
Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet!!!
Werde jetzt keine Tour mehr einstellen, wer Lust hat kann gerne mitfahren.
Vielleicht dann bis Morgen .


Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi Biker,

toll das heute doch noch so viele am Treffpunkt waren
Dietmar, Andreas, Walter und ich. 
Es war wie zu erwarten eine matschige Tour, aber Gott sei Dank trocken von oben.
Nachdem Andreas sich in Glessen im Bach eine Abkühlung gönnte musste er leider die Heimfahrt antreten.
Wir sind dann noch über Horrem nach Quadrath um bei Friedhelm einen Krankenbesuch zu machen. Der aber leider nicht zu Hause war
Als zum Schluss dann noch bei Dietmar die Hinterradbremse den Geist aufgab sind wir dann alle nach Hause.
Bei mir waren es 38KM mit 360Hm.
Wann wird es endlich wieder trocken.
@ Andreas, hoffe Du hast Dir ein warmes Bad gegönnt!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute
Habe es schon von meinem Sohn gehört.
Tut mir auch echt leid das ich nicht zu Hause war.
War super nett von euch,aber da ich ja nicht im Bett liegen muss und der Mist nicht Ansteckend ist,hat mich meine Holde davon überzeugt mit ihr nach Oberhausen in`s Centro zu fahren.
Werde aber ab nächste Woche Sonntag wieder mit euch die Runden gemeinsam fahren.
@ Andreas
Hoffe die Badeeinlage war nicht zu schlimm.Das nächste mal bin ich dabei und teile dein Leid.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
bei mir waren es auch cirka 38km und bis auf meinen Defekt an der Bremse eine netteTour,naja das Wetter setzt dem Material eben zu.

@Freddy
schade das Du nicht Daheim warst,wir haben uns schon ein wenig Hoffnung auf eine Tasse Kaffee mit Apfelkuchen und Sahne gemacht.

Bis zur nächsten Tour
Dietmar


----------



## AAFA (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallöschen,

mir ging es nach einer warmen Dusche wieder gut, kann die Leute aber nicht verstehen die freiwillig bei so einem Wetter draußen schwimmen .

Die Tour war aber trotzdem toll, da ich am Dienstag leider nicht kann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß 

Andreas


----------



## AAFA (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Biker,

Ingo und ich waren gerade mal 1,5h über die Glessener cruisen. Bei herrlichen -5°C und wunderbaren Schneeverhältnisen, haben wir es uns nicht nehmen lassen die Natur zu geniessen.
Hoffe das es am WE auch herrliches Wetter gibt, damit man(n) fahren kann.

PS: Habe heute keinen Neoprenanzug benötigt, der Fluß war weit weg. 

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute
Falls ihr am Sonntag fahrt,werde ich mich nach längerer Pause wieder anschließen.
Bin zwar noch nicht ganz fit,aber wenn es etwas lockerer zugeht sollte das kein Problem für mich werden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
war gestern Abend mal eine kleine Tour drehen,aber bis zur Höhe habe ich mich wegen Schnee und Eis erst gar nicht vorgewagt.
Wir können uns ja am Sonntag wie immer um 10:30 an der alten Aachener Str oder am Hallerhof treffen und dann entscheiden wo es lang geht.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi Dietmar
Trage dann mal eine Tour für morgen ein.
Hoffe das Wetter hält.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## superalu (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, schön das du wieder fit bist Friedhelm. Leider kann ich morgen nicht mitfahren. Heute habe ich eine kleine Spike-Testrunde gedreht. Echt super der Grip. Jetzt muss das Wetter nur noch bis April so bleiben, dann hat sich die Anschafffung voll gelohnt. Grüße Walter


----------



## dicker70 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi Friedhelm,
morgen 10.00 bei dir?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ok Andreas
Bis morgen 10.00 Uhr bei mir.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

wenn ich es schaffe dann bin ich morgen auch am Treffpungt.
Werde mich aber nicht eintragen, also wartet nich auf mich!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (19. Dezember 2010)

Hi Biker  Gemeinde,

würde auch gerne mitfahren, da es aber Mitmenschen gibt die Stróm brauchen, bin ich auf der Arbeit.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und schönen Grip unter den Reifen.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Dezember 2010)

Tourbericht von heute
Mitfahrer waren dann (Dietmar und Andreas)
Patrick haben wir leider verpasst.
Los ging es bei leichtem Schnee hoch zum Kreuz.
Ab da war ein fahren kaum mehr möglich,so das Dietmar den Nachhauseweg wählte.
Andreas und ich fuhren dann noch die Schleife am Kreuz und dann gimg es auch Richtung Heimat.
Der Schnee war für´s fahren einfach schon zu hoch und der Untergrund zu Glatt.
Es könnte also ruhig etwas weniger sein.
Bei mir waren es dann auch nur 22,32 km bei 209hm und das bei einer Fahrzeit von 3 Std.
Am Dienstag kann ich leider nicht da ich schon nachts um 2.00 Uhr arbeiten muss und das Ende offen ist
Bis zum nächsten mal
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

auch ich war gerade unterwegs , wie schon von Friedhelm gesagt, Schnee zu hoch und Untergrund zu glatt.
Habe es erst garnicht bis bis zum Gipfelkreutz geschafft.
Wenn die Bedienungen sich bis Dienstag verbessern stelle ich eine Tour ein.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## pd1 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ja war super bin so 40 km in 4 Stunden gefahren .
2x hoch zum kreuz und 1x um die Kippe .
Hatte auch viel zulachen oben auf der Kippe links und rechts Biker im Schnee liegend .
gruß pd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hi Biker,

ja, schade! An eine Tour heute ist ja leider nicht zu denken.
Hoffe das wir in diesem Jahr noch eine gemeinsamme Tour hin bekommen. Sobald wieder was geht stelle ich eine Tour ein!


Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Winterbiker 

wollte mir gerade für heute Abend freinehmen um gemütlich zu fahren. Extra einen Wintertauchanzug organisiert .

Denke das ich es dieses Jahr nicht mehr aufs Fahrrad schaffe und wünsche euch ein frohes Fest  und alles Gute für 2011.
Der wassersportler sagt: "Immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel" und der Biker .... 

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich wünsche allen netten Bikern besonders denen die das ganze Jahr mit uns in der Gruppe so toll gefahren sind ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue 2011. Auf das wir noch viele nette und lustige Touren im kommenden Jahr zusammen machen werden. 

Gruß, Ingo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





       [FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi alle
Auch ich wünsche euch Frohe Festtage mit viel.
Lasst euch reichlich mit Gaben eindecken.
Aber ich hoffe das wir zwischen den Tagen noch ein oder zwei Touren bei weniger Schnee hinbekommen,denn bei der Masse kommt man auch mit dem MTB nicht mehr von der Stelle.


----------



## surftigresa (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch ich wünsche Euch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!

Heute morgen wollte ich eigentlich zur Glessener Höhe fahren, bin aber nach einer Viertelstunde umgedreht. Durch die Felder war bei dem Schnee kein Durchkommen. Soviel weisses Zeug, unfassbar 
Ich bin dann lieber in die andere Richtung zum Grüngürtel gefahren. Wusste gar nicht, dass es da so bergig ist.... ging ständig bergauf.... aber bei dem Schnee gar keine schlechte Alternative.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Naish90 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi alle,

habe eben mit Andreas versucht eine Runde zu drehen, ist aber leider nicht möglich . Zu viel und zu hoher Schnee.
Im Moment ist es im Wald aussichtslos.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (25. Dezember 2010)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> habe eben mit Andreas versucht eine Runde zu drehen, ist aber leider nicht möglich . Zu viel und zu hoher Schnee.
> Im Moment ist es im Wald aussichtslos.
> ...


 
... ausserhalb vom Wald auch....

Ich konnte es auch nicht lassen. Nach 1:17h hatte ich endlich die knapp 10km Anfahrt bis zum Bombenkrater am Waldrand geschafft!!! Nach einer weiteren Viertelstunde im Wald hatte ich dann doch die Sch.... voll, habe mein Rad um 180º gedreht und habe mich wieder zurück nach Hause gekämpft. Für 22km fast ausschliesslich Radweg bin ich jetzt ziemlich fertig 

So ein Mist! Dabei sah der Wald so toll aus 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute
War gestern mit meiner Holden auf der Glessener-Höhe.
Schneewandern,mehr ist aber zur Zeit auch nicht machbar.
Habe die Waldautobahnen abgeschritten und musste feststellen das mann da mit dem Bike nicht annähernd fahren kann..Und das wo ich jetzt frei habe.
Hoffe das der Schnee einiges an Höhe verlieren wird,sonst wird das dieses Jahr nichts mehr mit den Touren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Dezember 2010)

So Biker
Habe dann mal für morgen 14.00 Uhr eine Tour eingetragen.Hoffe das die Wege dieses mal fahrbar sind.
Wenn keine Eintragungen erfolgen werde ich die Tour vielleicht auf der Fischbachhöhe fahren,denn da sind die breiten Wege einigermaßen fahrbar.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (29. Dezember 2010)

Schade da bin ich noch auf der Arbeit.
Sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen.
Werde aber heute mal versuchen ob überhaubt was geht bzw. fährt.
Gruß, Ingo



Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Biker
> Habe dann mal für morgen 14.00 Uhr eine Tour eingetragen.Hoffe das die Wege dieses mal fahrbar sind.
> Wenn keine Eintragungen erfolgen werde ich die Tour vielleicht auf der Fischbachhöhe fahren,denn da sind die breiten Wege einigermaßen fahrbar.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ja schade bin morgen auch noch Arbeiten .....
Werde aber Freitag morgen mal eine Runde fahren !
Aber euch oder dir morgen viel spaß .....
gruß Patrick


----------



## Naish90 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

heute war es noch nicht möglich zu fahren. Zuviel Gülle
@ Patrick, ruf mal an am Freitag dann können wir zusammen fahren.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## surftigresa (29. Dezember 2010)

Und wer entfernt die Gülle bis Freitag?


----------



## Naish90 (30. Dezember 2010)

Habe einen Räumdienst beautragt.
Wenn der nicht kommt, dat Sönnchen

Gruß, Ingo



surftigresa schrieb:


> Und wer entfernt die Gülle bis Freitag?


----------



## surftigresa (30. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht kannst Du ja Dein Söhnchen auch noch einspannen


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hoffe der Räumdienst war schon vor meiner Tour unterwegs.
Habe den ersten Mitfahrer und hoffe das wir heute durch die Schneemassen kommen.
Werde dann nach der Tour berichten wie es war.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (30. Dezember 2010)

Tourbericht von der heutigen Schneewandertour.
Thomas und ich trafen uns pünktlich und begannen den Aufstieg zum Gipfelkreuz.Im unteren Teil konnten wir uns dank einer Reifenspur noch auf dem Rad halten,aber am letzten Anstieg war das nicht mehr möglich und schieben war angesagt.
Im oberen Teil am Gipfelkreuz war dann ans fahren nicht mehr zu denken,die Abfahrt ging dann so eingermassen.
Die Tour beendete ich dann nach 3:30Std und guten 24,04km und war fix und alle.
Also ich hoffe das der Schnee sich doch so langsam etwas zurückzieht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (30. Dezember 2010)

[FONT="]Hihi,[/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="]dann sah es bei mir aber wesentlich besser aus. Bin hier auf der Wiedenfelder 1.5 Std unterwegs gewesen.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Habe zum Glück keine Schiebepassagen gehabt.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Leider wurde es jetzt zum Schluss sehr glatt weil die Temperatur in den Keller geht.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Werde morgen so um 12:00 noch eine Tour machen. Trage diese gleich noch ein.[/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Gruß, Ingo [/FONT]


----------



## Thomsen (31. Dezember 2010)

Der Weg oben an der Glessener Höhe war einfach nur katsphroal ungefähr 25 cm breit effektiv nur 15 cm nutzbar daneben ging es direkt in 20 cm tiefen Schnee, beim wieder aufsitzen waren die Cleats zueist.






Gruß Thomas


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi Thomas
Schönes Foto von da oben.
@ alle
Habe dann mal für Sonntag die nächste Tour eingetragen.
Werde wieder versuchen den Gipfel zu erklimmen,lasse mich also nicht von dem da niederringen.
@ Ingo
Konnte heute leider nicht ,da ich zu einem Notfall gerufen wurde und Arbeiten musste.
@ alle
Wünsche euch einen Guten Start in`s neue Jahr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (2. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

habe es leider verpasst zum Treffpunkt zu kommen.
Bin aber später noch alleine unterwegs gewesen.
Es war aber alles andere als schön.
Hoffe das der schei.. Schnee bald weg ist.
Wie war den eure Tour?



Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Januar 2011)

Hi Ingo
Treffpunkt hättest du bestimmt geschafft,denn wir haben 25 Minuten auf Patrick gewartet.
Also bei uns (Patrick ,Dietmar,Andreas und mir) ging alles Glatt(das meine ich nicht nur Wörtlich).
Der Aufstieg zum Kreuz war bis zur Treppe noch Anspruchsvoll,danach war es schon Unmenschlich.
Oberhalb war die Tour fast nicht mehr fahrbar und der Abstieg über die Schlittenbahn hat mich Glatt vom Rad geworfen.
Aber es war schön und lustig,schade das du nicht dabei warst.Aber bei den Witterungen ist eine Abendtour im Moment nicht sinnvoll.
Bei mir waren es dann 26,25km bei einer genialen Fahrzeit von 3:41:03 Std.
Hoffe das wird bis nächste Woche besser werden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (2. Januar 2011)

@ Ingo
naja ware heute irgendwie Radwandern als Radfahren,aber die Stimmung war wie immer gut.
@ Freddy
wie gehts Deinen E...n?
bin auch echt froh wenn der ganze Schnee weg ist.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Januar 2011)

@ Freddy
wie gehts Deinen E...n?

Hi Dietmar
Die sind doch noch ganz geblieben,Habs beim Duschen gesehen
Glück gehabt.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

bei den bescheidenen Bodenverhältnissen werde ich für heute keine Tour einstellen. Hoffe, dass wir dann am Wochenende zusammen eine Tour machen. Bei hoffentlich schneefreien Bodenbelag .

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (4. Januar 2011)

Hi Ingo
Das mit dem Wochenende sieht gut aus.
Ab Freitag sind 13.00 Grad gemeldet,das müsste für den Schneetau reichen.
Abends bei der Glätte zu fahren wäre echt zu riskant gewesen.
Dann hoffentlich bis Sonntag zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Januar 2011)

So Freunde
Habe dann mal für Sonntag mal eine Tour eingetragen.
Die Wettervorhersage ist zwar ziemlich Mieß,
aber man darf die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.
Falls es der Angesagte Dauerregen wird fahren wir natürlich nicht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wünsche euch noch allen ein schönes 2011, mit tollen Touren und wenig Schnee. Habe die letzten Tage alternativen Sport betrieben, mit 2 Brettern und nur die Berge runter. Alle Körperteile sind heil geblieben  und werde wohl am Sonntag auch mitfahren.  Vielleicht versuche ich es zwischen durch mal mit den Zweirad.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe mich für Sonntag schon mal eingetragen in der Hoffnung das es trocken sein wird.
Werde aber am Samstag schon mal eine Proberunde drehen!
Wenn einer Lust hat, so um 14:30. (Nur wenn es trocken ist).
Der Schnnee geht ja schneller weg als gedacht.

Tour für Samstag und Dienstag ist drin!!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Januar 2011)

Tja mit dem Samstag weiss ich noch nicht ob das klappt ,aber wenn ja dann melde ich mich.
Wenn nicht sag Bescheid wie die Strecken da oben nach dem Regen so  sind.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## superalu (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo, wünsche euch alles Gute im neuen Jahr. Wie Andreas bin ich der letzten Woche ausschließlich bergrunter gefahren, allerdings nur mit einem Brett. Gestern habe ich meinen Spikes dann mal wieder die GH zeigen wollen. Am Parkplatz Dansweiler war Schluss, keine Chance da durch zu kommen. Vielleicht starte ich heute mit Ingo einen neuen Versuch. Bis bald, Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (8. Januar 2011)

So habe es geschafft.
Werde dann auch heute mit euch fahren.
Bis gleich
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## surftigresa (8. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich hab heute morgen versucht, auf die Höhe zu kommen. Von Braunsfeld aus gesehen war der Wald eine einzige Eisplatte. Auf den Hauptwegen keine Chance auch nur einen Meter vorwärtszukommen. Eventuel würden die kleinen Trails funktionieren, aber da bin ich ja gar nicht erst hingekommen 

Ich musste auf jeden Fall umdrehen und mich etwas auf Asphalt abreagieren 

Euch trotzdem viel Spass!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## AAFA (8. Januar 2011)

Hi Leuet, komme gerade von der Glessener
habe mich hier mit Ingo und Freddy getroffen. Die Verhältnisse in dem Teil wo ich dabei war, waren in Ordnung. Sind über das Bergheimer Loch wieder gegen Heimat. Das Wetter spielte. 
Freue mich auf dei morgige Tour.

Andreas

@mal schauen was Ingo schreibt.


----------



## Naish90 (8. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

anbei der Tourbericht von heute.
Am Start war Friedhelm und Andreas kam später dazu.
Es waren bei mir 32 Km mit 342 Hm bei einer Fahrzeit von 2:15.          Oben auf der Glessener ist alles eisfrei. Man muss nur hochkommen.
Wir kennen den Weg.
Der Tagebau Bergheim ist auch eisfrei wobei der Boden natürlich überall sehr weich ist.
Auf jeden Fall konnte man mal wieder biken Ohne zu frieren.
Schade das Walter es nicht zum Treffpunkt geschafft hat.
Hoffe das es morgen trocken ist und wir wieder eine Tour machen können.
Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Januar 2011)

Hi Biker
Jo das war mal eine Tour die an Abwechslung einiges zu bieten hatte.
Erst kam das Eis dann der Schlamm und dann die Glessener-Höhe komplett Schnee-und Eisfrei.
Aber es macht trotzdem im Moment keinen Sinn hier zu fahren.Denn der Kraftaufwand durch den Schlamm und die Eisberge zu kommen ist einfach zu hoch.
Bei mir waren es aber trotzdem heute 43,78km bei 485hm und einer Fahrzeit von 3:35Std.
Bis morgen dann auf der hoffentlich trockenen Straßentour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (8. Januar 2011)

Hi Friedhelm,
treffen wir uns morgen?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Januar 2011)

Hi Andreas
Ja wir können uns um 10.00Uhr bei mir treffen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (8. Januar 2011)

Hoffentlich regnet es nicht, möchte meinen neuen Rahmen und Gabel testen.


----------



## brigdompteur (8. Januar 2011)

Hi,
habe ich das richtig verstanden,morgen ist Strasse angesagt.
Gruss Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Januar 2011)

Ja Dietmar
Der Rest ist im Moment echt nicht fahrbar.
Hoffe du findest den Treffpunkt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (9. Januar 2011)

So Leute
Der Tourbricht von heute ist dann einfach.
Es war eine Straßentour rund um Deutschland.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 70,55km bei einer Dauer
von 245 Minuten.
War dann schnell Duschen und ab nach Köln Hochwasser
gucken (Patrick gibt es dafür auch Punkte im Winterpokal)
Bis zur nächsten Tour,dann hoffentlich wieder auf der Glessener-Höhe und ohne Schlamm und Eis.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (9. Januar 2011)

Hi,
bei mir waren es nach der Strassentour 77km,ganz nett mit so einem Cyclocrosser in einer MTB-Gruppe mitzufahren.
Naja wenn es auf die Kippe geht, werde ich natürlich wieder auf das MTB zurückgreifen.
Gruss Dietmar


----------



## Naish90 (9. Januar 2011)

Hi,

bei mir waren es auch so 70Km. War eine schöne lockere Tour.
Leider ohne Trails.

Der Startpunkt für Dienstag ist der gleiche nur die Tour habe ich auf bessere Wege geändert.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (10. Januar 2011)

Tag zusammen,

tolle Tour gestern, habe wohl über die Feiertage ein wenig Kondition eingebüßt .
Danke für die Rücksichtnahme.

Werde dann die Woche ein paar Sondereinheiten einlegen.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Januar 2011)

So habe dann mal eine Tour für Sonntag eingetragen.
Die Wettervorhersage ist eigentlich sehr gut.
Der Schnee und das Eis müssten weg sein.
Also sollte alles fahrbar sein.
@ Andreas
So schlimm war es auch wieder nicht.
Hoffe du kannst am Sonntag
@ Dietmar
Da musst du wohl dieses mal wieder auf´s MTB steigen.
Wird dann wieder etwas gerechter für alle
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (13. Januar 2011)

Hi,

war gerade mit Andreas 2 Std. auf der Glessener, Königsdorfer Wald, Kentener Loch und Wiedenfelder unterwegs.
Schnee ist keiner mehr da.
Der Boden dafür um so schwerer.
Freue ich mich auf Sonntag, trage mich direkt ein.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (13. Januar 2011)

Hi

da war der Ingo aber schnell mit dem Eintragen . Komme langsam wieder in Tritt, mit der Kondition gehts Berg "Auf"  

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, da mein jüngster Geburtstag mit der Familie feiert. Wünsche euch viel Spaß dabei und vor allem trockenes Wetter. Zum Thema alles fahrbar, habe am Dienstag einige Trails probiert, ging einigermaßen. Nur der nach Glessen runter war etwas rutschig und mit vielen Blättern belegt, ging so gerade. und unten war die Pfütze.


----------



## pd1 (14. Januar 2011)

Hi ,
ich kann Sonntag auch nicht mache mal ein paar Höhenmeter im Hünsrück werde schon mal mit Andreas neue streckenteile für den Schinderhannes 
erbiken !!
Gruß Patrick

P.s viel spaß am sonntag


----------



## Naish90 (14. Januar 2011)

Das  hört sich aber gut an.
Kann man da neidisch werden?

Gruß, Ingo



pd1 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> ich kann Sonntag auch nicht mache mal ein paar Höhenmeter im Hünsrück werde schon mal mit Andreas neue streckenteile für den Schinderhannes
> erbiken !!
> Gruß Patrick
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobo1 (15. Januar 2011)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> ich kann Sonntag auch nicht mache mal ein paar Höhenmeter im Hünsrück werde schon mal mit Andreas neue streckenteile für den Schinderhannes
> erbiken !!
> Gruß Patrick
> ...


 
viele Grüße an Andreas und den Rest der Familie.
Hätte ich früher davon gewußt, wäre ich gerne mitgefahren.
Habe jetzt andere Termine gemacht.
viel Spass auf dem Hunsrück,
Gruß Achim


----------



## dicker70 (15. Januar 2011)

Hi Friedhelm,
morgen 10 Uhr bei dir?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Januar 2011)

Hi Andreas
!0.00 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## Ghostwheel (16. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht denn der Weg an der Kohlenbahn aus, letzte Woche waren die Waldschrate da wieder mit den Holzschleppern zugange und haben auf dem nassen Boden wie immer alles kaputtgefahren. Da bin ich schon zu Fuß bis an die Knöchel im Schlamm versunken.


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Januar 2011)

So hier der Bericht der heutigen Tour.
Los ging es vom Treffpunkt aus zum ersten Trail entlang der Baumschule.Dort fuhren wir dann erst einmal durch Seen und Flüsse (wusste biss jetzt gar nicht das es die hier gibt).Anschließend rüber zum Krater nach Dansweiler,hier meinte dann meine Schaltung das es für mich Sinnvoller ist ohne die hinter zu fahren um meine Kraft ein wenig zu schulen.
Also wurde der Rest hoch zum Kreuz dann im dicken Gang gefahren.
Alles in allem waren es dann bei mir 37,39km bei einer Fahrdauer von 3,45 Std.
Anmerkung am Rande (Schlamm ist doch immer wieder schön.
Dank an alle Mitfahrer für die schöne Tour.
@ Ghostwheel
Die Wege sind alle noch total verschlammt,habe die Befürchtung das wird auch noch einige Zeit dauern bis das alles wieder weg ist.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (16. Januar 2011)

Singlespeed gibt dicke Beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (16. Januar 2011)

Joo,
tolle Tour heute .
Werde für Dienstag eine Tour einstellen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Januar 2011)

Hi Ingo
Schau dir doch mal Video hier an.
http://4-seasons.tv/de/kanal/outdoor-sports?page=7.
Colin Stewart-Dolomighty.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (19. Januar 2011)

Tolle Bilder! ( Fast wie wir )
Gruß, Ingo



Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Ingo
> Schau dir doch mal Video hier an.
> http://4-seasons.tv/de/kanal/outdoor-sports?page=7.
> Colin Stewart-Dolomighty.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Januar 2011)

So
Habe dann mal für Sonntag eine Tour eingetragen.
Hoffe das Wetter wird nicht so wie es Wetter.com vorhersagt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (23. Januar 2011)

Morgen Friedhelm,

bin um 10 Uhr bei dir-

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (23. Januar 2011)

Hi,

bin um 10:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute
Ich bin fertig angezogen.
Also findet die Tour pünktlich um 10.30 Uhr statt
Bis gleich Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (23. Januar 2011)

Hi alle,

tolle Schlammtour heute, auch wenn ich heute nicht so gut drauf war!
Aber das baut auf, für das nächste Mal.
Bei mir waren es dann 45Km mit 460 Hm bei einer Fahrzeit von 2:55.
Und eine Mänge Dreck im Hof nach der Bikereinigung.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Januar 2011)

Jo Ingo
Kann dir da nur recht geben.
War die perfekte Fango Packung hier auf der Glessener-Höhe.Bin aber auch fix und fertig,denn der Schlamm ist wirklich nicht einfach zu fahren.Hoffe es wird bald trockener und man kann die Touren etwas einfacher angehen.
Bei mir waren es dann 43,01km bei einer Fahrzeit von 3:38 Std.
Bedanke mich bei allen Mitfahrern für die tolle und anstrengende Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (25. Januar 2011)

Habe die Tour auf Donnerstag verlegt!
Hat ja keinen Zweck .

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (25. Januar 2011)

Hi Ingo
Mit Donnerstag wird`s bei mir wohl nicht gehen.
Habe aber gesehen das Andreas wieder dabei ist.
@ Andreas
Hoffe du hast nicht´s verlernt in der Bike freien Zeit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (25. Januar 2011)

Hi Freddy,

nö habe es noch nicht verlernt. Komme gerade von einer spontanen Tour mit Ingo und Patrick zurück. Bis auf das viele Wasser von unten tolle Bediengungen. .
Ingo geht aber langsam die Luft aus,, musste ein mal Pumpen.

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (26. Januar 2011)

Immer diese sch.... Platten.
Sonntag platt, gestern platt grrrrr.
Heute wird geflickt.
Trotzdem gut das wir doch noch spontan gefahren sind.
Bei mir waren es 36Km mit 340 Hm bei 2 Std. Frahrzeit.

Bis Sonntag dann, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (26. Januar 2011)

Hätte besser nichts über platte Reifen geschrieben. Heute Morgen sehe ich bei mir vorne Platt. Nach genauer Kontrolle, konnte ich den vorderen Mantel austauschen, 1cm Riss und noch zwei Löcher im Schlauch. 
Hatte lange Zeit keinen mehr gehabt.

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (26. Januar 2011)

Sollen wir eine FG auf machen, dann können wir zusammen flicken!
Gruß, Ingo



AAFA schrieb:


> Hätte besser nichts über platte Reifen geschrieben. Heute Morgen sehe ich bei mir vorne Platt. Nach genauer Kontrolle, konnte ich den vorderen Mantel austauschen, 1cm Riss und noch zwei Löcher im Schlauch.
> Hatte lange Zeit keinen mehr gehabt.
> 
> Andreas


----------



## adamcd (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute 
bin noch ein frischling und neu hier,ist für sonntag wieder was geplant


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Januar 2011)

Hi neuer
Ja für Sonntag setze ich wieder eine Tour ein.
Wenn du Lust hast kannst du dich gerne anschließen.
Vorraussetzung ist natürlich das du einen Helm hast und ein wenig Technik besitzt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## adamcd (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo
fahre nie ohne helm mit dem bike 
weiß nich genau in wieweit meine technik ausreicht, bin aber schon öfters durch die glessener höhe geprescht bis jetzt kam ich ganz gut klar

wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn ?????


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Januar 2011)

Sonntag 10.30
Königsdorf Alte Aachenerstraße
letzter Parkplatz.
Steht aber auch alles im LMB.
Gehst du einfach auf Fahrgemeinschaften.
Dann siehst du den Eintrag und kannst dich mit anmelden.
Bei Fragen kannst du mich auch Tagsüber bis 17.30 unter
01727331157 erreichen .
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (27. Januar 2011)

So Leute
Erstes Rennen ist schon bezahlt.
Wer Lust hat,hier geht es zur Anmeldung.
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_11.aspx
Ist ein sehr schönes und schweres Rennen.
Die Trail´s und auch der Rest sind super.
Lohnt sich auf jedenfall hier mitzufahren.
@ Ingo und Andreas.
Das Rennen ist vergleichbar mit dem Gallahan.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (27. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ist morgen einer von euch auf Tour?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Januar 2011)

Hi Andreas
Kann morgen leider nicht.
Muss länger Arbeiten.
Wie sieht es bei dir mit dem Schinderhannes aus.
Wenn du Lust hast können wir da gemeinsam hinfahren.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## dicker70 (27. Januar 2011)

Hätte schon Lust,
bin nur nicht sicher wegen der Fitnes.


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Januar 2011)

Ist bei dir wohl kein Problem.
Du bist genau so Fit wie ich,wenn nicht sogar ein wenig besser.
Also trau dich und meld dich an.
Einmal musst du das mal machen um zu sehen wie viel Spass es dir bereitet.


----------



## dicker70 (27. Januar 2011)

Werde mich auch anmelden,
bin Sonntag 10Uhr bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterK. (27. Januar 2011)

war heute endlich mal wieder oben
aber kalt


----------



## AAFA (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem wir ja heute reichlich blaue Störungen, am Himmel, hatten und es zudem trocken ist, habe ich eine kleine Runde über die Kippe gedreht. Es sind zurzeit super Verhältnisse . Die Trails sind gut fahrbar und auch der Bachtrail in Glessen ist wunderbar. 

Endlich konnte man mal das biken geniesen.
Da ich Sonntag nicht kann, wünsche ich euch viel Spaß.

Andreas

Bei mir waren es 31km, bei 350hm heute. Heimliches Training


----------



## AAFA (30. Januar 2011)

Hi, 

habe mir erlaubt am Samstag mit Ingo nochmals die Glessener zu testen. 
Haben hierbei Dietmar getroffen. 
Die Verhältnise waren wunderbar, die Trails liefen und die Sonne schien, herrlich. 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß heute

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (30. Januar 2011)

Tolle Tour heute!!
Bei mir waren es 63Km mit 608Hm bei 3:40 Std.
Habe die Tour für Mittwoch eingestellt.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute
Die Tour heute war sehr Abwechslungsreich und bei bestem Wetter super zu fahren.
Dank noch an Micha das er uns mal wieder durchs Marienfeld gehetzt hat.
Waren mal endlich andere Trail´s und die haben doch Spass gemacht.
Bei mir waren es dann 48,98km 586hm.
@ Ingo
Wie hast du denn 63km hinbekommen.
Hast du etwa bei euch noch eine Runde gedreht.
Hoffe das mein Rad bis Mittwoch wieder Einsatzbereit ist.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (30. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,
schade das ich nicht mit weiter fahren konnte, bin aber 
froh das ich nach Hause gefahren bin.

Gruß  Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Januar 2011)

Hi Andreas
War echt schade
Hast die Tour durch das Marienfeld leider verpasst,
war mal was anderes wie sonst.
Hoffe du kannst dann am Mittwoch mitfahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## surftigresa (30. Januar 2011)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Habe die Tour für Mittwoch eingestellt.
> 
> Gruß, Ingo


 
Wie sieht es denn mit Dienstag aus? Da hätte ich ne Chance, rechtzeitig in Köln zu sein.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## dicker70 (30. Januar 2011)

Versuche mir bis Mittwoch eine Helmlampe zu besorgen.


----------



## Beppe (30. Januar 2011)

Hi Männer,
mir hats heute auch wieder mächtig Spass gemacht. Es war zwar s**kalt, aber der "saubere" Eisboden ist mir allemal lieber, als ne Putzorgie nach einer Schlammtour. Von mir aus können die Bedingungen so bleiben.  
Bis zum nächsten mal,

Grüsse Beppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (31. Januar 2011)

O.k. 

Bin dabei !!

Gruß, Ingo



Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Leute
> Erstes Rennen ist schon bezahlt.
> Wer Lust hat,hier geht es zur Anmeldung.
> http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_11.aspx
> ...


----------



## AAFA (2. Februar 2011)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Leute
> Erstes Rennen ist schon bezahlt.
> Wer Lust hat,hier geht es zur Anmeldung.
> http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_11.aspx
> ...



Hallo Freddy,


würde ebenfalls gerne mitfahren, habe aber leider an diesem WE Nachtschicht und mein Kollege hat dazu Urlaub. Somit kann ich nur mental dabei sein. 

Andreas


----------



## punisher2k (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Bereits letztes Jahr wollte ich schon mit euch eine Runde drehen und leider ist nie etwas drauß geworden, aber auf heute abend freue ich mich schon riesig und hoffe das der tauende schnee nicht alles im matsch versinken lässt 
bis später


----------



## Naish90 (2. Februar 2011)

Hi,

aus welchen Ort bis Du?
Ich bin aus Niederaußem.

Gruß, Ingo




punisher2k schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Bereits letztes Jahr wollte ich schon mit euch eine Runde drehen und leider ist nie etwas drauß geworden, aber auf heute abend freue ich mich schon riesig und hoffe das der tauende schnee nicht alles im matsch versinken lässt
> bis später


----------



## punisher2k (2. Februar 2011)

Komme aus Dansweiler =)
der wald liegt also direkt vor der tür
schade das die sonne so früh untergeht =)


----------



## Naish90 (2. Februar 2011)

Hi alle,

tolle Tour heute, danke an alle Mitfahrer.
Hoffe das HP und Pätirck sich öfter sehen lassen.
Bei mir waren es 44KM mit 420Hm bei 3 Std. Fahrzeit.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## H-P (2. Februar 2011)

Schöne Tour und sehr nette Truppe, hat Spaß gemacht.

@ Ingo, schaue gerne öfter vorbei...wenn ich Sehnsucht auf Schnappatmung habe.


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Februar 2011)

Jo kann mich nur anschließen.
Tour hat mal wieder super Spass bereitet,Wetter war toll und so kann es jetzt auch weitergehen.
Habe dann schon einmal die Tour für Sonntag eingetragen.
Hoffe das es warm und sonnig wird.
@ Micha (hot-chilli)
Kannst du mir mal deine Toudaten von Sonntag geben,da ich nicht weiss was wir so gefahren sind.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## punisher2k (3. Februar 2011)

danke für so eine super geile erste tour mit euch =)
hab heute schonmal neue schutzbleche für sonntag montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (5. Februar 2011)

Hi Patrick
Freut mich das dir die Tour so gut gefallen hat.
Hoffe das wird am Sonntag genauso werden.
Wir fahren mal wieder rund um die Quarzwerke und kommen hoffentlich ohne Pannen durch.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute
Heute die Tour mit 10 Mitfahrern war schon toll.War eine echt gute Gruppe.Schade das Dietmar und Patrick Dern die Tour nicht mit zu Ende fahren konnte.
Bei mir sind dann Glatt 57,29km zusammen gekommen.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (6. Februar 2011)

Hi alle,

kann mich Friedhelm nur anschließen!
Tolle Tour mit tollen Mitfahrern.
Tour für Mittwoch ist drin.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (7. Februar 2011)

Hi, 

schließe mich den Kommentaren an.
War am Ende rechtschaffend Müde. Konnte auch mal wieder etwas anderes sehen. 

Andreas


----------



## superalu (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo, etwas verspätet kann ich meine Vorredner nur bestätigen. Habe mich deshalb für morgen Abend wieder eingetragen. Bis morgen Walter


----------



## Naish90 (9. Februar 2011)

Hi Biker,

wieder mal eine super Tour für in der Woche.
Patrick und ich haben uns schon um 17:30 Uhr getroffen und schon im hellen eine Einlaufrunde gedreht. Anschließend haben wir um 18:30 dann Friedhelm, Andreas und Walter am Treffpunkt abgeholt. Und haben dann zusammen noch eine schöne Runde über die Glessener und den Königsdorfer Wald gedreht. Die Tour war bei super Bodenbediengungen und angenehmen Temperaturen eine wahre Freude. Bei mir waren es 53Km mit 560Hm bei 3:10 Fahrzeit.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (10. Februar 2011)

Jo Leute
Tour und Wetter waren wieder klasse.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 39,04km.
Habe für Sonntag dann mal die Tour eingetragen.
Hoffe es wird trocken und warm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## superalu (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo, habe mich für morgen eingetragen. Beim Schindehannes bin ich auch gemeldet "Team Cologne-Bike". Jetzt muss morgen und am 22.5. nur noch das Wetter mitspielen. Walter


----------



## hummock (12. Februar 2011)

superalu schrieb:


> Beim Schindehannes bin ich auch gemeldet



Hallo Walter,

das ist ja 
dann sehen wir uns im Ziel,werde auch auf Dich warten

MfG
Uli


----------



## superalu (13. Februar 2011)

Lieber Uli, schön dass du auf mich wartest. Ich dachte schon, du wolltest  die Halbmarathonstrecke versuchen. Aber die kurze ist bestimmt für dich vernünftiger. Grüße Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Februar 2011)

Hi Biker
War doch eine schöne und schlammige Tour heute.
Walter hat sich sogar einiges davon mit nach Hause genommen.
Bei mir waren es dann 46,14km.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (13. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Tour für Mittwoch ist drin!
Bei höffentlich besseren Bediengungen als heute.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo Walter,

das ist ja 
dann sehen wir uns im Ziel,werde auch auf Dich warten

Hi Uli
Da hast du dir aber mal einen echten Gegner gesucht.
Viel Spass bei deinem Vorhaben.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## hummock (16. Februar 2011)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Da hast du dir aber mal einen echten Gegner gesucht.



Hallo Friedhelm,

runter waren die Chancen doch immer recht gut ,einziges Problem ist,
daß Walter doch bedeutend schneller oben ist  
Aber vielleicht findet sich eine Abkürzung 

So,die Sonne scheint,ich muß zum Hm Training 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Februar 2011)

Hi Ingo
Muss heute leider passen,und das bei dem Wetter
Wünsche euch viel Spass,vielleicht könnt ihr dann ja auch früher los und die Sonne noch etwas genießen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo Friedhelm,

bist Du wieder bei RaR?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (16. Februar 2011)

Gute Besserung.

Gruß, Ingo




Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Ingo
> Muss heute leider passen,und das bei dem Wetter
> Wünsche euch viel Spass,vielleicht könnt ihr dann ja auch früher los und die Sonne noch etwas genießen.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

also als Erstes muß ich mich bei Walter, Dietmar und Klaus entschuldigen.
Zur Erklärung! Ich habe mich mit Patrick schon eine Stunde vorher auf der Kippe getroffen und als Friedhelm und Andreas dann telefonisch abgesagt haben sind Patrick und ich dann kurzentschlossen zur Sophienhöhe gefahren. Als ich um 16:00 Uhr ins LMB geschaut habe war auch keiner von euch eingetragen. Sorry noch mal.
Das tut mir ehrlich leid!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## brigdompteur (16. Februar 2011)

Hi Ingo,

macht ja nix,kostet ne Runde.


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Naish90 (17. Februar 2011)

Immer gerne. Was darf es denn sein?

Wie war denn Eure Tour?

Ich hatte 68Km und 660Hm bei 3:15 Std.
Ohne viel Matsch
Die Sophienhöhe ist eine gute Alternative zur Glessener, bei matschigen Boden.
Gruß, Ingo

+


brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hi Ingo,
> 
> macht ja nix,kostet ne Runde.
> 
> ...


----------



## superalu (17. Februar 2011)

Für mich nur Champagner.
Grüße Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute
Das mit Sonntag wird leider auch noch nicht`s
bei mir.Die Sch..... Grippe ist hartnäckig.
Ich denke das ich erst wieder nächsten Sonntag fahren kann.
Wünsche allen anderen viel Glück mit dem Wetter und viel Spass bei der Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (20. Februar 2011)

Hi alle,

heute leider keine Tour. Da ich gestern schon auf der Sopienhöhe unterwegs war mach ich heute mal Pause.
Ich stelle für Mittwoch wieder eine Tour ein.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (20. Februar 2011)

Hi,

komme gerade von der Sophienhöhe und habe dort Patrick und Andreas getroffen. Denke das wir alle gleich verrückt sind.  Sind gemeinsam dann die Höhe hoch und bei Schnee wieder runter. Schöne Tour.

Kann am Mittwoch nicht, da ich leider Arbeiten muß . Viel Spaß

Andreas


----------



## pd1 (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo ,war sehr schön heute .
Nach dem uns Andreas (AAFA) verlassen hatte sind Andreas ( Dicker ) und ich noch mal rauf und wieder runter und wieder rauf und wieder runter so das es bei mir dann zuhause 94 km bei 1098 Hm waren bei einem schnitt von 21,02 ....
gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

habe die Tour für morgen rausgenommen.
Werde aber heute fahren, so um 17:00.



Gruß, Ingo


----------



## pd1 (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo ,
werde  heute ab 15 uhr mit Andreas ( Dicker) eine runde fahren ......
Gruß Patrick
___________________________________
Team  Cologne Bike


----------



## AAFA (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

schade das ich heute Spätschicht habe, wäre sonst mitgefahren.
War aber gestern mit Ingo 2 Stunden auf der Glessener unterwegs. War etwas frisch.

Wünsch euch viel Spaß

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (23. Februar 2011)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und schönes Wetter
Kann leider nicht :-(

Gruß, Ingo



pd1 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> werde heute ab 15 uhr mit Andreas ( Dicker) eine runde fahren ......
> Gruß Patrick
> ___________________________________
> Team Cologne Bike


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Februar 2011)

So
Habe dann mal eine Tour für Sonntag eingetragen.
Bei den Verhältnissen werden wir uns Richtung Sophienhöhe begeben oder auch nur Strasse fahren.
Die Tour wird aber nicht so schnell,da ich noch nicht ganz Fit bin.Der Treffpunkt ist dann Ortseingang Oberaussem,kommend aus Ichendorf.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn das so weiter Regnet sehe ich schwarz für morgen.
Ich hoffe immer noch das es endlich mal etwas besser wird.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (26. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,

bin eben bei bestem Wetter schon mal 2 Std. auf der Kippe gewesen.
Werde mich für Morgen nicht eintragen, bin aber dabei wenn es trocken ist. 

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Februar 2011)

So Leute
Ich warte noch bis 9.00 Uhr
Wenn es dann nicht aufhört zu schütten,nehme ich die Tour raus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Februar 2011)

Tour ist raus.
Sche........ß Wetter.
Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich werde am Nachmittag eine Runde drehen.
Wenn die Straße abgetrocknet ist!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## pd1 (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo jungs ,
hier ein paar Termine  von CTF die ich fahren werde wenn einer von euch auch lust hat ......

Hunsrück :
27 . März 2011 ( 56 km ca. 1200 Hm )Mülheim- kärlich
3 .  April 2011 (52 Km  ca. 1300 HM ) Brohltal

Ruhrgebiet: ( nrw-ctf-cup.de )
13.März 2011 Dinslaken
10.April 2011 Essen-Steele
8. Mai 2011   Oer-Erkenschwick
4.September 2011 Bottrop ( Geht über alle 11 Halden schöne trails )

Gruß Pd

___________________________________________________

Team Cologne Bike


----------



## Naish90 (27. Februar 2011)

Hi, 

habe für Donnerstag ein Tour eingestellt.
Dienstag u. Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Februar 2011)

Hi Ingo
Ich kann Donnerstag leider nicht.
Werde dann Alternativ eine Tour für Mittwoch eintragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (2. März 2011)

Hi,

war gestern Abend mit Andreas spontan 2 Std. auf der Glessener gewesen . So langsam trocknet es wieder ab .
Wünsche euch viel Spaß heute Abend!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (3. März 2011)

So war das mal eine Tour über die Glessener-Höhe.
Dietmar ,Walter,Andreas und Ich fuhren bei neun Grad los und
beendeten die Tour dann bei plötzlichem Kälteeinbruch (es waren nur noch 2 Grad Brrrrrrr war das kalt).War aber alles wieder ziemlich gut abgetrocknet so das wir alles fahren konnten.
Werde vielleicht eine Tour für Montag früh eintragen.
@ Ingo
Heute könnt ihr oben alles fahren,es ist echt fast alles trocken.Viel Spass dir und Andreas.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (4. März 2011)

Hi,

Andreas und ich waren gestern Abend auf der Kippe unterwegs.
Der Boden wird immer besser.Außer das es zu Schluss der Tour auch frisch geworden ist. Wir hatte ca. 38 Km mit 480 Hm.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (6. März 2011)

Tour für Rosenmontag ist eingetragen.
Hoffentlich wird`s genau so schön wie heute.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (7. März 2011)

So Leute
Für heute gibt es nicht viel zu sagen,war einfach eine klasse Tour mit super Mitfahrer und echt tollem Wetter.Sogar der Match war fast weg.
Bei mir sind dann auch 51,80 km zusammen gekommen.
Trage dann mal die Tour für Mittwoch ein,hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter noch eine Zeit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (7. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann dem nur beipflichten. Ich fand es auch toll das ich (ICH) mal einen Kilometer vor Ingo fahren durfte . War eine nette Geste. 
Da ich aber wohl zu langsam bin, ....

Finde es bei diesem Wetter einfach herrlich. 

Tolle Tour Freddy.


----------



## Naish90 (8. März 2011)

Hi alle,

spontane Sonnentour heute !!
17: 00 Uhr am Halle Hof.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (9. März 2011)

Tolle Tour gestern, bei bestem Wetter .
Wünsche der heutigen Staffel auch so ein schönes Wetter

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (10. März 2011)

So Leute 
Da die Tour gestern Buchstäblich in`s Wasser gefallen ist,habe ich jetzt mal eine Tour für Samstag eingetragen.Hoffentlich haben wir da mehr Glück.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (10. März 2011)

Hallo,

habe heute morgen das trockene Wetter ausgenutzt  und bin eine gemütliche Runde gefahren. Zwei Stunden mit 420hm, für die Statistik.
Die Bediengungen waren super , hätte ich nachdem Regen nicht gedacht. Alles fahrbar, bis auf die sandige Abfahrt am Funkturm, hier hat ein netter Zeitgenossen die Hügel platt gemacht und die Strecke bearbeitet. Hier also aufpassen, da viele Wurzeln hochstehen und der Sand sehr locker ist, der untere Teil ist nicht fahrbar. Dürfte aber nach einigen Regenschauer wieder besser sein.
Samstag muss ich leider bis 14 Uhr Arbeiten , wünsche euch viel Spaß bei der Tour..

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (10. März 2011)

@ Andreas
Schade das du um die Zeit noch Arbeiten musst.
Ich habe aber gleich noch eine Tour für Mittwoch
eingetragen.
@ Alle
Wünsche allen die am Sonntag die CTF (13.März 2011 Dinslaken) fahren bestes Wetter und viel Spass.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (12. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich heute nicht mitfahren konnte, habe ich spontan eine kleine Runde zur Sophienhöhe gemacht. Ausgepowert von  der Frühschicht, war ich knapp 780hm bei 66 km unterwegs. Tolles Wetter, Top Verhältnisse einfach schöööön wieder bei ordentlichen Temperaturen zu fahren. 

Hoffe ihr hattet heute auch euren Spaß, mir fehlten nur die Trails und.....

Schönes WE und für die morgigen CTF Tourer viel Glück.

Andreas

@ Gute Besserung Ingo, nun kann man etwas Trainingsrückstnad aufholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (12. März 2011)

Hi Leute
Zur Tour heute kann ich nur sagen,Geiles Wetter,tolle Tour und super Mitfahrer(Dank an Dietmar und Walter für die tolle Tourbegleitung)
Bei mir waren es dann auch 69,5km bei 725hm.
Und das beste war dann endlich alles im kurzen Trikot fahren zu können
Hoffentlich haben wir am Mittwoch wieder so ein klasse Wetter.
Gute Besserung noch an Ingo,hoffe du bist bald wieder Fit.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## brigdompteur (12. März 2011)

Hi,
Sehr schöne Tour heute,hat alles gepasst,bei mir waren es 56km die jedemenge spass gemacht haben.

Gruss Dietmar


----------



## pd1 (13. März 2011)

Hi , 
Andreas ( Dicker) und ich waren heute schön in Dinslaken , wetter hat sich ja super gehalten wir hatten sogar ein wenig Sonne !
Strecke war gut Trocken bis auf ein teilstück und die Bach durchfahrt !
Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht die strecke hatte von allem was schön steile anstiege  so wie schön flowiege Trails und jede jede menge gegewind vorallem am Kanal . Am ende der 72 km runde hatten wir dan 2:58 h auf der Uhr .
Gruß Patrick
_____________________________________________________________________________________

Team Cologne Bike


----------



## Freddy41 (14. März 2011)

@ Patrick und Andreas(dicker70)
Freut mich das ihr Glück mit dem Wetter hattet.
Und viel Spass war ja auch dabei (Was will man mehr)
Die Zeit die ihr da gefahren seid war aber schon Rennverdächtig.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (15. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

war heute morgen auf derr Glessener unterwegs, bei herrlichen Bediengungen. Kann jedem nur dazu raten das Wetter auszunutzen.

Leider musste ich feststellen das der Trail von der Fischbachhöhe zum Horremer Kreisel mit Bäumen unpassiertbar gemacht wurde. Ich frage mich, was der MTBler kaputt fährt und stören soll, wenn man bedenkt was die Holzfäller mit ihren Harvester anrichten und das Wild stören. 

Andreas

@ Gute Besserung an Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (16. März 2011)

Lockere Abendtour hier bei immer noch angenehmen und trockenen Bedingungen.
Bei mir waren es 32,2km.
Bis zur nächsten Tour.
MFG Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (17. März 2011)

So habe dann mal eine Tour für Samstag eingetragen,das Wetter soll sich wieder bessern.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (18. März 2011)

Hi Friedhelm,
lust evtl. auch Sonntag zu fahren ?

Gruß Dicker


----------



## Beppe (18. März 2011)

Hi zusammen,
"etwas zügiger"  ist derzeit zwar nicht so meins, überlege aber trotzdem mich am WE wieder blicken zu lassen. Wenns diese Nacht allerdings durchweg schüttet, wär ich auch eher für Sonntag zu haben.

Schaun mer mal


----------



## Freddy41 (18. März 2011)

@ Andreas
Das mit dem Sonntag geht bei mir leider nicht,da ich ja schon Samstag fahre.
Sonntag bin ich dann mit meinem kleinen 2Std im Studio.
Aber ich fahre dann am Mittwoch Abend wieder.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (18. März 2011)

@ Ingo
Hi Ingo
Bist du immer noch nicht Fit????
Dann hat es dich aber wirklich hart getroffen.
Hoffe aber das du bald wieder mit uns fahren kannst.
Bis dahin alles gute und schnelle Genesung.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (19. März 2011)

Habe Heute eine Testtour gemacht.
Geht wieder, werde beim nächsten Mal natürlich wieder mit dabei sein.
Oder habt Ihr gedacht ihr würdet mich so schnell los.

Danke für die Genesungsgrüße.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (19. März 2011)

Heutige Tour bei bestem Wetter mit klasse Mitfahrern.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 66,22km bei 740hm.
War auf dem Heimweg doch noch mal hoch zum Kreuz und hinten wieder runter und dann wieder hoch zur Fischbachhöhe.
@ Ingo
Freut mich das du wieder Fit bist
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (19. März 2011)

Hi,
Tour war,aber auch etwas anstrengend.
@Freddy
Du bekommst wohl nie genug.
Gruss Dietmar


----------



## Beppe (19. März 2011)

Hi,
war nach der Runde total gar, hat aber bis auf den kleinen Abflug richtig Spaß gemacht. Freddy, der Wahnsinn wie Du Dich auskennst *Daumen hoch*. Nach einer ausgiebigen Dusche, Versorgung der Wunden ;-) hab ich mir ordentlich den Bauch vollgeschlagen.
Radpflege wird morgen nachgeholt, viellicht... 

Bis bald,
Jroß Beppe


----------



## Naish90 (23. März 2011)

Hi,

habe gestern mit Andreas eine nette Tour über die Glessener gemacht .

Bei diesem wetter kann es nicht beser sein, alle Trails sind super zu fahren.

Freue mich schon auf heute Abend.

@ Patrick, gute Besserung damit Du schnell wieder fit wirst.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (23. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht, so daß ich gerade von einer kleinen Tour wieder komme. Wünsch euch viel Spaß heute Abend.

Gruß
Andresa


----------



## Freddy41 (24. März 2011)

Hi alle
War wieder mal eine tolle Tour bei bestem Wetter,zum Schluss wurde es aber wieder richtig kalt.Bei mir waren es dann aber mal gute 45km .
@ Andreas(Dicker70) und Patrick
Wünsche euch beiden schnelle Genesung und alles Gute.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (26. März 2011)

@ Walter
War doch mal wieder eine tolle Tour.
Wetter hat auch gehalten.
Bei mir sind dann auch 67,72km bei 695hm zusammen gekommen.
Werde dann morgen noch die Kurbel tauschen und wenn alles klappt für Mittwoch die Tour eintragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (27. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

war gestern Abend auch mit Andreas auf der Kippe bei besten Bedienungen unterwegs .
Wir hatten auch eine tolle Tour, bis das ich meinen Umwerfer geschrottet habe .
Dann hat Andras mich von Glessen nach Hause gezogen, war mal was anderes. Hoffe das Bike wird schnell wieder gesund.

@Friedhelm, stellst Du für Mittwoch eine Tour ein?


Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (28. März 2011)

@ Ingo
Werde für Mittwoch wohl keine Tour eintragen,kann sehr wahrscheinlich nicht fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (29. März 2011)

Hi,

denke das mein Bike heute wieder gesund wird .
Dank Expresslieferung von Patrick .
Dann stelle ich heute Abend eine Tour für Mittwoch ein.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## punisher2k (30. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

leider habe ich es die letzten male nicht geschafft mit zu kommen,
aber heute abend wär ich gerne dabei wenn es nicht regnet.

wie siehts aus?

viele grüße

patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (31. März 2011)

@ Patrick(punisher2k)
Diese Woche ging es bei mir nicht,aber ab nächste Woche hast du dann die möglichkeit wieder mit uns über die Glessener-Höhen zu düsen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (1. April 2011)

Wüsche allen Fahrern am Sonntag viel Spaß.

Grüße Andreas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (1. April 2011)

@ Andreas
Jo Danke
Ich hoffe nur das sich das Wetter von Samstag auf Sonntag hält.Dann wird es eine tolle Angelegenheit.
Bin mal gespannt wenn ich da so treffe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dom_i (1. April 2011)

Hi!
Ich fahr auch oft auf der Kippe!
Nehmt ihr mich mal mit? 

Hab zwar kein High-End Rad, bin aber nicht der langsamste würde ich jetzt mal sagen. Hier mal meine Homepage, ein paar Touren habe ich dort hochgeladen. Vllt. erkennt mich sogar jemand wieder!? 
http://terpk.te.funpic.de/wordpress/

Fahrt ihr ausschließlich mittwochs?

Grüße, Dominik


----------



## dicker70 (2. April 2011)

Bin am Sonntag um 10.30 am Parkplatz alte


----------



## dicker70 (2. April 2011)

Bin  Sonntag um 10.30 am Parkplatz "alte Aachener Str"


----------



## Freddy41 (3. April 2011)

Hi Leute
War doch mal eine schöne Abwechlung heute in Brohltal
Wetter gut
Tour super
Verpflegung extra klasse
So macht das fahren Spass.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (4. April 2011)

Dem kann ich nur beistimmen.
Wenn man bedenkt wie das Wetter am Nachmittag war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (6. April 2011)

Hey, ich freu mich schon auf heute Abend!
Sind ja schon einige Leute angemeldet


----------



## dom_i (6. April 2011)

Hi!
Ich war der ohne Helm ^^
Also erstmal vielen Dank das ihr mich trotzdem mitgenommen habt!
Ich fand es echt hammer geil, hat mächtig Spaß gemacht und ich muss noch viel üben  
Ihr seid ne super Truppe, fands echt total cool. Danke auch für die freundliche Aufnahme und Unterstützung!
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dann auch mit Helm dabei!


----------



## Naish90 (6. April 2011)

Ja Leute,

für ne Mittwochstour nicht schlecht.
Bei mir waren es 55Km mit 584Hm.
War echt eine tolle Truppe heute, auch ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## punisher2k (7. April 2011)

Es war wirklich wieder der Oberhammer! Da merkt man erst was man an den Tagen verpasst hat, wo man nicht mit gefahren ist 

Wie sieht das mit dem *3. HaardBiker CTF am 8. Mai * aus? Hat jemand von euch vor dort mit zu fahren? Die nächsten Touren sind ja alle da oben in der Region, diese scheint aber ne besonders schöne zu sein.
Würde sehr gerne da hin fahren. Wenn ich jemanden mitnehmen soll, bitte bescheid sagen, seidenn es es hat jemand was größeres als nen Golf und möchte fahren 

@terpk: Helme gibts glaube ich gerade bei aldi & lidl, für 10-15 und ich glaube die stehen teureren modellen in nichts nach...außer vom komfort evtl


----------



## Naish90 (7. April 2011)

Hi Patrick,

wenn das was fÃ¼r dich ist? Den werden einige von uns fahren.
Ist aber ein Rennen.


http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike.aspx

GruÃ, Ingo



punisher2k schrieb:


> Es war wirklich wieder der Oberhammer! Da merkt man erst was man an den Tagen verpasst hat, wo man nicht mit gefahren ist
> 
> Wie sieht das mit dem *3. HaardBiker CTF am 8. Mai *aus? Hat jemand von euch vor dort mit zu fahren? Die nÃ¤chsten Touren sind ja alle da oben in der Region, diese scheint aber ne besonders schÃ¶ne zu sein.
> WÃ¼rde sehr gerne da hin fahren. Wenn ich jemanden mitnehmen soll, bitte bescheid sagen, seidenn es es hat jemand was grÃ¶Ãeres als nen Golf und mÃ¶chte fahren
> ...


----------



## punisher2k (7. April 2011)

musste auch leider gerade feststellen das an dem wochenende vom CTF Marl 2 geburtstage sowie muttertag zu feiern sind , schade...
aber den schinderhannes mit zu fahren ist natürlich auch sehr reizvoll, der halbmarathon wird zwar wegen der höhenmeter evtl etwas härter für mich, aber dabei sein ist alles, möchte mal mit so vielen leuten starten. also werde ich mich mal anmelden =)


----------



## Freddy41 (7. April 2011)

Hi Leute
Fand das war gestern mal wieder eine geile Tour mit bestem Wetter und super Mitfahrern.Wenn ich das Wetter heute sehen hatten wir mal wieder einen guten Zeitpunkt erwischt.
Hätte nicht gedacht das man in einer so großen Gruppe so zügig und Pannenlos fahren kann,Respekt an alle.Bei mir waren es immerhin 44,75km bei 479hm.
@punisher2k.
Ist eine gute Wahl den Schinderhannes zu fahren.
Ich fahre ihn jetzt zum 5.mal.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jobo1 (9. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ist morgen früh jemand auf der Glessener Piste ?
würde mich mal gerne wieder anschließen.
grüsse
Achim


----------



## punisher2k (9. April 2011)

hey,

wollte morgen nachmittag um 4 uhr entweder durch die ville oder den königsforst touren.
wie siehts damit aus?! =)


----------



## dicker70 (9. April 2011)

Bin morgen um 10.30 am Parkplatz "Alte Aachenerstr."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobo1 (10. April 2011)

dicker70 schrieb:


> Bin morgen um 10.30 am Parkplatz "Alte Aachenerstr."


 Sorry,
ich war ein paar Minuten später und habe Dich dann wohl verpasst.
Schade, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.
Gruß
Achim


----------



## Freddy41 (10. April 2011)

@ Dietmar und Walter
Hoffe ihr hattet gestern noch eine schöne Tour.
Ich war schon ein wenig traurig das sich die neue Nabe so schnell Verabschiedet hat.Hoffe das war nur ein Montagsprodukt und die neue hält länger.
Dank noch mal an Dietmar für`s Hinterrad,sonst hätte ich die ganze Strecke nach Hause schieben müssen.
Mach dann gleich mal das Hinterrad vom Bike meiner Holden auf mein Bike,damit ich Mittwoch wenigstens fahren kann.
Trage dann die Tour gleich ein.
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (10. April 2011)

@Freddy

Walter und ich sind noch ein wenig auf der Kippe rumgefahren,aber irgendwie war nach Deinem Defekt die Luft raus.
Heute Nachmittag habe ich noch eine kleine Runde auf der Glessener Höhe gedreht und mich noch einer MTB-Gruppe anschließen dürfen mit denen ich dann noch einige Trails gefahren bin.
Bis Mittwoch 
Gruss Dietmar


----------



## dicker70 (10. April 2011)

Schade Achim,
war ne schöne Tour( leider alleine), 60,22km, 702hm bei einem 
schnitt von 21,42kmh, vielleicht klappt es nächste Woche.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dom_i (10. April 2011)

Hey, fährt morgen jemand von euch?
Ich muss meine neue Gabel ausprobieren 
Mittwoch soll es regnen, das wird dann bei mir leider nichts :/

Schönen Rest-Sonntag noch, Gruß Dominik


----------



## dom_i (11. April 2011)

Hi'!
Ich bin heut nohcmal die Strecke gefahren, die wir letzte Woche gefahren sind. Super! Diesmal ohne Baum-Kontakt 
Hab was geübt, aber das ist alles noch sehr ausbaufähig... die Gabel ist geil! Dafür ist nun mein Innenlager hin... 
Hach ätzend...


----------



## Naish90 (11. April 2011)

Hi Dominik,

ich war auch spontan auf der Glessener unterwegs.
Was hast Du dir denn für eine neue Gabel gegönnt?
Tretlager habe ich auch gerade neu, liegt wohl an unseren Boden hier und dem nassen Winter.
Vielleicht bis Mittwoch , wenn es nicht regnet.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## dom_i (12. April 2011)

Hi,

es ist eine Reba SL von '09 - hätte nie gedacht das es so geil ist, kenn halt nur meinen Schrott den ich vorher dran hatte 

Gruß Dominik


----------



## Freddy41 (12. April 2011)

So Leute
Wettervorhersage für morgen ist gut.
Wird wohl nur etwas kalt gegen Abend,das heißt also etwas wärmer Anziehen.
Ansonsten steht der Tour wohl nichts im Weg.
Am Wochenende kann ich dann leider nicht Biken,da wir Besuch haben und der von Donnerstag bis Sonntag bleibt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (13. April 2011)

Ja, da kommt ja heute wieder eine schöne Truppe zusammen.
Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken!


----------



## dom_i (13. April 2011)

Ich versuch mein Innenlager nochmal zu reinigen und hoffe auf ein Wunder, das das lästige Geräusch wegbleibt. 
Wenns funktioniert bin ich auch am Start! (mit Helm natürlich  )


----------



## Naish90 (13. April 2011)

Fahr doch nach Oberaußem zum Zimmermann, der kann dir bestimmt ein neues verkaufen!



terpk schrieb:


> Ich versuch mein Innenlager nochmal zu reinigen und hoffe auf ein Wunder, das das lästige Geräusch wegbleibt.
> Wenns funktioniert bin ich auch am Start! (mit Helm natürlich  )


----------



## dom_i (13. April 2011)

Sollte es nicht funktionieren werde ich dies auch tun, nur dann wirds mit der Tour nichts, da ich erst gegen 17Uhr Feierabend machen kann.
Aber danke für den Tipp!


----------



## punisher2k (13. April 2011)

Dann holen wir mal wieder das winter equipment hervor hehe. Der willi wollte auch kommen bin mal gespannt ob ers auch macht
Bis später! Freue mich schon


----------



## dom_i (13. April 2011)

Falles es jemanden interessiert, hier meine aufgezeichnete Tour 
Spaß hats gemacht!!!
http://terpk.te.funpic.de/wordpress/?p=221


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (13. April 2011)

Hi alle,

super Tour wierder.
Bei mir waren es dann 57 Km bei 532 Hm und einem Schnitt von 20,1 Km. Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß die nächsten 2 Wochen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (13. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

habt ihr den schon geduscht , wen ihr mal so schnell mit dem Rad seid.....

Kann mich dem geschriebenen nur anschließen, tolle Tour, bis auf den Aufseher. Aber der macht ja auch nur seinen Job.


Andreas

@Viel Spaß beim Holländischen Eier suchen Ingo.


----------



## dom_i (13. April 2011)

Duschen? Ich dachte wir fahren am Sonntag wieder!? ...


----------



## Freddy41 (14. April 2011)

So Leute
Habe jetzt auch geduscht und muss sagen das ich doch erstaunt darüber war das man mit 12 Bikern so lange ohne Panne oder sonstige Probleme fahren kann.War echt klasse bei dem Wetter und mit den tollen Mitfahrern.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 55,40km bei 489hm.
Am Wochenende kann ich ja leider nicht,aber ich werde für Mittwoch dann wieder eine Runde eintragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (14. April 2011)

@ Andreas (dicker70)
Hat doch geklappt mit dem Toureintrag.
Und hast sogar schon den ersten Mitfahrer,also mach mir keine Schande und Fahr alles was wir kennen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (15. April 2011)

@ Andreas,

viel Spaß bei deiner ersten Tour, als Guide!
Natürlich euch allen viel Spaß.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## dom_i (16. April 2011)

Tut mir Leid, aber ich muss leider für morgen absagen.
...hab en dickes Knie :/

Euch trotzdem viel Spaß!
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Freddy41 (18. April 2011)

Hi Dominik
Hoffe du bist bis Mittwoch wieder Fit.
Die Tour ist auf jedenfall schon eingetragen.
Ansonsten Gute Besserung.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dom_i (18. April 2011)

So schlimm ist es nicht, war Sonntag auch noch ne kleine Runde unterwegs, aber nur Asphalt.
Ja und da kommt auch schon der nächste Dämpfer  Mich hat ein älterer Herr mit dem Auto umgenietet, bekomme jetzt erstmal einen neuen LRS... hoffe das Rad wird schnell wieder fit, mal abwarten. Mittwoch wird bei mir wohl eng, ansonstne wieder spontan ohne Anmeldung 

Passiert ist sonst weiter aber nichts! Nur Materialschäden.

Sollte ich nicht dabei sein, euch viel Spaß!


----------



## AAFA (21. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal allen Bikern ein frohes Osterfest und viele bunte Eier. 
War dieser Tage mal auf der Sophienhöhe und einigemale auf der Glessener unterwegs. Mir fehlt richtig das kalte Wetter und der Matsch. Staub trocken ist das ja.
Der Drahtseiltrail ist nun herrlich zu fahren, ein wenig anders ist die Strecke mittlerweile auch.
Wo sind den die Tourberichte von Sonntag und Mittwoch?? sind den alle in Urlaub?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (22. April 2011)

So hier der Bericht von Mittwoch.
Wir sind eine sehr zügige Tour Richtung Quarzwerke und Marienfeld gefahren.
Es waren dann auch 49,43km bei 508hm.
Hier die Tour von heute
Heute gab es dann die Sahnetour bei Uli.
Das waren schon andere Verhältnisse
Hier sind es dann 71,70km bei 1700hm geworden.
Das hat mal richtig Spass gemacht.
Und ich habe dann auch mal eben 4956 Kalorien verbraucht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (23. April 2011)

So Leute
Bin gerade von einer Familientour zurück.
Sind Straße Richtung Köln und dann durch den Stadtwald Richtung
Haus am See.Dieser wurde gerade von Poldi im Laufschritt umrundet.Alles in allem waren es dann 51,08km bei 273hm und einem Schnitt von 19.00 kmh.
Morgen gehts dann ins Marienfeld.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (23. April 2011)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So hier der Bericht von Mittwoch.
> Wir sind eine sehr zügige Tour Richtung Quarzwerke und Marienfeld gefahren.
> Es waren dann auch 49,43km bei 508hm.
> Hier die Tour von heute
> ...


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen, war allerdings auch platt wie Flunder

Gruß Andreas


----------



## AAFA (27. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe ihr habt Ostern gut überstanden und reichlich Eier gefunden. 
War gestern spontan auf der Glessener unterwegs und habe einige Abfahrten genossen. Anschließend noch nach Elsdorf ein Eis essen, am Ende waren es 55km bei 450 hm. Wünsch euch für heute Abend viel Spaß, dürfte ja nicht so staubig sein. Ich kann leider nicht. Bis die Tage. 
Ist für Samstag etwas geplant?

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (27. April 2011)

Hi Andreas (AAFA)
Wegen Wintereinbruch und Dauerregen hatte ich die Tour heute abgesagt.Werde aber für Samstag eine neue Ansetzten,in der Hoffnung das es trocken und wärmer wird(Habe meine Wintersachen schon für den nächsten Winter versteckt und hole sie auch nicht mehr raus).
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (28. April 2011)

So Leute
Tour für Samstag ist drin.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dom_i (30. April 2011)

Ich werd wohl erst so gegen 17Uhr eine Runde drehen können. Hat da noch jemand Lust? 

EDIT: Quark, Planänderung, ich bin dabei  Werd nur was früher abhauen!
Ich bring noch einen Freund mit, der hat sein MTB nun wieder fit gemacht und will auch mal die Trails testen. Hoffe wir halten euch nicht auf, denke aber das kriegen wir schon hin! Vom Speed her ist er gleich auf wie meiner einer, bei den Trails allerdings ebenso Neuling


----------



## pd1 (30. April 2011)

Hallo ,
wollte morgen so gegegn 10 uhr eine runde über die kippe machen, wenn einer lust hat bin gegen 10 uhr am Parkplatz höhe Hallerhof .
gruß pd


----------



## dicker70 (1. Mai 2011)

werde da sein.
gruß dicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (1. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute
War gestern mal wieder eine Abwechslungsreiche Tour.
Wir sind zu viert Richtung Quarzwerke gefahren,diese Umrundet
und dann Richtung Marienfeld wo wir uns dann von zweien verabschieden
mussten.Anschließend habe ich dann mit Andreas noch das Marienfeld unsicher
gemacht bevor wir uns dann auf den Weg hoch zum Glessener-Kreuz machten.
Hinter wieder runter und dann war es auch genug.
Bei mir waren es 72km bei 739hm und einem Schnitt von 19,3kmh.
Freue mich schon auf Mittwoch,hoffe das Ingo die Tour dann Einträgt und
den Guide macht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dom_i (1. Mai 2011)

Jau, die Quarzwerke waren echt cool!
Besonders der etwas schnellere Trail zum Schluss hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht 
Ich hoffe wir haben euch nicht zu sehr ausgebremst, wir waren zum Ende hin doch etwas geschlaucht


----------



## Naish90 (1. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

bin wieder zurück aus dem sonnigen Holland.
Habe eben mit Andreas AAFA eine kleine Runde gedreht.
Werde für Mittwoch eine Tour einstellen.
Freue mich schon wieder mit euch zu biken.
Holland ist zum Biken echt zu flach.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## hummock (2. Mai 2011)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Holland ist zum Biken echt zu flach



gehört die "Glessener Höhe" nicht auch zu Holland? 


Gruß aus dem Bergischen


----------



## AAFA (2. Mai 2011)

Hallöschen,

nachdem ich am Samstag mit Freddy und Terpk mit Kumpel unterwegs war und wie zu lesen ist nicht allzu kurz, wollte ich mit Ingo eine gemütliche Runde drehen. Am Ende waren es 40 km bei 430hm und einem Schnitt von 19,1km/h. Nun wissen wir endlich was gemütlich bei Ingo ist. .
Ich hatte am Samstag und Sonntag viel Spaß bei tollen Bediengungen. Am Mittwoch kann ich nicht, wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Mai 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> gehört die "Glessener Höhe" nicht auch zu Holland?
> 
> 
> Gruß aus dem Bergischen



Uli Uli Uli
Du weisst doch das die Glessener-Höhen fast so hoch wie die Wupperberge sind.
Aber wenn wir hier die 1700hm fahren sind wir mehr als 5 Stunden Unterwegs und danach komplett kaputt.Bei dir waren wir ja nur halb Tot.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (2. Mai 2011)

Hey, ich bin Mittwoch leider nicht dabei, aber ich denke in der nächsten Woche bin ich wieder am STart! Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Andreas
Du bekommst auch nie genug.
Hat dir das am Samstag nicht gerreicht.
Mir war es auf jedenfall genug.
Also Samstag war wirklich klasse ,finde es gut das du dann noch die Kraft hattest die Runden mit Ingo zu fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## punisher2k (4. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen!

wie sieht es denn mit heute abend aus?! bin fest davon ausgegangen mit euch ne runde zu drehen, sehe nur leider gerade keinen eintrag in den fahrgemeinschaften, was ist da los?


----------



## Naish90 (4. Mai 2011)

Dann schau mal richtig!
Treffpunkt Haller Hof um 18:30.





punisher2k schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit heute abend aus?! bin fest davon ausgegangen mit euch ne runde zu drehen, sehe nur leider gerade keinen eintrag in den fahrgemeinschaften, was ist da los?


----------



## surftigresa (4. Mai 2011)

*Hilferuf an Patrick!!!*

Die Handynummer funktioniert irgendwie nicht... und PNs kann ich Dir keine Schreiben, weil Dein Postfach voll ist.... und arbeiten bist Du heute auch nicht.... 

Kannst Du bitte noch mal schauen, ob Du mir die richtige Nummer geschickt hast?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Naish90 (4. Mai 2011)

Hi,

tolle Tour heute! Bis auf den Ausfall von Friedhelm.
Hoffe Du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen.
Schön das so viele Mitfahrer dabei waren
Bei mir waren es dann 55Km mit 580Hm.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## pd1 (5. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> *Hilferuf an Patrick!!!*
> 
> Die Handynummer funktioniert irgendwie nicht... und PNs kann ich Dir keine Schreiben, weil Dein Postfach voll ist.... und arbeiten bist Du heute auch nicht....
> 
> ...



Ist Leer ......
Bin auch heute im laden ...
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Mai 2011)

@ Ingo
Jo bin relativ gut nach Hause gekommen.
War schon mist das die Tour so früh zu Ende für mich war.
Hatte mich eigentlich auf eine tolle lange Tour gefreut.
Für Andreas fand ich es auch Schade.
@ Andreas
Danke nochmal fürs nach Hause bringen
Hoffe die nächste Tour lässt mich dann mein Bike nicht mehr in Stich und alles hält.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Thomsen (5. Mai 2011)

Wer ist noch alles in Oer Erkenschwick dabei, bei Die Haard.

Würde so gegen 7.45 Uhr in Frechen abfahren,
hätte auch noch ggf. Platz im Kombi für ein weiteres Bike mit Fahrer.


Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## pd1 (6. Mai 2011)

Thomsen schrieb:


> Wer ist noch alles in Oer Erkenschwick dabei, bei Die Haard.
> 
> Würde so gegen 7.45 Uhr in Frechen abfahren,
> hätte auch noch ggf. Platz im Kombi für ein weiteres Bike mit Fahrer.
> ...



Hallo Thomas ,
also der Andreas und ich sind auch da !!

Gruß Patrick
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Team Cologne-Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (8. Mai 2011)

Hi Ingo
Setzt du für Mittwoch die Tour ins LMB???.
Oder soll ich eine Eintragen.
@ Patrick und Andreas
Wäre ja gerne dabei gewesen in Oer Erkenschwick.
Aber der Muttertag hat es leider nicht zugelassen.
Hoffe ihr hattet viel Spass bei der Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Naish90 (8. Mai 2011)

Tour für Mittwoch ist drinn!

Gruß, Ingo



Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Ingo
> Setzt du für Mittwoch die Tour ins LMB???.
> Oder soll ich eine Eintragen.
> @ Patrick und Andreas
> ...


----------



## romka (8. Mai 2011)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Tour für Mittwoch ist drinn!
> 
> Gruß, Ingo




IN ist, wer DRIN ist 
auf ein fröhliches wiedersehen,
bis mittwoch

gruß
roman


----------



## Naish90 (11. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

super tolle Tour bei besten Bedingungen.
Und dann mit 12 Mitfahrern .
Bei mit waren es dann 56Km mit 523 Hm.

@ Marius, hoffe bei Dir ist wieder alles gut.
Wünsche Dir eine schnelle Heilung deiner Wunde.
Hoffe das Du noch mal mitfährst.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (11. Mai 2011)

So Leute ich hoffe ihr hattet alle euren Spaß, .
Nun gerade Ärger ich mich , das ich nicht mitfahren konnte. Werde aber hoffentlich das nächste Mal dabei sein..

Schöne Woche noch

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Mai 2011)

Jo Leute
War mal wieder eine sehr interessante Tour.
Leid tut es mir nur für Marius.
Hoffe es war nicht all zu schlimm.
Bei mir sind es dann 46,13km bei 480hm und einem Schnitt von 19,5kmh geworden.Die Höchstgeschwindigkeit lag dann auch bei 63kmh.
Also sie Laufräder sind Spitze.
Auch die Dauerlast bei jedem Anstieg in höchster Last haben der Nabe nichts ausgemacht.
Dank an Patrick für die hervorragende Arbeit.
Jetzt kann der Schinderhannes kommen,ich hoffe nur das es trocken bleibt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (13. Mai 2011)

Hey Biker,

da ich Samstag nicht kann, habe ich für Sonntag eine Tour eingestellt.
Werde heute auch noch fahren so um 17:00 Uhr!
Wenn einer Lust hat?

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## romka (13. Mai 2011)

grüßt euch gemeinschaft 

also die tour (jedenfalls bis zum missgeschick  ) war wie immer super. der marius wurde mit 4 stichen genäht und ihm gehts gut. bei mir warens dann am ende um die 700hm und ca. 70km. bin bei uns die halde noch 2 mal hoch und runter 

bis demnächst
gruß
roman


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Mai 2011)

Na Leute
War doch mal wieder eine richtig geile Tour gestern.
Bis auf den Kettenriss von Dietmar ( kommt wohl von dem
Krafttraining).
Der wurde dann aber behoben und der weiteren Tour stand
nichts mehr im Weg.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 77,82km bei 801hm einem Schnitt
von 21,4kmH und einem Spitzenpuls von 206.
Also der Schinderhannes kann kommen.
Nächste Woche fahre ich dann in der Woche nicht,da am Wochenende
das Rennen stattfindet.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (15. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ja die Tour war gut,leider hat die Kette und meine Fahrkünste etwas geschwächelt,war wohl nicht mein Tag.

@Freddy und punisher
danke nochmals für das Kettenschloß und Kettennieter,ohne wäre es sicher auch eine schöne Wandertour geworden.


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## punisher2k (16. Mai 2011)

Hehe gerne gerne 

Wer fährt denn mittwoch abend? Der boden bekommt ja langsam wieder mehr grip...


----------



## romka (16. Mai 2011)

also ich denke ich werde wieder vor ort sein


----------



## Thomsen (17. Mai 2011)

Bin auch dabei, irgendwer muss den Schnitt senken.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## brigdompteur (17. Mai 2011)

Hi,
werde am Mittwoch um 18:30 an der alten Aachener Str letzter Parkplatz vorbeifahren,von dort können wir mal schauen wo es langgeht.
Gruss


----------



## dom_i (18. Mai 2011)

Hi brigdompteur,

Fahr doch um 18Uhr zur alten Aachener Straße, dann kannst du um 18:30Uhr am Hallerhof sein und dich mit den anderen Kollegen treffen 
siehe dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11739

Gruß Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romka (18. Mai 2011)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hi,
> werde am Mittwoch um 18:30 an der alten Aachener Str letzter Parkplatz vorbeifahren,von dort können wir mal schauen wo es langgeht.
> Gruss



dietmar, wäre natürlich klasse, wenn du es schaffst um 18:30 am hallerhof zu sein. du weisst ja, ohne kettennieter bist du aufgeschmissen


----------



## Naish90 (19. Mai 2011)

Jo,

das war mal eine etwas ruhigere Tour.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer.
Bei mir waren es dann 57KM und 540Hm.


Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (19. Mai 2011)

Morgen zusammen,

da ihr ja gestern unterwegs wart, werde ich gleich einmal ein wenig die Glessener unsicher machen.
Die defizite dürfen nicht zu großwerden. 

Wünsche alle Teilnehmer des Schinderhannes alles Gute, heile Ketten, funktionierende Schaltungen und ein Plattfuss freies Rennen. 


Andreas


----------



## Thomsen (19. Mai 2011)

Gestern Abend auf dem Heimweg, klipperte irgendwas am Rad.
Hab dann zuhause gesehen das eine Speiche gebrochen ist.

Hat jemand einen Tipp wer im Umkreis so etwas repariert bis Sonntag?
Bzw. einen Laden der Speichen führt?
Schwarz in Türnich? Oder nur in Kölle?


Gruß Thomas
bei dem es gestern 56,5 km und 444 hm waren.


----------



## brigdompteur (19. Mai 2011)

Hi,
schöne Tour,hat wie immer Spass gemacht.
@Ingo,siehste es geht auch etwas gemütlicher,war genau mein Tempo.
@Thomas,Speiche müsste ich noch irgendwo rumfliegen haben.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## dom_i (19. Mai 2011)

Ich habs heute auch mal wieder aufs Bike geschafft ^^
Zwar nur 35km, aber immerhin! Details...

Wie siehts am Sonntag aus, ist da jemand unterwegs?


----------



## marius (20. Mai 2011)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Wollte nur noch mal kurz berichten das bei mir so weit alles i.O. ist. Wunde wurde mit 4 Stichen genäht. Nun heilt und juckt die Wunde fröhlich vor sich hin. Mit radeln ist jetzt erst mal nix. War aber bis dahin ne gute Tour, hatte ja auch noch die Anreise von 26km .

also bis denn.....


----------



## pd1 (20. Mai 2011)

Thomsen schrieb:


> Gestern Abend auf dem Heimweg, klipperte irgendwas am Rad.
> Hab dann zuhause gesehen das eine Speiche gebrochen ist.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp wer im Umkreis so etwas repariert bis Sonntag?
> ...



Hallo Thomas

Hr wieder o.k wenn nicht dann gib mir mal die Speichenlänge dann mache ich dir das bis Sonntag


----------



## Thomsen (21. Mai 2011)

Hab mir ein paar Speichen besorgt auf Ersatz, nebenbei noch die Nabe neu gefettet, gleich nochmal Schaltung nachstellen und eine kleine Proberunde drehen. 

Trotzdem Danke Patrick

Wir sehen uns dann in Emmelshausen

Thomas


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute
Wünsche allen die morgen den Schinderhannes fahren
viel Glück und bestes Wetter.
Wir sehen uns dann morgen früh zur Quälixtour pünktlich um 8.00 Uhr
am Sportplatz in Emmelshausen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (21. Mai 2011)

marius schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen!
> 
> Wollte nur noch mal kurz berichten das bei mir so weit alles i.O. ist. Wunde wurde mit 4 Stichen genäht. Nun heilt und juckt die Wunde fröhlich vor sich hin. Mit radeln ist jetzt erst mal nix. War aber bis dahin ne gute Tour, hatte ja auch noch die Anreise von 26km .
> 
> also bis denn.....



Hi Marius
Freut mich das es nicht ganz so schlimm war.
Gute Besserung und auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen
bei der nächsten Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Mai 2011)

Hi Thomas
Hoffe du bist gut ins Ziel gekommen und hast deine
angepeilte Zeit geschafft.
@ Alle vom Schinderhannes
War eine geile Veranstaltung bei guten Bedingungen.
Bei mir hat dieses mal alles gehalten.
Sehen uns dann am Mittwoch.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (22. Mai 2011)

Hi alle,

super schöne Tour, das Wetter hatte ja auch mitgespielt.
Hoffe bei Andreas ist alles wieder ok.
Alle Achtung Walter u. Friedhelm, da habt Ihr aber Gas gegeben.
So schnell kann ich nicht.
Bis Mittwoch dann.
Ich stell dann eine Tour ein.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Thomsen (22. Mai 2011)

Es hat heute ne Menge Spass gemacht, nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei. Bei mir waren es laut Edge 67,6 km mit 1558 hm.
Die "Feldwege" fuhren sich schwer und langsam.

@Freddy
Naja fast, es sind dann 5:15 h geworden. Bis Kilometer 55 sah auch alles nach 5 h aus dann war aber die Luft raus, und noch viele hm hochzuklettern. Hab auch mal ein Gel probiert, werde aber erstmal die Finger von dem Zeug lassen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dicker70 (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,
war eine geile Tour und es hat mal wieder Spass gemacht sich
so richtig hinzulegen(Scherz).Bis auf Schädel und Knie ist alles 
nicht so wild. Bis Mittwoch.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## romka (24. Mai 2011)

kann man ja richtig neidisch werden, bei den ganzen lobeshymnen für den schinderhannes hier . wir sehen uns dann morgen in gewohntre frische und gewohntem tempo ;-)

grüßle
roman


----------



## Beppe (25. Mai 2011)

Lob und Dank an den Guide, das war ne premium Runde heute. Bin gerade noch so im hellen und kurz vorm Hungerast zuhause angekommen. Hatte mit An- u. Rückreise 84km, 700hm und 4h15min auf der Uhr.

Bis übernächste Woche


----------



## Naish90 (26. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

ist ja der Wahnsinn, dass so viele Biker mit gefahren sind
Danke an alle Mitfahrer!
@ Beppe, freut mich das es Dir so toll gefallen hat .
Bei mir waren es dann 54Km und 556Hm bei 3 Std. Fahrzeit.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## dom_i (26. Mai 2011)

Coole Tour, ich hatte 46km bei nem 20er Schnitt.
Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (27. Mai 2011)

So Leute
Jetzt habe ich auch endlich Zeit mich für die tolle Tour zu bedanken.
Bei mir waren es dann 54,5km bei 568hm und einem Schmitt von 19,8kmh.
Da ich am Wochenende nicht kann freue ich mich schon auf Mittwoch.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (28. Mai 2011)

Hi,
fährt am Sonntag irgend jemand.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## pd1 (28. Mai 2011)

Hllo Dietmar ,
ich wollte morgen eine runde fahren bin so gegen 10.30 am Hallerhof 




brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hi,
> fährt am Sonntag irgend jemand.
> 
> Gruß Dietmar


----------



## brigdompteur (29. Mai 2011)

Hi,
bin dann auch so um 10:30 am Hallerhof.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## dom_i (29. Mai 2011)

Hey,
Mist hab hier garnicht reingesehen sondern nur bei den eingetragenen Touren geguckt. Schade.
War auch auf der Kippe unterwegs, fast einen halben Tag  total cool!

Andreas, gute Genesung! Hoffe es wird wieder alles 

Schönes Restwochenende euch, bis zur nächsten Tour!


----------



## Naish90 (29. Mai 2011)

Schade, auch ich hatte es zu spät erfahren, dass sich heute am Hallerhof Patrick u. Dietmar getroffen hatten.
So bin ich dann mit Sohnemann und Andreas AAFA etwas umher gefahren. 
Für Mittwoch werde ich keine Tour einstellen, da ich ab Mittwoch in Holland bin.
Also dann bis nächsten Mittwoch!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punisher2k (30. Mai 2011)

Fahre am Mittwoch abend im Siebengebirge, falls jemand lust hat =)

im LMB Mittwoch 18.30 - Nachtigallental


----------



## dom_i (30. Mai 2011)

Hört sich gut an Patrick 
Hast du ein großes Auto? Vllt bin ich dabei, könnte aber auch selbst runterfahren, jedoch leider nur alleine, da ich einen Kleinwagen habe und der Kofferraum nur mäßig Platz lässt :/

Möchte noch nicht fest zusagen, sag aber noch Bescheid!


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Mai 2011)

@ Ingo
Dann habe ich mal die Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen.
Hoffe das es morgen mal regnet,damit der Staub etwas weniger wird.
Wünsche dir viel Spass in Holland.(natürlich ohne Regen)
Gruß an alle.


----------



## Thomsen (30. Mai 2011)

@Freddy
Bin dabei am Mittwoch

@Patrick
wollest du nicht in Dortmund mitfahren?
naja war am Samstag in Dortmund Aplerbeck und bin die Marathonstrecke gefahren bis bei km 71 sich das Schaltwerk meines Mitfahrers im Hinterrad verstecken wollte.
Dann gab es bis zum nächsten Kontrollpunkt Cube Stereo Single Speed.
Somit waren es 80 km & 1670 hm.

Grus Thomas


----------



## dom_i (31. Mai 2011)

Patrick, hat sich bei mir erledigt...
Werde am Samstag mit nem Kumpel im Siebengebirge fahren. Falls wer Interesse hat!?


----------



## punisher2k (31. Mai 2011)

@Dominik 

Wollte mit der Bahn da hin fahren (studententicket), deswegen siehts mit mitnehmen leider schlecht aus, aber mitm auto kommt man bestimmt auch gut hin =)


----------



## Naish90 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne Tour!
Die Bodenverhältnisse haben sich bestimmt deutlich verbessert.
Es soll auch viel Wind in Holland geben .
Hang Loose!

Gruß, Ingo



Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Ingo
> Dann habe ich mal die Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen.
> Hoffe das es morgen mal regnet,damit der Staub etwas weniger wird.
> Wünsche dir viel Spass in Holland.(natürlich ohne Regen)
> Gruß an alle.


----------



## dom_i (1. Juni 2011)

Huhu,
ich bin heute Abend auch auf der Glessener unterwegs, jedoch etwas später. Also ich schaffe es nicht bis 18:30Uhr. Welche Richtung schlagt ihr denn ein? Könnt ihr das schon sagen? Vllt fährt man sich ja über den Weg  
Bis evtl. heut Abend! Viel Spaß allen! 

Gruß Dominik


----------



## Orcus (1. Juni 2011)

Ich währe auch den Schnitt senken gekommen werde es aber nicht schaffen bis 18:30 Uhr da zu sein.
Fährt vieleicht irgendwer anderes, der auch mit sowas lahmen wie mir kein Problem hat, zu der Zeit oder was später von den Hallerhöfen los?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Thomsen (2. Juni 2011)

Super Tour heute,
war ne schöne Runde, viele Trails sogar welche die ich noch nicht kannte.
Bei mir waren es 48 km mit 356 hm.
PS: Danke für das Guiding!












@ Ingo: Heute wurde so richtig rumgeiert, am Ende war nur ein 16.9 Schnitt auf meinem Garmin, war so richtig entspannt zuhause. Hoffe du kommst bald wieder!


Gruß Thomas;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (2. Juni 2011)

Tag zusammen,

nach langer Zeit eine Staubarme Tour bei besten Verhältnissen und toller Truppe.
Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht Mittwochs zu fahren.
Danke an den älteren Herrn, unser Guide Freddy.

Andreas

@Ingo wurde tatsächlich vermisst.


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
War echt eine klasse Tour mit besten Mitfahrern.
Bei diesem Wetter konnte es echt nicht besser sein,
hoffe die nächsten Touren werden weiterhin so sein.
Bei mir waren es dann bei 45,98km immerhin 450hm.
Habe dann auch schon die Tour für Samstag eingetragen.
Bis dahin.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen
War doch mal eine Erlebnisreiche Tour gestern bei bestem Wetter
Unser neuer Mitfahrer (Sven) hat direkt das volle Programm
bekommen.Angefangen mit der Dornen-Abfahrt mit viel Blutverlust,
weiter mit einem Kettenriss und dann mehr Kilometer und Höhenmeter
wie geplant.Hoffe trotzdem das es Sven und Walter genauso viel Spass
wie mir bereitet hat.Bei mir sind es dann mit An-und Abfahrt 69,67km
bei immerhin 731hm geworden.
@Walter
Die Aufzeichnungen der Mini Kamera sind leider nicht so toll
Kann ich also nicht weiter Empfehlen.
Sind deine Wunden wieder verheilt?.


Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (5. Juni 2011)

Tja Kettenriss,Blutverlust,Wunden und 
Dornen das kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Juni 2011)

@ Patrick
Wie war denn deine Einsteigertour unter Aufsicht des BDR.
Ist alles gut gelaufen oder hattest du Probleme?????.
Berichte einfach mal wie es war.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (6. Juni 2011)

Tour für Mittwoch ist drin!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Cherrytec (6. Juni 2011)

Morgen ,morgen

Einsteigertour mit PD war supi!! War alles dabei hat

mir viel spass gemacht in meinem "alten Revier"

zu fahren.

gruss  Frank


----------



## Orcus (6. Juni 2011)

Werd euch Mittwoch wieder nerven.

Gruss Sebastian


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Juni 2011)

Bin dabei
Aber nur wenn es nicht so schüttet wie heute
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superalu (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo, nachdem ich mich von dem doch starken Blutverlust halbwegs erholt habe, nochmals vielen Dank an den Guide. Das war echtes Abenteuer und wo gibt es heute sowas noch? Falls es am Mittwoch trocken bleibt, bin ich wieder dabei. Grüße an die Mitbluter, Walter


----------



## dom_i (6. Juni 2011)

Könnte vllt was frisch (18°) werden am Mittwoch, aber ich versuch auch zu kommen.
Wollen wir nochmal die Quarzwerke fahren? Hätt ich mal Lust zu!


----------



## Thomsen (7. Juni 2011)

Fährt jemand den Rhenser Canyon MTB Marathon 50km 1100hm oder interessanter 75km 1800hm am 03.07.2011?

Bei trockenem Wetter sehen wir uns am Mittwoch.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Naish90 (9. Juni 2011)

Hi Biker,

hat doch mal wieder Spaß gemacht mit so vielen netten Leuten eine Runde zu drehen. Vor allem ohne Sturz .
Danke an alle Mitfahrer, hoffe das die Teilnahme so bleibt.
Bei mir waren es dann 56Km und 540Hm bei einer Fahrzeit von etwas mehr als 3 Std.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## dom_i (9. Juni 2011)

Hey mit meiner "Heimfahrt" waren es dann 52km und 762hm 

Danke nochmal für die Getränke-Leihe!!!!  Beim nächsten Mal hab ich sicher meine eigene Flasche wieder dabei


----------



## Beppe (9. Juni 2011)

Ich leg noch einen drauf ;-) 91km incl. Hin- & Rückfahrt.
Schön wars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juni 2011)

Tja Leute
Da kann ich nicht ganz mithalten.
Bei mir waren es dann nur 49,65km bei etwa 468hm.
Aber es hat wie immer Spass gemacht.
Werde dann jetzt auch die Tour für Montag eintragen.
Da werden es dann bei mir bestimmt 70-80km werden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Juni 2011)

So Leute
Habe die Montagstour auf Sonntag verlegt.
Wetter.com hat für den kompletten Montag
regen gemeldet.
Der Sonntag soll schön und trocken bleiben.
Hoffe es findet sich trotzdem der ein oder andere
Mitfahrer.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (11. Juni 2011)

Grüße aus Uslar ,
bin heute mal zum einstimmen um 19 uhr die Turmrunde gefahren 18 km bei 610 hm .
Viel spaß Morgen ......

Gruß pd


----------



## Orcus (12. Juni 2011)

Fährt morgen zufällig gegen 15 Uhr wer?

Gruss, Sebastian


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Juni 2011)

Heutige Tour war doch super.
Wetter klasse,Mitfahrer super und die Wege waren auch alle
fahrbar.
Bei mir sind dann auch 70,58km und 700hm zusammen gekommen.
@ Sebastian
Also ich Glaube nicht das morgen bei der Wettervorhersage hier
einer aus der Gruppe fährt.
Falls das Wetter mitspielt wünsche ich dir auf jedenfall
viel Spass bei deiner Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (13. Juni 2011)

Kann dem nur zustimmen !

@Ditmar
Achte mit deinem breiten Lenker immer auf die Bäume.


----------



## brigdompteur (13. Juni 2011)

@dicker70
sprach dicker70 und blieb soeben mit seinem hängen.

Ja die Tour war schon fast gemütlich und wie immer gut geführt.


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Juni 2011)

Thomsen schrieb:


> Fährt jemand den Rhenser Canyon MTB Marathon 50km 1100hm oder interessanter 75km 1800hm am 03.07.2011?
> Hi Thomas
> Melde mich jetzt für den Rhenser Marathon an,Dicker70 will auch Teilnehmen,
> werde dann mit ihm die 75km fahren.
> ...


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Juni 2011)

So Thomas
Bin gemeldet und habe bezahlt
Werde also mit Sicherheit fahren,es sei denn es regnet Hunde.
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## jobo1 (13. Juni 2011)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Heutige Tour war doch super.
> Wetter klasse,Mitfahrer super und die Wege waren auch alle
> fahrbar.
> Bei mir sind dann auch 70,58km und 700hm zusammen gekommen.
> ...


 
Auch von meiner Seite danke für die prima geführte Tour, auch wenn mich mein Bein zum frühzeitigen Ende( 58km) gezwungen hat.
War mal wieder eine neue Strecke für mich dabei.
Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orcus (14. Juni 2011)

Ist es richtig das die nächste Tour für den 16.6 drin steht, also Donnerstag?

Gruss,

Sebastian


----------



## Naish90 (14. Juni 2011)

Tour habe ich auf Mittwoch gelegt!


----------



## Naish90 (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle,

komme auf jeden Fall zum Treffpunkt!
Hoffe der Regen ist dann wieder weg.
Dann wird es halt mal wieder etwas matschiger 

Gruß, Ingo



Naish90 schrieb:


> Tour habe ich auf Mittwoch gelegt!


----------



## Naish90 (16. Juni 2011)

Hi Biker,

tolle Tour gestern, wieder mit so vielen Mitfahrern.
Danke an alle Mitfaher.
Bei mit waren es dann 55Km mit 530Hm und jede mänge Matsch an den Beinen .

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Juni 2011)

@ Ingo
Das war ja mal eine richtig geile Tour.
Respekt an dich,hast jeden Trail genommen den es hier gibt.
Die Gruppe war auch richtig gut drauf,das ist bei soviel Teilnehmer
auch nicht immer so.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Juni 2011)

Hier noch der Link zu meinem GPS Account.
Damit ihr euch mal die Gegend etwas genauer 
ansehen könnt
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.82270.html.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Juni 2011)

So habe dann die heutige Tour herausgenommen.
Das Wetter ist mir einfach zu unbeständig..
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dom_i (18. Juni 2011)

Lusche! 
Ich geh gleich radeln


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Juni 2011)

Bin halt nicht mehr so Jung und 
Robust wie du.
Aber das mit der Lusche zahle ich dir Heim
Werde dich mal mit zu einem Rennen nehmen und
dann sehen wir weiter.
Wünsche dir aber viel Glück mit dem Wetter heute
und nicht zu viel fliegende Äste
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## REGA1976 (18. Juni 2011)

Wetter war heute wider erwarten ganz gut, ich habe zwischen 13:30 und 16:30 keine Tropfen abbekommen und im Wald war es auch nicht so stürmisch


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Juni 2011)

Tja REGA1976 da hast du wohl Recht.
Habe meine Tour wohl etwas zu früh abgesagt.
Aber es sah echt nicht so aus als sollte sich das Wetter bessern.
Nächstes mal passiert mir das nicht mehr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (19. Juni 2011)

Hi,
war heute morgen auf der Glesener unterwegs(trocken) und hätte nicht 
gedacht, das alles so gut fahrbar war.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (19. Juni 2011)

Hi meine Bikerfreunde,

ich war dann lieber surfen, weil naß werde ich dabei sowieso.
Da ist es mir egal ob es regnet oder nicht
Stelle dann für Mittwoch eine Tour ein.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Juni 2011)

So Ingo
Habe mich dann mal für Mittwoch eingetragen.
Hoffe das Sauwetter wird sich bis dann ändern und 
die Sonne lässt sich mal wieder blicken.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (22. Juni 2011)

Hi,

war gesten Abend mit Andreas spontan eine kleine Runde  unterwegs!
Ist alles schon sehr nass u. matschig.
Hoffe das es heute nicht mehr so viel regenet.

Gruß, Ingo[

quote=Freddy41;8439115]So Ingo
Habe mich dann mal für Mittwoch eingetragen.
Hoffe das Sauwetter wird sich bis dann ändern und 
die Sonne lässt sich mal wieder blicken.
Gruß Friedhelm[/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (22. Juni 2011)

Habe die Tour für heute raus genommen.
Hat ja keinen Zweck, es sind ab Nachmittag noch Unwetter angesagt.
Vielleicht klapps ja am Sonntag.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## dom_i (22. Juni 2011)

Derzeit: Schönster Sonnenschein, Straße trocken, warm...
Also wenns gleich kein Weltuntergang gibt, werd ich richtig enttäuscht sein. Will endlich wieder biken!


----------



## punisher2k (22. Juni 2011)

mannomann....
was ist das denn für ein super wetter?! glaubs nicht 
aber am wochenende wird wieder geheizt!


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Juni 2011)

So Leute
Nachdem der Regen sich verzogen hatte,habe ich mich mit Andreas 
Richtung Sophienhöhe aufgemacht.Das Wetter wurde immer Schöner und der 
Berg immer höher.Oben angekommen haben wir dann auf gut Glück einen Abfahrtstrail gefunden.Dieser war so geil und technich Anspruchsvoll,das ich den mit Sicherheit noch einmal fahren werde.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 57,64km und einem Schnitt von 21,8kmh.
Hoffe das es am Sonntag bei Patrick´s Tour trockrn bleibt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (23. Juni 2011)

Hi...

wo war dieser Trail ungefähr? Wir sind auch immer noch auf der Suche nach ein paar von denen wir nur die "Ausgänge" bisher gesichtet haben.


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Juni 2011)

Da ich mich auf der Sophienhöhe nicht so gut auskenne und das meine erste Tour seid langem hier war,hoffe ich das dir meine GPS Daten weiterhelfen.Die Abfahrt war etwa bei 32,8 km.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.82775.html.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dom_i (24. Juni 2011)

Hui, ich war heute Mittag auf der Glessener, kurz nach dem lustigen Regenschauer...
Was eine Schlammschlacht!  Aber Spaß machts ja...
...hab dann auch mal die Bäume ausm Weg geräumt, die an dem Trail, der nach dem Beton-Trail, runter zur Grillhütte in Glessen geht.
Sagt mal, sollten die "SnakeSkin - Schwalbe Reifen" nicht "dicht" halten? Hab mir leider nen Platten eingfahren und durfte dann nach Hause schieben :/


----------



## punisher2k (24. Juni 2011)

Hey habe mal gehört das die reifen nur eine extra verstärkung and den flanken haben.ob das stimmt weis ich aber nicht...


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Juni 2011)

terpk schrieb:


> Hui, ich war heute Mittag auf der Glessener, kurz nach dem lustigen Regenschauer...
> Was eine Schlammschlacht!  Aber Spaß machts ja...
> ...hab dann auch mal die Bäume ausm Weg geräumt, die an dem Trail, der nach dem Beton-Trail, runter zur Grillhütte in Glessen geht.
> Sagt mal, sollten die "SnakeSkin - Schwalbe Reifen" nicht "dicht" halten? Hab mir leider nen Platten eingfahren und durfte dann nach Hause schieben :/



Der Snake Skin ist nur ein seitlicher Schutz und Dornen gehen auch da mal durch.
Tja,da hättest du mal über einen Ersatzschlauch und Pumpe Nachdenken müssen.
Das hat normal jeder auf der Tour mit
Dann hättest du die Tour auch zu Ende fahren können ohne zu schieben.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dom_i (25. Juni 2011)

Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette... 
Erst der Helm, dann die Flasche, jetzt das Ersatzteilekit... ihr habt ANforderungen... 

Aus Fehlern lernt man, demnächst bin ich mit vollem Gepäck dabei ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulsucks (25. Juni 2011)

tag zusammen...

ich bin seit fast 10 jahren und diversen knie-op auch wieder auf das mtb gekommen...diesmal ein fully...und dachte eigentlich ich kenne die kippe ganz gut, aber so auf anhieb würde mir keine einzige abfahrt einfallen, die sich "trail" nennen dürfte...oder meint ihr die etwas kleineren quer-durch-den-wald reitwege?! 

könnt ihr mir nicht mal ein paar tipps geben, wo ich was nettes finde?! 

die krater li+re am königsdorfer parkplatz habe ich bei meiner revival fahrt letzten donnerstag natürlich wiedergefunden...und das gipfelkreuz steht ja auch noch *lach*

evtl sieht man sich ja mal oben, grüsse robert


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Juni 2011)

Hi Robert
Wenn du Fit genug bist und deine Technik auch in Ordnung ist,dann fahr doch einfach morgen die Tour mit pd1 mit.
Da wirst du alle Trail`s kennen lernen die es hier gibt.
Die Tour startet morgen um 10.00Uhr am Parkplatz Hallerhof.
Brauchst dich also nur im LMB einzutragen und schon kanns losgehen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## soulsucks (25. Juni 2011)

ok, habe mich auch für morgen angemeldet...mal schauen wie weit ich mit euch mithalten kann!?

mfg robert


----------



## punisher2k (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Wollte mal kurz einen Statusbericht abgeben den ich euch mehr als schuldig bin nach gestern.
Auf der Fahrt mit dem netten Ärzteteam ins Krankenhaus Bergheim hats ganz schön geruckelt und es war schon etwas unschön mit all den Schläuchen und Spritzen... Wurde dann in die Unfallaufnahme eingeliefert und wurde geröntgt und mit Ultraschall durchleuchtet. Das ganze hat mit warten alles ganz schön lange gedauert, da ja nur die Sonntagsbesetzung am start war. Resultat ist ein Schlüsselbeinbruch der gegeneinander verschoben ist und deswegen morgen gerichtet und mit einem schönen stückchen metall fixiert wird. momentan trage ich einen Rucksackverband. Zum Glück haben Organe usw nix abbekommen, so wie es bis jetzt ausschaut.
Die Prellung am Rücken und der Seite schmerzt am meisten ;P

Ich danke euch nochmal für die super Unterstützung und freue mich schon wieder aufs bike zu kommen... dauert wohl noch 6 wochen.

werde mich aber zwischendurch natürlich nochmal melden =)

Viele liebe Grüße an euch alle


----------



## dom_i (27. Juni 2011)

WOW, was ist denn passiert???
********... ich wünsch dir alles gute und eine gute Genesung!!! Komm bald wieder auf die Beine!!!

Rucksackverabdn hatte ich auch mal, aufgrund eines komplizierten Schlüsselbeins-Schulter Bruch. Hat glaub ich 2 Monate gebraucht, aber wird wieder! Immer positiv denken! GUTE BESSERUNG!!!


----------



## AAFA (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo Patrick,

erstmal Gute Besserung, da ich hinter Dir war, kann man von Glück sagen, das es nur ein Schulterbeinbruch ist. Ich persönlich habe mit viel schlimmeren gerechnet. 
Wünsche Dir für morgen alles Gute und denke an dich.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Juni 2011)

HI Patrick
Finde auch das du doch Viel Glück hattest und nicht mehr passiert ist.
Hoffe das morgen alles gut geht und du nicht zu lange im Krankenhaus verweilen musst.
Dein MTB ist bei mir bis dahin gut aufgehoben,hast also alle Zeit der Welt.
Hoffe das du bald du wieder Fit genug bist um das Bike zu holen und die Touren mit uns wieder genießen kannst,ruf einfach an,oder gib hier Bescheid.Meine Tel. ist die 01727331157.
Wünsche dir bis dahin alles Gute und beste Genesung.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Naish90 (27. Juni 2011)

Hi Patrick,

auch von mir noch mal gute Besserung!
Und viel Glück bei der Op morgen.
Auf das Du schnell wieder auf Deinem Bike unterwegs bist.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Juni 2011)

Hi Ingo
Bin morgen nicht dabei,da ich am Sonntag in Rhens fahre werde ich diese Woche keine Tour fahren.
Wünsche euch aber Viel Glück mit dem Wetter.
Die Vorhersage ist ja leider nicht so gut.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (29. Juni 2011)

Hey,
ich versuch heut Abend auch dabei zu sein, kann es aber noch nicht sicher sagen.
Bis evtl. heut Abend!
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Naish90 (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

da es hier in Köln am regenen ist habe ich die Tour raugenommen.


----------



## dom_i (29. Juni 2011)

Ich war auf der Glessener Höhe unterwegs, war garnicht sooo nass wie ich es erwartet hätte. Aber alleine machts halt doch nicht soviel Spaß :/ Daher auch nur 25km.


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Juni 2011)

@ Thomas
Wie sieht es bei dir mit Rhens aus???????
Andreas und ich sind auf jedenfall auf der 75km Strecke
dabei.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Thomsen (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo und Servus,

bin gerade frisch aus Mallorca zurück (Familienurlaub/Bergtraining/Biertraining)
Bin bisher auch Sonntag dabei (75km) werde aber Nachmelden, aber Wetter sieht ganz gut aus.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## superalu (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Patrick, auch von mir die besten Wünsche zur schnellen Genesung.
War ja nicht dabei, aber werde mir von den anderen berichten lassen.
Grüße Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo Bikerfreunde,

habe für Mittwoch eine Tour eingestellt, in der Hoffnung das es mal nicht regenet und wir fahren können.

@ Friedhelm, wie war denn eure Tour am Sonntag?

@ Patrick (punisher2K), wie geht es Dir? OP gut überstanden?

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Juli 2011)

@ Ingo
Tour am Sonntag war erste Sahne,tolles Wetter,
beste Streckenverhältnisse,super Verpflegung.
Alles in allem super.
Habe mich dann für Mittwoch schon angemeldet.
Die Wettervorhersage ist auf jedenfall Prima.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. Juli 2011)

Hey...

wir wollen demnächst auch mal zur Glessener Höhe...hat jemand eine GPX-Datei mit einer guten Tour mit guten Trails?


----------



## hummock (5. Juli 2011)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tour am Sonntag war erste Sahne,tolles Wetter,
> beste Streckenverhältnisse,super Verpflegung.
> Alles in allem super.



und dabei wolltest Du auf dieser Schei§§strecke,wo jeder
abkürzen kann doch nie mehr starten.

Alle guten Dinge sind zwei  oder so

Hauptsache es hat Spaß gemacht,gute Zeit

und hier wartet schon das nächste Abenteuer: http://www.houffamarathon.be/  98iger Runde  ,wie siehts aus,biste  dabei?
Da kannst Du mal an Deine Grenzen gehen

Gruß
      Uli


----------



## Naish90 (7. Juli 2011)

Tolle Tour gestern .
Bei mir waren es dann 58Km bei 540HM und 3:10 Fahrzeit.

@ Sven, hoffe bei Dir ist alles wieder gut!

@ Sebastian, bist Du noch gut nach Hause gekommen?

Danke an alle Mitfahrer

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Beppe (7. Juli 2011)

Hi Friedhelm, Ingo &co,
wir waren gestern ums Quartzwerk unterwegs. In der Anfahrt sind paar der schöneren Trails durch Dornensträucher unpassierbar zugewachsen. Wir sehen aus, als hätten wir uns Stacheldraht durch die Armbeugen gezogen. :-/
Ausserdem rückt die Abbruchkante um die Grube immer näher Richtung Weg, gefährlich nahe... also schön aussen fahren.
Viele neue Verbotsschilder sind auch aufgestellt worden, so dass man beispielsweise beim verlassen der Grube Richtung Feld nun absteigen muss.
Vielleicht sollten wir demnächst mal paar Gartenscheren, besser Macheten  einpacken, um die Trails wieder frei zu schneiden. Sonst gibt die Natur die nimmermehr frei...
Grüsse Beppe


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Juli 2011)

Hi Ingo
Ja die Tour war wie immer klasse
Macht halt in der Gruppe immer sehr viel Spass,
auch wenn es immer wieder Verletzte gibt.
Hoffe es war nicht so schlimm bei dir Sven.
Bei mir waren es dann 42,65km bei 433hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

nun ist endlich soweit. Für Sonntag wurde eine Altherrentour eingetragen. 

@Ingo es ist vollbracht


----------



## dom_i (8. Juli 2011)

Ich fühle mich diskriminiert!


----------



## AAFA (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo Domenic,

natürlich sind auch jüngere Biker gern gesehen.

PS: Jeder ist nur so Alt, wie er sich fühlt. 


Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (8. Juli 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> und dabei wolltest Du auf dieser Schei§§strecke,wo jeder
> abkürzen kann doch nie mehr starten.
> 
> Alle guten Dinge sind zwei  oder so
> ...



Hi Uli
Dieses mal haben die Streckenposten besser aufgepasst und
jeden der abkürzen wollte auf den richtigen Weg gebracht.
Das mit dem houffamarathon wird wohl eher nichts werden.
Werde da wohl meinen Eingang neu Pflastern.
Muss dabei sein weil mein Bruder mir hilft.
Aber wir fahren ja dieses Jahr noch dein Fauna Runde.
Bringe da noch ein oder zwei Fahrer mit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Juli 2011)

Habe für morgen keine Tour geplant,da die Wettervorhersagen
nicht besonders gut sind.
Werde also kurzfristig die Tour planen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Juli 2011)

@ Patrick
Wie geht es dir denn jetzt so.
Du bist ja wieder zu Hause und heilst deine Wunden.
Gib mal Bescheid wie es bei dir Aussieht.
@ Thomas
Habe dich in Rhens nicht gesehen.
Warst du nicht dabei.
Hast auf jeden Fall was verpasst,denn es war echt super.
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juli 2011)

So war dann Spontan auf der Glessener unterwegs.
Wetter war super.
Bei mir sind dann auch 53,58km bei 566hm und einem
Schnitt von22,00 kmh zusammen gekommen.
Hoffe ihr habt morgen auch so viel Glück mit dem Wetter.
Wünsche euch dann viel Spass bei der Tour mit neuem Guide
Bis Mittwoch dann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute
Fahren wir die Tour Dienstag.Wetter.com hat für Mittwoch
Regen ohne Ende gemeldet hat.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (10. Juli 2011)

Dienstag?? Wir fahren doch immer Mittwochs!
Oder ist an mir was vorbei gegangen?

Gruß, Ingo



Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Fahren wir die Tour Dienstag.Wetter.com hat für Montag
> Regen ohne Ende gemeldet hat.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Juli 2011)

Hi Ingo
Ist doch nur wegen der Wettervorhersage.
Die ist halt für Mittwoch echt bescheiden.
Deshalb der Dienstag.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (11. Juli 2011)

Hi Friedhelm,

Dienstag geht bei mir leider nicht!
Dann stell Du was ein.
Werde dann am Dienstag für Mittwoch eventuell was einstellen.
(Wenn das Wetter sich was bessert)

Gruß ,Ingo


----------



## superalu (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich wäre Dienstag dabei! Als Warmduscher werde ich mich nicht Mittwoch durch den Regen quälen . Patrick du hast ja eine Eifeltour ausgeschrieben. Bist du schon wieder fit? Grüße und bis morgen, Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ertsmal ein kleiner Bericht von der "Sonntags Alt Herren Tour" .
Nachdem Freddy am Samstag mit einem 22iger Schnitt vorgelegt hat, haben es sich die Alten nicht nehmen lassen, diesen mit einem 23iger zu toppen. Sind wohl doch nicht so Alt.

Zwischendurch hat den Ingo1, der Tapfer mitgehalten hat, sich verabschiedet, hoffe du bist mal wieder dabei.

Auch haben wir entsprechende PPausen eingelegt, wobei Ingo und Walter leider nicht konnten, die Tour war aber auf Ältere Herrn ausgelegt und wurde so gefahren.

Dann hatten wir noch zwei Pausen mit Reifenservice, innerhalb von 500m.
Schluß endlich waren wir nach ca. 2,5h Fahrzeit und 400hm bei 44km mit einen wirklichen Schnitt von 17 km/h  wieder am Haller Hof angekommen. Diesmal wieder ohne Personenschaden.

Bedanke mich bei meinen Begleitern Dietmar, Patrick, Andreas und Ingo1 für die Unterstützung meienr ertsen Tour als Guide.


@sofern ich es am Dienstag schaffe bin ich dabei


----------



## Naish90 (11. Juli 2011)

Wetter ist für Mittoch korrigiert worden.
Tour ist drin.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## punisher2k (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Tschuldigung das ich erst jetzt von mir hören lasse, war die letzte Zeit was viel um die Ohren, mit Klausuren schreiben und so...
Die Op ist gut verlaufen und nach 4 Tagen konnte ich nach Hause. Habe noch so eine Arm-Schlaufe getragen. Die hab ich nun abgelegt. Das Schlüsselbein wird von einem Titannagel in Position gehalten und heilt jetzt langsam aber sicher =)
Langsam geht auch die Physiotherapie los und ich darf auch schon wieder joggen, damit ich nicht alle Kondition verliere (zumindest von dem was vorher da war  ) 

Danke an die guten Genesungswünsche =)

Lg Patrick


----------



## dom_i (11. Juli 2011)

Hört sich gut an Patrick, alles Gute weiterhin!!!

Für Dienstag steht noch keine Tour drin, was ist da los? 
Ich war auch am Samstag unterwegs, bin davon ausgegangen das die "Altherren Tour" samstags war, hab aber keinen mehr gesehen  bis auf die Rentner die in Kdorf den Berg hochgeschoben haben. Da war aber keine von euch dabei...


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Juli 2011)

Hi Ingo
Bei mir sehen die Aussichten für Mittwoch immer noch Regen vorraus.
Habe deshalb die Tour mal für Dienstag eingetragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dom_i (11. Juli 2011)

21Uhr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (11. Juli 2011)

Sorry
Schon geändert,ist natürlich um 18.30Uhr
Danke für den Hinweis
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## LukePC (11. Juli 2011)

punisher2k schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Tschuldigung das ich erst jetzt von mir hören lasse, war die letzte Zeit was viel um die Ohren, mit Klausuren schreiben und so...
> Die Op ist gut verlaufen und nach 4 Tagen konnte ich nach Hause. Habe noch so eine Arm-Schlaufe getragen. Die hab ich nun abgelegt. Das Schlüsselbein wird von einem Titannagel in Position gehalten und heilt jetzt langsam aber sicher =)
> ...



Mist das is ja ******* mit dem Sturz. Ich hoffe, du wirst bald wieder fit und dass die Klausuren gut verlaufen.
Den Eifelcross in 2-3 Wochen können wir dann wohl erstmal knicken...
vl wird ja im Herbst vor Semesterbeginn oder nächstes Jahr was drauß?


----------



## superalu (12. Juli 2011)

Friedhelm jetzt ist für heute Abend doch Regen angesagt. Sollte es trotzdem trocken bleiben, melde ich mich telefonisch. Grüße Walter


----------



## AAFA (12. Juli 2011)

He was ist hier den los,

da fahren die Kerle im dicksten Winter bei den miesesten Verhältnissen und im Sommer beim kleinsten Regen .....

So lange es nicht regnet wird gefahren, was das Zeug hält.



Gruß
Andreas


----------



## dom_i (12. Juli 2011)

Erst ab 22Uhr gibts Regen, stellt euch nicht an! 
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## dom_i (12. Juli 2011)

Hey, coole Tour!
Bisschen kurz, aber es deckt sich mit der Angabe im LMB, 36km! 
Und wir sind nicht nass geworden, top! Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour!
Hoffe ihr habt nicht soviele Mückenstiche und Andreas, hoffe bei dir ist alles ok mit dem Bienenstich?


----------



## AAFA (13. Juli 2011)

Hi Danke der Nachfrage,

nach einer Behandlung mit einer rohen Zwiebel, habe ich keine Probleme. Sollte aber in der nächsten Tourbeschreibung als Gefahrenpunkt hingewiesen werden.

War aber eine gemütliche Dienstagabend Tour.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Juli 2011)

Tja Leute
Wenn ich mir das Wetter heute so Anschaue war es ein perfekter Zug gestern die Tour zu fahren
Aber so gemütlich war sie nun auch nicht,denn bei mir waren es 39,13km
bei 391hm und einem Schnitt von immerhin 20,10kmh.
War aber eine tolle Tour mit wie immer besten Mitfahrern.
Hoffe das Wetter wird sich aber bald wieder ändern und zu einem
echten Sommer werden,dann müssen wir nicht bei jeder Tour aus dem
Fenster schauen um zu Zittern ob wir fahren können oder nicht.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## jobo1 (14. Juli 2011)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tja Leute
> Wenn ich mir das Wetter heute so Anschaue war es ein perfekter Zug gestern die Tour zu fahren
> Aber so gemütlich war sie nun auch nicht,denn bei mir waren es 39,13km
> bei 391hm und einem Schnitt von immerhin 20,10kmh.
> ...


 
Genau Freddy,
der Wettergott war mit uns und somit super Bedingungen, wenn nicht ständig diese verdammten Bremsen und Wespen uns begleitet hätten. Vielleicht haben diese Biester ihren Teil für den Schnitt beigetragen.
Dank Patrick und Dominik war ich noch nie so schnell am Treffpunkt. Bei mir waren es dann 52 Spass km.- Gerne wieder -
Grüsse Achim


----------



## dom_i (15. Juli 2011)

Wie siehts mit einer Tour am Sa aus? Laut Wettervorhersage scheint es trocken zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (15. Juli 2011)

So Tour für morgen ist drin.
Habe natürlich Sonne ohne Ende bestellt.
Bis morgen dann.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dom_i (15. Juli 2011)

Schön!  Freu mich, bis morgen!


----------



## Naish90 (16. Juli 2011)

Das war ja mal wieder ne super Tour.
Ohne Regen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## stahlritzel (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo
Hat echt Spaß gebracht, tolle Trail´s,super Tempo,und eine nette Truppe...... Danke nochmal und bis demnächst


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute
Hier die Daten der Tour.
Bei mir waren es dann 61,64km bei 587hm und
einem Schnitt von 19,2kmh.
Freut mich das es Stahlritzel genau so viel Spass wie mir 
bereitet hat.
Also die Wetterverhältnisse waren super und die Mitfahrer wie
immer klasse.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
@ Dominik
Hoffe der Riegel hat dir geholfen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dom_i (16. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich bin tot...  unglaublich wie man sich auf Essen&Trinken freuen kann... Danke Freddy 
Ich hatte 65km bei einem 21er Schnitt (!?) und 700hm (kann das sein, wie siehts bei euch aus?). Die Handyaufnahme scheint wohl nicht so genau zu sein 

Tour war super, coole Truppe und nette Runde!  Bis hfftl. Mittwoch!


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Juli 2011)

So Leute
Habe dann mal die Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen,
da Ingo nicht genau weiss ob er es schafft.
Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.
Wenn es regnet trage ich die Tour kurz vorher wieder aus.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## dom_i (20. Juli 2011)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei heute :/


----------



## Naish90 (20. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

da haben wir aber mit dem Wetter richtig Glück gehabt.
Bei mir waren es 46Km mit 517 Hm.

Bis bald, Gruß Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juli 2011)

Hi Ingo
Kann man wohl echt sagen.
War das ein Glück mit dem Wetter,kaum zu Hause und
schon fing es an zu Regnen.
Bei mir waren es dann 39,18km bei 458hm.
Wünsche dir und deiner Familie dann einen schönen und 
sommerlichen Urlaub.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (23. Juli 2011)

@Freddy 

wollte mich gerade für die Tour heute eintragen und schwupp die wupp,Tour ist raus.Schade

Gruss Dietmar


----------



## superalu (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo, geht mir genauso. Wo ist denn die Tour geblieben? Fährt evtl. jemand heute mit, 13:30 Uhr Aachener Str.? Grüße Walter


----------



## brigdompteur (23. Juli 2011)

@Walter
Wenns nicht in strömen Regnet ,werde ich um 13:30 zur Alten Aachener Str kommen,um die verloren gegangene Tour wieder zufinden.
Ich hoffe wir sind dabei erfolgreich.
@Freddy 
kannst gerne mitsuchen.

Gruss Dietmar


----------



## superalu (23. Juli 2011)

Dann bis gleich. Du hast auch eine Pn. Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Juli 2011)

Tja Leute
Da heute morgen noch keine Eintragungen vorhanden waren
habe ich die Tour halt rausgenommen.
Ihr müsstet euch demnächst einen Tag vorher anmelden,
damit ich meinen Samstag dann besser planen kann.
Werde heute aber nicht mehr fahren,da ich dem Wetter einfach nicht traue.
Wünsche euch aber trockene Bedingungen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (26. Juli 2011)

Wie siehts mit einer Tour am Mittwoch aus? Das Wetter scheint ok zu sein.


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Juli 2011)

Ist schon drin
Bei Regen nehme ich die Tour aber wieder raus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dom_i (27. Juli 2011)

Narf... ich hab heut wieder Stress. Versuche bis 18:30Uhr da zu sein. Wird aber denke ich später. Werde dann anrufen und nachkommen, wenn ihr fahrt. Sorry :/


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute
Da hatten wir ja gestern richtig Glück gehabt.
Pünktlich um 18.00Uhr fing es an zu Regnen,
dann wurde der Regen immer stärker.
Kurz nachdem wir die Tour dann abgebrochen hatten
hörte der Regen schlagartig auf.
Hoffe doch das dieses Mistwetter das sich hier Sommer nennt,
bald wieder normal wird,damit wir die Touren trocken und Glücklich 
beenden.
Aber wir sind trotz alle dem immerhin 31,51km bei 300hm gefahren.
@ Andreas
Hoffe dein kleiner lässt sich nicht abschrecken und fährt die nächste Tour wieder mit uns mit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (29. Juli 2011)

Hi Freddy,
der "kleine" hatte Spaß und fährt bestimmt wieder mit.
So ein Wintertraining ist doch was schönes!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute
Die Tour findet dieses mal am Dienstag statt.
Denn für Mittwoch ist schon wieder Regen gemeldet.
Davon hatte ich aber am letzten Mittwoch schon genug.
@ Andreas (Dicker70)
Hoffe du kannst trotzdem mitfahren.
@ Patrick
Wie sieht es da bei dir aus.
Hast du frei und fährst mit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (2. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen Kroatien Premantura.
Sonne satt und kein Regen.
Hier sind zwar keine Höhenmeter zu machen aber dafür ein recht aspruchvolles Revier. (Wenn es nicht zu heiß ist).

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (2. August 2011)

Hi Ingo
Schön das ihr so viel Glück mit
dem Wetter habt.
Wünsche dir noch eine angenehmen Rest-Urlaub.
@ Hiergebliebene.
Habe die Tour wieder rausgenommen,da bis jetzt
keine Eintragungen vorhanden waren,werde ich wohl 
meinen Eingang neu Pflastern.
Muss die Sonne dafür ausnutzen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (7. August 2011)

Schei..... Wetter.
Für Mittwoch ist schon wieder Regen gemeldet.
Und Samstag muss ich vielleicht wieder Arbeiten.
Dieses Jahr der Sommer ist echt Mist.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dom_i (8. August 2011)

Also auf Wetter.de steht 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, jedoch "stark" bewölkt.
Würd mich mal wieder freuen mit euch zu fahren, weiß aber selbst noch nicht ob ich am Mittwoch Zeit habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (9. August 2011)

*AW: In und um die Glessener-Höhe*
Schei..... Wetter.
Für Mittwoch ist schon wieder Regen gemeldet
Hi,
also ich würde es mal drauf ankommen lassen,Schutzbleche habe ich schon montiert.


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (9. August 2011)

@ Dietmar
Diese Woche geht es bei mir leider nicht.
Muss noch den Rest von meinem Eingang machen,
damit ich dann am Donnerstag ausfugen kann.
Aber Samstag sollte es mit einer Tour klappen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (14. August 2011)

Hi Leute
Da hatten wir ja gestern richtig Glück mit dem Wetter.
Kaum zu Hause fing es auch schon an zu Regnen.
Bei mir sind dann auch trockene 57,26km bei 588hm
zusammen gekommen.
@ Andreas
(Die versprochenen 1700hm habe ich leider nicht ganz hinbekommen).
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## svennson (14. August 2011)

...endlich bin ich dabei. vielen dank an freddy.
die tour gestern war toll, ordentlich speed. hat spass gemacht und meine knochen sind heile geblieben. bis nächste woche.


----------



## Naish90 (14. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

habe heute auch meine erste Tour im Matsch gemacht.
Ist nach drei Wochen trockenen und steinigen Untergrund wieder was ganz anderes! Werde morgen erst wieder die Nobbys aufziehen.
Ansonsten freue ich mich dann auf Mittwoch mal wieder mit euch zu fahren.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (15. August 2011)

Hi Freddy,

war eine tolle Tour am Samstag, habe aber nur beinahe die 1700hm geschafft,, es fehlten nur 1200hm. Werde es am Mittwoch versuchen zu schaffen.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (18. August 2011)

Also da hatten wir ja doch noch Glück gestern.
Bin nämlich komplett trocken zu Hause angekommen.
Gefahren bin ich dann auch 53,52km bei 468hm.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (18. August 2011)

Da Ingo am Mittwoch vielleicht nicht kann,
habe ich dann mal gleich eine Tour für ihn
eingetragen,soll super Sonnenschein geben.
Falls Ingo es doch schafft,übernimmt er dann die
Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## AAFA (18. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da mir noch einige Höhenmeter nach der gestrigen Tour fehlten, habe ich diese heute nachgeholt. Hierbei traf man auf eine Flitzer nähe Gipfelkreuz, war kein schöner Anblick. Die äußeren Bedingnungen waren super.

Zur Tour von Mittwoch, war wieder einmal schön mit sooo vielen Guides.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (19. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

am Mittwoch bin ich glaub ich auch mal wieder dabei! 
Andreas, was meinst du hiermit?
"Hierbei traf man auf eine Flitzer nähe Gipfelkreuz, war kein schöner Anblick."


----------



## AAFA (20. August 2011)

Hi Dominik,

kennst du die Flitzer aus den Fussballstadien......

Nackte Tatsachen.


----------



## dom_i (20. August 2011)

Sowas läuft auf der Kippe rum?
Fand das Pärchen im Gebüsch letzt schon unglaublich...

Verrückte Welt! 
Wer fährt denn heute noch oder wart/seid ihr schon?


----------



## Freddy41 (20. August 2011)

Wir waren schon
Hatten heute auch eine tolle Tour mit besten Mitfahrern.
Respekt auch an bergziege-58.
Hat super mitgehalten.
Alles in allem waren es dann bei mir mit An-und Abfahrt
59,97km bei 520hm.
@ Ingo
Die Türmchenabfahrt und der Trail danach haben bei dem regen doch 
echt gelitten.Die Furchen muss man erst einmal bewältigen.
Wünsche euch morgen viel Spass bei der Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Orcus (20. August 2011)

Hat mal wieder Spass gemacht richtig mitzufahren, wenn auch nur halb oder so 
Bei mir sind es dann allen ernstes 67.8km geworden, wie ich das geschafft habe, und dann nach der Pause weiß ich nicht.

Gruß,

Sebastian


----------



## brigdompteur (21. August 2011)

Schöne Tour am Samstag und Freddy in meinem Wintschatten,daß ich das noch erleben durfte.

Gruss Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (23. August 2011)

Hallo Leute
Das wird ja morgen richtig voll.
Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (23. August 2011)

Hi,

komme gerade von der Glessener! Es ist grausam, alle Trails sind total ausgespült. Und die Wege sehr schwer zu fahren. (Nass)
Hoffe das ich es morgen zeitig schaffe.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (25. August 2011)

Hi,

also das war ja mal wieder eine richtig große Truppe gestern!
Danke an alle Mitfahrer. Robert ist wohl die Teerstraße bis ganz nach unten und dann wohlbehalten nach Hause gefahren.
Bei mir waren es dann 31Km bei 340Hm.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Thomsen (25. August 2011)

War echt gut gestern,

hatte vielleicht den falsche Hinterreifen mit dem Racing Ralph drauf, aber egal. Vor allem der Grillhüttentrail hatte es in sich.

Gruss Thomas
Der 46km und 356hm hatte


----------



## SE Racing (25. August 2011)

Hat richtig Spass gemacht.

Danke fürs Mitnehmen.

Anfahrt 27km, Treff 28km, Rückfahrt 25km = 80km


----------



## dom_i (25. August 2011)

Jo, gute Schlammschlacht gestern. Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht!
Freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal, Gruß Dominik


----------



## AAFA (25. August 2011)

Hallo,

war gestern eine tolle Truppe, mit dem Wetter hatten wir nun ja auch Glück. Danke an den Guide Ingo

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (25. August 2011)

Hi Leute
War echt Erstaunt das man mit so viel Leuten
eine so tolle Tour fahren kann.
Leider haben wir dann an der Türmchen-Abfahrt 
den Robert verloren,aber er ist ja wohlbekommen
zu Hause angekommen.
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt 47,54km 
bei 409hm.
Danke noch mal an Ingo für die tolle Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (25. August 2011)

So Tour für Samstag ist eingetragen.
Bis dahin


----------



## hummock (25. August 2011)

freddy41 schrieb:


> so tour für samstag ist eingetragen.
> Bis dahin





> freddy41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das mit dem houffamarathon wird wohl eher nichts werden.
> ...



dann hättest Du ja doch mitfahren können 

Gruß
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (26. August 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> dann hättest Du ja doch mitfahren können
> 
> Gruß
> Uli



Hi Uli altes Haus,
der Micha macht wieder die Schöne Tour von Blankenheim Wald über Monschau nach Düren......
Haste Lust??????
Ich hab schon wieder Nachtschicht aber wollte trotzdem mit....
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Freddy41 (26. August 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> dann hättest Du ja doch mitfahren können
> 
> Gruß
> Uli



Hi Uli
Pflastern haben wir vorverlegt.
War aber vorher nicht klar.
Fahre nächstes Jahr mit dir den Houffamarathon.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## hummock (26. August 2011)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Fahre nächstes Jahr mit dir den Houffamarathon



wenn ich da mal nicht zu alt bin 

ich nehm Dich beim Wort


----------



## hummock (26. August 2011)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi Uli altes Haus,
> der Micha macht wieder die Schöne Tour von Blankenheim Wald über Monschau nach Düren......
> Haste Lust??????
> Ich hab schon wieder Nachtschicht aber wollte trotzdem mit....
> ...



Hallo Gerd,24 Std. Radler

kann nicht,bin Sonntag in Belgien
laß Deinen Rucksack nicht wieder überall stehen
und jetzt raus hier

Gruß
Uli


----------



## Udo_M (27. August 2011)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und sehe gerade das die Tour Glessener-Höhe ansteht.

Wenn man hier mal ein bisschen liest erkennt man das alle voll im Training sind.
Ich konnte leider noch kein regelmäßiges Training machen, daher die Frage, mit welchem Schnitt fahrt ihr die Strecke? um abzuwägen ob man  eventuell mal mitfährt.

Gruß


----------



## Freddy41 (27. August 2011)

Hi Udo_M
Der Schnitt wird immer von der Gruppe abhängig gemacht.
Mal fahren wir einen 17er Schnitt,mal einen 15er Schnitt und
wenn die besten fahren kann es auch mal ein Schnitt von
20-22 werden.
Wenn du also mindestens einen Schnitt von 15kmH fahren kannst
bist du immer willkommen.Wir nehmen aber immer Rücksicht auf den langsamsten.

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Udo_M (27. August 2011)

Danke für die Schnelle Antwort,

werde die Tour mal fahren um zu testen und mich dann wieder melden.

viel Spaß Euch heute auf der Tour

Frage noch gibt es die Tour als gpx oder kml file

Gruß


----------



## Freddy41 (27. August 2011)

Tour für heute wurde rausgenommen.
Habe mit Dietmar Telefoniert und 
wir haben uns dann halt gegen die Tour entschieden.
Wir werden dann wohl am Mittwoch fahren.
@ Udo
Dann sehen wir uns ja bald mal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour.
Wir fahren immer Mittwochs und Samstags
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (27. August 2011)

Hallo Udo
Hier ist eine gps Tour von mir.
Fängt aber bei mir zu Hause an und endet auch da.
Kannst ja ab dem Treffpunkt die Tour fahren.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.82270.html
Viel Spass dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_M (28. August 2011)

Danke,

werde sie dann bei gelegenheit mal angehen.

Gruß
Udo


----------



## Freddy41 (28. August 2011)

@ Udo
Wünsche dir dann viel Spass bei der Tour
@ Ingo
Wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus?????
Trägst du eine Tour ein.
Wenn nicht werde ich den Guide machen.
Hoffe nur das der Sommer endlich mal trocken bleibt
sonst wandere ich nämlich bald aus
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (29. August 2011)

Hi,

@ Friedhelm, Tour für mittwoch ist drinn.
Ja mit dem Wetter sich schon sehr bescheiden, hoffe das es besser wird. (Schlechter geht ja bald schon nicht mehr)
Bis Mittwoch im Sonnenschein


----------



## Freddy41 (29. August 2011)

Hi Ingo
Du hast die Tour für Dienstag eingetragen.
Musst du auf Mittwoch ändern,dann fahre ich auch mit
Bis dann


----------



## Naish90 (29. August 2011)

Damit auch Du mitfährst habe ich die Tour dann auf Mittwoch gelegt.   Habe ich mich wohl vertan.
Bis Mittwoch  dann!





Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Ingo
> Du hast die Tour für Dienstag eingetragen.
> Musst du auf Mittwoch ändern,dann fahre ich auch mit
> Bis dann


----------



## hummock (29. August 2011)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> sonst wandere ich nämlich bald aus



am besten nach Belgien,gucks Du http://www.sportograf.com/bestof/1230/
von oben Sonnevon unten,naja 

Da haste was verpaßt.



Freddy41 schrieb:


> Fahre nächstes Jahr mit dir den Houffamarathon.


ich meine das hast Du mir mir letztes Jahr auch schon mal erzählt

Gruß
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (29. August 2011)

Ich fahr im nächsten Jahr wieder mit, aber in der Klasse.


----------



## Freddy41 (29. August 2011)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Damit auch Du mitfährst habe ich die Tour dann auf Mittwoch gelegt.   Habe ich mich wohl vertan.
> Bis Mittwoch  dann!



Bin schon drin


----------



## Freddy41 (29. August 2011)

hummock schrieb:


> am besten nach Belgien,gucks Du http://www.sportograf.com/bestof/1230/
> von oben Sonnevon unten,naja
> 
> Da haste was verpaßt.
> ...



Nee Nee Uli
Kann ja nicht sein sonst wäre ich doch dabei gewesen.


----------



## Enrgy (30. August 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich fahr im nächsten Jahr wieder mit, aber in der Klasse.




War das nicht die Hauptklasse? Und die MTBler tarnendes Beiwerk für die Genehmigung?


----------



## dom_i (31. August 2011)

Seht ihr das geile Wetter draußen? 
Können wir die Tour was ausbauen und ein bisschen mehr fahren als sonst? 
Bis später!


----------



## dom_i (31. August 2011)

Klasse... da freut man sich die ganze Woche aufs Radfahren und was ist? Fährt nicht... 
Hoffe ihr habt meine Nachricht noch rechtzeitig bekommen und nicht unnötig gewartet.
An meinem Hinterrad ist die Radnabe bzw. die Achse locker. Das Lagerspiel ist zu groß und so wackelt das Rad, wenn es festgespannt ist, hin und her.
Hoffe ich kann das noch einstellen lassen und muss es nicht austauschen!?

Hoffentlich bis nächste Woche... und viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Naish90 (1. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

war mal wieder ne super Tour mit tollen Mitfahrern.
Kann leider keine Angaben über KM und HM machen, Tachoausfall.
@ Dominik, wie sollen wir Deine Nachricht lesen wenn wir schon am radln sind? Auf dem Termin stand aber meine Handynummer.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## svennson (1. September 2011)

hey ihr da draußen, kann ich nur bestätigen. eine schnelle runde mit sehr viel spaß. immer wieder gerne.


----------



## dom_i (1. September 2011)

Ingo, ich hab ne SMS geschickt. Glaub aber an Freddys Nummer, weil ich deine nicht abgespeoichert hatte.


----------



## Freddy41 (1. September 2011)

@ Dominik
Ja habe deine SMS bekommen.
Aber habe sie leider erst nach der Tour gelesen,da ich
die bei der Tour natürlich nicht mitbekommen habe.
War eine tolle Tour bei bestem Wetter und tollen Mitfahrern.
Hat super Spass gemacht.
Bei mir sind es dann auch 39,60km bei 470hm gewesen.
Da hast du echt was verpasst Dominik.
So habe dann die Tour für Samstag eingetragen.
Es sollen ja 30 Grad bei Sonnenschein pur werden 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomsen (1. September 2011)

Tour war echt super,
4 mal in den max Puls gegangen. Aber alles super.
Wäre auch gerne dabei aber mein Mini wird 1 Jahr und wir haben Kindergeburtstag zuhause.

Freue mich schon auf den Schinderhannes 2012!
Monat später gibt es den 3 Länder Giro.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## AAFA (2. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

scheint so als ob ich am Mittwoch etwas verpasst habe.
Dafür war ich die letzten beide Tage ebenfalls bei herrlichen Bedingungen unterwegs und wen es die Zeit erlaubt wird es heute eine weitere kleine Rundegeben.

Leider kann ich am Samstag auch nicht, wünsche euch eine tolle Tour.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (4. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

war dann heute mít Andreas eine Runde drehen.
Tour für Mittwoch ist drinn.

Ingo


----------



## jobo1 (4. September 2011)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> war dann heute mít Andreas eine Runde drehen.
> Tour für Mittwoch ist drinn.
> ...


 
Hi Ingo,
schade, ich war auch unterwegs. Allein,allein,....

Am 18.09 ist der Galahaan Trail. Ist jemand dabei ?
Grüsse
Achim


----------



## Freddy41 (4. September 2011)

jobo1 schrieb:


> Hi Ingo,
> schade, ich war auch unterwegs. Allein,allein,....
> 
> Am 18.09 ist der Galahaan Trail. Ist jemand dabei ?
> ...



Hi Achim
Da kann ich leider nicht.
Ist das erste mal das ich da nicht fahre.
Bin im Urlaub und lasse es mir dann so richtig
gut gehen,bei viel Sonne 
Nächstes Jahr bin ich aber wieder dabei


----------



## dicker70 (5. September 2011)

jobo1 schrieb:


> Hi Ingo,
> schade, ich war auch unterwegs. Allein,allein,....
> 
> Am 18.09 ist der Galahaan Trail. Ist jemand dabei ?
> ...


 
Hi Achim, ich bin dabei.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Orcus (7. September 2011)

nabend,

nach meiner Unfreiwilligen Zwangspause wegen dem netten Autofahrer, habe ich seit letzter Woche mal wieder eine Zwangspause, ich hab endlich, welche eine unendliche Freude, das typische Canyon Problem, mein Hinterbau ist gebrochen...
Kann also was dauern eh ich mal wieder komme und den Schnitt senke...

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Naish90 (7. September 2011)

Hallo Sebastian,
dann wünsche ich Dir viel Glück mit Deinem Hinterbau!
Wie ist das denn passiert?

Gruß, Ingo



Orcus schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> nach meiner Unfreiwilligen Zwangspause wegen dem netten Autofahrer, habe ich seit letzter Woche mal wieder eine Zwangspause, ich hab endlich, welche eine unendliche Freude, das typische Canyon Problem, mein Hinterbau ist gebrochen...
> Kann also was dauern eh ich mal wieder komme und den Schnitt senke...
> ...


----------



## Naish90 (7. September 2011)

Hi Mittwochsbiker,

da haben wir ja noch mal richtig Glück gehabt mit dem Wetter.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer.
Da ich im Moment kein Tacho habe kann ich keine Angaben über Distanz und Höhenmeter machen.
Bei mir waren es aber 3:10 die ich unterwegs war.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orcus (7. September 2011)

Danke...
Ich hab wohl das Fahrrad zu sehr belastet...es war zu extrem...ich bin einen abgesenkten Bordstein runtergefahren...muss dann aber vorher schon was gewesen sein..


Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Gecogelb (8. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu um Forum und habe gelesen und gehört das hier regelmäßig gefahren wird.

hätte Interesse für samstags, wann ist die nächst Tour geplant?

Gruß


----------



## Naish90 (8. September 2011)

Hallo Gecogelb,

wenn ich eine Tour einstelle dann für Sonntag.
Kannst aber gerne mitfahren.

Gruß, Ingo (Naish90)




Gecogelb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu um Forum und habe gelesen und gehört das hier regelmäßig gefahren wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gecogelb (8. September 2011)

schade Sonntag geht es leider nicht 
Gebrutstagsfeier am Vortag


----------



## Naish90 (8. September 2011)

Dann vielleicht am Mittwoch, da fahren wir auch immer um 18.30 am Hallerhof.



Gecogelb schrieb:


> schade Sonntag geht es leider nicht
> Gebrutstagsfeier am Vortag


----------



## Udo_M (8. September 2011)

Hallo Gecogelb, Heiko

Die Termine hier Mittwochs und Samstag bekomme ich leider nicht hin (Fußballtraining)

werde vielleicht heute so gegen 16:00 Uhr eine Runde drehen und am Samstag gegen 8 bzw. 9:00 Uhr Uhr wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Wenn es passt einfach melden.

Gruß
Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (9. September 2011)

So Leute
Bin dann jetzt mal 14 Tage in Urlaub.
Danach gibt es auch wieder die Samstagstouren.
Wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spass bei euren Touren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (10. September 2011)

Hi,

wenn einer Lust hat gleich zu biken, wir Ingo (Naish90) und ich, sind um 14 Uhr am Parkplatz Hallerhof.

Andreas


----------



## AAFA (10. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem wir sehr kurzfristig eine Tour gefahren sind, ein kleiner Tourbericht.
Gefahren wurden 46 km bei einem Schnitt von 17,3 km/h und 485hm. Aufgrund der äußeren Bedingungen, sehr warm , hatten wir noch eine PitStop im Angelpark, bei einem Glas Kölsch.

Nun hoffe ich das Ingo für Mittwoch eine Tour einstellt und ich auch noch kann.

Andreas


----------



## Udo_M (10. September 2011)

glaube euch  gesehen zu haben,

seit ihr den Berg zum Frechener Freibad hoch?

Ich bin euch oben in zivil entgegen gekommen.

mit den Worten Hallo!

Wäre auch gerne gefahren  aber leider hatten wir ein Fußballturnier
Da habt Ihr ja noch einen tollen Tag erwischt.


----------



## AAFA (11. September 2011)

Udo_M schrieb:


> glaube euch zu sehen haben,
> 
> seit ihr den Berg zum Frechener Freibad hoch?
> 
> ...



Hattest du zufällig gerade Mayo geholt .
Mit dem Wetter hattet ihr aber auch Glück. 

Andreas


----------



## Udo_M (11. September 2011)

Mayo nicht ganz


das war eine Tube Hamburger Soße.


----------



## AAFA (11. September 2011)

Hallo Udo,

wie bereits Naish90 geschrieben hat, fahren wir auch mal Sonntagsvormittag, für diejenigen die Samstag verhindert sind. und wen es kälter wird.
Hatte die letzten Jahre auch immer viel mit Fussball, da die Kinder größer werden  öffnen sich einem immer neue Zeitfenster. Einfach mal öfter rein schauen.


----------



## Udo_M (11. September 2011)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> wie bereits Naish90 geschrieben hat, fahren wir auch mal Sonntagsvormittag, für diejenigen die Samstag verhindert sind. und wen es kälter wird.
> Hatte die letzten Jahre auch immer viel mit Fussball, da die Kinder größer werden  öffnen sich einem immer neue Zeitfenster. Einfach mal öfter rein schauen.





das hört sich gut an, Sonntagsvormittag sollte klappen.
Die Spiele der D-Jugend sind ja samstags mittags.


----------



## dicker70 (11. September 2011)

Hi zusammen,
war heute mit Patrick beim Sebamed Marathon(60km/1500hm).
Hatte leider keinen guten Tag und haben so 3:40 gebraucht(Patrick musste häufig 
warten). Sehr zu empfehlen,eine schöne Srecke.

Lg  Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (14. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

werde heute schon was früher losfahren!
Werde das erste mal um 17:45 am Hallerhof vorbeifahren (aber nicht warten) und dann das zweite Mal um 18:30. Wenn einer Lust hat kann er sich schon früher mit einklinken.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (14. September 2011)

Hallo, werde mich mal anmelden und hoffen das es klappt...also nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## AAFA (14. September 2011)

Guten Abend Biker,

die heutige Tour hatte 54km bei 580hm und einem gemütlichen Schnitt von 17,5 km/h. Dank der tollen Mitfahrern und einem gut aufgelegten Guide Ingo, war es recht kurzweilige.

Andreas


----------



## Orcus (14. September 2011)

Nabend,

bei mir waren es dank Arbeiten, einem mies eigestellten Fahrrad und einen kaputten Knie nur 29km.
Und wer auch immer es war, tut mir leid ich habe ein extrem mieses Namengedächniss, wollte mir noch den Link für eine Lampe geben.

Gruß,

Sebastian


----------



## Naish90 (14. September 2011)

Hi Sebastian,

anbei der Link: 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Fahrradlampe-Outdoor-Magicshine-eu-bikelight-eu-MJ-808/dp/B005HEB6EI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316029807&sr=8-1"]High Power LED Fahrradlampe / Outdoor Lampe Magicshine.eu/bikelight.eu MJ-808: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Helmhalterung U. Verlängerungskabel nicht vergessen!

Gruß, Ingo

quote=Orcus;8725519]Nabend,

bei mir waren es dank Arbeiten, einem mies eigestellten Fahrrad und einen kaputten Knie nur 29km.
Und wer auch immer es war, tut mir leid ich habe ein extrem mieses Namengedächniss, wollte mir noch den Link für eine Lampe geben.

Gruß,

Sebastian[/quote]


----------



## Naish90 (14. September 2011)

Ja Leute,

tolle Tour bei bestem Wetter und tollen Mitfahrern
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## H-P (15. September 2011)

Orcus schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> bei mir waren es dank Arbeiten, einem mies eigestellten Fahrrad und einen kaputten Knie nur 29km.
> Und wer auch immer es war, tut mir leid ich habe ein extrem mieses Namengedächniss, wollte mir noch den Link für eine Lampe geben.
> ...


 
Hallo Sebastian, hier der Link... http://www.fireflyer-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=8 ...einfach mal nach dem Preis fragen.

War eine super Tour, danke für den Windschatten und für´s ausleuchten.


----------



## Beppe (15. September 2011)

Hi Leute,
wir haben unsere Chinaböller immer hier bestellt:

http://www.dealextreme.com/c/bike-lights-905

Grüsse Beppe


----------



## Thomsen (15. September 2011)

Bei mir waren es 52km mit 410hm, war ne schöne Runde.

Habe aber auf der Fischbachhöhe die erste Speiche gebrochen und später auf dem Heimweg die Speiche daneben. Beide Speichen beim Bergauf fahren.

Speichen zur Reparatur habe ich noch, denke aber gerade über eine neue Felge EN 521 (aktuell xm 317) mit neuen DT Alpin 3 oder Comp 2.0/1.8 nach. 
Fährt jemand sowas? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pd1 (16. September 2011)

Oder eine My Tiny Sun Start  900  mit allem  Helmhalter Verlängerung  Akku usw. 
Für 89 euro....... von mir !!!!

Gruß Patrick

www.mytinysun.de








Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi Sebastian,
> 
> anbei der Link:
> High Power LED Fahrradlampe / Outdoor Lampe Magicshine.eu/bikelight.eu MJ-808: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobo1 (18. September 2011)

Der heutige Galahaan Trail, mittlere Strecke mit 42 km und 1200hm hat bei bescheidenem Wetter echt Spass gemacht, dank der Mitfahrer Patrick und Andreas. Wiederholungsfaktor hoch ! Könnte unter dem Motto "Chaoten on Tour"gewesen sein.
Danke, daß Ihr euch mal entschieden habt, die mittlere Strecke mit mir zu fahren.
Bis bald
Achim


----------



## Naish90 (19. September 2011)

Hi,

Tour für Mittwoch ist drin!
Es gibt 2 Treffpungtzeiten!!!!!!!
17:45 und 18:30


----------



## Beppe (20. September 2011)

Bin um 15 vor 6 da.

Gruesse



Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Tour für Mittwoch ist drin!
> Es gibt 2 Treffpungtzeiten!!!!!!!
> 17:45 und 18:30


----------



## H-P (20. September 2011)

Hi, ich versuche auch wieder da zu sein...Lampe ist jetzt auch vorhanden ...aber nicht warten, wenn ich nicht um 18:30 Uhr da bin.


----------



## AAFA (21. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich heute Abend verhindert bin, ,habe ich eben mal eine kleine Vortour gemacht.
Die Bedingungen waren herrlich, die Trails ebenfalls.
Viel Spaß heute Abend.

PS: Die Lichtverhältnisse 1a 

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (21. September 2011)

Hi Biker,

war ja mal wieder ne tolle Tour.
Wetter konnte auch nicht besser sein.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer.
Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (21. September 2011)

Hi Ingo,
schöne Tour heute und Dein Riegel hat mich im wahrsten Sinne über den Berg gebracht.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## svennson (21. September 2011)

habe es beruflich heute nicht geschafft. wird ggf am samstag eine tour stattfinden?


----------



## H-P (21. September 2011)

Schöne Tour  und mit Lampe sieht man 
auch was von der Landschaft.


----------



## Naish90 (22. September 2011)

Hi,

schau mal rein, vielleicht stelle ich Samstagmorgen was für Nachmittag rein.

Gruß, Ingo



svennson schrieb:


> habe es beruflich heute nicht geschafft. wird ggf am samstag eine tour stattfinden?


----------



## Udo_M (24. September 2011)

Moin moin,

würde wenn die Zeit passt mal ne runde mitfahren

Gruß


----------



## dicker70 (24. September 2011)

Hallo,
wir treffen uns morgen um 9:30 am Haller Hof.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## svennson (24. September 2011)

super, bin dabei.


----------



## Udo_M (25. September 2011)

Morgen,

den Termin habe ich leider verpasst  
habe gestern abend nicht mehr rein geschaut.

naja vielleicht das nächste mal 

Viel Spaß Euch das Wetter ist ja Super!


----------



## svennson (25. September 2011)

...wie immer eine sehr amüsante tour. das super wetter hat sein übriges dazu beigetragen. wünsche allen ein schönen sonntag.


----------



## Freddy41 (25. September 2011)

Jo Sven,kann ich nur bestätigen.
War eine tolle erste Tour nach meinem Urlaub
Super Mitfahrer,bestes Wetter und geile Tour.
Was will man mehr.
Bei mir waren es dann 43,99km bei 475hm.
Hoffe das Wetter hält sich noch eine Weile.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (25. September 2011)

Hi,

bin heute Nachmittag auch noch mal unterwegs gewesen, leider allein.
Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemach.
Stelle für Mittwoch was ein.
Erste Startzeit  18:00!!!!

Bis dann, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (26. September 2011)

Hallo Bikergemeinde;

da ich am WE komplett verhindert war und es mir nicht möglich war einmal aufs Rad zu steigen,, war ich eben auf der Glessener unterwegs. Leider musste ich feststellen das der Banktrail, alt wie neu, nicht mehr befahrbar ist. Dieser wird aktuell vom Förster mit Bäumen unpassierbar gemacht.
Ich Frage mich nun warum, sollte man nicht die bestehenden Trails lassen, wir zerstören ja keine Natur.

Also aufgepasst wenn ihr nachher das schöne Wetter geniesen wollt.

Andreas


----------



## Udo_M (26. September 2011)

Ist am Mittwoch oder in der Woche jemand auf der Glessener unterwegs?

Würde mich anschließen wollen.


----------



## Freddy41 (26. September 2011)

So Ingo
Ich bin dann für Mittwoch angemeldet.
Hoffe doch das der neue Mitfahrer aus
Quadrath kommt.
Bis dann.
@Udo
Tour für Mittwoch hat Ingo schon im LMB.
Brauchst dich also nur einzutragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Udo_M (26. September 2011)

Habe mich dann mal angemeldet.

Bis dann


----------



## AAFA (28. September 2011)

Hallo Arbeitendes Volk,

komme gerade von einer herrlichen Tour über die Glessener, , leider ist der Banktrail immer noch nicht befahrbar, Waldarbeiter....
Der Rest läßt sich super fahren, wünsche euch nachher eine tolle Tour

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (29. September 2011)

Hi Mittwochsbiker,

dat war ja ne richtige Sommertour. Kaum zu glauben ich bin bis zum Schluß komplett in kurz gefahren.
@ Udo, hoffe wir haben Dich nicht verscheucht und das Du noch mal mitfährst.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer.

@ Dietmar, bringe Dir das nächste Mal was besseres mit ...... (Damit Du nicht wieder so früh Heim fährst  )

Zu KM u. HM kann ich keine Angaben mehr machen, weil ich kein Tacho montiert habe.

Bei mir waren es ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit was dann auch reicht.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Beppe (29. September 2011)

Hi,
wir hatten 82km, 690 hm und 4h7min auf der Uhr. Kaum zu glauben, dass man sich nicht einmal begegnet ist. 


LG Beppe


----------



## Udo_M (30. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

@ Ingo, so schnell kann man mich nicht verscheuchen 

Danke für die Runde die war echt toll inkl. dem Purzelbaum 
Die Waden und Oberschenkel wollten nachher nicht mehr.

Also mehr Trainieren:

Deshhalb suchen ein Kollege und ich für Samstag einen Guide oder auch mehrere.

15:00 Uhr Abfahrt Hallerhof.

Wäre schön wenn sich jemand finden würde der uns die Trails noch mal zeigen könnte.

Gruß
Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cherrytec (30. September 2011)

Hallo leuts

bin Sonntag und Montag mal wieder in meiner alten Heimat.

Wollt Sonntag vormittag was biken vielleicht ist ja noch wer unterwegs starte Parkplatz alte Aachener
Strasse.

gruss Frank


----------



## svennson (30. September 2011)

groetjes,
wie am vergangenen sonntag könnte ich auch am sonntag vormittag. die uhrzeit 9.30uhr war super, da hat man noch was vom tag. 
also ich wäre auch wieder dabei.


----------



## AAFA (30. September 2011)

Hallo Udo,

wollte am Samstagvormittag fahren, da wir Nachmittags Besuch haben. Werde um 10 Uhr am Hallerhof vorbei fahren, wer Lust und vor allem Zeit hat.


Andreas


----------



## Udo_M (30. September 2011)

Hallo Andreas,

der Kollege kommt aus Dormagen und kann frühstens 14:30 Uhr


Gruß
Udo


----------



## Naish90 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

habe noch 2 Magic Shine P7 mit 900 Lumen für je 45 abzugeben.
Lampe, Akku, Ladegerät und Helmhalterung.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Orcus (4. Oktober 2011)

Ja hier, hätte Interesse...wollte mit heute, nachdem ich wieder Geld hab eine so bestellen.
Wobei ich nur eine bräuchte.

Gruß,

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ok. 

dann bringe ich Dir eine am Mittwoch mit!

Gruß, Ingo



Orcus schrieb:


> Ja hier, hätte Interesse...wollte mit heute, nachdem ich wieder Geld hab eine so bestellen.
> Wobei ich nur eine bräuchte.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...


----------



## svennson (4. Oktober 2011)

@ingo:...dann nehme ich die zweite. ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich es am mittwoch schaffe biken zu gehen. vg sven


----------



## Naish90 (4. Oktober 2011)

O.k. 
Halte ich für Dich fest!

Gruß, Ingo



svennson schrieb:


> @ingo:...dann nehme ich die zweite. ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich es am mittwoch schaffe biken zu gehen. vg sven


----------



## Naish90 (4. Oktober 2011)

Tour für Mittwoch ist drin!
2 Startzeiten!!!!!
17:30 und 18:30


----------



## Naish90 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ciclo Sport 8.3A Tacho neu unbenutzt. ZubehÃ¶r!Interface Dongel zur PC Ã¼bertragung incl. Software und Brustgurt gebraucht alles zusammen fÃ¼r 100â¬ abzugeben.

Beschreibung siehe hier:


http://www.ciclosport.de/statische/contentframe.php4?frameid=42&content=shop%2Cid%3D66%2C0%2C0%2C2&return=..%2Fstatische%2Fcontentframe.php4%3Fframeid%3D42%26content%3Dshop%252Ccategory%253D18%252C0%252C0%252C5&sessionid=1823268296


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute
Kann morgen leider nicht mitfahren.
Habe mir einen Splitter ins Auge geworfen.
Den hat mir der Arzt dann eben wieder rausgefräst.
Hoffe das es Samstag dann wieder besser ist.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Naish90 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

war wie immer eine schöne Tour mit Euch.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer.
Wetter hat es ja auch gut mit uns gemeint.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## svennson (5. Oktober 2011)

@ingo: ich habe es leider nicht geschafft. wenn du mir mal deine adresse einstellst, hole ich mir die lampe ab. vg und einen schönen feierabend.


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Oktober 2011)

So Leute 
Das mit dem Auge müsste wieder gehen.
Kann dann also Mittwochs wieder mitfahren.
Meine Samstagstouren werde ich ab sofort wieder
auf den Sonntag verlegen.
Das mach ich immer so im Winter.
Werde die Touren dann Sonntags so um 10.00 Uhr
starten.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## AAFA (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da für morgen noch kein Termin eingetragen ist, das Wetter saumäßig wird, habe ich einen Ersatztermin für Donnerstag eingetragen. Die üblichen Guide's sind ja wenig flexibel.

Gruß
Andreas

PS: Es wird eine dem alter des Guide's entsprechende Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coloni (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo AAFA,
hört sich interessant an.
Ü40, oder besser G(wie genau)40, bin ich auch.
Ich muß nur noch klären ob ich für die Anreise einen PKW zur Verfügung habe.
Weil 18 Uhr werde ich mit dem Rad, ich komme aus Brüggen, nicht schaffen.
Ich komme meist erst gegen 17 Uhr von der Arbeit. Und dann umziehen und knapp 20 km mit dem MTB ist kaum zu schaffen.


----------



## Thomsen (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Andreas,

dürfte ich als Jungspund den alten Herren gesellschaft leisten, als U30? 
Immernoch mit meinen 3 Minilampen, da immer Moment bei Magicshine nix lieferbar ist.

Ach der Stefan kommt auch, freut mich.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## coloni (11. Oktober 2011)

Thomsen schrieb:


> da immer Moment bei Magicshine nix lieferbar ist.



Schreibe dem von Magicshine einfach mal ne Mail mit ner technischen Frage.
Nachdem du die Antwort hast fragst du ab wann die denn wieder lieferbar wäre. 
Ich habe vor zwei Wochen so angefangen wegen einer MJ856. Gestern stand der Hermes Bote vor der Tür.


----------



## AAFA (12. Oktober 2011)

Thomsen schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> dürfte ich als Jungspund den alten Herren gesellschaft leisten, als U30?
> Immernoch mit meinen 3 Minilampen, da immer Moment bei Magicshine nix lieferbar ist.
> ...



Klar Thomas,

die Alten nehmen ja Rücksicht auf die Jüngeren.

Andreas


----------



## AAFA (12. Oktober 2011)

coloni schrieb:


> Hallo AAFA,
> hört sich interessant an.
> Ü40, oder besser G(wie genau)40, bin ich auch.
> Ich muß nur noch klären ob ich für die Anreise einen PKW zur Verfügung habe.
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

wir warten immer eine weile bis wir endgültig losfahren, falls du es nicht schaffen solltest, rufe vorher an, Handynummer steht ja im LMB.

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (12. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Ihr auf mich auch Rücksicht nehmt, dann fahre ich mit


----------



## coloni (12. Oktober 2011)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> wir warten immer eine weile bis wir endgültig losfahren, falls du es nicht schaffen solltest, rufe vorher an, Handynummer steht ja im LMB.
> 
> Andreas



Handynummer werde ich mir gleich notieren. 
Aber ich habe ab 17:15 Uhr auch einen PKW zur Verfügung. Zumindest für den Hinweg. 
Ich freue mich schon endlich mal den Glessener Höhe Treff kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Gecogelb (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

von wo aus wird den gestartet Hallerhof oder Alte Aachenerstr.?

Gruß


----------



## coloni (12. Oktober 2011)

Gecogelb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von wo aus wird den gestartet Hallerhof oder Alte Aachenerstr.?
> 
> Gruß



Nach dem LMB am Hallerhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gecogelb (12. Oktober 2011)

ok super denke ich gucke mir das mal mit euch an !
 grins
hoffe ich halte mit 
bis morgen


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Oktober 2011)

@ Andreas.
Wäre gerne mitgefahren,aber 18.00 Uhr ist bei mir nicht zu
schaffen.Hoffe ihr habt viel Spass bei deiner geführten Tour.
Werde meine Touren ab jetzt immer Sonntags fahren,das mache
ich im Winter immer so.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## coloni (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,
wie erwähnt war das im Moment ein wenig zu Tricky für mich. Daher war, denke ich, das ausklinken die beste Entscheidung.
Ich werde einfache Sachen weiter üben und irgendwann fahre ich dann wieder mal mit.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## AAFA (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal hoffe ich das alle Gesund nach Hause gekommen sind.
Dann waren es am Ende der Tour 30km bei 300hm und einem alters gerechten Schnitt von 15 km/h. Leider hatte ich anfänglich einige Probleme mit den Waden, so daß Ingo vorüber gehend die Aufagen des Guide's übernommen hat, Danke hierfür.
Zu Anfang waren wir zu 9 Bikern und haben dann noch mit Patrick und Joachim 2 Fahrer zuwachs erhalten. Zwischendurch wurden noch 2 Platten repariert, hatten wir auch lange nicht mehr , was meinen Waden zu gute kam. Man muss immer paar Nägel dabei haben, . Am Ende war es eine herrliche Tour bei guten bis sher guten Bediengungen.

@Stefan hoffe wir haben dich nicht allzu sehr abgeschreckt.

Bis zur nächsten Ü40 Tour 

Andreas


----------



## coloni (14. Oktober 2011)

AAFA schrieb:


> @Stefan hoffe wir haben dich nicht allzu sehr abgeschreckt.



So schnell verschreckt mich keiner. 
Ich werde daran arbeiten das ich besser werde um wieder mitfahren zu können.
So lange bleibe ich noch etwas in der Ville, da sind die Trails nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll.
Und ausserdem habe ich am 29.10 einen Lehrgang in Sachen Fahrtechnik.
Wenn dann meine Arbeitszeit zu eurer Abfahrtszeit passt, gestern war mir das mit 18 Uhr (18:30 wäre für mich besser gewesen) zu stressig, bin ich wieder dabei. 

Vielen Dank auch an die MItfahrer die mir wertvolle Tips bezüglich des Setups gegeben haben. Ich werde versuchen diese alsbald umzusetzen. 
Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir jetzt eine Dämpferpumpe zulegen. Ist blöd wenn man dafür immer zu jemanden hin muß.


----------



## Gecogelb (14. Oktober 2011)

Klasse einstellung weiter so 
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi Andreas
schade die Ü40 Tour habe ich glatt übersehen,wird aber sicherlich doch bald wieder stattfinden und Platten flicken gehört doch irgendwie zum Programm um den Schnitt zu senken ohne das es auffällt.

Gruss Dietmar


----------



## Udo_M (14. Oktober 2011)

Hat mal wieder richtig spaÃ gemacht 

trotzdem stressten mal wieder wie Waden 

@ Ingo Du hattest glaube ich gesagt, das der Latex Schlauch fÃ¼r 10,00â¬

ist er das?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1359_Schlauch-C4-Aircomp-Latex-.html


Danke!


----------



## Naish90 (14. Oktober 2011)

Joo dat is er!



Udo_M schrieb:


> Hat mal wieder richtig spaß gemacht
> 
> trotzdem stressten mal wieder wie Waden
> 
> ...


----------



## Naish90 (15. Oktober 2011)

Hi alle,

werde heute eine spontane Tour machen!!!!
13:00 Uhr am Haller Hof!
Bitte kurz anrufen bei interesse:
01789379661

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (15. Oktober 2011)

Joo,
bin 3,5 Std bei schönstem Wetter herum geradlt, bei schönstem Wetter. War dann mal bei den Quarzwerken.





Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> werde heute eine spontane Tour machen!!!!
> 13:00 Uhr am Haller Hof!
> ...


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Oktober 2011)

So die erste Sonntagstour ist geschafft.
Bei bestem Herbstwetter haben sich 6 Mitfahrer gefunden
und sind mit mir die Glessener-Höhe und Fischbach-Höhe
gefahren.Es war mal wieder schön hier bei so viel Sonnenschein
mit einer tollen Truppe zu fahren.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 45,39km bei 375hm.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Cherrytec (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leuts

war ne supi Tour am Sonntag.

Danke an den/die Guides.

Frankie


----------



## brigdompteur (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
schöne und flotte Tour gestern mit 5 Mitfahrer,und ich glaube sogar in meinem Lichtkegel eine Wildsau beim suhlen gesehen zu haben.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi Dietmar
Das mit der Wildsau war sehr war scheinlich ich.
Aber ich muss schon sagen,eine Fango Packung bei
einer geführten Tour (und das auch noch kostenlos)
hatte ich noch nie.
Dank an den Guide.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,
danke für die schöne Tour! Habe bewusst nur Wege genommen, die fahrbar und natürlich wusste ich auch jederzeit, wo wir waren. 
Freue mich aufs nächste mal.

Euer Guide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,

hat jemand Lust am Sonntag mit ins Bergische zu kommen?
Treff ist 9:30 am Bootshaus Fühlinger See.
Mann kann aber auch zusammen mit dem Auto dorthin fahren.
Straffe anspruchsvolle Tour! Ortskundiger Guide vorhanden!!!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (23. Oktober 2011)

Dat war dann ne Hammer Tour!
Fahrzeit 5,5Std.



Naish90 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hat jemand Lust am Sonntag mit ins Bergische zu kommen?
> Treff ist 9:30 am Bootshaus Fühlinger See.
> ...


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Oktober 2011)

Die Tour von Sonntag war doch echt mal eine Klasse Tour.
Bester Sonnenschein,viele Steigungen und gute Mitfahrer.
Bei mir waren es dann 47km bei 470hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Maikbike (26. Oktober 2011)

Kann mich Freddy 41 nur anschließen. Beim mir waren es am Ende 56km.

Gruss Maik


----------



## Ghostwheel (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi alle, 

Mal ne kurze Frage: wo befindet sich aus Richtung Köln-West/Pulheim kommend die Auffahrt auf diesen neuen Radweg durch den Tagebau? Ich denke, der verkürzt die Anfahrt auf die Sophienhöhe? 

Der Weg soll ja mal komplett durchgehen bis zur Brücke am Tierheim Niederaussem/Wiedenfelder Höhe, oder ist das eine andere Trasse? 

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute
Auch die Mittwochstour war genial.
Endlich wieder alle Trail`s gefahren.
Am Ende waren es dann bei mir 37,15km und
das bei bestem Herbstwetter.
Sonntag trage ich dann keine Tour ein.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## AAFA (29. Oktober 2011)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> Mal ne kurze Frage: wo befindet sich aus Richtung Köln-West/Pulheim kommend die Auffahrt auf diesen neuen Radweg durch den Tagebau? Ich denke, der verkürzt die Anfahrt auf die Sophienhöhe?
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus,

zurzeit ist der Weg erst ab Glesch Paffebdorf geteert. Er beginnt direkt hinter Glesch an der Erft. Ansonsten musst du über die Wiedenfelder Höhe fahren, oder drum herum, bis zur Erft und dann Richtung Bedburg. Hoffe das die Info ausreicht.

Andreas


----------



## Ghostwheel (29. Oktober 2011)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> zurzeit ist der Weg erst ab Glesch Paffebdorf geteert. Er beginnt direkt hinter Glesch an der Erft. Ansonsten musst du über die Wiedenfelder Höhe fahren, oder drum herum, bis zur Erft und dann Richtung Bedburg. Hoffe das die Info ausreicht.
> 
> Andreas



Hi Andreas,

Besten Dank. Info ist völlig ausreichend, jetzt finde ich da problemlos hin.  

Gruß Markus


----------



## Orcus (30. Oktober 2011)

Nabend,

fährt Dienstag morgen zufällig einer eine Runde? Ist ja Feiertag.

Gruss, Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute
Die Sonntagsrunde war dann doch super.
Bin mit meinem Mitfahrer pünktlich um 10.30 Uhr vom
Hallerhof aus gestartet.
Am Treffpunkt war dann auch noch die große Gruppe von Patrick
am Start.
Unterwegs haben wir dann noch Dietmar getroffen,der uns dann auf der Tour begleitet hat.Wir sind dann bei bestem Wetter die Mittwochstour noch einmal gefahren.Hat Spass gemacht und sollte wiederholt werden.
Am Ziel haben wir dann wieder die Gruppe um Patrick getroffen.
Auf dem Heimweg bin ich dann mit Andreas und Tobi noch die Trail`s auf der Fischbachhöhe gefahren.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 45.05km bei 403hm.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi Sebastian
Ich fahre morgen leider nicht,da ich Familientreffen habe.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am Mittwoch.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Oktober 2011)

@ Ingo
Setzt du die Tour für Mittwoch an,oder bist du noch in Holland`??.
Wenn ja dann schreibe ich die Tour aus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Orcus (31. Oktober 2011)

Nabend,

@Freddy wenn du Mittwoch fährst sehen wir uns dann 

@rest ich bin Morgen früh dann um 11Uhr mal am Hallerhof, mal sehn ob noch wer Lust hat 

Gruss, Sebastian


----------



## Orcus (1. November 2011)

Nabend,

war heute ein schöne, gemütlich Tour, wenn es auch eher eine "Trailfreiräum"-Tour war.

Dann bis morgen 

Gruss,
Sebastian


----------



## Naish90 (1. November 2011)

Hi Friedhelm,

bin zwar wieder hier, weiss aber noch nicht ob ich dabei bin.
Bitte stell Du eine Tour ein. Ggf. komme ich dann dazu.

Gruß, Ingo



Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Ingo
> Setzt du die Tour für Mittwoch an,oder bist du noch in Holland`??.
> Wenn ja dann schreibe ich die Tour aus.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (1. November 2011)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi Friedhelm,
> 
> bin zwar wieder hier, weiss aber noch nicht ob ich dabei bin.
> Bitte stell Du eine Tour ein. Ggf. komme ich dann dazu.
> ...



Hi Ingo
Ist schon passiert.


----------



## Beppe (4. November 2011)

Geloescht


----------



## Orcus (4. November 2011)

Schon wieder? dann hat da aber jemand sehr viel geduld...genau solche Barikaden hab ich am Dienstag genau an den selben Stellen shconmal weggeräumt. 
Vermutlich auch wieder so das alles schön verkeilt ist das man es kaum wegbekommt oder?

Gruss,
Sebastian


----------



## Beppe (4. November 2011)

Geloescht!


----------



## Orcus (4. November 2011)

Ok, so heftig war es Dienstag dann doch nicht, da lagen nur ale 10m Astbarikaden auf dem Weg rum.
Wie auch immer beim Aufräumen währ ich dabei wenn ich dann Zeit hab.


----------



## Maikbike (5. November 2011)

Guten Morgen,

wollte mal fragen ob morgen früh jemand fährt ? 

Gruß Maik


----------



## -Tobi- (5. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin mit Andreas (dicker70) morgen um 10.30 Uhr am Parkplatz alte Aachener straße.
Wollten rüber zu den quarzwerken. 

Lg Tobi


----------



## Orcus (5. November 2011)

Ich hab ausnahmsweise Sontags mal Zeit, dann komm ich euch mal bremsen xD


----------



## AAFA (7. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

komme gerade von einem kleine Ausflug mit Ingo . Bis auf den Jobo Trail runter nach Glessen war es ein schönes Fahren.
Der Trail wurde mit allem was geht zu geworfen, so dass er nicht mehr befahrbar ist. Möchte mich hiermit bei den Naturverbundenen Mitmenschen bedanken.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (8. November 2011)

Hi Ingo
Habe mich für morgen erst einmal wieder abgemeldet.
Habe mir eine Sehnenentzündung im linken Fuss
eingefangen.Hat gestern Mittag angefangen und jetzt bekomme
ich noch nicht einmal mehr die Schuhe Schmerzfrei an.
Falls es bis morgen besser sein sollte bin ich dann dabei.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (9. November 2011)

Dann mal gute Besserung .

Gruß, Ingo



Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Ingo
> Habe mich für morgen erst einmal wieder abgemeldet.
> Habe mir eine Sehnenentzündung im linken Fuss
> eingefangen.Hat gestern Mittag angefangen und jetzt bekomme
> ...


----------



## Gecogelb (9. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin wieder im Lande 
Wann Fahrt ihr denn nun immer ?
hat sich was geändert ?
oder immer noch mittwochs abens 19:00 Uhr 
Gruß an alle


----------



## Naish90 (9. November 2011)

Tour ist im LMB für 18:30!

Gruß, Ingo



Gecogelb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich bin wieder im Lande
> Wann Fahrt ihr denn nun immer ?
> ...


----------



## Naish90 (10. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

anbei der Tourbericht von gestern:
Am Start waren 8 tolle Mitfahrer. Die Tour war leider mit wenig Trailanteil was aber an den vielen Blättern und der Feuchtigkeit lag.
Dafür war der Radius etwas größer und schöne Bergaufetappen dabei.
Danke an alle Mitfaher

@ Freddy, hoffe Du bist bald wieder dabei.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (11. November 2011)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> anbei der Tourbericht von gestern:
> Am Start waren 8 tolle Mitfahrer. Die Tour war leider mit wenig Trailanteil was aber an den vielen Blättern und der Feuchtigkeit lag.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

Dank erstmal unserem unermüdlichen Guide Ingo,, auch bekannt als die Bergziege . Stimme Ingo zu, bezüglich der Mittwochstour.

Bei meiner heutigen Tour, mit vielen Jägern auf der Pirsch, hatte ich Glück nicht als Hirsch erkannt zu werden, dabei habe ich Diemars Tacho wieder gefunden, hoffe es zu mindest. Es verlieren ja nicht viele Biker ihre Tachos. Bringe ihn am Mittwoch mit.
Achso ansonsten herrliche Trail Bedingungen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## brigdompteur (11. November 2011)

@ AAFA

vielen Dank für das auffinden meines Tachos,wollte Morgen schon einen neuen ans Rad schnallen.

Bis am Mittwoch Gruß Dietmar


----------



## H-P (16. November 2011)

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es bis 18:30 Uhr, also nicht warten...habe mich auch nicht angemeldet.


----------



## Freddy41 (16. November 2011)

Bin heute nicht dabei.
Bin mit Andreas und Tobi zum Spinning der Staubwolke.
Müssen die Jungs mal kennenlernen.
Wünsche euch viel Spass heute Abend.
Das Wetter ist auf jedenfall super.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (17. November 2011)

Hi Biker,

war ne nette kleine Truppe gestern, allerdings bei kühlen 5°.
Am Start waren Dietmar, Andreas, Sebastian, Walter und ich.
Km keine Ahnung mit einer Fahrzeit von ca. 2,5 Std. was bei der Temperatur auch gereicht hat. Brrrr.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (17. November 2011)

Hi,

so kalt war es nun auch nicht .

Es waren aber rund 42 km und 415hm die gefahren wurden. Dank an dieser Stelle wieder mal dem unermüdlichen Guide. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (17. November 2011)

So Leute
Tour für Sonntag ist drin.
Hoffe es wird wieder so Sonnig wie es bis jetzt immer war.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Maikbike (17. November 2011)

Hi,

natürlich wird es am Sonntag schön, freue mich schon auf ne Runde mit euch. Werde dann mal wieder denn Bremser machen.

Gruß Maik


----------



## jobo1 (18. November 2011)

Maikbike schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> natürlich wird es am Sonntag schön, freue mich schon auf ne Runde mit euch. Werde dann mal wieder denn Bremser machen.
> 
> Gruß Maik


 
Sorry Maik,
Bremser ist mein Job. Versuche nach langer Abstinenz ( sch...Erkältung und Rücken) auch wieder dabei zu sein.
Hoffentlich bis Sonntag
Achim


----------



## Freddy41 (20. November 2011)

So war doch mal wieder eine klasse Tour heute.
Das Wetter war mal wieder super.
Wir haben alles dabei gehabt was man so fahren kann.
Bei mir waren es dann 55,93km bei einem Schnitt
von 19,1kmh.
Hoffe das es am Mittwoch auch wieder so ein klasse 
Wetter wird.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Maikbike (20. November 2011)

Das kann ich Friedhelm bestätigen, auch wenn ich nachher abgebrochen habe, hab ich heute einigen neue Strecken kennengelernt. Bei mir waren  nachher 55Km und ein Durchschnitt von knappen 16,99km/H
Hoffe das ich nächste Woche wieder in alter Form bin und einigermassen beihalten kann. Schöne Woche wünsche ich allen und viel Spaß am Mittwoch.

Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobo1 (20. November 2011)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So war doch mal wieder eine klasse Tour heute.
> Das Wetter war mal wieder super.
> Wir haben alles dabei gehabt was man so fahren kann.
> Bei mir waren es dann 55,93km bei einem Schnitt
> ...


 
Genau Freddy,
bestes Wetter, super Route ( endlich mal was anderes ), hat doch auch was für sich, wenn mehrere Guide´s einen Streckenabschnitt übernehmen. Wieviel waren es eigentlich: Freddy,Ingo,Orcus um den See herum, habe ich einen vergessen?
Bei mir waren es dann 65 km und habe es bereut nur 1xTrinflasche dabei zu haben, war dann zum Schluß ein wenig ausgetrocknet.
Trotzdem gerne wieder.
Gruß
Achim


----------



## Naish90 (21. November 2011)

Joo,

war ne tolle Tour bei bestem Wetter und viellll Sonne.
Tour für Mittwoch ist drinn.

Bin dann, Ingo


----------



## Thomsen (21. November 2011)

Bei mir waren es 18km und 145 hm + etwas zu Fuß bis nach Quadrath.
Mal sehen wann ich wieder dabei bin.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## PeterK. (21. November 2011)

super Wetter gestern,sehr viel los da oben,und ein paar Mtb'ler,die am Bahnweg standen bzw. lagen

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Freddy41 (24. November 2011)

So,hat sich die frühe Abfahrt von zu Hause doch gelohnt
Bei mir sind dadurch auch 58,75km zusammen gekommen.
Das war doch mal wieder eine gelungene
Abendliche Tour hier bei uns.
Mit dem Wetter hatten wir dann ja auch
noch Glück gehabt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Maikbike (24. November 2011)

Hallo,

gestern war es super auch wenn ich fast keine Lampe hatte, war eine neue super Erfahrung im Dunkeln Singeltrails zu fahren. War eine super Abendrunde mit 44km.
Hoffentlich bis am Sonntag

Gruß Maik


----------



## AAFA (25. November 2011)

Hallo verspätet aber immerhin,

die kurze Zeit, die ich mitgefahren bin, war super, danke noch für die Begeleitung Richtung Heimat. 
Dank an den/ die Guides.

Andreas


----------



## Orcus (26. November 2011)

Guten Morgen,

wie sieht es aus, fährt morgen früh jemand?

Gruss,

Sebastian


----------



## Freddy41 (26. November 2011)

Hi Sebastian
Tour ist schon eingetragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (27. November 2011)

Morgen Leute

wünsche euch eine schöne Tour:heul

LG Dicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (27. November 2011)

Hi Andreas
Wie geht es dir ????.
Helfen die Spritzen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (27. November 2011)

Ist schon besser geworden,denke kann am Montag nach der zweiten Spritze mehr sagen. Würde lieber mit euch fahren, als hier rum zuliegen. 

Bestell den anderen schöne Grüße. Bis nächsten Sonntag. 

LG Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (27. November 2011)

So Leute
Die heutige Tour war mal wieder erste Sahne.
Haben hier bei uns alles mitgenommen was geht.
Bei mir sind es dann auch 60,31km bei 534hm geworden.
Von mir aus kann der Winter so weitergehen.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (27. November 2011)

@ Andreas
Rumliegen hilft dir im Moment aber mehr als fahren.
Erhol dich erst einmal und dann kannst du wieder voll
dabei sein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## svennson (28. November 2011)

hallo zusammen, falls jemand interesse an einem 2009 s-works epic hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden / oder auf dem u.g. link (es ist nicht mein's - )). mein freund verkauft seins, da er sich ein stumpy mit mehr federweg gekauft hat. 
(http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/443261/cat/all)


----------



## Naish90 (29. November 2011)

Hey Leute,

schaut mal zum Thema Jobotrail: 
http://www.rhein-erft-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1322170833323.shtml

Jetzt sind wir Schuld das dort nichts mehr wächst .

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## romka (29. November 2011)

die bösen bmx fahrer.


----------



## Maikbike (29. November 2011)

Sehe ihr habt für morgen eine Tour reingestellt, schaue mal ob ich euch vielleicht treffe. Bin auch noch nicht dazu gekommen mit einer vernüftigen Lampe. Sonst vielleicht am Sonntag.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Freddy41 (30. November 2011)

@ Ingo
Habe mich wieder ausgetragen.
Fühle mich heute nicht besonders und
bin total schlapp.
Wünsche euch viel Spass  beim fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (30. November 2011)

Dann mal gute Besserung.
Gruß, Ingo



Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Ingo
> Habe mich wieder ausgetragen.
> Fühle mich heute nicht besonders und
> bin total schlapp.
> ...


----------



## Naish90 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

war ja gestern mal einen kleine nette Runde. ( 5 Mitfahrer)
Bei mir waren es dann 47 Km.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Dezember 2011)

So bin dann wieder einigermaßen Fit.
Habe dann mal eine Tour für morgen eingetragen.
Wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt,dann nehme ich
die Tour wieder raus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Orcus (3. Dezember 2011)

Hab mich mal eingetragen, aber Wetter sieht ja mehr als schlecht aus :/
Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Naish90 (3. Dezember 2011)

Werde morgen wenn es nicht regnet eine Straßentour machen!
War gestern schon sehr matschig auf der Kippe.


----------



## Ghostwheel (4. Dezember 2011)

Naish90 schrieb:


> War gestern schon sehr matschig auf der Kippe.



Warst du das etwa, der gestern morgen bei Sturm und Regen auf der Glessener Höhe rumgefahren ist? Ich war da laufen und hatte nicht erwartet, da bei den Bedingungen Mountainbiker anzutreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (4. Dezember 2011)

Die heutige Tour war doch mal wieder klasse.
Wenn ich jetzt so aus dem Fenster schaue,
hatten wir auch richtig Glück mit dem Wetter.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 68,59km bei 495hm.
Dank an alle Mitfahrer für die tolle Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (5. Dezember 2011)

Da kann ich Friedhelm nur Recht geben.
Bin ja spontan dazu gestoßen, hätte mich ansonsten auch mächtig geärgert. Hoffentlich ist es am Mittwoch auch trocken!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (5. Dezember 2011)

Nee war ich nicht! War Freitagabend unterwegs.



Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Warst du das etwa, der gestern morgen bei Sturm und Regen auf der Glessener Höhe rumgefahren ist? Ich war da laufen und hatte nicht erwartet, da bei den Bedingungen Mountainbiker anzutreffen.


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Dezember 2011)

Kann für Sonntag keine Tour eintragen.
Bin da mal mit den Fahrern der Staubwolke
unterwegs.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann auf der Glessener-Höhe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (9. Dezember 2011)

Stelle auch keine Tour ein, wünsche euch aber allen viel Spaß! 



Freddy41 schrieb:


> Kann für Sonntag keine Tour eintragen.
> Bin da mal mit den Fahrern der Staubwolke
> unterwegs.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann auf der Glessener-Höhe.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (10. Dezember 2011)

So meine Herrn,

ich habe einen Termin für morgen eingetragen.
Das Wetter soll ja nicht schlecht sein, etwas frisch aber ansonsten....
Wer Lust hat trage sich ein.

Andreas


----------



## brigdompteur (10. Dezember 2011)

Hi Andreas,

wäre morgen gerne bei der Ü40-Tour dabei,bin aber leider durch Arbeit verhindert.
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und gutes Wetter Morgen.

Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Dezember 2011)

War dann heute mal mit den Jungs
der Staubwolke Unterwegs.
Waren dann auch 61,60km.
Werde aber am Mittwoch und nächsten Sonntag wieder mit
euch fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (12. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es für Mittoch halbwegs trocken sein soll, dann stelle ich morgen was ein.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Bikergemeinschaft,

die gestrige Tour war eine gemütliche Ü40 Ausfahrt mit vielen Trails und zwei Netten Mitfahrern, Danke noch an Patrick der mich beim Guiden untestützt hat, da ja bekanntlich Freddy und Ingo Fremd gingen.  Die äußeren Bedingungen war gut, eventuell etwas kühl.

Werde versuchen am Mittwoch dabei zu sein.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlideRider (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Andreas,
Ü40: ja, viele Trails: auch ja, nette Mitfahrer: auf jeden Fall, aber gemütlich? Na ja 
Danke an Dich und Patrick für die coolen Strecken und die kurzen Erholungspausen.
Mir hat's richtig Spaß gemacht.
Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Naish90 (14. Dezember 2011)

Heute leider keine Tour .
Hoffe das Wetter wird bald besser.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Dezember 2011)

Sieht schlecht aus Ingo
Werde erst einmal keine Tour für 
Sonntag eintragen.
Wenn es doch mal trocken bleiben sollte
wird es eine spontane Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (16. Dezember 2011)

Das wird das Beste sein, keine Tour einzustellen
Wenn es trocken ist bin ich dabei!
Allerdings nur Straße!!!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Dezember 2011)

So Leute
Habe heute mit Patrick überlegt die Tour
trotzdem mal einzutragen,damit alle die möglichkeit
haben mit uns zu fahren.
Ob wir dann Strasse oder Wald fahren überlegen wir
uns dann zusammen vor Ort.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## SlideRider (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich war gerade mal oben...
Ein einziger Schlammhaufen, daher nur 1 x bis zum Funkturm rauf und von dort die direkte Abfahrt Richtung Hallerhof.
Inkl. An- und Abfahrt 44,5km, 320HM, Schnitt 18,2 km/h
Es war matschig und windig, aber besser als gar nicht fahren


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Dezember 2011)

Tolle Schlammschlacht heute auf der Glessener-Höhe.
Und so viele Biker wie nie unterwegs getroffen.
Wir waren dann also mit 5 Bikern kreuz und quer hier
auf Tour und es hat echt Spass bereitet.

Bei mir waren es dann auch mit An- und Abfahrt 52,80km
bei 354hm.
Hoffe es wird bis Mittwoch etwas trockener.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (18. Dezember 2011)

War heute Mittag auch im Schlamm unterwegs .
Hatte mich mal bei ner Tour vom Difa eingeklinkt.
Werde aber in dem Schlamm nicht mehr fahren.
Hoffe das es trocken bleibt so das wir am Mitwoch mal wieder zusammen fahren können.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 

habe mal mit guter Hoffnung für Mittwoch eine Tour eingestellt.
Hoffe das es nicht mehr regnet und er Boden ein bisschen abtrocknet.
Wenn es weiter so regnet nehmen ich die Tour aber wieder raus.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orcus (19. Dezember 2011)

Nabend,

war gestern schon lustig, auch wenn es eine reinste Schlammschlacht war und meien Bremsbeläge den Schlamm so gar nicht mochten.
Mittwoch bin ich dabei wenn ich b is dahin neue Beläge hab.

Und irgendwer hatte gefragt ob es in "meiner" Ecke nicht Touren gäb. Ich würde mal wenn irgendwer Lust hätte. Mir hier eine schöne Tour überlegen, würde dann von Bedburg über Kasterer/Königshovenner Höhe richtung Frimmsdorf gehen. Vieleicht einmal Alrather Höhe rauf und runter und in richtung des Sees zurück.

Gruß,

Sebastian


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi Sebastian
Ich war der,der gefragt hat.
Wenn du eine schöne Tour anbieten kannst,
trag sie einfach mal ein.
Ich bin dann auf jedenfall mit dabei.
Aber bitte nicht am ersten und zweiten Weihnachtstag
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## H-P (20. Dezember 2011)

Orcus schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> war gestern schon lustig, auch wenn es eine reinste Schlammschlacht war und meien Bremsbeläge den Schlamm so gar nicht mochten.
> Mittwoch bin ich dabei wenn ich b is dahin neue Beläge hab.
> ...


 
Meine Hausrunde  wäre auch dabei und könnte bei der Streckenplanung helfen.

@ Friedhelm, bist du nicht mal mit Carboni da eine Runde gefahren...von dem habe ich leider schon lange nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Dezember 2011)

@ H-P
Ja stimmt,ich bin schon mehrmals mit Carboni
über die Allrather-Höhe gefahren.
Habe aber auch schon längere Zeit nichts
mehr von ihm gehört.
Vielleicht fahren wir ja dann gemeinsam mit
Sebastian mal eine schöne Runde bei euch,
denn die Trail`s finde ich alleine nicht mehr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## H-P (21. Dezember 2011)

Machen wir, wird sicher lustig...der Allrather und Umgebung hat auch einiges zu bieten und ist bei schlechtem Wetter auch noch gut befahrbar.


----------



## Naish90 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe zwischen den Tagen frei.
Bin auch dabei.
Lass nur den schei.. Regen aufhören, ist ja grausam.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orcus (21. Dezember 2011)

ich würd fast sagen, dann machen wird das einmal zwichen den Tagen.
Ich würd mich dann um den nicht Alrather Höhen Teil kümmern, denn da kenn ich mich wirklich aus, und auf der Höhe dann nichtmehr so gut.

Gruss,

Sebastian


----------



## H-P (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich muß leider arbeiten, könnte also nur am Wochenende.

Aber man könnte ja auch zweimal fahren.

@ Sebastian, kann man eigentlich wieder an der Erft vorbei...war ja ne Baustelle zwischen GV und Bedburg auf der einen Seite.


----------



## Orcus (21. Dezember 2011)

zweimal ginge natürlich auch...
Eine Seite von der Eft ist dauerhaft dicht gemacht, irgendwas der Weg soll zu einer natürlich Uferzone ohne irgendwie sowas werden, der Bereich geht soweit ich weiß von der ersten Brücke hinter dem Stauwerk in Bedburg bis zu der Autobrück bei Gustdorf.

Gruß,

Sebastian


----------



## Naish90 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

und danke an die treuen Schlammfahrer! 
Friedhelm, Dietmar, Walter u. Sebastian.
Nach dem die Temperatur sehr mild und es von oben trocken war, war es von unten doch eher sehr nass und dreckig.
Trotzdem waren es bei mir dann satte 47Km. 
So jetzt muss ich dann auch eine neue Kassette incl. Kette auflegen damit ich bei der nächsten Tour die Berge geräuschlos hoch komme.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi Ingo
Wenn ich das Wetter heute so sehe,
hatten wir gestern echt Schwein gehabt.
Das bisschen Schlamm von unten war ja noch harmlos.
Hoffe aber trotz alle dem das es wieder trocken wird.
Auf Dauer wird das sonst zu teuer mit den Ersatzteilen.
Wünsche allen hier im Forum frohe Festtage.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Dezember 2011)

Da ich die Woche noch frei habe,werde ich
am Mittwoch mal eine Tour ab 12.00Uhr eintragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Orcus (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich komme dann mal dich bremsen..
Und stelle für Freitag die Tour hier rund um Bedburg Nr.1 ohne die Ecke von H-P rein.
Gruss, Sebastian


----------



## Thomsen (27. Dezember 2011)

Hoffe mal ab nächster Woche das ich wieder dabei bin, Material ist soweit geordert. 
Stabiles Hinterrad (XT Nabe, Sapim Race Speichen und Mavic EN521 Felge), neues XT Schaltwerk und Kette.
Plus diverser Nippes  und Rennradkram.


Gruss Thomas
6 Wochen nicht wirklich gefahren, fühle mich schwer und aus der Form


----------



## pd1 (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann leider auch nicht mitfahren muß Arbeiten ...
Werde aber wenn es trocken ist heute ab 19:45 vom Hallerhof eine Runde drehen !!

Gruß Patrick

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.cologne-bikes.de

Breuer's Bikebahnhof


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Dezember 2011)

Na das war ja wieder eine echt geile Tour
bei bestem Wetter.
Wir konnten alles fahren was wir wollten.
Denn die Verhältnisse waren besser als ich gedacht hatte.
Dank an meine Mitfahrer.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 59,62km bei 591hm.
War ein Schöner Abschluss für dieses Jahr.
Hoffe es geht im neuen Jahr so weiter.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi Freddy,
mir hats auch super gefallen. War ne tolle Runde zum Jahresausklang.
Rutscht alle gut rein,
Gruss Beppe


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Dezember 2011)

So Leute
Werde dann mal eine Tour für den
01.01.2012 eintragen.
Hoffe es bleibt trocken.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Januar 2012)

So das war doch mal wieder eine gelungene Schlammpackung heute.
Bin froh das sich Dietmar,Eduard und Alex erbarmt haben mit mir diese
erste Tour im neuen Jahr zu bestreiten.
Bei mir waren es 54,53km (gefühlte 100km) bei immerhin 458hm.
Hoffe das es bis Mittwoch etwas trockener wird.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (1. Januar 2012)

Tja,da hat das neue Jahr so angefangen wie das alte geendet hat, mit 
Schlamm.
Bei mir waren es Cirka 48km,hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht und es war ein zarter Hauch von Frühling zu spüren,zumindest hatte ein Mitfahrer schon kurze Hose an.



Schlamm macht dicke Beine.


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## 1xCents (2. Januar 2012)

Schlamm hin oder her die Tour hatte was schmutzigs ).
Naja jetzt weiß ich was mir die letzten Monate gefehlt hat.
Karneval können wir ja mit der Badehose fahren. 

Gruß  Alex


----------



## Naish90 (2. Januar 2012)

Habe mir den Nacken verdreht.
Wenn es morgen wieder besser sein sollte stelle ich morgen Abend für Mittwoch was ein.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Januar 2012)

Hi Ingo
Nacken verdreht.
Du sollst dich doch nicht immer so nach den Frauen umdrehen,
dann passiert das mit dem Nacken nicht.
Wünsche dir schnelle Genesung,damit du Mittwoch wieder Fit bist.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo Biker Gemeinde, 

Ingo dir erstmal Gute Besserung von den Jouli's. 
Kann dem Freddy nur zustimmen.

@wenn die Tour am Mittwoch so gegen 22 Uhr startet, kann ich mitfahren., sofern es dem Nacken von Ingo wieder gut geht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Januar 2012)

Werde dann mal die Tour für Ingo übernehmen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Wollte mal allen ein frohes neues Jahr wünschen! 
Hoffe ihr seid gut reingekommen. Bald fahr ich auch mal wieder mit 

Gruß Dominik


----------



## Naish90 (4. Januar 2012)

Männer, ich kann leider noch nicht :kotz:.
Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß.

Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Januar 2012)

Hi Ingo
Kann dir nur sagen das ich gestern wirklich Spass 
bei der Tour hatte.
War wieder einmal sehr viel Matsch dabei.
Aber Dietmar,Alex und meine Wenigkeit haben die Tour
zusammen genossen (hoffe ich)
Bei mir waren es dann auch 54,35km bei 458hm.
Hoffe du bist beim nächsten mal wieder dabei.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## 1xCents (5. Januar 2012)

Ja Ja hab ich verstanden, ich habe zwar gelitten aber auch genossen.

Totale Erschöpfung.
Ich hoffe das werden keine 100km am Wochenende

Also Kette Ölen


----------



## Naish90 (6. Januar 2012)

Hi,

bin wieder fit .
Freue mich auf die nächste Tour.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Januar 2012)

Tja Ingo
Dann kannst du ja wieder voll angreifen,die Wege sind aber nicht so wie du sie sonst kennst (sondern mit Schlamm überzogen)
Aber du wirst es am Sonntag dann ja selber sehen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (7. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,

war eben mit Andreas mal ne Runde unterwegs.
Sind bis auf ein kurzes Stück (Glessener) aber Straße gefahren.
Werde morgen auch Straße fahren, wünsche euch aber eine schöne Schlammtour auf der Glessener.
Man ist das ein Schlamm auf der Kippe

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Januar 2012)

Hi Ingo
Schlamm ist gut für die Haut.
Frauen bezahlen dafür eine Menge Geld.
Wir haben das hier ganz umsonst.
Vielleicht klappt es dann ja am Mittwoch.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Januar 2012)

So Leute
Habe meine Fango Packung für heute erhalten.
Tour führte uns durch Matsch und Schlamm Kreuz und Quer
durch die Quarzwerke.
Die Auffahrten waren doppelt so lang wie sonst;.
Am Ende waren es dann bei mir immerhin 46,26km bei 508hm.
Gefühlte km gebe ich heute nicht Preis.
Aber es wahr schon sehr Anstrengend.
@ Alex 
Hoffe du vergisst bei der nächsten Tour nicht wieder den Helm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (8. Januar 2012)

Hi,
das kannst du laut sagen.
Das gute, hatte keine Rückenschmerzen(Danke Patrick fürs Bike).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das schlechte, meine Beine sind Wackelpudding.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LG Andreas(Dicker)


----------



## Beppe (8. Januar 2012)

Ein neues Fully? Oder hast Du Dir das Rad nur geborgt? 
Wir waren heute auch (kurz) auf der Glessener. Auf der Heimfahrt kam uns ein etwas angeschlagener Walter entgegen.

Grüsse an alle matschjunkies




dicker70 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das kannst du laut sagen.
> Das gute, hatte keine Rückenschmerzen(Danke Patrick fürs Bike).
> 
> ...


----------



## Naish90 (8. Januar 2012)

Hi,

bin dann heute zur Spohie, ohne Matsch.
55 KM leider mit Gegenwind auf der Hinfahrt.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## dicker70 (9. Januar 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ein neues Fully? Oder hast Du Dir das Rad nur geborgt?
> Wir waren heute auch (kurz) auf der Glessener. Auf der Heimfahrt kam uns ein etwas angeschlagener Walter entgegen.
> 
> Grüsse an alle matschjunkies


 

Erstmal nur ein Testrad


----------



## 1xCents (9. Januar 2012)

Ich gelobe Besserung, Helm ist bei der nächsten Tour dabei.
Hoffentlich Fried es bald oder Schneit es, mein Material leidet darunter.

Gruß Alex
*Immer schön die Kette ölen und den Helm nicht vergessen.*


----------



## AAFA (10. Januar 2012)

dicker70 schrieb:


> Erstmal nur ein Testrad



Ist das wie mit den Laufrädern?

Gruß
Andreas

PS: Habe gestern die trockene Periode abgepasst und war 3Stunden Biken, wird Zeit das es besser wird.


----------



## AAFA (10. Januar 2012)

Ich schon wieder,

komme gerade von der Glessener, meine Haut ist nun zart und unwiderstehlich, was doch eine Schlammkur alles aus macht.
Aber die Bedingungen sind ja alles andere als hervorragend.
Nun ist etwas Pause angesagt, der Dämpfer ist hin und muss instandgesetzt werden. Wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß im Schlamm 

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomsen (11. Januar 2012)

Ich habe gerade mal auf der Schinderhannesseite geschaut. 
Der Halbmarathon ist noch etwas Länger und Höher als 2011.

Ich fand es sehr gut 2011 auch wenn 250ter von 257.
Ziel für 2012 Sub 5h.

Anmeldung ist leider noch nicht offen

Wer ist mit dabei?

http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike.aspx

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Naish90 (12. Januar 2012)

Ja Walter,

wo bleibt der Tourbericht von gestern?
Wir warten alle.
Auf jeden Fall hats viel zu Lachen gegeben.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Januar 2012)

Tour war wie immer gut.
Dank Guide Walter wurde auch kein Schlammloch umfahren.
Warte aber immer noch auf den Tourbericht.
Das muss Walter noch besser in den Griff kriegen.
@ Thomas
Anmeldung Schinderhannes ist offen.
Bin schon für den Halbmarathon gemeldet.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Thomsen (13. Januar 2012)

Habe es auch schon gesehen und mich angemeldet.

Thomas


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Januar 2012)

So treue Biker
Heute waren doch glatt 10 Mann am Start.
Bei dem Wetter und den endlich besseren Bodenverhältnissen
hat das Biken auch wieder richtig Spass gemacht.
Bei mir sind es dann auch 58,29km bei 543hm geworden.
Hoffe die Bedingungen bleiben jetzt mal eine weile so gut.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (15. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Schöne Tour heute, hat eben alles gepaßt,sogar das Rad.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Naish90 (16. Januar 2012)

Hi,

war gerade ne Runde unterwegs, brrrr .
Hoffe für Mittwoch das es etwas milder wird.


----------



## Beppe (18. Januar 2012)

Hi Ingo,
steuerst Du den Treff schon vorher an?
Gruesse Beppe


----------



## Naish90 (18. Januar 2012)

Ja kannst ja anrufen!

Gruß, Ingo



Beppe schrieb:


> Hi Ingo,
> steuerst Du den Treff schon vorher an?
> Gruesse Beppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (18. Januar 2012)

Ok,
wenn ich beizeiten rauskomme meld ich 
Mich. Wenn nicht und ich nicht puenktl. am HH bin nicht warten. Dann hab ich wg Regen abgedreht.
Gruesse


----------



## Naish90 (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Mittwochsfahrer von gestern,

hoffe ihr seit nicht zu nass nach Hause gekommen.
War ja für uns zusammen leider nur ein kurzes Vergnügen.
Ich habe auf der Heimfahrt noch einen richtig fetten Schauer ab bekommen . Bei mir waren es aber trotzdem 35Km.
Jetzt war der Boden gerade wieder etwas trockener und da muss es auch direkt wieder Regen geben.

Danke fürs kommen .

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Beppe (19. Januar 2012)

Hi,
just nachdem ich mich vom Dietmar getrennt hatte wars erstmal komplett trocken und ich dachte, dass das jetzt doch nicht sein kann.
Bin dann aber weiter heimwärts und Höhe Brauweiler setzte dann glücklicherweise wieder starker Regen ein.
Hab dann in Widdersdorf auf dem Radweg nochn schönes Handy gefunden. Alles in allem 3 Trainingsstunden die sich gelohnt haben.
Grüsse


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Januar 2012)

Tja bei mir war es nicht anders.
Bin die Strasse Richtung Heimat gefahren und 
dabei doch ziemlich Nass geworden.
Aber da ich nicht aus Zucker bin,hat das 
ganze trotzdem Spass gemacht.
Hoffe jetzt das es am Sonntag besser wird.
Trage dann mal die Tour ein.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Naish90 (21. Januar 2012)

Hey Friedhelm,

wo möchtest Du denn fahren?
Straße bzw. Sophienhöhe oder Glessener- Matsch?

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Januar 2012)

Hi Ingo
Ich weiß es nicht,wenn das so weiter Regnet fällt die
Tour eh aus.Falls es dann ja morgen früh trocken sein sollte,
können wir ruhig mal zur Sophie rüber.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (22. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute
War doch mal wieder eine geile Tour mit super
Mitfahrern.Wetter hat auch noch mitgespielt.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 55,45km bei 457hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## bmcracer86 (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin noch recht neu hier in "Quadratz-Ichendorf" bzw. wohne erst seit anfang diesen Jahres hier im Ort. Habe gestern eine unter "radsport-quadrath.de" eine MTB-Abteilung gefunden die sich jeden Mittwoch und Sonntag treffen!

Seit ihr das vielleicht?

Würde mich euch sehr gerne anschließen

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Januar 2012)

Hi Holger
Ja ich bin von der Staubwolke und fahre Mittwochs 17.55 Uhr
und Sonntags 9.55 Uhr hier über die Glessener-Höhe.
Wenn du Lust hast kannst du gerne mal mitfahren.
Ruf nur vorher bitte an damit ich Bescheid weiß.
Ansonsten kann es auch schon mal vorkommen das 
die Touren wegen Regen ausfallen oder ich auch 
früher losfahre.
Treffpunkt sage ich dir dann noch.
Bin Tagsüber immer von 7.00 Uhr bis !8.30 Uhr unter
01727331157 erreichbar.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (25. Januar 2012)

Habe dann mal eine Tour für heute eingestellt!
Hoffe es bleibt trocken.
War gestern schon unterwegs, war ganz schön matschig.


----------



## AAFA (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich heute Spätschicht habe und außerdem das Wetter zu trocken ist, bin ich leider nicht dabei . Werde wohl aber nächste Woche mitfahren, sofern es nicht allzu warm ist. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (25. Januar 2012)

Ok. dann fahre ich eine Std. früher los und dreh ne runde für dich mit. 
Einer muss ja dat jeld verdienen

Gruß, Ingo


Hallo zusammen,

da ich heute Spätschicht habe und außerdem das Wetter zu trocken ist, bin ich leider nicht dabei . Werde wohl aber nächste Woche mitfahren, sofern es nicht allzu warm ist. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß

Andreas[/quote]


----------



## Beppe (25. Januar 2012)

B i n i c h a m a r s c h


----------



## Naish90 (26. Januar 2012)

Hi,

danke an alle Mitfahrer von gestern!
Wetter war ja gut und der Boden wird langsam auch besser.
Bei mir waren es dann 46Km.

@ Pino, wie viel hattes Du denn, dass Du so im A.... warst? 

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Beppe (26. Januar 2012)

Moinmoin,
knapp über 70km, knapp unter 4h.

Jetzt hab ichs schwarz auf weiss, dass ein Salat vor 12 keine ausreichende Grundlage für so ne Runde sind. Ausserdem bin ich Vergasermaessig auch noch nicht wieder voll hergestellt. Diclo sei dank :/

Frisch wars, lange nicht mehr so kalte Füsse gehabt.

Grüsse


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute
Gestern war doch wieder super.
Wetter gut,kalt aber trocken.
Mitfahrer prima.
Kilometer und Höhenmeter für Mittwoch klasse.
Weiter so.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 45,25km.
Hoffe bis Sonntag.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (28. Januar 2012)

Hi Beppe
Hier mal der link zum Schinderhannes.
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike.aspx.
Jetzt kannst du ihn in deine Planung mit einfügen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (28. Januar 2012)

Hi,

da ich gestern und heute ausgebig unterwegs war  und  morgen zur Boot Messe fahre wünsche ich Euch morgen vielllll Spaß.
Der Boden ist schon viel besser als am Mittwoch.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## dicker70 (29. Januar 2012)

Hi,
Wünsche euch viel Spaß. 
Nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder dabei.

Lg Andreas


----------



## Beppe (29. Januar 2012)

Dank dir, bis gleich.



Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Beppe
> Hier mal die link zum Schinderhannes.
> http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike.aspx.
> Jetzt kannst du ihn in deine Planung mit einfügen.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Januar 2012)

Hi zusammen
Wetter war gut aber doch ziemlich kalt.
Aber ansonsten war mal wieder alles klasse.Dank an die Mitfahrer (Alex,Dietmar,Jörg und Pino).
Schade das Dietmar so früh aussteigen musste,hoffe es geht ihm wieder besser.Der Freddy Trail ist immer noch super,gut das wir dieses mal mit einbezogen haben.Der Rest war alles fast trocken und gut befahrbar.
Bei mir waren es dann 55,29km bei 589hm.
Hoffe es bleibt jetzt eine weile so.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Januar 2012)

Hi Andreas
Hoffe bei dir ist alles in Ordnung.
Lass es dir die Woche da gut gehen und komm in Alter frische wieder zurück.
Alles gute Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (29. Januar 2012)

Hi,
ja war schade, aber auf dem Heimweg gings mir schon wieder besser.
Bin dann doch noch auf Glessener-Höhe und habe dort gleich mal eine Bodenprobe genommen.
Danach aber wieder schnell nach Hause,wer weis was sonst noch so passiert wäre.
Es war wohl nicht mein Tag.

Gruss Dietmar


----------



## pd1 (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo ,
das ist ja schön das ihr spaß hattet heute .
Spaß hatten Joachim und ich auch heute bei einer sehr schönen traillastigen runde ohne höhenmeter ,bei mir waren es dann auch 65 Km mit einem 23 schnitt
Gruß Pd


----------



## romka (29. Januar 2012)

hey patrick, habt ihr noch 2011er Enduro comp modelle im laden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (30. Januar 2012)

Moinmoin,
das war ne super Runde gestern. Nach dem Kaffeeründchen daheim, hab ichs mir erstmal auf der Couch gemütlich gemacht.
^^
Schade, dass Freddy nicht noch mehr Trails von diesem Kaliber besitzt 

Grüsse Beppe


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Januar 2012)

Hi Pino
Vielleicht finde ich ja noch einige von diesen Abfahrten.
Werde also weiter suchen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Beppe (30. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcAAcHf-v7A"]XT 9fach Kette nach einem halben Winter auf der...      - YouTube[/nomedia]



Mein armes Rad! 
Schuld war bestimmt der Anstieg aus der Quarzwerkgrube auf dem mittleren Blatt!


----------



## jobo1 (30. Januar 2012)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> das ist ja schön das ihr spaß hattet heute .
> Spaß hatten Joachim und ich auch heute bei einer sehr schönen traillastigen runde ohne höhenmeter ,bei mir waren es dann auch 65 Km mit einem 23 schnitt
> Gruß Pd


 
Genau Patrick,
die Route hat doch was spaßiges, auch ohne Höhenmeter.
Jetzt weiß ich es, warum mir am Ende die Puste fehlte: 
es war der mal wieder der Schnitt ( oder doch das fehlende
Training ?)
Egal,was soll´s, Hauptsache dabei.
P.S. Andreas, Du kennst ja die Tour zum Rhein. Wäre prima, wenn wir
das ganze bald wiederholen könnten, sind noch schöne Trails dazu gekommen.
Gruß Achim


----------



## dicker70 (31. Januar 2012)

jobo1 schrieb:


> Genau Patrick,
> die Route hat doch was spaßiges, auch ohne Höhenmeter.
> Jetzt weiß ich es, warum mir am Ende die Puste fehlte:
> es war der mal wieder der Schnitt ( oder doch das fehlende
> ...



Hi Joachim ,
Ich glaube die Spritzen helfen diesmal richtig gut und das ich bald wieder
Einigermaßen schmerzfrei fahren kann.

Lg Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gestern schon mal eine Testfahrt gemacht! 1,5 Std. gingen danach war aber alles kalt . Da es heute noch kälter werden soll, stelle ich keine Tour ein. Vielleicht fahre ich um 17:00 für eine Std.
Gestern ist es ab 18:00 echt schei... kalt geworden .

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomsen (1. Februar 2012)

Bin heute mal unterwegs gewesen, die Glessener Höhe ist wie asphaltiert mit 
Schlaglöchern. 
Es war aber schon kalt, vor allem als die Sonne weg war.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## AAFA (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe soeben, nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit, eine Runde über den alten Tagebau Bergheim gedreht. Eigentlich war es herrlich, , nur die Temperaturen dürften ein wenig besser sein. Hoffe das es bald wieder wärmer wird und trocken bleibt.
Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Februar 2012)

Hi Andreas
Wir fahren morgen eine langsame Straßenrunde.
Treffpunkt wäre 11.00 Uhr bei Patrick.
Es geht wohl Richtung Köln und wieder zurück.
Bei den Temperaturen kann man aber nicht zu schnell fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Februar 2012)

Eiskalte Tour mit Achim,Andreas und Patrick.
Es war zwar schön aber echt Saukalt
Hoffentlich wird es bald wieder wärmer.
Umso schöner war dann die warme Dusche zu Hause
Bei mir waren es dann 73,97km bei 429hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (5. Februar 2012)

Respekt!!!

Mir ist es zu kalt, Brrrr.

Gruß, Ingo




Freddy41 schrieb:


> Eiskalte Tour mit Achim,Andreas und Patrick.
> Es war zwar schön aber echt Saukalt
> Hoffentlich wird es bald wieder wärmer.
> Umso schöner war dann die warme Dusche zu Hause
> ...


----------



## AAFA (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

hatte eigentlich vor auch zu fahren, aber der Kamin war sooooo schööööön warm. Meinen Respekt, hoffe aber das es bald wieder wärmer wird.

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (7. Februar 2012)

Hi Biker,

bin gestern Abend hier in Nümbrecht 1.5 Std. unterwegs gewesen, Brrrr.
War das letzte Mal das ich bei solchen Tempraturen aufs Bike steige, es waren dann -9°. Hoffe das der Sommer  schnell kommt.
Oder wenigstens wieder + Grade .

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Februar 2012)

Hast recht Ingo
Bei den Temperaturen fahre ich auch nur noch Tagsüber.
Denn bei Sonne kann man die Temperaturen noch aushalten.
Aber so Spät am Abend geht das gar nicht.
Hoffe das es ab nächste Woche wieder besser wird.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (8. Februar 2012)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hast recht Ingo
> Bei den Temperaturen fahre ich auch nur noch Tagsüber.
> Denn bei Sonne kann man die Temperaturen noch aushalten.
> Aber so Spät am Abend geht das gar nicht.
> ...



Hallo Bikergemeinschaft,

habe mal eben die Worte von Freddy umgesetzt und bin eine kleine warme Runde über die Glessener.
Die Temperaturen waren im Vergleich der letzten Tage Frühlingshaft und die Trails sind super zu fahren. Sofern es morgen auch warm ist werde ich wieder bei schönstem Sonnenschein eine Frühjahrsrunde drehen. und den Urlaub aus nutzen.

Andreas


----------



## dicker70 (8. Februar 2012)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo Bikergemeinschaft,
> 
> habe mal eben die Worte von Freddy umgesetzt und bin eine kleine warme Runde über die Glessener.
> Die Temperaturen waren im Vergleich der letzten Tage Frühlingshaft und die Trails sind super zu fahren. Sofern es morgen auch warm ist werde ich wieder bei schönstem Sonnenschein eine Frühjahrsrunde drehen. und den Urlaub aus nutzen.
> ...


 
Hi Andreas,
wann fährst du Morgen?

LG  Dicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (8. Februar 2012)

Hi, 

wollte so gegen 11 Uhr los, für 1,5 Stunden. Am Nachmittag soll es ja laut Wetterbericht etwas schattiger werden. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Beppe (10. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
wart ihr heute unterwegs? Hab eure Beiträge leider zu spät gesehen, war eben nämlich auch auf der Glessener und hab einiges an frischen Spuren gesehen...
Schade 

http://db.tt/q3HH0Isw


----------



## AAFA (10. Februar 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hi,
> wart ihr heute unterwegs? Hab eure Beiträge leider zu spät gesehen, war eben nämlich auch auf der Glessener und hab einiges an frischen Spuren gesehen...
> Schade
> 
> http://db.tt/q3HH0Isw




Hi komme ebenfalls gerade von der Glessener und Bergheimer Loch,,
bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein und gefühlten Plusgraden, war die Strecke über den alten Tagebau einfach nur schööööön . Die kalten Finger aus dem Wald wurden in der Frühlingssonne herrlich aufgewärmt und somit auch das Herz des Bikers.
Hoffe nun das die Temperaturen stetig steigen.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Februar 2012)

So Biker
Heute haben sich 5 Eis Erprobte Biker mit mir auf den Weg gemacht
und die Glessener-Höhen durchfahren.
Bei den Temperaturen war das echt kein Zuckerschlecken
Aber alle haben es dann doch geschafft wieder heil und Gesund
am Ausgangspunkt anzukommen.
Dank an die Mitfahrer (Patrick,Andreas,Pino,Klaus und Alex)
Hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 49,02km bei 482hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (13. Februar 2012)

@ Friedhelm!

Ja schade,

so früh konnte ich noch nicht .
Wäre gerne mal wieder mit euch zusammen über die Glessener geflogen. Bin dann so um 12:30 los und dat war auch noch ziehmlich kalt. Für Mittwoch sieht es auch nicht gut aus.
Hoffe man sieht sich bald mal wieder.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Februar 2012)

So habe dann mal eine Tour für den
Rosenmontag eingeplant.
Hoffe das Wetter ist bis dahin besser.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (16. Februar 2012)

Ja,

das hoffe ich auch! Mit Montag
Werde gleich, wenn es von oben trocken ist, mal eine Runde Straße aus Verzweifelung fahren.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (17. Februar 2012)

Hihi,

da hatte ich aber gestern Glück, bin 1,5 Std im Bergheimer Loch  u. Wiedenfelder Höhe rumgeheizt und es war von oben trocken.


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Februar 2012)

Tja Ingo
Da hattest du dann aber wirklich Glück.
Aber der Untergrund war doch bestimmt 
nicht so toll.
Wenn ich mir das Wetter heute wieder so ansehe
habe ich für Montag nicht viel Hoffnung.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (20. Februar 2012)

Na Leute
War ja mal wieder eine richtig schöne
Schlammpackung heute.
Dank an Ingo für`s Guiden Richtung Bergheimer Loch .
Waren wieder neue kleine Nettigkeiten dabei.
Bei mir waren es dann heute auch 63,88km bei 572hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (20. Februar 2012)

Hier mal die Daten

Rhodius Brohltal CTF Datum So, 01.04.2012 -schöne strecke und Hm
Art CTF 
Veranstalter RSF Brohltal e.V. 
Landesverband Rheinland-Pfalz 
Strecken 52/ 38/ 19 km 
... Punkte 3/2/1 
Startort Bachstr.
56653 Wehr
Römerhalle
Route erstellen 
Startzeit 08:00 bis 10:00 
Zusatz S 
RTF-Nr. 5228 
Internet http://www.rsf-brohltal.de/ 
Mehr anzeigen
Homepage der Radsportfreunde Brohltal 
www.rsf-brohltal.de
Auf den nächsten Seiten haben Sie dann Gelegenheit, mehr über uns sowie das Brohltal mitten im Vulkanpark Brohltal/Laacher See und unweit des Nürburgrings zu erfahren! (Falls die automatische Weiterleitung nicht funktioniert, klicken Sie bitte auf de.....


----------



## AAFA (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo Bikergemeinde,

nach den erholsamen tollen Tagen, habe ich eben mal eine kleine Runde über die Glessener gemacht. Von oben einfach herrlich , aber die Bedingungen, am Boden na ja. Kann aber eigentlich nur jedem raten eine Runde zu fahren.
Hoffe das ich demnächst mal wieder mit euch fahren kann, stellt mal vernünftige Zeiten ein .

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (23. Februar 2012)

Hi Patrick,

hier bin ich in Holland!  
Bring mir bitte einen von den leckeren Müsliriegel mit.
Euch aber viel Spaß.

Gruß, Ingo


quote=pd1;9225341]Hier mal die Daten

Rhodius Brohltal CTF Datum So, 01.04.2012 -schöne strecke und Hm
Art CTF 
Veranstalter RSF Brohltal e.V. 
Landesverband Rheinland-Pfalz 
Strecken 52/ 38/ 19 km 
... Punkte 3/2/1 
Startort Bachstr.
56653 Wehr
Römerhalle
Route erstellen 
Startzeit 08:00 bis 10:00 
Zusatz S 
RTF-Nr. 5228 
Internet http://www.rsf-brohltal.de/ 
Mehr anzeigen
Homepage der Radsportfreunde Brohltal 
www.rsf-brohltal.de
Auf den nächsten Seiten haben Sie dann Gelegenheit, mehr über uns sowie das Brohltal mitten im Vulkanpark Brohltal/Laacher See und unweit des Nürburgrings zu erfahren! (Falls die automatische Weiterleitung nicht funktioniert, klicken Sie bitte auf de.....[/quote]


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Februar 2012)

So habe dann mal eine Tour für Samstag eingetragen.
Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Februar 2012)

Heutige Tour fuhr ich mit Dietmar eine sehr schöne Tour über die Glessener-Höhen.
Das Wetter war Prima und die Bodenverhältnisse waren auch OK.
Insgeamt waren es dann bei mir 64,45 km bei immerhin 558 hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (26. Februar 2012)

Ja das war ja mal eine etwas andere Tour!
Ich war zuerst mit dem Auto am Startpunkt, weil es so geregnet hat, dass ich die Tour absagen wollte.
Dann bin ich aber wieder nach Hause und habe mein Bike geholt weil doch 8 Mitfahrer am Startpunkt waren. Respekt!!
Wir sind dann Richtung Wiedenfeldener Höhe und Kentener Loch gefahren ab Quadarather hat sich die Gruppe leider geteilt: 2 mussten nach Hause und Patrick mit seinem Besuch aus Duisburg waren wir leider zu schnell. Schade!
Zum Schluß sind Michael und ich dann noch ein bisschen im Königsdorfer Wald umher gefahren so das es doch noch 42Km bei mir waren. Der Boden ist aber wieder sehr matschig .
Trotzdem das es dieses Mal nicht gepasst hat, Danke an alle Mitfaher.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## mmetzmac (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ja froh, dass ich Euer Forum gefunden habe. Bin zwar erst spät zum MTB gekommen, nichtsdestotrotz lässt mich das Thema nicht los - und in Pulheim und Umgebung ist das mit dem Mountain Biking nun ja auch nicht gerade einfach  Ich habe letztes Jahr im Sinne 'jetzt muss ich mich aber mal wirklich sportlich betätigen', mit Fahrradfahren angefangen. Schnell war klar, dass Straße nicht die Erfüllung ist. Habe mir dann ein Anfängerbike (XDS M700) zugelegt und bin mit einem Bekannten erst einmal in Wesseling/Brühl Umgebung gefahren. Ein paar Singletrails haben mich dann schon überzeugt ... MTB - das ist es!

Weshalb ich hier direkt in Eurem Forum poste? Naja, ich glaube, ich würde einmal gerne mit Euch fahren, möchte aber auch Euren Spaß nicht aufgrund Newbee-Bremse minimieren. So werde ich jetzt erstmal etwas an meiner Kondition tun (btw: bin Baujahr 1964) und würde mich dann freuen, wenn ich Eurer Gemeinschaft bei einigen Touren Gesellschaft leisten dürfte. Muss mal schauen wie lang die Anfahrt von Pulheim Zentrum ist, sollte sich aber machen lassen.

In diesem Sinne und Gruß
Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute
Jetzt gibt es bei der Staubwolke Quadrath endlich auch
ein Mountainbike-Team.Gegründet wurde es von Friedhelm,
Andreas und Tobias.
Jeder der Lust hat in einem Verein Mitzufahren kann sich uns gerne
anschließen.Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja das Moutainbiken hier
in unserer Gegend etwas interessanter zu machen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Februar 2012)

Hi Markus
Dann kannst du dich ja mit jobo1 zusammen tun,
denn der ist auch aus Pulheim.
Bei uns ist jeder neue Willkommen.
Unsere Touren findest du immer im LMB.
Brauchst dich nur mit einzutragen und
schon fährst du mit.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (28. Februar 2012)

Jo Leute,

werde für morgen was einstellen, werde aber schon früher losfahren!
So ca. 17:00 Uhr. (Wer will kann mit früher fahren, einfach durchbimmeln)
@ Friedhelm bringst Du die Tour zu Ende? Werde dann früher weg sein.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Februar 2012)

Hi Ingo
Ja ich fahre die Tour dann mit dem Rest der Truppe zu Ende.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (28. Februar 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Jo Leute,
> 
> werde für morgen was einstellen, werde aber schon früher losfahren!
> So ca. 17:00 Uhr. (Wer will kann mit früher fahren, einfach durchbimmeln)
> ...



Bimmel, Bimmel

werden mich anschließen.  

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (29. Februar 2012)

So Leute des Mittwochs,

das war mit Abstand die schönste Tour dieses Jahr.
Kein Regen und der Boden war auch schon nicht mehr matschig bei milden 12°.
Schade das Andreas sich so früh verabschiedet hat.
Dafür war Dietmar nicht zu bremsen, Mensch Junge wo hast Du nur die Power heute her? Immer warst Du vorne.
Bei mir waren es dann zum Schluß 47Km bei knapp 3 Std. Fahrzeit.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer, weiter so

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## brigdompteur (29. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Tour war mal wieder gut mit ordentlich km für Mittwochs.
Tja Ingo haste ja gesehen was passiert wenn du an mir vorbei willst,und dann auch noch am Berg,aber schön das du mich mal vorgelassen hast.

Gruss, Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (1. März 2012)

Hi Ingo
War echt mal wieder super.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 49,03km bei 379hm.
Hoffentlich wird es bald noch wärmer.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cherrytec (2. März 2012)

Hallo Leuts

am We mal wieder in der alten Heimat freu mich auf die

tour am Samstag.

gruss  Frankie


----------



## AAFA (3. März 2012)

Hallo Bikergemeinde,

leider ist der Termin wieder ungünstig gelegt.
Würde am liebsten mitfahren, da ich Spätschicht habe bin ich leider verhindert , werde dies aber morgen nach holen. 
Wünsche euch für heute viel Spaß.

War gestern vormittag unterwegs, leider waren die Verhältnisse nicht so schön wie am Mittwoch. 

Andreas


----------



## dicker70 (3. März 2012)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo Bikergemeinde,
> 
> leider ist der Termin wieder ungünstig gelegt.
> Würde am liebsten mitfahren, da ich Spätschicht habe bin ich leider verhindert , werde dies aber morgen nach holen.
> ...


 

Hi Andreas,

wann bist du morgen unterwegs?
Bin um 10,30 am Haller-Hof.

Lg Andreas(Dicker)


----------



## Freddy41 (3. März 2012)

War mal wieder eine schöne Tour
bei bestem Wetter  .
Bei mir waren es dann auch 61,64km bei 436hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (3. März 2012)

dicker70 schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> wann bist du morgen unterwegs?
> Bin um 10,30 am Haller-Hof.
> ...




Hi Andreas,

werde um 10:30 am Haller Hof sein.

Andreas


----------



## brigdompteur (3. März 2012)

Hi,
bin dann auch dabei.
Gruss


----------



## mmetzmac (4. März 2012)

*duck - gestern - Wesseling/Brühl - 28,6 Km und 197 Hm - und ich war total im Eimer  . Das meinte ich mit Kondition - dauert also noch ein paar Wochen, bevor ich bei Euch mitfahre 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## AAFA (4. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Danke dem Guide Andreas(Dicker), es war heute eine gemütliche Ü40 Tour, mit einigen neuen Passagen für mich.. 
Freue mich auf die nächste Tour.

Andreas


----------



## Cherrytec (5. März 2012)

Hallo leuts
war ne schicke Tour am samstag....

Danke fürs warten!

gruss  Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (7. März 2012)

Ja, Leute!
Da ist die Tour heute im warsten Sinne ins Wasser gefallen.
Schade!


----------



## svennson (7. März 2012)

...gerne wieder am samstag bei hoffentlich trockenem wetter....


----------



## AAFA (8. März 2012)

Hi,

nach der gestrigen Regenfahrt, war ich eben mal kurz unterwegs. Es ist recht matschig geworden, auch auf dem alten Tagebau Bergheim. Die wenigen Sonnenstrahlen waren herrlich und versprechen einen nahen Frühling.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (9. März 2012)

So Leute
Am Sonntag fahre ich mit Andreas (Dicker70)
die CTF in Dinslaken.
Es wird natürlich bei Bestem Wetter gefahren.
Wir fahren dann die 70km Runde.
Euch wünsche ich hier bei uns natürlich auch den Sonnenschein
den wir da in Dinslaken haben.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (9. März 2012)

Ich habe heute schon mal mit Andreas und Micky vorgelegt.
Freitagstour mit 48Km bei 2Std 50 Min.
Bei besten Temparaturen und ohne Regen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (11. März 2012)

So die CTF in Dinslaken haben wir dann erfolgreich bestritten.
Gefahren sind wir 73,46km bei einem Schnitt von 23,6 kmh.
Es hätte etwas besser werden können wenn sich
nicht das rechte Pedal von Andreas 10km vor dem Ziel
selbstständig gemacht hätte  .
Haben dann noch unterwegs Victor und Cemile
getroffen
War aber alles in allem war es eine gute Tour heute.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dicker70 (11. März 2012)

Hallo,
war wirklich schade mit meinem pedal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,
dafür hat mein linkes Bein jetzt fünf Zentimeter mehr Umfang 
als mein rechtes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß ANDREAS


----------



## paul50 (13. März 2012)

................mal was anderes???  MTBO im Bergischen  s. www.o-marathon.de

Gruß  Hermann


----------



## RunningPumi (13. März 2012)

Super, endlich so etwas hier bei uns im Westen. Auch wenn Freudenberg im Siegerland liegt und nicht im Bergischen... Schade nur das ich dann im Urlaub bin.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## paul50 (13. März 2012)

@ Patrick, 
es hat 2 Termine: 21.4. in Odenthal  und 23./24.6. in Freudenberg.

Gruß  Hermann


----------



## AAFA (14. März 2012)

Hallo Biker Gemeinde,

komme gerade von einer herrlichen Frühjahrsrunde über die Glessener, Bergheimer Loch und der Wiedenfelder Höhe und muss euch mitteilen einfach herrlich .
Die Bedingungen sind wunderbar, die Temperaturen lassen hoffen und vor allendingen ist es nicht mehr so matschig .
Wünsche euch für heute Abend viel Spaß.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (15. März 2012)

Hallo Mitbiker.
War doch gestern eine tolle Tour mit 
besten Mitfahrern.
7 Biker trafen sich pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr 
am Hallerhof um die Glessenr-Höhen bei 
der Abendlichen Tour zu umfahren.
Gestartet sind wir dann auch bei bestem Wetter
und angenehmen Temperaturen.
Gegen ende der Tour wurde es dann aber doch ziemlich frisch.
War froh wie ich zu Hause unter der Dusche stand.
Bei mir sind es dann auch 45,88km bei 489hm geworden.
Dank an alle Mitfahrer.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## svennson (15. März 2012)

das kann ich bestätigen.
war auch meine erste "nachtfahrt", und alles ohne stürze. 
allerdings ist meine beleuchtung auf dem heimweg ausgefallen.
zudem mußte ich wg. platten die letzten 4 km laufen. dumm gelaufen.
zuhause angekommen war ich dann eine wahrhaftige frostbeule.
dennoch hatte ich viel spaß.
danke.


----------



## Naish90 (15. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

habe gestern echt gelitten. (War ein bisschen krank)
Aber heute ging es wieder, war mit Andreas unterwegs und habe Pino u. Klaus mit Ihren Enduros getroffen.
Werde morgen auch noch mal fahren.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## H-P (15. März 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe gestern echt gelitten. (War ein bisschen krank)
> Aber heute ging es wieder, war mit Andreas unterwegs und habe Pino u. Klaus mit Ihren Enduros getroffen.
> ...



War ne schöne Tour gestern, bei der letzten Schleife 
wurds aber schwer.

@ Ingo, die haben wir auch getroffen. 

Ich habe dann noch eine Geldbörse gefunden, den Besitzer gleich benachrichtigt und der hat sich gefreut, hatte alles an Papiere drin was man sich denken konnte.


----------



## AAFA (16. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

hatten heute eine super tolle Tour !

Mit Ingo u. Markus bei bestem Wetter 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (16. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

da hat Andreas aber nicht übertieben.

@ Freddy Deine Tour ist mir wirklicht zu langsam mit 18,5 KM/h schnitt!
19 sollten es schon sein
PS. Das ist doch was für Andreas AAFA .

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## BMarkus (16. März 2012)

Hi Leute,
das war wirklich eine feine Runde bei 1a Wetter und in bester Begleitung.
Langsam ist mein Puls auch wieder runter 
Danke für's Vorfahren und Warten.
Schöne Grüße
Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (17. März 2012)

War heute eine echt tolle Tour
mit besten Mitfahrern.
Bei mir waren es dann 70,29km
und 568hm.
@ Ingo
Das mit dem höheren Schnitt fahren wir dann
bei den Rennen
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (17. März 2012)

Hallo,
habe für morgen eine Tour eingetragen.
Werde wohl auch bei Regen fahren.

Lg Andreas


----------



## svennson (19. März 2012)

hallo biker,

mein kollege vom niederrhein startet erneut den versuch sein guterhaltenes und generallüberholtes mtb zu verkaufen. gerne unterstütze ich ihn dabei.
wer jemand kennt, der ein specialized s-works größe "m" aus 2009 + roval laufräder haben möchte, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. aktueller kurs 2.400 euronen.
viele grüße und bis bald svennson


----------



## dom_i (19. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen! 
Wer hat denn Lust am Dienstag, sprich morgen eine Runde zu drehen? Ich werde auf jeden Fall auf der Kippe unterwegs sein, vllt kann man sich vorher am Hallerhof treffen!?
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Freddy41 (19. März 2012)

Hi Dominik
Wir fahren am Mittwoch.
Kannst dich gerne mit anmelden.
@ Ingo 
Habe mich dann mal eingetragen.
Kann aber sein das ich länger Arbeiten muss,
dann rufe ich dich vorher an.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Roboman63 (19. März 2012)

Hi Leute, bin neu im Forum,empfohlen von Big Naish90.Habe den einen oder anderen auf der Kippe schon kennengelernt und werde mich bestimmt bei den Wochenendtouren mal dranhängen, Gruß Michael


----------



## dom_i (20. März 2012)

Hi Freddy,
danke, aber Mittwoch passt bei mir leider nicht, daher fahre ich heute eine Runde.  
Gruß Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (20. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich morgen leider nicht mitfahren kann, ist Ingo mit mir heute eine kleine warmup Runde gefahren. 
Die Bedingungen waren nicht die schlechtesten und langsam wird es eng für den alten Herrn. 
Wünsche euch für morgen viel Spaß 

Andreas


----------



## gravity87 (22. März 2012)

Ist schon was für den 28.03 oder 31.03.2012 geplant?

MfG

Andy


----------



## Naish90 (22. März 2012)

Hey Andy,

ich werde besimmt für den 28 was ins LMB einstellen!
Bist Du der mit dem ich letztens die Glessener hoch bin, wobei Du keinen Helm an hattest?  

Gruß, Ingo



gravity87 schrieb:


> Ist schon was für den 28.03 oder 31.03.2012 geplant?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Andy


----------



## Naish90 (22. März 2012)

Ja Leute,

war doch gestern gar nicht sooo langsamm die Tour.
Bei mir ware es 39Km mit einem 18ner Schnitt.
Freue mich schon bei der nächsten Tour auf mein Stumpi.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## gravity87 (22. März 2012)

Hallo Ingo,

werde mich dann am 28.03.2012 bei euch anschließen wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.
Ja das ist richtig ich hatte keinen Helm an aber ob sofort werde ich einen Helm tragen. 

Ich weiß nicht ob du das warst aber einer ist vor mir gefahren bin einfach mal hinterher. 






Naish90 schrieb:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> ich werde besimmt für den 28 was ins LMB einstellen!
> Bist Du der mit dem ich letztens die Glessener hoch bin, wobei Du keinen Helm an hattest?
> ...


----------



## Freddy41 (22. März 2012)

Hi Ingo
Bei mir waren es dann gestern
48,98km.
Also auch nicht schlecht für eine Mittwochstour.
Samstagstour ist drin.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superalu (23. März 2012)

Hi, bin am Mittwoch die letzten Kilometer auf dem Vorderrad nach Hause gefahren. Morgen bin ich wieder dabei. Bei dem Wetter müssen wir aber vorher mächtig Sonnenmilch schmieren .


----------



## Verlierer (23. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich fahre ab und an mal auf der und um die Glessener Höhe herum (schwarzes Cube Stereo). Ich sehe dann immer Eure Fährten. Für gruppendynamische Touren bin ich wahrscheinlich technisch nicht fit genug, freue mich aber, wenn ich wen treffe, ein bisschen lernfähig bin ich schon noch.  Einer von Eurer Gruppe kennt mich und hat mich da auch schon getroffen und mir Wege gezeigt, im Schnee. 
Heute habe ich irgendwo da draußen meine kleine Luftpumpe verloren, die Mikro Rocket von Top Peak?, glaube so heißt die.
Vielleicht findet sie ja einer von Euch.Ich war heute auf der Glessener Höhe, auf dem Huckel neben Oberaußem und auf der Ebene um diese Pferdebahn herum unterwegs - 69 km/460 hm.
Ich kann erst am Sonntag wieder auf die Suche gehen. 
Man sieht sich. 
Gruß M.


----------



## Roboman63 (23. März 2012)

Bin heute auch noch mal schnell ne Runde gedreht, habe leider keinen getroffen.Gruß an alle,Michael


----------



## Naish90 (23. März 2012)

Auch ich war heute auf einer ausgebigen Testfahrt auf der Glessener.
2 Std. mit 40Km. Musste leider abbrechen weil ich keine Lampe dabei hatte. Stumpi hoppelt wieder
Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Verlierer (25. März 2012)

Habe heute mal nach meiner Luftpumpe gesucht. War aber eigentlich klar, dass ich sie nicht finden werde. Habe aber noch einen Abstecher auf das Tagebaugelände gemacht und bin alles hoch gefahren was ich finden konnte und im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten fahrbar war.  
85 km mit 780 hm sagt mein Garmin. Ordentliche Abrisskante sagt der Spiegel.
Ein paar Biker kamen mit entgegen auf meinem Heimweg von der Glessener Höhe runter.


----------



## Freddy41 (25. März 2012)

So Jungs
Die Tour hat bei dem Wetter echt mal wieder
so richtig gute Laune bei mir aufkommen lassen
Habe dann mal das Video mit eingestellt.
Hoffe es gefällt.
http://youtu.be/yqPD4DGTK6E.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 65,56km bei 695hm.
Hoffe das Wetter bleibt jetzt so.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dicker70 (25. März 2012)

Hi Leute,
war mit Patrick und seinem Kumpel in Mühlheim-Kärlich
bei einer schönen CTF am Start.
55km, 1029hm und einem Schnitt von 18,5

LG Andreas


----------



## brigdompteur (25. März 2012)

Hallo,
die Tour am Samstag ließ keine Wünsche offen,hat alles gepaßt,
naja bis auf den Freddy-Trail der ja äußerst blutrünstig zu Walter gewesen war und ihn wohl nicht aus seinen Fängen lassen wollte.

@ Freddy

der Film sieht ja schonmal ganz gut aus.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. März 2012)

Mein Gott.....

eigentlich wollte ich mich mal als "Neuzugang" anmelden für die eine oder andere Tour über ein paar nette Trails auf der Glessener Höhe.

Aber wenn ich eure Entfernungen und HMs lese wird mir richtig schlecht.

Bin vor ein paar Tagen die abgekürzte "Panoramatour" mit dem Wildcard (15,5kg) gefahren und war 3,5 Std. für 40km unterwegs und VÖLLIG am Ende.

Gibt es evtl. eine "Anfängergruppe" oder jemand der ein paar nette Wege kennt ohne sich völlig zu verausgaben...??...
Mir persönlich reichen beim derzeitigen Stand der Fitness 20-30 gemäßigte Kilometer.

Keep on ridin´
Andy

In Köln Weiden zuhause!


----------



## Naish90 (25. März 2012)

Ja,

die Tour am Samstag war wirklich toll.
Super das wir jetzt noch einen Videoguide haben.
Ist ja nicht schlecht für das erste Video.
Ich stelle dann für Mittwoch was ein.
@ Walter, wurdest Du noch gut verarztet?


Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (26. März 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Mein Gott.....
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich mich mal als "Neuzugang" anmelden für die eine oder andere Tour über ein paar nette Trails auf der Glessener Höhe.
> 
> ...



Hi Andy,

ab und zu fahren wir auch eine Ü40 Tour, diese ist dann etwas ruhiger.

Andreas (AAFA)


----------



## AAFA (26. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

fand die Tour auch super, habe mich ja auch am richtigen Punkt ausgeklingt.
Hoffe das Walter nicht allzu sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden ist,.

Werde heute Nachmittag eine kleine Runde drehen.

Andreas


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. März 2012)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> ab und zu fahren wir auch eine Ü40 Tour, diese ist dann etwas ruhiger.
> 
> Andreas (AAFA)




Hihihi,

na danke für die Blumen. Seniorenklasse quasi, oder?
Spätestens 2013 häng ich euch ab....

Werde auf jeden Fall regelmäßig mitlesen und auf die Ü40-Tour warten...


----------



## Beppe (26. März 2012)

Hi Andy,
schön von Dir zu hören. Wird Zeit dass Du Deinen alten Umwerfer mal in Aktion wiedersiehst. ;-)
Funktioniert im übrigen prächtig und kommt nun auch an mein bisheriges bike.
Lass Dich bald mal sehen. Mittwoch bin ich wahrscheinlich auch schon etwas früher am Treff, falls Du Lust hast Dich vorher zu treffen um gemütlich anzurollen.

Gruesse Beppe


kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Mein Gott.....
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich mich mal als "Neuzugang" anmelden für die eine oder andere Tour über ein paar nette Trails auf der Glessener Höhe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roboman63 (26. März 2012)

War heute unterwegs und hab ein paar alte Singeltrails ausprobiert.Einer ist lange nicht mehr gefahren worden und liegt an der Kohlebahn gegenüber dem ehemaligen See (rot)an der Strasse nach Großkönigsdorf, der andere ist eine Verlängerung von Naish90 Lieblingsabfahrt Richtung Glessen,Einfahrt an der Gabelung unterhalb der Glessener Treppe (Kreuz).
Gruß, Michael

PS. Habe ein paar Fotos gemacht und runtergeladen , vielleicht sind die Abfahrten dem einen oder anderen ja bekannt1


----------



## Freddy41 (26. März 2012)

@ Walter 
Hi Walter sind deine Wunden
alle gut behandelt worden..
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (26. März 2012)

Roboman63 schrieb:


> War heute unterwegs und hab ein paar alte Singeltrails ausprobiert.Einer ist lange nicht mehr gefahren worden und liegt an der Kohlebahn gegenüber dem ehemaligen See (rot)an der Strasse nach Großkönigsdorf, der andere ist eine Verlängerung von Naish90 Lieblingsabfahrt Richtung Glessen,Einfahrt an der Gabelung unterhalb der Glessener Treppe (Kreuz).
> Gruß, Michael
> 
> PS. Habe ein paar Fotos gemacht und runtergeladen , vielleicht sind die Abfahrten dem einen oder anderen ja bekannt1



Die Abfahrten kenne ich.
Aber die Zufahrt zu der Abfahrt Bild 329/330 ist komplett
verblockt,und die Ausfahrt aus dem Trail ist auch nicht
mehr so gut.
Die Abfahrt neben der Rinne Bild 328 fahren wir immer noch.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jobo1 (26. März 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
war mal wieder unterwegs, bei gemütlichen 42 km.
Patrick, schade daß es heute nicht geklappt hat. Hoffe, daß es der kleinen wieder besser geht. Jetzt bremst es wieder, danke für die Klötze.
dicker 70, habe deinen Anruf leider erst zu Hause bemerkt, sorry.
Nachdem sich die Aufregung um den jobo Trail gelegt hat, ließ sich dieser heute gut fahren. Ihr müßt nur ca. 20 m vor der der üblichen Einfahrt in den Wald einbiegen, sollte kein Problem sein.-Achtung im Bach liegen mächtig dicke Steine, kann man aber locker umfahren.
Freddy, prima Idee mit dem Video. Läßt ja wie üblich ganz schön rollen.
Bis dann
Achim


----------



## Thomsen (26. März 2012)

Ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei um euch etwas mehr Pausen auf den Anhöhen zu verschaffen.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verlierer (27. März 2012)

Heute schnell vor der Arbeit unter der Vormittagssonne über die Glessener bis Oberaußem und zurück nach Müngersdorf. Herrlich.


----------



## AAFA (27. März 2012)

Achtung,
heute eine Ü40 Tour 

Für alle die Mittwochs nicht können, das schöne Wetter ausnutzen wollen und Lust haben auf eine gemütliche Tour, mit dem versuch möglichst viele Trails zu fahren. 
Da ich heute Guide bin bleibt alles hinter mir  auch Ingo, besonders an den Bergen. 

Andreas


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. März 2012)

Hi Andreas,

das war evtl. ein bissi kurzfristig um sich noch einzuklinken.
Ich hoffe Ihr fahrt noch öfter Ü40 Touren, dann bin ich dabei.

Heute bin ich spontan in die Eifel zum Biken eingeladen worden.
20km und ca. 600 HM in der Gegend von Ohlenhard/Blankenheim.
2,5 Std. haben wir dafür gebraucht - war sehr nett.

Dummerweise ist dafür für morgen Pause angesagt, 2 Touren hintereinander schaff ich noch nicht.

Greez, Andy


----------



## AAFA (27. März 2012)

N'abend,

ein kurzer Tourbericht der heutigen Ü40 Tour. Es wurden 34 km mit 450hm gefahren. Mein Mitfahrer Ingo, hat sich am ersten Berg an die Vorgabe gehalten, hinter dem Guide zu bleiben . Aber dann, ich war wohl etwas langsam..
Haben versucht alles zu fahren was geht, die Trails sind zurzeit sehr gut zu fahren.
Bin auf die morgige Tour gespannt, da ist Ingo Guide und dann fahre ich nicht hinter ihm , versuche es zumindest .

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (27. März 2012)

Dann freue ich mich doch schon sehr auf die Tour morgen



AAFA schrieb:


> N'abend,
> 
> ein kurzer Tourbericht der heutigen Ü40 Tour. Es wurden 34 km mit 450hm gefahren. Mein Mitfahrer Ingo, hat sich am ersten Berg an die Vorgabe gehalten, hinter dem Guide zu bleiben . Aber dann, ich war wohl etwas langsam..
> Haben versucht alles zu fahren was geht, die Trails sind zurzeit sehr gut zu fahren.
> ...


----------



## superalu (28. März 2012)

Hi, nachdem ich den Blutverlust kompensiert habe, werde ich heute wieder dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (28. März 2012)

Ja Leute,

das war ja schon eine richtige Veranstaltung mit 13 Mitfahrer.
Nachdem das Schaltauge von Joachim wieder repariert war sind wir dann den neuen Trail gefahren. Und zum Schluß ist mir dann noch ein Speichennippel gerissen. Habe ich aber schon repariert.
Bei mir waren es dann ca. 40 Km bei aller bestem Wetter.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer.
Wünsche Euch die nächsten 2 Wochen viel Spaß!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## jobo1 (29. März 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Ja Leute,
> 
> das war ja schon eine richtige Veranstaltung mit 13 Mitfahrer.
> Nachdem das Schaltauge von Joachim wieder repariert war sind wir dann den neuen Trail gefahren. Und zum Schluß ist mit dann noch ein Speichennippel gerissen. Habe ich aber schon repariert.
> ...


 
Nochmals danke an svenson für das Ersatzschaltauge, sonst wäre ich ganz schön aufgeschmissen gewesen. Ab jetzt nur noch mit Ersatz.
Auch danke an die Schrauber für die Unterstützung.
Sonst, prima Tour.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Freddy41 (29. März 2012)

So Leute 
Bei mir waren es dann 38km bei 405hm.
Am Sonntag ist dann die CTF in Brohltal.
Hoffe das Wetter hält.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Verlierer (29. März 2012)

jobo1 schrieb:


> Nochmals danke an svenson für das Ersatzschaltauge, sonst wäre ich ganz schön aufgeschmissen gewesen. Ab jetzt nur noch mit Ersatz.
> Auch danke an die Schrauber für die Unterstützung.
> Sonst, prima Tour.
> Gruß Achim



Ihr habt Schaltaugen im Rucksack??? 
Ich glaube, ich muss noch viel lernen.


----------



## svennson (29. März 2012)

...kein thema, ich helfe wo ich kann...wenn auch nur mit dem material, handwerklich bin ich da auch etwas aufgeschmissen. eine schöne sommertour, bei dem wiedermal viel gelacht wurde. so macht dass biken spass. 
bis bald, svennson


----------



## Freddy41 (1. April 2012)

So liebe Biker
Die CTF in Brohltal ist geschafft  .
Das Wetter war Prima aber die Temperaturen können
ruhig noch etwas zulegen .
Bei mir waren es dann auch 52km bei 1249hm
und einem Schnitt von 21kmh .
Jetzt kann das erste Rennen kommen .
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Orcus (1. April 2012)

Nabend,

so nach einem zerlegten Fahrrad und auch einem zerlegten Orcus war ich heute endlich mal wieder unterwegs...und etwas geht noch, in ein zwei Monaten bin ich vieleicht auch wieder mal dabei...dann kann ich endlich wieder alle ausbremsen.

Gruß,

Sebastian


----------



## Roboman63 (1. April 2012)

Schade, hätte ich das gewußt,wäre ich mitgefahren.Konnt einem Biker mit Kettenstift und Werkzeug die Weiterfahrt ermöglichen.Ansonsten keine besonderen Zwischenfälle außerne menge Spaß auf den Trails rund um die Glessener Kippe.
Gruß , Michael


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (1. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin heute nachmittag auch mal wieder ne Runde über die Glessener gefahren. 
Dabei hab ich auch zwei Kollegen hier ausm Forum getroffen - nur leider hab ich den Namen der beiden wieder verjesse. 
Ich bin übrigens der Jung mit dem grauen Bionicon. ;-)

Gruß us Kölle.


----------



## Verlierer (1. April 2012)

Ich war auch unterwegs, von Kölle bis zum Tagebau.
Gelernt habe ich, dass der Garmin nur bis 49% Steigung anzeigt - ich bin aber schon eher abgestiegen. 
65 km mit 660 hm sagt das Gerät, 18er Schnitt. Heute mehr Biker gesehen als sonst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tueNNesKoelle (3. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab mich für die Tour morgen auch mal eingetragen.
Nur werde ich es wohl nicht bis 18.30h schaffen, da ich bis 18h arbeiten muss.
Gegen 19h kann ich es bis zum vorderen Parkplatz am Bombenloch schaffen.
Vielleicht seid ihr ja dann in der Nähe. Ich notier mir mal die eingetragene Handynummer ausm LMB und rufe dann mal an. ;-)

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Beppe (4. April 2012)

tueNNesKoelle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich hab mich für die Tour morgen auch mal eingetragen.
> Nur werde ich es wohl nicht bis 18.30h schaffen, da ich bis 18h arbeiten muss.
> ...



Hi Marcus,
wo wohnstn Du? Wenn wir mitfahren, treffen wir uns immer für eine gemeinsame Anreise an der Kreuzung von Linne/Belvedere am Max Planck Institut für Züchtungsforschung. Vielleicht findet man ja mal zusammen.

Ciao Beppe


----------



## Verlierer (4. April 2012)

So, für mich fängt jetzt das Osterwochenende an. 
Ich werde wohl Do. und Fr. Vormittag fahren - Nach den Gassirunden und vor den Feiertagsspaziergängern. An den anderen Tagen weiß ich noch nicht, je nach Wetter - bei Regen mag ich nicht. 
Obwohl es endlich mal wieder regnen könnte, es staubt mir zuviel im Moment.


----------



## Beppe (4. April 2012)

Hey Du musst vorne fahren, dann ist das mit dem Staub gut auszuhalten. ;-) 





Verlierer schrieb:


> So, für mich fängt jetzt das Osterwochenende an.
> Ich werde wohl Do. und Fr. Vormittag fahren - Nach den Gassirunden und vor den Feiertagsspaziergängern. An den anderen Tagen weiß ich noch nicht, je nach Wetter - bei Regen mag ich nicht.
> Obwohl es endlich mal wieder regnen könnte, es staubt mir zuviel im Moment.


----------



## Beppe (4. April 2012)

Kennt ihr das schon? 

ServusTV - Klunkerz - http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Klunkerz-011259418698061


----------



## RunningPumi (5. April 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das schon?
> 
> ServusTV - Klunkerz - http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Klunkerz-011259418698061



Aha, so sah es also damals auf der Glessener Höhe aus...


----------



## AAFA (5. April 2012)

Hi,

Kommentar bei der gestrigen Tour von Andreas (Dick70): "Wir hatten *NUR*  15 km Anfahrt." Wobei man sich dies in tiefstem Klösch vorstellen muss, Freundschaft Andreas.

Zudem war es eine gepflegte Mittwochs Tour mit tollen Mitfahrern und einigen Höhenmeter über die Glessener Höhe, Fischbach Höhe, den alten Tagebau Bergheim und Wiedenfelder Höhe. Dank an den Guide Freddy.

Wünsche Allen ein Frohes Osterfest 

Andreas


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (5. April 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hi Marcus,
> wo wohnstn Du? Wenn wir mitfahren, treffen wir uns immer für eine gemeinsame Anreise an der Kreuzung von Linne/Belvedere am Max Planck Institut für Züchtungsforschung. Vielleicht findet man ja mal zusammen.
> 
> Ciao Beppe



Hello

Ich wohne in Neu-Ehrenfeld und fahre eigentlich immer schnell mit der S-Bahn nach Königsdorf.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Freddy41 (5. April 2012)

Ja Leute
Kann ich nur bestätigen.
War eine tolle Mittwochstour.
Besonders das Guiden mit Andreas rund um die 
Wiedenfelder-Höhe und das Bergheimer Loch
hat mir echt gut gefallen.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 55,11km bei 412hm
und einem Schnitt von 18kmh .
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (5. April 2012)

Hi Freddy,
wie sind denn die Pläne fürs We? Stellt Du für Samstag etwas ein?
Grüssle Beppe



Freddy41 schrieb:


> Ja Leute
> Kann ich nur bestätigen.
> War eine tolle Mittwochstour.
> Besonders das Guiden mit Andreas rund um die
> ...


----------



## Verlierer (6. April 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hey Du musst vorne fahren, dann ist das mit dem Staub gut auszuhalten. ;-)



Alleine ist immer vorn. Ich nehme heute aber mal meinen Mann mit, aber wehe er wirbelt Staub vor mir auf.


----------



## Roboman63 (6. April 2012)

War gestern gegen 19.00 Uhr unterwegs. Glessener Höhe ,Großk.-wald,Sofienhöhe. Habe auf 35 km nur zwei Fußgänger mit Hund getroffen. Fast schon unheimlich.Werde Sonntag gegen 10.30 Uhr wieder unterwegs sein.Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust den Osterhasen zu jagen

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Orcus (6. April 2012)

Ich werde heute um 14Uhr am Hallerhof, vieleicht trifft man ja wen.

Gruß,

Sebastian


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. April 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das schon?
> 
> ServusTV - Klunkerz - http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Klunkerz-011259418698061




Danke noch mal für den Link. Ich kannte das noch nicht, total spannend.
Erinnert mich an meinen Test-Ride auf einem "Marin Pine Mountain" anfang der 90er. So ein geiles Rad und so schweineteuer....
Wer hätte damals gedacht dass es 19 Jahre später noch mal richtig losgeht?


----------



## Freddy41 (6. April 2012)

So habe dann mal eine Tour für morgen eingetragen.
Falls es regnet nehme ich die Tour aber wieder raus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (6. April 2012)

Hallo Freddy,

wünsche eine, tolle Tour. Leider schaffe ich es nicht so früh, da ich Frühschicht habe.
Dafür habe ich heute eine kleine Tour gefahren, bei herrlichem Wetter.

Andreas


----------



## Verlierer (6. April 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das schon?
> 
> ServusTV - Klunkerz - http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Klunkerz-011259418698061



Ganz schön lang, das Filmchen. Aber hätte ich nicht weiter geguckt, wäre mir dieser bedeutende Satz entgangen: "Es waren keine Radfahrer, es waren Trinker mit Rädern." 

Sehr cool, was die gemacht haben.


----------



## pd1 (7. April 2012)

Hallo , werde morgen ab 10:30 uhr vom Hallerhof aus eine runde drehen.....!
gruß Patrick


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. April 2012)

Wenn das Wetter hält, werde ich heute (Sonntag) gegen 15-15:30 Uhr meine Hausrunde noch mal Richtung GG-Spot verlängern. Mal sehen ob man jemanden trifft.....Und mal sehen ob ich´s diesmal im ersten Anlauf finde...


----------



## Roboman63 (8. April 2012)

War ja ne schöne Osterheitzerei, geile ,schnelle Trails,ne gute Truppe und viel Spaß.Hatte zu Hause 42 km auf dem Tacho und schön dicke Oberschenkel. Reicht also für 5 Stücke Kuchen bei Schwiegermutter heute Nachmittag,Gruß noch mal an Alle, Michael


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. April 2012)

Hey Jungs,

war nett bei euch....auch wenn ich den Spot nur runtergekrochen bin...
Werde nächstes Mal mehr Mut mitbringen....und paar Protektoren....

Bis demnächst mal, Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (8. April 2012)

So habe dann mal für morgen eine Tour eingetragen.
Hoffe nur das es trocken bleibt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (8. April 2012)

Ich glaub nicht, dass es trocken bleibt. Naja, wollte eh die neuen Reifen noch bei Nässe testen. ;-)


----------



## Beppe (8. April 2012)

Hi,
die armen RuK Jedermänner ...


http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=105310&wahl=vorhersage

Gruesse


----------



## Verlierer (8. April 2012)

Da ich heute am Biken gehindert wurde, hätte ich vielleicht morgen bei Regen trotzdem Bock. Werde aber etwas früher starten, ab K-Mü-dorf, so zwischen 9 und halb 10 wohl.
Wenn es schlimm schüttet aber nicht - obwohl, das Bike hat ne Dusche eh nötig.
Vielleicht treffe ich ja mal auf Euch. 

Frohe Ostern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (8. April 2012)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So habe dann mal für morgen eine Tour eingetragen.
> Hoffe nur das es trocken bleibt.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo Freddy,

schon wieder eine Tour wo ich nicht kann, habe  Spätschicht, schade.
Wünsche eine schöne Tour, falls es trocken bleiben sollte. 

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (9. April 2012)

Tour ist raus.
Schei........ Wetter.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Verlierer (9. April 2012)

Nachdem ich den Kampf gegen die leckere weiße Mousse au chocolat-Tafel der Firma ... egal, die ich mir nach 7 Wochen Entzug zu Ostern  geschenkt habe, schon am Frühstückstisch verloren hatte und mich der gestrige radfreie Sonnentag noch wurmte, startete ich um 9.20 Uhr trotz Regen mit dem MTB über die Glessener, dann auf den "Pferderennbahnhuppel", hinab zum Tagebau, da ein paar Steigungen, über die Anhöhe neben Oberaußem zurück, nochmal die Glessener Höhe rauf und dann zum Radwaschen zurück nach K-Mü-Dorf. 56 km, 530 hm in 3:15 min. Der Heimweg hat den Schnitt nochmal etwas gehoben. Ich bin der Meinung, dass es nicht _immer _geregnet hat. 
Bis auf die letzte halbe Stunde war es auch recht gemütlich und störungsfrei. Meine letzte Regenfahrt war lange, lange her. Ist ja doch gar nicht so schlimm gewesen.  Getroffen habe ich nur Läufer mit und ohne Hunde, aber nur wenige.


----------



## Beppe (9. April 2012)

Sach mal Maggie, bist Du das? 





Verlierer schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Kampf gegen die leckere weiße Mousse au chocolat-Tafel der Firma ... egal, die ich mir nach 7 Wochen Entzug zu Ostern  geschenkt habe, schon am Frühstückstisch verloren hatte und mich der gestrige radfreie Sonnentag noch wurmte, startete ich um 9.20 Uhr trotz Regen mit dem MTB über die Glessener, dann auf den "Pferderennbahnhuppel", hinab zum Tagebau, da ein paar Steigungen, über die Anhöhe neben Oberaußem zurück, nochmal die Glessener Höhe rauf und dann zum Radwaschen zurück nach K-Mü-Dorf. 56 km, 530 hm in 3:15 min. Der Heimweg hat den Schnitt nochmal etwas gehoben. Ich bin der Meinung, dass es nicht _immer _geregnet hat.
> Bis auf die letzte halbe Stunde war es auch recht gemütlich und störungsfrei. Meine letzte Regenfahrt war lange, lange her. Ist ja doch gar nicht so schlimm gewesen.  Getroffen habe ich nur Läufer mit und ohne Hunde, aber nur wenige.


----------



## Verlierer (9. April 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> bist Du das?


 
Gut ermittelt. War's die Schokolade, die mich verraten hat?


----------



## Beppe (9. April 2012)

Du Naschkatze, ne die Schoko war nur eines der Indizien  Schdereo, Mann, Müngersdorf.... das Einzige was dagegen sprach war Dein Nickname. 
Hoffetl. bis bald auf der GH.







Verlierer schrieb:


> Gut ermittelt. War's die Schokolade, die mich verraten hat?


----------



## Ghostwheel (10. April 2012)

Verlierer schrieb:


> 56 km, 530 hm in 3:15 min.



Ein Schnitt von 1034km/h, nicht übel.


----------



## Freddy41 (10. April 2012)

Hab dann heute mal eine Strassentour eingelegt.
Waren dann 47,49km bei 228hm und einem Schnitt
von 27,5kmh und das bei gefühltem Gegenwind von 100kmh.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Verlierer (10. April 2012)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Ein Schnitt von 1034km/h, nicht übel.



Ui, wollte mir das Übertreiben doch abgewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (10. April 2012)

Hi,

habe mich gestern mal wärend einer Regenpause raus in den Königsdorfer Wald gewagt,naja war danach total eingesaut hätte ich mir sparen können.
Rain sucks
@Freddy
wie schauts mit Mitwoch aus?


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Beppe (10. April 2012)

Ich denke, dass wir vorbeischauen werden.


brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mich gestern mal wärend einer Regenpause raus in den Königsdorfer Wald gewagt,naja war danach total eingesaut hätte ich mir sparen können.
> Rain sucks
> ...


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (11. April 2012)

Hello 

Ich seh grad, dass es am Freitag gutes Wetter geben soll.

Wer hat am Freitag ab ca. 19h Lust und Zeit?
Oder lieber am Samstag Vormittag?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Freddy41 (11. April 2012)

@ Dietmar
Habe heute einen Termin beim Zahnarzt.
Wenn ich dann fahren kann,komme ich zum Treffpunkt
Alte Aachenerstraße.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Orcus (11. April 2012)

Wenn es nicht allzu schnell wird würde ich heute abend vieleicht auch mal wieder vorbeikommen.

Gruss,
Sebastian


----------



## brigdompteur (11. April 2012)

Hi,
werde mich um 18:30 an der alten Aachener str einfinden.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (11. April 2012)

Hi Dietmar
Bei mir geht es heute leider nicht.
Werde dann aber wahrscheinlich  Sonntag fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. April 2012)

War heute spontan eine kurze Runde bis - und ein wenig über die Glessener Höhe. 23km, 350Hm. Was bei mir bedeutet 9 km Anfahrt, 5km Glessener und 9 Km zurück. Also nix besonderes. Schaffe im Moment mit Mühe 10km/Std....
Gesehen habe ich aus der Ferne 2 andere Biker, die aber schneller waren als ich....

Greez, Andreas


----------



## Kreuzrad (11. April 2012)

Hat jemand nen Tipp wie man von KÃ¶ln (Zentrum quasi) am besten zur Glessener-HÃ¶he kommt? Mag jetzt ungern die ganze Zeit eine StraÃe entlang fahren. S-Bahn bis KÃ¶nigsdorfâ  kÃ¶nnte ich zwar nehmen, aber 15km sind ja nichts 
War noch nie da - wo fÃ¤ngt man am besten an um sich das Gebiet mal anzuschauen? Ende der alten Aachener Str.?


----------



## Beppe (11. April 2012)

Wir kommen vom Max Planck Institut über Widdersdorf, Freimersdorf, passieren das Atrium und stehen dann quasi beim Marcel Wüst vor der Tür.
Verkehrsarm, stressfrei, ohne Umwege.

Tor in Dortmund ^^


----------



## Beppe (11. April 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> War heute spontan eine kurze Runde bis - und ein wenig über die Glessener Höhe. 23km, 350Hm. Was bei mir bedeutet 9 km Anfahrt, 5km Glessener und 9 Km zurück. Also nix besonderes. Schaffe im Moment mit Mühe 10km/Std....
> Gesehen habe ich aus der Ferne 2 andere Biker, die aber schneller waren als ich....
> 
> Greez, Andreas




Wir haben heut spontan nen Abstecher auf die Kanaren gemacht, könnens also nicht gewesen sein ^^


----------



## brigdompteur (11. April 2012)

So,gemütliche Feierabendrund mit Orcus abgespult,es waren cirka 30km auf weitensgehend trockenen Trails.
@Kalkhoffpink
die 2 flotten Biker aus der Ferne waren wohl dann wir.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Ghostwheel (12. April 2012)

Kreuzrad schrieb:


> War noch nie da - wo fängt man am besten an um sich das Gebiet mal anzuschauen? Ende der alten Aachener Str.?



Zum Beispiel.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. April 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Wir haben heut spontan nen Abstecher auf die Kanaren gemacht, könnens also nicht gewesen sein ^^



Das is jetzt ein Witz, oder?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. April 2012)

Kreuzrad schrieb:


> S-Bahn bis KÃ¶nigsdorfâ  kÃ¶nnte ich zwar nehmen, aber 15km sind ja nichts



Man muss aber auch den gleichen Weg wieder zurÃ¼ck.
Aber fÃ¼r euch Ex-Rennradfahrer ist das ja nur ne knappe halbe Std....

Ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde die Zeit lieber dort verbringen als auf der langweiligen Fahrt dazwischen und die Bahn nehmen....


----------



## Verlierer (12. April 2012)

Seitdem ich ein MTB habe, finde ich immer mehr fahrbare "neue" Wege ohne Asphaltierung, ohne wahnsinnige, unfreundliche Menschen mit fehlendem Verständnis für Radfahrer, ohne Glas. Lediglich der eine oder andere Hund erkennt in mir einen Feind. Herrchen meint dann zwar, er sieht in mir einen Spielkameraden, aber ich habe trotzdem Respekt, um es nicht Angst zu nennen. 

Meine Anreise in den Wald nach Königsdorf Widderstraße ist 8,5 km über Lövenich vorbei an Golfcity. Etwas länger mit 12 km, aber auf einem gemütlicheren Weg, und das ist es mir allemal Wert nicht in ein öffentliches Verkehrsmittel oder Auto zu müssen, ist über Stadtwald, Belvederestraße, und dann wie Beppe beschreibt, zwischen Lövenich und Widdersdorf durch, südlich an Brauweiler vorbei über Gut Freimersdorf nach Königsdorf oder über den Parkplatz bei Dansweiler in den Wald. Dort wo die Wagemutigen sich mit ihren Bike in die Achterbahn trauen. Habe mich da letztens mal am Rand entlang gequält. Eigentlich wollte ich umdrehen, als ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad realisierte, aber so ein kleiner Junge sauste da durch, da habe ich mich irgendwie genötigt gefühlt das auch zu tun. Leute, was hat ich ne Angst. 

Der Rückweg aus dem Wald nach Hause ist bergab und bei Mistwetter mit Rückenwind verbunden. Und wenn ich noch nicht genug habe, dann cruise ich im Müngersdorfer Stadtwald noch ein bißchen rum, Tacho runden, Zeit schinden, was halt gerade noch fehlt zum Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (12. April 2012)

Hi Leute
Hat nicht einer Lust der hier aus der Gegend kommt
sich uns der Staubwolke Quadrath anzuschließen.
Wäre gut wenn sich der ein oder andere finden würde.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Orcus (12. April 2012)

Ich werde Samstag am Nachmittag nochmal über die Höhe schleichen, wenn wer Lust hat mitzufahren kann er sich ja bei mir melden. 
Betonung liegt auf schleichen, ich bin wirklich noch lahm und ja noch lahmer als ich eh schon immer war 

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## H-P (12. April 2012)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Hat nicht einer Lust der hier aus der Gegend kommt
> sich uns der Staubwolke Quadrath anzuschließen.
> Wäre gut wenn sich der ein oder andere finden würde.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hallo Freddy, bin damals noch die "Nacht von Quadrath" gefahren, sehr schönes Rennen unter Flutlicht.
Die Zeiten sind aber lange vorbei und mit meinem Remedy fährt man besser keine Rennen.
Jetzt reicht es mir, wenn ich ab und an Zeit habe und euch auf der Glessener Höhe hinterher hechel.


----------



## Beppe (12. April 2012)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Hat nicht einer Lust der hier aus der Gegend kommt
> sich uns der Staubwolke Quadrath anzuschließen.
> Wäre gut wenn sich der ein oder andere finden würde.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Jawoll! Jeder gute Deutsche sollte in einem Verein sein!  









Eine Fereine reischte mir aba! 

www.dasimmerdabei.net 




.


----------



## Beppe (12. April 2012)

BTW,

mein Klon hat jetzt übrigens auch nen eigenen Trail. Nachdem er mir endlich mal die richtige line gezeigt hat, hat das Monster auch etwas von seinem Schrecken verloren. 

Der eNno-Trail!


----------



## AAFA (12. April 2012)

Hallo Bikergemeinde,

ist ja richtig was los hier im Forum. Habe mir erlaubt für morgen Mittag eine "Ü40 Altherren Tour" einzutragen.  

Andreas


----------



## LF-X (13. April 2012)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch durch den alten Tagebau Bergheim? Da kann man mittlerweile echt Spaß haben: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_SyOjo2dEU"]Slingshot Ripper Coil closeup view      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## AAFA (13. April 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch durch den alten Tagebau Bergheim? Da kann man mittlerweile echt Spaß haben: Slingshot Ripper Coil closeup view      - YouTube



Jau, 

auch der alte Tagebau Bergheim, sowie die Wiedenfelder Höhe und alle anderen Strecken wo es Trails gibt werden befahren. Natürlich gibt es sicherlich auch Trails die noch unbekannt sind , hoffentlich.

Andreas


----------



## AAFA (13. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

komme gerade  von einer gepflegten Ü40 Tour zusammen mit Markus. Wir zwei alten haben einen 17ner Schnitt bei 500hm und 48 km gefahren. Die äußeren Bedingungen waren gut , die Luft herrlich  und allen die nicht konnten haben etwas verpasst . Nun gönnen ich mir ein herrliches kühles Blondes .


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (13. April 2012)

Hi Andreas
Das mit dem kühlen blonden hast du dir
ja wohl echt verdient.
Da ich heute noch frei hatte war ich mit Andreas schon früher unterwegs.
Bei uns waren es dann 41,76km bei einem Schnitt von 19,1kmh.
Also auch nicht schlecht für einen fast 50jährigen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (16. April 2012)

Hi,

bin wieder im Lande!
Habe gestern mit Andreas eine kleine gemütliche Runde gedreht.
Tour für Mittwoch ist drin.
Hoffe das es trocken ist.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (17. April 2012)

Hi Ingo
Ich bin dabei
Hoffe nur das es nicht regnet oder wir noch Schnee bekommen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (19. April 2012)

Joo Leute,

da hatten wir gestern aber mal richtig Glück mit dem Wetter.
War eine tolle Tour! Bei mir waren es dann 40Km.
Danke an die ermüdungslosen Mitfahrer.

Wie gesagt, wenn das Wetter dann mal wärmer ist gehen wir auf dem Haller Hof nach der Tour ein leckeres Bierchen trinken.
Sponsoren wurden ja schon gefunden .

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## brigdompteur (19. April 2012)

Hi,

bei mir waren es gestern auch so um die 40 km und für ein kühles Blondes bin ich auch immer zu haben.
Schön das sich für die ersten Biere ein Sponsor gefunden hat.
Guß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (19. April 2012)

Hi Leute
War echt gut das ich das gestern noch geschafft habe.
Bei mir waren es dann aber leider nur 37,83km.
Aber das mit dem kühlen blonden ist schon gut,
vor allem da wir ja gestern zwei Sponsoren gefunden haben
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMarkus (19. April 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn das Wetter dann mal wärmer ist gehen wir auf dem Haller Hof nach der Tour ein leckeres Bierchen trinken.
> Sponsoren wurden ja schon gefunden .
> Gruß, Ingo





brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hi,
> Schön das sich für die ersten Biere ein Sponsor gefunden hat.
> Guß Dietmar





Freddy41 schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem kühlen blonden ist schon gut,
> vor allem da wir ja gestern zwei Sponsoren gefunden haben
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hey,
gut, dass hier keine Namen genannt werden 
@Dietmar: wirklich nur 1 Sponsor? Das ist aber sehr großzügig, danke!

Schöne Grüße
Markus


----------



## Roboman63 (20. April 2012)

Schade das ich die angesagten Termine nicht immer schaffe, war halt gestern wieder alleine unterwegs . Vielleicht am nächsten Sonntag.
Gruß , Michael


----------



## Freddy41 (20. April 2012)

So habe dann mal eine Tour für Sonntag drin.
Hoffe es bleibt trocken,denn laut Wetter.com 
ist es eher bescheiden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (20. April 2012)

Hi,

@ Markus,ja der Sponsor für die erste Runde ist gefunden,bleibt zu hoffen das der Sponsor für die Runde danach, sich nicht über den Berg macht.Naja so sind die MTBiker.


@Freddy,bin auf jeden fall am Sonntag dabei.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (21. April 2012)

Hello

Hab heute die Satellitenbilder auf ner Wetterwebsite beobachtet und konnte ne Wolkenlücke zwischen 15 und 17h finden. Hat genau gepasst - bester Sonnenschein und seltsamerweise auch kaum Matsch gehabt. 
Sind zwar nur 30km gewesen, doch musste ich heute unbedingt mal wieder in den Wald.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Beppe (22. April 2012)

@Dietmar:

http://apace-bikes.de/ 

Ciao Beppe


----------



## pd1 (22. April 2012)

Hallo , 
da wird Sören sich aber freuen das du Werbung für seine
29er  frames machst .
Sind aber auch echt gut gemachte .....
Gruß patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (22. April 2012)

So Jungs
Da hatten wir ja heute mal wieder echt ein Sahne Wetter.
Das man so trockene Touren in den letzten Tagen erwischt ist mal echt Glück.
Die Tour war auch klasse und recht Abwechslungsreich,denn wir hatten
alles dabei was man so fahren kann.
Dank noch mal an Pino fürs Guiden rund um die Quarzwerke.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 57,10km bei 639hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Beppe (22. April 2012)

Was tut man nicht alles für seinen Vize 



pd1 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> da wird Sören sich aber freuen das du Werbung für seine
> 29er  frames machst .
> Sind aber auch echt gut gemachte .....
> Gruß patrick


----------



## Roboman63 (23. April 2012)

Na endlich mal wieder ein einigermaßen schöner Biketag.
45,6 Km bei angenehmen 15 Grad.Wenn ich mich da nicht 
mal auf die Fresse gelegt hätte
Jetzt ist mein Stump Jumper richtig eingeweiht

Gruß an Alle, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (24. April 2012)

Hoffe es bleiben keine dauerhaften Schäden.

Gruß, Ingo



Roboman63 schrieb:


> Na endlich mal wieder ein einigermaßen schöner Biketag.
> 45,6 Km bei angenehmen 15 Grad.Wenn ich mich da nicht
> mal auf die Fresse gelegt hätte
> Jetzt ist mein Stump Jumper richtig eingeweiht
> ...


----------



## Roboman63 (24. April 2012)

Fahrrad Ok, Körper geschändet,aber nichts was wichtig war
Wünsch Dir schon mal ein geiles Bikewochenende, ich gehe Windsurfen,

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Naish90 (25. April 2012)

Hi Michael,

hoffe für dich das es genug Wind gibt.
Sieht ja nicht so toll aus.
Aber das kann sich ja noch schnell ändern.
Mit einem Kite hättest Du aber höhere Chancen aufs Wasser zu kommen.

Hang Loose, Ingo 



Roboman63 schrieb:


> Fahrrad Ok, Körper geschändet,aber nichts was wichtig war
> Wünsch Dir schon mal ein geiles Bikewochenende, ich gehe Windsurfen,
> 
> Gruß, Michael


----------



## Naish90 (25. April 2012)

Hi,

habe die Tour raus genommen!
Es regnet hier und es ist noch mehr Regen für heute angesagt.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## BMarkus (25. April 2012)

Nachdem Ingo die Tour wegen leicht erhöhter Luftfeuchtigkeit abgesagt hatte, bin ich heute alleine los.
An- und Abfahrt über Asphalt (alte Bandstraße) und Wiedenfelder Höhe.
Die Glessener Höhe dann noch halb rauf und den Banktrail und die 2. Hälfte vom Turmtrail wieder runter.
Viel los war nicht - eine wasserfeste Joggerin, sonst war niemand zu sehen.
Zu Hause hatte ich 42,8km und 345Hm auf der Uhr - Schnitt 20,4 dank Asphalt und Rückenwind


----------



## Orcus (25. April 2012)

Ich hab ab morgen Abi endlich durch. Wenn wer von den nicht rennfahrern unterwegs ist kann er sich bei mir melden...Hab jetzt irgendwie viel Zeit..
Ich bin bei annehmbaren Wetter, also wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet, am Samstag um 16 Uhr sicher wieder unterwegs.

Gruß,
Sebastian 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Freddy41 (26. April 2012)

Hab dann mal die Tour für Samstag drin.
Hoffe es wird endlich wärmer und vor allem 
die Luftfeuchtigkeit nimmt ab.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. April 2012)

@Freddy41

18,5Kmh ist also mittleres Tempo...
Da kann ich 50km weit nicht mithalten.

Suche daher lieber eine mittlere Ü40 Tour oder eine wo man nicht vorher 10 Jahre Rennrad gefahren sein muss um mitzuhalten...

Anfänger und mittlere Fortgeschrittene vor!!!!


----------



## Orcus (27. April 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> @Freddy41
> 
> 18,5Kmh ist also mittleres Tempo...
> Da kann ich 50km weit nicht mithalten.
> ...



genauso wie ich 
bin wie schon gesagt Samstag etwas später unterwegs und vorallem so das ich nicht nach einem Kilometer halb tot an der Ecke hänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. April 2012)

@Orcus

Würde mich ja anschließen aber super wäre es natürlich auch, wenn man jemanden hätt, der sich etwas auskennt auf der Glessener. Groß ist sie ja nicht, aber die paar "richtigen" Trails hab ich auch noch nicht entdeckt bei meiner handvoll Besuchen....


----------



## Verlierer (27. April 2012)

Ich werde mich nach einem Zwangspäuschen wohl am Sonntag ab 10 Uhr mal wieder bemühen. Also ruhig und gelassen ab Kölner Westen,  ca. 3 Stunden lang. Samstag muss ich arbeiten. Wenn ich noch Energie habe, dann vielleicht auch schon am Samstag ab 16 Uhr, dann aber noch ruhiger als Sonntag.


----------



## AAFA (27. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

würde ja eine der berüchtigten Ü40 Tour einstellen, bin aber übers Wochenende mit Ingo und Freunden irgendwo im Süden Biken. 
Werde aber wohl kommende Woche vielleicht eine einstellen. 

Viel Spaß beim Biken.

Andreas


----------



## punisher2k (28. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Da einige von euch den Wunsch haben sonntag bei Super Wetter in der ville zu biken, biete ich an eine schöne möglichst traillastige genießertour durch die ville und eventuell rüber in den rekultivierten Tagebau Bergheim an.

Genauer tourverlauf, Distanz und Geschwindigkeit wird von allen zusammen entschieden 

Also auf auf : tretet der Tour (pulheim-dansweiler) bei den fahrgemeinschaften bei !


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. April 2012)

Werde heute Nachmittag mit "Orcus" eine leicht fortgeschrittene Glessener Tour ab der Alten Aachener Strasse starten.

Ansonsten wäre Ville natürlich ein Ansage. Wir sprechen von dem Gebiet zwischen Erftstadt und Brühl oder? Ich frage nur, weil ich mir überlege wie man von da nach Bergheim (Tagebau) kommt ohne aus der Genießer- eine Marathon-Tour zu machen. Oder hab ich da falsche Vorstellungen über die Lage des "rekultivierten" Tagebaus???


----------



## Roboman63 (28. April 2012)

Würde mit einem Kumpel gerne mitfahren am Sonntag.Könnt ihr uns am Parkplatz Hallerhof Oberaußem einsammeln? Bitte Uhrzeit angeben,
dann wären wir dabei.(Kommen per Bike von Bergheim)

Gruß, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. April 2012)

Gerade zurÃ¼ck von der kleinen Tour Ã¼ber die Glessener Trails.
Danke an meinen "Guide" Orcus, der sich stark zurÃ¼ckgehalten hat um mir nicht davon zu fahren........GrÃ¼Ãe auch an Scott.... der sich zeitweise angeschlosssen und mit zur Unterhaltung mit vielen Infos beigetragen hat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Waren dann am Ende knapp 3 Std., 30km, 650HM, 10km/h Durchschnitt und ich vÃ¶llig platt. Hat aber viel SpaÃ gemacht mit ganz vielen Trails die ich noch nicht kannte. Die ideale leicht fortgeschrittenen Runde. Muss man unbedingt wiederholen mit etwas weniger Matschâ¦.


----------



## LF-X (28. April 2012)

Eben auch mal im Tagebau Bergheim und dann an der Glessener Höhe in Richtung Königsdorf vorbei. Wirklich ziemlich matschig. Vor allem der Tagebau. Hab kurz vor Königsdorf eine dreier Gruppe gesehen. 

Werde morgen nochmal in die Richtung fahren. Diesmal aber mit ein bis zwei weiteren Fahrern.


----------



## Orcus (28. April 2012)

War lustig heute. Gerne nochmal.

Bei mir waren es dann 52km.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. April 2012)

52km? Da wart ihr nach meinem "Ausscheiden" gerade warm gefahren....Respekt Ihr Jungs seid schon Hardcore. Ich lieg hier auf dem Sofa und guck verpennt in die Glotze....ich rette die Welt heute nicht mehr...


----------



## Orcus (28. April 2012)

Naja...ich musste ja irgendwie nach Hause.kommen und das war nunmal ein kleines Stück 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Freddy41 (29. April 2012)

Gestrige Tour endete für mich eher Schmerzhaft.
Erst viel ich mit den Rippen in der Betonrinne  auf die Kante 
und anschließend war ich bis 21:00Uhr zu Gast in der
Bergheimer Ambulanz.
Den Schinderhannes kann ich damit vergessen.
Werde jetzt wohl die erste Zeit Pause haben.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ML-RIDER (29. April 2012)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Gestrige Tour endete für mich eher Schmerzhaft.
> Erst viel ich mit den Rippen in der Betonrinne  auf die Kante
> und anschließend war ich bis 21:00Uhr zu Gast in der
> Bergheimer Ambulanz.
> ...





Hallo Friedhelm,

das war mein Sohn, der dich Gestern aus dem Wald geholt hat.
Gute Besserung

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Freddy41 (29. April 2012)

Danke Manfred
Gruß an deinen Sohn und nochmals danke für die
schnelle Hilfe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## BMarkus (29. April 2012)

Hi Friedhelm,

das klingt schmerzhaft.

Gute Besserung, auf dass Du bald wieder im Sattel sitzt!

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Roboman63 (29. April 2012)

War ne schöne Tour,ca. 45 km , 1x V-Max 61,4 Kmh ,Waldboden war etwas rutschig , habe jetzt nen schönen Abdruck von meinem Klicky
auf dem Schienenbein (Aua). Gruß an punisher2k und Andreas ,
und natürlich an den Rest , der sich früher ausgeklingt hat .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (29. April 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> @Freddy41
> 
> 18,5Kmh ist also mittleres Tempo...
> Da kann ich 50km weit nicht mithalten.
> ...



Also ich bin noch nie Rennrad gefahren.
Und MTB fahre ich seit 7Jahren.
Also 18,5erSchnitt ist halb so wild.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (29. April 2012)

BMarkus schrieb:


> Hi Friedhelm,
> 
> das klingt schmerzhaft.
> 
> ...



Danke Markus
Ich kann es gebrauchen.
Tut höllich weh und muss man nicht unbedingt nachmachen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (29. April 2012)

@Friedhelm

Von mir auch erstmal gute Besserung,das sah gestern richtig schlimm aus.Ist ja zum Glück wenn man das noch so sagen kann, nochmal glimpflich ausgegangen
Hoffentlich sitzte bald wieder auf dem Rad.


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## jobo1 (29. April 2012)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Gestrige Tour endete für mich eher Schmerzhaft.
> Erst viel ich mit den Rippen in der Betonrinne auf die Kante
> und anschließend war ich bis 21:00Uhr zu Gast in der
> Bergheimer Ambulanz.
> ...


 
Hi Freddy,
auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung. Vor Dir haben, bereits andere Biker dort schmerzhafte Erfahrungen gesammelt und deshalb habe ich einen riesen Respekt vor der Rinne. Habe die Rinne heute nicht gefahren und werde sie auch in Zukunft meiden. Schade um die Zeit, die man durch so einen Sturz verliert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wird schon wieder werden, kannst ja was wegstecken!
Gruß Achim


----------



## Beppe (29. April 2012)

Hey Freddy,
auch von uns eine schnelle Genesung.
Halt uns auf dem laufenden....

ciao Beppe

P.s.: war das die gleiche Abfahrt, auf der ich mich vor nem Jahr mal gemauert hatte?


----------



## Verlierer (29. April 2012)

Betonrinne? Da fällt mir spontan nur das steile Ding auf der Nordseite der Glessener ein.  
Da traut sich ja kaum das Regenwasser runter. 
Ich bekenne mich zur durch Unfähigkeit geprägten Feigheit. 

Gute Besserung dem Gefallenen!


----------



## LF-X (29. April 2012)

GPS-Daten?

Heute keinen anderen Biker gesehen.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (30. April 2012)

Hey Freddy 

Auch von mir gute Besserung.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## on any sunday (30. April 2012)

Betonrinne? Sandige Abfahrt mit rechtseitigen, eingebudelten, fiesen, harten Betonformsteinen? Sag ja immer, der Kölner Norden ist die MTB Hölle ansich.  Gute Besserung für die Rippchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (30. April 2012)

Mahlzeit,
hat heute jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne Rollerrunde ab altem Miliparkplatz? Abfahrt so ca. 18.15...
Jross Beppe


----------



## Freddy41 (30. April 2012)

Danke für die vielen Genesungswünsche.
Hoffe aber das ich bald wieder auf dem MTB sitze
und meine Runden drehen kann.
Wünsche euch allen auf jedenfall das ihr viel Sonne bekommt
und die Touren genießt.
@ Pino
Ja es ist die Rinne mit der du auch schon Kontakt hattest.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (30. April 2012)

Hallo , 
werde morgen mal eine Runde drehen, wer lust hat 10 uhr Hallerhof.......!!!
Gruß Patrick


----------



## svennson (30. April 2012)

hey, gerne. bin um 10:00 Uhr am Hallerhof. Kann dann mal direkt meinen neuen Reifen einweihen. Aber bitte keine "Rinne" fahren....
Solltest du es dir noch anders überlegen, sag bitte kurz bescheid. 

vg sven


----------



## pd1 (1. Mai 2012)

Ja das wetter geht mir echt .......!
Werde heute morgen erst mal nicht fahren !!
Gruß Patrick


----------



## svennson (1. Mai 2012)

@pd1: ok, dann lege ich mich auch erstmal wieder hin. 
andere frage: was muss ich tun um das cologne trikot + hose zu kaufen?
wünsche dennoch einen schönen feiertag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verlierer (1. Mai 2012)

So schlimm war es gar nicht heute, manchmal etwas Matsch aber dabei hat die Sonne geschienen. 
Einige Betonrinnen mehr habe ich aber heute doch gesehen - doch in keine davon würde ich mich trauen. 
Heute 46 km, 390 hm, im 18,3er Schnitt dank Rückenwind nach Köln zurück.


----------



## superalu (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo Friedhelm, auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche. Hoffe du bist bald wieder dabei.


----------



## Orcus (2. Mai 2012)

Nabend,

auch von mir noch gute Besserung.

Ist heute abend zufällig ein nicht Rennfahrer auf der Höhe unterwegs, wenn ja würde ich mich gerne anschließen wenn nicht fahre ich alleine 

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Naish90 (2. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich stelle heute mal keine Tour ein.
Muss mich erst mal ausruhen!

@ Friedhelm, gute Besserung!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Mai 2012)

Is vielleicht doch bissi nass heute oder regnet es in Bedburg nicht?


----------



## AAFA (2. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

hatte mich so auf eine gemütliche Tour gefreut, , nun regnet es .
Freddy auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung, das Wetter spielt ja ein wenig mit. Hoffe das es Dir bald besser geht. 

Andreas


----------



## Orcus (2. Mai 2012)

Schade...jetzt hat es auch hier.angefangen zu regnen...wird.wohl nix heute.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Mai 2012)

Hier das erste Bild von der Begegnung mit der Rinne
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B16D2DBF1OaXWFlTemprVF9BQ2M
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Beppe (2. Mai 2012)

JESUS!!!

Freddy was ist das? Ich hoffe, nein bete für Dich dass die Perspektive täuscht.

Gute Besserung!!!!!!!!!





Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hier das erste Bild von der Begegnung mit de Rinne
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B16D2DBF1OaXWFlTemprVF9BQ2M
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Mai 2012)

Ich lande nur auf einer "Google Drive" Startseite. Ein Video oder sowas sehe ich nicht, nur allgemeine Hinweise....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (3. Mai 2012)

Hi Pino
Das sieht wirklich so aus und fühlt sich auch so an.
Hoffe aber das ich spätestens in 2 Wochen wieder fahre.
Fährst du am Sonntag beim Schinderhannes mit??.
Wen ja dann viel Spass dabei.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Mai 2012)

Hab gerade wieder eine spontane Mini-Runde (20km) über die Glessener Höhe gedreht und dabei 1/3 der gelernten Trails noch mal in Ruhe abgefahren. War spaßig und nicht mehr ganz so matschig wie letztes mal. Keinen sonstigen Biker gesehen...dafür auch nur halb so kaputt wie am WE....jetzt Ready for Kino...."THE AVENGERS" im Euromaxx Kerpen!


----------



## AAFA (3. Mai 2012)

Abend zusammen,

komme gerade von einer gemütlichen Ü 40 Runde über die Glessener zurück. Mitfahrer und Guide Ingo und Mickie waren dabei, hatten einen ruhigen 17ner Schnitt bei 480 hm und 45 km. Die Bedingungen waren super . 
Das Höhentraining vom WE, im Pfälzer Wald scheint zu wirken, ,

Andreas


----------



## Beppe (3. Mai 2012)

Hi Freddy,
bei dem Wetter verkrümel ich mich lieber unter die Bettdecke. Ne am Wochenende passe ich.

Gruesse 




Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Pino
> Das sieht wirklich so aus und fühlt sich auch so an.
> Hoffe aber das ich spätestens in 2 Wochen wieder fahre.
> Fährst du am Sonntag beim Schinderhannes mit??.
> ...


----------



## Beppe (3. Mai 2012)

Wir waren am Quarzwerk und haben am Freddytrail eine Schweigeminute eingelegt ;-)
Ü40 sind wir auch, könnt uns nächstes Mal also gern bescheid sagen. 
An der Mili kurz vor meiner Haustür ist mir noch Achim vors VR gefahren. Klein isse, die Welt.
Wer morgen frueh/Vormittag biken will, möge sich melden.

N8 





AAFA schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> 
> komme gerade von einer gemütlichen Ü 40 Runde über die Glessener zurück. Mitfahrer und Guide Ingo und Mickie waren dabei, hatten einen ruhigen 17ner Schnitt bei 480 hm und 45 km. Die Bedingungen waren super .
> Das Höhentraining vom WE, im Pfälzer Wald scheint zu wirken, ,
> ...


----------



## jobo1 (4. Mai 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Wir waren am Quarzwerk und haben am Freddytrail eine Schweigeminute eingelegt ;-)
> Ü40 sind wir auch, könnt uns nächstes Mal also gern bescheid sagen.
> An der Mili kurz vor meiner Haustür ist mir noch Achim vors VR gefahren. Klein isse, die Welt.
> Wer morgen frueh/Vormittag biken will, möge sich melden.
> ...


 
Hi Pino,
nachdem ich erst ein wenig vom Weg abgekommen bin, habe ich es doch geschafft Breuer´s Bikebahnhof und Patrick zu finden.
@ Patrick,
habe ich Dir versprochen und gefunden. Den absolut coolen Anfahrtsweg zu deiner Arbeit. Teilstrecken sind wir bereits schon mal gefahren (Orrer Wald,am See entlang,....), teilweise Trailstücke vorhanden, wird Dir und vielleicht noch anderen gefallen!
Gruß
Achim


----------



## Roboman63 (5. Mai 2012)

War gester Abend noch unterwegs(wegen Wetterprognose Wochenende).Habe einen Trail ausprobiert,direkt gegenüber der berüchtigten Betonrinnenabfahrt(Schmaler Trail,
kommt am Asfaltweg Glessen/Oberaußem aus)Scheint schon mal von Bikern benutz zu werden und läßt sich gut fahren. 
Wetter hielt sich gestern,es war schön warm,45Km Spaß,425 Höhenmeter, und keine Verletzungen. Ein gemütliches Wochenende an Alle, Michael


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Mai 2012)

*Kann mal einer dem Petrus sagen dass der April vorbei ist....
*


----------



## Naish90 (5. Mai 2012)

Ja schade, dass es bei mir gestern nicht geklappt hat.
Wenn ich das Wetter jetzt sehe.
Da hast Du aber noch super Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt.
Werde die nächste trockene Periode nutzen.

Gruß, Ingo


quote=Roboman63;9471968]War gester Abend noch unterwegs(wegen Wetterprognose Wochenende).Habe einen Trail ausprobiert,direkt gegenüber der berüchtigten Betonrinnenabfahrt(Schmaler Trail,
kommt am Asfaltweg Glessen/Oberaußem aus)Scheint schon mal von Bikern benutz zu werden und läßt sich gut fahren. 
Wetter hielt sich gestern,es war schön warm,45Km Spaß,425 Höhenmeter, und keine Verletzungen. Ein gemütliches Wochenende an Alle, Michael[/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (6. Mai 2012)

So sieht der Rinnenbesuch dann nach einer Woche aus
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B16D2DBF1OaXUFlhV3pLTkxOWHM.
Hoffe ich kann mich bald wieder Schmerzfrei bewegen.
Aber wenn ich das Wetter so sehe verpasse ich eh nicht viel.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Roboman63 (7. Mai 2012)

Du arme sau, hast mein volles Mitleid.Ich gebe dir nen Tipp,hol die Herparin 60.000
frei in der Apotheke.Die Schwellung und der Bluterguß werden viel schneller abgebaut.
In deinem Fall am besten drei tuben,gute Besserung , Michael


----------



## Verlierer (7. Mai 2012)

Roboman63 schrieb:


> Du arme sau, hast mein volles Mitleid.Ich gebe dir nen Tipp,hol die Herparin 60.000
> frei in der Apotheke.Die Schwellung und der Bluterguß werden viel schneller abgebaut.
> In deinem Fall am besten drei tuben,gute Besserung , Michael


Das mit dem Heparingel ist reine Illusion. Ich war vor einiger Zeit auf einem Fachvortrag, da wurde u.a. mitgeteilt, dass Heparingel, egal wie stark, Haemtome nicht auflösen/abbauen kann. Das ist wie bei Erkältungen: ohne Behandlung 7 Tage, mit eine Woche. Nur dass so ein Haematom gern 4 Wochen und länger hält - aber es verändert sich dabei täglich und irgendwann ist es tatsächlich weg. Zurück bleibt die Erinnerung und manchmal eine kleine Veränderung unter der obersten Hautschicht.


----------



## Naish90 (8. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

da es morgen schon wieder regnen soll habe ich für heute eine Tour eingestellt. Wem das zu früh ist kann auch noch etwas später dazu kommen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (8. Mai 2012)

Hi Leuts,

da Ingo ja mal wieder nicht zu einer ordentlichen Zeit eine Tour einstellt,  bin ich mal eben unterwegs gewesen. Die Sonne perfekt, die Trails noch perfekter und den Rest kann man gar nicht beschreiben .
Wünsche euch für heute Abend viel Spaß.

Andreas

@ Freddy, hier noch ein schlauer Tipp,, im nach hinein: Wir geben unseren Jungs immer Arnika Kügelchen, hat bei mir auch schon geholfen, nachdem du mich abgedrängt hast.  Gute Besserung noch.


----------



## Beppe (8. Mai 2012)

AAFA schrieb:


> @ Freddy, hier noch ein schlauer Tipp,, im nach hinein: Wir geben unseren Jungs immer Arnika Kügelchen, hat bei mir auch schon geholfen, nachdem du mich abgedrängt hast.  Gute Besserung noch.



"Globuli", aber VORSICHT! 

Auch Plazebos können abhängig machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (8. Mai 2012)

Ich will auch mit euch fahren.
Aber ich denke wenn mein schönes MTB wieder heil 
ist steige ich wieder ein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Roboman63 (8. Mai 2012)

War heute Abend auch unterwegs, leider war die Tour bei Km 24 zu Ende .Bin beim Downhill am Sendeturm in irgendwas reingefahren.
Luft war sekundenschnell raus und kein Ersatzschlauch dabei.
Aber Handydabei und ne nette Frau zu Hause,die den Abtransport organisierte.

Gruß an alle, Michael


----------



## Naish90 (8. Mai 2012)

Ja da lief es bei uns Dietmar und mir besser.
Wir sind gemütlich über die Kippe und den Königsdorfer Wald, mal ganz ohne Panne. Wetter war auch super.
Bei mir waren es dann 52Km bei 2 Std.50 min.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Maikbike (8. Mai 2012)

Nabend,

ein paar Tage nicht ins Forum geschaut, ganz schön was los. Gute Besserung Freddy, sieht ja echt übel aus. Habe ja vor ein paar Jahren auch mal bekanntschaft mit so einer Betonröhre auf der der anderen Seite gemacht. Aber dagegen ja echt Glück gehabt.

Hoffe das ich bald denn Ichiasnerv wieder in den Griff bekomme, bei dem Wetter nicht ganz so schlimm. 

Hoffe bald wieder mitzufahren.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Verlierer (9. Mai 2012)

Hatte gestern die Ehre im Sauerland fahren zu können: in kurz/kurz bei Sonnenschein, 60 km mit 1470 hm in 4:25 Std und dabei nur eine Handvoll Menschen getroffen. Am Ende einen Dorn eingefahren - auf Asphalt. Aber alles dabei gehabt zum wechseln. Anruf an meinen Mann zum abholen hätte auch nichts genutzt, denn der war ja dabei. 
Am WE wieder auf der Glessener unterwegs. Dürfte nach der Sauerlandtour ja leichter geworden sein.


----------



## Naish90 (10. Mai 2012)

Habe dann mal eine Tour für 18:00 eingestellt, in der Hoffnung das es trocken ist.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## BMarkus (10. Mai 2012)

So, heute bin ich schonmal vorgefahren.
Die Bedingungen waren besser als erwartet.
Hier und da etwas rutschig, aber alle Trails noch gut fahrbar.
Am Ende 38km über Glessener Höhe und Bergheimer Loch mit 410Hm.
Schnitt hab ich vergessen 
Ich drücke Euch für heute Abend die Daumen, dass es trocken bleibt.
Schöne Grüße
Markus

P.S. Morgen kann ich auch tagsüber fahren - wenn sich jemand anschließen mag - bitte PN


----------



## Naish90 (11. Mai 2012)

Jooo,

auch Andreas und Ich hatten gestern super Glück mit dem Wetter .
Schön 2 Std. ab geheizt ohne Regen.
Und so matschig war es auch nicht wie erwartet.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Orcus (11. Mai 2012)

So ich hab für morgen in der hoffnung auf gutes Wetter mal nee langsame Tour erstellt. Mal auf Petrus hoffen :/

Gruß,

Sebastian


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Mai 2012)

Wird dann vermutlich eine Konditions-Tour, denn die Trails sind, wenns so weiter geht vermutlich "schleimiger" als das letze mal.
Evtl. würde ich mich spontan anschließen, ansonsten mach ich mal ein bisschen "Technik-Training" rund um den Decksteiner Weiher...

Wann und von wo würdest Du denn starten wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orcus (11. Mai 2012)

Ich hab die Tour für 16Uhr ab dem Hallerhof eingetragen. Wenn du mitmöchtest könnte man natürlich auch die Alte Aachener Strasse etwas später einfach auf die Strecke legen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Mai 2012)

Also hier reißt es mal kurz auf um dann gleich wieder rabenschwarz zu werden. Ich mach das spontan abhängig vom Wetter nachher.
Falls Du fährst und zufällig am Parkplatz Aachener vorbei kommst kannst Du ja mal gucken, aber machs nicht von mir abhängig. Evtl. trifft man sich ja auch am Krater oder auf der Höhe...hoffe bald mal wieder auf einen eindeutigen Termin...


----------



## Verlierer (13. Mai 2012)

Trotz super Wetter heute früh müde und unmotiviert losgerollt. Die erste Stunde fand ich zäh, aber dann liefs doch ganz gut. Bin kreuz und quer über die Glessener, den Huppel neben Oberaußem und den mit der Pferderennbahn noch hoch und über die Glessener zurück nach Kölle. Einige MTBler getroffen unterwegs, 2 haben mich bergauf abgezogen. Ich kann mich einfach nicht richtig quälen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Am Ende sogar noch süchtig Zeit und Tacho im Stadtwald gerundet: 60 km, 3 Std., 495 hm - wenn ich den Fußweg hoch in die Wohnung mitzähle, dann sind die Höhenmeter auch rund.


----------



## jobo1 (13. Mai 2012)

Verlierer schrieb:


> Trotz super Wetter heute früh müde und unmotiviert losgerollt. Die erste Stunde fand ich zäh, aber dann liefs doch ganz gut. Bin kreuz und quer über die Glessener, den Huppel neben Oberaußem und den mit der Pferderennbahn noch hoch und über die Glessener zurück nach Kölle. Einige MTBler getroffen unterwegs, 2 haben mich bergauf abgezogen. Ich kann mich einfach nicht richtig quälen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hattest Du ein grünes Trickot und grüne Hose an ?
Wenn ja, dann haben wir uns wohl heute getroffen.
Gruß
Achim


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub ich werd jetzt meinen eigenen Thread aufmachen.

GLESSENER HÖHE LIGHT!

Da es offensichtlich bei euch absolut keine "Normalos" gibt sondern nur welche die sogar unmotiviert die doppelte Strecke fahren wie ich (@ Verlierer) scheint das angebracht

Ich war am Samstag 2,5 Std. auf der Glessener unterwegs und hab mit Ach und Krach 30km geschafft. Wovon allein 16km Anfahrt sind.
Unterwegs hab ich die Gruppe um ORCUS getroffen, der zu einer gemütlichen Runde aufgerufen und letztendlich selbst zu kämpfen hatte. Da mitzufahren hätte überhaupt keinen Sinn gemacht.


Hätte denn noch jemand Interesse an einer "LIGHT"-Gruppe?


----------



## Verlierer (13. Mai 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werd jetzt meinen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
> 
> GLESSENER HÖHE LIGHT!
> 
> ...


@kalk, ich fahre gern gemütlich rum. Aber der Schnitt läßt sich steigern, wenn man bergab und bei An- und Abreise, insbesondere auf Asphaltpassagen auf die Tube drückt.
Auf nem Trail bin ich ne Flasche. Ich habe nur Ausdauer, aber weder Technik noch Tricks parat.

@Jobo, ja, grün. Warst Du der in orangener Jacke?
Wäre ja noch mitgekommen, aber hatte mir schon einen Heimweg in den Kopf gesetzt.
Außerdem geht es mir da auch nicht anders als dem "Kalk", abgehangen werden, da muss ich mich erstmal dran gewöhnen. Da muss ich sehr motiviert werden um zu folgen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Mai 2012)

Verlierer schrieb:


> Aber der Schnitt läßt sich steigern, wenn man bergab und bei An- und Abreise, insbesondere auf Asphaltpassagen auf die Tube drückt.



Das klingt ein bisschen als würdest Du Dich schämen müssen wenn Du nicht mit der Nachricht von einem besonders tollen Schnitt aufwarten kannst. Aber ich hab eh den Verdacht, dass sich die Jungs hier ganz gerne gegenseitig überbieten wollen.......Ist ja auch Ok, wenns dann noch Spaß macht und man sich besser motivieren kann. Für mich wärs nix.

Ich sags gerne noch mal, ich fahre im Schnitt etwa 10km die Stunde und das reicht auch völlig. Bei mir bedeutet Mountainbiken nicht Cross Country Rennen oder Marathon Rennen fahren. Dafür gibts Rennräder. Für mich steht Trail/Enduro-Fahren im Vordergrund und da muss ich keine KM für schruppen...

Evtl. sollte meine neue Gruppe dann nicht GLESSENER HÖHE LIGHT sondern GLESSENER ENDURO heißen..???


----------



## Verlierer (13. Mai 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das klingt ein bisschen als würdest Du Dich schämen müssen wenn Du nicht mit der Nachricht von einem besonders tollen Schnitt aufwarten kannst. Aber ich hab eh den Verdacht, dass sich die Jungs hier ganz gerne gegenseitig überbieten wollen.......Ist ja auch Ok, wenns dann noch Spaß macht und man sich besser motivieren kann. Für mich wärs nix.
> 
> Ich sags gerne noch mal, ich fahre im Schnitt etwa 10km die Stunde und das reicht auch völlig. Bei mir bedeutet Mountainbiken nicht Cross Country Rennen oder Marathon Rennen fahren. Dafür gibts Rennräder. Für mich steht Trail/Enduro-Fahren im Vordergrund und da muss ich keine KM für schruppen...



Nee, nee, das ist nur ne kleine Zahlenneurose die mich aber motiviert. 
Rennen fahre ich auch nicht, sondern meistens alleine ohne Ziel los. Gucke ich dann unterwegs auf den Garmin, wird dann irgendein Zählmechanismus geweckt, dessen Sklave ich dann bin. 
Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass bei den meisten die Zahlenspielchen der Motivation gelten und ein gutes Gefühl machen und nicht als Angeberei hier gepostet werden.
Auch schätze ich jeden der vor die Tür geht, egal in welchem Tempo.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Mai 2012)

Verlierer schrieb:


> Auch schätze ich jeden der vor die Tür geht, egal in welchem Tempo.




So sei es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (14. Mai 2012)

Hi Kalk
Viele der Biker die hier mit uns fahren , trainieren im Winter etwas ruhiger.
Ab dem Frühjahr werden dann aber km,hm und Schnitt angehoben.
Das liegt daran das viele von uns für MTB Rennen trainieren.
Da werden dann auch die Strecken etwas länger,die Rennen betragen
ja meistens 60 und 80km bei 1500-1800hm und dafür müssen wir hier etwas zügiger fahren.Aber auch das macht Spass .
Und wenn wir hier den Schnitt erwähnen ist das keine Angeberei,wir wollen
nur wissen ob wir Fit genug sind und welche Strecken wir uns in den Rennen zutrauen können.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Naish90 (14. Mai 2012)

Hier fährt doch jeder nur zum Spaß.
Der eine schneller und der andere etwas langsammer!
Wie immer, jeder ist willkommen! Wem es aber zu schnell ist, der sollte hier keine blöden Sprüche los lassen.

Dann macht doch ruhig einen neuen Thread auf ( 10ner Schnitt wäre gut ) und hört auf hier rum zu nörgeln...

Also Kette rechts



Ingo




Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Kalk
> Viele der Biker die hier mit uns fahren , trainieren im Winter etwas ruhiger.
> Ab den Frühjahr werden dann aber km,hm und Schnitt angehoben.
> Das liegt daran das viele von uns für MTB Rennen trainieren.
> ...


----------



## jobo1 (14. Mai 2012)

Verlierer schrieb:


> @kalk, ich fahre gern gemütlich rum. Aber der Schnitt läßt sich steigern, wenn man bergab und bei An- und Abreise, insbesondere auf Asphaltpassagen auf die Tube drückt.
> Auf nem Trail bin ich ne Flasche. Ich habe nur Ausdauer, aber weder Technik noch Tricks parat.
> 
> @Jobo, ja, grün. Warst Du der in orangener Jacke?
> ...


 
@Verlierer,
ja, diesmal orange.
Wieder allein, allein unterwegs. Vielleicht klappt´s beim nächsten mal.
Ich weiß aus Erfahrung, das Tempo wird dem langsamen angepasst, aber ein gesunder Ehrgeiz gehört dazu.
Grüße 
Achim


----------



## AAFA (14. Mai 2012)

So ich bin es Leid, 

nach dem ganzen rumgeschreibe hier habe ich mich entschlossen heute eine Ü40 Tour einzustellen.

@Das Tempo ist nicht entscheident sonder der Spaß und wie Jobo schreibt, bestimmt der langsamste das Tempo 
Also nicht rumheulen. 

Da es ja nun die nächsten Tage kühler wird, nutze ich das Wetter. 


Andreas


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Mai 2012)

Tut mir leid wenn sich der eine oder andere auf den Schlips getreten fühlt. Aber ich habe weder blöde Sprüche gebracht noch über Gebühr rumgenörgelt. Bitte also keine Sätze aus dem Zusammenhang reißen sondern den ganzen Post als solchen nehmen!!!!

Die Frage oder Kritik ist aber doch dennoch berechtigt, wenn sich ein Thred in eine gewisse Richtung entwickelt. Verabredungen zum "Marathon-Renn-Training" würde ich als Neuling in diesem Thread einfach nicht erwarten. Und wenn gemütliche Runden ausgeschrieben werden ist es eben unglücklich wenn sich schnelle und langsame dann gegenseitig die Lust nehmen.

Also, nichts für ungut und "Keep on ridin´..."


----------



## Verlierer (14. Mai 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ... Verabredungen zum "Marathon-Renn-Training" würde ich als Neuling in diesem Thread einfach nicht erwarten. Und wenn gemütliche Runden ausgeschrieben werden ...



Ich finde es gut, wenn hier die gefahreren Schnitte stehen. So weiß ich wenigstens, ob ich mit der Gruppe fahren kann oder nicht. Klar schaffe ich locker auch deren Schnitt, aber ich weiß, dass die Jungs ganz andere Wege nehmen als ich. Und auf diesen Wegen würde ich nicht mithalten können. 
Heute ist geiles Wetter, ich hatte Urlaub und bin auf eine gemütliche Runde aufgebrochen, bis in den Tagebau gefahren, da sämtliche Wege kreuz und  quer, hoch und runter, sonst so ähnlich wie gestern: 71 km, 690 hm, 3:42  Std. - geiles Wetter, hurra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich habe unterwegs auch nachgedacht: Für mich ist eine gemütliche Runde, wenn ich keinen Stress habe, ich fahren kann wie es mir in den Sinn kommt, kein Zeitdruck, nix wehtut (außer mal punktuell bei nem Anstieg), mich kein Autofahrer anmotzt, kein Hund beißt, kein Defekt und kein Sturz passiert usw. Und manchmal kommt zu gemütlich zwischendurch auch noch etwas sportlicher dazu, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich unterwegs blau anlaufe. Das Gesamtgefühl ist irgendwie immer gemütlich, auch wenn sich das für Dich nicht so liest. Das kommt doch auf die eigenen Voraussetzungen an und was man in den letzten Jahren so gemacht hat. 

Auch denke ich, jeder fährt gerne mal so gut er kann und ist dabei gern besser als ein anderer. Da fühlt man sich doch einfach gut, das kann keiner abstreiten. Deshalb lasse ich aber noch lange keinen hilflos zurück. Man muss eben die finden, die zu einem passen.
Ich würde gern besser Trails und Kurven fahren können, deshalb habe ich letzte Woche einen Technik-Kurs gemacht. Naja, wenn ich nicht soviel Schiss hätte ... Theoretisch habe ich es kapiert, aber praktisch habe ich noch viel zu tun. Ich will das können, denn ich will die Trails nicht runterbremsen, sondern fahren.
Du wärst gern schneller unterwegs, ein anderer gern länger - irgend ein Ziel hat jeder und man erreicht es nur durch Training. 

Diesen Thread hier finde ich gut.  Auch wenn die anderen mehr können als ich, so sind sie eine Motivation für mich. Irgendwann traue ich mich dann vielleicht mit auf die Runde ohne hinterher fertig von der Kiste zu fallen. Ich arbeite dran. 





jobo1 schrieb:


> ... das Tempo wird dem langsamen angepasst, aber ein gesunder Ehrgeiz gehört dazu.
> Grüße Achim



Naja, ich kann schon noch schneller, nur ist das immer so anstrengend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und bergauf stören definitiv ein paar Kilos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mir fehlt irgendwie das "Quäl-Gen". Aber nächstes Mal komme ich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Mai 2012)

Hi Verlierer,

alles im grünen Bereich.
Wie gesagt wollte ich keinem zu nahe treten. Sicher kann jeder Stolz auf seine Leistung sein und sie auch gerne hier posten. Mein Ansatz war ja nur der, dass ich den Eindruck hatte es ist bei manchem ein "Zwang" dahinter um sich dem Thread als würdig zu erweisen

Es scheint einfach Fakt zu sein, dass hier die CC, XC-Fraktion dominiert. Daran ist ja absolut nix falsches, aber für mich ist es eben schlicht der falsche Thread. Das Gebiet stimmt, aber der Einsatz ist falsch. Ihr seid glücklich wenn die Uhr am Ende >60km anzeigt ICH bin zufrieden mit einem einzigen 1km langen Single-Trailthat´s all...

Wünsche allen noch ganz viel Spaß und viel Erfolg bei euren Rennen.

Greez, Andreas


----------



## Orcus (14. Mai 2012)

Nabend,

so da der ganze Trubel hier ja wohl von "meiner" Tour am Samstag ausging einmal meine bescheidene Meinung.
Ja die Tour war schneller als geplant. Und ja sie war für mich auch nicht gemütlich sondern eher verdammt schnell, für mich war es absolutes Limit, aber in meinen Augen ist das doch alles kein Problem, denn die Geschwindigkeit war an den langsamsten Angepasst und das war ich, und sie wäre auch für jeden anderen angepasst worden.
Mir persönlich ist es relativ egal wenn ich total gehetzt werde oder so...kenne es ja von den Mittwochs Touren als ich noch dabei war 
Und um ehrlich zu sein ich hab zwischendurch sogar Spass dran mal sowas zu machen.

So und zum Abschluss ich war heute morgen aus langeweile unterwegs. ungefähr 25km bei einem 12er Schnitt, und auch das hat Spass gemacht, soll heißen auch langsam kann verdammt Spass machen ==> hauptsache fahren und da liegt der Spass!

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Mai 2012)

Ist ja richtig was los hier.
Finde es gut das jeder seine eigene Meinung hat.
Aber es soll immer noch jedem Spass bereiten,denn es ist 
und bleibt immer noch ein Hobby.
Der eine mags halt schnell der andere locker.
Und um jedem das seine zu gönnen schreibe ich bei
meinen Touren vorher den geplanten Schnitt aus damit jeder 
weiss was ihn erwartet.
Wünsche allen hier weiterhin viel Spass bei seinen Touren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Bikergemeinde,

komme gerade von einer gemütlichen Ü40 Tour. 35 km bei 450hm in gemäßigtem Tempo. Jeder der es heute nicht geschafft hat, hat einiges verpasst . So wie der Wetterbericht aussieht dürfte es die nächsten Tage nicht besser werden. Mal schaunen wie es am Donnerstag morgen aussieht, dann gibt es eine Ü40- Vatertagstour, diese aber ziemlich Früh. 

Andreas

@kalkhoffpink: glaube du siehts einiges falsch, wir sind glücklich, wenn es eine schöne Tour war, egal wie schnell oder wie lange. Manchmal ergibt sich das ein oder andere, nur Mut und mal mitfahren, auch bei uns ist die Kette rechts.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Mai 2012)

@ Orcus

Hi Sebastian,

alles halb so wild. Ist eben auch Einstellungssache. Ich hab einfach weder Lust mich abzustrampeln noch jemandem zur Last zu fallen, Ergo muss es einfach die richtige Gruppe sein. Ich hätte auch keine Riesenlust 10km/h zu fahren wenn ich normalerweise doppelt so schnell unterwegs bin. Das macht, glaube ich keinem so richtig Spaß.

@ AAFA

Die Tour hätte ich sicher gerne mal mit ausprobiert, wenn mich nicht dringende beruflich Projekte abgehalten hätten.
Hoffe auf Besserung ab Donnerstag.bis dahin gibt's auch noch Ergometer.


So, jetzt aber genug der Worte, fahrt einfach weiter wie bisher und alles andere ergibt sich.Amen!


----------



## brigdompteur (14. Mai 2012)

@AAFA
also gegen eine ü 40 Tour am Donnerstag hätte ich nichts einzuwenden,zumal das Tempo auch altersgerecht ist.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## PietAM (14. Mai 2012)

Da die Glessener Höhe auch mein HOME-Bike-Revier ist, bin ich heute bei dem Top-Wetter endlich mal wieder eine Tour bei trockenen Bodenverhältnissen, angenehmen Temperaturen und Sonnenschein gefahren. Zur allgemeinen Diskussion über die verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten/Fahrstile etc. schließe ich mich dem allgemeinen Tenor an. So Biken wie es einem am meisten Spass macht, sollte Ziel einer jeden Tour sein. Die Rennrad-Fraktion und einige MTB'ler mit racefaehigen CC-Bikes prügeln den Berg hoch - immer die Uhr im Nacken - um die letzten Hundertstel aus den Oberschenkeln zu pressen und für diverse Race-Events/Marathons oder einfach fuer die eigene Fitness zu trainieren, die Anderen versuchen die Asphaltauffahrt zum Funkturm mit einem 16,5Kg Bike per Wheelie zu erklimmen (mit meist nettem Smaltalk/Gesten bei den Ueberholmanoevern anderer Biker) und bei jeder (Ab-)fahrt an der Fahrtechnik zu feilen. Wieder Andere haben Spass einfach nur durch den Wald zu rollen. Ob langsam oder schnell, technik- oder racelastig, Waldautobahn oder Singletrails egal, jeder so wie er mag und wenn sich Biker mit gleichen Ambitionen treffen um gemeinsam zu Biken, um so besser. Also rauf aufs Bike und los geht's. That's it!


----------



## AAFA (15. Mai 2012)

Ü40 Vatertagstour zu einer unchristlichen Zeit 

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal eine Tour  für Christi Himmelfahrt eingestellt. Die Uhrzeit ist recht Früh, da ich im Anschluß Arbeiten muss. Laut Wettervorhersage ist es kühl aber troccken. Solltes es wieder erwarten schlechtes Wetter geben nehme ich die Tour eine Stunde vorher raus. 

Alle die nicht können haben Pesch 

Andreas


----------



## Maikbike (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo Andreas,

wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei. 

Gestern war ich auch auf den Glessener-Höhe unterwegs, habe bis auf ein Mädel keinen MTBler getroffen. Die Wege war super zu fahren. Bei mir waren es 46km bei 465hm.  

Gruß Maik


----------



## LF-X (16. Mai 2012)

Geschwindigkeiten in Gruppen sollten sich eigentlich immer am Langsamsten orientieren.

War letztens mit 3 Freunden unterwegs. 2 davon absolute Bike-Neulinge. Das hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Auch wenn es nur 30km in vielleicht 2,5h waren.

Die 2 Neulinge waren total platt. Beschwerten sich am nächsten Tag aber eigentlich auch nur über schmerzende Hinterteile und trainieren jetzt solange ich beruflich unterwegs bin fleißig weiter.

Zackige Touren kann ich nur mit einem Mitfahrer machen. Spaß macht es aber auch wenn es mal gemütlich zugeht und die Bewegung in der Natur im Vordergrund steht.




fährt hier eigentlich jemand bei Rad am Ring mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich ist ja allen klar dass es im Grunde nur darum geht, dass sich auf Dauer passende Fahrer zusammenfinden.

Als Rennfahrer hin und wieder mal mit Freunden eine langsame Tour machen ist sicher völlig OK, aber spätestens das nächste mal muss es für denjenigen wieder "zur Sache" gehen. Völlig verständlich!!!

Es macht auch keinen Sinn, dass sich ein Enduro-Fan einem CC/XC Team anschließt - es sei denn für eine Intensiv-Einheit in Sachen Ausdauer....

Genausowenig macht es Sinn wenn sich ein Rennfahrer einer Freeride-Truppe anschließt. Das könnte zwar lustig werden aber nicht unbedingt für den Rennfahrer...

Also muss jeder sehen wer einem gut tut und das ist, wie ich bereits erwähnt hatte, ja eh jedem klar.

Freddy und ich passen eben als Gruppe nicht zusammen aber die Glessener Höhe bietet ja Platz und Spaß für jede Fraktion....


----------



## Naish90 (16. Mai 2012)

Pesch, würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen!
Wenn es am WE keinen Wind gibt dann ist das Pesch.
Leute ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und fahrt nicht zu schnell

Gruß, Ingo




AAFA schrieb:


> Ü40 Vatertagstour zu einer unchristlichen Zeit
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Mai 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Pesch, würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen!
> Wenn es am WE keinen Wind gibt dann ist das Pesch.



Wenn man am WE lieber surfen möchte als biken, dann wäre kein Wind in der Tat Pesch.....an meinem Bike sieht ein Segel allerdings albern aus....


----------



## dicker70 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ist ja richtig lustig hier
Ein Kölner würde dazu sagen:

*Wer nit kütt, blev do *

LG Andreas


----------



## AAFA (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Dicker,

habe gehört das es Dir im Moment nicht allzu gut geht. Was macht dein Rücken? Hoffe das du bald wieder dabei bist, 

Andreas

@ mit dem Kölschen Gebot liegst du aber völlig richtig.





dicker70 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ist ja richtig lustig hier
> Ein Kölner würde dazu sagen:
> ...


----------



## PietAM (17. Mai 2012)

War heute eine klasse "Ü40 Vatertagstour", bei sonnigem Wetter und angenehmen Temperaturen in, um und auf der Glessener Höhe und mit einer netten Biker-Gruppe. Der Speed war der Gruppe angepasst, so dass jeder Spass hatte und alle auf ihre Kosten gekommen sind. Vielen Dank an AAFA, der heute Guide war, und uns durch sehr schöne (und für mich auch teils neue)  Trails gelotst hat.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## AAFA (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 

nach etwa 2 Stunden im gemütlichen Ü40 Tempo,  30km und 420hm haben 7 Biker den Hallerhof erreicht. Dicker70 hatte sich nach der Durchfahrt vom Tagebau Bergheim verabschiedet. Möchte mich hier bei den netten Mitfahrern bedanken. 
Am Ende waren es bei mir 40 km und 460hm bei einem 16,5 km/h Schnitt, habe mich noch lagsam ausgefahren. 

Hoffe das ihr noch einen netten Vatertag hattet. 

Andreas

@ Hoffentlich hatten alle anderen Wind unterm Kite


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Mai 2012)

Konnte leider heute aufgrund anderweitiger Verpflichtungen an der Ü40 Tour nicht teilnehmen. Werde mich aber bemühen das nächste mal am Start zu sein, wenn mal wieder so eine Tour geplant wird.


----------



## Orcus (18. Mai 2012)

Morgen,

ich werde morgen um 16Uhr mal wieder vom Hallerhof starten.
Wie weit, schnell und so überlege ich unterwegs, bzw. wer dabei ist. Egal wie werde ich mir Ruhe antuen.
Wer mit will kann mit 

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Mai 2012)

Also wetter.com sagt für Köln morgen Abend leichtes Gewitter voraus.
Wie wäre es mit einer früheren Runde, wo es evtl. nur wolkig aber trocken ist? Z.B. spätestens ab 14:00 Uhr.....1,5 Std. nach dem Mittagessen???


----------



## Orcus (18. Mai 2012)

Das Wetter will uns alle doch ärgern..
Ich kann allerdings nicht früher, dann fahrt ihr früher und wenns Wetter passt fahre ich später ncoh alleine nee Runde oder so.


----------



## Maikbike (18. Mai 2012)

Nabend,

wie die anderen schon erwähnt haben, war es gestern ein schöne Tour, mit netten Mitfahrern. Danke nochmals für`s warten.

Bin danach noch mal auf die Glessener Höhe rauf und über die Fischbachhöhe nach Hause. bei mir waren es dann 62km und 590 Höhenmeter. Hätte auch keinen Meter weiter fahren können.

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour. 

Gruß Maik


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. Mai 2012)

@Orcus

Bislang sieht es gut aus, es ist für die zweite Tageshälfte aber immer noch Regen angesagt.
Am Sonntag soll es übrigens noch besser werden...


----------



## Orcus (19. Mai 2012)

So,

hier ist noch gutes Wetter. Ich hab auch nicht den Eindruck als ob es in nächster Zeit sich groß ändern würde. Werde also um 16Uhr wirklch am Hallehof sein.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## PietAM (19. Mai 2012)

Konnte dem Wetter nicht widerstehen und bin heute außerplanmäßig zu einer Sonnen-Trailtour auf die Glessener-Höhe aufgebrochen. Habe die feinen Trails der "Vatertagstour" vom vergangenen Donnerstag nochmals unter die Stollen genommen und noch um die Turmabfahrt ergänzt. Glessener-Höhe, Fischbach-Höhe, Abtsbusch und das alles bei Sonnenschein und warmen Temparaturen - was will man mehr? War wirklich eine schöne Tour

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. Mai 2012)

Hatten auch eine schöne Tour zu dritt über die Glessener Höhe gemacht.
Dank einem anpassungsfähigen Guide (Orcus) eine gelungene Mischung mit vielen kleinen aber feinen Trails und moderatem Tempo.
30km in 2,5 Std....die perfekte Enduro Runde....
Gerne mehr davon!


----------



## Orcus (19. Mai 2012)

So,

ja hat wirklich Spass gemacht...irgendwie hatte ich heute einen verdammt guten Tag, es waren dann am Ende keine ahnung wie viel, da am Ende mal wieder ein Tacho nicht ging, schätz so um die 50km.

@kalkhoffpink  Einmal Warstein: http://www.warsteiner-bikepark.de/

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Mai 2012)

So war dann meine erste Tour nach der Verletzung.
Hat alles gut geklappt,dank an den Guide Patrick.
Habe die Tour dann auch Genossen.
Wetter war prima,Mitfahrer waren alle klasse und der Schnitt 
hat auch gepasst.
Bei mir waren es dann 47,26km bei 514hm und einem Schnitt von 16,1 kmh.
Wenn es mir heute Abend und morgen früh auch noch gut geht
freue ich mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Mai 2012)

Hi Ingo
Habe mich mal eingetragen.
Hoffe das Wetter hält.
Bin aber noch nicht ganz so Fit.
Kann also sein das ich permanent hinter dir bin.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (22. Mai 2012)

Das ist doch nicht so schlimm .



Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Ingo
> Habe mich mal eingetragen.
> Hoffe das Wetter hält.
> Bin aber noch nicht ganz so Fit.
> ...


----------



## PietAM (23. Mai 2012)

Das war mal wieder eine tolle Runde heute. Super Wetter, nette Biker-Gruppe und jede Menge klasse Trails auf und rund um die Glessener-Höhe. Bei mir waren es dann 52Km (mit An-und Abfahrt). Hat mal wieder riesig Spass gemacht. Danke an den heutigen Guide Ingo, der super Trails ausgewaehlt und das Tempo der Gruppe angepasst hat

Gruß
Peter


----------



## BMarkus (23. Mai 2012)

Ja, das war eine 1a Feierabendrunde.

Und das Beste:
Mein 2. Ausflug zum Jobo-Trail hat sich gelohnt.
Hab meinen Tacho im Taschenlampenlicht noch wieder gefunden 





Schöne Grüße
Markus


----------



## Naish90 (24. Mai 2012)

Hi alle,

das freut mich das es euch so einen Spaß gemacht hat .
Ich fand auch, dass es eine schöne Tour bei trockenen Wetter und netten Mitfahrer war.
Da ich ja übers WE nicht hier bin wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß beim Marathon oder sonstigen Touren.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer!

@ Walter, ich hoffe es tut nicht mehr so weh! Gute Besserung!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute.
War echt eine super Tour bei bestem Wetter und
klasse Mitfahrern.
Dank an Ingo fürs Guiden und die Rücksichtsnahme an mich.
Dieses mal hat sich ja Walter erbarmt und die Stürze alle auf sich genommen.
@ Walter
Hoffe es tut nicht so weh.
Bei mir waren es dann 45,89km bei 452hm und einem Schnitt von 18,8kmh.
Sonntag bin ich dann mit Patrick in Dortmund unterwegs,um meine Renntauglichkeit zu testen.
Hoffe der Rest fährt hier eine Schöne sonnige Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Verlierer (24. Mai 2012)

Dortmund, da denken wir auch gerade drüber nach. Wäre unsere erste CTF. Aber wenn, dann ganz sicher nicht den Marathon und wahrscheinlich auch eher entspannt als Renntempo. Schau mer mal, was bei den MTBlern anders ist als bei den Rennern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (24. Mai 2012)

Verlierer schrieb:


> Dortmund, da denken wir auch gerade drüber nach. Wäre unsere erste CTF. Aber wenn, dann ganz sicher nicht den Marathon und wahrscheinlich auch eher entspannt als Renntempo. Schau mer mal, was bei den MTBlern anders ist als bei den Rennern.



Nicht denken einfach Machen........!!
vieleicht sehen wir uns ja da mal!!
gruß Patrick


----------



## Beppe (25. Mai 2012)

Der Freddytrail und auch ein paar Passagen davor sind eigentl. nicht mehr fahrbar. Ich war gestern mit meinem Bruder auf der Quarzwerkrunde und bin mit Augenzu&durch alles gefahren, Beine und Arme sehen aber aus wir am Stacheldraht entlang gezogen. 
:-(


----------



## Orcus (25. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen,

wie immer ich werde morgen um 16Uhr am Hallerhof sein.
Wer Lust und Nerv hat kann mit 

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## superalu (25. Mai 2012)

Hi,
habe "den Sturz" ohne ernsthafte Folgen überstanden. Danke für die guten Wünsche. Evtl. fahr ich am Sonntag auch in Dortmund die CTF. Wer von uns ist den dabei und welche Strecken fahrt ihr? Grüße Walter


----------



## Roboman63 (25. Mai 2012)

Bin aus Urlaub zurück und Heute gefahren. 545 hm und 45 km, Abfahrtzeit um 9.30 Uhr bei angenehmer Temperatur.Habe einen neuen 
Trail gefunden,direkt am Modellflughafen( Quadrahter Kippe ) rotes Hinweisschild, das letzte Stück zur Strasse ist sehr steil, ca. 3m, da habe ich geschoben.
Zum Uhrlaub, geiles MTB-fahren am Gargano, Südost-Italien. Immer mit Meerblick an der Steilküste oder im Hinterland.Forresta Ombra ist dort unten bei den MTB-Bikern sehr bekannt.Materialmordende Stein- und Felsabfahrten wechseln sich mit schönen Waldpassagen ab.Mein Stumpjumper hat ganz schön gelitten.Knochen sind aber heil geblieben,
trotz ziemlich bekloppter Wild- und Hirtenhunde. Für die ist ein Radfahrer eine gelungene Abwechslung,aber das gibt beim Ansprinten richtig Schmalz in die Beine.
Bis zum nächsten Treffen auf der Kippe Gruß, Michael


----------



## BMarkus (25. Mai 2012)

Hi Walter,
ich schaue mir die Strecke morgen früh mal an und entscheide dann ob und wie weit. Tendenz geht Richtung 47km mit knapp über 800Hm.
Viele Grüße
Markus

P.S.  Fein, dass der Sturz ohne weitere Folgen geblieben ist!


----------



## Naish90 (25. Mai 2012)

Hi Michael,

der Trail ist schon bekannt .
Vielleicht kannst Du dich ja nächsten Mittwoch losreißen und mit uns fahren. Werde bestimmt eine Tour einstellen.

Gruß, Ingo



Roboman63 schrieb:


> Bin aus Urlaub zurück und Heute gefahren. 545 hm und 45 km, Abfahrtzeit um 9.30 Uhr bei angenehmer Temperatur.Habe einen neuen
> Trail gefunden,direkt am Modellflughafen( Quadrahter Kippe ) rotes Hinweisschild, das letzte Stück zur Strasse ist sehr steil, ca. 3m, da habe ich geschoben.
> Zum Uhrlaub, geiles MTB-fahren am Gargano, Südost-Italien. Immer mit Meerblick an der Steilküste oder im Hinterland.Forresta Ombra ist dort unten bei den MTB-Bikern sehr bekannt.Materialmordende Stein- und Felsabfahrten wechseln sich mit schönen Waldpassagen ab.Mein Stumpjumper hat ganz schön gelitten.Knochen sind aber heil geblieben,
> trotz ziemlich bekloppter Wild- und Hirtenhunde. Für die ist ein Radfahrer eine gelungene Abwechslung,aber das gibt beim Ansprinten richtig Schmalz in die Beine.
> Bis zum nächsten Treffen auf der Kippe Gruß, Michael


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Mai 2012)

@ Walter
Also Patrick,Andreas und ich fahren auf jedenfall in Dortmund.
Wir tel. am Samstag noch mit Patrick.
Falls ich einen Träger bekomme nehme ich Andreas mit.
Kannst dich ja dann mit Patrick kurzschließen.
Dann könnt ihr ja auch mit einem Auto fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Orcus (25. Mai 2012)

Planänderung...ich werde morgen schon um 15Uhr unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (25. Mai 2012)

War eben noch mal unterwegs.
2 Std und 45 KM.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Ghostwheel (26. Mai 2012)

Wer hat denn auf dem 30m-Hubbel im Bergheimer Tagebau ein *GIPFELKREUZ* aufgestellt? Die haben echt einen an der Klatsche ...


----------



## brigdompteur (26. Mai 2012)

@Orcus

wenn ich es schaffen sollte,werde ich mich auch um 15 uhr am Hallerhof einfinden aber bitte nicht warten.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Mai 2012)

@Orcus

Werde wohl heute nicht am Start sein. Nach 2 Tagen Winterberg brauch ich  noch wenigstens einen Tag Pause. Hab nach den ganzen Anlieger und  Sprünge fahren doch etwas Rückenprobleme und werde  bestenfalls mit dem Bike an den See fahren zum sonnen oder picknicken...

Sonntag oder Montag wirds sicher schon besser gehen.

Viel Spaß auf einer schönen, sonnigen, abwechslungsreichen Tour.


----------



## BMarkus (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe also heute früh mal die 47km von Dortmund unter die Räder genommen.
Fazit: Sehr schöne Streckenführung, kein allzu hoher Asphaltanteil, fordert eher die Kondition als die Fahrtechnik. 
Ich hatte das Stumpi bei, Hardtail hätte es aber auch getan.
Es hat ein paar knackige Anstiege, die sich aber nicht zu lang ziehen. 
Die meisten km werden auf Forstautobahnen zurück gelegt, wobei es immer wieder mal einen netten Wurzeltrail gibt.
Wenn ich mich morgen früh fit fühle, fahre ich diese Distanz noch mal.
Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## PietAM (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin heute mal einen Mix aus den Trails der "Vatertagstour", kombiniert mit den Trails der letzten Tour mit dem Ingo plus der Turmabfahrt und kleiner Airtime im Krater in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe gefahren. Und das Top-Wetter heute hat die Tour abgerundet. Mit An- und Abfahrt, waren es dann 48 klasse Bikekilometer.

Gruß 
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verlierer (26. Mai 2012)

BMarkus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe also heute früh mal die 47km von Dortmund unter die Räder genommen.
> Fazit: Sehr schöne Streckenführung, kein allzu hoher Asphaltanteil, fordert eher die Kondition als die Fahrtechnik.
> Ich hatte das Stumpi bei, Hardtail hätte es aber auch getan.
> ...



Ooh, Waldautobahnen, das kommt mir sehr entgegen. 
Ich wäre zwar technisch gern besser, aber ich habe es mehr mit entspanntem Fahren, halte eher länger aus.
Wir werden morgen auf jeden Fall nach Dortmund fahren, so gegen 10.30 Uhr starten.
Wir nehmen die 67 km-Strecke unter die Räder. Mal schaun, was eines CTF von einer RTF unterscheidet.
 Wir sind die im grünen Dschungeltrikot. Ihr könnt uns ruhig mal ansprechen und zu erkennen geben, würde uns freuen.


----------



## paul50 (26. Mai 2012)

Ghostwheel schrieb:


> Wer hat denn auf dem 30m-Hubbel im Bergheimer Tagebau ein *GIPFELKREUZ* aufgestellt? Die haben echt einen an der Klatsche ...


wenn du U40 oder ein IMI bist, sei dir der Satz verziehen.....


----------



## paul50 (27. Mai 2012)

very last call:       http://www.o-marathon.de/index.php/ausschreibung.html

die Sonntagsveranstaltung geht auch alleine

Gruß   Hermann


----------



## Orcus (27. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend,

ist morgen irgendwann zufällig wer unterwegs?

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Verlierer (27. Mai 2012)

Erst 11.25 Uhr in Do-Aplerbeck gestartet, aber doch noch auf die Runde mit, laut meinem Garmin, 65,5 km mit 1350 hm. Gebraucht haben wir 4:25 Std. reine Fahrzeit. Technisch war es wirklich nicht schwer, aber nachdem ich 13 Tage gar nicht gefahren bin, war für mich heute alles schwer. Bergauf sowieso und irgendwie war ich bei den sehr gut fahrbaren Trails heute einfach übervorsichtig, was nicht unbedingt zu meiner Entspanntheit beitrug. Trotzdem war es aber schön.
Einmal ist bei meinem Mann die Kette nach innen gefallen und hat sich total verharkt. Als wir schon fast aufgeben wollten, gab auch die störrische Kette auf und tat wieder ihren Dienst. Danke dem Helfer, auch für das Pflaster. 
Zum Ausklang noch lecker in DO essen gewesen, im Restaurant, in dem wir unsere Hochzeit gefeiert haben. So schön können Hochzeitstage sein.


----------



## Verlierer (28. Mai 2012)

Orcus schrieb:


> ist morgen irgendwann zufällig wer unterwegs?



Ich werden zwischen 13 und 15 Uhr auf der Glessener rumgurken.
Einstieg in Königsdorf Sebastianusstraße, schwarzweißes Outfit.


----------



## pd1 (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo , werde heute auch noch mal eine kleine Runde über die kippe machen .Weiß aber noch nicht genau wann . Gruß pd


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Mai 2012)

Hi Biker
Gestern in Dortmund haben Walter und ich die Trennung zwischen 47km und 67km verpasst.
Also waren wir bei 47km am Ziel und sind dann noch die 27er Runde gefahren.
Bei uns waren es dann 73,18km bei 1400hm und einem Schnitt von 18,4 kmh.
Heute war`s dann eine Tour mit der Familie.
Gefahren sind wir Richtung Köln vorbei an Longerich,kurz beim Rennen zugeschaut und wieder Richtung Heimat.
Dabei waren es dann 60,35km bei 284hm.
Werde Mittwoch eine Tour mit einem sehr guten Kumpel fahren,daher kann ich nicht mit euch hier die Runde fahren.Wünsche euch aber viel Spass.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## BMarkus (28. Mai 2012)

Ha!
An der gleichen Stelle habe ich mich auch verfahren.
Und so wurden es, statt der geplanten 47, auf einmal 67km 

Spaß beiseite - da es gerade gut lief, und die Begleiter gut drauf waren, habe ich mich unterwegs für die größere Runde entschieden.

Mir hat es Spaß gemacht - zum ersten Mal deutlich über 1000Hm an einem Tag.
Danke an Patrick und Friedhelm für die gute Idee! 

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Mai 2012)

Nichts zu danken Markus
Der nächste wird dann 80km bei 1600hm.
Vielleicht fährst du ja in Rhens.
Ich kann da leider nicht starten.
Bin da auf dem Geburtstag meiner Tochter.
Du solltest es dir aber nicht entgehen lassen.
Die Strecke und die Aussicht sind einfach klasse.
Und auch das wirst du schaffen und mit einem lächeln nach
Hause fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verlierer (28. Mai 2012)

Heute 52 km mit 380 hm in 2.35 Std.
Zwar war es gestern landschaftlich schöner, aber fahrtechnisch war das heute eher mein Ding. Wahrscheinlich wäre ich dann auf dem Rennrad besser aufgehoben, aber ich habe da einfach nicht mehr soviel Lust drauf. Der Komfort eines Mtb, die Ruhe des Waldes, wo man nicht angehubt und umgefahren wird, gut fahrbare Wege findet, ein paar leichte Trails, ein paar Anstiege, beim Fahren träumen kann, auch mal heizen, und nur so viele Menschen trifft, dass man noch die Lust verspürt jeden zu grüßen. Happy.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Mai 2012)

@Verlierer

Welch romantische Einstellung zum Biken...
Spätestens seit meinem Besuch im Bikepark Winterberg und dem krassen Gegensatz in und um Altenberg weiß ich ebenfalls sehr genau dass Biken in der Natur/Wald einfach nicht zu toppen ist....


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Wie siehts mit morgen Abend aus? Wieder 18.30h am Parkplatz Alte-Achener?

Ach ja, apropos Marathon Rhens.... wer hat denn da Bock mitzufahren?
Da ich wohl mein neues Hardtail bis dahin nicht fertig bekommen werde, muss ich mit meinem Fully fahren. Ich würde dann wohl etwas gemütlicheres Tempo bevorzugen.

@BMarkus: Hast du nicht Bock dorthin zu fahren? Du hast doch so nen schicken Radträger für zwei Bikes hinten druff. ;-)

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Orcus (29. Mai 2012)

Ich werde auf jedenfall um 18:30Uhr am Hallerhof sein. Markus vermutlich auch.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMarkus (29. Mai 2012)

Hi Marcus,

50km Rhens klingen für mich gut.
Es sieht so aus, als würden wir einige Leute aus dem Glessen-Thread zusammen bekommen 

Morgen, 18:30 Hallerhof geht bei mir zu 99% klar.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Beppe (30. Mai 2012)

Bin auch am Schtacht.

Jross Beppe


----------



## superalu (30. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich schlachte mit. Bis gleich walter


----------



## Orcus (30. Mai 2012)

Nabend,

War eine schöne Tour mit 9 (?) mitfahren.
Etwas schönes Ende bei mir...mir ist einer von Vorne ins Rad gefahren...müsste bis auf eine 8 im Vorderrad bei mir alles gut gegangen sein...nur das Rad vom andern ist Schrott...mal sehn wie die Sache endet...

Gruß,
Sebastian 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Naish90 (31. Mai 2012)

Werde nachher mal eine Runde drehen, wenn es trocken ist.
Konnte gestern leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (31. Mai 2012)

Ich konnte gestern bei dem tollen Wetter leider auch nicht, darum bin ich heute eine trockene Runde auf der GH gefahren . Habe aber keine Biker gesehen (wohl aufgrund der zu erwartenden Wetterlage?). Nur die letzten Meter hat es angefangen zu regnen. Da ich aber schon auf Asphalt kurz vorm Ziel war, hat das nicht gestoert!

Gruß Peter


----------



## AAFA (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich am Mittwoch nur eine kurze Strecke fahren konnte, bin ich gestern mit Ingo gefahren. Wir hatten einen gemütlichen Schnitt von 20 km/h, mit dem Regen im Rücken, bei 36km und 430hm. 
War am Abend recht müde. 

Leider kann ich morgen nicht mitfahren, zu Früh, wünsche euch allen viel Spaß.

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (2. Juni 2012)

Schade, die Tour heute ist leider zu früh für mich.
Werde wohl so um 15:00 Uhr starten, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Juni 2012)

So Leute
War heute eine klasse Tour bei bestem Wetter
mit echt super Mitfahrern.
Das Wetter war Prima aber die Trail`s werden
leider immer dichter,ist fast wie im Urwald,nur das es
da bestimmt nicht so viele Brennnesseln gibt.
Respekt nochmal von der Leistung von Sebastian,
wenn er so weiter macht fährt uns uns bald allen
davon.
Sogar Walter ist heute Sturzfrei durch die Wälder geradelt
Bei mir waren es dann auch 53,57km bei einem Schnitt
von 18,4 kmh.
Also alles wie geplant.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (2. Juni 2012)

Ja schade da haben wir uns leider nicht getroffen!
Michael, Andreas und ich haben dann heute auch eine tolle Tour um die Quarzwerke gemacht und ich hatte nachher auch 63KM auf der Uhr.
Die Trails werden leider wirklich immer dichter.
Kann am Mittwoch wieder nicht, ist ja langes WE .

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## LF-X (2. Juni 2012)

Heute auch mit noch 3 Fahrern im Gebiet zwischen Glessener Höhe und Königsdorfer Wald unterwegs gewesen... Das Wetter war der absolute Hammer. Sind in Quadarth in das Waldgebiet gestartet und dann rechts an der Glessener Höhe vorbei Richtung Königsdorf abgebogen. Danach Richtung Horrem/Marienfeld. Spitzen Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roboman63 (3. Juni 2012)

Hi Ingo, war ne toll Runde Gestern. 64,4 km ,850 hm und zwei Flaschen kühles Blondes im Garten bei schönem Wetter.Da freuen sich die Oberschenkel , das sie Heute Pause haben
Gruß an Alle, Michael


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Juni 2012)

Da haben wir ja gestern echt Schwein gehabt,was das Wetter angeht.
Hoffe nur das der Regen auch wieder aufhört.
Sonst sieht es mit Mittwoch schlecht aus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## canju (3. Juni 2012)

hey ich bin ganz neu hier im forum und würde gerne mal mitfahrer finden in und um die glessener höhen, ich kenn mich da noch nicht so gut aus


----------



## Orcus (3. Juni 2012)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Respekt nochmal von der Leistung von Sebastian,
> wenn er so weiter macht fährt uns uns bald allen
> davon.



Danke  Gebt mir ein Fahrrad auf dem euch nicht schlecht würde und ich mach das


----------



## PietAM (3. Juni 2012)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja gestern echt Schwein gehabt,was das Wetter angeht.
> Hoffe nur das der Regen auch wieder aufhört.
> Sonst sieht es mit Mittwoch schlecht aus.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hi Freddy,
wettermäßig soll es am Mittwoch den ganzen Tag regnen, am Dienstag hingegen aber regenfrei bleiben. Hast Du/habt ihr Lust anstatt oder zusaetzlich zum Mittwoch, am Dienstag eine schöne Trailtour in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe zu fahren? Aber nur wenn ich mich auf Euer Angebot verlassen kann, dass sich die Pace dem Langsamsten (vermutlich also mir) anpasst.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Juni 2012)

Hi Peter
Ich habe die Tour für Mittwoch schon eingetragen.
Werde aber morgen Abend noch einmal in Wetter.com
nachsehen wie es gemeldet ist.
Wenn am Mittwoch Regen vorhergesagt wird kann ich auch
gerne am Dienstag fahren.
Werde meine Tour  dann morgen ändern.
Und das Tempo wird natürlich dem langsamsten angepasst.
Wir sind nicht so schlimm wie es hier immer behauptet wird.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## PietAM (3. Juni 2012)

Hi Freddy,

klasse, habe mich im LMB schonmal als Mitfahrer angemeldet, da die Tour ja wetterabhaenig (Di. oder Mi.) angepasst wird.

Gruß Peter


----------



## canju (3. Juni 2012)

wo muss man sich eintragen um mitzufahren


----------



## Orcus (3. Juni 2012)

Mittwoch wäre ich dabei Dienstag kann ich allerdings nicht. Trage mich also nicht ein.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690


----------



## BMarkus (3. Juni 2012)

canju schrieb:


> wo muss man sich eintragen um mitzufahren



hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13044

Vg
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canju (3. Juni 2012)

ahhhh ok danke markus


----------



## AAFA (3. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

da ich am Mittwoch verhindert bin, am Dienstag Spätschicht habe und WE mit Ingo gefahren bin, wünsche ich euch viel Spaß.


Andreas


----------



## AAFA (3. Juni 2012)

Die Trails werden leider wirklich immer dichter.


Gruß, Ingo[/QUOTE]

Hi, 

da kenne ich ein gutes Gegenmittel, fahre einfach mal hinten. 
Hat einige Vorteile, die da wären: der Weg wird freigeräumt; die Brennesseln haben sich ausgetobt und man(n) macht keine Pause

PS: War eine tolle Tour, wie immer. 

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute
Habe den Termin der Tour auf Dienstag verlegt.
Mittwoch soll es laut Wetter.com aus Eimer schütten.
Hoffe ihr könnt trotzdem alle.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Maikbike (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo Freddy,

hab mich auch eingetragen, hoffe das ich es pünktlich schaffe zum Hallerhof zu kommen.

Gruß Maik


----------



## brigdompteur (4. Juni 2012)

Hi,
viel Spaß und hoffentlich trockenes Wetter morgen bei eurer Tour,habe leider noch mit meiner Erkältung zu kämpfen.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Naish90 (5. Juni 2012)

@ Dietmar, gute Besserung.

Und allen Anderen viel Spaß bei der heutigen Tour!

Werde nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei sein, dann sind die langen Wochenende ja leider vorbei. 
Gruß, Ingo


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir möchten am Sonntag mal wieder die Glessener Höhe "ausprobieren". Wir würden uns euch auch gern anschließen, allerdings muss ich am Sonntag arbeiten und wir werden spontan am Nachmittag uns auf den Weg machen.

Hat jemand von Euch eine GPS-Datei für uns mit schönen Trails. Start am besten so wie ihr vom Hallerhof. Wäre schön wenn uns jemand da helfen kann.

Ride on
Stefan


----------



## PietAM (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

das war mal wieder eine richtig schöne Tour in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe, mit tollen Trails, bei bestem Wetter und einer klasse Bikergruppe. Leider auch mit einem auf dem Trail nicht zu reparierenden technischen Defekt, so dass ein Biker leider abbrechen musste. Zum Glueck aber ohne Verletzung und ganz am Anfang der Tour (Andreas: Hoffe Du bist gut nach Hause gekommen). Danke an den heutigen Guide Freddy, der die Tour in weiser Voraussicht wetterbedingt zum Glück auf heute vorverlegt hat! Bei mir waren es dann mit An- und Abfahrt glatte 50Km.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (6. Juni 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir möchten am Sonntag mal wieder die Glessener Höhe "ausprobieren". Wir würden uns euch auch gern anschließen, allerdings muss ich am Sonntag arbeiten und wir werden spontan am Nachmittag uns auf den Weg machen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

unter GPS- Tour, alternativ GSies.com, findest du einige Touren mit den entsprechenden Tracks. Versuche mal nachfolgenden Pfad. 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.69582.html

Viel Spaß 
Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (6. Juni 2012)

Jaaa, da hatte wir ja wirklich Glück, gestern .
War gut, dass ich mich noch kurzfristig eingeklingt habe.
Bei diesem sch.... Wetter heute.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 46 Km.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## jobo1 (6. Juni 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Jaaa, da hatte wir ja wirklich Glück, gestern .
> War gut, dass ich mich noch kurzfristig eingeklingt habe.
> Bei diesem sch.... Wetter heute.
> Bei mir waren es dann auch 46 Km.
> ...


 
Ebenso kurzfristig eingeklingt, danke an alle für´s abholen.
Bei besten Gegebenheiten, prima Geschwindigkeit und wieder 50 km
die mir niemand nehmen kann.  Ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis gehört
auch dazu, nicht wahr Freddy?
Grüsse Achim


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. Juni 2012)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> unter GPS- Tour, alternativ GSies.com, findest du einige Touren mit den entsprechenden Tracks. Versuche mal nachfolhenden Pfad.
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.69582.html
> ...



Vielen dank. Auf den bekannten Seiten habe ich schon gesucht. Aber we die meist nicht oder wenig beschrieben sind Frage ich lieber diejenigen, die sich dort auskennen.

Wenn die gut ist werden wir die mal testen. Danke


----------



## LF-X (6. Juni 2012)

Ist dieses WE wieder eine Gruppe unterwegs, der man sich anschließen könnte ?


----------



## PietAM (6. Juni 2012)

Hi Achim,

habe Euch an der Grillhuette wohl verpasst (war wahrscheinlich zu langsam), der "Bank-Trail", "die Rinne" und die Abfahrt zur Grillhuette waren aber schön zu fahren, musste ich mir nach der "gemuetlichen Turmauffahrt" (uff/hechel) zum Ende der Tour noch geben.

Gruß Peter




jobo1 schrieb:


> Ebenso kurzfristig eingeklingt, danke an alle für´s abholen.
> Bei besten Gegebenheiten, prima Geschwindigkeit und wieder 50 km
> die mir niemand nehmen kann.  Ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis gehört
> auch dazu, nicht wahr Freddy?
> Grüsse Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orcus (6. Juni 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> Ist dieses WE wieder eine Gruppe unterwegs, der man sich anschließen könnte ?



Ich werde wenn das Wetter ist am Sonntag fahren.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690


----------



## LF-X (6. Juni 2012)

Alles klar. Halte mich auf dem laufendem....


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Juni 2012)

jobo1 schrieb:


> Ebenso kurzfristig eingeklingt, danke an alle für´s abholen.
> Bei besten Gegebenheiten, prima Geschwindigkeit und wieder 50 km
> die mir niemand nehmen kann.  Ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis gehört
> auch dazu, nicht wahr Freddy?
> Grüsse Achim



Hi Leute 
Ja die Tour war Prima,das Wetter super und die Mitfahrer alle wie immer klasse.
@ Achim
Dein kleines Erfolgserlebnis sei dir gegönnt.
Aber ich war einfach nur müde und wollte ein Nickerchen machen.
In meinem Alter ist das doch Erlaubt oder.
Bei mir waren es dann auch nur 42,31km.
@ Dietmar
Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Maikbike (6. Juni 2012)

Nabend,

kann mich den anderen nur anschließen. Bei mir waren es 58km bei 570Hm. Von mir auch gute Besserung an Dietmar. Bei Andreas hoffe ich das er noch eine neue Kurbel bekommt, um am Sonntag mitfahren zu können. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Orcus (7. Juni 2012)

Fährt heute etwas später zufällig wer? Ist ja Feiertag und, zumindest hier, regnet es nicht.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juni 2012)

Habe dann mal eine Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen.
Hoffe es bleibt trocken.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Orcus (9. Juni 2012)

Und ich hab für morgen Nachmittag mal eine Tour eigestellt.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juni 2012)

Hi Sebastian
Ich kann morgen nicht,da ich meine Tochter besuchen fahre.
Der Rest ist glaube ich in Rhens bei der CTF.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## LF-X (9. Juni 2012)

Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich für morgen ein bis zwei Fahrer motiviert bekomme.


----------



## dicker70 (10. Juni 2012)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Habe dann mal eine Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen.
> Hoffe es bleibt trocken.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Hi Freddy 
Du weißt das Deutschland am mittwoch spielt ?

LG Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (10. Juni 2012)

Hi Andreas
Habe ich echt vergessen das Deutschland spielt.
Habe die Tour erst einmal rausgenommen.
Wünsche euch viel Spass und trockene 
Bedingungen in Rhens.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## PietAM (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

war heute morgen bei herrlichstem Wetter in, um und auf der Glessener Höhe, alter Bergheimer Tagebau, Abtsbusch, Fischbach-Hoehe etc. unterwegs.

@Sebastian: Konnte mich heute Deiner Tour um 15.30Uhr leider nicht anschließen, da wir noch verabredet sind, darum bin ich heute Morgen kurzfristig alleine gefahren.

Für Dich und alle die heute noch fahren: die Trails sind klasse, griffig und nicht matschig, hin und wieder eine Pfütze und ab und zu der jetzt uebliche Gruenwuchs aber ansonsten alles Top,

Gruß Peter


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. Juni 2012)

Wir waren heute auf der Glessener Höhe unterwegs. Dank unserem guide Orcus konnten wir endlich mal die Sachen sehen warum viele dort unterwegs sind. Hat echt Spaß gemacht und wir werden wiederkommen.

Einen großen dank gehört Orcus, der heute ein anderes Tempo als sonst fahren musste. Vielen dank für deine Geduld und deine Zeit.


----------



## Orcus (10. Juni 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auf der Glessener Höhe unterwegs. Dank unserem guide Orcus konnten wir endlich mal die Sachen sehen warum viele dort unterwegs sind. Hat echt Spaß gemacht und wir werden wiederkommen.
> 
> Einen großen dank gehört Orcus, der heute ein anderes Tempo als sonst fahren musste. Vielen dank für deine Geduld und deine Zeit.



Hat heute wirklich Spass gemacht.

Bei mir waren es dann am Ende 52km mit einem 17er Schnitt. Ich glaub ich war auf dem Rückweg zu schnell. 

Dann werde ich sicher irgendwann (bald) mal auf "euerm" Hügel mitfahren. Auch mal was neues kennenlernen.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## -KamiKatze- (11. Juni 2012)

Einen 17er Schnitt kann ich fur die Tour gestern nicht bieten. Anscheinend hast Du dann auf dem Rückweg noch mal richtig Gas gegeben. 

Von mir auch noch vielen Dank. Die Strecke hat mir echt gut gefallen. Bis demnächst auf der Sophienhöhe.


----------



## dom_i (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
fährt heut keiner von euch!? Sofern es gegen 18Uhr trocken bleibt, werd ich wohl mal ne Runde drehen 
Gruß Dominik


----------



## svennson (12. Juni 2012)

terpk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> fährt heut keiner von euch!? Sofern es gegen 18Uhr trocken bleibt, werd ich wohl mal ne Runde drehen
> Gruß Dominik



hey, gerne würde ich es versuchen. wo ist denn der startpunkt: alte aachener oder hallerhof?
vg svennson


----------



## Naish90 (12. Juni 2012)

Hi alle,

habe mal eine Tour für Mittwoch eingestellt.
Wegen Fußball aber schon um 18.00 Uhr!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## dom_i (12. Juni 2012)

Hey,
ich bin um 18Uhr am Hallerhof, aber wie gesagt, nur wenn es nicht grade regnet 
Gruß Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (12. Juni 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> habe mal eine Tour für Mittwoch eingestellt.
> Wegen Fußball aber schon um 18.00 Uhr!
> ...



Hi Ingo,

hast du mal wieder eine Tour eingetragen, an der *Ich* nicht teilnehmen kann. Habe leider Spätschicht. Wünsche Dir und deinen Mitfahrern viel Spaß.

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (12. Juni 2012)

Habe die Tour auf Donnerstag verlegt!!!!!




Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> habe mal eine Tour für Mittwoch eingestellt.
> Wegen Fußball aber schon um 18.00 Uhr!
> ...


----------



## AAFA (12. Juni 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Habe die Tour auf Donnerstag verlegt!!!!!



Hi,

da hast du aber Glück, , auch Donnerstag habe ich Spätschicht .
Auch kämpfe ich noch mit einer leichten Holländischen Erkältung. , so daß ich voraussichtlich am Freitag vormittag eine kleine Runde fahren werde. 

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (12. Juni 2012)

Tut Dir wohl nicht gut, so viel frische Meeresluft .





AAFA schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da hast du aber Glück, , auch Donnerstag habe ich Spätschicht .
> Auch kämpfe ich noch mit einer leichetn Holländischen Erkältung. , so daß ich voraussichtlich am Freitag vormittag eine kleine Runde fahren werde.
> ...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (12. Juni 2012)

Hier noch unser Bericht von Sonntag:

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2012/06/12/der-abschied-ruckt-naher/

Viel Spaß


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Juni 2012)

Gestern spontane und geile Tour mit Andreas.
Wetter war super,Trail`s alle perfekt und nicht
matschig.
Bei mir waren es dann 41,12km.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (15. Juni 2012)

War gerade 2 Std. unterwegs, hu ist schon sehr matschig
Hoffe es wird bald wieder trockener.

Gruß, Ingo





Freddy41 schrieb:


> Gestern spontane und geile Tour mit Andreas.
> Wetter war super,Trail`s alle perfekt und nicht
> matschig.
> Bei mir waren es dann 41,12km.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Verlierer (15. Juni 2012)

Ich will auch mal wieder. Entweder muss ich arbeiten, es regnet oder hat gerade geregnet oder es ist Nacht. :'-(


----------



## pd1 (16. Juni 2012)

Bin gestern auch schön 3 stunden über die kippe war vom Boden aber noch OK !!



Gruß Patrick


----------



## PietAM (16. Juni 2012)

Hatte am Donnerstag unerwartet mehr Zeit als gedacht und war kurzentschlossen auf der G-H + am Rande der Quarzwerke unterwegs, dachte ich sehe vielleicht den Ingo und Mitstreiter gem. Toureintrag im LMB.  Habe aber bis auf ein zwei einsame Bike keinen getroffen. Schoenes Wetter und griffige Trails haben aber belohnt.
Bei mir waren es dann 39Km.
Gruss Peter


----------



## dicker70 (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,
werde morgen um 10.30 am Hallerhof sein.
LÖ Dicker


----------



## svennson (16. Juni 2012)

...wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei.vg


----------



## TheSixty (17. Juni 2012)

Fährt hier auch jemand Marathons? Ich suche jemanden der regelmäßig mit mir trainiert. Ich bin gestern in Willingen das erste Mal gefahren ohne vorher irgendwie zu trainieren und hab gar nicht mal so schlecht abgeschnitten. Aber ich brauche auf jeden Fall viiiiiiiel mehr Ausdauer und Schnelligkeit beim Berghochfahren.


----------



## svennson (17. Juni 2012)

...danke für die tolle tour. meinem fitnessstand entsprechend habe ich mich über die entspannte tour in den kölner flachebenen gefreut. allerdings bin ich jetzt absolut platt und froh wieder zuhause zu sein. ungefähr 62km haben mich an meine grenzen gebracht. hoffentlich bekomme ich schnell meine fitness wieder zurück. danke für eure unterstützung.


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Juni 2012)

Spontane Tour mit Andreas.
Andreas hatte aber leider keine Lust die Tour zu Guiden,daher hat uns 
Achim zu einem spontanen Ritt durch die Kölner Brennnesseln geführt.
Meine Beine und Arme Kribbeln immer noch.
Bei mir waren es dann heute auch 63,3km bei einem Schnitt von 22,2kmh.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## PietAM (17. Juni 2012)

War heute schon ganz früh um 9.00Uhr unterwegs, um das Top Wetter auszunutzen! Dabei die Vatertagstour mit einigen neuen und alten Trails inkl. Turmabfahrt etc. Ergänzt. Heute mal in meinem sonst üblichen Trailmodus mit maessigem Speed aber vielen technischen Einlagen, hier mal ein Bunny Hop, da mal ein ausgedehnter Wheelie, bergab diverse Manualtrainings usw.. So hat sich ein Durchschnitt von 15Km/h bei einer Distanz von 43Km entwickelt. Super Tour bei spitzenmaessigen Wetter, einfach klasse!

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zigzag_ideal (18. Juni 2012)

hallo,
rookie sucht anschluß.

fährt jemand heute in die gh?

lg


----------



## Verlierer (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich hoffe, dass ich mich am Freitag mal motiviert bekomme, 
da habe ich nämlich frei. Je nach Wetterlage plane ich so gegen 10/11 Uhr loszuradeln. 
Jetzt bin ich schon 3 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren. Wird also was sehr gemütliches werden - wenn das Trikot überhaupt noch passt.


----------



## AAFA (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Bikergemeinde,

endlich nach 14 Tagen mal wieder Biken können, erfrischt Seele und Geist.
Habe heute morgen das Wetter und die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und bin über die Glessener gefahren. Bedingungen waren nicht die schlechtesten . Schade ür alle die Arbeiten mussten.

Andreas


----------



## zigzag_ideal (19. Juni 2012)

ich fahre mal zur gh...freue mich wenn ich jemanden dort antreffe

vg


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Juni 2012)

TheSixty schrieb:


> Fährt hier auch jemand Marathons? Ich suche jemanden der regelmäßig mit mir trainiert. Ich bin gestern in Willingen das erste Mal gefahren ohne vorher irgendwie zu trainieren und hab gar nicht mal so schlecht abgeschnitten. Aber ich brauche auf jeden Fall viiiiiiiel mehr Ausdauer und Schnelligkeit beim Berghochfahren.



Fahr einfach mal eine Tour mit uns mit,dann siehst du ob du noch
ein extra Training brauchst.
Bei uns fahren einige Marathons und CTF`s.
Wir haben auch welche die 24Stunden in Duisburg und am Ring fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Juni 2012)

Kann für morgen leider keine Tour eintragen,da ich wahrscheinlich länger
Arbeiten muss..
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich auch nicht bin noch ein bisschen am kränkeln.
Wenn es Freitag besser ist fahre ich am Freitag ein Ründchen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## svennson (19. Juni 2012)

...fährt denn morgen trotzdem jemand? werde auf jeden fall eine kleine runde fahren, habe es dringend notwendig! )


----------



## PietAM (19. Juni 2012)

Bin trotz der eher feucht geglaubten Trails heute zur Glessener-Hoehe aufgebrochen und die Trails waren unerwartet größtenteils trocken. Hier und da eine Pfütze die man aber umfahren oder per Wheelie durchfahren konnte, sonst aber Top Bedingungen. Die Brennesseln und die Brombeerdornenstraeucher haben allerdings durch die Nässe mehr in die Trails geragt als üblich und Spuren an den Beinen hinterlassen. Trotzdem wieder eine schöne Tour.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superalu (20. Juni 2012)

Hi, habe vor heute Abend eine Runde zu drehen. Ich versuche um 18:30 am Treffpunkt Hallerhof zu sein. Vielleicht fährt ja jemand mit. Aber bitte nicht warten! Falls ich nicht da bin, ist was dazwischen gekommen. Walter


----------



## dicker70 (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute 
Wollte mich für die nächsten Wochen abmelden,
Da ich am Montag operiert werde.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und schönes Wetter bei euren Touren .

Bis bald Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juni 2012)

Hi Andreas 
Viel Glück bei deiner OP.
Werde dir diedrücken.
Werde dich nächste Woche Besuchen .
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## svennson (21. Juni 2012)

hey andreas, hoffentlich bleibt es bei einer woche. wünsche dir viel glück bei der op. gibt zwischendurch mal einen statusbericht. vg, drück dir die daumen. sven


----------



## jobo1 (21. Juni 2012)

dicker70 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Wollte mich für die nächsten Wochen abmelden,
> Da ich am Montag operiert werde.
> Wünsche euch viel Spaß und schönes Wetter bei euren Touren .
> ...


 
"Für die nächsten Wochen", hört sich nicht so toll an.
" Good Luck! " Ich drück Dir die Daumen 
Alles wird gut!

Gruß
Achim


----------



## superalu (22. Juni 2012)

Andreas werde auch meine Daumen drücken und hoffe, dass du schnell wieder dabei bist.
Lass mal nach der OP von dir hören. Grüße Walter

Fährt übrigens morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (22. Juni 2012)

@Andreas
wünsch Dir viel Glück bei Deiner OP und das Du bald wieder Beschwerdefrei bist.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## AAFA (22. Juni 2012)

@ Andreas,

natürlich auch von mir all the best!!.
Und hoffentlich eine neue Kurbel.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Maikbike (22. Juni 2012)

@ Andreas,

auch ich drücke dir die Daumen, das du die OP ohne Probleme durchstehst.
Wir sehen uns hoffentlich bald wieder beim beiken 

Gruß Maik


----------



## AAFA (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo Andreas,

schließe mich den wünschen der Bikerkollegen an und hoffe das du schnell wieder auf dem MTB sitzt und die Glessener unsicher machst. 

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Juni 2012)

War heute auch eine spontane Tour gefahren und bin prompt
in den Regen gekommen..
Habe dann mal eine Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen.
Hoffe es wird endlich bald wärmer und trocken,
denn das schei... Wetter geht mir langsam auf den Zeiger.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jobo1 (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
heute morgen bei angenehmen 17°C und wenig Wasserkühlung von oben, 45 km auf dem Tacho. Kaum Biker auf der Glessener Höhe unterwegs, bei eigentlich guten Bedingungen. 
@Freddy, hast was verpasst, denn es hat wieder ganz schön gegribbelt und gekratzt.
Ein bekanntes Gesicht nach dem jobo Trail auf dem nach Hause Weg, von AAfa aus dem Auto, aber wegen Erkältung entschuldigt.
Bis bald
Achim


----------



## LF-X (24. Juni 2012)

Da war gestern definitiv der bessere Tag


----------



## Maikbike (24. Juni 2012)

Nabend,

war gestern Abend auf der Glessener. Bis auf ein paar Pützen gute Verhältnise. Naja und Dornen und Brennesseln.

Hatte aber ein ganz besonders Erlebnis, auf dem Singeltrail an der Grillhütte war ich zügig unterwegs als an einer unübersichtlichen Stelle am ende des Trails mir ein kleiner Junge auf dem Fahrrad entgegen kam. Zum Glück bin ich rechtzeitig zum stehen gekommen. Hab mich schon in den Sträuchern landen sehen. Der Vater von dem Stepke stand mit seinen Rad am ende vom Trail und wartet auf seinen Sohn. Finde es unverantwortlich allein wegen des Gestrüp das bei dem Kleinen
auf Augenhöhe wächst.

Nach dem Schrecken, das Radeln bei schönen Wetter genossen.

Schönen Abend 

und vielleicht bis am Mittwoch.

Gruß Maik


----------



## PietAM (25. Juni 2012)

War am Samstag mit nem Kumpel bei klasse (und vor allem trockenem Wetter) und gestern alleine auf der Glessener -Hoehe unterwegs. Gestern 200m nach dem Start in den Regen gekommen, aber mit Regenjacke und Rucksackregenhaube weiter gefahren. War nur auf freiem Feld unangenehm, im Wald war's kein Problem. Auch gab es ab und an Regenluecken und regenfreie Abschnitte. Die Brennesseln und Dornen auf den Trails haben wieder mal Spuren hinterlassen. Habe eine Gruppe von Bikern getroffen, von der eine Bikerin gestürzt ist. Hoffe bei dieser ist alles wieder O.K.?! Sonst wieder mal an beiden Tagen super Touren!

Gruß Peter


----------



## tobinator (25. Juni 2012)

Maikbike schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> war gestern Abend auf der Glessener. Bis auf ein paar Pützen gute Verhältnise. Naja und Dornen und Brennesseln.
> 
> ...


Hallo Maik,

fühle mich aufgrund deiner Beschreibung einfach mal angesprochen, auch wenn ich nicht weiß, ob ich gemeint bin. Meiner fährt nämlich immer vor
Wenn du den Trail meinst, der am großen Parkplatz startet bzw. endet, bin ich da mit Nachwuchs häufig unterwegs. Kann mich aber an keine Situation mit Kollegen erinnern wo es knapp wurde. 

Ich finde die Strecke persönlich gut geeignet, die kleinen fürs Biken im Wald zu begeistern, da einfaches Gelände und eigtl. gut einsehbar. Weiß auch nicht wo da im Moment das Grünzeug wuchert...

Zum Thema unverantwortlich:
Was machst du denn, wenn plötzlich ein Hund den Trail quert oder sonstige Hindernisse auftauchen (irgendwelche Spaßvögel deponieren derzeit wieder dicke Äste auf dem Trail)?
Da kann ich nur empfehlen, die eigene Geschwindigkeit anzupassen. Zumal das in so leichtem Gelände kein Ding sein sollte.

Wenn es wirklich mal knapp wird oder du dich über andere ärgerst, grüß doch freundlich und sag was dich stört! Klappt bestimmt

Beste Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre seit März alleine auf der Glessener Höhe rum und suche Leute, mit denen man mitfahren kann. Ich komme aus Sindorf.
Mein Pensum sind so ca. 40 Kilometer in 2,5 Stunden. Würde das aber gerne noch ausbauen.

Wann fahrt Ihr mal wieder und wie bekomme ich das mit?

Gruß

Der Kraksler


----------



## AAFA (25. Juni 2012)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre seit März alleine auf der Glessener Höhe rum und suche Leute, mit denen man mitfahren kann. Ich komme aus Sindorf.
> Mein Pensum sind so ca. 40 Kilometer in 2,5 Stunden. Würde das aber gerne noch ausbauen.
> ...



Hallo Kraksler,

am Mittwoch wird wieder gefahren, schaue einfach mal ins LMB.

Andreas


----------



## zigzag_ideal (25. Juni 2012)

hi kraksler, ich würde gerne mitfahren, aber ich seid März erst in den Sport eingestiegen und mein Pensum ist etwas drunter. und bei dem Wetter macht das auch nicht wirklich spaß.


----------



## AAFA (25. Juni 2012)

So Leute,

versuche morgen, nach langer Erkältung, mal wieder eine runde mit dem Bike zu drehen. Es wird eine Ü40 Tour im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

AAFA


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Juni 2012)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre seit März alleine auf der Glessener Höhe rum und suche Leute, mit denen man mitfahren kann. Ich komme aus Sindorf.
> Mein Pensum sind so ca. 40 Kilometer in 2,5 Stunden. Würde das aber gerne noch ausbauen.
> ...



HI Kraksler
Ich habe eine Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen.
Kannst dich uns gerne anschliessen.
Wir starten um 18.30Uhr am Hallerhof.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute
Habe gerade mit Andreas (Dicker 70) telefoniert.
Er hat die OP gut überstanden und kann wenn alles gut geht
am Wochenende wieder nach Hause.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Dicker,

die Info über Freddy hört sich ja nicht schlecht an, drücke alle Daumen wen diese zur Verfügung stehen, nur nicht Bergab. 

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (26. Juni 2012)

Dann wollen wir doch mal sehen was heute mit den alten Herren los ist.

Bin dann auch um 17:00 Uhr am HH.


----------



## jim-beam (26. Juni 2012)

Gruss an die Truppe die ich Heute auf dem Weg zur Gessener getroffen habe ! Es war mir eine Ehre euch kennen zu lernen und ein kleines Stück mit euch fahren zu dürfen. Weiter Sturzfreie Fahrt und man wird sich bestimmt wieder Treffen.
Gruss
Jim-Beam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canju (26. Juni 2012)

hey, würde gerne auch mal mit auf die glessener höhe fahren weil ich quasi in direkter nähe wohne, das problem ist nur, dass die touren meißtens mittwochs sind und da kann ich um die uhrzeit leider einfach nie, weil ich da immer arbeite  , genauso donnerstags, an den anderen tage hätte ich zeit und lust, ich kenn mich da leider auch noch nicht aus und bräuchte deshalb sozusagen einen tour guide 

also würde mich freuen wenn jemand lust hat mit mir zu fahren. Montags, dienstags, freitags, samstags, sonntags hab ich fast rund um die uhr zeit wenn ich den termin früh genug weiß


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Juni 2012)

War heute spontan zwischen ca. 15 und 17 Uhr auf der Höhe. Die Verhältnisse waren gut, die Brennesseln hoch und die Brombeeren stachelig. Ein paar hartnäckige Schlammlöcher tückischer als gedacht.
Andere Biker waren Mangelware.
Leider hat diesmal zur Abwechslung mein linkes Knie etwas Probleme gemacht - mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt. Am Ende waren es dann ca. 30km.


----------



## PietAM (27. Juni 2012)

War gestern bei absolutem Traumwetter mit einem Kumpel auf der Glessener-Höhe zu einer Trailtour unterwegs. Bei langsamen Tempo viele Trails unter die Stollen genommen, um im Trailmodus die Bikebeherrschung zu festigen. Dabei einige Trails mal in entgegengesetzter Richtung als normaler Weise gefahren, welche einem ueberraschender Weise teils wie nie gefahrene, ganz neue Trails vorgekommen sind. Auch interessant. Bei uns waren es dann 28Km.

Gruß Peter


----------



## dicker70 (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Wäre heute gerne mitgefahren , aber ich warte immer noch auf die carbonfelgen für meinen Rolator. Viel Spaß euch.
Lg Dicker


----------



## Naish90 (27. Juni 2012)

Ja Leute,

war doch gestern mal wieder eine schöne Tour bei bestem Wetter.
Danke an dem tapferen Guide Andreas, der gestern ja über sein Zeitlimit hinaus gefahren ist. Hoffe die Nachtschicht war nicht zu anstrengend.
@ Markus, hoffe das bei Dir auch wieder alles OK. ist, wegen dem Sturz.
@ Friedhelm, wenn ich  es zeitlich schaffe komme ich heute noch spontan dazu.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## BMarkus (27. Juni 2012)

Hi Andreas,

Dir geht's ja scheinbar schon wieder ganz gut?!

Weiterhin gute Besserung! 

Viele Grüße
Markus




dicker70 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Wäre heute gerne mitgefahren , aber ich warte immer noch auf die carbonfelgen für meinen Rolator. Viel Spaß euch.
> Lg Dicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMarkus (27. Juni 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> @ Markus, hoffe das bei Dir auch wieder alles OK. ist, wegen dem Sturz.
> 
> Gruß, Ingo



Hi Ingo,

danke für die Nachfrage.
Ja, alles gut, war auf dem Heimweg schon wieder vergessen.

VG
Markus


----------



## AAFA (27. Juni 2012)

Nun ein paar ergänzende Worte vom Guide,

zu erst einmal möchte ich die Diziplin in der gestrigen Gruppe hervorheben, besonders Ingo der sich fast immer daran gehalten hat den Guide nicht zu Überholen oder war es das er sich nicht überholen ließ.

Die Truppe hat dann am Ende eine Strecke von 44km bei 520hm und einem Ü40 angenmessenen Schnitt von 15,9 km/h hinter sich gebracht. Hoffe das Kraksler noch einen gemütlichen Abend hatte und das wir ihn nicht zu sehr gefordert haben. 

Auch habe ich von Markus vernommen, das es ihm nach seinem Sturz wieder gut geht.

@Hallo Freddy, bin heute nicht dabei, Ingo fordert einen doch sehr. 

Es wird sicherlich wieder eine Ü40 Tour geben.


----------



## pd1 (27. Juni 2012)

ja das war doch noch mal eine schöne Tour heute, dank meiner mitfahrer Ingo und Sven .  Und das ganz ohne Regen und mit fast allen Trails .
Bei mir waren es  am ende 41 km mit einem  20,6 schnitt .....
Gut das wir noch gefahren sind.

Gruß Patrick

Team Cologne-Bike
__________________________________________________________
www.cologne-bikes.de


----------



## Kraksler (28. Juni 2012)

AAFA schrieb:


> Die Truppe hat dann am Ende eine Strecke von 44km bei 520hm und einem Ü40 angenmessenen Schnitt von 15,9 km/h hinter sich gebracht. Hoffe das Kraksler noch einen gemütlichen Abend hatte und das wir ihn nicht zu sehr gefordert haben.


 
Hallo AAFA,

Danke das Ihr auf mich Rücksicht genommen habt. Beizeiten hänge ich mich mal wieder hinten dran.
Der Abend war kurz und ich konnte sehr gut schlafen :kotz:

Every Day is a learning day!

Gruß

Kraksler


----------



## AAFA (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo Biker,

habe heute morgen die kühle Luft genutzt und bin eine gemütlich Rund gefahren. Zunächst mit einem 25iger Schnitt......... 








aber nur der erste Kilometer , der Schnitt pendelte sich dann auf gemütliche 19 km/h bei 350hm und 38 km ein. 


Andreas


@ Hi Dicker habe mal eine neue Strecke für deinen Rollator ausprobiert.


----------



## BMarkus (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gerade bei eher abgestandener Luft auf der Höhe unterwegs.

Es war ganz schön was los - die Uni (wahrscheinlich SpoHo) hatte zu einer Orientierungsfahrt aufgerufen.

Und Jim-Beam ist mir entgegen gekommen - noch mal "Grüß Dich" auf diesem Wege.

Schön auch: Die Senke am Gleistrail, in der ein langer Baumstamm lag, ist wieder frei und auch mit Rollator gut befahrbar 

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## zigzag_ideal (28. Juni 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

Hat jemand lust Samstag früh zu fahren als guide? 

Start zwischen 9-10Uhr.

VG


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Juni 2012)

Hi 
Ich fahre am Samstag.
Aber meine Tour beginnt um 13.30 Uhr an der alten Aachenerstraße
in Königsdorf.
Kannst dich ja gerne anschließen.Brauchst dich dann nur im LMB
einzutragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jim-beam (28. Juni 2012)

BMarkus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich war gerade bei eher abgestandener Luft auf der Höhe unterwegs.
> 
> ...


 
Ja hatte dich schon vorher mal kurz gesehen aber nicht erkannt !
Als ich die zweite Abfahrt am Stromhaus gefahren bin bis du hoch gefahren . Ach von mir nochmal einen Gruß und man sieht sich !
Gruß Jim-Beam ( Jürgen )


----------



## zigzag_ideal (28. Juni 2012)

hi freddy, 

das sind glaub ich mir ein paar meter noch zu viel..ausserdem muss ich um 17 auf der arbeit sein.....schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Trailsurfens in, um und auf der Glessener Höhe. Habe gerade die "Vatertagstour" unter die Stollen genommen. Im Wald war's O.K., auf freiem Feld kam einem der Gegenwind leicht Foenmaessig vor. Mit Rückenwind war's echt hot! Der kleine Anstieg raus aus dem ehem. Tagebau Bergheim und hoch zur ausgestellten Turbine war bei Windstille kurz aber heiß! Dafür hat der Wald am Abtsbusch schon fast gekühlt. Ein Glueck konnte man auf diversen Abfahrten mal schoen laufen lassen! Alles in allem schöne Tour bei nahezu perfekten Trails. Außerhalb des Waldes staubtrocken, hart und staubig, im Wald teils schön griffig. Bei mir waren es dann bei 2Std. Fahrtzeit 36km, 400Hm und ein Schnitt von 17,45km/h (anscheinend heute viel Rueckenwind gehabt). So jetzt ab auf die Couch und Halbfinale schauen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## AAFA (29. Juni 2012)

Hi Freddy,

wollte mich gerade für die morgige Tour anmelden, habe leider ein kleines Problem. Die Anreise ist ein wenig länger als die Fahrzeit. Großkönigsdorf in Baden Würtenberg finde ich leider nicht.
Da ich aber auch Frühschicht habe , schaffe ich es auch nicht bis zur Alten Köln Aachener. Viel Spaß beim Biken.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Juni 2012)

Hi Andreas
Ist doch schon geändert.
Jetzt starten wir in NRW.
Mittwoch musste ich die Tour leider rausnehmen,
Hatte etwas länger Arbeiten müssen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jobo1 (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Samstags ist bei immer schlecht.
Werde wieder Sonntag morgen gegen 10:00 oder 10:30 Uhr unterwegs sein, vielleicht hat wer Lust?
Grüsse
Achim


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Juni 2012)

Hi Achim
Schade aber ich fahre im Sommer lieber Samstags.
Dann kann ich Nachmittags so lange fahren wie ich Lust habe und Sonntags
etwas mit der Familie unternehmen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Juni 2012)

War doch mal wieder eine richtig schöne Tour mit Dietmar.
Bei bestem Wetter waren es dann bei mir auch 50,51km bei einem
Schnitt von 20,3kmh.
Hoffe das Wetter hält sich endlich.
Dann machen die Touren auch wieder viel Spass.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## pd1 (30. Juni 2012)

jobo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Samstags ist bei immer schlecht.
> Werde wieder Sonntag morgen gegen 10:00 oder 10:30 Uhr unterwegs sein, vielleicht hat wer Lust?
> Grüsse
> Achim



Hallo , bin morgen 10 uhr am Hallerhof wer lust hat ....
Gruß Patrick

____________________________________________________
www.cologne-bikes.de


----------



## Naish90 (30. Juni 2012)

Komme auch zum Hallerhof aber erst um 10:30 Uhr.
Ansonsten sieht man sich vielleicht nachher irgendwo!


----------



## pd1 (1. Juli 2012)

Danke an Joachim und Markus für die Tour heute war mal wieder sehr Schön .
Bei mir waren es dann auch 61 km und 510 Hm bei einenm 19,6 schnitt...

Gruß Patrick 
__________________________________________________________
www.cologne-bikes.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roboman63 (1. Juli 2012)

Hi Ingo, war heute ne geile Tour. 54 km , 635 Höhenmeter, 3,14 St.
Nur der Überschlag im Horremer Wald hätte nicht sein müßen. Aber 
die Eispackung auf der Schulter wirds wieder richten.Andreas war von Deiner Führung auch begeistert.
Bis demnächst , Gruß, Michael


----------



## Naish90 (1. Juli 2012)

Ja, da hatte ja wieder alle mal Spaß.
Ich war um 10:30 am Haller Hof, war keiner da.
Habe dann aber Michael u. Andreas getroffen und hatten eine schöne Tour. Wir waren an den Quarzwerken, Horremer Wald, Königsdorf u. Glessener.

@ Andreas (AAFA) bin für Dich 20 KM mit gefahren.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (1. Juli 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Ja, da hatte ja wieder alle mal Spaß.
> Ich war um 10:30 am Haller Hof, war keiner da.
> Habe dann aber Michael u. Andreas getroffen und hatten eine schöne Tour. Wir waren an den Quarzwerken, Horremer Wald, Königsdorf u. Glessener.
> 
> ...



Danke Ingo,

die restlichen 20km habe ich auf der Arbeit runtergefahren.
Scheine ja heute einiges verpasst zu haben.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Verlierer (1. Juli 2012)

Heute erste kleine Tour nach knapp 5 Wochen ungeplanter Radpause. Auch wenn es heute weder anspuchsvoll noch besonders lang war, freue ich mich, dass es besser lief als befürchtet. 40 km mit 235 hm in 2 Stunden.


----------



## jobo1 (1. Juli 2012)

pd1 schrieb:


> Danke an Joachim und Markus für die Tour heute war mal wieder sehr Schön .
> Bei mir waren es dann auch 61 km und 510 Hm bei einenm 19,6 schnitt...
> 
> Gruß Patrick
> ...


 yeah,Patrick 
das hat mal wieder gepasst. Super Guide,-Mitfahrer u. Tour.
Habe die 70km leicht angekratzt.
Gerne wieder.
So, hoffe auf ein spannendes EM Finale, der bessere möge gewinnen.
Grüsse Achim


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Juli 2012)

Hab mal eine Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen,da ich nicht weiß ob Ingo
da noch fährt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (2. Juli 2012)

Musste die Tour gerade wieder rausnehmen.
Habe mir heute eine 150kg Rolle auf die Verse fallen lassen
Falle jetzt erst einmal auf unbestimmte Zeit aus
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (2. Juli 2012)

@Freddy
so ein Pech,hoffentlich kommste wieder schnell auf die Beine.
Werde mich am Mittwoch um 18.30 am Hallerhof einfinden,wer Lust und Laune hat kommt einfach vorbei,
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## jim-beam (2. Juli 2012)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> @Freddy
> so ein Pech,hoffentlich kommste wieder schnell auf die Beine.
> Werde mich am Mittwoch um 18.30 am Hallerhof einfinden,wer Lust und Laune hat kommt einfach vorbei,
> Gruß Dietmar


 
Hallo Dietmar,
Würde gerne mal mit zum Hallerhof kommen und Mitfahren
da ich aber den Weg zum Hallerhof nicht kenne kannst du mich
vielleicht mitnehmen ?
Ich Wohne in Hücheln nähe Auffahrt zu den Quarzwerken
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## PietAM (2. Juli 2012)

Hi Freddy, das hört sich aber übel an. Druecke Dir die Daumen, dass Du schnell wieder fit wirst. Habe vergangenen Donnerstag am Abtsbusch unerwartet Bodenkontakt gehabt und musste dieses Wochenende bei dem tollen Wetter deshalb leider aussetzen. Versuche diese Woche mal wieder gaanz langsam anzugreifen. Dir gute Besserung und allen anderen sichere Fahrt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## brigdompteur (2. Juli 2012)

@jim-beam
gerne können wir uns vorher so gegen 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz ende der Alten Aachener str treffen.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## BMarkus (2. Juli 2012)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal mit zum Hallerhof kommen und Mitfahren
> da ich aber den Weg zum Hallerhof nicht kenne kannst du mich
> vielleicht mitnehmen ?
> Gruß Jürgen



Hi Jürgen,
Du fährst doch auch immer die Abfahrt am Funktürmchen. Nach dem 2. Teil links auf den Hauptweg und dann nach rechts ausrollen lassen. Schon stehst Du auf dem Treffpunkt-Parkplatz Hallerhof 
VG
Markus


----------



## BMarkus (2. Juli 2012)

Mensch Leute, was macht Ihr denn???
@Freddy
@Peter
@Michael
@Andreas
Ich wünsche Euch eine schnelle und schmerzfreie Genesung.
Kommt schnell wieder auf die Räder!
Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Naish90 (3. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute ,

da ich morgen leider nicht kann werde ich heute meine letzte Tour vor dem Urlaub machen. 
Werde um 17:30 Uhr mal am Hallerhof sein. Tour ist eingestellt.

@: Alle verletzte u. kranke gute Besserung! 



@: Jim Beam

Haller Hof: http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=50.967321,6.698645&spn=0.000758,0.002631&z=19

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## jim-beam (3. Juli 2012)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> @jim-beam
> gerne können wir uns vorher so gegen 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz ende der Alten Aachener str treffen.
> Gruß Dietmar


 
Ja super werde da sein !
Danke Jürgen


----------



## jim-beam (3. Juli 2012)

BMarkus schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> Du fährst doch auch immer die Abfahrt am Funktürmchen. Nach dem 2. Teil links auf den Hauptweg und dann nach rechts ausrollen lassen. Schon stehst Du auf dem Treffpunkt-Parkplatz Hallerhof
> VG
> Markus


 
Ja Danke ich glaube ich weiß jetzt wo es ist !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennson (3. Juli 2012)

hi freddy, da hast du gerade deinen unfall überstanden und dann so etwas. auweia....dann wünsche ich dir ganz schnell gute besserung. vg sven


----------



## Naish90 (4. Juli 2012)

Hatte gestern mit Mikki eine schöne Tour bei nicht zu heißen Temperaturen. Bin dann zum Abschluss 53 KM gefahren.
Werde jetzt für 3 Wochen keine Touren einstellen, aber danach gehts natürlich weiter.
Euch allen viel Spaß beim biken.
Die Bremsen auf der Kippe werden unerträglich, also gut einreiben.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## svennson (4. Juli 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hatte gestern mit Mikki eine schöne Tour bei nicht zu heißen Temperaturen. Bin dann zum Abschluss 53 KM gefahren.
> Werde jetzt für 3 Wochen keine Touren einstellen, aber danach gehts natürlich weiter.
> Euch allen viel Spaß beim biken.
> Die Bremsen auf der Kippe werden unerträglich, also gut einreiben.
> ...



dann wünsche ich dir einen schönen, erholsamen und sonnigen urlaub. vg sven


----------



## svennson (4. Juli 2012)

...fährt heute jemand um 18.30Uhr? vg svennson


----------



## brigdompteur (4. Juli 2012)

Hi,
heute ein flotte Tour mit Svennson,Jürgen und einem Kollegen desen Namen mir gerade entfallen ist gehabt.Bei mit waren es cirka 40km,hat Spaß gemacht.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Verlierer (4. Juli 2012)

Habe morgen frei und werde wohl gegen 11 Uhr aus Köln starten und über Königsdorf(Sebastianusstraße)auf die Glessener einbiegen. Werde in grün gemütlich durchs Grüne radeln - hoffe ich jedenfalls. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Zeit.


----------



## svennson (4. Juli 2012)

...mir hat es auch viel spass gemacht. war eine tolle gruppe heute. großes lob an den gruppenleader. vg svennson


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute
Da hattet ihr ja echtes Sahnewetter.
Und ich arme Socke kann nicht fahren.
Hoffe das ich nächstes Wochenende den Fuss wieder
belasten kann und dann nichts wie rauf`s auf das Bike.
Wünsche Dietmar und Ingo schöne Urlaubstage
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jim-beam (5. Juli 2012)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute ein flotte Tour mit Svennson,Jürgen und einem Kollegen desen Namen mir gerade entfallen ist gehabt.Bei mit waren es cirka 40km,hat Spaß gemacht.
> Gruß Dietmar


 
Ja auch von mir ein Dank für die Tolle Runde war am Ende etwas platt  !
Wieder einige Abschnitte auf der Glessener kennen gelernt und zwei neue Leute hat Spass gemacht. Bei mir waren es am Ende 48 km bei ein 20,5 Schnitt.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verlierer (5. Juli 2012)

Gemütlich war dann heute doch nicht. Irgendwie war mein alter Zeitfahrmodus an. Rennrad wäre wohl heute passender gewesen, aber ich habs ja vorher nicht gewusst.
Also bin ich über die Waldautobahnen gewalzt, habe mich aber zwischendurch auch auf diverse Anhöhen gekurbelt. Letzteres eher langsam -blöde Schwerkraft. 
Am Ende waren es gut 63 km mit 385 hm in genau 3 Stunden.
Jetzt ist die Sonne weg, es donnert und in EUROSPORT läuft die Tour - alles gut.


----------



## PietAM (5. Juli 2012)

So bin am Dienstag mit nem Kumpel eine erste Test-Runde auf der Glessener-Hoehe gefahren, 33Km in gemuetlichem Tempo allerdings nur auf Waldwegen ohne Trails aber bei spitzen Wetter, hat super geklappt. Heute alleine die Vatertagstour aber ohne die Rinne und den Sportplatztrail, ansonsten aber mit allen Trails, dem ehem. Tagebau Bergheim, dem Abtsbusch etc. komplett im Trockenen und bei griffigen Bodenverhaeltnissen unter die Stollen genommen. 39km Sahnetour. Die naechste Tour dann wieder mit allen Trails und mit Schonern! Wie der Ingo schon mitgeteilt hat, sind die Bremsen auf der GH ziemlich laestig und haben Spuren an den Beinen hinterlassen und aufgrund meiner permanenten Flucht vor den teils dicken Brummern meinen Schnitt nach oben getrieben.

Gruß Peter


----------



## on any sunday (5. Juli 2012)

Tach, ich wohn in Esch, also quasi nebenan. Wochentags könnte ich ab 17:30 Uhr. Wenn du wieder eine Hausrunde planst, kannste mir eine PN schreiben, würde mich gerne mal anschließen.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## PietAM (6. Juli 2012)

@: Michael

Hier auf der Glessener Höhe finden relativ regelmässig Touren mit einer netten Truppe statt. Treffpunkt ist meist Mittwochs, 18.30Uhr am Hallerhof:

Haller Hof: http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=50.967321,6.698645&spn=0  .000758,0.002631&z=19

Einfach immer mal im LMB nachsehen.

Kannst Dich hier ja gerne mal anschliessen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Cherrytec (6. Juli 2012)

jep

werde morgen mal wieder eine Runde in der alten heimat drehen.

Wollt so gegen 10 Parkplatz alte Aachener Str. losfahren.

gruss  Frank


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (7. Juli 2012)

Wir waren bzw wollten heute auch mal wieder einen Abstecher auf der Glessener Höhe machen. Einen Trail konnten wir mitnehmen aber dann hat uns ein Gewitter überrascht und wir machten uns auf dem Heimweg.

Immerhin mit Hin- & Rückfahrt 33km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (7. Juli 2012)

Habe heute gem. Wetterbericht einen Frühstart hingelegt.  08.30Uhr Start zu einer ausgiebigen Runde in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe. Diesmal wieder mit Schonern fast alle (mir bekannten) Trails mitgenommen. Da ich so früh am Morgen reichlich Zeit hatte, habe ich auch die Quarzwerke umrundet und den ehemaligen Tagebau Bergheim durchquert. Dabei fast die komplette Tour bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein gefahren. Nur den Rückweg vom Wanderparkplatz am Bombenkrater zurück nach Hause über die Felder in den dann beginnenden Regen gekommen. Ansonsten wirklich wieder eine klasse Tour.

Gruß Peter


----------



## pd1 (9. Juli 2012)

So werde jetzt noch mal eine runde drehen ,wenn einer lust hat bin so gegen 14 uhr am hallerhof ....
gruß pd


----------



## AAFA (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo Biker,

war eben mal 1,5h über die Glessener, leider mit einem weinenden Auge. Mit neuer Kette, Kettenritzel und Laufrädern, machte das vordere kleine Kettenblatt schlapp. Konnte nur noch die kleinen Hügel fahren.
Werde am  Freitag nach wechsel der Komponeten eine runde drehen, mit der Hoffnung auf gute Wetter. 

Andreas


----------



## dom_i (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wer hätte denn heute Abend Lust eine Runde zu drehen? Werde um 18Uhr am Hallerhof sein, sofern es nicht komplett nass ist und regnet (der Matsch auf der Kippe ist in erster Linie zu vernachlässigen  ).
Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich nicht wirklich im Training bin derzeit. Meine letzte Tour liegt auch schon etwas zurück, könnte also witzig werden.
Bis evtl. heute Abend, würde mich freuen wenn ein paar dabei sind!
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute
Hoffe das ich nächstes Wochenende wieder fahren kann.
Aber bei dem Sommer verpasse ich eh nicht viel.
Werde sobald mein Fuss wieder in Ordnung ist wieder 
eine Tour eintragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## PietAM (13. Juli 2012)

Hi Freddy,

ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du schnell wieder fit wirst!

Gruß Peter


----------



## AAFA (14. Juli 2012)

Hi Freddy,

schließe mich den Genesungswünschen an. Bin gestern Nachmittag in einer der Regenpause mal kurz über die Glessener gefahren. War doch sehr feucht. .
Hoffe wie Freddy auf besseres Wetter. 

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Juli 2012)

Bin dann heute mal eine Testtour durch die Wasserstrassen unserer
Heimat gerudert.
Los ging es von zu Hause Richtung Oberaussem,dann Richtung Patrick,
von da weiter nach Brauweiler rüber nach Frechen und dann Richtung
Türnich,weiter nach Horrem und wieder nach Hause.
Fuss will noch nicht so ganz und im Gelände werde ich Probleme haben.
Am Ende waren es dann bei mir 42,98km bei 214hm und einem
Schnitt von 28,5kmh und das bei Dauerregen.
Sobald ich den Fuss richtig belasten kann und das Wetter endlich auf Sommer umstellt geht es wieder ins Gelände.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## PietAM (15. Juli 2012)

Hi Freddy, 

das mit Deinem Fuß hört sich doch vielversprechend an, da wirst Du sicher bald auch wieder die Glessener Trails shredden koennen. Das mit dem derzeit miesen Wetter ist leider nicht so schoen. Nach einigem Hin und Her, bin ich am Samstag mit nem Kumpel zur Glessener-Hoehe aufgebrochen. Im Wald auf den Trails gings ja noch, aber kurz vor den Abfahrten in den ehemaligen Tagebau Bergheim hat's dann so stark geregnet, dass wir abbrechen mussten. Zurueck über die Fischbach-Hoehe vorbei am Hallerhof, parallel zum Golfplatz über die Felder sind wir im Starkregen ordentlich nass geworden. Schön ist anders. Heute habe ich bei der ersten Wolkenluecke kurz ueberlegt zu fahren, habe mich dann aber doch fuer die Couch entschieden, was bei dem Wetter im weiteren Tagesverlauf wohl die bessere Wahl war. Bleibt nur die Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Orcus (17. Juli 2012)

Viele grüße aus dem Mountainbike Land Kanada.  Gerade aus Whistler...in zwei Wochen ziehe ich dann wieder euren schnitt runter...aber heute erstmal nur bergab 

Gruß
Sebastian

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMarkus (17. Juli 2012)

Hi Sebastian,
hatte schon auf FB gesehen wo Du Dich gerade herumtreibst 
Gute Entscheidung, hier verpasst Du im Moment genau gar nix.
Viel Spaß und komm heil zurück!
Markus


----------



## svennson (18. Juli 2012)

fährt heute jemand? werde mal versuchen um 18.30 uhr am hallerhof zu sein.
bis 17.45 uhr kann sich jeder gerne hier melden...aber dann muss ich los....


----------



## pd1 (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo , werde erst so gegen 19:45 eine runde fahren ...
Gruß patrick


----------



## PietAM (19. Juli 2012)

So, nach drei verregneten Tagen, bin ich gestern endlich wieder mal eine schöne Runde in, auf und um die Glessener-Höhe gefahren. Dabei wieder alle Trails  und die Durchfahrt des ehem. Tagebau Bergheim mitgenommen. Die Bodenverhältnisse waren ein Mix aus trocken und teilweise weich mit ordentlichem Rollwiederstand gespickt, was dicke Oberschenkel verursachte. Im teils windguenstigen Waldinneren, ausgedehnte Wheelieeinheiten trainiert. Von oben trocken, von unten teils matschig/nass, hat's aber wieder richtig Laune gemacht. Diesmal relativ viele Biker gesehen, die auch die Gelegenheit zum Biken genutzt haben. Bei mir waren es dann 42Km durch Wald und Wiese, klasse!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Roboman63 (19. Juli 2012)

Bin Gestern mal von Bergheim neTour über die Sofienhöhe gestartet.
Habe ca. 60 km gefahren und 600 hm. Der Boden war nicht so nass wie man das von Glessen kennt, aber dafür verfolgen einen dort permanent
die Bremsen , was das Tempo hochschraubt. Ein riesen Gelände,aber wenig Trails . Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht

Gruß, Michael


----------



## pd1 (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo ,
morgen 10 uhr werde ich ab Hallerhof eine Runde drehen ....!!

Gruß npatrick


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Juli 2012)

So war dann heute mal eine Invaliden gerechte Tour von Patrick.
Wetter war super und Mitfahrer wie immer lustig und toll.
Bei mir waren es dann 40,46km bei einem Schnitt von 21,4kmh.
Dank an Patrick fürs Guiden .
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Juli 2012)

Heute um 9.40 Uhr mit Andreas eine kleine Strassenrunde gedreht.
Bei herrlichem Sonnenschein sind wir dann 46,59km bei einem
Schnitt von 22,6kmh gefahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Juli 2012)

Heute eine kleine Tour mit der Familie um die Maare in der Vulkaneifel gefahren.War nicht so schnell aber teilweise sehr steil.
Alles in allem war es eine schöne Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (24. Juli 2012)

So haben heute eine nette Trailfeierabendrunde zu dritt in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe gedreht. Dabei fast alle Trails unter die Stollen genommen.  Bei dem Top-Wetter, waren die Trails bretthart und staubtrocken. Die Temperaturen außerhalb des Waldes föhnig, innerhalb des Waldes angenehm. Es waren dann feine 38Km.

Gruß Peter


----------



## pd1 (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo ,werde heute um 19:45 uhr ab hallerhof noch eine runde fahren, wer lust hat ......
gruß Patrick


----------



## Beppe (25. Juli 2012)

Ich schätze dass wir uns auch blicken lassen. Falls wir nicht pünktl. sind, bitte NICHT warten.
Bis spaeter

Beppe


----------



## svennson (25. Juli 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ich schätze dass wir uns auch blicken lassen. Falls wir nicht pünktl. sind, bitte NICHT warten.
> Bis spaeter
> 
> Beppe



fährt auch jemand früher, wie gehabt 18.30 uhr hallerhof?


----------



## Beppe (25. Juli 2012)

svennson schrieb:


> fährt auch jemand früher, wie gehabt 18.30 uhr hallerhof?


Hi Sven,
kennst Du die Kreuzung Franz Lenders Strasse / Freimersdorferweg?

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Franz...50226+Frechen,+Köln,+Nordrhein-Westfalen&z=19

Könnten uns da vorher treffen.... ca. 18Uhr.


----------



## svennson (25. Juli 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> kennst Du die Kreuzung Franz Lenders Strasse / Freimersdorferweg?
> 
> https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Franz...50226+Frechen,+Köln,+Nordrhein-Westfalen&z=19
> ...



super sache, schaffe es gegen 18.15uhr. bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (25. Juli 2012)

svennson schrieb:


> super sache, schaffe es gegen 18.15uhr. bis gleich



Hab deinen Eintrag nicht mehr gelesen und den Treffunkt schon um 5 nach passiert. Schade.
Am Hallerhof haben wir auch nur Claus getroffen...

Grüsse Beppe


----------



## svennson (25. Juli 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hab deinen Eintrag nicht mehr gelesen und den Treffunkt schon um 5 nach passiert. Schade.
> Am Hallerhof haben wir auch nur Claus getroffen...
> 
> Grüsse Beppe


hi, war um 18.19 uhr da. habe mir fast gedacht, dass du es nicht mehr gelesen hast. bin trotzdem noch eine tolle runde gefahren. allerdings haben mich die bremsen ziemlich genervt. so schnell konnte ich gar nicht fahren. 

habe immerhin noch 41 km zusammengefahren.

schönen feierabend, svennson


----------



## pd1 (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo ,
am Hallerhof  Klaus getroffen und mit ihm eine schön
Schnelle Tour gefahren.Bei mir waren es 42 km bei einem schnitt von 22.8 km/h........
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Beppe (26. Juli 2012)

Ihr Heizer wolltet wohl den verspäteten Start rausfahren... 



pd1 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> am Hallerhof  Klaus getroffen und mit ihm eine schön
> Schnelle Tour gefahren.Bei mir waren es 42 km bei einem schnitt von 22.8 km/h........
> Gruß Patrick


----------



## Beppe (26. Juli 2012)

Gelöscht, Doppeltpost.


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Juli 2012)

War gestern mit Andreas Unterwegs.
Erft entlang Richtung Ville und dann wieder zurück.
Waren dann auch 61,47km bei einem 23er Schnitt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Juli 2012)

So war dann heute mit Andreas wieder auf Tour und das bei 
besten Bedingungen.
Bei mir waren es dann 43,90km bei einem Schnitt von 19.7kmh.
Also nicht ganz so schnell wie Patrick,aber das kriegen wir
auch bald hin.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (29. Juli 2012)

Hi Bikergemeinde, 
nach einem kurzen Erholungsurlaub werde ich heute mal wieder über die Glessener fahren. So wie es sich liest, hat sich das Tempo ja nach oben geschraubt. Mit Ü40 hält man ja noch kaum mit.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## svennson (29. Juli 2012)

...wann hast du denn vor zu fahren?


----------



## pd1 (29. Juli 2012)

So heute schöne Tour mit Friedhelm und Andreas gemacht. Ich hatte dann 63 km bei einem schnitt von 24.3 ....! Gruß patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennson (29. Juli 2012)

pd1 schrieb:


> So heute schöne Tour mit Friedhelm und Andreas gemacht. Ich hatte dann 63 km bei einem schnitt von 24.3 ....! Gruß patrick



hatte ihr die tour eingetragen? wäre gerne dabei gewesen....


----------



## PietAM (29. Juli 2012)

So, war heute auch wieder auf der Glessener-Höhe fuer ne nette Trailtour unterwegs. Bei mir waren es dann 32Km im Trail-Modus mit einigen ausgedehnten Wheeliesessions und den meisten mir bekannten Trails, inkl. dem Bombenkrater, der Rinne etc.. Bei trockenen, warmen Bedingungen von oben und hin und wieder einigen Pfützen und Schlammlöchern auf den Trails, war die Tour alles in allem wieder Richtig klasse. 
Gruß Peter


----------



## AAFA (29. Juli 2012)

pd1 schrieb:


> So heute schöne Tour mit Friedhelm und Andreas gemacht. Ich hatte dann 63 km bei einem schnitt von 24.3 ....! Gruß patrick



Hi Patrick,

war mit Ingo unterwegs, unser Schnitt betrug gerade mal schlappe 17 km/h. Für euch ist das dann wohl eine so genanntes regenerations Tempo.

Scheinen ja heute einige unterwegs gewesen zu sein. Schade das keiner eine Tour eingetragen hatte. . Denke das aber die nächsten Tage wieder etwas Leben ins LMB kommt.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Juli 2012)

Ja die Tour mit Patrick war mal wieder klasse.
Bei mir waren es dann aber 64,63km bei
einem Schnitt von 22,7kmh.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Juli 2012)

hatte ihr die tour eingetragen? wäre gerne dabei gewesen....
Hi Sven 
Wir hatten die Tour nicht eingetragen.
Wir haben das Spontan gemacht,da wir immer noch nicht
alles fahren können.Andreas muss da noch sehr vorsichtig fahren und
mein Fuss will auch noch nicht so ganz.
Die km und der Schnitt waren nur so hoch,weil
wir einen sehr hohen Strassenanteil dabei hatten.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (31. Juli 2012)

Hoffentlich bleibt es morgen trocken


----------



## Roboman63 (31. Juli 2012)

War Heute unterwegs auf der Glessener, habe PietAM getroffen und ne schöne Runde mit ihm gedreht. Hat Spaß gemacht, Piet ,das Tempo
war absolut OK. Bei Gelegenheit sollten wir das wiederholen
Gruß, Michael


----------



## PietAM (31. Juli 2012)

Ja, habe heute unterwegs den Michael getroffen und wir haben uns kurzerhand zusammen getan und eine schöne Runde in, um und auf der Gessener-Hoehe gedreht. Dabei wieder einiges an Trails mitgenommen, bei angenehmen Wetterbedingungen. Mit An- und Abfahrt waren es bei mir dann 45Km, 640Hm und einem für mich absolut ausreichendem Schnitt von 15,8km/h. War wirklich ne nette Tour Michael, gerne wieder!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Naish90 (2. August 2012)

Hi Friedhelm u. Andreas,

war ja schon eine flotte Tour zum Einstieg.
Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht, mal wieder richtig in die Pedale zu treten. Und dann noch das leckere Weizen zum Abschluss, da kann man sich drann gewöhnen  . Danke an den Sponsor Friedhelm. 
Bei mir waren es dann 52 Km.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobo1 (2. August 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi Friedhelm u. Andreas,
> 
> war ja schon eine flotte Tour zum Einstieg.
> Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht, mal wieder richtig in die Pedale zu treten. Und dann noch das leckere Weizen zum Abschluss, da kann man sich drann gewöhnen  . Danke an den Sponsor Friedhelm.
> ...


 
Schade,schade
mit dem Weizen hört sich ja gut an. Konnte leider nicht früher und bin dann alleine los. Zu spät los, weil ab 21:30 die Dunkelheit zum aufhören zwingt. Und wehe man bleibt mal kurz stehen,- haste sofort Besuch von den Bremsen, die die Duchschnittgeschwindigkeit schön oben hält.
Bei mir waren es 33km, vielleicht klappst beim nächsten Mal.....mit dem Weizen.
Gruß
Achim


----------



## Freddy41 (2. August 2012)

Ja Ingo
Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen
Quarzwerke bin ich schon seit Wochen nicht mehr gefahren.
Die Tour war aber echt gut,das Wetter fast ein wenig zu warm,aber dafür war das Weizen schön kalt
Bei mir waren es dann 31,7km bei einem Schnitt von 18,5kmh.
Hoffe sie nächsten Touren werden weiter so gut.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## PietAM (2. August 2012)

So, Freunde des gepflegten Trailsurfens, war heute kurzentschlossen nochmals auf der Glessener-Höhe, Fischbach-Hoehe und am Abtsbusch unterwegs, um das Wetter auszunutzen. Dabei viele schoene Trails mitgenommen und vorrangig da rauf gefahren, wo man im Anschluss direkt wieder Abfahren kann, um die Federelemente zu testen (Turmabfahrt, Fischbachdownhill runter zur Eisenbahnbrücke, etc.). Klasse 29Km bei top Wetter & top Trails, was will man mehr.

@ Jobo1: kann Dir nur zustimmen, mein Schnitt war heute etwas höher, aufgrund hartnaeckiger Verfolgung der dicken Bremsen-Brummer!

@ Freddy: Ja, die Quarzwerke sind noch interessanter geworden, seitdem der Hauptweg direkt am Loch weggebaggert wurde und man nun auf einem wirklich schmalen, teils sehr schrägen Singeltrail-Grat pedalieren muss!

Gruß Peter


----------



## brigdompteur (2. August 2012)

HI,
ab dem Wochenende werde ich auch wieder als Bremsklotz zu verfuegung stehen und den Schnitt ins Bodenlose fallen lassen.

bis dahin viel spass Euch

Gruss Dietmar


----------



## Beppe (4. August 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich will morgen Vormittag auf die Glessener. 
Mag sich jemand anschliessen?
Grüssle Beppe


----------



## Beppe (4. August 2012)

Ingo hat ne Tour eingestellt, dasimmerdabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (5. August 2012)

Ja, wenn das mal kein Glück war.
Bestes Wetter mit tollen Mitfahrern. War ne nette Runde kreuz und quer über die Kippe und Quarzwerke.
Und jetzt schüttet es wie aus Eimern.
Danke an die Mitfahrer: Dietmar, Andreas u. Pino, hoffe Ihr seid noch gut nach Hause gekommen.

@ Dietmar 29er werden für die nächste Tour nicht mehr zugelassen .
Wettbewerbsverzerrung!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## brigdompteur (5. August 2012)

Hi,
nette Tour heute,bei mir waren es 60 km und nach 4 Wochen pause absolut ausreichend.

@Ingo
Danke fürs Weizen und das ich kurzweilig vor Dir herfahren durfte,hätte ich aber gewußt das ich die Zulassung an Deinen Touren dadurch verliere dann hätte ich es natürlich gelassen.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## AAFA (5. August 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn das mal kein Glück war.
> Bestes Wetter mit tollen Mitfahrern. War ne nette Runde kreuz und quer über die Kippe und Quarzwerke.
> Und jetzt schüttet es wie aus Eimern.
> Danke an die Mitfahrer: Dietmar, Andreas u. Pino, hoffe Ihr seid noch gut nach Hause gekommen.
> ...



Kann dem nur zu stimmen. Aber Ingo seid wann bist du nachtragend? 
Zu sagen wäre noch das wir Markus und Piet noch getroffen haben.

Andreas


----------



## PietAM (5. August 2012)

Ja, habe heute mit dem Markus eine schöne ausgedehnte Runde in, auf und um die Glessener-Höhe herum gedreht. Dabei alle uns bekannten Trails inkl. der Turmabfahrt bei tourentauglichem Speed unter die Stollen genommen und das alles bei bestem Wetter. 

Im ehem. Tagebau Bergheim haben wir dann Ingo, Andreas, Dietmar und den Pino getroffen, die auch mit den Bikes unterwegs waren. 

Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt klasse 62Km!

Gruss Peter


----------



## Ka. (7. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

wann startet ihr denn immer Touren? 

LG Karsten


----------



## brigdompteur (7. August 2012)

@ Ka.
einfach oben links alle Termine anzeigen klicken,dort werden die Touren eingetragen.
z.b Morgen Bergheim Oberaußem 18:30.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Beppe (7. August 2012)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> z.b Morgen Bergheim Oberaußem 18:30.
> 
> Gruß Dietmar



Dasimmerdabei!

War eben mit Snooze und Claus auf der Glessener und hab mein neues Winterbike eingeweiht. Bis morgen!


----------



## AAFA (8. August 2012)

Hi Leute,

würde auch gerne mitfahren, muss aber Arbeiten. Wünsche euch eine tolle Tour mit wenig Bremsen:

Andreas


----------



## Verlierer (8. August 2012)

Fährt denn jemand am Freitag? Würde so ab 10, 10.30, spätestens aber 11Uhr in Königsdorf sein.


----------



## svennson (8. August 2012)

die tour heute war wirklich toll und verdammt schnell. ich hab das gefühl ihr wollt mich fertig machen. ) 
bei mir waren es 59km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (9. August 2012)

Ja, dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Tolle Tour.
Bei mir waren es dann 46Km bei bestem Wetter.
Hoffe Ihr hattet noch Spaß 
@ Sven, so schnell waren wir doch gar nicht unterwegs .

@ Friedhelm, Danke das Du die Tour übernommen hast.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Beppe (9. August 2012)

Jau, ne regelrechte Bummeltour war das gestern. 
Ich glaub das war die erste Runde, auf der ich mein geliebtes Fritzz NICHT vermisst hab. 



Naish90 schrieb:


> so schnell waren wir doch gar nicht unterwegs


----------



## Freddy41 (9. August 2012)

Hi Leute
Ich fand die Tour echt super.Bei den Mitfahrern hat das 
Spass ohne Ende gemacht.
Das Wetter war Prima ,der Schnitt war schon recht Rennmässig,
aber keiner hat nachgelassen.
@ Sven
Wir machen doch keinen fertig
@ Ingo
Habe die Tour gerne übernommen,denn bei der Truppe
war das ein vergnügen.
@ Dietmar
So locker habe ich dich noch nie fahren gesehen,
da ist doch bestimmt noch ein kleiner Motor in deinem
29er versteckt.

Bei mir waren es dann 61,53km bei einem Schnitt von 20,7kmh.

Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (10. August 2012)

Hihi, habe gestern spontan noch 42Km bei einem 21er Schnitt gemacht.

Ingo


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. August 2012)




----------



## Naish90 (10. August 2012)




----------



## Naish90 (10. August 2012)

Du immer 3 mal mehr als ich!




kalkhoffpink schrieb:


>


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. August 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Du immer 3 mal mehr als ich!



Menno, das gildet abba nich...


----------



## Verlierer (10. August 2012)

Gerade zurück aus dem MTB-Kurzurlaub  rund um den Kahlen Asten. 
Hier dann nur noch halbsoviele Höhenmeter wie im Sauerland gemacht. Fiel mir aber viel leichter jetzt, mich da hochzuwuchten.
Wenn man weiß, dass die Anstiege aufhören bevor man nicht mehr kann, geht ein bisschen quälen ja doch.  2:50 Std. und 56 km mit 465 hm waren es heute über und um die Glessener Höhe. Das haben wir im Sauerland nicht hinbekommen, war eher so ein +/- 13er Schnitt, aber einfach traumhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. August 2012)

Verlierer schrieb:


> Das haben wir im Sauerland nicht hinbekommen, war eher so ein +/- 13er Schnitt, aber einfach traumhaft.



Das ist doch genau mein Standard-Schnitt auf der Höhe......


----------



## Orcus (10. August 2012)

So ich werde mal wieder morgen um 16 Uhr unterwegs sein. Ab Hallerhof. Aber langsam, wirklich langsam 

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## svennson (10. August 2012)

http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Express-Transalp-in-zwei-Tagen/e8db226d9a575a0d2ff8de88cdaae80f

was interessantes und zum lachen. der dominik war mein guide auf dem alpencross von alpenevent. 

vg


----------



## Freddy41 (11. August 2012)

Da Ingo doch keine Tour geplant hat 
mache ich jetzt einfach eine.
Es ist zwar früh.aber dafür sind wir
auch wieder zeitig zu Hause.
Hoffe es findet sich der ein oder andere Mitfahrer.
Gefahren wir alles was geht,der Guide wir vor Ort bestimmt
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (11. August 2012)

Verlierer schrieb:


> Gerade zurück aus dem MTB-Kurzurlaub  rund um den Kahlen Asten.
> Hier dann nur noch halbsoviele Höhenmeter wie im Sauerland gemacht. Fiel mir aber viel leichter jetzt, mich da hochzuwuchten.
> Wenn man weiß, dass die Anstiege aufhören bevor man nicht mehr kann, geht ein bisschen quälen ja doch.  2:50 Std. und 56 km mit 465 hm waren es heute über und um die Glessener Höhe. Das haben wir im Sauerland nicht hinbekommen, war eher so ein +/- 13er Schnitt, aber einfach traumhaft.



Hi Verlierer
Du schreibst immer fleissig,
aber wann sehen wir dich mal auf einer unserer
Touren.
Wäre doch schön wenn wir dich mal kennen lernen
würden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Beppe (11. August 2012)

Hey Leute,
Gruss ausm Pfälzer Wald. 
Wir sehen uns Mittwoch 
http://db.tt/qUaT9Gbu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verlierer (12. August 2012)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Verlierer
> ... aber wann sehen wir dich mal auf einer unserer Touren? ...


Ihr fahrt immer am späten Nachmittag, oder? Da bin ich noch arbeiten oder einfach schon fertig mit der Welt. 

Grundsätzlich aber gern. Allerdings glaube ich, dass ich technisch nicht mithalten kann, denn ich traue mich noch nicht einmal beim Funkmast runter und dann der Brennesselweg , den hatte ich einmal, da bin ich dann doch echt nen Mädchen. 
Ich bemühe mich aber mal um eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.

Gruß M.


----------



## PietAM (12. August 2012)

So, waren gestern zu viert in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe inkl. der Umrundung der Quarzwerke (im Uhrzeigersinn) zu einer spannenden und ausgedehnten Trailtour bei herrlichstem Bikewetter unterwegs. Nach dem Gruppenstart vom Parkplatz Hallerhof, erstmal die Turmabfahrt runter gesurft und anschliessend wieder viele schöne Trails mitgenommen. Bei mir waren es dann mit An-/Abfahrt 55Km bei einem trailigen 17er Schnitt. Tolle Tour mit netten Mitfahrern.

Gruß Peter


----------



## pd1 (12. August 2012)

Schöne Tour heute bei bestem Wetter mit Friedhelm ,Andreas , Dietmar und ein kleines Stück mit  Ingo .Bei mir waren es dann auch 63 km bei einem 23 schnitt.......
Gruß Patrick

Team Cologne- Bike


----------



## Freddy41 (12. August 2012)

Kann dem nur beipflichten
War echt eine schöne Tour,da konnte auch
der Speichenriss von Patrick nichts dran ändern.
Bei mir waren es dann 62,43km.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (12. August 2012)

Hi Sven
Hier noch die Info über den Gallahaan.
http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/?page_id=63
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (12. August 2012)

Yeah,
schöne Tour bei besten Wetter heute mit kleiner Sraßeneinlage,bei mir waren es 52km, musste mich ein wenig früher von der Gruppe trennen wegen eines Familienausflug.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Naish90 (13. August 2012)

Hi,

war dann gestern ein wenig später unterwegs.
Habe noch Friedhelm , Anderas u. Patrick kurz getroffen und bin dann weiter. Habe in Glessen 3 Biker aus Wesseling getroffen die sich über einen ortskundigen Guite freuten. Habe die Jungs noch eine Std. durch den königsdorfer Wald geführt. 
Bei mir waren es dann áuch 45 KM bei einem ruhigen 17ner Schnitt.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Verlierer (13. August 2012)

Samstag 94 km mit dem Renner - Rennrad fahren ist gegenüber MTB regelrecht gemütlich - wenn die Autos nicht wären. 
Deshalb gestern wieder MTB: 61 km mit 460 hm in 3:15 Std.
Sind im Tagebau gewesen und haben mal alle möglichen Wege am Rand erforscht. Wieder zurück über die Glessener, dann noch den "Wurzeltrail" Richtung Königsdorf gefahren, oben an dem grünen Tümpel vorbei in der Nähe der Baumschule, hat mir deutlich gezeigt, was ich alles nicht kann.


----------



## pd1 (13. August 2012)

Verlierer schrieb:


> Samstag 94 km mit dem Renner - Rennrad fahren ist gegenüber MTB regelrecht gemütlich - wenn die Autos nicht wären.
> Deshalb gestern wieder MTB: 61 km mit 460 hm in 3:15 Std.
> Sind im Tagebau gewesen und haben mal alle möglichen Wege am Rand erforscht. Wieder zurück über die Glessener, dann noch den "Wurzeltrail" Richtung Königsdorf gefahren, oben an dem grünen Tümpel vorbei in der Nähe der Baumschule, hat mir deutlich gezeigt, was ich alles nicht kann.




Hallo ,
warst du mit einer größern gruppe unterwegs ?
Haben am Tagebau eine Gruppe gesehen die gerade ein problem mit einem Reifen hatten.....
Gruß Patrick

Team Cologne-Bike
-------------------
www.cologne-bikes.de
---------------------
www.bikebahnhof.de


----------



## AAFA (13. August 2012)

Tja,

gestern Lange geschlafen, früh aufgestanden und Arbeiten gegangen und kein MTB gefahren. Wenn man(n) das alles liest kommen einem die .
Dafür hat Ingo mich am Samstagmittag zu einer spontanen lockeren kurzen Runde über die Glessener überzeugt. Sind dann 30km bei 350hm und einem Schnitt von knapp unter 21 gefahren. Soviel zu Ingos lockeren Runden.
Hierbei wurden wir fast von Patrick überfahren, dieser kam mit einem Geschwindigkeits Überschuss um die Kurve.....
So dann werde ich wohl nachher mal etwas fahren

Andreas

@Freddy den Gallahan kann ich wieder nicht, muss Arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verlierer (13. August 2012)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> warst du mit einer größern gruppe unterwegs
> ...?www.cologne-bikes.de
> ---------------------
> www.bikebahnhof.de


Nee, waren nur zu zweit. 
Freitag Vormittag plane ich wieder eine Runde, ggf. Samstag am Nachmittag nochmal.


----------



## pd1 (14. August 2012)

Gestern  spontan eine schöne  Feierabend  Tour mit Andreas über die Kippe gemacht .Bei mir waren es dann 42 km bei einem schnitt von 22,7 km/h

Gruß Patrick

Team Cologne Bike
---------------------
www.cologne-bikes.de
---------------------
www.bikebahnhof.de
---------------------


----------



## H-P (14. August 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war dann gestern ein wenig später unterwegs.
> Habe noch Friedhelm , Anderas u. Patrick kurz getroffen und bin dann weiter. *Habe in Glessen 3 Biker aus Wesseling getroffen die sich über einen ortskundigen Guite freuten. Habe die Jungs noch eine Std. durch den königsdorfer Wald geführt. *
> ...


 
Gestern noch mit dem Frank (Remedy) telefoniert. Die drei brauchen jetzt neue Bremsbeläge, weil du soooo langsam warst. 

Wenn die Bremsen weg sind komme ich auch mal wieder vorbei ...ich hasse die Biester und bin zu langsam zum flüchten.


----------



## Beppe (14. August 2012)

23er Schnitt, seid ihr denn nur die alte Aachener hoch und runter gedüst? ;-)
Ich war auch unterwegs, bin aber weder auf aafa noch auf euch gestossen.
Regelrecht einsam wars.



pd1 schrieb:


> Gestern  spontan eine schöne  Feierabend  Tour mit Andreas über die Kippe gemacht .Bei mir waren es dann 42 km bei einem schnitt von 22,7 km/h
> 
> Gruß Patrick
> 
> ...


----------



## pd1 (14. August 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> 23er Schnitt, seid ihr denn nur die alte Aachener hoch und runter gedüst? ;-)
> Ich war auch unterwegs, bin aber weder auf aafa noch auf euch gestossen.
> Regelrecht einsam wars.



Hallo Beppe ,
wir sind so 19:15 am hallerhof Los 2 mal zum Kreuz rauf und dann einmal komplett über die Kippe ....!


Gruß Patrick


----------



## AAFA (14. August 2012)

pd1 schrieb:


> Gestern  spontan eine schöne  Feierabend  Tour mit Andreas über die Kippe gemacht .Bei mir waren es dann 42 km bei einem schnitt von 22,7 km/h
> 
> Gruß Patrick
> 
> ...



Hi, war gestern Mittag mal kurz unterwegs. Habe dann noch Andreas (Dicker) auf der Strasse überholt. 

Ich mit dem Auto, er per Pedes; schaffe es sonst nicht. 
Freue mich aber schon auf morgen, mit den Wahsinnigen.

Habe heute mit Ingo eine kleine Runde zwischen den Schauer gefahren, man(n) ist der Boden schwer.

Andreas


----------



## Andreas.blub (14. August 2012)

Will mich hier nochmal bei demjenigen entschuldigen, den ich am Krater oben beim Parkplatz in Dansweiler fast übersehen hatte. Hab dich von links kommend leider zu spät gesehen. Warst, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, mit deiner Frau unterwegs.
Sorry nochmal , als ich wieder oben ankam seid ihr schon weg gewesen.

Ich war der Speci Enduro Fahrer. Weißes Sport Mila Shirt . Hast mich glaub ich auch schon vorher auf dem Wurzeltrail in Königsdorf verfolgt 

Edit: Ich hoffe außer mir ist keiner in den Schauer eben gekommen. Mir lief die Suppe in die Schuhe....nicht angenehm!


----------



## Beppe (15. August 2012)

Mahlzeit,
wer heute etwas früher starten mag um vor dem grossen Regen wieder daheim zu sein, kann sich um 17Uhr am Krater aufsammeln lassen.
Bis spaetestens am HH

Beppe


----------



## Naish90 (16. August 2012)

Ja Leute,

das war ja dann mal eine Tour, mit einer kleinen Abkühlung.
Als ich Zuhause war, war ich auch schon wieder trocken.
War eine lustige Runde gestern! Aber wer war denn da Guide ??.
Hoffe es sind noch alle gut nach Hause gekommen!

Bei mir waren es dann 40 KM bei einem 18,5er Schnitt.

@ Dietmar: Da Du ja jetzt immer vorne fährst, und das soooo locker, finde ich das Du die nächste Tour mal guiten kannst.

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (16. August 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Ja Leute,
> 
> das war ja dann mal eine Tour, mit einer kleinen Abkühlung.
> Als ich Zuhause war, war ich auch schon wieder trocken.
> ...




Genau , da bin ich auch für....


----------



## brigdompteur (16. August 2012)

What?
das wird sich absofort ändern,komme ab jetzt nur noch mit dem Klapprad.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (16. August 2012)

Ja das mit dem Guiden war halt so eine Sache,
es war halt immer der erste vorne der das Guiden übernahm.
So wars aber auch mal spannend,denn es wusste keiner wohin die Reise ging.
Bei mir waren es dann,dank der schnellen Heimreise,
48,16km bei einem Schnitt von19,7kmh.
Bis zur nächsten Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## PietAM (17. August 2012)

So, waren gestern zu dritt in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe unterwegs. Klasse Tour bei warmen Bedingungen. Hat wieder riesig Spass gemacht. Trailigen 32Km mit netten Mitfahrern.

Gruß Peter


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. August 2012)

Servus ihr Rennfahrer...

Ich dachte mir ich frag euch das einfach mal.
Ich bin ja inzwischen auch schon einige Male über die Glessener Höhe "gesaust", meist mit meinem Guide ORCUS oder alleine mit NAVI weil ich mir die Trails einfach net merken kann...

Hat denn zufällig einer von euch auch regelmäßig sein NAVI dabei und evtl. mal so was wie ein "BEST OF" Glessener Höhe aufgezeichnet?

Gibt garantiert noch einiges das ich nicht gesehen habe. Mit euch mitfahren wird leider etwas schwierig, weil mein Schnitt nach wie vor um die 10km/h pendelt...ich glaub da schlaft ihr bei ein...

Falls jemand einen .gpx Track hat und mir anvertrauen möchte, gerne per PN....

Schöne Grüße, Andy


----------



## Beppe (17. August 2012)

Tracks abfahren ist nicht so einfach, weil die Strecke oft gekreuzt wird und dir der Garmin beim Nachfahren nicht sagt, obs links oder rechts lang geht.
Wenn Du dich besser orientieren können willst, lass Dir die Karte beim Radeln rel weit ausgezoomt anzeigen. So fällt die Orientierung leichter.
Wenn man immer nur hinterher radelt und sich dabei am besten noch unterhält, wirds schwer sich schöne Runden selbst zu erarbeiten. Es geht ja nicht nur um wieder hetaus finden, wobei das erst in der Nightridesaison richtig spannend wird ;-)
Tracks kannste aber trotzdem welche haben. Hab 2...3 Rundkurse gespeichert.
Gruessle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (18. August 2012)

Hi,

gestern schnelle Runde durch den Wald und der Kippe bei abendlichen angenehmen Temperaturen.
42 KM bei anstrengenden 21,5er Schnitt.

Werde heute Abend vielleicht noch mal fahren so um 17:00 Uhr!
Wenn einer Lust hat.


----------



## PietAM (19. August 2012)

Am heißesten Tag des Jahres zu zweit eine schoene Tour in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe gedreht. Dabei wieder viele schöne Trails unter die Stollen genommen. Am Fusse der Fischbach-Höhe ganz kurz den Freddy gesehen, der uns in gewohntem Highspeed entgegengeflogen kam. War ne schöne Tour bei heißen Bedingungen und teils foehnmaessigen Winden. Bei uns waren es dann schweisstreibende 35Km.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Freddy41 (19. August 2012)

Heutige Tour morgens um 9.00Uhr führte Patrick und mich
erst einmal rauf zum höchsten Punkt in Glessen.
Dann ab Richtung Frechen und bei den Temperaturen gerdewegs
nach Bali und rein in den Sandstrand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



.
Anschließend wieder zurück zur Glessener und dann ab nach Hause.
Bei mir waren es dann 63,68km bei einem Schnitt von 20,5kmh und 
589hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Verlierer (19. August 2012)

Am Freitag alleine 61 km mit 430 hm, heute zu zweit 56 km mit 350 hm, jeweils kreuz und quer über die Glessener und im 20,3er Schnitt und ohne nennenswerte Trails. War schon warm genug, da brauchte ich nicht noch das Brennen der Nesseln an den Gliedmaßen. 
Auf dem steilsten Stück der Westauffahrt kam uns jemand entgegengeflogen. Die Landung sah weich aus und da Du sagtest, dass alles gut ist, sind wir weiter gefahren. An dieser Stelle steige ich wirklich ungern ab, helfe aber sonst gern. Mit rechtsfahrenden Bikern ist hier auch wirklich nicht zu rechnen. Will gar nicht drüber nachdenken, wie ein Pferd da reagiert hätte. Ich glaube, das war Dir selbst klar. Aber hoffe, dass alles ok war. 
Nächste Tour wohl am Donnerstag gegen 10 Uhr.


----------



## AAFA (20. August 2012)

Hi Biker,

nun ist es mal wieder soweit, es ist eine Tour für die älteren unter uns eingetragen. 
Da die letzten Touren eher was für die jüngeren war , dachte ich mir, es wieder Zeit für eine der Berüchtigten Ü40 Touren. Wer also Lust hat morgen 17:30 Uhr. Es wird geschwitzt bis zum abwicken 

Andreas


----------



## brigdompteur (20. August 2012)

@Freddy
ja,nach Bali wollte ich auch schon immer mal.

@AAFA
schade ich kann morgen leider nicht,trotzdem viel spass beim schwitzen.


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## AAFA (21. August 2012)

Hi Leuts,

bei besten Wetter Bedingungen, nahe den Verhältnisen in Bali, haben wir eine ruhige Ü40 Tour gefahren. Mitfahrer war nur Ingo .
Waren dann an die 2 Stunden unterwegs.

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (21. August 2012)

Dietmar! Habe schon mal eine Tour eingestellt
Hauptsache Du guidest morgen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (23. August 2012)

Schöne zügige Tour gestern.
Bei mir waren es 49KM bei einem 21,4er Schnitt.


----------



## Verlierer (23. August 2012)

Heute ging es vorbei an Widdersdorf und Pulheim, über Feld- und Wirtschaftswege, Feldränder und mäuselochreiche Wiesen, Trage- und Kletterpassagen, wenn Wege in Nichtmehrwege übergingen und an Leitplanken endeten, ich aber nicht wenden wollte, über Wege aus Kies, Schotter und Bauschutt, westlich an Rommerskirchen vorbei, dann zum neuen Kraftwerk, weiter zum Tagebau Fortuna (da wohl auf nicht ganz legalen Wegen ), ein bisschen Wiedenfelder Höhe, durch den ehemaligen Tagebau, über die Anhöhe neben Oberaußem zur Glessener Höhe. Da dann doch auch noch drüber und über Königsdorf, Widdersdorf wieder zurück nach Köln.
Am Ende standen auf dem Tacho 4:02 Stunden mit 90 km und 520 hm. 
Eigentlich hätte ich heute mal die 100 km auf dem MTB knacken können, aber ich muss mir noch Ziele aufheben. 
Hat Spaß gemacht, war aber anstrengend und staubig. Der Durchschnittspuls war 10-15 Schläge höher als sonst und ich musste echt jeden Meter treten. Auf so flachen Feldwegen wird einem nichts geschenkt. Irgendwann hatte mich dann auch der Ehrgeiz gepackt, mindestens einen 22er Schnitt nach Hause zu bringen. 
Als ich morgens losfuhr dachte ich, dass ich eine gemütliche 2-Stundentour über die Glessener Höhe mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (23. August 2012)

So Leute
Hier ein Lob an Guide Klaus.
Tour hat Spass gemacht,alles was wir fahren konnten war dabei
und das Tempo war klasse.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 57,43km bei einem Schnitt von 20,5kmh.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jobo1 (24. August 2012)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Leute
> Hier ein Lob an Guide Klaus.
> Tour hat Spass gemacht,alles was wir fahren konnten war dabei
> und das Tempo war klasse.
> ...


 
Und wieder konnte ich als Schlußmann das Tempo erfolgreich drosseln.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 55 km, auf einer schnellen Route.
Wegen dem vorgelegten Tempo hatte ich das Gefühl, das wir noch einen wichtigen Termin haben.
Hat mal wieder Spass gemacht.
Bis bald
Achim


----------



## Orcus (24. August 2012)

Guten Abend,

so ich bin morgen ab 16 Uhr ab dem Hallerhof auf einer langsamen Runde unterwegs.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## jim-beam (25. August 2012)

Hey Sebastian,
Wenn es nicht Regnet würde ich um 16 Uhr am Hallerhof sein !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Verlierer (25. August 2012)

Ich radel jetzt auch mal los, vielleicht trifft man sich.


----------



## Freddy41 (25. August 2012)

So Leute
Heute hatten wir ja echt Glück mit dem Wetter.
War zwar ein wenig Windig,aber es blieb trocken.
Gute Tour mit tollen Mitfahrern,leider blieb aber einer auf der Strecke,
da das Tempo für ihn doch zu hoch war.
Der Rest fuhr dann zügig weiter.
Bei mir waren es dann mit an-und Abfahrt immerhin
68,70km bei 532hm und einem Schnitt von 17,5kmh.
Hoffe es hat allen Spass (vor allem denen die hier zum ersten mal mit
dabei waren)..
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Verlierer (25. August 2012)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Hey Sebastian,
> Wenn es nicht Regnet würde ich um 16 Uhr am Hallerhof sein !
> Gruß Jürgen



Und es hat nicht geregnet. Da habe ich mich auch mal zum Hallerhof getraut. Jetzt kenne ich 2 neue Leute und ein paar neue Wege - Wege, die ich nochmal fahren werde, Wege, die ich umfahren habe (mir ist da kein Umweg zu lang ) und Wege, die ich überwunden habe, von runterfahren kann nicht die Rede sein. 
Ich müsste noch viel lernen und mich trauen, weiß aber nicht, ob das unbedingt sein muss und zu mir passt. 
Am Ende der netten Runde waren es 52 km mit 405 hm in 2:35 Std.


----------



## jim-beam (25. August 2012)

Verlierer schrieb:


> Und es hat nicht geregnet. Da habe ich mich auch mal zum Hallerhof getraut. Jetzt kenne ich 2 neue Leute und ein paar neue Wege - Wege, die ich nochmal fahren werde, Wege, die ich umfahren habe (mir ist da kein Umweg zu lang ) und Wege, die ich überwunden habe, von runterfahren kann nicht die Rede sein.
> Ich müsste noch viel lernen und mich trauen, weiß aber nicht, ob das unbedingt sein muss und zu mir passt.
> Am Ende der netten Runde waren es 52 km mit 405 hm in 2:35 Std.


 
Passt zu dir ! 
Nur den Mutigen gehört die Welt.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## PietAM (26. August 2012)

So, heute nach dem morgentlichen Regen aufgebrochen zu einer schönen MTB-Tour in, um und auf der Glessener-Hoehe. Zu 5 wieder viele schöne Trails geshreddet bei einer Tour, die weniger nass als erwartet war. Richtig dreckig waren wir trotzdem. Mit An- und Abfahrt waren es dann trailige 42Km mit einer klasse Bikergruppe die wieder richtig Spass gemacht haben.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (29. August 2012)

@Ingo: 18Uhr packen wir nicht, wenn ihr Lust auf unsere Begleitung habt könntet ihr uns um 18.15 am Krater aufsammeln.
Gruss Beppe


----------



## Naish90 (29. August 2012)

OK.

Komme zum Krater!
Aber ca. 18:25 Uhr



Beppe schrieb:


> @Ingo: 18Uhr packen wir nicht, wenn ihr Lust auf unsere Begleitung habt könntet ihr uns um 18.15 am Krater aufsammeln.
> Gruss Beppe


----------



## PietAM (30. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

diesmal wieder zu fünft ueber die Felder zum Hallerhof und von dort aus gestartet, quer über die Glessener-Höhe, ueber diverse Trails und die Bahngleise, rauf auf die Fischbach-Höhe und rein in den ehemaligen Tagebau Bergheim. Diesen durchquert und nach dem kurzen aber knackigen Anstieg rauf zum Aussichtspunkt kurz Pause gemacht, um uns für den Abtsbusch und die Rueckfahrt über die Felder zu stärken. 







Eine klasse Tour, bei bestem Bikewetter, teils harten und sandigen Trails und einer netten Bikergruppe. Bei mir waren es dann feine 38Km.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Naish90 (30. August 2012)

Nette flotte Tour gestern.
Da waren wir dann doch noch 6 in der  Truppe.
Bei mir waren es dann 46Km bei bestem Wetter und super Bodenverhältnissen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## PeterK. (30. August 2012)

kann es sein das wir uns auf dem Asphalt Glessener runter entgegengekommen sind??
Ich rot-weißes Cube in blau-rot-weißem Papageientrikot 

war super Wetter gestern
Gruß
Peter


----------



## AAFA (30. August 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Nette flotte Tour gestern.
> Da waren wir dann doch noch 6 in der  Truppe.
> Bei mir waren es dann 46Km bei bestem Wetter und super Bodenverhältnissen.
> 
> Gruß, Ingo



Dann hätte ich ja mitfahren können, wenn ihr nuuuuuur 46 km gefahren seid.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verlierer (30. August 2012)

Heute aus Köln über die Glessener, dann über die Fischbachhöhe, da ein paar mir noch unbekannte Wege oberhalb von Quadrat gefahren, dann rüber in den Tagebau und bevor es rund um das Gipfelkreuz auf und ab über sämtliche Wege ging, bin ich in ein paar Wege am Tagebaurand gefahren, die leider im Geäst endeten und mich zur Umkehr zwangen, ohne mich vorher aussehen zu lassen wie eine Sau. Wenigstens habe ich aber ein Reh dort getroffen. Nach dem Tagebau bin ich über den Abtsbusch wieder zurück und dann auch nochmal über die Glessener Höhe, wieder nach Köln mit einer abschließenden kleinen Stadtwaldrunde. So waren es am Ende bei besten Bedingungen 71 km mit 595 hm in 3:20 Std. 
Unterwegs nur wenige Menschen getroffen, aber dafür noch ein zweites Reh auf der Glessener Höhe: Auf soviel Eleganz kann ich nur neidisch sein.


----------



## Freddy41 (1. September 2012)

So Leute
Morgen gehts zum Rennen nach Oppenhausen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Verlierer (2. September 2012)

Fahre ca. 13 Uhr in Königsdorf in den Wald ein.

War etwas später und sehr gemütlich und ohne viel Druck und auf völlig gefahrlosen Waldautobahnen der Glessener. 37 km mit 240 hm in 1.55 Std.


----------



## desktop (3. September 2012)

Hi,
hab mich hier jetzt durch die vielen interessanten Beschreibungen eurer Touren durchgelesn. Wohne in Hürth und suche noch ein paar Touren in der Umgebung. Da finde ich eure Touren rund um die glessener Höhe spannend. Habt ihr hiervon tracks zum nachfahren oder kann man sich mal zu ner Runde mit dran hängen?

Grüße
Lars


----------



## Naish90 (4. September 2012)

Hallo Lars,

wir fahren in der Regel immer Mittwochs von Hallerhof in Oberaußem um 18:30 Uhr und Samstags vom Parkplatz alte Aachener Str. in Königsdorf. Kannst die Touren dann im LMB sehen dich eintragen und mitfahren.

Gruß, Ingo

quote=desktop;9847246]Hi,
hab mich hier jetzt durch die vielen interessanten Beschreibungen eurer Touren durchgelesn. Wohne in Hürth und suche noch ein paar Touren in der Umgebung. Da finde ich eure Touren rund um die glessener Höhe spannend. Habt ihr hiervon tracks zum nachfahren oder kann man sich mal zu ner Runde mit dran hängen?

Grüße
Lars[/quote]


----------



## desktop (4. September 2012)

Hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Naish90 (4. September 2012)

Kann morgen leider nicht, war gerade unterwegs.
Ist alles super zu fahren.


Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Kraksler (5. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich werde heute gegen 17:30 zur Glessener Höhe fahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat, können wir uns da irgenwo treffen.
Bin jedoch kein Racer. Mein Schnitt liegt so bei 16-17 km/h.Wenn jemand mitfahren will, soll er sich bei mir oder hier im Forum melden.

Gruß

Kraksler


----------



## Beppe (5. September 2012)

Hi,
von wo aus startest du? Will gleich ebenfalls ne Rollerrunde drehen.
Gruss Beppe 





Kraksler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde heute gegen 17:30 zur Glessener Höhe fahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat, können wir uns da irgenwo treffen.
> Bin jedoch kein Racer. Mein Schnitt liegt so bei 16-17 km/h.Wenn jemand mitfahren will, soll er sich bei mir oder hier im Forum melden.
> ...


----------



## Verlierer (8. September 2012)

Sommerwetter und Dienstfrei - so könnte es immer sein. 

Doch nach einer Woche mit sehr wenig Freizeit -  und davon die meiste dann auch nur schlafend - heute mit fehlendem Esprit, aber dafür in Begleitung meines Mannes über die Glessener Höhe und nach Variationen vom Abtsbusch wieder zurück über die Glessener nach Kölle. 49 km mit 335 hm in 2:35 Std. Alleine hätte ich wohl nur 100 hm gemacht und die Glessener auf dem Weg des geringsten Widerstands nur umrundet. 
Hoffe, dass es morgen mittag wieder leichter geht und ich nicht immer "WARTE" rufen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (11. September 2012)

Hallo Biker,

seid ihr alle im Urlaub, man(n) liest ja nichst mehr, keine Touren sind eingestellt nichts los.
Aus diesem Grunde bin ich heute über die Wieenfelder und Glessener gefahren, unter besten Bedingungen. Hatte wohl auch Glück, da es im Moment aus Eimern gießt.

Werde für Morgen Abend mal eine Ü40 Tour einstellen, in der Hoffnung auf trockenes Wetter 


Andreas


----------



## brigdompteur (11. September 2012)

Ü40 Tour,da darf ich nicht fehlen.

bis Morgen Dietmar


----------



## Naish90 (12. September 2012)

Wünsche Euch viel Glück mit dem Wetter und eine ruhige Tour.
Bin diese Woch noch raus.


----------



## AAFA (12. September 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch viel Glück mit dem Wetter und eine ruhige Tour.
> Bin diese Woch noch raus.



Hi Ingo,

dann habe ich ja mal die Chance vorne zu fahren , wobei vorne ist wo ich bin.  

Gute Besserung, fahre dann ein paar Höhenmeter für dich mit.

Andreas


----------



## brigdompteur (12. September 2012)

Wie vorne fahren?
Superalu hat sich angemeldet,ich glaub das wird nichts.

Gruß


----------



## Freddy41 (12. September 2012)

Da ich heute frei hatte,
habe ich mal wieder eine Strassentour eingelegt.
Es waren dann bei der Flucht vor dem Regen 46,54km bei einem 
Schnitt von 29,2 kmh.
Wünsche euch heute Abend eine schöne Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (12. September 2012)

So Leute,

alle die heute Abend nicht konnten, haben etwas verpasst , die Piste mit den gefahrenen Trails waren Ü40 tauglich und super zu fahren.
Mitgefahren sind Walter, Joachim und der jüngste Dietmar, er hat den Altersschnitt runter und das Tempo hochgeholt . 
Hoffe das meine Mitfahrer genauso viel Spaß hatten wie ich, bei einem Schnitt von 25 km/h,



es waren tatsächlich satte 17,5 km/h 


Andreas


----------



## brigdompteur (12. September 2012)

Schöne Ü40 Tour heute in einem altersgerechten Tempo ohne Schnappatmung

@Freddy
Schnitt von 29,2 kmh.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## superalu (13. September 2012)

Danke für die schöne Tour, wenn ich auch, nach der langen Pause, tempobedingt an meine Grenzen gestoßen bin. Der Schnitt war ja rekordverdächtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (13. September 2012)

Da habt ihr ja gestern noch ein echtes Sahnewetter bekommen.
@ Dietmar
Hi Dietmar ich weiss ich muss mich da noch steigern,
aber ich gebe alles und versuche dann doch irgendwann
mal den 30er Schnitt zu schaffen 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jobo1 (13. September 2012)

yes, we can.
Hat mal wieder Spass gemacht, dank den Guide´s. Bei mir waren es dann 50+ km.
@Patrick, klappt immer besser, dank deinem Ergonomietip.
Hinterrad rollt wieder prima, Kette o.k.
Gruss
Achim

quote=AAFA;9874353]So Leute,

alle die heute Abend nicht konnten, haben etwas verpasst , die Piste mit den gefahrenen Trails waren Ü40 tauglich und super zu fahren.
Mitgefahren sind Walter, Joachim und der jüngste Dietmar, er hat den Altersschnitt runter und das Tempo hochgeholt . 
Hoffe das meine Mitfahrer genauso viel Spaß hatten wie ich, bei einem Schnitt von 25 km/h,



es waren tatsächlich satte 17,5 km/h 

 Andreas[/quote]


----------



## dicker70 (15. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

werde Morgen um 10.30 am Haller Hof sein.

Grüße Andreas


----------



## brigdompteur (15. September 2012)

Hallo Andreas,

ich häng mich Morgen mal mit dran,Wetter soll ja ganz schön werden.

Dietmar


----------



## svennson (15. September 2012)

...ich bin auch dabei. hab' heute mein bike von patrick zurück erhalten. freu' mich.


----------



## Cherrytec (15. September 2012)

mmh hört sich gut an wäre auch mal wieder in der alten Heimat.


gruss  Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (15. September 2012)

Werde mich auch mit drann hängen, aber hinten!


----------



## svennson (16. September 2012)

...meine tour war heute leider aufgrund technischen defekt frühzeitig beendet. dank freddy bin ich unbeschadet nach hause gekommen. herzlichen dank an dieser stelle. für die anderen hoffe ich, ihr hatte noch einen schönen ausklang. groetjes


----------



## AAFA (16. September 2012)

svennson schrieb:


> ...meine tour war heute leider aufgrund technischen defekt frühzeitig beendet. dank freddy bin ich unbeschadet nach hause gekommen. herzlichen dank an dieser stelle. für die anderen hoffe ich, ihr hatte noch einen schönen ausklang. groetjes



Ab er das gute am Defekt war doch, das er ziemlich bei Freddy zu Hause war und nicht irgendwo in der Wallachei. 

Hoffe das du bald wieder fahren kannst.

Andreas


----------



## AAFA (16. September 2012)

Hallo Biker,

durch die spontane Einladung von Dicker70 haben sich heute morgen 8 Fahrer am Hallerhof eingefunden. Aufgrund des Alterdurchschnitts und des Trainingrückstandes einzelner haben wir uns für eine Ü40 Tour entschieden , welche auch in einem gemütlichen Tempo gefahren wurde. Selbst Walter hätte seinen Spaß gehabt bei einem Durchschnitt von 16 km/h. 
Mit dabei waren Ingo, Andreas, Dietmar, Freddy, Seven, Joachim und Frank.
Ingo hat sich heute wirklich zurück gehalten, was ihm sichtlich schwer viel .
Hoffe ihr hattet genauso viel Spaß wie Ich, der mal vorne Fahren durfte, .

Scheint ja doch keine so anspruchslose Tour gewesen zu sein, habe eben erfahren das Ingo auch einige Probleme mit seinem Trettlager hat, das Material war wohl für diese Ausfahrt zu schwach.

Andreas


----------



## Verlierer (16. September 2012)

dicker70 schrieb:


> ... um 10.30 am Haller Hof ...



Wäre ja gern mal mitgekommen, aber das war mir zu früh, da hätte ich spätestens 9.45 Uhr losradeln müssen. Bin erst 9.30 aufgestanden und kann so ne Hektik nicht leiden. Kalt war es da auch noch.  

11.30 Uhr Abfahrt klappte dann aber und wir fuhren auf die Glessener Höhe, die Fischbachhöhe, bis nach Quadrat runter und wieder hoch, dann in den Tagebau, dort kreuz und quer über alle Wellen, zurück über Abtsbusch und Glessener nochmal, hier und da noch den einen oder anderen Huppel, so dass ab Ende in Kölle 63 km mit 550 hm in 3:15 Std. auf der Glocke standen. Dieses Wetter mag ich am allerliebsten. 
So viele Menschen wie heute habe ich selten rund um die Glessener Höhe getroffen. Was machen die denn sonst?


----------



## Freddy41 (16. September 2012)

svennson schrieb:


> ...meine tour war heute leider aufgrund technischen defekt frühzeitig beendet. dank freddy bin ich unbeschadet nach hause gekommen. herzlichen dank an dieser stelle. für die anderen hoffe ich, ihr hatte noch einen schönen ausklang. groetjes



Hi Sven 
Keine Ursache habe ich doch gerne gemacht.
@ alle anderen Mitfahrer
Bei mir waren es dann nach Abbruch trotzdem noch 28,49km.
Werde den Rest dann morgen mit Patrick nachholen.
Habe dann heute auch mal mein Bike gesäubert und dabei festgestellt
das die Kassette lose war und das Schaltauge war auch nicht fest.
Sollte demnächst öfter putzen und dabei alles nachziehen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (16. September 2012)

So Leute,

nach dem lockeren Einrollen heute ist bei mir wieder alles ok.
Mir kamen die kleinen Stopps heute schon gelegen.
Tour für Mittwoch ist drin!
Freue mich schon, dann wieder ein bisschen Gas geben zu können.
Und die Streitfrage wer macht den Guide ist dann auch vom Tisch .
Auch bei mir hat sich heute das Tretlager verabschiedet, das Bike stand wohl zu lange.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (17. September 2012)

So,

komme gerade von einer erfrischenden Runde über die Glessener, die Verhältnisse noch besser wie gestern  und auch beim Tempo wurde etwas zugelegt. 22 km/h bei 30 km und 250hm, glaube das kann sich sehen lassen 
Freue mich auch auf Mittwoch, in der Hoffnung, dass das Wetter genauso schön ist wie heute.  


Andreas


----------



## svennson (17. September 2012)

...dank dem schnellsten und fairsten schrauber ist mir größeres erspart geblieben. bin für mittwoch wieder einsatzbereit.
danke für eure unterstützung.  @Andreas: leider doch keine neue Kurbel. )


----------



## Freddy41 (18. September 2012)

Hi Leute
Gestern eine klasse Tour mit Patrick gefahren.
Wetter war gut aber nicht gerade warm.
Gefahren sind wir dann auch 44,65km.
Heute dann eine kleine aber feine Tour mit Sohn
und Tochter rund um die Glessener-Höhen gefahren.
Dabei einen kleinen netten neuen Trail gefunden.
Werde ihn demnächst dann bei der Tour mit einbeziehen.
Heute waren es dann 29,21km.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (19. September 2012)

Hi,

so das war mal wieder eine tolle Tour mit netten Mitfahrern.
Am Start waren Andreas, Dietmar, Sven, Joachim und Ralf?!
Dietmar hat zwar eine größere Pause gemacht ist aber nachher wieder mit gefahren. Bis auf die letzten 5 Minuten war es auch trocken.
Das war dann die erste Fahrt mit Lampe.
Es war eine gemütliche Tour mit einem 18,5 er Schnitt.
Bei mir waren es dann 49 Km.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer


----------



## AAFA (19. September 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so das war mal wieder eine tolle Tour mit netten Mitfahrern.
> Am Start waren Andreas, Dietmar, Sven, Joachim und Ralf?!
> ...



Danke an unseren Guide,

schöne U20 Tour bei guten Bedingungen


----------



## jobo1 (20. September 2012)

Danke, schöne Tour @Andreas, danke nochmals für Dein Akku.
War sehr überrascht, das der Akku dann doch so schnell leer war.
Bin dann auch sicher nach Hause gekommen, hab mal wieder was daraus gelernt. 
Hoffe, das auch Ihr gut nach Hause gekommen seid mit einer Lampe weniger.
Gruß Achim





AAFA schrieb:


> Danke an unseren Guide,
> 
> schöne U20 Tour bei guten Bedingungen


----------



## Naish90 (22. September 2012)

War gerade spontan unterwegs, Wetter super nur der Boden ist sehr schwer und klebrig.
Habe dennoch 40 Km bei einem 19er Schnitt geschafft.


----------



## Freddy41 (22. September 2012)

Habe gestern eine neue Abfahrt mit Tochter und Sohn gebaut .
Muss die jetzt nur mal testen,hat bestimmt 45% gefälle
Wenn ich sie getestet habe und nicht dabei umkomme 
fahren wir sie dann bei einer der Touren mal.
Dann habe ich noch einen neuen Trail in Königsdorf gefunden.
Kurz aber fein.
Ab nächste Woche bin ich dann ausser am Wochenende 
wieder dabei.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. September 2012)

Ebenfalls spontan eine kleine Runde zur/über die Höhe grollt.
Bis auf die etwas matschigen "Pferdewege" fand ich es eigentlich ganz angenehm zu fahren - nicht zu nass, nicht zu trocken. 
Waren dann knapp 26km mit einem 13er Schnitt.


----------



## Freddy41 (23. September 2012)

So heute eine kleine Familientour
unternommen.
Waren dann 37,40km,anschließend die
neue Abfahrt probiert und kläglich versagt.
Ist einfach zu steil das Ding.
Muss die jetzt umbauen oder einfach nicht mehr fahren.
Dann war aber die schöne Arbeit umsonst.
Bis demnächst.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (23. September 2012)

@Freddy
da müssen wir uns die Abfahrt wohl mal näher anschauen.
bin heute mal lang und breit gefahren,sind dann doch 55km zusammen gekommen bei einem knapp 21er Schnitt.
Habe sogar noch Ingo getroffen,der mit mir zum ende noch mal schnell auf die Glessener Höhe wollte,habe aber dankend abgelehnt mir war irgendwie nicht nach Schnappatmung.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## PietAM (23. September 2012)

Hi Leute,
nachdem ich Mittwoch zu einer für mich sehr schnellen Tour mit einer netten 5er Gruppe auf der G-H unterwegs war und am nachfolgenden Donnerstag mit nem Kumpel zu zweit nachgeschlagen habe, wurde ich am Fusse des Abtsbusches (auf der quaderather Seite) mit heftigsten Oberschenkelkrämpfen zum Absteigen gezwungen.  Mittwoch 33Km bei einem 18er Schnitt war einfach definitiv zu schnell für mich und mein Bike. Nach zwei Tagen Pause und entsprechender Erholung nun heute alleine zu einer morgendlichen, ausgedehnten (Test)-Runde in, um und auf de Glessener-Höhe unterwegs gewesen. Dabei fast alle mir bekannten Trails gefahren inkl. Turmabfahrt, Rinne, Krater, kleine Quarzwerkerunde, ehem. Tagebau Bergheim etc. und vielen ausgedehnten Wheeliesessions. Wirklich spassige und fahrerisch ansprechende 58Km mit einem 15er Trailgenussspeed und bestem Bikewetter. 

Meine frühmorgentliche Begleitung (ist später hinterm Hallerhof gelandet)







Ehem. Tagebau Bergheim






 @_Dietmar_: haben wir uns Mittwoch im Krater gesehen?
 @_Freddy_: der Trail hört sich ja echt kniffelig an

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (24. September 2012)

@PietAM
Ja,hatte es etwas eilig musste noch zum Hallerhof.
Gruss Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (25. September 2012)

@ Ingo
Tour ist drin,aber ob das Wetter da mitmacht,
glaube ich eher nicht
Wenn bis Mittwoch morgen 5.45 Uhr keiner eingetragen ist wird die Tour rausgenommen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (25. September 2012)

Wenn ich kann bin ich natürlich dabei.


----------



## jobo1 (25. September 2012)

Da ich morgen an der Regenfahrt nicht teilnehmen kann, bin ich heute bei besten Wetter 37km durch die Ville. Da keine Reiter unterwegs waren, habe ich wieder einige Pferdewege unter die Räder genommen. Abwechslung tut gut.
Viel Spass morgen und nicht so viel Regen!
Gruß
Achim


----------



## Freddy41 (26. September 2012)

Musste die Tour leider rausnehmen.
Schaffe das heute einfach nicht.
Ab nächste Woche wird es aber wieder
regelmässig klappen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (27. September 2012)

Werde Freitag spontan so um 18:00 fahren!
Wenn einer Lust hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (27. September 2012)

Hi Ingo,

wenn das Wetter mitspielt und ich nicht zu müde bin, bin ich dabei. 

War gestern Nachmittag spontan eine Runde drehen, so dreckig war man(n) lange nicht mehr. 

Andreas


----------



## PietAM (28. September 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

heute eine schöne Runde zu dritt in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe gedreht. Dabei wieder viele schöne Trails unter die Stollen genommen und das alles bei besserem Wetter als erwartet. Sogar die Sonne hat sich blicken lassen, Top! 

Kurz vor Ende dann noch zufällig den Ingo und den Andreas getroffen und mit den beiden zu fünft den Sportplatztrail gerockt, Super!

Hat heute wieder richtig Spass gemacht!

Viele Grüsse
Peter


----------



## Koelschbloot (29. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
nachdem ich nun die letzten 15 Seiten gelesen habe, weiss ich, in welches Thema ich nun öfter einmal hineinschauen werde 

Bis ich fit genug für so eine Tour bin, dauert es zwar noch was, aber ich bin fleißig dabei Kondition zu generieren


----------



## Freddy41 (30. September 2012)

So gestern dann das erste mal eine längere Tour auf dem Rennrad
absolviert.War dann bei der RTF in Quadrath am Start und bin die 
75km gefahren.
Alles in allem werde ich wohl eher doch ein MTB Fahrer bleiben.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Roboman63 (30. September 2012)

Nach längerrer gesundheitlicher Pause war ich heute mal wieder zum Einrollen unterwegs.  Geiles Wetter , alle Trails wieder schön frei 
was will man mehr.Gruß an alle Michael


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. September 2012)

Koelschbloot schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nachdem ich nun die letzten 15 Seiten gelesen habe, weiss ich, in welches Thema ich nun öfter einmal hineinschauen werde
> 
> Bis ich fit genug für so eine Tour bin, dauert es zwar noch was, aber ich bin fleißig dabei Kondition zu generieren




Es gibt auch noch welche, die nicht am nächsten Marathon-Rennen teilnehmen wollen und demzufolge vielleicht nur ein bis max. zweimal die Woche auf der Höhe unterwegs sind. Deren Schnitt liegt dann eher zwischen 10-15km die Stunde beim "Trailsurfen" und es gibt auch Pausen...
Jeder muss eben für sich entscheiden was "sein Ding" ist....


----------



## Naish90 (30. September 2012)

Auch Andreas AAFA und ich waren heute bei königlichen Verhältnissen unterwegs.
Besser gehts nicht!


Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (30. September 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Auch Andreas AAFA und ich waren heute bei königlichen Verhältnissen unterwegs.
> Besser gehts nicht!
> 
> 
> Gruß, Ingo



Kann dem ganzen nur zustimmen, die heutigen Verhältnisse waren einfach nur wunderbar, wären nur nicht die vielen Wanderer. 

Andreas


----------



## Impaktbotaniker (30. September 2012)

Ich fands jetzt nicht soooo schlimm...ich hatte bei dem schönen Wetter so viel Spass, dass mir die Fussgänger gar nicht aufgefallen sind.


----------



## PietAM (2. Oktober 2012)

Gestern kurzentschlossen das super Wetter genutzt und in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe eine schöne Trailrunde gedreht. Dabei 38Km lang so viele Trails gesurft wie möglich. Um 20.00Uhr ist es mittlerweile Zeit die Lampe anzuknipsen, deshalb die letzten Trails durch den dunklen Wald mit Helmlampe gefahren, war somit quasi ein Semi-Nightride. War auf jeden Fall wieder eine klasse Tour.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Oktober 2012)

Gerade bei suboptimalem Wetter aus Richtung Quarzwerke zurück. Knappe 15km zu "An den 7 Bäumen" und "Kurt-Burnhoff-Sportpark".
Wegen Regen vorzeitig abgebrochen. Muss irgendwann mal mit jemandem dahin, der die "Trails" kennt. Kann mir gar nicht so recht vorstellen, dass es in der Ecke überhaupt so was gibt...


----------



## jobo1 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hoffentlich keiner verletzt, es ist etwas ruhig geworden.
Keine Eintragungen für gemeinsame Fahrten, dann also alleine
neue Wege finden. Zwar nicht´s aufregendes dabei, aber mal wieder
hier und da was neues dabei.
Die Spurensuche hat aber nur 2 Std. gedauert, denn der Regen war unangenehm. Leider soll es erst mal so bleiben.
Bis bald
Achim


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Oktober 2012)

Keine Verletzung,aber viel Arbeit.
Für Sonntag ist aber eine Tour drin.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## PietAM (4. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir auch fest vorgenommen am Feiertag zu fahren. Leider hatte ich erst Zeit, nachdem die Sonne weg und der Regen da war. Deshalb gar nicht gefahren. Heute war ich dann mit nem Kumpel verabredet, der aber aufgrund des Wetters heute morgen abgesagt hat. Da es ab frühem Nachmittag aufgehört hat zu regnen, bin ich heute kurzentschlossen alleine und mit Helmlampe zu einer Tour in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe aufgebrochen. Und was soll ich sagen, es hat sich gelohnt. Von oben trocken, teils hat sich sogar auch mal kurz die Sonne blicken lassen und die letzten Trails durch den Wald mit Helmspot gefahren. Die Zeit der Nightirdes hat definitiv angefangen! Von unten sehr nass und der Boden weich, hat arg gebremst und für dicke Oberschenkel gesorgt. Mit großer Anstrengung (für mich) gerade mal einen guten 15er Schnitt, dafür aber klasse 35Km feinste Trailkilometer mitgenommen. 
Bis bald im Wald und Gruß Peter


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Oktober 2012)

So war dann heute erst einmal alleine Unterwegs,habe dann aber eine Gruppe gefunden und mich ihnen angeschlossen.
Bei mir waren es 39,44km bei einem Schnitt von 19,5kmh.
Die Wälder werden langsam aber sicher etwas feuchter.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Oktober 2012)

Zurück von spontanen 31km über die Höhe. Hab einige alte Trails mal wieder nicht mehr gefunden dafür 2-3 neue....es gibt noch viel zu entdecken für Non-Profis wie mich...
Unter anderem bin ich zum ersten mal überhaupt die "Himmelsleiter" hochgeklettert. Zum Gipfelkreuz hatte ich aber keine Lust mehr...

Hab mich erneut verliebt in meine Countdown AS Hose und den Mammut Ultimate Hoody. Damit ist man bei dem Wetter einfach pefekt angezogen...und ganz neu dabei, der URGE Endur-o-matic....hat sich bewährt und wird mein neuer Standardhelm...


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hab dann mal die Mittwochstour drin.
Das Wetter soll ja Trocken aber kalt werden.
Es geht halt auf den Winter zu,dann muss man eben 
die Winterklamotten wieder auspacken.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (9. Oktober 2012)

Bin Morgen leider verhindert, dafür habe mich heute mal aufs Rad geschwungen und musste nach einem Ausweichmanöver in einer mit Laub bedeckten Kurve gleich mal eine Bodenprobe nehmen.
Ansonsten waren es cirka 40 km heute, bei doch recht frischen Temperaturen.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Oktober 2012)

So das war doch mal wieder eine sehr gelungene Tour bei
bestem Wetter und mit tollen Mitfahrern.
Mit am Start waren dann Andreas,Achim,Rene und Kraksler.
Bei noch hellen Bedingungen haben wir deinige Trail`s mit
einbezogen,dann ging es rüber ins Bergheimer Loch uns 
Anschließend über die Wiedenfelder-Höhe zurück ins
Heimatland.
Bei mir waren es dann 48,38km bei einem sehr guten Schnitt
von 19,9kmh.
Dank an alle Mitfahrer.
@ Dietmar
Schade das es bei dir nicht geklappt hat,du hättest bestimmt Freude gehabt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (14. Oktober 2012)

So heutige Tour war dann voll im angestrebten Modus.
Bin dann mit Andreas und Dietmar vom Treffpunkt los zur 
Fischbachhöhe um Dietmar die neue Abfahrt zu zeigen
(aber er hat sich geweigert diese zu fahren)
dann rüber zum Bergheimer Loch schnell noch die Wiedenfelder-Höhe
umfahren und wieder zurück.
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt 58,16km bei
einem Schnitt von 20,2kmh.
Also alles im Soll.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (14. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Tour war gut heute,von oben trocken und von unten schön matschig.
Bei mir waren es 52km bei einem 19,9er Schnitt,habe auf der Heimfahrt im gegensatz zu euch wohl etwas getrödelt.

Naja,die neue Abfahrt die Freddy entdeckt hat,kommt wohl eher einem freien Fall gleich.


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## svenMTB (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
nachdem ich nun längere Zeit still mitgelesen habe, möchte ich auch mal kurz Hallo sagen.
Ich bin bereits seit einigen Jahren am biken, finde aber in letzter Zeit berufsbedingt kaum noch die Zeit und dementsprechend ist auch mein Trainingszustand. 
Wenn ich es denn mal schaffe, versuche ich mich auf der Glessener Höhe und Umgebung zurecht zufinden ( Hat jemand vlt. GPS-Tracks? ). Ansonsten bin ich auch öfters mal am Niederrhein.
Ich werde eure Ü40 Touren mal im Auge behalten und hoffe natürlich auf ein baldiges zusammentreffen 

LG und allen noch viel Spaß beim biken,

Sven


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Oktober 2012)

Da sich bis jetzt keiner Angemeldet hat
nehme ich die Tour wieder raus


----------



## PietAM (18. Oktober 2012)

So, heute das tolle Wetter ausgenutzt und eine schöne Tour in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe gedreht und dabei viele Trails gesurft. 3/4 der Tour im Hellen gefahren. Die letzten Trails, runter von der Fischbachhöhe und über den Abtsbusch, sowie den Rückweg über die Felder dann mit Lampe. Insgesamt kamen so 47Km im Kurzarmtrikot und Baggy-Short bei Temperaturen um 20 Grad zusammen. Dazu ein Farbenmeer der bunten Blätter der Bäume im Wald. Einfach klasse!

Gruß Peter


----------



## AAFA (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,

werde mal eine er berüschtigten Ü40 Touren, für morgen, einstellen , 
das Wetter muss ausgenutzt werden. 


Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,
nach unserem Traum-ax stand erstmal ne längere Pause an, die jedoch vom aktuellen Hoch jäh beendet wurde ;-)
Ich war gestern und heute rund um die Glessener unterwegs. Da ich behutsam einrollen muss u mag, sind die üblichen Heizereien noch nix für mich.
Falls Sonntag bedächtig gerollt u gequatscht wird, wär ich dabei. Ansonsten warte ich noch etwas.

Ciao Beppe


----------



## brigdompteur (19. Oktober 2012)

Ü40-Tour,da darf ich wohl nicht fehlen!

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## AAFA (20. Oktober 2012)

So Leute,

alle die nicht mitgefahren sind, weil es früh war oder aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen nicht abkömmlich waren, haben eine schöne Ü40 Tour, bei bestem Wetter und schönsten Trailbedienungen, verpasst .
Mit Dietmar bin ich dann über die Glessener rüber zur Fischbachhöhe und zurück über den alten Tagebau Bergheim gefahren. Haben versucht soviele Trails wie möglich mitzunehmen, was auch recht gut gelungen ist. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag bei etwa 18,8 km/h, was fürs Alter nicht schlecht ist . Bei mir waren es am Ende dann 47 km und einigen ungezählten Höhenmeter. So vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch morgen früh aufzustehen, falls ja werde ich mich Freddy anschließen. 

Andreas


----------



## svenMTB (20. Oktober 2012)

War heute leider nicht in Köln, sonst hätte ich mich gerne angeschlossen. Beim nächsten Mal dann hoffentlich 

LG Sven


----------



## Roboman63 (20. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch mit nem Kumpel unterwegs gewesen,super schön zufahren.
Hat richtig spaß gemacht. 
Aber die Besonderheit bei unserer Tour war , das wir nach dem überqueren der Bahnstrecke Richtung Quaderath von einem nackten Wanderer mit seinem Hund überrascht wurden. Ist das jetzt normal,
Habe ich das FKK-Schild übersehen

Naja, kool bleiben, weiterfahren und ignorieren.

Gruß an Alle, Michael


----------



## jobo1 (20. Oktober 2012)

Junge, Junge
und da sage noch einer, hier wäre nichts mehr los.
Bin mal gespannt, was wir morgen mit Freddy so alles sehen.
Grüße
Achim


Roboman63 schrieb:


> Bin auch mit nem Kumpel unterwegs gewesen,super schön zufahren.
> Hat richtig spaß gemacht.
> Aber die Besonderheit bei unserer Tour war , das wir nach dem überqueren der Bahnstrecke Richtung Quaderath von einem nackten Wanderer mit seinem Hund überrascht wurden. Ist das jetzt normal,
> Habe ich das FKK-Schild übersehen
> ...


----------



## hummock (21. Oktober 2012)

Roboman63 schrieb:


> Aber die Besonderheit bei unserer Tour war , das wir nach dem überqueren der Bahnstrecke Richtung Quaderath von einem nackten Wanderer mit seinem Hund überrascht wurden. Ist das jetzt normal,



Er hat sein Rad bestimmt verkauft






MfG 
Uli


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Oktober 2012)

hummock schrieb:


> Er hat sein Rad bestimmt verkauft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja da war doch was


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Oktober 2012)

So das war dann heute mal wieder eine richtig schöne Sommerliche Tour.
Mitfahrer wie immer klasse und für alles zu haben .
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt 65,34km 
bei einem 19,9er Schnitt und 475hm.
Was will man also mehr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Verlierer (21. Oktober 2012)

Jungs, passt gut auf, wenn ihr demnächst wieder zum Nightride auf der Glessener Höhe und Umgebung unterwegs seid. 
Die wütende Äußerung eines Jeepfahrers, der gestern einer MTB-Gruppe gefährlich nahe kam, beinhaltete Schimpfen über Biker, die nachts da rumfahren und auf die er das nächste mal schießen würde. 
Unglaublich, was für Leute da draußen rumfahren dürfen. Der gehört ja echt in Behandlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi Verlierer
Hast du dir das Nummernschild gemerkt.
Weil der Typ scheint ja wirklich krank zu sein.Man sollte man den anzeigen,
bevor er hier wirklich jemanden verletzt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## PietAM (22. Oktober 2012)

So, habe gestern wieder die Morgenstunden ausgenutzt und bin recht früh zu einer ausgedehnten Tour in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe gestartet. Mit der Sonne im Rücken  und besten Bodenverhältnissen, die griffigen Trails unter die Stollen meiner Fat Alberts genommen. Dabei wieder so viel wie möglich mit eingebunden, inkl. Asphalt-Wheelie-Turmauffahrt und anschließendem Speed-Turm-Abfahrtssurfen, Auffahrt zum Gipfelkreuz und Abfahrt zum Grillplatz über die "Rinne" - den Grillplatztrail, den Sportplatztrail und rüber zum Krater. Dort ein - zwei Sessions mit ein wenig Airtime  über Königsdorf in Richtung Quarzwerke. Die Quarzwerke inkl. dem "Abgrundtrail" umrundet und über Kerpen-Horrem in den Kreisverkehr und diesmal den Trail vorbei am Aldi hoch auf die Fischbachhöhe. Von dieser über den "Fünf-Hügel-Trail" rein in den ehem. Tagebau Bergheim (der Tagebautrail ist leider noch immer gesperrt). Diesen durchquert bis zum Tagebaukreuz und von dort über den Abtsbusch vorbei am Hallerhof und die Felder zurück. Auf der Tour einige Biker gesehen, die auch das phantastische Wetter zum Biken genutzt haben. Hammer Tour, bei angenehmen Temperaturen um die 20 Grad und nochmals mit Kurzarmtrikot (wahrscheinlich das letzte Mal in diesem Jahr?!). Dabei kamen 58Km mit tollen Eindrücken und grosser Farbenvielfalt der Blätter im Wald zusammen!
Gruß Peter


----------



## Verlierer (22. Oktober 2012)

Nach der Nummer habe ich meinen Mann auch gleich gefragt, aber er hat sie sich nicht gemerkt.
Vor lauter Aufregung über die Schießwut auf Nachtbiker verschwieg er mir den Nacktbiker.
Einer aus seiner Gruppe hat die Nummer vermulich, ich erkundige mich.


----------



## AAFA (22. Oktober 2012)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So das war dann heute mal wieder eine richtig schöne Sommerliche Tour.
> Mitfahrer wie immer klasse und für alles zu haben .
> Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt 65,34km
> bei einem 19,9er Schnitt und 475hm.
> ...



Kann mich dem ganzen nur anschließen, dies ist jedoch nur durch den hervorragenden Guide möglich gewesen.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Oktober 2012)

Tour für morgen ist drin,aber um die Zeit ist es echt kalt.
Hoffentlich wird es morgen so schön wie heute
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Roboman63 (28. Oktober 2012)

War heute schon früh unterwegs, 427 Höhenmeter, super schön aber im Schatten Minustemperaturen. Leider ist mir beim downhillen ein Ast ins Hinterrad gekommen,4 Speichen waren weg. Aber das hat mich nicht am Weiterfahren aufgehalten. Dank Kabelbinder ging es zügig weiter.

Gruß an Alle, Michael          PS: Damit Ihr Euch ein Bild vom Ausmaß machen könnt habe ich zwei Fotos im Album hochgeladen


----------



## pd1 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Michael, hast du speichen da wenn nicht bringe ich dir welsche mit ....
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Oktober 2012)

Heutige Tour bei besten Bedingungen und Sonne ohne Ende.
Bei mir waren es 53,93km bei einem Schnitt von 17,1kmh.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (31. Oktober 2012)

Bei dem Matsch gibt es heute leider keine Tour .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (31. Oktober 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Bei dem Matsch gibt es heute leider keine Tour .



He was den hier los, sind wir den jetzt alles Warmduscher . Gegen den Matsch gibt es doch Wasser im Anschluß, üfrs Bike in reinster Form und den Biker veredelt mit einigen Hopfen und Gerstenkörner 

Jetzt hätte ich mir bald Urlaub genommen.

Andreas


----------



## AAFA (31. Oktober 2012)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Heutige Tour bei besten Bedingungen und Sonne ohne Ende.
> Bei mir waren es 53,93km bei einem Schnitt von 17,1kmh.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Verspäteter Nachtrag zum WE,

dank den guten Guide und der anderen Mitfahrer eine tolle Tour. Hoffe das ich nicht den Schnitt allzu sehr gesenkt habe. 

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (2. November 2012)

Tour für Sonntag ist drin.


----------



## spökes (2. November 2012)

Verlierer schrieb:


> Jungs, passt gut auf, wenn ihr demnächst wieder zum Nightride auf der Glessener Höhe und Umgebung unterwegs seid.
> Die wütende Äußerung eines Jeepfahrers, der gestern einer MTB-Gruppe gefährlich nahe kam, beinhaltete Schimpfen über Biker, die nachts da rumfahren und auf die er das nächste mal schießen würde.
> Unglaublich, was für Leute da draußen rumfahren dürfen. Der gehört ja echt in Behandlung.



Dem lassen wir die Luft raus...fahre zwar nicht sooo viel aber der braucht ne Lektion !


----------



## brigdompteur (3. November 2012)

Hi,

bin morgen dabei,wird ne schöne Schlammschlacht.

Gruß Dietmar​


----------



## Naish90 (4. November 2012)

Hi,

war gerade 2 Std. unterwegs.
Viel Matsch und schwerer Boden.
Konnte leider heute Morgen nicht.
Hoffe das es am Mittwoch klappt.

LG Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (4. November 2012)

Tja schade Ingo.
Wir hatten heute morgen ja mal richtig schönes Wetter.
Der Boden war zwar sehr matschig aber trotzdem gut fahrbar
Bei mir sind somit auch 50,99km zusammen gekommen.
Und Walter lebt noch,denn er war heute mit von der Partie.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (6. November 2012)

Hallo Biker,

an alle die heute Arbeiten müssen, schade. Komme gerade von einer gemütlichen, matschigen Runde bei herlichem Wetter. Sonne pur, wunderbare Farben der Natur super Luft aber kühl.
So nun hoffe ich das morgen ebenso gutes Wetter ist wie heute. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (6. November 2012)

Kann ja nicht jeder bei Ruhe-Wärme-Erholung sein!:kotz:
Aber es sei Dir natürlich gegönnt



AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> an alle die heute Arbeiten müssen, schade. Komme gerade von einer gemütlichen, matschigen Runde bei herlichem Wetter. Sonne pur, wunderbare Farben der Natur super Luft aber kühl.
> So nun hoffe ich das morgen ebenso gutes Wetter ist wie heute.
> ...


----------



## PietAM (6. November 2012)

So, heute mit nem Kumpel die Regenpause am frühen Abend ausgenutzt und zu einem Nightride in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe aufgebrochen. Von oben trocken, zwar windig aber nicht all zu kalt, und grösstenteils schweren, nassen und bremsenden Böden, einige schöne Trails im Lichtkegel der Helmlampen unter die Stollen genommen. Haben zum Glück den wütenden Jeepfahrer nicht gesehen! Nur nette Wanderer, Reiter und Jogger - so wie immer halt! Zurück über die Felder sind wir dann von massig Rückenwind belohnt worden. So macht "Ausrollen" Spass und es sind klasse 35Km zusammen gekommen!
Gruß Peter


----------



## AAFA (8. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich muss sagen das der Dienstag eindeutig besser war zum fahren, trocken und schön sonnig.. Gestern zusammen mit Ingo unterwegs gewesen, wir haben dann noch Freddy eingesammelt und sind über den Tagebau Bergheim, Wiedenfelder zurück nach der Glessener. War eine recht feuchte Angelegenheit von unten, eine Schlammkur ist nichts dagegen. Andere zahlen viel Geld dafür.
Hoffe nun das die nächste Tour bei besserem Wetter stattfindet.

Andreas


----------



## PietAM (8. November 2012)

Also bei uns war´s schon am Dienstag Abend schön schlammig!







Gruß Peter


----------



## Freddy41 (8. November 2012)

Also ich sah gestern aus wie eine ....
Aber es war trotz allem eine klasse Tour
bei schlammigen guten Bedingungen.


----------



## PietAM (11. November 2012)

Heute auf den Wetterbericht gehört und mit nem Kumpel zu einer Tour in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe aufgebrochen. Und was soll man sagen, kurz nach zehn Uhr kamen die ersten blauen Flecken am Himmel raus. Kurze Zeit später hat die Sonnen unseren Wetterpoker belohnt. Von oben trocken, war der Boden allerdings tief, bremsend und teils extrem matschig. Nach der Hälfte der Tour hat man bis auf einige wenige Stellen an Rad und Klamotten, ausser braunem Matsch nichts mehr gesehen. Auf der Tour haben wir wieder so viele Trails gesurft wie möglich und auch einige bekannte Gesichter gesehen, die das Wetter zum Biken genutzt und sich durch den Schlamm gekämpft haben. Klasse Tour und gut 42Km!


----------



## brigdompteur (11. November 2012)

Heute kurze Rund im Wald gedreht und bei dem vielen Matsch die Tour kurzerhand auf die Strasse verlegt war mir dann doch zu viel Dreck von unten.
So waren es heute knapp 60km bei doch sehr schönem Wetter.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Naish90 (12. November 2012)

Auch Andreas (AAFA), Michael (Roboman63), und ich haben uns gestern durch den Matsch gekämfpt. Wetter war ja super, nur der Boden war gut getränkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roboman63 (12. November 2012)

Kann nur bestätigen, war schön matschig Gestern, ist halt mehr Technik und Vorsicht gefragt.Ansonsten ein geiler Tag!


----------



## PietAM (14. November 2012)

So, heute wieder zu einem spannenden Nightride mit nem Kumpel in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe gestartet.  Viele Trails mitgenommen und den Wald mit Helmlampe bei Nacht durchstreift. Klasse 32Km bei überwiegend trockenen, teils aber immer noch auch feuchten Bodenbeschaffenheiten mit einigen Schlammlöchern und Pfützen. Durch den teilweise bremsenden Boden zwar anstrengend, hat der Ride aber wieder richtig Spass gemacht.
Gruß Peter


----------



## AAFA (15. November 2012)

Hi,

Ingo und Ich waren gestern Abend auch unterwegs, zu nächst bei Tageslicht und später mit Unterstützung einer Lampe auf dem Kopf.
Bis auf die Temperaturen waren es nette 33 km mit 300hm. So hoffe das die nächste Tour wieer bei Tageslicht gefahren werden kann. 

Andreas


----------



## AAFA (16. November 2012)

Schon wieder schönstes Wetter, 

komme gerade von einer kurzen und knackigen Runde über die Glessener . Die Bodenverhältnisse haben sich wesentlich verbessert, nur das heute eine Treibjagd ist, hat das Tempo etwas in die Höhe getrieben.
Hoffentlich bleibt es so wie heute, das verspricht dann bestes Biken am WE, wen ich nicht arbeiten müsste. 

Andreas


----------



## PietAM (17. November 2012)

Heute das gute Wetter genutzt und eine ausgiebige Runde auf der Glessener-Höhe gedreht. Dabei waren die Trails fast zu 100% komplett mit Blättern bedeckt, so dass man teils den Trail nur noch erahnen konnte. Heute auch die Quarzwerke umrundet. Die Bodenverhältnisse waren größtenteils trocken, wenn feucht dann griffig. Nur an den bekannten nassen Stellen hats von unten Matschbeschuss gegeben. Klasse 47Km bei besten Bedingungen.  
Gruss Peter


----------



## Naish90 (21. November 2012)

Werde heute eine Runde drehen, wenn einer Lust hat.....
So um 17:00 Uhr.


----------



## Beppe (21. November 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Werde heute eine Runde drehen, wenn einer Lust hat.....
> So um 17:00 Uhr.


Hi Ingo,
hab Deinen Beitrag leider gerade erst gesehen. Ich bin heute mit Claus rund um die Glessener unterwegs gewesen. Schade, wir hätten prima gemeinsam radeln können. 
Leider wurden in den letzten Tagen kaum noch Touren eingestellt. 
Freu mich, wenn wir bald mal wieder in stärkerer Besetzung starten.
Gruss Beppe


----------



## Freddy41 (22. November 2012)

Bin jetzt erst einmal Sonntags mit der Jugend der Staubwolke unterwegs.
Kann daher keine Touren eintragen,wird sich aber ändern sobald die Fahrer genug Technik haben um Touren mit uns zu fahren.
Mittwochs trage ich demnächst dann wieder Touren ein.
Aber wenn sich bis Dienstags keiner eingetragen hat nehme ich 
die Touren Mittwochs morgens wieder raus.
Da Ingo schon um 17.00 Uhr unterwegs ist und ich keine Lust habe den Rest der Tour alleine zu fahren werde ich das nicht mehr machen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (22. November 2012)

Hi,

bin jetzt auch wieder Mittwochs zu Hause abkömmlich und würde mich über gemeinsame Nightrides freuen,leider ist bei mir vor 18:00 Uhr nichts 
zu machen.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (22. November 2012)

OK, habe verstanden!
Die nächste Tour steht wieder für 18:30 drin .


----------



## PietAM (23. November 2012)

So, waren Mittwoch auch wieder zu zweit auf der Glessener-Höhe zum wöchentlichen Nightride unterwegs. Haben aber niemanden mit Lampe im Wald getroffen (auch den Jeepfahrer nicht). Sind immer den Lichtkegeln der Helmlampen nach eine etwas abgespeckte Vatertagstour (33Km) durch den Wald gerollt. Hat mal ganz kurz etwas getröpfelt aber nicht der Rede wert, zum Schluss war's von oben wieder trocken, Biker und Bikes haben aber wieder ne schöne Schlammpackung erhalten. 
Bis bald im Wald 
Peter


----------



## brigdompteur (25. November 2012)

Hi,
heute schöne Tour mit Pino und Jörg gehabt,Wetter war ja soweit gut,Trails teils trocken bis sehr matschig.
Auf dem Weg zum Gipfelkreuz ist uns noch Freddy mit seiner Vereinstruppe entgegengekommen.
Naja am ende waren es um die 35km gespickt mit doch teils heftigen Gegenwind.
 @Ingo,gute Entscheidung.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Roboman63 (25. November 2012)

War Gestern auf Tour, sehr glatt auf den Wurzeltrails,fahre im Moment mit Armprotectoren.Macht Sinn, beim Wegrutschen und Fallen weniger Schmerz und Verletzung.Ersteres kommt bei mir öffters vor.Gruß an Alle, Michael


----------



## PietAM (25. November 2012)

Waren heute auch wieder in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe unterwegs. Kann Dietmars Trailbeschreibung nur bestätigen, teils trocken und dann wieder triefend matschig. Aber trotzdem schöne Tour. Der Gegenwind war teils heftig, wir haben uns aber so fortbewegt, dass wir den Wind meist im Rücken hatten. Haben heute auch wieder die Quarzwerke umrundet, mussten den Abgrundtrail aber auslassen, da dieser unfahrbar war. So sind Klasse 40Km zusammen gekommem.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Naish90 (27. November 2012)

Habe mal eine Tour für morgen eingestellt, in der Hoffnung das es trocken bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (27. November 2012)

Hi Ingo,

habe mich mal für den morgigen Nightride eingetragen und bringe noch einen Kumpel mit. 

Viele Grüsse
Peter


----------



## AAFA (28. November 2012)

Hallo,

an alle die heute zur Nachtfahrt aufbrechen, die Glessener ist eine Schlammbahn. Komme gerade von einer gemütlichen Runde über die Glessener, habe mein Fahrrad unter dem Schlamm suchen müssen.
Die Waldarbeiter haben ihren Teil dazu beigetragen.
Leider kann ich heute nicht mitfahren, habe Spätschicht, wünsche euch aber viel Spaß bei der Schlammkur.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (28. November 2012)

Ich kann heute schon wieder nicht
Hoffe das es ab nächste Woche wieder klappt.
Wünsche euch heute aber trotz Schlamm eine schöne
Tour.


----------



## PietAM (28. November 2012)

So Leute, 
heute einen klasse Nightride zu viert und mit 4 Helmlampen in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe gedreht. Aufgrund der sehr matschigen Bodenverhältnissen hat unser heutiger Guide, der Ingo, in waiser Vorausschau eine klasse Runde durch und um den ehem. Tagebau Bergheim, mit einigen schönen Trails, Abfahrten und Anstiegen ausgewählt. So kamen mit An- und Abfahrt klasse 40Km zusammen. Schöne Runde mit einer netten Bikergruppe.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Naish90 (29. November 2012)

Hier kann ich Peter nur Recht geben.
Bis auf den schei..... Matscht war es eine super Tour.
Es war auch noch nicht zu kalt .
Friedhelm, hoffentlich klapp es bei Dir das nächtse mal.
Bei mir waren es nur 35 Km.

Grüße auch an die Jungs aus Habbelrath!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## jim-beam (29. November 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hier kann ich Peter nur Recht geben.
> Bis auf den schei..... Matscht war es eine super Tour.
> Es war auch noch nicht zu kalt .
> Friedhelm, hoffentlich klapp es bei Dir das nächtse mal.
> ...


 
Hallo Ingo,
Kannst du mir nochmal den Namen oder bezeichnung deiner Helmlampe
mitteilen und wo ich sie bestellen kann. Hab schon ein wenig Alzheimer !
Übrigens wir kommen aus Hücheln !
Danke & Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Naish90 (29. November 2012)

Hallo Jürgen,

schau mal hier:


http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-872/

http://www.fireflyer-shop.com/Fahrradbeleuchtung/Magicshine/MJ-872

Gruß, Ingo




jim-beam schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> Kannst du mir nochmal den Namen oder bezeichnung deiner Helmlampe
> mitteilen und wo ich sie bestellen kann. Hab schon ein wenig Alzheimer !
> Übrigens wir kommen aus Hücheln !
> ...


----------



## jim-beam (29. November 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> schau mal hier:
> 
> ...


 

Ja Danke !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Verlierer (1. Dezember 2012)

Kenne jetzt die Autonummer.


----------



## Naish90 (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja, und wie ist die Nummer und welches Auto, welche Farbe?
Wenn Du die Nummer für Dich behältst nützt uns das auch nichts!

Gruß, Ingo



Verlierer schrieb:


> Kenne jetzt die Autonummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verlierer (1. Dezember 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Ja, und wie ist die Nummer und welches Auto, welche Farbe?
> Wenn Du die Nummer für Dich behältst nützt uns das auch nichts!
> 
> Gruß, Ingo



Bin mir nicht sicher ob es politisch korrekt ist, hier ein amtliches Kennzeichen zu posten. Ich will nicht das eine Unrecht mit einem neuen vergelten.

Schick ich per PN, die Nummer. Mach wie Du denkst.
Ansonsten handelt es sich um einen Geländewagen der Firma Toyota (musste das Logo im Kühlergrill erstmal googlen, mich interessieren Autos Null, außer die, die mich umfahren wollen).
Drin saßen 2 finstere Gesellen, Ü 50, ich hatte nicht das Bedürfnis stehenzubleiben und zu fotografieren, nachdem die mir irgendwas sexistisches hinterhergerufen haben. Habe mich nur umgedreht und geschaut, ob hinten dieser schwarze Wildschweinkopf mit der weißen Ränderung drauf war und mir schnell die Autonummer gemerkt. Es war exakt die selbe Stelle und auch die ungefähre Uhrzeit, wo der die Radgruppe vor ein paar Wochen belästigt hat, wenn man die Auffahrt von der Glessener zur Fischbachhöhe raufkommt, ca. 12.15 Uhr. Mir war echt mulmig mit den Typen im Nacken, man kann es auch Angst nennen.


----------



## Verlierer (3. Dezember 2012)

Heute kalte Fangopackung bei Schneegestöber über Glessener, Fischbachhöhe, Abtsbusch, Glessener zurück an den Domstadtrand. Die Wege waren butterweich und ein ordentlicher Dauerfrost wäre jetzt sehr wünschenswert. Aber Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht, wundersamer Weise.


----------



## Kraksler (3. Dezember 2012)

Verlierer schrieb:


> Drin saßen 2 finstere Gesellen, Ü 50, ich hatte nicht das Bedürfnis stehenzubleiben und zu fotografieren, nachdem die mir irgendwas sexistisches hinterhergerufen haben. Habe mich nur umgedreht und geschaut, ob hinten dieser schwarze Wildschweinkopf mit der weißen Ränderung drauf war und mir schnell die Autonummer gemerkt.



Der Wagen ist mir diesen Sommer auf der Fischbachhöhe (Asphaltweg) entgegengekommen. Geschwindigkeit und Fahrverhalten hatten mir gezeigt, dass es dem Fahrer nicht passte, dass ich ihm entgegen komme. 

Der Typ muss meiner Meinung einer mit Jagdschein für dieses Gebiet sein. Sollte nicht schwer sein herauszufinden wer das alles ist.


----------



## brigdompteur (3. Dezember 2012)

@Verlierer
eigentlich sollte man diese Pöbeleien aktenkundig mach,damit die 2 finsteren Gesellen vielleicht ihr Fehlverhalten überdenken,und
wie wird wohl deren Vorgesetzten darüber denken?


----------



## Naish90 (4. Dezember 2012)

Also bei diesem Wetter stell ich keine Tour ein!
Hoffe, dass es schnell trockener wird.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,

nun habe ich morgen mal Zeit und nun das, schlechtes Wetter und keine Tour.
Hatte ja gehofft das Ingo sich von dem Wetter nicht beeinflußen läßt, .
Hoffe auch auf besseres Wetter.

Andreas


----------



## Beppe (4. Dezember 2012)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> @Verlierer
> eigentlich sollte man diese Pöbeleien aktenkundig mach,damit die 2 finsteren Gesellen vielleicht ihr Fehlverhalten überdenken,und
> wie wird wohl deren Vorgesetzten darüber denken?



Claus und ich sind letztens BEI DUNKELHEIT in der Waldzufahrt vom Hallerhof aus fast von einem Pickup überrollt worden. Das Kennzeichen war nicht zu erkennen.

Das ist jetzt kein Spass mehr. Vielleicht raffen sich die Biker, die das Kennzeichen haben auf und opfern ein paar Minuten für einen Besuch auf einer Polizeiwache. 

Ich werde versuchen, mein Handy Videoaufnahmebereit mitzuführen um im Fall der Fälle etwas für den elektronischen Pranger aufnehmen zu können. Mehr als die Begegnung im dunkeln hab ich bisher ja (zu Glück) nicht erleben müssen.

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...aht-in-Kopfhoehe-ueber-Weg-article919132.html

Gruss Beppe


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (4. Dezember 2012)

Was ist das denn für ein Pick-Up? Eventuell RWE?


----------



## Beppe (4. Dezember 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Pick-Up? Eventuell RWE?



Wohl ein Toyota (siehe ein paar Posts weiter oben).

Ich denke, dass es sich bei der betreffenden Person um einen Bauern oder Förster handelt. Ich bin Sonntag auf einem privaten Termin bei jemandem, der den Beziktsförster (oder wie der sich nennt) kennt und werde mal versuchen an Kontaktdaten zu kommen um da mal höflich vorzusprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (4. Dezember 2012)

Weil es ein Toyota ist dachte ich sofort an RWE. Dort wird meist mit weißen Toyota Hillux gefahren.


----------



## Verlierer (4. Dezember 2012)

Der Pick up von Beppe und der ist aber nicht der Wagen den ich meine, denn das war ein Jeep oder SUV oder einfach deutsch Geländewagen der Marke Toyota. Nach meinen Verständnis ist ein Pickup aber ein Geländewagen mit offener Ladefläche, oder? Das Ding was ich meine, war zu. Was das Ganze aber noch schlimmer macht, denn somit sind da mehr Feinde unterwegs als man denkt.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte jeden Vorfall melden.

Habe heute mit einem Arbeitskollegen darüber gesprochen (arbeite im Tagebau Hambach) und er meinte auch, wenn es sich um irgendwelche RWE Mitarbeiter oder Fremdfirmen handelt, direkt beim RWE zusätzlich Anzeigen. Denn gerade RWE kann zur Zeit gar keine zusätzliche schlechte Presse gebrauchen und wird definitiv handeln.

Ein Pick-Up hat eine Ladefläche und sollte er von Toyota und weiß sein, dann ist er zu 99% vom RWE oder einer Fremdfirma.


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich kenne einen Polizisten,dem werde ich den Sachverhalt
morgen mal schildern und fragen was zu tun ist.


----------



## PietAM (7. Dezember 2012)

Aufgrund der sehr weichen Böden in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe, habe ich mich gestern mal für eine lonelystreetnightride-Wheelietour entschieden. Dabei entlang des Pulheimer Randkanals über die Felder nach Widdersdorf, vorbei an Lövenich in Richtung Brauweiler, weiter zum Fuße der Glessener-Höhe und kurz vor Glessen zurück nach Pulheim. Durch günstige Windverhältnisse Wheelieeinlagen eingebaut bis die Hände brennen. Schön entspannte Tour mit 85% Wheelieanteil.
Gruß Peter


----------



## RunningPumi (8. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

habe versucht heute morgen die GH zu erreichen, hab's aber nach 1 km  Tiefschneefahren aufgegeben. Stattdessen die frische Luft genossen und  mit klammen Fingern Fotos geschossen...












Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Dezember 2012)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe versucht heute morgen die GH zu erreichen, hab's aber nach 1 km  Tiefschneefahren aufgegeben. Stattdessen die frische Luft genossen und  mit klammen Fingern Fotos geschossen...
> 
> ...



Hat sich doch gelohnt, schönes Bild...auf Amundsens Spuren...könnte auch nahe Südpol sein...


----------



## jim-beam (8. Dezember 2012)

Also auch ich habe versucht heute die Glessener zu bezwingen !
Bei der zweiten Auffahrt habe ich aufgegeben und umgedreht.
Es war zwar ein Traumhaftes Wetter aber ohne Spikes sehr mühsam.
Am Ende waren es 24 hart erkämpfte km bei einem schlappen Schnitt von 13,3 km/h
Schönes WE & Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## AAFA (8. Dezember 2012)

So Leute,

was seit Ihr denn für Weischeier .
Ingo und ich sind schön durchs Bergheimer Loch gefahren, bis auf die tiefen Stellen von den Schneeverwehungen war es auch ganz ok.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## jim-beam (8. Dezember 2012)

AAFA schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> was seit Ihr denn für Weischeier .
> Ingo und ich sind schön durchs Bergheimer Loch gefahren, bis auf die tiefen Stellen von den Schneeverwehungen war es auch ganz ok.
> ...


 

Ich werde dran Arbeiten !

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Roboman63 (9. Dezember 2012)

War das ne geile Tour heute, gefühlte 65 Km in den Beinen (es waren nur 25) in fantastischer Schneelandschaft . Der Nobby Nick mit ca 1.6 Bar hatte gut Gripp und die Fahrtechnik wurde auf eine harte Probe gestellt  . Ich hoffe, Patrik und seinem Begleiter hat es auch Spaß gemacht.

Gruß an Alle , Michael


----------



## pd1 (9. Dezember 2012)

Ja Michael hat sehr viel spaß gemacht .
Hier mal die Bilder :













Gruß pd


----------



## Naish90 (11. Dezember 2012)

Ja Leute,

bei diesem bescheidenem Wetter gibt es leider keine Mittwochstour 

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (11. Dezember 2012)

Das ist aber jetzt wirklich nicht fair;.
Nun habe ich mal Zeit und was ist, schlechtes Wetter und keiner fährt.
Nun, da ich ja festgestellt habe, warum es besser ist hinter Ingo zu bleiben, hätte ich eh nicht fahren können.
Also hier die offizielle Erkenntnis: Sobald du an Ingo vorbei bist, kommt irgendwo eine Eisplatte her und zerlegt dich,. Mir am Samstag passiert. Das Ergebnis ist ein extrem dickes Knie und eine noch ausstehende Diagnose,. Werde also dieses Jahr kein Bike mehr fahren können, .

Bin mental aber immer vor Ingo. 

Andreas


----------



## PietAM (11. Dezember 2012)

So, heute wieder unseren wöchentlichen Nightride in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe absolviert. Dabei haben wir uns wetterbedingt auf eine Schlammschlacht eingestellt, wurden aber von teils vereisten Stellen und sogar mit leichtem Pulverschnee bedeckten Wegen überrascht. Somit haben sich brettharte und butterweiche, nasse, verschlammte Trails abgewechselt. Bedingt durch die vereisten harten Stellen und anschliessenden weichen matschigen Stellen sowie das Biken bei Dunkelheit, war der Ride ein klasse Fahrtechnikkurs für Balance, Geschicklichkeit und Bikebeherrschung. In jedem Fall hat der Nightride wieder richtig Laune gemacht und den "Jeepfahrer" haben wir wieder nicht gesehen! Mit An- und Abfahrt sind klasse 28 Kilometer
zusammen gekommen.
Gruß Peter


----------



## jim-beam (12. Dezember 2012)

So heute einen schönen Nightride über die Glessener gefahren, bei bestem
Wetter. Boden Verhältnisse waren Ok ab und zu etwas glatt.
Am Ende waren es 33 km.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (13. Dezember 2012)

AAFA schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis ist ein extrem dickes Knie und eine noch ausstehende Diagnose,. Werde also dieses Jahr kein Bike mehr fahren können, .
> 
> Bin mental aber immer vor Ingo.
> 
> Andreas



Wünsche Dir gute Besserung. Darf man da jetzt einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr Wünschen?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Dezember 2012)

Manchmal helfen Knie-Protektoren auch auf der "gutmütigen" GH...Gute Besserung fürs Knie von hier...


----------



## AAFA (13. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche, den guten Rutsch habe ich voRWEg genommen. 

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hi Andreas
Auch von mir gute Besserung.
Hoffe du fällst nicht all zu lange aus.
Denn ab morgen wird es wieder warm und Nass.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## PietAM (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Andreas,

auch von mir viele Genesungswünsche, auf das Du schnell wieder auf die Trails in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe kommst.

Viele Grüsse Peter


----------



## Verlierer (14. Dezember 2012)

Heute, ähm, ist ja schon gestern jetzt,mmal wieder über die teilweise vereiste Glessener geradelt. 2 mal hoch war ok, runter etwas riskanter. Die asphaltierte Straße war eher eine Eisbahn. 
Ein paar Schrecksekunden hatte ich zwar, aber grösstenteils war es eine sehr entspannte und sonnige Tour, 50 frostige km.
Jetzt wird es wieder Frühling - meine Tulpen gucken schon 1 cm aus der Erde - kann das sein?


----------



## AAFA (14. Dezember 2012)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Andreas
> Auch von mir gute Besserung.
> Hoffe du fällst nicht all zu lange aus.
> Denn ab morgen wird es wieder warm und Nass.
> Gruß Friedhelm.



Danke für die Genesungswünsche, habe nächste Woche ein MRT, mal sehen was raus kommt.
Gefühlt könnte ich schon wieder fahren, warten wir es mal ab.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Dezember 2012)

@ Andreas
Ok wünsche dir dabei alles Glück das ein Biker braucht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (15. Dezember 2012)

Heute eine schöne matschige Runde bei bestem Wetter gemacht
Waren nur 35Km aber gefühlt 50Km.

Wenn es morgen trocken ist fahre ich wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (15. Dezember 2012)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Heute eine schöne matschige Runde bei bestem Wetter gemacht
> Waren nur 35Km aber gefühlt 50Km.
> 
> Wenn es morgen trocken ist fahre ich wieder!



Das ist alles nicht mehr schön, . Schade wenn man will und nicht kann.

Andreas


----------



## dicker70 (15. Dezember 2012)

AAFA schrieb:


> Das ist alles nicht mehr schön, . Schade wenn man will und nicht kann.
> 
> Andreas


 
Ich kann dich verstehen
LG  Dicker


----------



## PietAM (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja, bin froh dass ich bei dem Wetter meine Fat(ten) 2.4er Alberts drauf habe. Bei dem Tauwetter sind die Böden echt weich und tief, dazu noch die nach einer Tour anstehende Reinigung von Bike und Biker, da fällt die Entscheidung manchmal schwer sich aufs Bike zu schwingen. Macht aber trotzdem immer wieder Spass.
Bis bald auf den Trails
Peter


----------



## Verlierer (16. Dezember 2012)

Im Duett die recht weichen Wege der Glessener gepflügt. 64 km mit 400 hm in 3,5 Stunden waren es am Ende, wobei wir schon nach der Hälfte gefühlt das Doppelte gefahren sind. Mir persönlich gefällt Bodenfrost wesentlich besser, aber auch heute ging der Dreck wieder ab. Schön war es.


----------



## Naish90 (18. Dezember 2012)

Habe mal eine Tour für morgen eingetragen, in der Hoffnung das es ab jetzt nicht mehr regnet.


----------



## Naish90 (20. Dezember 2012)

War dann gestern Abend mal auf der Straße 40Km unterwegs.
Hatte im Wald aber auch keinen Zweck, war einfach zu nass.
Auch im Bergheimer Loch war es zu nass.
Hoffe das der sch.... Regen bald mal aufhört.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verlierer (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich war heute unterwegs, 4 Stunden, Glessener, Fischbachhöhe, Abtsbusch und den letzten Rest habe ich mir im Stadtwald gegeben.
Die Bedingungen waren von sehr gut bis sehr schlecht, 
das Wetter war aber super, sogar Sonne gehabt die Hälfte der Zeit.
Am Ende waren es 75 km mit 540 hm. 
Nächste Tour Sonntag und Montag geplant.


----------



## AAFA (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Biker,

wünsche euch allen ein Frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Nachdem wir alle den 21.12.12 überlebt haben,, können wir uns aufs neue Jahr freuen .
Wünsche euch ein Sturz und Pannenfreies Jahr 2013, mit vielen schönen Trails.
Da mein Sturz der vergangenen Tage bis auf einen Tüschtigen Bluterguss keine negativen Folgen hatte, man bin ich durchtrainiert, werde ich im kommenden Jahr wiedermal versuchen an Ingo vorbei zu kommen . Nehmen wir uns dies mal vor. 

Trotzdem ist immer da vorne, wo ich bin.   


Andreas


----------



## PietAM (22. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,
auch ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und eine guten Rutsch in gesundes, sportliches, und erfolgreiches Neues Jahr 2013!
Aufgrund der immer noch sehr nassen Bedingungen, war ich heute wieder zu einem semi-wetwether-street-ride auf 100% Asphalt unterwegs. Gute 20Km, wobei ab der Hälfte wieder eine nasse Naturerfrischung von oben kam. Na ja, wenigstens waren die Windverhältnisse O.K., so dass ich wieder eine intensive Wheeliesession - bis die Hände brennen - absolviert habe.
Allen eine schöne Zeit und bis bald im Wald.
Peter


----------



## PietAM (23. Dezember 2012)

So Leute,
heute habe ich mir nochmals eine vorweihnachtliche Schlammpackung gegeben. 






















Mega weiche Böden und ziemlich dicke Beine, gepaart mit einer kompletten Naturlackierung des Bikes und der Klamotten in braun. Wenigstens von oben war es trocken, aber halt nicht von unten ...! Habe dann noch den Dietmar getroffen und bin mit diesem 2/3 der Tour gefahren. [email protected]: Hoffe Du bist gut nach Hause gekommen?!

Also, bis bald im Wald
Peter


----------



## Verlierer (23. Dezember 2012)

War auch auf der Glessener und den Wirtschaftswegen drumherum unterwegs, viel Matsch, aber kein Regen, dafür Unmengen von Spaziergängern mit und ohne Hunde - friedliche Koexistenz auf 65 km mit 400 hm.
Morgen wieder.


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche allen hier frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Hoffe das die Wetterbedingungen im neuen Jahr besser werden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (23. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir, allen eine frohe Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr. Auf das wir wieder viele schöne Touren gemeisam fahren werden.( Ohne Regen)

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## brigdompteur (24. Dezember 2012)

Merry X-Mas auch von meiner Seite.
 @Peter;ja, bin gut nach Hause gekommen und sogar noch schön sauber,dank meiner Schutzbleche am Crosser.


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## jim-beam (24. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten ! weiter schöne Touren und das ich nächstes Jahr 
wieder einige neue Leute kennenlernen darf.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Verlierer (24. Dezember 2012)

Habe mir heute auf und um die Glessener nichts geschenkt, dafür ist ja nachher noch Zeit. 

Wünsche Euch und Euren Familien auch ein frohes Fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roboman63 (25. Dezember 2012)

*Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten an Alle.*

*Gruß Michael*


----------



## PietAM (27. Dezember 2012)

So Freunde der ausgedehnten Schlammschlachten,
nach den üppigen Weihnachtsessen, gab es heute mal wieder ein nasses  Naturschmankerl mit ausgiebigem Schlammbeschuss von unten. Nach anfänglich (sehr kurzem) blauen Himmel, kam nach der Hälfte der Tour leider auch noch eine Dusche von oben dazu. Zum Fahrradwaschen hats leider nicht gereicht, nur um die Gläser der Bike-Brille mit reichlich Wassertropfen zu benetzen. Trotzdem schöne Tour und dank der stark bremsenden Bodenverhältnisse dicken Oberschenkeln nach guten 30Km
Gruß Peter


----------



## Naish90 (29. Dezember 2012)

Heute mit Michael eine straffe Tour zur Sophie gemacht , bei bestem Wetter! Bei mir waren es dann 57Km und gefühlten 1000Hm bei Gegenwind auf der Heimfahrt.
Aber dafür gab es die ganze Tour Sonne .

Hoffe das der Regen jetzt mal eine lange Pause macht.


----------



## PietAM (29. Dezember 2012)

War heute nochmals in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe unterwegs. Habe mich (mal)wieder durch die saftig-tiefen, bremsenden Böden gekämpft. Diesmal wieder viele schöne Trails und Abfahrten inkl. Turmabfahrt gesurft und so viele Wheeliesessions eingebaut wie möglich. Auf jeden Fall war es mal wieder schön im gleißenden Sonnenlicht zu Biken. Der teils heftige Gegenwind gepaart mit den weichen Böden hat aber Körner gekostet und den Speed gesenkt. Das Bike und der Fahrer mussten sich dank heftigstem Dreckbeschuss von unten aber trotzdem einer Intensivreinigung unterziehen. Auch einige andere Biker haben sich heute der Herausforderung gestellt. Klasse 40Km bei teilweise sonnigen Bedingungen!
Gruß Peter


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Dezember 2012)

So habe dann mal eine Tour für den 06.01.2013 eingestellt.
Hoffe das Wetter bleibt endlich mal trocken.
Das war heute auf der Tour mit Patrick und Andreas anders.
Der Regen wollte einfach nicht aufhören.
Aber es waren dann trotz allem 30 sehr Nasse km.
PS. Wünsche allen hier einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (30. Dezember 2012)

Habe die Wege und Trails selten in so einem schlechten und vermatschten Zustand gesehen wie es jetzt zur Zeit ist, ohne Schutzbleche geht  im Moment garnichts.

Von mir auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und vorallen Gesundheit und trockene Trails.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Verlierer (30. Dezember 2012)

Bin heute über Feld- und Wirtschaftswege bis zur Hauptstadt der Energie und dann über alle Kippen inkl. Glessener wieder zurück nach Kölle. Die ersten 45 min mit Regen, dann aber bestes Sonnenwetter. 101 km mit 620 hm am Ende auf Uhr, viel Asphalt dabei, aber der war auch dreckig.  - Morgen gibts zum Jahresabschluss noch einmal den Klassiker über die Glessener, so gegen 11Uhr ab Kölle.
Guten Rutsch!


----------



## PietAM (31. Dezember 2012)

Wollte heute nochmals los und eine Tour in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe drehen. Irgendwie konnte ich mich aber nach den Schlammtouren und anschliessenden Putzorgien der letzten Tage nicht aufraffen. Ich hoffe, dass die Bodenverhältnisse bald wieder trockener werden, damit wir wieder schöne Touren fahren können. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich allen einen ausgelassenen, guten Rutsch in ein sportliches, gesundes und hoffentlich sehr traillastiges  neues Jahr 2013! In diesem Sinne bis bald im Wald!
Gruss Peter


----------



## Naish90 (31. Dezember 2012)

Habe heute noch eine schnelle Runde gedreht.
Von oben trocken und von unten besser als die letzten Touren.

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (1. Januar 2013)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von sonntag..








gruß pd


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Januar 2013)

Wieso sehe ich wieder am schlimmsten aus.
Naja ich sollte bei der nächsten Tour einfach mal den
ein oder anderen Schlammhaufen umfahren.
Wünsche allen hier noch ein Frohes neues Jahr
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jim-beam (1. Januar 2013)

*Allen Bikern der Glessener*
*Ein Frohes neues Jahr !!!!!*
*Gruß Jürgen*


----------



## Roboman63 (1. Januar 2013)

Bin Heute im Alleingang meinen Kater bekämpfen gewesen. Immerhin 
30 Km bei diesem tollen Neujahrswetter , da hatte der Kater schnell die Lust verlohren und sich verflüchtigt 

Ich wünsch Allen ein bikreiches 2013 , Michael


----------



## AAFA (1. Januar 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Wieso sehe ich wieder am schlimmsten aus.
> Naja ich sollte bei der nächsten Tour einfach mal den
> ein oder anderen Schlammhaufen umfahren.
> Wünsche allen hier noch ein Frohes neues Jahr
> Gruß Friedhelm



Dafür siehst du aber auch wesentlich Jünger aus.


----------



## brigdompteur (1. Januar 2013)

AAFA schrieb:


> Dafür siehst du aber auch wesentlich Jünger aus.


Bei all den ganzen Schlammpackungen wirklich kein wunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (1. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Aufmunternden Worte.
Kann sie gebrauchen,denn dann
vergesse ich wie Alt ich wirklich bin.
Hoffe das es am 06.01.2013 trocken bleibt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Verlierer (1. Januar 2013)

So wie Freddy sah ich heute auch aus. Habe das neue Jahr begonnen wie ich das alte beendet habe, mit ner Fangopackung - jeweils gut 3 Stunden durch den Schlamm geheizt, wenn's läuft, dann läufst. Hat Spaß gemacht.
Frohes Neues Jahr,
Gruß M.


----------



## PietAM (3. Januar 2013)

Gestern unseren wöchentlichen Nightride in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe absolviert. Dabei sind wir diesmal aber eine "No-Trails-Tour" gefahren und waren nur auf Feld- und Wirtschaftswegen unterwegs. Zum einen wegen der immer noch sehr weichen Böden und zum anderen, um den Trails eine Verschnauf- und Erholungspause zu gönnen. Trotzdem spaßige 25Km im Lichtkegel der Helmlampen abgespult.
Gruß Peter


----------



## jim-beam (5. Januar 2013)

[Heute eine Runde auf und um die Glessener gefahren es war die reinste Schlamm Schlacht ! 40 km harte Arbeit und ich sah auch nicht besser aus als mein Bike.
Gruß Jürgen





​


----------



## Verlierer (5. Januar 2013)

84 km, der Wald müsste jetzt sauber sein, der Dreck war ja an mir und meinem Rad. 
Jürgen, hast Du mich untewegs getroffen? Mir war so, als hätte mal jemand meinen Namen gesagt, war aber gerade auf Speed mit Musik, 
sorry, nächstes Mal wende ich und komme mit.


----------



## Kraksler (5. Januar 2013)

War heute auch auf der Glesener unterwegs. Ziemlich matchig!
Bin daher so gut es ging keine Trails gefahren. 
Vom Gipfelkreuz aus war Köln nicht zu sehen, dafür jedoch ne Fussballmannschaft, die die Treppen hoch gerannt sind. Da war von einem auf den anderen Moment highlife am Gipfelkreuz. 

Am Ende waren es 32 km. 

Gruß Kraksler


----------



## Verlierer (5. Januar 2013)

Kraksler schrieb:


> ...  dafür jedoch ne Fussballmannschaft, die die Treppen hoch gerannt sind.



Die habe ich auch getroffen, süß ... könnten da öfter rumlaufen.


----------



## jim-beam (5. Januar 2013)

Verlierer schrieb:


> 84 km, der Wald müsste jetzt sauber sein, der Dreck war ja an mir und meinem Rad.
> Jürgen, hast Du mich untewegs getroffen? Mir war so, als hätte mal jemand meinen Namen gesagt, war aber gerade auf Speed mit Musik,
> sorry, nächstes Mal wende ich und komme mit.


 
Nein ich habe dich nicht gesehen .
War so gegen 10.30 Uhr im Königsdorfer Wald !
Muss ja sagen das du nee Menge km abreisst.( Hut ab )
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Verlierer (5. Januar 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Muss ja sagen das du nee Menge km abreisst.



Ach, ich wünschte, ich könnte besser Trails surfen.
Wenigstens habe ich aber endlich den Respekt vorm Schlamm verloren, und bügel einfach mal über alles drüber.


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Januar 2013)

Na das war dann mal eine gelungene Tour hier bei uns.
Mitfahrer waren dann
brigdomteur,Cherrytec,Jantec,gkrings1,superalu und noch zwei weitere
Fahrer die wir unterwegs getroffen haben.
Leider ist uns kurz vor der Grillabfahrt Cherrytec abhanden gekommen,
auch nach mehrfachen rufen und erneuter Fahrt nach oben haben wir ihn nicht mehr gefunden.Hoffe du bist trotzdem heil wieder zum Treffpunkt gekommen.Habe leider keine Tel.Nummer von dir gehabt,sonst hätten wir dich angerufen.
Bei mir waren es dann 50,25km bei etwa 418hm.
Der Boden war immer noch sehr Schlammhaltig.
Hoffe das wird sich bald ändern.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verlierer (6. Januar 2013)

Hatten ne gemütliche Schlammtour, 56 km in 3 Stunden. 
Nur am Abtsbusch schrie uns so ein dicker, alter Sack mit Hund hinterher,
dass wir Idioten die ganzen Wege kaputt machen. Ich fragte freundlich "Wie bitte?", weil ich dachte, ich hätte mich verhört, da wiederholte er seinen Text nochmal, sehr davon überzeugt, dass wir Biker am Leid der Welt schuld sind, worauf ich nur vor mich hinmurmelte, dass er sich mal angucken solle und schüttelte den Kopf ... armer Hund ... also ich meine wirklich den Hund, nicht das doofe Schwein.


----------



## Naish90 (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Michael,  Andreas und ich waren im Bergheimer Loch und Fischbachhöhe unterwegs, was schon matschig genug war.
Hätte Euch gerne mal gesehen!
Hoffe, dass es bald mal etwas abtrocknet damit ich auch wieder Touren einstellen kann. Aber bei dem Matsch habe ich keine Lust und werde auf die Straße ausweichen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Cherrytec (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leuts

alles juut hab wahrscheinlich die falsche Abfahrt bzw. Auffahrt genommen.Tel. Nr hatte ich leider auch nicht .
Beim nächsten mal wieder....

gruss  Frank


----------



## brigdompteur (7. Januar 2013)

Cherrytec schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts
> 
> alles juut hab wahrscheinlich die falsche Abfahrt bzw. Auffahrt genommen.Tel. Nr hatte ich leider auch nicht .
> Beim nächsten mal wieder....
> ...




Ja, nachdem wir Dich verloren haben,sind meine Beine später auch ein wenig müde geworden,muss wohl am schweren Englischen Stahl liegen.
Ansonsten wars trotz Matsch eine schöne Tour.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## dicker70 (8. Januar 2013)

Erste CTF des Jahres


----------



## PietAM (8. Januar 2013)

So, um die Trails bei den noch immer bescheidenen Bodenverhältnissen noch etwas zu schonen, heute wieder zu einer Street/Nightride/Wheelietour  auf 100% Asphalt unterwegs gewesen. Knapp 20Km und dabei intensive Wheeliesessions eingebaut. Vor allem die ausgebliebene Reinigungsorgie von Bike und Klamotten sind derzeit wirklich erfrischend.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Naish90 (8. Januar 2013)

Heute mit Andreas mal schnell zur Sophie, hoch, runter dann wieder zurück. Schnelle saubere Tour ohne Matsch.
45Km mit 22 Schnitt


----------



## Verlierer (9. Januar 2013)

Ich habs mir heute früh nochmal auf der Glessener gegeben, 
ging eigentlich - oder habe ich mich jetzt dran gewöhnt? - besonders schlammig wars allerdings ganz oben.


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Januar 2013)

Habe dann mal für Sonntag eine Tour eingetragen.
Hoffe das ich das dann im Rentenalter auch noch schaffe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (10. Januar 2013)

Seit langer langer Zeit war ich heute noch mal bei Euch auf der Glessener Höhe  Ich muss sagen, Ihr müsstet mal ganz dringend Euer Wohnzimmer putzen!!!!! Das ist ja sowas von verschlammt, nenene 

Aber wenigstens gibt es momentan kaum Brombeeren 

Gruss,
Melanie, vielleicht erinnert sich der ein oder andere noch


----------



## Naish90 (12. Januar 2013)

War heute Mittag mal seit langen auf der Glessener und im Königsdorfer Wald unterwegs . Der Schlamm war schön gefroren, so dass es auch fahrbar war. Habe Dietmar noch getroffen und wir sind den Rest von meiner Tour zusammen gefahren. Aber nach 2 Std. und 35 KM war ich froh unter der warmen Dusche zu stehen.
Ob ich morgen dabei bin weiß ich noch nicht, dass entscheide ich dann spontan.

PS. Habe den Boden so schlimm kaputt gefahren noch nie gesehen !
Danke an die Waldarbeiter...... 

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Verlierer (12. Januar 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> PS. Habe den Boden so schlimm kaputt gefahren noch nie gesehen !



Und jetzt isses fast schon wieder schick gewesen, vor ein paar Wochen war es noch viel schlimmer. 
Freue mich schon wie Bolle auf meine morgige Tour auf dem gefrorenen Untergrund bei Sonnenschein, kalt und sonnig - mein Lieblingswetter.


----------



## jim-beam (12. Januar 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> War heute Mittag mal seit langen auf der Glessener und im Königsdorfer Wald unterwegs . Der Schlamm war schön gefroren, so dass es auch fahrbar war. Habe Dietmar noch getroffen und wir sind den Rest von meiner Tour zusammen gefahren. Aber nach 2 Std. und 35 KM war ich froh unter der warmen Dusche zu stehen.
> Ob ich morgen dabei bin weiß ich noch nicht, dass entscheide ich dann spontan.
> 
> PS. Habe den Boden so schlimm kaputt gefahren noch nie gesehen !
> ...


 
War auch auf der Glessener schade hätten zusammen fahren können !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Januar 2013)

Heute eine schöne Runde zu fünft bei bestem Wetter rund um die Quarzwerke gefahren.Anschließend noch die zweite Ebene der Glessener-Höhe erklommen und dann ab nach Hause.Bei mir waren es dann
auch 48,91km bei einem Schnitt von 17,7kmh (geplant waren eigentlich 18kmh,aber dafür gehts bei den Quarzwerken einfach zuviel hoch).
Dank an alle Mitfahrer,denn es hat endlich mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## superalu (13. Januar 2013)

Hi, danke an alle Mitfahrer. War eine schöne zügige Tour. Gegen Ende wurden bei mir aber die Körner knapp. Hab's aber noch bis nach Hause geschafft! Dann erst mal unter die warme Dusche, Kalorien nachschieben, Erholungsschlaf. Bis zur nächsten Tour! Grüße Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verlierer (13. Januar 2013)

Nach der Tour über Glessener, Fischbachhöhe, endlich auch mal wieder Tagebau, dann Abtsbusch und nochmal Glessener, wieder zurück nach Köln, wo ich mir im Sadtwald nochmal die Kante gegeben habe. 
4,5 Stunden, 86 km und 790 hm - ich liebe dieses Wetter, könnte wochenlang so weitergehen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Januar 2013)

Nach fast drei Wochen Bike-Abstinenz heute mal wieder ein wenig vorgefühlt auf die kommende Saison. Königswetter mit gut fahrbaren Konditionen und nur kleineren Problemen/Begebenheiten.

1. Die KindShock vom "Kollege" hat schlappgemacht.
2. Wir wurden von einem freundlichen Herrn, der irgendwas von offizieller Vetretung des Jagd-/Forstverbands oder so ähnlich gefaselt hat, darauf hingewiesen, dass unser Weg durch das Naturschutzgebiet führt und er uns rät, bzw. an uns appeliert das zu respektieren. Zuwiederhandlung könnte ein Anzeige mit Euro 40,- Strafe nach sich ziehen.

Ich muss gestehen, dass mir die "Naturschutz"-Schilder auf der Höhe zwar aufgefallen sind, ich in meiner grenzenlosen Naivität aber dachte, das betrifft nur motorisierte Fahrzeuge. Falsch gedacht, da dürfen noch nicht mal Spaziergänger lang gehen und Hunde eben auch nicht. Nachdem wir dann erst mal umgekehrt sind und eine andere Strecke eingeschlagen haben, hat uns dann bald darauf das gleiche Schild wieder begrüßt.
Werde nächstes mal darauf achten, welche Ecken man auf der Glessener "offiziell" meiden müsste...?!

Ansonsten eine schöne Einsteiger-Tour von ca. 2 Std. Dauer, Länge unbekannt...


----------



## Zaister (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo an alle Mitfahrer. Die Tour hat richtig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich sie mit meiner "Torpedo 3 Gang Schaltung" nicht so richtig genießen konnte. Berg hoch immer dicke Beine und runter gestrampelt wie ein Idiot. Das wird mich aber nicht davon abhalten nochmal bei Euch mitzufahren. Bis zum nächsten Mal. Grüße Jürgen.


----------



## Naish90 (14. Januar 2013)

Auch Michael, Andreas und ich waren gestern bei bestem Wetter unterwegs.Friedhelm, schade das wir Euch nicht getroffen haben. Aber 10:30 war mir bei den Temperaturen noch zu früh, nacher war es doch schon ein wenig angenehmer. 
Bei mir waren es dann auch 45Km bei knapp 3 Std.
War aber nachher auch froh unter der heißen Dusche zu stehen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Roboman63 (14. Januar 2013)

War wirklich genial mit dem Wetter, habe aber beim Überqueren der Heerstrasse in Bergheim wieder den wahnsinnigen ,blondhaarigen Rennradfahrer mit der kurzen roten Hose gesehen. Der dreht immer die Runde Bergheim , Quaderath , Horrm. der ist anscheinend schmerzfrei .

Gruß an Alle , Michael


----------



## Beppe (14. Januar 2013)

Nachträglich auch von mir an alle Fans des *Frechen*er Umlands noch ein frohes, gesundes Neues Jahr! 

Gruss Beppe


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Januar 2013)

Hi Ingo.
Ja Schade das du nicht vorher mitgefahren bist,,denn es war echt klasse.
Nachher wurde es durch den Sonnenschein aber leider wieder etwas
zu Schlammig.Von daher war es schon gut so früh zu fahren.
Gruss Friedhelm


----------



## Verlierer (17. Januar 2013)

Buh, einmal von Köln auf geschlossener Schneedecke zur Glessener, dort bis eine Etage unters Gipfelkreuz geschafft, teilweise kaum möglich.
Aber scheinbar haben sich die vielen Schlammkilometer der letzten Wochen ausgezahlt: sturzfreie 3 Stunden Fahrt, 43 km, 220 hm ... eine andere Radspur habe ich micht gesichtet, vermutlich war es auch nicht das Schlauste was ich je getan habe.


----------



## Kraksler (17. Januar 2013)

Verlierer schrieb:


> ... eine andere Radspur habe ich micht gesichtet, vermutlich war es auch nicht das Schlauste was ich je getan habe.


 
Hi,

hatte es gestern auch probiert, habe aber vorher abgebrochen.

Wegen dem Jeepfahrer... Wenn Du mir das KFZ-Kennzeichen per PM schicken könntest. Und eine Beschreibung des Fahrers und eventuell noch was er genau gesagt hat.

Kenne da jemanden in der Jägerschaft und der fand das auch nicht toll, als ich ihm das erzählt habe. Die würden dann mit demjenigen "mal reden".

Das gillt auch für die anderen falls sie sich noch an das gesprochene von dem Mitmenschen erinnern können.

Gruß

Kraksler


----------



## Verlierer (18. Januar 2013)

Wie ein Alki zu den Flaschen, zog es mich heute wieder mit dem MTB auf die Glessener. Dazu noch auf die Fischbachhöhe und nochmal über die Glessener nach Hause. Habe es heute auch zum Gipfelkreuz geschafft, da auch Spuren eines anderen Bikes gesehen ... zum Glück, es gibt noch andere Bekloppte.  Abwärts konnte man nicht unbedingt Boden gut machen, aber schön sah es aus und war es auch. 
55 km mit 340 hm im 15,5 er Schnitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (19. Januar 2013)

Konnte heute auch nicht wiederstehen und bin zu einem winterlichen Snowride in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe aufgebrochen (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/56120). Habe mich aber für eine Tour auf Wald- und Wirtschaftswegen entschieden und dabei auch die Asphalt-Turmauffahrt hoch gewagt. Schöne Aussicht vom Gipfelkreuz! Durch die vereisten Spurrillen von Pkws und Traktoren, war gerade bergauf Gefühl am "Gasfuss" und Gleichgewichtssinn gefragt. Durch meine montierten Reifen aus dem Hause Schwalbe, vorn Muddy Mary 2.35er in der weichen VertStar-Mischung und hinten Big Betty 2.4er in der TrailStar-Mischung, konnte ich grobe Ausrutscher vermeiden. Anstrengend permanent die schmale, richtige Linie im Eis zu fahren wars trotzdem. Die eisigen Temperaturen und der teils heftige (Gegen-)wind, hat die Tour dann abgerundet. 20Km in 2Std., ein satter 10er Schnitt! Aber Hauptsache raus und eine Runde gedreht!
Gruß Peter


----------



## Verlierer (19. Januar 2013)

Ich habe erstmal fertig, morgen fahre ich nicht ... glaube ich jedenfalls. 
Nee, war echt grenzwertig heute. 
Die Anfahrt aus Köln hat doppelt so lange gedauert wie sonst,
eisige Längsrillen, spiegelglatte Flächen, Schneewehen auf den Feldwegen. 
Bin die Runde ähnlich wie gestern gefahren, auf der Glessener und Fischbachhöhe ging es eigentlich so einigermaßen.
Wie Piet schreibt ging es mir auch, habe unterwegs teilweise völlig entkräftet auch mal angehalten, und statt den Abtsbusch bin ich zwecks Entspannung aller Gliedmaßen durch Oberaußem gefahren, dann wieder auf die Glessener hoch und nach Köln zurück. Hier noch 30 min auf Asphalt gefahren, weil ich mal wieder einen normalen Bewegungsablauf brauchte der mich entspannte. So waren es dann doch wieder 63 km, aber so fertig war ich lange nicht.


----------



## Roboman63 (20. Januar 2013)

Habe es Heute gewagt,25 Km in drei Stunden.War sogar am Kreuz Glessener Höhe.Hat Spass gemacht,war aber sehr anstrengend

Gruß an Alle, Michael


----------



## jim-beam (20. Januar 2013)

Also ich war Heute auch auf dem Weg zur Glessener ! ( Geschafft )
Es war ein einziger Kampf ein rumgerutsche noch und noch.
Am Ende 40 km bei einem Schnitt von 14 km/h mehr ging bei besten nicht.
Verlierer du bis doch bestimmt Gedopt oder ???
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Verlierer (20. Januar 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Verlierer du bis doch bestimmt Gedopt oder ???


  Könnte man meinen. 

Aber mal ernst, ich war gestern echt fix und alle und heute bin ich nicht gefahren, schwöre!


----------



## Verlierer (24. Januar 2013)

Nachdem ich die letzten Tage im Stadtwald unterwegs war, habe ich mich heute mal wieder zur Glessener gewagt, aus Köln drumherum bis Haller Hof und dann über das Gipfelkreuz zurück. Fazit: einige Wege gingen gut, manche waren sehr beschwerlich, andere wiederum gefährlich. Aber der Himmel war blau, die Sonne schien, klare Winterluft und somit nach Ausklang im Stadtwald nach 3 Stunden und 46 km ein glücklicher Mensch.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Januar 2013)

Heute auch mal bissi im Schnee auf der Glessener gespielt.
Teilweise schon verboten glatt. Hier kann man echt Fahrtechnik trainieren. Ansonsten gilt wohl: "Dabei sein ist alles"...
Waren dann nachher 2,5 Std. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit gefühlte 5 km/h...


----------



## jim-beam (26. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Heute auch mal bissi im Schnee auf der Glessener gespielt.
> Teilweise schon verboten glatt. Hier kann man echt Fahrtechnik trainieren. Ansonsten gilt wohl: "Dabei sein ist alles"...
> Waren dann nachher 2,5 Std. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit gefühlte 5 km/h...


 
Ja war Heute Mittag auch oben und kann es nur bestätigen !
Hatte sogar mal wieder Bodenkontakt 
Gruss Jürgen


----------



## Roboman63 (27. Januar 2013)

Heute war es brutal, super schmierig und echt anstrengend zum Glessener Kreutz. Aber ich war nicht der erste gegen 11.30 Uhr da oben. Hochachtung vor dem anderen Gipfelstürmer.Vieleicht war es ja jemand aus unserem Forum. 27 km reines Gelände in 3 Stunden.

Gruß an Alle, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verlierer (27. Januar 2013)

Heute war wieder einer dieser Tage, wo ich morgens vernünftig aufwache und mir schon nach dem Frühstück zuschaue, wie ich genau das Gegenteil tue. 
Auch wenn ich es nach  den Erfahrungen der Donnerstagstour und dem, was ich gestern von Euch hier gelesen habe, nicht vorhatte, fand ich mich irgendwann wie fremdgesteuert auf der Glessener Höhe wieder. 
Ich habe den Gipfel heute allerdings ausgelassen und die Höhe eine Etage tiefer umrundet, was das Ganze nicht einfacher machte. 
War 3 Stunden unterwegs, erst 30 km nur auf Schnee und Eis, dann am Ende noch 10 km Asphalt. Ich glaube, dass war es jetzt erstmal mit Glessener Höhe.


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Januar 2013)

War dann heute auch auf dem Weg zum Kreuz.
Die erste Schneetour von mir in diesem Jahr hatte 
es dann auch in sich,erst hoch zum Kreuz und das
war schon nicht einfach,aber die Abfahrt auf purem Eis
war noch intensiver.
Aber es war all die Mühe Wert.
Bei mir sind es dann 29,59km in 1:48 Std gewesen.
Hoffe aber das es jetzt endlich trocken wird.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Januar 2013)

Bezeichnend, dass "der Rest" zwischen 8-10 km/h auf der GH fährt und der Freddy scheinbar fast nen 16er Schnitt fährt...kann ich ja nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen am Sonntag nicht wirklich glauben, es sei denn mit Spikes...


----------



## dicker70 (28. Januar 2013)

Es soll sogar welche geben, 
die einen 10er schnitt im trockenen fahren 
Andreas


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Januar 2013)

dicker70 schrieb:


> Es soll sogar welche geben,
> die einen 10er schnitt im trockenen fahren
> Andreas



Kommt immer drauf an wie man Mountainbiken für sich selbst definiert und mit welchem Bike man unterwegs ist...


----------



## Verlierer (28. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an wie man Mountainbiken für sich selbst definiert und mit welchem Bike man unterwegs ist...



Wenn ich nicht so ne Pfeife wäre und technisch mehr drauf hätte, wäre an einigen Stellen auch schneller gegangen. 
Ein Anderer mag zwar jeden Trail lustvoll surfen, aber muss mit dem Auto zum Wald kommen. 
Und es soll Leute geben, die können schnell, lange UND gut, das ist doch ein Ziel, so zu sein, oder? 
Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen die Leistung eines anderen in Frage zu stellen noch ihnen den Spaß bei dem was sie tun absprechen. 
Hauptsache jeder liebt was er tut. Und wenn nicht, sein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. Januar 2013)

Eine viel zu ehrliche und intelligente Ansage für dieses Forum.


----------



## zett78 (28. Januar 2013)

Verlierer schrieb:


> Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen die Leistung eines anderen in Frage zu stellen noch ihnen den Spaß bei dem was sie tun absprechen.
> Hauptsache jeder liebt was er tut. Und wenn nicht, sein Problem.



Das unterschreibe ich!!
Aber wofür postet man denn überhaupt seinen "Schnitt" bei solch einer Tour? Hat dieser irgendeine Relevanz für den Leser?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Januar 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich!!
> Aber wofür postet man denn überhaupt seinen "Schnitt" bei solch einer Tour? Hat dieser irgendeine Relevanz für den Leser?



Ich habe gelernt, dass man durchaus stolz auf seine Leistung sein darf und sich natürlich auch mit anderen messen möchte, bzw. interessant ist, wie man sich weiterentwickelt. Da viele Jungs hier für Rennen trainieren scheint das legitim.

Bei dieser einzelnen Aussage habe ich halt gewagt ein ganz klein wenig zu zweifeln, weil ich halt selbst tierisch geruscht bin und an mehr Tempo als ca. 10 km/h nicht zu denken war. Evl. war ich aber auch zu schissig um einen Sturz zu riskieren. Der Kollege mit dem ich unterwgs war, hat sich zumindest zwei mal hingelegt - auch nicht gut für den "Schnitt"...

Ich wollte also niemandem auf die Füße treten oder den Spaß nehmen.
Fahrt bitte alle genau so wie ihr wollt und gut is...


----------



## Roboman63 (28. Januar 2013)

Habe in meinem Fotoalbum vom letztem Sonntag zwei Fotos reingesetzt.Wer bei den Verhältnissen fährt, egal welchen Schnitt
ist sowieso ne coole Sau 

( PS. Ich bin auch für Altersangabe  )

Gruß an Alle , Michael


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Januar 2013)

43


----------



## AAFA (28. Januar 2013)

Roboman63 schrieb:


> Habe in meinem Fotoalbum vom letztem Sonntag zwei Fotos reingesetzt.Wer bei den Verhältnissen fährt, egal welchen Schnitt
> ist sowieso ne coole Sau
> 
> ( PS. Ich bin auch für Altersangabe  )
> ...



Kann ich Dir nur recht geben, du coole.... 

noch 46


----------



## Roboman63 (28. Januar 2013)

Genial , diese Resonanz hätte ich nicht erwartet

MfG , noch 49 Michael


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Januar 2013)

Nur alte Säcke auf der Glessener...


----------



## H-P (29. Januar 2013)

Verlierer schrieb:


> Und es soll Leute geben, die können schnell, lange UND gut, das ist doch ein Ziel, so zu sein, oder?


 
Redet ihr hier noch übers biken?


----------



## Verlierer (29. Januar 2013)

H-P schrieb:


> Redet ihr hier noch übers biken?



Man(n) liest immer was man lesen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (29. Januar 2013)

Eben!

Auf die Größe kommt es eh nicht an, das hin und her macht die Kilometer!!


----------



## H-P (29. Januar 2013)

Verlierer schrieb:


> Man(n) liest immer was man lesen will.


 
Die Vorlage war einfach zu gut.


----------



## Verlierer (29. Januar 2013)

H-P schrieb:


> Die Vorlage war einfach zu gut.



Man könnte sie auch Köder nennen.


----------



## RunningPumi (29. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Nur alte Säcke auf der Glessener...



Stimmt, U50  ...


----------



## Naish90 (29. Januar 2013)

Das wird sich bald wieder ändern.
Sobald es wieder etwas trockener ist.....




RunningPumi schrieb:


> Stimmt, U50 ...


----------



## brigdompteur (29. Januar 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Das wird sich bald wieder ändern.
> Sobald es wieder etwas trockener ist.....



Hoffentlich bald.


----------



## Roboman63 (3. Februar 2013)

Endlich mal wieder ein ordentlicher Biketag. 57 km bei trockenem Wetter.Habe auf der Sofienhöhe ne Menge netter Biker getroffen, die alle keinen Bock auf die Matschschlacht der Glessener Höhe hatten 

Gruß an Alle, Michael


----------



## PietAM (3. Februar 2013)

Ja, da kann ich Roboman nur zustimmen, endlich mal ein Tag ohne steten Regenbeschuss von oben. Allerdings habe ich heute nach längerer witterungsbedingten Glessener-Pause, diese mal wieder unter die Stollen genommen. Erwartungsgemäß waren die Trails durch den geschmolzenen Schnee und den Dauerregen der letzten Wochen immer noch teils triefend matschig. Darauf eingestellt und mit Gefühl beim Antritt sowie der Vermeidung von blockierendem Hinterrad (gerade bergab), konnte man die Trails in schonender Fahrweise aber schön fahren und wieder einige Passagen unter der Rubrik "Fahrtechniktraining" verbuchen. Zwischendurch sorgten einige sandreiche Wald- und Wirtschaftswege für kurze Verschnaufpausen. Die Waldarbeiten haben aber Spuren hinterlassen, so dass viele Wirtschaftswege mit tiefen Traktorspuren und Wasserlöchern gespickt sind. So kamen in 3Std. gefühlte 50, aber reelle, anstrengende 35Km zusammen. War aber schön mal wieder auf der Glessener-Höhe eine Runde zu drehen!
Gruß Peter


----------



## Verlierer (3. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auch gefahren, aber in den letzen Tagen Rennrad. Auch ein schöner Sport, hat sogar wieder Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (3. Februar 2013)

Hi Biker,

bin heute auch mal wieder eine Runde gefahren. Dabei hauptsächlich über die Wiedenfelder, das Bergheimerloch, Fischbachhöhe und den Abstbusch. Nach 38 km und 460hm bin ich im trockenen wieder zu Hause gelandet. Hatte auch das Vergnügen mit Ingo eine Stunde zu fahren.

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (6. Februar 2013)

Heute,

schöne sonnige Tour zur Sophie mit Andreas.
Oben lag sogar noch richtig schöner Schnee.
43Km bei knapp 22er Schnitt.
Das war mal Balsam fürs Gemüt bei dem bescheidenem Wetter im Moment.


----------



## Verlierer (6. Februar 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Heute,
> 
> schöne sonnige Tour zur Sophie mit Andreas.
> Oben lag sogar noch richtig schöner Schnee.
> ...



Kann ich nur zustimmen, war sogar auf der Glessener überraschend gut zu fahren, habe ich gar nicht mit gerechnet.
Entspannte Sonnentour, 50 km in 2,5 Stunden.


----------



## Naish90 (9. Februar 2013)

Spontane Sonnentour zur Sophie 
Hin, ganz hoch und wieder zurück.

49 Km  23,5 Schnitt und jede mänge Sonne


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Februar 2013)

Heute das schöne Wetter zu einer spontanen Tour genutzt.
War zwar kalt aber dadurch waren auch die Böden schön fest gefroren,
also komplette Tour ohne Schlamm.
Los ging es von mir aus hoch zum Glessener Kreuz,von da wieder runter und den Abtsbusch umrundet.
Anschließend rüber zum Bergheimer Loch und zur Wiedenfelder-Höhe wieder zum Bergheimer Loch und ab nach Hause.
Alles in allem waren es dann 399hm bei einer Tourdauer von 1:50:43 h.
Von mir aus kann es jetzt aber endlich wärmer werden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (11. Februar 2013)

Joo,

Michael und ich waren auch 2 Std. bei bestem Wetter unterwegs.
Kann ich Dir nur recht geben Friedhelm! Alles ohne Matsch.
Aber die Glessener ist schon ziemlich zerstört.
Bei mir waren es 36KM und auch einige Höhenmeter.
Hoffe ebenfalls, dass es bald ein wenig wärmer wird.

PS. @ Andreas, habe für Dich einige Trails mit gefahren.
Gute Besserung!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobo1 (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
kleines Lebenszeichen von mir heute auf der Glessener.
Stimme Freddy und Ingo zu, daß der Boden gut fahrbar war weil halt
eben gefroren. Bei 2°C gemessen und viel Wind über die Felder, war es
gefühlt einfach "kalt".
Es werden mal wieder Territoriumsansprüche an den jobo Trail gestellt.
Die Einfahrt von oben mit Sträuchern total verbaut. Dann fahre ich eben von unten rein und dreh ne Runde.
Mal schaun wie es sich dort weiter entwickelt.

Bevor ich mich euch anschließe, muß ich erst mal Grundlagen schaffen.
Bis denn,
Achim


----------



## Naish90 (13. Februar 2013)

Heute,

schöne Tour über die Glessener, Fischbach u. Bergheimer Loch.
Bei Sonne und schön gefrorenen Boden.
30Km bei einem 20er Schnitt.
Wenn es nächsten Mittwoch wieder annähernd so ist dann stell ich eine Tour am Dienstag ein.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Februar 2013)

Hi Ingo
Sieht im Moment aber echt schlecht aus mit deiner Tour für Mittwoch.
Mit dem Wetter geht es wieder bergab.
Hoffe das ist der Rest den der Winter zu bieten hat.
Brauche langsam aber sicher wieder einige Touren um in
die Vorbereiten der Rennen zu kommen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (16. Februar 2013)

Werde morgen eine Tour zur Sophie machen so um 10:30 Uhr.
Ab Niederaußem Tierheim. Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet.
Wenn einer Lust hat........

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (16. Februar 2013)

Hi,

würde ja mitfahren, aber nur wenn es unter Null Grad ist und es schneit.
Viel Spaß und trockenes Wetter.

Andreas


----------



## Roboman63 (17. Februar 2013)

So ein Scheiß , die Grippewelle hat mich erwischt 

Allen , die Heute fahren wünsche ich viel Spaß ,
Allen die das selbe Schicksal getroffen hat gute
Besserung 

Gruß , Michael


----------



## AAFA (17. Februar 2013)

Roboman63 schrieb:


> So ein Scheiß , die Grippewelle hat mich erwischt
> 
> Allen , die Heute fahren wünsche ich viel Spaß ,
> Allen die das selbe Schicksal getroffen hat gute
> ...



Hi Michael,

das hat ein Vorteil für Ingo, er hat eine ruhige Tour. Mich hat es auch erwischt und das bei dem Wetter.

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (17. Februar 2013)

Hi,

heute schöne Sonnentour zur Sophie bei bestem Wetter .
55Km bei 2:45 Std.
Hoffe, dass sich der Winter jetzt mal langsam verabschiedet.
Allen kranken gute Besserung.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Verlierer (17. Februar 2013)

Meine asphaltlastige Runde - ich mag den Schlamm jetzt auch nicht mehr - war 64 km lang in 2:45 Std. inkl.Plattfuß am Hinterrad, ne schicke und vollfunktionsfähige Holzschraube wollte unbedingt zu mir. Ich kann Schrauben nicht leiden. :-(
Die zweite Hälfte bei wunderbarer Sonne.


----------



## PietAM (17. Februar 2013)

Heute kurzer Hand das saubere Bike geschnappt und bei 9 Grad (Plus) und Sonnenschein zu einer Asphaltwheelietour aufgebrochenð. 20km, davon 95%per Wheelie bei guten WindverhÃ¤ltnissen und bester Laune bis die HÃ¤nde brennenð. Dann (immer noch) sauberes Bike abgestellt und fertig. Nix Wisch, nix Wasch, einfach nur klasseð!
GruÃ Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (17. Februar 2013)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> das hat ein Vorteil für Ingo, er hat eine ruhige Tour. Mich hat es auch erwischt und das bei dem Wetter.
> 
> Andreas



Und ich habe es ,so gerade hinter mir.

Gute Besserung Dietmar


----------



## Beppe (17. Februar 2013)

Nabend zusammen,
wir waren heute ebenfalls fleissig, aber haben trotz unzähliger MTB Spuren keine anderen Biker angetroffen. Das Wetter war prächtig aber dieser Puddigboden ist nichts für Leute wie mich, die in den vergangenen Wochen fast nicht zum fahren gekommen sind.
Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht. Hoffentl bis bald zu einer gemeinsamen Runde 

Ciao Beppe


----------



## brigdompteur (18. Februar 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> wir waren heute ebenfalls fleissig, aber haben trotz unzähliger MTB Spuren keine anderen Biker angetroffen. Das Wetter war prächtig aber dieser Puddigboden ist nichts für Leute wie mich, die in den vergangenen Wochen fast nicht zum fahren gekommen sind.
> Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht. Hoffentl bis bald zu einer gemeinsamen Runde
> 
> Ciao Beppe



Biste gerade aus dem Bergheimer Loch gekommen?

Gruß


----------



## Beppe (18. Februar 2013)

Ich ja, Kollege Snooze hatte Pech mit seiner gewählten Line und ist stecken geblieben. Beim dem Wetter heute bin ich gleich nochmal ne Runde raus und bin zum Quarzwerk geradelt.
Wie siehts Mittwoch oder Donnerstag aus? Irgendjemand unterwegs?
Grüße 




brigdompteur schrieb:


> Biste gerade aus dem Bergheimer Loch (RAUS) gekommen?
> 
> Gruß


----------



## Naish90 (19. Februar 2013)

Schade.
Bei dem Wetter wieder keine Tour morgen.


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Februar 2013)

Ich war Sonntag im Bergheimer Loch und hatte da
meine erste Begegnung mit 3 Wildschweinen die meinen
Weg kreuzten.Also muss man da jetzt immer schön
die Augen offen halten.
Hoffe das die Wetterbedingungen bald besser werden,
dann trage ich auch wieder meine Touren ein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (20. Februar 2013)

War eine schnelle Runde unterwegs, brr war ganz schön frisch.
Gefühlt - 5° bei dem kalten Wind.
Das Bergheimer Loch ist schon ganz gut abgetrocknet.
Hoffe, dass die Bodenverhältnisse bald besser werden.
30 KM bei 1,5 Std.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## eiderdaus (21. Februar 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> War eine schnelle Runde unterwegs, brr war ganz schön frisch.
> Gefühlt - 5° bei dem kalten Wind.
> Das Bergheimer Loch ist schon ganz gut abgetrocknet.
> Hoffe, dass die Bodenverhältnisse bald besser werden.
> ...


 
Hallo Leute, bin neu hier in der Bergheimer Ecke, habe vor ein paar Tagen die Glessener Höhe "entdeckt" und habe mich fest entschlossen, mein altes mtb zu reanimieren und wieder regelmäßig MTB zu fahren. Brauch aber auf jeden Fall einen neuen Laufradsatz. Kennt vielleicht jemand in der Umgebung von Bergheim einen Radhändler, der ordentlich Laufräder zusammenbauen kann ? Danke für eine Rückmeldung.
Gruß


----------



## PietAM (21. Februar 2013)

So, war heute zu einer winterlichen Tour in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe unterwegs. Wettermässig war es, abgesehen von einigen wenigen Schneeflocken, trocken. Die Wald- und Wirtschaftswege waren zu 90% trocken und hart genug ums auch mal laufen lassen zu können.  Nur ab und an mal eine zugefrorene Pfütze (mit nassem Kern, wenn man einbricht) und die bekannten Stellen, die irgendwie nie richtig abzutrocknen scheinen. Da war's dann mal ein bisschen matschig, aber alles vertretbar. Gelegentlich haben sich auch mal die Sonne und hier und da mal blaue Flecken am Himmel gezeigt, TOP! Nur der Wind hat es in sich und der bläst mitunter recht böig. Die gefühlten Temperaturen gehen direkt 5 Grad nach unten. Aber mal wieder auf (fast) trockenen Trails durch den Wald zu rollen war mal wieder 1A!
Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuberbiker (21. Februar 2013)

Versuchs mal bei Radsport Lützeler in kerpen weil in näherer Umgebung wüsste ich sonst keinen besseren.Gruss Cuberbiker


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Februar 2013)

Oder bei Breuers Bike Bahnhof in Köln.
Frag dann nach Patrick


----------



## eiderdaus (22. Februar 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Oder bei Breuers Bike Bahnhof in Köln.
> Frag dann nach Patrick


 
Danke für deinen und "cuberbikers" Tip! Heute morgen hat mich jemand aus der Umgebung angemailt wg. eines gebrauchten Satzes; vielliecht kommen wir zusammen, ansonsten fahre ich mal zu den genannten Händlern. 

Hier wird halbwegs regelmäßig gefahren ? Wenn auch in einem "Normalo"-Tempo gefahren wird, würde ich demnächst gerne mal ne runde mitfahren; Aus dem "Race-"Tempo-Alter bin ich allerdings definitiv raus .


----------



## RunningPumi (22. Februar 2013)

eiderdaus schrieb:


> Aus dem "Race-"Tempo-Alter bin ich allerdings definitiv raus .



Noch so einer ...



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Nur alte Säcke auf der Glessener...


----------



## eiderdaus (22. Februar 2013)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Noch so einer ...


 

Getroffen und versenkt .

Aber ernsthaft: Hier sieht man echt fast nur ältere Herrschaften mit MTB und RR durch die Gegend radeln - ist schon recht auffällig. Vielleicht sinkt der Altersschnitt im Frühjahr wieder ...


----------



## Naish90 (22. Februar 2013)

Man/n ist immer so alt wie man sich fühlt!
Gott sei Dank, bin ich erst 20.
Aber ich fahr auch ganz gerne mit den alten Säcken.

Freue mich schon.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (22. Februar 2013)

Hi Ingo,

für 20 sieht du aber alt aus . 
Dafür haben die älteren die Ruhe. (nötig Hust Hust)

Ein U50


----------



## H-P (22. Februar 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Man/n ist immer so alt wie man sich *(an)*fühlt!
> Gott sei Dank, bin ich erst 20.
> Aber ich fahr auch ganz gerne mit den alten Säcken.
> 
> Freue mich schon.......


 
Ich habs mal berichtigt.


----------



## Naish90 (22. Februar 2013)

Hi Andreas,

da kannst Du machen was Du willst, immer jünger wie DU...



AAFA schrieb:


> Hi Ingo,
> 
> für 20 sieht du aber alt aus .
> Dafür haben die älteren die nötige Ruhe. (nötig Hust Hust)
> ...


----------



## Naish90 (22. Februar 2013)

Was ??!

Gruß, Ingo



H-P schrieb:


> Ich habs mal berichtigt.


----------



## H-P (22. Februar 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Was ??!
> 
> Gruß, Ingo


 
Achte mal auf die rote Schrift in meinem Zitat von dir.


----------



## Naish90 (22. Februar 2013)

Hatte ich schon gesehen....




H-P schrieb:


> Achte mal auf die rote Schrift in meinem Zitat von dir.


----------



## jim-beam (23. Februar 2013)

So Heute eine schöne Tour über die Glessener und ein Stück Quarzwerke
gefahren.Beste bedingungen kein Matsch geforener Boden , Schneefall
und man ist mal wieder sauber nach Hause gekommen.
Am Ende 34 km bei einem 20er Schnitt Alter 54 / Bluthochdruck 
Schönes WE & Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Roboman63 (24. Februar 2013)

War Heute schon früh unterwegs , ca. 8.00 Uhr am Glessener Kreutz .
Bin 27,5 Km im Tiefschnee über Bergheimer Tagebaugelände, Glessener Höhe und zurück  Hat spaß gemacht und war gut fahrbar .
Bin nur bei der Abfahrt vom Sendeturm zwei mal Weggeruscht (man fällt aber weich )

Gruß an Alle, Michael


----------



## Beppe (24. Februar 2013)

Roboman63 schrieb:


> War Heute schon früh unterwegs , ca. 8.00 Uhr am Glessener Kreutz .
> Bin 27,5 Km im Tiefschnee über Bergheimer Tagebaugelände, Glessener Höhe und zurück  Hat spaß gemacht und war gut fahrbar .
> Bin nur bei der Abfahrt vom Sendeturm zwei mal Weggeruscht (man fällt aber weich )
> 
> Gruß an Alle, Michael



Wer wie wo was? Wir dachten wir könnten die heutige Erstbefahrung auf unser Konto  verbuchen?!? ;-) 
Spuren waren auf der Abfahrt eben nämlich keine anderen zu erkennen. 
Klasse Tour spaßige Bedingungen  



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mCcF6J1_b8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## PietAM (24. Februar 2013)

So waren heute auch zu zweit auf der Glessener-Höhe für einen klasse Snowride unterwegs. Teils gute 10cm tiefer Schnee der aber trotzdem schön fahrbar war. Sind dabei aber keine Trails gefahren, sondern ausschliesslich auf Wald- und Wirtschaftswegen unterwegs gewesen. Teils in Spurrillen von PKW und und auch in Spurrillen von anderen Bikern sowie teilweise in völlig unberührten Schneeflächen. Der Schnee war aber so weich, dass man sich auch gut eine eigene Spur ziehen konnte. War aber mörder anstrengend! Dabei haben wir heute überraschend viele Biker getroffen, die wohl auch dem Reiz des Tiefschneefahrens nicht wiederstehen konnten. Haben auch den Dietmar getroffen, der uns oben in Richtung Gipfelkreuz entgegen kam. [email protected]: Hoffe Du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen!?  War auf jeden Fall eine klasse Tour und ein besonderes Erlebnis!
Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (24. Februar 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mCcF6J1_b8&feature=youtube_gdata_player




Meine Ohren 

Eine kleine Warnung wäre gut gewesen. Mit voll aufgedrehtem Headset was das nicht angenehm. Sieht aber spaßig aus


----------



## Beppe (26. Februar 2013)

Männers, 
morgen jemand unterwegs? Bin ab 17.30...18Uhr aufm Rad. 
Gruss Beppe


----------



## brigdompteur (26. Februar 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Männers,
> morgen jemand unterwegs? Bin ab 17.30...18Uhr aufm Rad.
> Gruss Beppe



Hi Pino,

würde mich morgen auch aufs Rad schwingen,18Uhr wäre ok .
Treffpunkt entweder alte Aachener Str (Parkplatz) oder sonstwo.

Wer sonst hat noch Lust?

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Beppe (26. Februar 2013)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hi Pino,
> 
> würde mich morgen auch aufs Rad schwingen,18Uhr wäre ok .
> Treffpunkt entweder alte Aachener Str (Parkplatz) oder sonstwo.
> ...



18Uhr (edit) Parkplatz alte Aachener  jebongt.


----------



## brigdompteur (26. Februar 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> 18Uhr Miliparkplatz,  jebongt.


Hä,Miliparkplatz?


----------



## Beppe (26. Februar 2013)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hä,Miliparkplatz?



Parkplatz alte Aachener ,  wo wir uns mit Freddy getroffen haben. Sche...  Handyworterkennung 
Ok?


----------



## brigdompteur (26. Februar 2013)

OK.


----------



## Naish90 (26. Februar 2013)

Hi,

dann mal viel Spaß morgen mit dem Biken im Matsch.
War heute im Bergheimer Loch laufen, man war das eine Katastrophe!
Mit dem Biken warte ich noch einige Tage.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## SE Racing (26. Februar 2013)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hä,Miliparkplatz?



ein Relikt aus seiner Rennrad-Vergangenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (28. Februar 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dann mal viel Spaß morgen mit dem Biken im Matsch.
> War heute im Bergheimer Loch laufende , man war das eine Katastrophe!
> ...



Das bisschen (Schnee-) Matsch. ;-) Das was wieder eine der Touren, bei der das Rad mit einem fährt und nicht umgekehrt. 
Technisch wars, anstrengend, kalt und schön dreckig. 

Gruss Beppe


----------



## Freddy41 (2. März 2013)

So Jungs
Hab dann mal für den 09.03.2013 eine Tour hier eingetragen.
Hoffe das ihr noch mit so alten Leuten wie mir mitfahren
möchtet.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (5. März 2013)

Hallo Biker,

komme gerade von einer herrlichen Frühjahrstour bei bestem Wetter. Temperatur satte 14°C tendez steigend, die Wege sind größtenteils schon sehr gut abgetrocknet, zu mindest da wo ich gefahren bin. Wiedenfelderhöhe, Bergheimer Loch, Fischbachhöhe ( auf dem Weg zu den Wellen sind die Kollegen der Truppe Freiheit für den Wald weg mit den Bäumen) und dann über die Glessener zum Abtsbusch.
Also an alle raus aufs Rad, der Frühling kommt.

Uns das nach einem Sonntag auf der Sophienhöhe im Schnee.


Andreas


----------



## AAFA (5. März 2013)

Noch ein Nachtrag zu Sonntag,

endlich, nach gefühlten Monaten der Ruhe, eine Tour Richtung Sophie mit Ingo,Michael, Bernd, Patrick und 2x Andreas.
Schöne Tour zum einrollen, durfte mal vorne fahren, bis es Ingo zu langsam wurde.  "Aber jeder weiß, da wo ich bin ist vorne."
Auf dem Rückweg mussten wir dann noch beim Michael einen kleinen Service am Hinterrad machen, Latex hält nicht immer.

Danke an die tollen Mitfahrer

Andreas


----------



## Andreas.blub (5. März 2013)

Ich lese hier immer wieder von der Fischbachhöhe und weiß absolut nicht wo diese ist. Der Rest ist mir bekannt.

Kann mir mal jemand kurz erklären wie man von der Glessener oder aus dem Loch da am besten hinkommt? Ist des hinter Horrem? Wie verbinde ich das mit ner Tour über die Glessener am besten? Am großen Park&Ride vorbei und nach Neubottenbroich hoch?


----------



## AAFA (5. März 2013)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer wieder von der Fischbachhöhe und weiß absolut nicht wo diese ist. Der Rest ist mir bekannt.
> 
> Kann mir mal jemand kurz erklären wie man von der Glessener oder aus dem Loch da am besten hinkommt? Ist des hinter Horrem? Wie verbinde ich das mit ner Tour über die Glessener am besten? Am großen Park&Ride vorbei und nach Neubottenbroich hoch?



Andreas,

die Fischbachhöhe ist die Erhebung Richtung Quadrath Ichendorf, da wo die Pferderennbahn ist und er Modellflugzeughafen. Am besten kommst von der Glessener über die breite Brücke und dann ganz einfach den Berg hoch. Ansonsten hat Freddy eine Tour für Samstag eingetragen, wie immer zu Früh für die Arbeitende Bevölkerung.

Andreas

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (5. März 2013)

Ach das ist die Fischbachhöhe. Ja die kenne ich 
Dachte immer das ganze gehört zur Glessener. Gibt es denn da was feines außer am Modellflugplatz runter oder der kurze Stück am, wo man am großen Kreisel auf der Aachener rauskommt?

Ich glaub trotz meiner jungen fast 23 Jahre fahrt ihr mir ne Ecke zu sportlich. Einen Schnitt von 20+ fahr ich nur auf Asphalt


----------



## PietAM (5. März 2013)

Habe heute auch das tolle Wetter mit reichlich Sonne genutzt für eine schöne Feierabendrunde in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe. Kann Andreas nur zustimmen, die Trails und Wege waren zu 99.9% abgetrocknet und die Anfahrt zum "Fünfhügeltrail" war nach Rodung fast doppelt so breit wie sonst. Nach der Asphaltturmauffahrt grösstenteils im Wheeliemodus, kam die belohnende Turmabfahrt, bei der man es besonders im zweiten Teil runter zum Parkplatz am Hallerhof mal richtig fliegen lassen konnte. Alles in allem sonnige 28Km und die Helmlampe brauchte ich nur auf den letzten Kilometern!
Viele Grüsse 
Peter


----------



## Freddy41 (6. März 2013)

Habe mich dann heute auch auf eine spontane Tour begeben.
Teils Strasse,dann zum Bergheimer Loch und rauf zur Wiedenfelder Höhe.
Anschließend wieder zum Bergheimer Loch und ab nach Hause.
Bei mir waren es dann 21,24km bei 195hm und einem Schnitt
von 26kmh.
Hoffe das die Wettervorhersage für Samstag nicht stimmt,
denn laut der soll es wieder kalt und nass werden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Beppe (6. März 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Habe mich dann heute auch auf eine spontane Tour begeben.
> Teils Strasse,dann zum Bergheimer Loch und rauf zur Wiedenfelder Höhe.
> Anschließend wieder zum Bergheimer Loch und ab nach Hause.
> Bei mir waren es dann 21,24km bei 195hm und einem Schnitt
> ...



26er Schnitt mit Offroadeinlage LOL 

Zum vergangenen Sonntag kann ich auch noch etwas beisteuern. War mit Dietmar unterwegs und hatte schon in der Anfahrt Defekt!  Trotz Panneneinlage und Milch in den Schläuchen! Naja,   das nächste mal fahre ich bei nem "gefühlten" Stein im HR Profil gleich rechts ran und schaue nach..  

Der Schlauch war unflickbar und hatte bestimmt 10 grosse Löcher!

Heut bin ich allen ums Quarzwerk gecruised. Vielleicht findet man kommendes WE zusammen! 

Geiles Wetter heute


----------



## PietAM (6. März 2013)

War heute auch nochmals zu einem spontanen Sonnencruising in, um und auf der G-H unterwegs. Konnte der Sonne einfach nicht widerstehen zumal das Wetter wieder schlechter und kälter werden soll!  Sonnige 25Km auf trockenen Wegen und Trails! 
Viele Grüsse Peter


----------



## Roboman63 (7. März 2013)

Kann nur bestätigen , das Wetter lockt einen wirklich . Habe mich Gestern spontan um 18.30 Uhr zu einer Nachttour mit Lampe aufgemacht . War genial , kein Matsch  .

Gruß an Alle, Michael


----------



## dom_i (7. März 2013)

Ich bin auch gestern gefahren, gleich mal jmd. von hier getroffen 
Auch sonst waren viele Biker unterwegs.
War mal wieder total geil, bin dann auch zum ersten Mal durchs Bergheimer Loch... Mann, ist das "Gipfelkreuz" anstrengend hoch zu fahren 

Zum Schluss hatte ich gute 45km bei einem 19er Schnitt. Bin dafür aber heute auch total platt, war seit langem mal wieder eine richtige Tour meinerseits 

Vllt. sieht man sich demnächst mal wieder bei einer Tour, am Samstag passts bei mir leider nicht.

Gruß Dominik


----------



## Freddy41 (7. März 2013)

Beppe;10379522]26er Schnitt mit Offroadeinlage LOL ;
Der Strassenanteil Betrug mal eben 3km und davon ging es 2km hoch.
Ansonsten waren es nur MTB taugliche Wege
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (9. März 2013)

Tour wegen Dauerregen Raus


----------



## brigdompteur (9. März 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tour wegen Dauerregen Raus



,
was sollst ,kommen sicherlich wieder bessere Zeiten.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (10. März 2013)

War gestern nach dem Regen um und auf der Glessner Höhe.

Muss sagen... Ziemlich Matschig alles. Trotzdem diverse Trails mitgenommen.

"Durfte" mich dann zu Hause in der Garage umziehen. 

Greetz

Kraksler


----------



## Roboman63 (10. März 2013)

Das gleich war Heute auf der Sofienhöhe , habe aber trotzdem 610 Höhenmeter und 57 Km gefahren . Beine wie Blei und dreckig wie 
ein Schwein hat meine Frau mich zum Umziehen auch nur in die Garage gelassen . 

Gruß an Alle , Michael


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. März 2013)

Ihr wollt doch nur damit angeben dass Ihr Haus und Hof und Frau habt...


----------



## Freddy41 (10. März 2013)

Hab auch Frau und Hof,aber keine Garage.
Deshalb durfte ich heute nicht fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (10. März 2013)

Und ich bleibe mit meiner Frau und einer heftigen Grippe schön auf der Couch!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## pd1 (10. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ihr wollt doch nur damit angeben dass Ihr Haus und Hof und Frau habt...


Und mehr......!!!!!


----------



## AAFA (10. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte heute etwas mehr Glück und konnte gefühlte 25km und unzählige Höhenmeter (Aufzug) auf der Arbeit fahren, musste anschließend auch nicht in die Garage zum umziehen. 
Es scheint als ob der Winterblues umgeht. 

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (10. März 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Und ich bleibe mit meiner Frau und einer heftigen Grippe schön auf der Couch!
> 
> Gruß, Ingo



Na dann mal gute Besserung.
Hoffe aber das der Mist Winter bald ein Ende hat.
Dieses Jahr ist wohl das schlechteste Bikerjahr seid langem.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Verlierer (15. März 2013)

Ein paar RR-Kilometer und etwas krankheitsbedingtes Geschwächel haben mich der Glessener Höhe ferngehalten. Aber heute war ich endlich mal wieder dort. Schnee, Eis, Matsch, alles dabei, bin ich 60 km in 3 Stunden mit 400 hm über Glessener, Fischbachhöhe, Abtsbusch und nochmal Glessener Höhe gefahren. Hach, war schön bei der Sonne, aber das Rad dreckig wie selten zuvor. Jetzt ist alles wieder schön sauber und ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ich heute die 3000 Jahreskilometer übertaktet habe. Davon fast 1400 RR und gut 1100 MTB, der Rest mit dem Damenrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. März 2013)

@Verlierer

Wo warst Du denn bitte unterwegs? Ich hab keine Sonne gesehen als ich mich von Köln-Weiden aus in Richtung GH auf den Weg gemacht hab. Schön war das nicht. Matschig ohne ende, rutschig, man kam kaum eine Steigung hoch, so schmierig war der Untergrund. Hab dann auch nur die östlichen Ausläufer gestreift und mich da schon so dermaßen eingesaut, dass ich den Rest flach über Brauweiler wieder zurück gefahren bin. Waren dann knapp 2 Std. und nur 20km mit anschießdender Dusche für Mensch und Gerät. Also wer heute behauptet auf der GH Spaß gehabt zu haben, der lügt...


----------



## brigdompteur (16. März 2013)

Hi,
bin dann heute auch mal wieder über die Glessener Höhe gefahren teilweise schon sehr matschig wie z.B der Abtsbusch,aber dafür sind einige Trails auch schon wieder gut abgetrocknet und somit fahrbar.
Wenns Wetter Morgen paßt dreh ich noch eine Runde.
Sonst noch jemand?

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## jim-beam (16. März 2013)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin dann heute auch mal wieder über die Glessener Höhe gefahren teilweise schon sehr matschig wie z.B der Abtsbusch,aber dafür sind einige Trails auch schon wieder gut abgetrocknet und somit fahrbar.
> Wenns Wetter Morgen paßt dreh ich noch eine Runde.
> Sonst noch jemand?
> ...


 
Wann wollste denn Starten ?? 
Ich möchte Morgen auch wenns nicht Regnet über die GH !!
Schaffe es aber nicht vor 12 Uhr.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## brigdompteur (17. März 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Wann wollste denn Starten ??
> Ich möchte Morgen auch wenns nicht Regnet über die GH !!
> Schaffe es aber nicht vor 12 Uhr.
> Gruß Jürgen



Hi,
Werde um 12:00 Uhr am Parkplatz alte Aachener str  vorbei fahren.
Gruß


----------



## Naish90 (20. März 2013)

Also, dass wird ein schlechter Bikestart 2013 bei diesem sch.... Wetter.
Jetzt bin ich wieder gesund und es regnet u. regnet.
Die nächsten 2 Wochen kann ich auch nicht biken.....
Dann mal bis Anfang April.

Viele Grüße, Ingo


----------



## Andreas.blub (22. März 2013)

War jemand gestern oder heute schon unterwegs? Wie sieht es aus? Durch den Regen/Schnee diese Woche wieder sehr schlammig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roboman63 (24. März 2013)

War Heute unterwegs , 42 Km , Glessener Höhe , Großkönigsdorfer Wald usw. Alle Trails gut fahrbar , der Boden war heute gut gefrohren,
kaum Matsch . Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht .

Gruß an Alle , Michael


----------



## PietAM (24. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,
war heute nach witterungsbedingter Pause mal wieder in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe inkl. Fischbach Höhe, Bergheimer Loch, Abtsbusch usw. unterwegs. Die Bodenverhältnisse waren gut und nur an vereinzelten Stellen noch etwas nass. 98% der Wege und Trails waren trocken, somit gabs nur wenig Dreckbeschuss. Allerdings waren die Wege ab und an etwas weich und haben ganz schön gebremst. Dabei viele Trails und Abfahrten mitgenommen und der Trail im Bergheimer Loch war wieder offen, schön frei und konnte klasse gesurft werden. Alles in allem gute 30Km. Zwar kalt und windig aber von oben trocken!
Gruß Peter


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. März 2013)

Heute kleiner Abstecher ins Bergische nach Altenberg. Top Konditionen und Fun wie immer....


----------



## Freddy41 (26. März 2013)

Gestern und heute die freie Zeit genutzt und eine schöne aber sehr Kalte Tour über Bergheimer-Loch und Wiedenfelder-Höhe gefahren.
25.03.2013   31,07km bei 326hm und einem Schnitt von 22,4kmh
26.03.2013   30,99km bei 299hm und einem Schnitt von 24,2kmh
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (26. März 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Gestern und heute die freie Zeit genutzt und eine schöne aber sehr Kalte Tour über Bergheimer-Loch und Wiedenfelder-Höhe gefahren.
> 25.03.2013   31,07km bei 326hm und einem Schnitt von 22,4kmh
> 26.03.2013   30,99km bei 299hm und einem Schnitt von 24,2kmh
> Gruß Friedhelm



Bei der nächsten Tour mit Dir erahne ich schlimmes.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## AAFA (26. März 2013)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten Tour mit Dir erahne ich schlimmes.
> 
> Gruß Dietmar



Hi,

"Hunde die Bellen" beißen nicht, vielleicht hat Feddy ja ein E- Bike . Ist ja nicht mehr der jüngste. 
Auch ich war gestern mal wieder unterwegs, traue mich aber nicht meinen Schnitt zu schreiben, dieser lag deutlich unter dem von Freddy. Da ich ja aber schon Ü30+ bin  darf er ruhig langamer sein. 

Andreas

 @Dietmar, Feddy hat doch eine Flachetappe gefahren, siehe die hm,


----------



## PietAM (26. März 2013)

Habe heute das Kaiserwetter auch zu einer nochmaligen MTB-Tour in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe im gleissenden Sonnenlicht genutzt. Diesmal wieder Glessener-Höhe, Fischbachhöhe und runter zum Verteilerkreis weiter durch Quadrath-Ichendorf, wieder hoch zur Fischbachhöhe über den Abtsbusch und nochmal hoch zum Gipfelkreuz, um die Tour über die Rinne und den Grillplatztrail zu beenden. Gute 35 Km bei Hammer-Sonnenschein, 99,5% trockene Trails - Daumen hoch. 
Gruß Peter


----------



## Freddy41 (27. März 2013)

Ok Jungs
War dann heute wieder unterwegs.
Morgens um 9.30 Uhr bei Sonne pur und gefühlten -10Grad.
Dieses mal war ich dann auf der Glessener-Höhe Aktiv
und habe etwas mehr Höhenmeter gehabt.
Es waren dann also auch 39,55km
bei 455hm und einem Schnitt von 22,0kmh.
Aber ich kann dich beruhigen Dietmar,
wenn wir wieder zusammen fahren wird das alles
in deinem Sinn sein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## PietAM (27. März 2013)

Habe heute auch nochmals direkt eine Runde dran gehängt, wieder in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe. Diesmal nach der Turmabfahrt rüber und rauf auf die Fischbach Höhe. Auf dem Weg nach oben habe ich dann einen wackeren Mitstreiter getroffen, der dann nach einigen gemeinsamen Metern und einem kurzen Plausch runter nach Quaderath einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen hat. Bei mir ging's weiter durch Quadrath-Ichendorf in Richtung Abtsbusch, diesen umrundet und vorbei am Hallerhof über Glessen zurück. Klasse 32Km bei ausgiebigem Sonnenschein, leider aber auch noch eisigem (Gegen-) wind. Sonst aber wieder Top-Tour auf 99.9% trockenen Trails und Wegen.
Viele Grüsse Peter


----------



## AAFA (27. März 2013)

Hi Biker,

war heute auch mal wieder auf der Glessener unterwegs, bei herrlichen Bedingungen und super tollen Trails. Habe versucht alles mitzunehmen was geht. Dabei sind 450hm bei 35 km zusammen gekommen. Der Schnitt lag dabei knapp unter dem von Freddy mit 15km/h, würde sagen ziemlich Frühlingshaft.So hoffe nun dass das Wetter hält und wärmer wird.

Wann werden wieder Touren ausgeschrieben? 

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (27. März 2013)

Aber ich kann dich beruhigen Dietmar,
wenn wir wieder zusammen fahren wird das alles
in deinem Sinn sein.
Gruß Friedhelm[/QUOTE]


Schön zu hören Friedhelm und danke für deine Rücksichtnahme habe noch ein wenig Kondition nötig,aber die kommt ja unweigerlich wenn man mit dir fährt.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## PietAM (30. März 2013)

So, obwohl es gestern fast den ganzen Tag geschneit hat und die Strassen teils nass waren, habe ich heute die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und bin eine Tour in, um und auf der Glessener gefahren. Die Wege waren überraschend trocken. Wieder diverse Trails mitgenommen und bis auf den immer noch eisigen (Gegen-) Wind, klasse 30Km durch den Wald gerollt
Gruß Peter


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (1. April 2013)

Halli Hallo

Endlich mal wieder ne kleine Tour nach fast 3 Monaten Abstinenz.

Nur bin zum Teil echt geschockt wie viel Bäume die oben am "Zick-Zack-Trail" abgeholzt haben. :-(

Und da beschwert sich kein Naturschützer und Vogelkundler?!?!?

Desweiteren blockieren die Förster oder sonstige Wichtigtuer mal wieder einige Trails mit irgendwelchen Baumstämmen und Ästen. Ich hoffe, dass ich mal einen von den Spezies dabei entdecke. Dann frage ich die Person mal ganz höflich, ob das wirklich sein muss.

Ich bin schon damals mit 19 Jahren dort oft gefahren - da hat es kaum einen interessiert.

Nur heute hält sich da jeder für wichtig und meint er müsse da den "Waldhüter" spielen. Früher gab es keine Naturschützer, Vogelkundler oder sonstige Heinis.

Jedes mal, wenn ich gemütlich einen der bekannten Trails befahre und mir Fussgänger begegnen, muss man damit rechnen, dass man irgendwie "belehrt" wird. 

Doch im Grossen und Ganzen ist es immer noch ne schöne Gegend um Sport zu machen... und das Wetter ist wahrscheinlich die ganze Woche noch so. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Freddy41 (1. April 2013)

Hi Leute
Auch ich war heute unterwegs und habe das super Sonnenwetter genutzt
Los ging es von mir aus übers Bergeimer Loch zur Wiedenfelder-Höhe um gleich wieder zum Bergeimer Loch zu fahren.Von da aus dann rüber zur Glessener-Höhe.Das mit den Baumstämmen auf den Trail`s ist echt schade.
Aber zum Glück hat man ja ein MTB und kann drüber fahren.
So dann einmal hoch zum Kreuz hinten wieder runter um anschließend noch einmal hoch zu fahren.Von da aus dann zur Fischbach-Höhe und ab nach Hause.War eine Klasse Tour bei dem Wetter,hoffe es bleibt so und wird dann noch 15Grad wärmer.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 43,57km bei 512hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (1. April 2013)

... mit dem Drüberfahren war nix - ich hab die Äste und Stämme für die nächsten Biker dann mal weggeräumt. ;-)


----------



## dom_i (1. April 2013)

Gibt's keine eingetragene Tour für morgen, Dienstag? 
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Freddy41 (6. April 2013)

Morgen CTF Brohltal in Wehr
Fahre dann die 52km mit 1162hm.
Hoffe es ist nicht zu kalt.
Ist dann auch die Vorbereitung auf Sundern.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Roboman63 (6. April 2013)

Habe Rennradfahren immer als langweilig gesehen , aber der Typ ist echt grass 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0&feature=youtu.be

Gruß an Alle, Michael


----------



## Freddy41 (6. April 2013)

Jo der ist echt krass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (6. April 2013)

Hi,

fährt morgen keiner auf der Glessener?

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (7. April 2013)

Nee Ingo 
Wir waren hier.
So wieder zu Hause
Hier der kleine Bericht von der CTF Brohltal in Wehr
Gefahren wurden 52km bei 1160hm.
Die fahrt begann bei -1Grad und Tiefgefrorenem Boden,
anschließend bei der Sonne Taute es dann aber schnell auf,
so das der Rest dann auch teilweise schlammig war.
Mit der Zeit von 2:33:37 Std lag ich voll im Zeitplan.
Das Wetter war auf jedenfall klasse.
Jetzt kann Sundern kommen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (7. April 2013)

Ja, da wars auf der Glessener aber angenehmer .
Wir sind bei ca. 6 Grad gestartet und der Boden war super trocken, so dass wir alles super fahren konnten.
Bei mir waren es das 45Km bei bestem Wetter und nacher 12 Grad.
Übrigens gefahren sind Dietmar, Andreas und ich.
Wenn es Mittwoch trocken ist stelle ich Dienstag eine Tour ein!

Wer war denn alles mit im Brohtal?

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## pd1 (8. April 2013)

Hallo , 
Freddy , Andreas und ich....


----------



## Freddy41 (8. April 2013)

Hi Patrick
Wo gibt es denn die Bilder??


----------



## PietAM (12. April 2013)

So, gestern eine Runde auf der Glessener gedreht. Asphaltwheelieturmauffahrt und anschliessend schön Richtung Hallerhof runter gesurft, dann Fischbachdownhill, Abtsbusch und am Fuße der G-H, vorbei am Grillplatz über Glessen zurück. Der Boden war heute schön griffig und nicht all zu matschig. Bedingt durch super Windverhältnisse sehr ausgedehnte Wheeliesessions eingebaut bis die Hände brennen, den Gleichgewichtssinn geschult und dafür gesorgt, dass die Bremsbelagindustrie zu tun hat.
Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (12. April 2013)

Auch ich war gestern eine schnelle Runde unterwegs dafür das es so viel geregnet hatte war der Boden relativ gut abgetrocknet .
30KM in 1:24.

Hoffe das man bald mal wieder zusammen fährt.....

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (13. April 2013)

Heute eine klasse Sonnentour
mit Dietmar und Walter gefahren.
Bei besten Bedingungen fuhren wir erst einmal
vom Startpunkt aus rüber zum Bergheimer Loch
und von da aus einmal die Wiedenfelder Höhe umrundet.
Anschließend jeden Höhenmeter im Bergheimer-Loch
gefahren und rauf zur Glessener-Höhe,diese zweimal bezwungen
und ab nach Hause.
War echt mal wieder cool in kurz zu fahren.
Dank an die Mitfahrer.
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt 
67,66km bei 638hm.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (13. April 2013)

Hi,
dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen war eine super Tour und Friedhelm hat keinen hm ausgelassen.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## PietAM (14. April 2013)

So, heute um 10.00Uhr gestartet und zu viert eine schöne Runde in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe gedreht. Über die Felder zum Hallerhof und zum Einsieg direkt mal die Turmabfahrt hoch (uff), zum Gipfelkreuz und den Banktrail runter. Viele Trails mitgenommen, durch Quadrath-Ichendorf, Fünfhügeltrail, Fischbach Höhe, nochmal quer rüber und über den Krater zurück. Leider kam die Sonne erst nach der Tour, so um 13.00Uhr raus, dafür war es aber angenehm warm. Sehr schöne Tour und klasse 40Km.
Viele Grüsse
Peter


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (14. April 2013)

Jou, dat seid ihr die Gruppe gewesen, die keinen anderen Biker grüßt .


----------



## PietAM (14. April 2013)

Ne, mit Sicherheit nicht, wir Grüßen immer alle die uns begegnen


----------



## Naish90 (14. April 2013)

Hi,

Michael, Andreas, Jürgen (Jim-Beam) und ich hatten heute auch eine gemütilche Sonnentour.
Glessener- Quarzwerke- Fischbachhöhe
41KM bei 2,5 Std.

PS. Jürgen geiles Bike, dein fettes....

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## jim-beam (14. April 2013)

Ja Danke ! 
Übrigens schöne Tour Heute und wieder neue Wege & Trails sowie
zwei neue Leute kennengelernt.
Bis demnächst !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Roboman63 (15. April 2013)

Hat Spaß gemacht , saß anschließend zufrieden am Grill und habe mir den ersten Sonnenbrand geholt und ein Kölsch schmecken lassen.
Dein neues Fatbike ist ja wohl der Hammer. Jetzt wollen wir natürlich auch Bilder in Aktion sehen 

Gruß an Alle , Michael


----------



## jim-beam (15. April 2013)

Werde ich machen !! In Natura sieht es noch besser aus .
Wenn ihr mich auf der GH seht dann könnt ihr gerne eine Probefahrt
machen.
Bis dahin & Gruss an alle
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (15. April 2013)

Ich kann mich nur den Äußerungen von Ingo, Michael und Jürgen anschließen.
Dank dem tollen Guide, Ingo, eine typisch entspannte Frühjahrstour, beinahe Ü50 Charakter, mit anschließenden optimalen Bediengungen am Grill. Die verbrannten Kalorien wurden unmittelbar wieder zu geführt.  Einen Sonnenbrand gab es nicht aber einen herrlichen Brand, war das Kölsch lecker.

Bis zur nächsten Tour.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (15. April 2013)

Gestern eine kleine aber feine Tour mit
Tochter und Sohn unternommen.
Gefahren sind wir dann ganz entspannt
26,73km bei 379hm.
Anschließend Kuchen gegessen und
Abends dann den Grill Angefeuert.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (16. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

habe mir ein neues Bike zugelegt, für die gemütichen Sommerausfahrten .



#

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## jim-beam (16. April 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe mir eine neues Bike zugelegt, für die gemütichen Sommerausfahrten .
> 
> ...


 

Geil !! Wäre was für Vatertag


----------



## obstler242 (16. April 2013)

Guten Abend in die Runde! 

Ich suche immer noch nach Menschen mit denen man mal die ein oder andere Tour fahren kann. Komme aus Köln und bin auch ab und an auf der Glessener-Höhe unterwegs. Fahre ein Cube Reaction SC (ab Samstag ein LTD CC da neuer Rahmen) und bin für alles außer Dirt und heftigen Downhill zu haben. 

Würde mich freuen wenn ich mich der ein oder anderen Runde/Tour anschließen kann.

MfG Kai


----------



## Naish90 (17. April 2013)

Hallo,

da ich mir heute leider den Nacken verdreht habe , übernimmt Friedhelm die Tour heute!

Kai, schau mal ins LMB, Du bist willkommen. (Tour ist heute 18:30 Haller Hof)

Also die Tour fällt nicht aus, nur der Guide wird ausgewechselt!!!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (18. April 2013)

So kleiner Bericht von gestern.
Da Ingo leider die Tour nicht fahren konnte
habe ich diese übernommen.
Mit am Start waren dann Walter und Sven.
Wir fuhren dann erst einmal Richtung Bergheimer-Loch und 
anschließend zur Wiedenfelder Höhe.
Von da aus wieder zum Bergheimer Loch und ab
zum Gipfel auf der Glessener-Höhe.
Das Wetter war klasse und die Mitfahrer super.
Bei mir waren es dann auch mit An-und Abfahrt
53,61km bei 516hm und einem Schnitt von 21,38kmh.
Dank nochmal an meine Mitstreiter für die tolle Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (19. April 2013)

Da ich zu den üblichen Biketouren arbeiten muss, siehe Mittwoch, habe ich eben mal eine kleine Runde über die Glessener/ Fischbachhöhe und das Bergheimerloch gedreht. Es war zwar nicht so kuschelig wie die Tage, aber darf hatte man(n) tolle Trails. 
So freue mich mal wieder auf eine entspannte Tour mit euch.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## superalu (19. April 2013)

Möchte mich auch noch für die schöne abendliche Tour bedanken. Leider hat mein bike etwas geschwächelt. Grüße Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obstler242 (19. April 2013)

Bei mir ist es unter der Woche auch recht schwierig da ich Schichtsystem arbeite. Aber am WE geht es im Grunde immer. Werde morgen auf jeden Fall von Bonn nach Köln fahren wenn die Teile am neuen Rahmen sitzen.


----------



## PietAM (20. April 2013)

War gestern zu einer schönen Freitagabendwochenendeeinleut-Trailtour in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe unterwegs. Wetter hat mitgespielt, zwar etwas kühler als die letzten Tage, dafür von oben und unten trocken, hin und wieder sogar mit Sonnenunterstützung und brettharten Wegen und Trails. Asphalt-Turmauffahrt im Semi-Wheelie-Modus, dann die Belohnung in Form der Turmabfahrt runter zum Hallerhof im High-Speed-Trail-Surf-Modus, dann hoch zur Fischbach-Höhe, den "Fünfhügeltrail-Trail" Richtung Bergheimer Loch runter und wieder hoch zur Fischbach-Höhe, vorbei am Modellbauflugplatz und den Fischbach-Downhill hinab. Danach Richtung Hallerhof und hoch zum Gipfelkreuz, den Gipfelkreuz-Pfad runter, weiter zur "Rinne" und über den Grillplatztrail runter zum Grillplatz, dann durch Glessen und aufgrund perfekter Windverhältnisse über die Bonnstrasse mit ausgedehnten Wheelieeinheiten zurück. Hammer Tour, gut 32 Km und es hat alles gepasst, so macht das Spass!
Gruß Peter


----------



## Freddy41 (20. April 2013)

So heute schöne Tour mit Dietmar gefahren.
Alles mitgenommen was so geht.
Bei mir waren es dann 58,82km bei 487hm.
Anschließend zu Hause MTB gesäubert und beim
nachsehen warum der Umwerfer vorne nicht richtig
schaltet,musste ich mit Endsätzen feststellen
das meine Hinterbaustrebe gebrochen war.
Kann nur von Glück sagen das da bei den
steilen Abfahrten nichts passiert ist.
Das wars dann erst einmal für mein Specialized.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (20. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Wer will denn morgen gegen mittag auf Tour?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## AAFA (23. April 2013)

Hi Biker,

komme gerade von einer entspannt einroll Tour über die Glessener, Trails und alles andere Staubtrocken und wunderbar zu fahren.

Werde dann mal für morgen 18:30 Uhr eine Ü40 Tour einstellen, zu Frühhlings beginn.

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (25. April 2013)

Tolle Tour gestern, bei bestem Wetter.
Danke an den Guide Andreas, hast eine schöne Runde gewählt.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (25. April 2013)

Ist heute jemand unterwegs? Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen nutzen ?


----------



## Naish90 (25. April 2013)

Wer bist du denn?



Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Ist heute jemand unterwegs? Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen nutzen ?


----------



## Andreas.blub (25. April 2013)

Der junge Mann, der gestern euer Treiben an der Turmabfahrt bergauf beobachtet hat 



Naish90 schrieb:


> Wer bist du denn?




Da ich jetzt los will muss ich wohl allein losziehen. Als Student hat man unter der Woche etwas mehr Zeit.


----------



## AAFA (25. April 2013)

Hallo Jung gebliebene Biker


gestern mit 5 netten Mitfahrer eine gemütliche Ü40 Runde gedreht, nach 40 km und einigen Höhenmeter, 2,5 Stunden später zu Hause gewesen. 
Dem alter entsprechende Tour gewählt, mit potential der Steigerung .
Der Schnitt war dem geplanten Rennen unserer Semi- Profis gewählt, also ein gemütliches Rollen mit einem mäximum an Trails. 


Andreas
----------------------------------------------------

Vorne ist da wo ich bin


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. April 2013)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo Jung gebliebene Biker
> 
> 
> gestern mit 5 netten Mitfahrer eine gemütliche Ü40 Runde gedreht, nach 40 km und einigen Höhenmeter, 2,5 Stunden später zu Hause gewesen.
> ...



Schön, dass ein 16er Schnitt bei euch schon als gemütlich gilt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann kann die Renn-Saison ja starten....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unser letzter Schnitt in Overath und Umgebung lag bei 7km/h auf knapp 1000HM...


----------



## AAFA (25. April 2013)

Hi der Schnitt ist nicht von Bedeutung, da noch eine halbe Stunde Haller Hof inklusiv war.

Andreas


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. April 2013)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hi der Schnitt ist nicht von Bedeutung, da noch eine halbe Stunde Haller Hof inklusiv war.
> 
> Andreas



In 2,5 Std. inkl.? Also ein gemütlicher 20er Schnitt...

Nee, ist ja Prima, Fit for Fun, nur weiter so...


----------



## Freddy41 (25. April 2013)

Hi Andreas
War echt mal wieder eine tolle Tour gestern.
Und das Wetter war ja so schön
Bin dann hoffentlich Fit für`s Rennen am
Samstag.Wenn nicht ,mache ich dich dafür
verantwortlich.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Verlierer (30. April 2013)

Nach wochenlangem Renngeradel heute mal wieder mit MTB über die Glessener - ist ja richtig trocken geworden seit der Wintermatsche 
Hat Spaß gemacht, 50 km mit 300 hm in gut 2 Stunden. Der größere RR-Bewegungsradius lockt mich im Moment aber doch etwas mehr.


----------



## dicker70 (1. Mai 2013)

Morgen!
Ist einer heute Vormittag unterwegs?

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (1. Mai 2013)

Hi,

sobald ich ausgeschlafen habe wollte ich eine kleine entspannte Runde drehen. Es wird aber wohl eher heute Mittag/ Nachmittag.

Andreas


----------



## AAFA (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern Nachmittag eine Runde über die Glessener gedreht. Gleich am Anfang 2 Biker aus Hürth getroffen, mit denen ich dann einige Trails abfahren wollte. Habe leider eure Namen nicht behalten, sorry.Gleich am Banktrail hat sich einer der Kollegen am Schienbein verletzt, woraufhin die Jungs den Heimweg angetreten haben. Hoffe die Wunde verheilt schnell. 
Dafür hat sich dann Stefan an mein Hinterrad gehängt. Ein junger Mann der seit 14 Tagen ein MTB hat. Mit ihm bin ich dann weiter über die Glessener, rüber zur Fischbachhöhe und abschliessend das Bergheimer Loch. Hier einen mir unbekannten Trail gefahren, nähe Gipfelkreuz. am Ende hatte ich 30km bei einem 1ten Mai schnitt von 16km/h und ausreichend Höhenmeter. 
Zwischendurch noch Klaus getroffen, er hatte ebenfalls einen infizierten im Schlepptau. 

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (2. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

hier die Tour die ich gestern abgeradelt habe.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pgjawtsfljpwrkcm

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (2. Mai 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hier die Tour die ich gestern abgeradelt habe.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ingo,

das sieht aber nicht schlecht aus, Respekt. 
Habe die Tour schon mal runter geladen, vielleicht schafft man(n) es ja diese mal in etwa nach zufahren.(Mittwochs) 

Andreas


----------



## meauliteur (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich bin der angesprochene Stefan 
Ich bin froh, dass Andreas mich mitgenommen hat, ich war schon fast orientierungslos da im Wald.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht und ich denke, wenn ich Zeit finde werde ich mich euch noch öfters mal anschließen


----------



## jim-beam (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen ,
Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag über die GH zu fahren ?
Wenn ja , würde " Alte Aachener Parkplatz & Hallerhof " ansteuern !
Zeit bin ich Flexibel wenn es nicht gerade um 9.00 Uhr ist 
Alte Leute brauchen ein wenig Schlaf .
Gruß an alle 
Jürgen


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wohne seit einigen Wochen in Pulheim und suche hier Anschluss an ein paar ambitionierte Biker für gemeinsame Touren und Trainingsfahrten. Da ich mich hier in der Gegend nicht groß auskenne, bin ich für alle Tip´s und Angebote dankbar. 

Gibt es eigentlich einen festen Termin und/oder Treffpunkt bei Euch?

Gruß Sven


----------



## brigdompteur (3. Mai 2013)

@Jim Beam
   Schade muß am Sonntag leider arbeiten,werde morgen eine kleine Runde
   drehen.  @fluXxxx
   Touren werden meistens Mittwochs und Samtags/Sonntags eingetragen,
   Treffpunkt Haller Hof oder alte Aachener str.
   Öfters mal reinschauen.
   Gruß


----------



## jim-beam (3. Mai 2013)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> @_Jim Beam_
> Schade muß am Sonntag leider arbeiten,werde morgen eine kleine Runde
> drehen.  @_fluXxx_x
> Touren werden meistens Mittwochs und Samtags/Sonntags eingetragen,
> ...


 
Ja schade Morgen kann ich nicht ! Bin Heute schon mit dem Panzer auf der GH gewesen.
Aber vielleicht finden sich noch ein paar Biker !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (4. Mai 2013)

Habe mal eine Tour für morgen Früh eingestellt.....


----------



## jim-beam (4. Mai 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Tour für morgen Früh eingestellt.....


 
Versuche zu kommen !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## coalminer (5. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen Ingo,

Treffen uns am Hallerhof zur Sonntagstour

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (6. Mai 2013)

Andreas,

war doch ne schöne Tour, bis auf den Kratzer........

Gruß, Ingo



coalminer schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ingo,
> 
> Treffen uns am Hallerhof zur Sonntagstour
> 
> Gruß Andreas


----------



## jim-beam (6. Mai 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Andreas,
> 
> war doch ne schöne Tour, bis auf den Kratzer........
> 
> Gruß, Ingo


 
Ich war auch am Hallerhof !!!
Bin 2-3 Minuten vor halb dort wieder gefahren !
Schade das wir uns verpasst haben.
Ich hoffe das nächste mal klappts.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Mai 2013)

Da Ingo noch keine Tour eingetragen hat,
habe ich das mal gemacht.
Falls es aber regnet fällt das ganze ins Wasser.
Meldet euch bitte bis Dienstag an,da ich die 
Tour sonst raus nehme.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluxxxxxx (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo Friedhelm.

Wäre gern am Mittwoch mitgefahren, fahre aber am Donnerstag den Marathon in Belgien und hoffe, es klappt für mich demnächst mal. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Mai 2013)

Fluxxxxxx schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm.
> 
> Wäre gern am Mittwoch mitgefahren, fahre aber am Donnerstag den Marathon in Belgien und hoffe, es klappt für mich demnächst mal.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Schade
Vielleicht klappt es ja dann am Samstag,
Trage dann die nächste Tour ein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kraksler (10. Mai 2013)

Hi!

Kennt jemand von Euch den Trail, den auf der Rötgenhöhe an der Stelle hier ( http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&q=5...Ville, Schiefbahn, 50169 Kerpen, Deutschland) ) anfängt? Der Trail geht dann ziemlich steil den Hang runter. Am Anfang ist es sehr sandig und es gibt ein starkes seitliches Gefälle nach links. Die Wurzeldrops sind kein Problem.


Bin den jetzt schon drei mal gefahren und finde auf dem ersten Stück nicht so richtig die Linie.

Hat da jemand einen Tip?

Gruß

Kraksler


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Mai 2013)

Heute mal wieder eine schöne Tour hier bei uns auf
der Glessener-Höhe gefahren.Mitfahrer waren dann
Dietmar,Walter,Pino und Jürgen.
Das Wetter hatte ein einsehen mit uns und wir
konnten alles fahren ohne Nass zu werden.
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abreise
68,57km bei 658hm.
Hoffe das es dem Rest der Mitfahrer auch so gut
gefallen hat wie mir.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## nordstadt (11. Mai 2013)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kennt jemand von Euch den Trail, den auf der Rötgenhöhe an der Stelle hier ( http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&q=5...Ville, Schiefbahn, 50169 Kerpen, Deutschland) ) anfängt? Der Trail geht dann ziemlich steil den Hang runter. Am Anfang ist es sehr sandig und es gibt ein starkes seitliches Gefälle nach links. Die Wurzeldrops sind kein Problem.
> 
> ...


Wo ist den dann das Problem ;-) Der enge Baum am Anfang? Fahr ich immer aussen drum rum, der Rest kommt bei mir mit der Geschwindigkeit.

Chris


----------



## brigdompteur (11. Mai 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder eine schöne Tour hier bei uns auf
> der Glessener-Höhe gefahren.Mitfahrer waren dann
> Dietmar,Walter,Pino und Jürgen.
> Das Wetter hatte ein einsehen mit uns und wir
> ...


Hi,
die Tour war super heute,hat spass gemacht mit euch,zum ende der Tour haben Pino und ich uns abgesetzt um anschließen noch ein Eis bei Sonnenschein in der Eisdiele zu genießen.Hierzu nochmal danke an Pino fürs Eis.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Zaister (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo Freddy,

Danke für die tolle Tour.
Jetzt weiß ich als Hürther wenigstens wo es lang geht wenn ihr von Abtsbusch, Bergheimer Loch, Modellflugplatz usw. redet.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Mai 2013)

So habe dann mal eine Tour für morgen drin.
Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jobo1 (18. Mai 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So habe dann mal eine Tour für morgen drin.
> Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 
Hallo,
ist mir von der Uhrzeit leider zu spät.
Werde gegen 10:30 Uhr unterwegs sein,vielleicht möchte sich jemand treffen. Wettervorhersage hört sich nicht so schlecht an.
Gruß
Achim


----------



## jobo1 (18. Mai 2013)

jobo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist mir von der Uhrzeit leider zu spät.
> Werde gegen 10:30 Uhr unterwegs sein,vielleicht möchte sich jemand treffen. Wettervorhersage hört sich nicht so schlecht an.
> Gruß
> Achim


 
sorry, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
Hatte Sonntag gemeint.
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (18. Mai 2013)

Was soll ich sagen Leute.
Heute einfach nur eine Geile Tour
bei geilem Wetter und klasse Mitfahrer
(mit bei der Tour waren dann Walter
Pino und Dietmar),war echt klasse mit euch.
Hat wieder richtig Spass bereitet,also mehr davon.
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt 60,24km bei 578hm.
Bis dahin
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Beppe (18. Mai 2013)

Yo,
danke an den Guide und an alle fürs geduldige warten... ich denk irgendwann werd ich auch mal wieder um die Bergwertungen mitkämpfen können.  
Hat viel Spaß gemacht und der Trip zum Baggerloch war auch genial ;-)

Beppe 




Freddy41 schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen Leute.
> Heute einfach nur eine Geile Tour
> bei geilem Wetter und klasse Mitfahrer
> (mit bei der Tour waren dann Walter
> ...


----------



## superalu (19. Mai 2013)

Hi, war mal wieder einer super Tour  !
Danke an die Mitfahrer und natürlich ein besonderer Dank an unseren Guide. Grüße an alle, Walter


----------



## Roboman63 (20. Mai 2013)

War Gestern auch unterwegs, geiles Wetter ,aber sehr voll .Habe die Asfaltauffahrt zum Sendeturm Glessener Höhe genutzt, um eine Menge Rennradfahrer mit meinem neuen 29er Fully zu ärgern. Ist ein tolles Fahrgefühl , wie auf Schienen. Schnell und sehr hohe Laufruhe.

Gruß an Alle , Michael


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Mai 2013)

Tour für morgen ist drin
Laut Wettervorhersage sollen wir Glück
haben.Hoffe die behalten recht
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (24. Mai 2013)

Euch viel Spaß.....
Ich kann leider nicht, werde Sonntag ne Runde drehen.
Werde im Juni wenn die Feiertage vorbei sind wieder dabei sein.

Gruß, Ingo



Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tour für morgen ist drin
> Laut Wettervorhersage sollen wir Glück
> haben.Hoffe die behalten recht
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jim-beam (25. Mai 2013)

So Heute meine erste Tour mit Guide Freddy gefahren ! ( Man ist der schnell )
weitere Mitfahrer Walter & Dietmar. Ingo Unterwegs auch noch getroffen und mitgenommen. Danke erstmal für die Touren änderung ins Bergheimer Loch ! War sehr schön. Viele neue Wege und Trails gefahren und zwei neue Biker kennengelernt. Am Ende noch eine satte Dusche von oben bekommen . Am Ende waren es 68,4 km bei einem Schnitt von 19.2 wenn mein Tacho richtig angezeigt hat ? waren es ca.580 Höhenmeter .
Danke an alle für eine Tolle Tour & bis zum nächsten mal.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Mai 2013)

So heute die Tour bei bestem Wetter gefahren.
Bei der Heimfahrt hat mich dann aber doch einer von
oben mit einigen Eimer Wasser voll geschüttet
Bedanke mich bei den tollen Mitfahrern,die da waren
Dietmar,Walter,Jürgen und noch das letzte Stück
Ingo.Muss sagen das Jürgen als neuer Mitfahrer die
Tour klasse bewältigt hat und sich nicht zu schade war 
das hohe Tempo mitzugehen
Hoffe Jürgen fährt noch mehrere solcher Touren mit uns .
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt 79,42km
bei 675hm und einer Fahrzeit von 3;47;33 Std.
@ Walter
Viel Spass dann nächste Woche in Holland
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (25. Mai 2013)

Nach ca. 3 Wochen die erste Tour.
Ging noch ganz gut, bis auf den Schauer den wir alle mitbekommen haben. Und der ganze Matsch.....
Werde morgen noch mal los wenn es trocken ist.
War aber ganz nett mal wieder mit Euch zu fahren, auch wenn es nicht die ganze Tour war.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superalu (26. Mai 2013)

Danke an die Mitfahrer und den Guide für die schöne Tour. Bei dem Tempo habe ich allerdings von der Umgebung nicht viel mitbekommen.
Spaß habe ich aber immer Friedhelm ! Bis demnächst, Walter


----------



## Verlierer (26. Mai 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Werde morgen noch mal los wenn es trocken ist.....
> Gruß, Ingo



Gemütlichen Sonntag wünsche ich dann mal ... :-D


----------



## brigdompteur (26. Mai 2013)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorredner an Tour war mal wieder super
Bei mir waren es zum Schluss 65km und die Dusche war ja am Ende auch noch umsonst.
Gruß an alle Dietmar


----------



## Naish90 (28. Mai 2013)

Hi,

gestern spontane Sonnentour gemacht.
Bei bestem Wetter und auch gutem Untergrund 38Km mit einem 21er Schnitt.

Hoffentlich bleibt es jetz mal sommerlich .

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Mai 2013)

Heute spontane Tour gefahren und das schöne
Wetter ausgenutzt.
Geplant war Strassenrunde,kaum unterwegs
Richtung Niederaussem und schon kam mir Sven entgegen.
Also kurze Planänderung und erst einmal Durchs Bergheimer-Loch
gefahren.Dann ging es aber Strasse Richtung Quadrath,anschließend 
Aachenerstraße nach Königsdorf und weiter nach Köln.Hier habe ich mich dann von Sven getrennt und bin weiter nach Frechen dann Berrenrath
und weiter nach Türnich.Von hier geradewegs Richtung Horrem und
ab nach Hause.Zum Schluss waren es dann 57,12km bei 367hm und
einer Fahrzeit von 2:09:40 Std.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jim-beam (28. Mai 2013)

So Heute auch eine Sonnenrunde über die GH gefahren,
allerdings mit dem Panzer, war etwas schwerer 
Soll ja wieder Regnen , da muß man das ausnutzen.
Gruß an alle & man sieht sich 
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennson (28. Mai 2013)

...auch ich wollte eine kleine grundlagenrunde fahren.
nach ca. 30km kam mir dann freddy entgegen und schon mußte ich mal wieder tief durchatmen und habe mich der herausforderung gestellt.
dennoch eine klasse runde mit freddy, danke für's ziehen. )

bei mir waren es dann 49km.

groetjes und bis zur nächsten sonnenstunde.


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Juni 2013)

So Jungs 
Morgen geht es dann nach Rhens.
Start ist um 9.00Uhr,heisst also
5.00Uhr aufstehen und um 6.00Uhr
ins Auto und ab zum Marathon.
Da erwarten mich dann 80km bei
2000hm bei hoffentlich trockenen und
nicht zu kalten Bedingungen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jim-beam (2. Juni 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Jungs
> Morgen geht es dann nach Rhens.
> Start ist um 9.00Uhr,heisst also
> 5.00Uhr aufstehen und um 6.00Uhr
> ...


 
Ja viel Erfolg !!
Und gib mal deine Daten vom Rennen durch.
Guß Jürgen


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Juni 2013)

Hi Jürgen.
Kann dir zum Rennen leider nichts sagen,da ich es nach
22km wegen Unfahrbarkeit abgebrochen habe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Juni 2013)

So habe dann für Samstag die Tour eingetragen.
Da ich Urlaub habe,fahre ich dann am Mittwoch schon morgens,da ich Nachmittags noch einen Termin habe.
Hoffe aber das sich das Wetter bis Samstag hält
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jim-beam (3. Juni 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen.
> Kann dir zum Rennen leider nichts sagen,da ich es nach
> 22km wegen Unfahrbarkeit abgebrochen habe.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 
Schade für die ganze Mühe !
Aber kann schon mal passieren.
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am Samstag !
Bis dann
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Juni 2013)

So heute das schöne Wetter genutzt und ein kleine Tour gefahren.
Von zu Hause ging es los Richtung Bergheimer-Loch.anschließend
über die Wiedenfelder-Höhe und ab zur Sophie.
Da einmal hoch hinten wieder runter und das ganze noch einmal.
Dann wieder zur Wiedenfelder-Höhe und ab nach Hause.
Zusammen waren es dann 69,88km bei 668hm und
einer Fahrzeit von 2:42:13Std.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (4. Juni 2013)

Heute, schnelle spontane Runde über die Glessener.
Der Boden ist entweder staubig oder matschig .
Aber sonnig und warm.
Fahrzeit 1 Std. bei einem 22,5 schnitt.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## dicker70 (5. Juni 2013)

Fährt heute Nachmittag /Abend. Jemand?


----------



## Naish90 (6. Juni 2013)

Hi,

gestern mit Andras AFFA noch eine spontane Runde gedreht.
Der Boden und das Wetter wird immer besser.
Bei mir waren es dann 2 Std. bei 41 km.

@ Andreas (Dicker) habe nicht gesehen das Du auch fahren wolltest,
schade...

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (6. Juni 2013)

So gestern wieder das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und dieses
mal eine Strassentour gefahren.Dieses mal könnt ihr hier
nachsehen was ich gefahren bin.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.118489.html
Unterwegs dann noch Hajo getroffen.
Freut mich das es ihm wieder so gut geht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Juni 2013)

Und dann heute direkt noch mal eine nachgelegt.
Dieses mal waren es 58,38km bei einer Fahrzeit von 2:08:27 Std.
Das war aber jetzt erst einmal die letzte Strassentour,
da fährt man ja immer gegen den Wind
Und es fehlen mir die Abfahrten und die guten Steigungen
Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jim-beam (6. Juni 2013)

Hi Freddy,
Würde am Samstag gerne Mitfahren !
Habe gelesen das du über die Quarzwerke startest.
Ich würde da gerne zu euch stossen , wenns geht ( Haupttor ).
Ihr werdet da so gegen 14.00 Uhr sein !!??
Solltest du die Tour ändern dann komme ich natürlich zum Parkplatz.
Kannst ja mal bescheid geben.
Danke & Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Juni 2013)

Hi Jürgen
Also die Tour bleibt wie geplant.
Wir fahren die Quarzwerke und können dich dann am
Haupttor mitnehmen
Kann aber nicht genau sagen wann wir da eintreffen.
Kannst dich dann ja per Handy melden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jim-beam (7. Juni 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen
> Also die Tour bleibt wie geplant.
> Wir fahren die Quarzwerke und können dich dann am
> Haupttor mitnehmen
> ...


 

Ich gehe davon aus wenn ihr um 13.30 Startet und direkt rüber fahrt
müsste das passen ! Leg mich solange was ins Gras 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## jim-beam (8. Juni 2013)

So heute eine schöne Tour mit Freddy ( Guide/Boss ) Ingo , Dietmar, Pino & Walter über die Quarzwerke & Glessener gefahren ! Im Absbusch habe ich dann die Tour gesprengt  ( Defekt ) tut mir Leid !!!
Danke an Dietmar & Walter die aus meinem Bike ein Singlespeed gebaut haben  Irgendwie hat mir der Speed gefehlt.
Zuhause angekommen , Arm Blutig , 2 Zecken im Bein , Bike kaputt.
Und die Frau war auch begeistert 
So werde jetzt erst mal Teile bestellen.
Gruß an alle & bis zum nächstenmal hoffentlich ohne Defekt
Jürgen


----------



## Naish90 (8. Juni 2013)

Ja so ist das mit Freddy, Verluste gibt es immer!
Tolle Tour bei bestem Wetter und angenehmer Geschwindigkeit.
Danke an den Guide.
Auch danke an Dietmar für den Dornenast.
Ich habe meiner Frau erzählt das ich mit einem Bär gekämpft habe.

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## brigdompteur (8. Juni 2013)

Schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour heute,schönen Dank an den Guide Freddy und den teils gegeißelten Mitfahrern. @Ingo bei der riesigen Fleischwunde kanns wirklich nur ein Brombääär gewesen sein.

bis zur nächsten Tour, Gruß Dietmar


----------



## jim-beam (8. Juni 2013)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour heute,schönen Dank an den Guide Freddy und den teils gegeißelten Mitfahrern. @_Ingo_ bei der riesigen Fleischwunde kanns wirklich nur ein Brombääär gewesen sein.
> 
> bis zur nächsten Tour, Gruß Dietmar


 

Der war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (9. Juni 2013)

Komme gerade von einer netten Sonntagstour.
Stellt euch vor!!! Habe den grooooßen  Brombeeren erledigt.
Ast ist abgebrochen und kann keinen mehr anfallen.
Habe dennoch 30 KM in 1,5Std gemacht...

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juni 2013)

So Leute
Habe gerade erst meinen neuen Rechner am laufen
und konnte deshalb noch nicht Antworten.
Da ihr aber schon alles erwähnt habt,kann ich 
eh nicht neues mehr Berichten.
@ Juergen
Danke für den Hinweis mit den Zecken,
Habe daraufhin bei mir noch mal genau 
hingesehen und auch noch eine winzige 
gefunden.Hoffe dein Rad fährt bald wieder,
bevor du dich noch ans Singlespeed fahren gewöhnst.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich heute auch mal aufs Rad geschwungen und bin Richtung Neurath und habe mich dann in Kaster wieder gefunden. Leider gibt es dort nicht allzuviele Trails, so daß Hauptsächlich Waldautobahn gefahren wurde.
Hatte eigentlich vor mit Ingo zu fahren, der hat aber erstmal ausgeschlafen, war wohl anstrengend mit dem Brombääär. 
So werden dann am Dienstag wieder fahren und eventuell eine Tour einstellen. Hoffe das ich mich bei Freddy und Co mal wieder einklinken kann, spätestens wenn  ich den Trainingsrückstand aufgeholt habe. 

Andreas


----------



## AAFA (10. Juni 2013)

So Leute, 

für morgen ist eine U50 ( werden ja langsam alle etwas Älter ) Tour eingetragen, .
Es wird auf wesentlich jüngere und auch ältere Mitfahrer Rücksicht genommen. 


Andresa


----------



## AAFA (12. Juni 2013)

Hi Bikergemeinde,

habe gestern eine gemütliche U50 Tour mit Klaus gefahren. 18 km/h Durchschnitt ist nicht schlecht, kann aber mit den Geschwindigkeiten der Mittwochstour nicht mithalten, . Die etwas Älteren sind aber am kommen, zieht euch warm an. 
Hoffe nun daß das Wette so bleibt. Bis demnächst. 

Andreas


----------



## Roboman63 (12. Juni 2013)

War ne schnelle Tour Heute mit Ingo, Andreas und Freddy. Bin nach dem Einsammeln durch die Truppe auf 41,4 Km gekommen und habe durch die schnelle Heimfahrt den Schnitt auf 20.2 Km hochpuschen können. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht!

Gruß an Alle, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (12. Juni 2013)

Da hatte ich 10 KM mehr.
Aber tolle Tour....

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## jobo1 (13. Juni 2013)

Roboman63 schrieb:


> War ne schnelle Tour Heute mit Ingo, Andreas und Freddy. Bin nach dem Einsammeln durch die Truppe auf 41,4 Km gekommen und habe durch die schnelle Heimfahrt den Schnitt auf 20.2 Km hochpuschen können. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht!
> 
> Gruß an Alle, Michael


 
Habe ich euren Termineintrag übersehen?
War dann allein unterwegs, 2 weiter Biker angetroffen, ansonsten war der Wald wie leergefegt. Noch nicht mal Reiter angetroffen.
Runde 40 km abgespult, die Einfahrt des jobo Trail ist mal wieder total mit Holz zugebaut.
Bis bald
Achim


----------



## PietAM (13. Juni 2013)

jobo1 schrieb:


> Habe ich euren Termineintrag Ã¼bersehen?
> War dann allein unterwegs, 2 weiter Biker angetroffen, ansonsten war der Wald wie leergefegt. Noch nicht mal Reiter angetroffen.
> Runde 40 km abgespult, die Einfahrt des jobo Trail ist mal wieder total mit Holz zugebaut.
> Bis bald
> Achim



Hi Achim,

ja da will uns der FÃ¶rster wohl Ã¤rgern. Genauso ist die Einfahrt zu einer der Miniabfahrten inmitten der FischbachhÃ¶he mit Ãsten zu. Hier ist schieben/tragen angesagt, schadeð.

GruÃ Peter


----------



## jim-beam (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen ,
Ist Morgen einer Unterwegs ? so ab 12.oo - 13.oo Uhr 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## brigdompteur (14. Juni 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> Ist Morgen einer Unterwegs ? so ab 12.oo - 13.oo Uhr
> Gruß Jürgen



Hallo Jürgen,
fahre Morgen auch,wie schaut es mit 12.00 Uhr alte Aachener Str am Parkplatz aus?
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## dicker70 (15. Juni 2013)

Werde für Sonntag eine Tour eintragen.
Andreas


----------



## jim-beam (15. Juni 2013)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> fahre Morgen auch,wie schaut es mit 12.00 Uhr alte Aachener Str am Parkplatz aus?
> Gruß Dietmar


 
Ja müsste ich schaffen !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## AAFA (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern eine kurze knackige Runde, was meinem Alter entspricht, mit einem 19ner Schnitt gefahren. Musste mich gehörig anstrengen. 
Da ihr eure Termine nie so legt wie ein normal Arbeitender Mensch dies benötigt, kann ich nicht mitfahren, habe Nachtschicht.  Schade.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß

Andreas


----------



## jim-beam (15. Juni 2013)

So Heute eine gemütliche Runde mit Dietmar um & auf der GH gefahren.
Am Ende waren es bei mir 63 km bei einem 20,2 Schnitt.
Dietmar Danke nochmals für den Spacer , hat funktioniert 
Gruß an alle
Jürgen


----------



## Roboman63 (16. Juni 2013)

dicker70 schrieb:


> Werde für Sonntag eine Tour eintragen.
> Andreas


             Die Tour war sehr gut , bin zwar erst später dazu gestoßen , aber immer noch auf 61 Km gekommen. Übrigens die Runde ums Quarzwerk ist kaum noch fahrbar. Das beste war natürlich das Weizen am Haller Hof .Noch mal Danke an Andreas für die Einladung.

Gruß an Alle (auch den Düsseldorfer) Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennson (17. Juni 2013)

hey in die runde,
ist heute montag jemand bei diesem herrlichen wetter an der glessener höhe unterwegs?
groetjes


----------



## 19anna94 (17. Juni 2013)

svennson schrieb:


> hey in die runde,
> ist heute montag jemand bei diesem herrlichen wetter an der glessener höhe unterwegs?
> groetjes



hey,

leider erst nach meiner Tour gelesen. Beim nächsten mal...

Grüße


----------



## brigdompteur (17. Juni 2013)

Wie schauts denn am Mittwoch aus,irgendwer irgendwas geplant?
Gruß


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Juni 2013)

@ Dietmar
Kann ich erst morgen sagen,denn ich habe mir heute erst
einmal meine Wirbel richten lassen.
Und dann mal warten was das Wetter macht,
denn die haben wieder Regen gemeldet
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (17. Juni 2013)

komme gerade von einer Nachregentour,

war lecker warm, aber dafür sind die Bodenverhältnisse super gewesen. Habe mal probiert an die Geschwindigkeit der Mittwochsfraktion ran zu kommen. Es waren am Ende ein 20,5 km/h Schnitt in 1,5h, länger hätte ich auch nicht gekonnt 
Werde dann am Mittwoch wieder mal mitfahren und euren Schnitt etwas fordern.  Hoffe nur dass das etter mitspielt.

Andreas


----------



## svennson (18. Juni 2013)

...nachdem gestern kaum leute unterwegs gewesen sind, habe ich mich alleine durch die wälder geschlagen. habe aber leider die orientierung verloren und stand dann plötzlich mitten in bergheim city und habe den heimweg dann komplett über asphalt absolviert. immerhin sind 59 kilometer zusammengekommen.

@alle: sofern heute jemand unterwegs ist, kann er gerne posten. möchte wieder das schöne wetter nutzen. 

groetjes


----------



## jim-beam (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen ,
Morgen Abend jemand auf der GH unterwegs ?
Wenn ja um welche Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## svennson (18. Juni 2013)

heute quick and dirty....an hot.
kleine schnelle runde, immerhin 30 km bei einem 23,7 er schnitt.
wieder keinen getroffen.
sofern das wetter morgen hält, bin ich wieder dabei.
gerne benachrichtigen, fahre dann mit.
groetjes


----------



## jim-beam (19. Juni 2013)

svennson schrieb:


> heute quick and dirty....an hot.
> kleine schnelle runde, immerhin 30 km bei einem 23,7 er schnitt.
> wieder keinen getroffen.
> sofern das wetter morgen hält, bin ich wieder dabei.
> ...


 
Kein Wunder das du bei dem Schnitt keinen triffst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (19. Juni 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> Morgen Abend jemand auf der GH unterwegs ?
> Wenn ja um welche Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt.
> Gruß Jürgen


Hi,
ich würde heute so gegen 19:00 starten,wenn sonstwer lust hat fahr ich die alte Aachener str um 19:00 an.
War gestern auch um die Zeit unterwegs,echt angenehm.

Gruß


----------



## svennson (19. Juni 2013)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde heute so gegen 19:00 starten,wenn sonstwer lust hat fahr ich die alte Aachener str um 19:00 an.
> War gestern auch um die Zeit unterwegs,echt angenehm.
> 
> Gruß



wenn das wetter hält versuche ich dabei zu sein.


----------



## jim-beam (19. Juni 2013)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde heute so gegen 19:00 starten,wenn sonstwer lust hat fahr ich die alte Aachener str um 19:00 an.
> War gestern auch um die Zeit unterwegs,echt angenehm.
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich auch !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## svennson (19. Juni 2013)

danke jungs für die tolle tour. is' auf jeden fall besser als alleine.
bei mir waren es dann 42km, 300hm und ein schnitt von 22,1. 
danke und bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Roboman63 (19. Juni 2013)

Fand ich ja lustig, das wir uns am Sendeturm kurz getroffen haben. Beim nächsten mal lasse ich Dich Freddy natürlich vorbei bei der Abfahrt 
Ich habe die Glessener heute drei mal raufgefahren, ne Runde durch die Trails bei Großkönigsdorf und zurück nach Bergheim. Geschwitzt wie ein Schwein aber zufrieden

Gruß an Alle, Michael


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Juni 2013)

So Leute
Habe dann das Wetter am Dienstag für eine kleine Tour
genutzt.Es waren dann 33,33km bei 329hm
und einer Fahrzeit von 1;35Std.
Mittwoch dann auch kurzfristig das Tourangebot
von Dietmar genutzt und eine schöne Tour mit
Jürgen,Sven und Dietmar genossen.
Am Türmchen ist uns dann noch Michael begegnet,
er war dann alleine unterwegs und wollte unbedingt noch
endlose Höhenmeter sammeln.
@ Michael
Vorbeilassen musst du mich aber nicht,denn wenn
ich unbedingt vorbei will,werde ich dich einfach überholen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

werde heute wohl nicht wieder mit euch fahren können, Arbeit . Wünsche euch trockenes Wetter und viel Spaß. Werde dafür morgen früh eine Runde dreh
en, sofern es dann trocken ist. Schönes WE

Andreas


----------



## m0nit0r (22. Juni 2013)

So, erstmal: Ich bin neu hier.
Aber nicht neu in Sachen MTB.

Bin in Sinthern aufgewachsen, wohne aber seit vielen Jahren mitten in Köln und damit ist die Glessener Höhe sowas wie mein Heimstrecke. In meiner Jugend fast jeden Tag da verbracht, mittlerweile sieht es dank Job nicht mehr so rosig aus, was die zeit angeht.

Aber ich bin gerade freudig erstaunt, dass es um die Höhe herum iene richtige Community gibt 

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal.


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Juni 2013)

So heute mal wieder eine schöne Tour mit
Andreas,Dietmar und Jürgen gefahren.
Es sieht hier bei den Trails zwar fast so aus
wie im Urwald,aber es war alles Prima fahrbar.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 58,20km bei
einer Fahrzeit von 2:56Std.
Habe jetzt erst einmal das MTB bei Patrick,
damit die nächsten Touren etwas knackfreier
gefahren werden können.Ist leider ein Lager 
defekt und muss erneuert werden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Biker-Ben (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute, da ich leider noch nicht sehr viele kenne, die sich an der Glessener Höhe auskennen, bin ich heute mal alleine dort erkunden gefahren. Schöner Trails gibt's dort. 
Ist schon mal jemand die Treppe von der Hütte "Himmelsleiter" runtergefahren? 

Werde mich auf jeden Fall mal öfters zur Glessener Höhe bewegen ;-)

Happy Trails Benny


----------



## jim-beam (25. Juni 2013)

So nach meiner Bruce Lee rolle am Samstag !! Heute immer noch unter Schmerzen eine lockere Runde um die GH Gefahren . ( Prellungen waren doch mehr wie angenommen ).Bin aber trotzdem die GH 3x hoch gefahren. ( Was Roboman kann ! kann ich auch  ).Trails und Wege selbst Absbusch recht trocken und gut zu fahren.Falls noch einer die Woche fährt bitte Melden ! Nur Samstag kann ich nicht.
Am Ende waren es 47 km bei 2h 10 min.
Gruß an alle 
Jürgen


----------



## dicker70 (25. Juni 2013)

Hi,
Ist morgen Nachmittag einer unterwegs ?
Andreas


----------



## AAFA (26. Juni 2013)

dicker70 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ist morgen Nachmittag einer unterwegs ?
> Andreas



Hi Andreas,

wollte heute am Spätnachmittag/ früher Abend eine Runde drehen, wäre um 18:30 Uhr am Hallerhof oder wolltest du früher fahren?

der andere Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (26. Juni 2013)

Da bin ich dabei 



AAFA schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> wollte heute am Spätnachmittag/ früher Abend eine Runde drehen, wäre um 18:30 Uhr am Hallerhof oder wolltest du früher fahren?
> 
> der andere Andreas


----------



## dicker70 (26. Juni 2013)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> wollte heute am Spätnachmittag/ früher Abend eine Runde drehen, wäre um 18:30 Uhr am Hallerhof oder wolltest du früher fahren?
> 
> der andere Andreas


 
Hi Andreas,
richte mich nach Dir, habe Zeit. Wenn Du nichts mehr schreibst, bin ich um 18:30 am Haller Hof.

Der Dicke


----------



## Naish90 (26. Juni 2013)

Schöne Tour heute mit 2 mal Andreas (AAFA u. Dicker), Jürgen und Joachim. Bei mir waren es 40Km bei einem 19,6 Schnitt.
Danke an die tollen Mitfahrer.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim-beam (26. Juni 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute mit 2 mal Andreas (AAFA u. Dicker), Jürgen und Joachim. Bei mir waren es 40Km bei einem 19,6 Schnitt.
> Danke an die tollen Mitfahrer.
> 
> Gruß, Ingo


 
Ja das war sie !!
Bei mir waren es am Ende 52,5 km bei einem 20,4 Schnitt
Gruß an alle Jürgen


----------



## Biker-Ben (27. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, ist das hier so ein eingeschworener Haufen, dass man als Neuer ignoriert wird?

Schade, hatte gehofft eine Antwort zu bekommen und das man sich vielleicht mal zum Trail surfen trifft..

Happy Trails Ben


----------



## jim-beam (27. Juni 2013)

Biker-Ben schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ist das hier so ein eingeschworener Haufen, dass man als Neuer ignoriert wird?
> 
> Schade, hatte gehofft eine Antwort zu bekommen und das man sich vielleicht mal zum Trail surfen trifft..
> 
> Happy Trails Ben


 
NEIN komm einfach zu den Treffpunkten und fahr mit !!
Gruß


----------



## AAFA (27. Juni 2013)

Biker-Ben schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ist das hier so ein eingeschworener Haufen, dass man als Neuer ignoriert wird?
> 
> Schade, hatte gehofft eine Antwort zu bekommen und das man sich vielleicht mal zum Trail surfen trifft..
> 
> Happy Trails Ben



Hallo Ben,

dies ist kein eingeschworener Haufen, Termine werden immer gepostet und jeder der mitfahren will ist willkommen.
Die Treppe konnte man früher fahren, aber nachdem diese instandgesetzt wurde, war es problematisch. 
Zu deiner Info, gefahren wird zurzeit meistens Samstag, Freddy schreibt diese Touren aus und Mittwochs ist Naish90 der meistens ausschreibt, beides im LMB. Zwischdurch gibt es auch immer mal wieder eine Ü40 Tour, alternativ auch eine U50. Diese sind dem Alter entsprechend etwas langsamer, 18- 19 Schnitt. Hoffe das dies als Auskunft erstmal ausreicht. 
Nun kannst du selber entscheiden ob du dich einmal einklingts.

Andreas


----------



## AAFA (27. Juni 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute mit 2 mal Andreas (AAFA u. Dicker), Jürgen und Joachim. Bei mir waren es 40Km bei einem 19,6 Schnitt.
> Danke an die tollen Mitfahrer.
> 
> Gruß, Ingo



Kann mich der Meinung von Ingo nur anschließen. 

Andreas


----------



## DanCGN (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin Frischling in diesem Forum und bin begeistert, dass so viel "vor meiner Haustür" gefahren wird. Ich komme aus Köln-Weiden, da ist die Glessener Höhe ja nicht allzu weit entfernt. 

Ich habe immer nach einer Truppe gesucht, die die gleichen Zweirad Interessen besitzt wie ich, und die sich in regelmäßigen Abständen zum Biken trifft.

Ich würde mich gerne in näherer Zukunft der Gruppe mal anschließen. 

Ich werde diesen Forenbeitrag hier verfolgen und einfach zu einem nächsten Treffpunkt kommen, wenn es bei mir zeitlich passt. Ich hoffe, dass ist okay für euch!

Bis dahin und liebe Grüße, Daniel!


----------



## Naish90 (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo Daniel,

Du bist herzlich willkommen.
Wir fahren meisten Mittwoch u. Samstags.

Viele Grüße, Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo Ben,

auch Du bist herzlich willkommen.
Komm einfach vorbei...., hier ist keiner eingeschworen.

Gruß, Ingo



Biker-Ben schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ist das hier so ein eingeschworener Haufen, dass man als Neuer ignoriert wird?
> 
> Schade, hatte gehofft eine Antwort zu bekommen und das man sich vielleicht mal zum Trail surfen trifft..
> 
> Happy Trails Ben


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Juni 2013)

Dann nehme ich die Vorstellungsrunde hier einfach mal zum Vorbild

Ich bin Elias - 20 Jahr - wohnhaft in Oberaußem.
Neben dem Trialsport habe ich mir am Mittwoch ein Mountainbike zugelegt um etwas ausgleich zu schaffen.
Bin euch auch schon begegnet am Mittwoch, direkt vom Radladen aus in den Wald. Natürlich ausgerechnet dann ohne Helm...
Ich werd mich mal ans Rad gewöhnen, dann häng ich mich mal bei euch hinten drann wenns recht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-Ben (30. Juni 2013)

Ja Super Leute, dann bin auch ich bei einem der nächsten Termine dabei. 

Bis bald der Benny ;-)


----------



## Roboman63 (30. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute ,
Drehe Heute eine lässige Runde mit Ingo . Wir sind um 11.30 Uhr am 
Hallerhof Parkplatz . Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne dranhängen 

Gruß , Michael


----------



## Insomnia- (30. Juni 2013)

Sind Heute mit den Rädern am Ring, Unter der WOche gerne!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (30. Juni 2013)

Ich war heute auch seit langem mal wieder auf der Glessener Höhe unterwegs. 

Meine kleine  Sonntagsrunde durch den Rhein-Erft-Kreis: Cachepflege an der  Peringsmaar, anschließend über die Wiedenfelder Höhe zum Trailsurfen auf  der Glessener Höhe. Zurück ging es dann durch den alten Tagebau  Bergheim. Fazit: ich sollte öfter über die Glessener Höhe fahren ;o)

Am Ende standen 54,6km auf der Uhr


----------



## brigdompteur (30. Juni 2013)

Hi,
heute spontan eine schöne gemütliche Tour mit Ingo und Michael gefahren,am ende waren es 48km.
 @Insomnia
ich habe mir neben dem MTB noch ein Trialrad dem Ausgleich wegen angeschafft.
 @Freddy
na haste deine Kollegen noch ein bisschen gescheucht?als ich euch traf sah der eine ja schon ganz nach Bodenvollkontakt aus.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Insomnia- (30. Juni 2013)

@brigdompteur
Dann weißt du ja was jetzt auf dich zukommt ;D


Heute erstes mal ernsthaft ne Tour gefahren um den Nürburgring... mein gott was soll ich sagen, 612höhen meter und 23km haben mich ECHT geschlaucht, da muss was geändert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim-beam (30. Juni 2013)

Roboman63 schrieb:


> Hi Leute ,
> Drehe Heute eine lässige Runde mit Ingo . Wir sind um 11.30 Uhr am
> Hallerhof Parkplatz . Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne dranhängen
> 
> Gruß , Michael


 
Schade zu spät gelesen !
War gegen 12.00 Uhr  auf und um der GH unterwegs.
Gruß an alle und man sieht sich.
Jürgen


----------



## Naish90 (30. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ja schöne Sonntagstour mit ruhigem Tempo heute.
Die Startzeit war genau in meinem Zeitfenster!
Nicht zu früh
Wetter war auch top!
Bei mir waren es 45Km bei einem 19,8 Schmitt.
@ Jürgen, schade das wir uns nicht getroffen haben.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Insomnia- (1. Juli 2013)

Ist jemand für Heute zu motivieren?


----------



## DanCGN (1. Juli 2013)

Bei mir sah´s gestern leider zeitlich nicht gut aus!

Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei!


----------



## Andreas.blub (1. Juli 2013)

Hätte heute Lust. Bin nur leicht erkältet und muss gucken wie es geht. Muss allerdings um halb 7 wieder in oberaußem sein. Am liebsten um 16uhr los.


----------



## Insomnia- (1. Juli 2013)

16 Uhr ne lockere runde klingt gut, wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Andreas.blub (1. Juli 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> 16 Uhr ne lockere runde klingt gut, wo treffen wir uns?



Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe bist du ja aus Oberaußem. Also direkt auf dem Parkplatz am Hallerhof? Also dem Schotterplatz.


----------



## Insomnia- (1. Juli 2013)

Jo passt, bis dann.


----------



## dicker70 (1. Juli 2013)

Morgen Abend einer unterwegs , Mittwoch soll es regnen?

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Juli 2013)

Hab dann mal eine Tour für morgen eingetragen,
da es ja am Mittwoch regnen soll.
@ Dietmar
Gescheucht habe ich die beiden nicht,
aber die Quarzwerke haben halt viele
Steigungen,und dann war´s noch für
den einen die erste Tour mit Klickpedalen.
Er hat alle Seiten des fallens geübt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (2. Juli 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hab dann mal eine Tour für morgen eingetragen,
> da es ja am Mittwoch regnen soll.
> @ Dietmar
> Gescheucht habe ich die beiden nicht,
> ...



Hallo Freddy,

schade das ich heute nicht mitfahren kann , muss mal wieder arbeiten. Komme gerade von einer schönen Runde über die Glessener, Fischbachhöhe und Tagebau Bergheim zurück. Die besten Bedingungen wurden vorgefunden. 
Hatte aber auch den Eindruck das gleich mehrere Biker das Wetter ausnutzen, habe selten soviele Freunde des Radsports auf der Glessener angetroffen, bin wohl nicht der einzigste Schichtarbeiter. 

Wünsch euch am Abend eine schöne Tour.

Andreas


----------



## AAFA (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo Ü40 Biker und auch jüngere,

werde für Donnerstag mal eine der berücktigten Ü40 Touren einstellen , da das Wetter morgen ja saumäßig werden soll und auxch Freddy seine Tour vorzieht, denke ich dies kein schlechter gedanke ist. 

Andreas


----------



## kitesun (2. Juli 2013)

@AAFA Andreas

heute morgen begegnet bei der Überquerung der Gleise?
Arbeite aber nicht Schicht, sondern habe Urlaub

Frank, der immer mal wieder hier liest, aber nie mitfährt, da mir alles viel zu schnell


----------



## Insomnia- (2. Juli 2013)

kitesun schrieb:


> @_AAFA_ Andreas
> 
> heute morgen begegnet bei der Überquerung der Gleise?
> Arbeite aber nicht Schicht, sondern habe Urlaub
> ...




Wie wärs mal mit ner Runde für die langsamen Fahrer?


----------



## svennson (2. Juli 2013)

der heutige cc-race-marathon war erstklassig: super team, klasse laune und....stark angefangen und stark abgebaut.
bei mir waren es dennoch 59km, 390hm und 23,4er schnitt. ich bin platt.
bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## brigdompteur (2. Juli 2013)

Hi,
Schließe mich den Worten von Sven an,super Truppe heute hatte echt Spaß gemacht.
Bei mir waren es 45km mit einem schnitt der bei mir bereits im roten Bereich lag.
  @Andreas,schade kann am Donnerstag nicht,wünsche viel Spaß bei eurer ü40 Tour schon allein wegen dem gemäsigten Tempo.

Gruß  Dietmar


----------



## AAFA (3. Juli 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit ner Runde für die langsamen Fahrer?



Donerstag steht doch eine Ü40 Tour drin, wobei auch jüngere Fahrer willkommen sind. 

Andreas


----------



## DanCGN (3. Juli 2013)

Ist von euch jemand am Freitag anwesend?

Habe da frei und wäre zeitlich flexibel.

VG,

Daniel


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Wollte mich dann auch nochmal melden! Klasse Tour gestern und vielen Dank an die Guides! Das Tempo war sportlich ambitioniert und es hat viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch! 
Wenn Ihr dieses Tempo auch über 3 Stunden halten könnt - Respekt!!! 

Ansonsten hoffe ich mal, man sieht sich demnächst wieder.

Der Tzween


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtbcologne (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo erst mal ich bin neu in dem Gebiet des Mountainbikens.
Ich bin 14 und würde sehr gerne mal eine Tour mitfahren wäre sehr nett wenn mir einer Fahrtechniken zeigen könnte.Würde mich sehr über antworten freuen ein carbon hardtail mit Rockschox Federgabel und Rahmen von Cube reicht hoffentlich dafür aus.


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Juli 2013)

Tja Leute
Da war die Planung der Touränderung ja ein voller Erfolg,
wenn ich mir das Wetter heute so ansehe.
Also ich kann mich euch nur Anschließen,
dir Tour war Klasse,Mitfahrer hervorragend und Wetter
einfach super.
@ Tzwenn
Die Touren fahren wir normal nicht in diesem Tempo,
aber die Fahrer von uns die auch MTB Rennen fahren
halten dieses Tempo durchaus auch über 3STD aus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Juli 2013)

@ Mtbcologne
Erst einmal die Frage wo wohnst du und
was sagen deine Eltern wenn du hier mit
uns fahren möchtest.


----------



## Mtbcologne (3. Juli 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Mtbcologne
> Erst einmal die Frage wo wohnst du und
> was sagen deine Eltern wenn du hier mit
> uns fahren möchtest.



Meine Eltern haben mir das bike gekauft und mir selber den tipp gegeben mal in Onlineforen nach zu schauen ich wohne in widdersdorf das ist nicht so weit entfernt glaube ich 
Liebe Grüße Victor


----------



## Freddy41 (3. Juli 2013)

Alles klar Victor.
Dann werden wir bestimmt mal einen Termin finden
wo ich dir etwas Fahrtechnik beibringen kann.
Werde dann meinen Sohn mitbringen und wir 
könne eine Tour zusammen fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Mtbcologne (3. Juli 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Alles klar Victor.
> Dann werden wir bestimmt mal einen Termin finden
> wo ich dir etwas Fahrtechnik beibringen kann.
> Werde dann meinen Sohn mitbringen und wir
> ...



Vielen dank Friedhelm für die schnelle antwort freue mich schon sehr mal eine Tour mit euch zu fahren.
Schreibt mir dann bitte einen Treffpunkt der leicht zu finden ist und das genaue Datum. Noch mals vielen dank was soll ich mit bringen meinen fullface downhill helm oder meinen normalen ? 
Liebe Grüße Victor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-Ben (4. Juli 2013)

Hey Victor, finde ich cool das Du so interessiert am MTB-Sport bist. Der normale Helm sollte ausreichen. Ein Hardtail ist für den Anfang Super.  Denn wo Du damit runter kommst, schaffst Du es mit einem Fully sowieso. 
In Sachen Fahrtechnik wäre das Erlernen der Grundposition beim Fahren im Gelände, die Kurventechnik, das Anfahren im Berg sowie auch die Bremstechnik sehr sinnvoll.  Das sind die Fahrtechnik-Grundlagen ;-)

Wenn Du richtiger Anfänger bist, rate ich Dir mal einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs zu machen, bevor Du Dir falsche Techniken aneignest. Zum Beispiel bei http://ridefirst.wordpress.com/ 
Die bieten auch Kurse in und um Köln an. 

Viele Grüsse und vielleicht bis bald an der Glessener Höhe Benny


----------



## Mtbcologne (4. Juli 2013)

Biker-Ben schrieb:


> Hey Victor, finde ich cool das Du so interessiert am MTB-Sport bist. Der normale Helm sollte ausreichen. Ein Hardtail ist für den Anfang Super.  Denn wo Du damit runter kommst, schaffst Du es mit einem Fully sowieso.
> In Sachen Fahrtechnik wäre das Erlernen der Grundposition beim Fahren im Gelände, die Kurventechnik, das Anfahren im Berg sowie auch die Bremstechnik sehr sinnvoll.  Das sind die Fahrtechnik-Grundlagen ;-)
> 
> Wenn Du richtiger Anfänger bist, rate ich Dir mal einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs zu machen, bevor Du Dir falsche Techniken aneignest. Zum Beispiel bei http://ridefirst.wordpress.com/
> ...



Auch bei dir vielen dank Benny 
Erst mal werde ich das angebot von Friedhelm an nehmen dannach schaue ich dann weiter vielen dank das du mir so schnell geantwortet hast.
Liebe Grüße Victor


----------



## Naish90 (5. Juli 2013)

Schöne Tour gestern,

danke an den Guide AAFA Andreas.
War ja doch nicht sooo matschig....


----------



## AAFA (5. Juli 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Schöne Tour gestern,
> 
> danke an den Guide AAFA Andreas.
> War ja doch nicht sooo matschig....



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen , mit dabei waren Sebastian (Orcus) der als jüngster Mitfahrer dabei war,  , Freddy, Ingo, Andreas und noch Junggeselle Sven.
Das Tempo war wie angesagt moderat für die einen und anspruchsvoll für den einen, .


Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Juli 2013)

Hi Andreas
Ja die Tour war mal wieder klasse.
Endlich ein moderates Tempo und viel Spass.
Habe dann mal für morgen eine Sportliche Tour eingetragen.
Muss ja für Duisburg üben.
@ Mtbcologne
Werde versuchen die Tour für nächsten Sonntag zu Planen.
Wird eine ruhige Tour und das mit der Fahrtechnik lernt man dann
beim fahren.
@ Biker-Ben
Die Fahrtechnikkurse sind nicht immer Hilfreich.
Meine Tochter war auf einem und hat nichts gelernt,
aber viel Geld bezahlt.
2 Mitfahrer waren bei einem 7 Tage Technik-Kurs und
fahren immer noch schlechter wie ich.(Ich war bei keinem)
Also je mehr Übung desto besser fährt man.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Mtbcologne (5. Juli 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Andreas
> Ja die Tour war mal wieder klasse.
> Endlich ein moderates Tempo und viel Spass.
> Habe dann mal für morgen eine Sportliche Tour eingetragen.
> ...



Hallo Friedhelm
Ich hätte noch eine frage wo genau auf mtb-nwes.de finde ich die eingetragenen touren?


----------



## pd1 (6. Juli 2013)

Schade Freddy das schaffe ich nicht bis 13:30 werde später eine Runde drehen 
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Juli 2013)

Hi Victor
Die Touren findest du unter Fahrgemeinschaften/Last Minute Biking.
Steht oben in der Leiste unter mehr.
@ Patrick 
Schade,ab wann bist du denn ungfähr unterwegs ???.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## pd1 (6. Juli 2013)

So gegen 15:30 Uhr....


----------



## Mtbcologne (6. Juli 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Victor
> Die Touren findest du unter Fahrgemeinschaften/Last Minute Biking.
> Steht oben in der Leiste unter mehr.
> @ Patrick
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (6. Juli 2013)

@ Victor
Nächste Woche,kann diesen Sonntag nicht.
Eintrag unter meinem Namen (Freddy 41).
Bis dahin


----------



## Mtbcologne (6. Juli 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Victor
> Nächste Woche,kann diesen Sonntag nicht.
> Eintrag unter meinem Namen (Freddy 41).
> Bis dahin



Hallo Friedhelm
Freue mich schon drauf kommt dein sohn auch mit ?
Gruß Victor


----------



## Thomsen (6. Juli 2013)

Heute fahr ich auch mal wieder mit, 
aber nicht die komplette Runde nur ca. 1std und klink mich dann wieder aus.
Mal sehen ob ich dran bleiben kann.

Thomas


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Juli 2013)

Hi leute

Nach 7 Jähriger Abstinenz wohne ich wieder in Köln. Ok Pulheim-Stommeln

Ich würde mich gerne mal bei so einer Feierabendrunde einklinken, vorerst einmal mit meinem Remedy später dann mit meinen neuen Canyon Nerve 29AL. Das ist wohl für flache hier eher geeignet


----------



## Naish90 (6. Juli 2013)

Hab dann für morgen mal was eingetragen.....


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Juli 2013)

So heute klasse Tour mit Dietmar,Thomas und Guido gefahren.
Wetter war klasse aber teilweise doch schon zu warm.
Es waren dann bei mir 54km bei einem Schnitt von 21,2kmh.
Hoffe es geht Guido nach dem Sturz einigermassen gut.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Juli 2013)

Hi Victor
Ob  mein Sohn mitkommt weiss ich noch nicht,
aber meine Tochter fährt auf jedenfall mit.
Schreibe dann mal die Tour für Sonntag aus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Juli 2013)

Tour ist eingetragen.
Treffpunkt 10.30 Uhr Alte Aachenerstraße in Königsdorf.
Datum 14.07.2013
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Mtbcologne (6. Juli 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tour ist eingetragen.
> Treffpunkt 10.30 Uhr Alte Aachenerstraße in Königsdorf.
> Datum 14.07.2013
> Druß Friedhelm



Hallo Friedhelm 
Ich freue mich schon sehr darauf mein Vater bringt mich dann mit dem auto. 
Ich hoffe ich werde meine Technik gut verbessern können.
Gruß Victor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roboman63 (7. Juli 2013)

Nachdem ich Gestern die Tour mit Andreas Rott wegen technischem Ausfall abbrechen mußte ( Andreas hat in Großkö. sein Schaltauge verbogen weil eine Kettenniete sich gelöst hatte und....... )
bin ich also Heute Morgen noch mal gestartet  . War genial , und diesmal mit Mückenspray ,Gestern  sind wir aufgefressen worden 

Gruß an Alle, Michael


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Juli 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tour ist eingetragen.
> Treffpunkt 10.30 Uhr Alte Aachenerstraße in Königsdorf.
> Datum 14.07.2013
> Gruß Friedhelm


 

Hab mich dann mal eingetragen für die tour


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (7. Juli 2013)

Jemand am Dienstag Nachmittag/Abend unterwegs? Kann Mittwoch leider nicht.


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Juli 2013)

Jo werde für Dienstag eine Tour eintragen.


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (7. Juli 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Jo werde für Dienstag eine Tour eintragen.



Sehr schön!


----------



## Biker-Ben (7. Juli 2013)

@Freddy, ja Du hast recht das Fahrtechniktrainings nicht immer hilfreich sind. Das liegt einerseits oftmals am Anbieter selbst. Deshalb sollte man sich schon sehr gut aussuchen, wo man so ein Training macht. Ich kann die Trainings von http://ridefirst.wordpress.com/ sowie von Stefan Hermanns MTB-Academy empfehlen. Letzterer ist übrigens der Fahrzechnik-Guru überhaupt. Andererseits liegt es jedoch auch am Teilnehmer selbst, wieviel "Talent" die Person besitzt oder wie sehr man schon "vorgeschädigt" ist. Sehr viele meinen nämlich sie wären gute Biker und könnten so manches, machen aber schon die grundlegendsten Dinge falsch. Daher habe ich Victor, der Anfänger ist, so ein Training empfohlen. Und so ein Training bringt eigentlich jeden immer was.
Klar ist aber auch, da gebe ich Dir recht, Übung macht den Meister. So ein Training alleine macht keinen guten Biker. Anschließend heißt es, das erlernte umzusetzen und zu vertiefen. 
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (7. Juli 2013)

Ich war dann heute das erste mal auf den Höhen, nur blöd wenn man sich nicht auskennt und nicht weis wo die schönen trail sind 

Achja die Treppe rechts im Bild ist ganz schön tricky, musste doch 3 mal neu ansetzen ...


----------



## Insomnia- (7. Juli 2013)

Hab mich auch mal für die Einsteigertour eingschrieben, evtl häng ich mich auch mal an eure "mittlere" tour rann, was fahrt ihr da für einen Schnitt?

Bringe wohl noch nen Freund mit, der braucht aber noch einen Helm...


----------



## gkrings1 (7. Juli 2013)

Hi Freddy, kurzes Feedback...ist am Samstag alles heil geblieben, halt nur ein paar Schrammen im Gesicht...war ne Klasse Runde.


----------



## svennson (8. Juli 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Jo werde für Dienstag eine Tour eintragen.



...bin auf jeden fall am dienstag dabei. fährt denn auch jemand heute montag zufällig?


----------



## Naish90 (8. Juli 2013)

Joo .

Andreas AAFA u. ich wollen so um 18:15 los.
Schick dir ne PN mit meiner Nummer dann kannste ja mal so um 18:30 anrufen und wir sammeln dich ein.

Gruß, Ingo




svennson schrieb:


> ...bin auf jeden fall am dienstag dabei. fährt denn auch jemand heute montag zufällig?


----------



## svennson (8. Juli 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Joo .
> 
> Andreas AAFA u. ich wollen so um 18:15 los.
> Schick dir ne PN mit meiner Nummer dann kannste ja mal so um 18:30 anrufen und wir sammeln dich ein.
> ...



...können wir direkt einen fixen termin ausmachen: 18.30 uhr am hallerhof.
nehme grundsätzlich nie ein telefon mit.


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Juli 2013)

Hi Insomnia
Wir fahren in den mittleren Touren so einen
Ca.Schnitt zwischen 17- und 20kmh.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (8. Juli 2013)

Hi komme gerade von einer Tour mit Ingo,

wolte eigentlich eine ruhige Runde drehen, aber es ist eine kurze 1,5 stündige Ausfahrt geworden, bei 320hm und 32 km, also keine Ü40 Geschwindigkeit. Brauchte auch so meine Zeit um wieder meinen normalen Puls zu haben. 
Haben dann noch dicker70 und sevenson am Haller Hof getroffen, mussten aber wegen technischem defekt bei Seven, Speiche am a... uns wieder trennen. Dicker 70 wollte ihm einen Ersatz besorgen. Im Anschluß hatte auch Ingo ein kleines Problem, der hinter Schaltzug hat der mechanischen Arbeit nicht Standgehalten, so daß Ingo nur noch das kleine Ritzel zur Verfügung hatte, Gott sei Dank für mich. Sind dann nach Hause. 
Werde mich morgen bei Freddy einklinken und denn Schnitt in die eine oder andere Richtung beeinflußen.


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Juli 2013)

Komme gerade von der Feierabendrunde, war schön entspannend und gut zum abschalten, hab dann mal paar steigungen gekraxelt um da rein zu kommen 

Die Trails bergab hielten einige Überraschungen in Form von Quergelegten BAUMSTÄMMEN!!!! bereit. Noch rechtzeitig bemerkt und alles gut gegangen. Habe diese dann auch noch beseitigt.


Also haltet die Augen auf, da meint es jemand ernst...


----------



## svennson (8. Juli 2013)

hey ihr alle da draußen. ich bin immer wieder froh im team zu fahren und soviel unterstützung bei defekten zu haben. ich bin einfach nicht der gelernte techniker und bin um jede unterstützung dankbar. so auch heute. 
mein großer dank gilt diesmal Andreas, der mir aufgrund einer gerissenen speiche mit einem sehr guten ersatz ausgeholften hat. endlich darf ich mal eine carbon felge fahren.

immerhin haben wir dann noch eine schnelle runde fahren können, die wieder mal sehr viel spaß gemacht hat. allerdings muss ich zugeben, die meiste zeit am hinterrad von andreas gelutscht zu haben...so war es mir möglich, bei 33kmh noch mitzuhalten...)
morgen bin ich auch wieder dabei. 
ich freue mich, groetjes und einen schönen feierabend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malerosh (9. Juli 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tour ist eingetragen.
> Treffpunkt 10.30 Uhr Alte Aachenerstraße in Königsdorf.
> Datum 14.07.2013
> Gruß Friedhelm



Ich habe mich auch mal als Mitfahrerin eingetragen, lese hier schon lange mit, nur schaff ich euren normalen Geschwindigkeitsdurchschnitt nicht, ausser mit nem E-MTB vielleicht. 
Werde noch die morgendliche Frische nutzen und gleich schon mal gucken wie ich am dümmsten hin komme 

LG 
Maike


----------



## meauliteur (9. Juli 2013)

malerosh schrieb:


> [...] schaff ich euren normalen Geschwindigkeitsdurchschnitt nicht, ausser mit nem E-MTB vielleicht. [...]



Kommt mir bekannt vor  
Kann am Sonntag aber leider nicht  hab am Wochenende ein Trainingscamp 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## AAFA (9. Juli 2013)

Hi,

werde dann den heutigen Altersdurchschnitt etwas anheben ,
hoffe auch das es nicht im oberen mittleren Bereich ist. 

Bis gleich 
Andreas


----------



## Biker-Ben (9. Juli 2013)

Hey wann und wo soll es denn heute losgehen?


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juli 2013)

18.30 Uhr
Parkplatz Hallerhof in Oberaussem


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juli 2013)

malerosh schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch mal als Mitfahrerin eingetragen, lese hier schon lange mit, nur schaff ich euren normalen Geschwindigkeitsdurchschnitt nicht, ausser mit nem E-MTB vielleicht.
> Werde noch die morgendliche Frische nutzen und gleich schon mal gucken wie ich am dümmsten hin komme
> 
> LG
> Maike



Hi Maike
Sonntag dürfte das Tempo kein Problem werden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## malerosh (9. Juli 2013)

das berhigt mich ungemein


----------



## AAFA (9. Juli 2013)

Hi,

 tolle Tour heute mit Guide Freddy und Co gefahren, , habe mein bestes geben um den Schnitt nicht allzu tief zu ziehen, ist nicht ganz gelungen, .
Werde wohl noch etwas trainieren müssen.

Bis demnächst
Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (10. Juli 2013)

Tolle knackige Tour gestern, top.
Danke an den Guide Freddy.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluxxxxxx (10. Juli 2013)

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen! Klasse Tour wieder! Dank an den Guide und die super Mitfahrer! 
Bis demnächst. 

Der Tzween


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Juli 2013)

Da habt ihr alle Recht.
Es war eine klasse aber auch sehr Sportliche
Tour.Bei mir waren es dann auch 45,23km bei einem Schnitt
von 20,8kmh und 385hm.
Wenn das so weitergeht,fahre ich die Rennen
demnächst immer auf´s Podium.
Dank allen Mitfahrern nochmal für die
klasse Tour hier.
@ AAFA
Wenn du weiterhin so mit uns fährst dauert es 
nicht mehr lange und du freust dich auf jede neue Tour mit uns.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (10. Juli 2013)

meauliteur schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor
> Kann am Sonntag aber leider nicht  hab am Wochenende ein Trainingscamp
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


Schade das du am Sonntag nicht kannst.
Aber wenn die Tour am Sonntag gefällt wiederholen 
wir das bestimmt noch einmal.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Juli 2013)

Schade, ich bin für Sonntag auch raus 

Dann halt beim nächstem mal


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Juli 2013)

So heute mal alleine unterwegs gewesen.
Kurs war rund um die Glessener-Höhe rüber
zum Bergheimer-Loch und über die Wiedenfelder
wieder zur Glessener-Höhe.
Waren dann auch 48,44km bei 470hm und
einer Fahrzeit von 2:05:55 Std.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## ben2808 (12. Juli 2013)

Hi, hab mich dann mal für die Tour am Sonntag eingetragen. Bin gespannt darauf endlich mal mit Gleichgesinnten eine Tour zu machen. Bin zwar erfahren im MTB Sport aber mit grossem Trainingsrückstand gesegnet! Freu mich auf euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (12. Juli 2013)

Werde heute so um 17.00 Uhr eine sprotliche Runde drehen .
Fahrzeit ca.2 Std. mit einem Schnitt von über 20KM/h und vielen Trails.
Wenn einer Lust hat.......


----------



## Naish90 (12. Juli 2013)

Schöne knackige Tour mit AAFA, danke an den ermüdungslosen Andreas..50Km und 500Hm bei einem 21er Schnitt und besten Bedienungen.


----------



## Mtbcologne (13. Juli 2013)

Ich muss mich leider für sonntag aus der tour wieder ausklinken.
Gruß Victor


----------



## AAFA (13. Juli 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Schöne knackige Tour mit AAFA, danke an den ermüdungslosen Andreas..50Km und 500Hm bei einem 21er Schnitt und besten Bedienungen.



Also mit Ingo zu fahren ist schon anstrengend , macht aber immer wieder viel Spaß.

Fahre nach dem Motto: "Vorne ist da, wo ich bin" 

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Juli 2013)

So heute dann die erste Einsteigertour beendet.
Mitfahrer waren dann malerosh,Caravaner,Insomnia
blondi1984,brigdomteur und pd1.
Nicht am Start waren Lindademol und ben2808,nach
10 minuten Wartezeit starteten wir dann die Tour
ohne die beiden.Wir haben einige Trail´s gefahren,
Steigungen und Abfahrten mit engen kurven geübt.
Hoffe es hat allen Beteilgten Spass bereitet und es
war nicht zu anstrengend.Werde die Tour dann bestimmt
noch einmal wiederholen.Besonderer dank gilt Patrick
der mich unterstützt hat
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt 43,81km.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Juli 2013)

Fands lässig heute, vielen dank an alle!
Habe mich zum Rückweg nochmal den Berg hochgequält und bin dann nach Hause gerollt. Wir sehen uns dann im laufe der Woche


----------



## malerosh (14. Juli 2013)

War wirklich nett. Ich muß an meiner Kondition arbeiten , da passte es mir ganz gut das der Heimweg fast ausschließlich Bergab ging. 

Habe gerade 5kg Staub von mir abgewaschen, aber so ist das wenn man hinter her fährt  
Wenn ich das mit meinem Lager und so weiter im Griff hab, bin ich für ne Wiederholung zu haben.


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Juli 2013)

So Tour für Mittwoch und Samstag sind drin.


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Juli 2013)

Wer kam hier nochmal aus niederaussem bzgl. Der Hose?


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Juli 2013)

Kann eigentlich nur Patrick(pd1) gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (14. Juli 2013)

Schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen 

naja dann beim nächsten mal


----------



## blondi1984 (14. Juli 2013)

Ich danke Freddy41 und pd1 für die erste gelungene Anfängertour. Weiter so.  Bin bei der nächsten Anfängertour wieder dabei, hat echt Spaß gemacht und danke auch an alle anderen Mitfahrer.


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Juli 2013)

So Freddy, für Mittwoch steh ich drinn.
Bin recht optimistisch das ihr mich da vernünftig durchzieht 

MFG
Elias


----------



## AAFA (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich auch morgen mal wieder nicht kann , ist für heute eine Ü40 Tour, als Alternative für morgen, im Angebot. 


Andreas


----------



## AAFA (16. Juli 2013)

Hi,

schöne kurze und knackige Tour mit Ingo gefahren, 1,5h bei 30km und 300hm un das alles bei herrlichen Bedienungen. Wünsche euch für morgen viel Spaß. 

Andreas


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (16. Juli 2013)

An dieser Stelle mal viele Grüße an die Daheimgebliebenen aus den Alpen! Die Höhenmeter knallen hier so richtig rein und ich bemitleide schon die Teilnehmer vom Ironbike! Die Strecke ist abartig! Bis demnächst. 

Der Tzween


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Juli 2013)

Bin raus für Heute, bin krankgeschrieben und hab gehofft es bessert sich, aber nichts dergleichen.
Viel spaß euch.
MFG
ELias


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Juli 2013)

Hi Tzween
Dir viel Spass und noch viele Höhenmeter.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Juli 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Bin raus für Heute, bin krankgeschrieben und hab gehofft es bessert sich, aber nichts dergleichen.
> Viel spaß euch.
> MFG
> ELias



Na dann gute Besserung.
Vielleicht klappt es ja das nächste mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (20. Juli 2013)

Na Waldbröl ist ne Ecke weg, aber für ne lokalrunde wäre ich ab Sonntag zu haben.


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Juli 2013)

Da sich keiner eingetragen hat,habe ich die 
Tour geändert.Es wird also heute wieder eine
Einsteigertour gefahren.
Es besteht natürlich absolute Helmpflicht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo Freddy,

aufgrund der Tatsache, das ich mal wieder Arbeiten muss, wünsche ich viel Spaß. 

Andreas

PS: Sollte Sonntag eine Tour stattfinden, ich nicht zu müde bin vom vielen Arbeiten und Ingo diese einstellt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## malerosh (20. Juli 2013)

Heute ist ein bißchen knapp, Radl immer noch in Werkstatt. *heul* Ich hoffe die kriegen das heut noch hin


----------



## Insomnia- (20. Juli 2013)

Schade, zu spät gelesen... war jetzt mim Trialrad in Köln
Eventuell trau ich mich Morgen mal zur tour anzutreten.
MFG
ELias


----------



## Freddy41 (20. Juli 2013)

So heute zweite Einsteigertour beendet.
Mitfahrer waren Jenny/Thomas und Michael.
Jenny und Thomas haben sich dann nach
dem Abtsbusch von uns verabschiedet.
Bin dann mit Michael noch mal hoch zum
Kreuz und dann wieder zum Treffpunkt.
Gefahren sind wir dann vom Treffpunkt aus
37,83km .
Bei mir waren es mit An-und Abfahrt
51,83km bei einer Fahrzeit von 2:45 Std.
Hoffe es hat allen gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juli 2013)

Habe dann mal eine Tour für Dienstag und Donnerstag
eingetragen.Mittwoch soll es Gewitter geben.


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Juli 2013)

Puh hoffe morgen ist es nicht ganz so heiss.
Sonst wird die Tour noch zur Qual.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Juli 2013)

War gerade 1 1/2 Stunden unterwegs, war eigentlich auszuhalten
Aber gerade ich will den Mund jetzt mal nicht zu voll nehmen. Bin morgen dabei.
MfG elias


----------



## svennson (22. Juli 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Habe dann mal eine Tour für Dienstag und Donnerstag
> eingetragen.Mittwoch soll es Gewitter geben.



...ich versuche morgen dabei zu sein. wird aber bestimmt eine heiße angelegenheit. bis morgen. groetjes


----------



## meauliteur (22. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mich auch mal eingetragen, ich hoffe ich Bremse euch nicht zu sehr aus  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## meauliteur (23. Juli 2013)

Wird heute Gefahren? Aktuell hört es sich gewittrig an.


----------



## Insomnia- (23. Juli 2013)

Sollte es nicht wie aus Eimern schütten bin ich pünktlich am Treffpunkt


----------



## Biker-Ben (23. Juli 2013)

An der Sophienhöhe regnet und gewittert es schon. In einer halben Stunde wird es hier sein. Ca 1 Std dann noch bis zur Glessener Höhe. Wenn der Wind sich nicht noch drehen sollte. 
Viele Grüsse vom Wetterhochsitz in Buir ;-))


----------



## meauliteur (23. Juli 2013)

Ok, also in Bergheim fängts Grade an. 
Ich melde mich dann wohl ab. 
Euch eine gute Fahrt wenn ihr denn fahrt. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Biker-Ben (23. Juli 2013)

...der Regen ist jetzt schon da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbgott (23. Juli 2013)

meauliteur schrieb:


> Ok, also in Bergheim fängts Grade an.
> Ich melde mich dann wohl ab.
> Euch eine gute Fahrt wenn ihr denn fahrt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2



Hier,Erftkreis-Süd.
Es scheint sich eine Gewitterzelle zu bilden.
Mit ersten Vorsichtsmaßnahmen wurde schon begonnen.
Wenn ein Tornado entsteht bläst er uns alle Weg !
Es gibt Unwetterwarnungen für den gesamten Erftkreis.
Bringt euch besser in Sicherheit.


----------



## Insomnia- (23. Juli 2013)

War dann doch trocken....sehr trocken.
Haben mich gut gezogen die Herren, danke an die Truppe dafür und fürs warten nach den Bergen

Respekt an euch und bis demnächst!
MFG
Elias


----------



## brigdompteur (23. Juli 2013)

Schöne Tour heute mit Freddy als Guide,Sven,Andreas,Elias und meiner wenigkeit als Mitfahrer hinter uns gebracht.
Von Unwetter und Tornados die uns hätten weglblasen können keine Spur.
Bei mir waren es mit An und Abfahrt knappe 50km,könnte jetzt aber langsam mal etwas regnen,die Trails sind mitlerweile zu sandig und bieten zu wenig Grip.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Juli 2013)

Kann den vorschreiben nur zustimmen,war
Eine klasse Tour mit sehr trockenen Bedingungen.
Weder von unten noch von oben war es Nass.
So heute soll es dann laut Wetter.com auch
Hier bei uns mal Nass werden,hoffe das stimmt,
denn die Wege brauchen das.
Höhenmeter und km kommen noch heute Abend
Wenn der Garmin ausgewertet ist.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Juli 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> danke an die Truppe dafür und fürs warten nach den Bergen
> 
> Respekt an euch und bis demnächst!
> MFG
> Elias



Welche Berge


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Juli 2013)

@ GeorgP
Das sind die Berge die einige hier in unserem
Tempo nicht schaffen.
Also probier es erst einmal


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Juli 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ GeorgP
> Das sind die Berge die einige hier in unserem
> Tempo nicht schaffen.
> Also probier es erst einmal




Rauf oder runter


----------



## Naish90 (24. Juli 2013)

War eben mal schnell 40KM bei gesprenkelten Boden unterwegs.
Bis morgen......


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Juli 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Rauf oder runter



Beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennson (25. Juli 2013)

...wie ist aktuell das wetter in der gegend? rösrath/forsbach geht soeben die welt unter!!!


----------



## halbgott (25. Juli 2013)

svennson schrieb:


> ...wie ist aktuell das wetter in der gegend? rösrath/forsbach geht soeben die welt unter!!!



Hier gab es beträchtliche Schäden durch herabfallende Äste.
Auch die Straßen blieben nicht verschont.
Wie aus dem Nichts regnete es.
Sogar Hagelkörner platzten auf den vertrockneten Boden und es gab einen Sachschaden in Millionenhöhe durch Ernte einbußen.


----------



## Biker-Ben (25. Juli 2013)

Ich bin eben auf der GH gewesen und bin pitsche nass geworden. Da hat es sich richtig abgeregnet. Der Regen ist hier jedoch vorbei und aus Richtung Aachen wird es wieder deutlich heller. 

Da nun leider meine Schuhe für Flatpedals einem Feuchtbiotop gleichen das so schnell nicht trocken zu legen ist, werde ich heute Abend leider doch nicht dabei sein. Hab nur ein so ein Paar...

Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Spass.


----------



## Naish90 (26. Juli 2013)

Hi,

ja das war mal eine kurze bissige Tour gestern.
Bin beim Reifenwechseln regelrecht aufgefressen worden
Hoffe Ihr hattet noch viel Spaß.... 

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## RunningPumi (26. Juli 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ GeorgP
> Das sind die Berge die einige hier in unserem
> Tempo nicht schaffen.
> Also probier es erst einmal



Und außerdem wird hier mit "Grüß Gott" oder "Servus" gegrüßt, denn ... wir sind ja hier in den Bergen! 

Patrick


----------



## AAFA (26. Juli 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja das war mal eine kurze bissige Tour gestern.
> Bin beim Reifenwechseln regelrecht aufgefressen worden
> ...



Hi Ingo,

die bissigen Biester haben dich aber angetrieben; , hast fast so einen schnellen Reifenwechsel hingelegt, wie die Kollegen der Formel eins.
Danke noch an Freddy unseren Guide für die gut geführte Tour, bei feucht warmen Wetter.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (26. Juli 2013)

So hier noch der Nachtrag von Dienstag.
Bei mir waren es dann 51,14km bei einer
Fahrzeit von 2:30:37
Dei Tour am Donnerstag war dann doch sehr warm
und Mückenfreundlich,wer nicht gebissen
werden wollte musste sehr schnell sein,
das war dann wohl Ingo nicht immer gelungen.
Ich hatte dann nach der Tour 45,02km bei
einer Fahrzeit von 2:10:45 auf dem Garmin.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Gorilla-62 (28. Juli 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So heute zweite Einsteigertour beendet.
> Mitfahrer waren Jenny/Thomas und Michael.
> Jenny und Thomas haben sich dann nach
> dem Abtsbusch von uns verabschiedet.
> ...



Hi Freddy, vielen Dank noch mal für die schöne "Einsteigertour" und vor allem für deine Rücksicht auf meine Trailkünste  alles Gute und viel Glück in Duisburg ! Gruß Michael


----------



## PietAM (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

um das Biken bei den Temperaturen erträglich zu halten, bin ich heute morgen ganz früh zu einer ausgedehnten Trailtour in, um und auf der Glessener Höhe aufgebrochen. Dabei wieder so viele Trails mitgenommen wie möglich, wie Turmabfahrt, Krater, die Rinne, Grillplatztrail, Fünfhügeltrail, Fischbachdownhill, Abtsbusch ... und viele Wheeliesessions eingebaut. Die Trails sind teils gut zugewachsen, so dass ich froh war Schoner anzuhaben. Trotzdem haben die Dornenbüsche und Brennnesseln die bekannten Spuren hinterlassen. Bis auf einige wenige Stellen war der Boden bretthart und hat für ordentlich Speed bergab gesorgt. Neben einigen Joggern, Wanderern und Reitern auch einige Biker getroffen, die den Temperaturen getrotzt haben. Sobald man im Wald ist, sind die Temperaturen ohne direkte Sonneneinstrahlung aber erträglich. Alles in allem wieder klasse 40Km

Gruß
Peter


----------



## malerosh (28. Juli 2013)

Heute gehts ja mit den Temperaturen, gute 10 grad weniger wie gestern. Perfektes Bike-Wetter eigentlich

Mein Bike ist immer noch nicht zurück, morgen bekommt die Werkstatt noch nen Anruf von mir. Eineinhalb Wochen sollten wohl reichen um ein Lager zu reparieren/ersetzen. So langsam sinkt meine Laune was das angeht.

Und wenn ich mein Schätzchen wieder hab, werd ich mich euch auch wieder anschließen.


----------



## halbgott (28. Juli 2013)

malerosh schrieb:


> Heute gehts ja mit den Temperaturen, gute 10 grad weniger wie gestern. Perfektes Bike-Wetter eigentlich
> 
> Mein Bike ist immer noch nicht zurück, morgen bekommt die Werkstatt noch nen Anruf von mir. Eineinhalb Wochen sollten wohl reichen um ein Lager zu reparieren/ersetzen. So langsam sinkt meine Laune was das angeht.
> 
> Und wenn ich mein Schätzchen wieder hab, werd ich mich euch auch wieder anschließen.



Die Werkstatt bei dem Haibike Laden in Frechen ?


----------



## malerosh (28. Juli 2013)

ne in gleuel. war bis jetzt eigentlich super zufrieden. Haben immer gut zu tun, ist eigentlich ein gutes zeichen. und trotzdem ist der typ da nett und nimmt sich für jeden zeit, da können auch fünf leute im laden stehen. trotzdem finde ich die reparaturzeit jetzt etwas arg lang. und eigentlich haben die meine nummer, könnten also auch mal anrufen wenns länger dauern sollte.


----------



## halbgott (28. Juli 2013)

malerosh schrieb:


> ne in gleuel. war bis jetzt eigentlich super zufrieden. Haben immer gut zu tun, ist eigentlich ein gutes zeichen. und trotzdem ist der typ da nett und nimmt sich für jeden zeit, da können auch fünf leute im laden stehen. trotzdem finde ich die reparaturzeit jetzt etwas arg lang. und eigentlich haben die meine nummer, könnten also auch mal anrufen wenns länger dauern sollte.


Ja, ist doof, vor allem wenn du kein zweit rad hast.
Was schauen die sich an ?
Die Lager der Schwingen deines Cube Fullies ?
Oder tauschen sie das innenlager ?
jibbet keinen Workshop dafür ?


----------



## malerosh (28. Juli 2013)

keine ahnung was die machen. hatte beim letzten anruf ne dame am tel. kann sie nicht einschätzen, weil ich da noch nie ne frau hab rum rennen sehen. daher weiß ich nicht ob das stimmt als sie sagte dass das lager gewechselt werden muß. aber als ich das rad ab gegeben hab sagte er, er hätte solche Lager auf Lager (was für ein Satz). Also kann das doch nicht soo lang dauern. na ja. mal gucken was die morgen sagen.


----------



## halbgott (28. Juli 2013)

würd mal vorbeischneien und fragen was los(t) ist


----------



## malerosh (30. Juli 2013)

eben komm ich nach Hause und wat seh ich in der Garage? 
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
MEIN SCHÄTZCHEN

Dafür fehlt das Radl von Männe, wenn wir schon mal dabei sind soll sein Radl auch mal durch gecheckt werden. Kann ich morgen früh schon wieder nicht fahren, ich hoff das geht diesmal schneller so das ich mein Schätzchen bald wieder ganz für mich allein hab. Und dann werd ich euch auch wieder mal begleiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim-beam (2. August 2013)

So eben eine Runde über die GH gefahren ! Bei den Temperaturen schon echt Grenzwertig . Wollte Morgenfrüh gegen 10.30 Uhr nochmal nee lockere Runde über die GH drehen ! wenn noch einer so Verrückt ist bei dem Wetter zu Biken kann er gerne mitfahren  Würde dann die Alte Aachener ansteuern !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## malerosh (2. August 2013)

Da liege ich schon am Strand


----------



## Naish90 (3. August 2013)

Heute Morgen,

schöne Runde mit Andreas gedreht.
Bei angenehmer Temperatur und klasse Boden.
Ca. 40 Km bei 20er Schnitt.

Morgen jemand unterwegs, so um 10:30 Uhr?


----------



## jim-beam (3. August 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Heute Morgen,
> 
> schöne Runde mit Andreas gedreht.
> Bei angenehmer Temperatur und klasse Boden.
> ...


 
Hattest du keine Lust ?
Ich war Heute Morgen auch auf der GH unterwegs !!
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## jobo1 (3. August 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Heute Morgen,
> 
> schöne Runde mit Andreas gedreht.
> Bei angenehmer Temperatur und klasse Boden.
> ...


 
Hi,
versuche da zu sein, Hallerhof ??
Gruß
Achim


----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2013)

Trail Surfer und ich fahren so gegen 9.30uhr auf die GH, sind dann so um 10.15 uhr am aussichtspunkt.

Vieleicht sieht man sich dort


----------



## Naish90 (4. August 2013)

Hatte ich nicht gesehen, dass Du auch unterwegs warst!



jim-beam schrieb:


> Hattest du keine Lust ?
> Ich war Heute Morgen auch auf der GH unterwegs !!
> Gruß Jürgen


----------



## jim-beam (4. August 2013)

So Heute wieder eine schöne Runde über die GH gedreht allerdings
mit dem Panzer ! Quarzwerke rein und drei Biker mit einem Kettenriss
getroffen ! Zum Glück hatte ich ein Kettenschloss dabei, noch ein bisschen gequatscht und weiter gings ! Kurz vorm Hallerhof Pino mit Kumpel getroffen wieder was gequatscht und zusammen ein stück gefahren , dann noch mal hoch zum Kreuz und nach Hause ! schön wars .  Km und Zeit weiß nicht kein Tacho am Panzer zu schwer 
So hoffe das wir bald mal wieder zusammen fahren bis dahin.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## jim-beam (4. August 2013)

Ja Freddy 
Gratuliere zum 14. Platz 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorilla-62 (4. August 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Ja Freddy
> Gratuliere zum 14. Platz
> Gruß Jürgen



kann mich nur anschließen, super Freddy, freu mich für dich !
Gruß Michael


----------



## jobo1 (4. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Trail Surfer und ich fahren so gegen 9.30uhr auf die GH, sind dann so um 10.15 uhr am aussichtspunkt.
> 
> Vieleicht sieht man sich dort


 
Hallo George,Rene, Mike
heil nach Hause gekommen?
Rene, nach dem Bodenkontakt bist Du bestimmt noch Deine Wunden am lecken. Hoffe, das Du nicht für weitere Touren abschrecken läßt.
Abgesehen von dem Ausrutscher war´s ne nette kleine Runde mit Mike,George,Rene.
Bis demnächst.
Achim


----------



## svennson (5. August 2013)

...will heute jemand entspannt eine runde drehen?


----------



## Biker-Ben (5. August 2013)

Hey svennson, wann denn und von wo aus soll es los gehen?


----------



## svennson (5. August 2013)

...wie üblich ab hallerhof. allerdings bin ich nicht allzu ortskundig! eine kleine tour bekomme ich zusammen. zeit: 18.30 uhr!


----------



## svennson (5. August 2013)

keiner meldet sich...fahre daher eine kleine schnelle cc runde. groetjes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-Ben (5. August 2013)

Viel Spass. Vom Hallerhof aus lohnt sich von mir aus leider nicht so. Vielleicht ein anderes Mal. ð


----------



## Insomnia- (5. August 2013)

Hinterbau murkst, bin also gerad verhindert...


----------



## Freddy41 (6. August 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Ja Freddy
> Gratuliere zum 14. Platz
> Gruß Jürgen



Danke
Bin aber leider nicht ganz zufrieden damit.
Man kann eigentlich unter die ersten 10 fahren.
Beim nächsten mal das ganze etwas anders eingeteilt
und das klappt dann auch.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (6. August 2013)

Hi Frank
Hier mal das Mückenzeug was ich benutze.
Gibt es beim Kaufland.





Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Cherrytec (6. August 2013)

@Friedhelm
 

danke.

gruss  Frank


----------



## Insomnia- (6. August 2013)

War Heut mal mit 2 Kumpels unterwegs, ne gemütliche Runde gedreht und paar Wege gezeigt und ein wenig die Technicken näher gebracht.


----------



## Steffi9184 (6. August 2013)

Heute das erst mal auf der Glessener Höhe gewesen.

Sehr nette Strecken und besonders gut zum üben.

Nochmal Danke an Ben für die kleinen Technik Tips und die Geduld  

Bin wohl jetzt öfters hier unterwegs.


----------



## GeorgeP (6. August 2013)

jobo1 schrieb:


> Hallo George,Rene, Mike
> heil nach Hause gekommen?
> Rene, nach dem Bodenkontakt bist Du bestimmt noch Deine Wunden am lecken. Hoffe, das Du nicht für weitere Touren abschrecken läßt.
> Abgesehen von dem Ausrutscher war´s ne nette kleine Runde mit Mike,George,Rene.
> ...




ja sind gut nach hause gekommen, freue mich auf die nächste gemeinsame runde


----------



## Maikbike (6. August 2013)

Hallo Rene,

kann mich Achim nur anschließen.
Hoffe das wieder alles o.k. ist. 
Vielleicht können wir uns wieder treffen, war eine nette Runde. 
Bin jetzt erstmal in Urlaub. Danach können wir gerne wieder eine schöne Runde drehen.

Wünsche allen ein paar schöne Runden auf der Glessener oder sonst wo.

Maik


----------



## GeorgeP (6. August 2013)

Maikbike schrieb:


> Hallo Rene,
> 
> kann mich Achim nur anschließen.
> Hoffe das wieder alles o.k. ist.
> ...




Dir erst einmal einen guten urlaub.

Meld dich dann einfach wenn du wieder zurück bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-Ben (6. August 2013)

Heute das erst mal auf der Glessener HÃ¶he gewesen.

Sehr nette Strecken und besonders gut zum Ã¼ben.

Nochmal Danke an Ben fÃ¼r die kleinen Technik Tips und die Geduld  

Bin wohl jetzt Ã¶fters hier unterwegs.
_______________________________________________
Hey Steffi, brauchst nicht zu danken, habe ich gern gemacht. Hat mir viel Spass gemacht. Und bald legen wir nochmal los. Aber zuerst kommen Deine Hometrails dran ð
Happy Trails Benny


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2013)

Hi folks,

hier alles gut - gute Gene   danke für eure guten Wünsche!

Freu mich auf eine nächste Runde rund um und auf der Höhe, abseits von Bodennähe


----------



## Naish90 (7. August 2013)

Gestern letzte  knackige Runde vorm Urlaub mit AAFA gedreht.
Trockenes Wetter noch mal ausgenutzt...

@ Freddy, halt mal schön die Stellung hier.........

Bis Bald Gruß, Ingo


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (7. August 2013)

Steffi9184 schrieb:


> Heute das erst mal auf der Glessener Höhe gewesen.
> 
> Sehr nette Strecken und besonders gut zum üben.
> 
> ...



Schöne Bikes auf der Glessener Höhe


----------



## svennson (7. August 2013)

...war die Runde eingestellt? Wäre gerne dabei gewesen..



Naish90 schrieb:


> Gestern letzte  knackige Runde vorm Urlaub mit AAFA gedreht.
> Trockenes Wetter noch mal ausgenutzt...
> 
> @ Freddy, halt mal schön die Stellung hier.........
> ...


----------



## jim-beam (7. August 2013)

svennson schrieb:


> ...war die Runde eingestellt? Wäre gerne dabei gewesen..


 
Ich wäre auch gern dabei gewesen !!!


----------



## Biker-Ben (7. August 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes auf der Glessener Höhe


 

Hey, vielleicht ist Deins demnächst ja auch mal dabei


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (7. August 2013)

Klar sagt bescheid. Radonauten Überfall  
Habe allerdings jetzt erstmal ne Woche "zwangspause", komme gerade vom tätowierer.


----------



## Naish90 (7. August 2013)

@ Jürgen u. Sven,
sorry, war eine Spontane Tour!
Ab September werde auch ich wieder Mittwochstouren einstellen...
Hoffe auch das wir dann alle zusammen mal wieder Gas geben.

Viele Grüße, Ingo



jim-beam schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch gern dabei gewesen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennson (8. August 2013)

...heute jemand an der glessener höhe unterwegs?


----------



## GeorgeP (8. August 2013)

jep, fahre um 16 uhr loß. Bin dann so um 16.30-16.45 uhr am hallerhof. Allerdings nicht im racemodus unterwegs


----------



## svennson (8. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> jep, fahre um 16 uhr loß. Bin dann so um 16.30-16.45 uhr am hallerhof. Allerdings nicht im racemodus unterwegs



schade, um diese uhrzeit bin ich noch am schaffen...


----------



## GeorgeP (8. August 2013)

Kleine, hust hust, Feierabendrunde mit JimBeam gemacht. Waren dann doch am ende 50Km.....


----------



## jim-beam (8. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Kleine, hust hust, Feierabendrunde mit JimBeam gemacht. Waren dann doch am ende 50Km.....


 
Ja eine schöne Runde um die GH gefahren !
Wetter und Trails waren super. Am Ende waren es bei mir
45 km , 20,2 er Schnitt und 460 Höhenmeter.
Bis bald.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## jim-beam (8. August 2013)

svennson schrieb:


> ...heute jemand an der glessener höhe unterwegs?


 
Vielleicht können wir nächste Woche mal Fahren !!
Schreib mal Tag & Uhrzeit ich schaue dann mal !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (8. August 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Ja eine schöne Runde um die GH gefahren !
> Wetter und Trails waren super. Am Ende waren es bei mir
> 45 km , 20,2 er Schnitt und 460 Höhenmeter.
> Bis bald.
> ...




Bei mir waren es 432Hm und ein 19,54 schnitt.

Bis zur nächsten runde


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. August 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Am Ende waren es bei mir
> 45 km , 20,2 er Schnitt und 460 Höhenmeter.Bis bald.
> Gruß Jürgen






GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es 432Hm und ein 19,54 schnitt.
> 
> Bis zur nächsten runde



Watt für schnittige Kerle die meisten trifft man hier im Thread


----------



## Biker-Ben (9. August 2013)

Wir hatten gestern nur einen 13er Schnitt und trotzdem Spass. Sehr viel sogar. Ist denn ein hoher Schnitt von Wichtigkeit?

Wichtiger ist es doch, die Trails "sauber" runter zu rocken und dabei jede Menge Spaß zu haben. ))


----------



## jim-beam (9. August 2013)

Biker-Ben schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern nur einen 13er Schnitt und trotzdem Spass. Sehr viel sogar. Ist denn ein hoher Schnitt von Wichtigkeit?
> 
> Wichtiger ist es doch, die Trails "sauber" runter zu rocken und dabei jede Menge Spaß zu haben. ))


 
Kommt drauf an in welcher Gruppe du fährst !
Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (9. August 2013)

Biker-Ben schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern nur einen 13er Schnitt und trotzdem Spass. Sehr viel sogar. Ist denn ein hoher Schnitt von Wichtigkeit?
> 
> Wichtiger ist es doch, die Trails "sauber" runter zu rocken und dabei jede Menge Spaß zu haben. ))




Mit nem leichten marhaton bzw CC bike ist der schnitt einfach etwas höher.

Mit meinem Enduro und den fetten schlappen würd ich das auch nicht schaffen


----------



## Biker-Ben (9. August 2013)

Am Bike lag es nicht. Auch wenn's ein langhubiges und nicht all zu leichtes AM-Fully war. Eher daran das der Faktor Spass zu haben, quatschen und dann halt "vernünftig" die Trails runter zu kommen, im Vordergrund stand. Wie beim Enduro fahren quasi. ;-)

Auf einem Marathon habe ich mit dem selben aM-Bike viele mit ihren 29iger Carbon-Marathon-Fully's oder 29iger Carbon-Hardtails o.ä. hinter mir gelassen. 
Fahrtechnik und Kondition machen flott. Ohne beides nutzt auch nicht wirklich ein leichteres Rad. 
Bei durchtrainierten Profis spielt es sicher eine erhebliche Rolle. ;-)


----------



## GeorgeP (9. August 2013)

Biker-Ben schrieb:


> Am Bike lag es nicht. Auch wenn's ein langhubiges und nicht all zu leichtes AM-Fully war. Eher daran das der Faktor Spass zu haben, quatschen und dann halt "vernünftig" die Trails runter zu kommen, im Vordergrund stand. Wie beim Enduro fahren quasi. ;-)
> 
> Auf einem Marathon habe ich mit dem selben aM-Bike viele mit ihren 29iger Carbon-Marathon-Fully's oder 29iger Carbon-Hardtails o.ä. hinter mir gelassen.
> Fahrtechnik und Kondition machen flott. Ohne beides nutzt auch nicht wirklich ein leichteres Rad.
> Bei durchtrainierten Profis spielt es sicher eine erhebliche Rolle. ;-)



Siehst und zweites schwächelt bei mir etwas, deswegen sind meine feierabendrunden auch was flotter. Irgendwsie muss ich ja zu etwas kondition kommen 
Am weekend fahr ich auch eher gemütlich und ohne zeitdruck !


----------



## jim-beam (9. August 2013)

Werde Morgen eine lockere Runde um die GH fahren !
Wenn jemand lust hat mit zu fahren bin gegen 12.00 Uhr an der Alten Aachener ( Parkplatz ) oder gegen 12.15 Uhr am Hallerhof !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## GeorgeP (9. August 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Werde Morgen eine lockere Runde um die GH fahren !
> Wenn jemand lust hat mit zu fahren bin gegen 12.00 Uhr an der Alten Aachener ( Parkplatz ) oder gegen 12.15 Uhr am Hallerhof !
> Gruß Jürgen




Mist, da bin ich bei H&S in Bonn...

Sonntag hab ich zeit für eine lockere runde


----------



## jim-beam (9. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mist, da bin ich bei H&S in Bonn...
> 
> Sonntag hab ich zeit für eine lockere runde


 
Willste wieder Geld ausgeben ??
Sonntag muss ich mal schauen wie mich fühle ! Wenn es nicht so viel Bier 
wird dann höchstens nee Ü50 Tour  Werde mich dann kurzfristig melden. 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (9. August 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Willste wieder Geld ausgeben ??
> Sonntag muss ich mal schauen wie mich fühle ! Wenn es nicht so viel Bier
> wird dann höchstens nee Ü50 Tour  Werde mich dann kurzfristig melden.
> Gruß Jürgen



Ich hab kein geld  aber ich werds dennoch ausgeben ...
Jep wird mich echt freuen, dann schon mal viel spaß beim feiern 

Meld dich einfach ...


----------



## malerosh (10. August 2013)

MMh, um zwölf bin ich noch am schaffen. Eine nette Tour wünsche ich


----------



## Freddy41 (10. August 2013)

Hab dann mal eine Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen.
Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Hallerhof


----------



## dicker70 (10. August 2013)

Hi,
Morgen Vormittag einer unterwegs ?


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (10. August 2013)

Hi Freddy!
Muss für Mittwoch leider absagen, da ich von Mittwoch bis Sonntag bei der Trans-Schwarzwald bin. Wünsche euch viel Spaß!!!!!

Der Tzween


----------



## on any sunday (11. August 2013)

Ist einem schon aufgefallen, welche nette Infoblätter das Forstamt am Parkplatz "Am alten Forsthaus" aushängt? Gut, wenn man an das Thema neutral und ohne Vorurteile rangeht.


----------



## GeorgeP (11. August 2013)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ist einem schon aufgefallen, welche nette Infoblätter das Forstamt am Parkplatz "Am alten Forsthaus" aushängt? Gut, wenn man an das Thema neutral und ohne Vorurteile rangeht.




Das ist ja ma krass, wir die bösen biker. Das ist echt übel was da einem sugerriert werden soll !!!

Wieso gibt es eigentlich keine Bilder vom bösen stöckchen leger oder draht spanner !

Dieses info blatt sollte man der DIMB zukommen lassen, sowas sollte einfach nicht verbreitet werden. Denn es enspricht ja nicht der wahrheit!


----------



## franzek (11. August 2013)

Bei allem Respekt.......ein wertfreies und neutrales Lesen der Zeilen sollte doch selbstverständlich sein.
mfg
franzek


----------



## Freddy41 (11. August 2013)

@George
Wo steht da was von Bösen Bikern???.
Hier ist doch die Rede von einem gemeinsamen
Miteinander von allen Waldbenutzern.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. August 2013)

Aber das Bild interpretiere ich anders. Mountainbiker als skrupellose Raudis


----------



## GeorgeP (12. August 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @_George_
> Wo steht da was von Bösen Bikern???.
> Hier ist doch die Rede von einem gemeinsamen
> Miteinander von allen Waldbenutzern.
> Gruß Friedhelm


 

ich hab nicht geschrieben das da was von bösen bikern geschrieben worden ist 

Ich bezog mich nur auf die bildaussage, im text selber steht dann nichts mehr von einem miteinander.

So jetzt aber genug off topic, lasst uns lieber ums biken selber unterhalten




TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Aber das Bild interpretiere ich anders. Mountainbiker als skrupellose Raudis


 
genau das soll einem sugeriert werden ...


----------



## malerosh (12. August 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hab dann mal eine Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen.
> Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr Parkplatz Hallerhof



mmh, Spätschicht diese Woche. Schade.


----------



## svennson (13. August 2013)

hallo liebe weggefährten, nutze die nächsten 14 tage für grundlagentraining. die anfahrt zu meinem arbeitgeber im königsforst ist recht attraktiv. 
am wochenende steht der marathon in grafschaft sauerland an, vielleicht trifft man den ein oder anderen. 
bis dahin, sonnige grüße aus forsbach.


----------



## jim-beam (14. August 2013)

So Dank an unseren Guide Freddy für die schöne Abend Tour in und um die GH !  Hut ab auch an die Young Boys die zum ersten mal dabei waren . Auch schön das Kraksler mal wieder den weg zu uns gefunden hat  Am Ende waren es bei uns 50 km , 570 Hm & einen 18,3 Schnitt. Bis zum nächsten mal.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## jim-beam (14. August 2013)

Fährt Morgen noch einer eine kleine Runde um die GH ??
Könnte so gegen 17.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Alte Aachener sein.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (15. August 2013)

Hi Jürgen, ich bin dabei !


----------



## jim-beam (15. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen, ich bin dabei !


 
Wo Treffen wir uns denn ??
Hallerhof oder Alte Aachener ???
Hallerhof wird dann vielleicht ca.17.15 Uhr
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## GeorgeP (15. August 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Wo Treffen wir uns denn ??
> Hallerhof oder Alte Aachener ???
> Hallerhof wird dann vielleicht ca.17.15 Uhr
> Gruß Jürgen


 

Hallerhof, da weis ich wenigstens wo ich hin muss, du musst mir dann nochmal den weg zur Aachener zeigen !


----------



## Freddy41 (15. August 2013)

Hi Jürgen
Kann mich deiner Aussage nur anschließen.
War wieder mal eine klasse Tour und auch die
Jüngeren Mitfahrer waren alle gut dabei.
Solche Mitfahrer wünscht man sich doch des öffteren.
Bei mir und meinem Sohn waren es dann auch 42,57km bei
einem 18,00kmh èr Schnitt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## 4fro (15. August 2013)

Hallo Liebe Kracksler,
ich gehöre zu den "Neulingen"  und wollte mich für die tolle Tour am Mittwoch bedanken! ;D Wir sind nun auch im Forum angemeldet und werden uns in zukunft öfter anschließen.
Gruß Marius


----------



## Playfield (15. August 2013)

Hallo,

kann mich Marius nur anschließen, hat Spaß gemacht, und der heutige Muskelkater hielt sich auch noch in Grenzen 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Freddy41 (17. August 2013)

Hab dann mal für Sonntag 10.30 Uhr
eine gemütliche Tour eingetragen.
Bei Regen nehme ich sie aber wieder raus.
Es sollte aber ein wenig Technik vorhanden sein,
da ich die ein oder andere Abfahrt
mit einbeziehe.


----------



## malerosh (17. August 2013)

Endlich wieder mal was wo ich auch dabei sein kann. Hab mich eingetragen


----------



## Orcus (17. August 2013)

Vieleicht versaue ich euch morgen mal wieder den Schnitt  

Wartet aber nicht auf mich, ich weiß nicht wie lange ich diese Nacht arbeiten muss.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Insomnia- (18. August 2013)

So, Fahrrad ist wieder in der heimischen Garage!
Wir sehen uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (18. August 2013)

War doch heute mal eine schöne Tour bei gutem Wetter.
Wenn ich jetzt so rausschaue haben wir echt Schwein gehabt.
Sind dann auch mehr Mitfahrer geworden wie ich gedacht habe.
Sind mit 8 Fahrern gestartet.
Dank noch mal an alle Mitfahrer für die tolle Tour.
Bei mir sind es dann auch 59,64km geworden.
Werde die Nächste Tour für Mittwoch ausschreiben,
da für Dienstag noch Regen gemeldet ist.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Steffi9184 (19. August 2013)

Benny hat für morgen ne Tour eingestellt, wer also nicht alleine fahren mag kann sich gerne anschließen


----------



## Biker-Ben (19. August 2013)

Danke Steffi. Es sei erwähnt, dass sich die Tour an Anfänger orientiert. ;-) trotzdem dürfen auch geübtere gerne auch teilnehmen.


----------



## Kraksler (19. August 2013)

Bin morgen auch auf der Glessener, allerdings zeige ich meiner Liebsten mal , wo ich immer die Trails rocke und die Höhenmeter mache . Da Sie aber nur ein Kettler Alu Cityrad hat, werden wir uns auf die Forstwege beschraenken, aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Ansonsten waere ich gerne mitgekommen.

Bei Gefallen bekommt Sie auch ein richtiges Bike...


Gruß

Der Kraksler


----------



## Biker-Ben (19. August 2013)

Hey Kraksler, könnt Euch gerne trotzdem anschließen.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2013)

So ich hab mich mal für Mittwoch eingetragen...


----------



## Orcus (19. August 2013)

Schade...bei sowas wäre ich mal wieder dabei, aber leider eine Stunde zu früh für mich.



Steffi9184 schrieb:


> Benny hat für morgen ne Tour eingestellt, wer also nicht alleine fahren mag kann sich gerne anschließen


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. August 2013)

Steffi9184 schrieb:


> Benny hat für morgen ne Tour eingestellt, wer also nicht alleine fahren mag kann sich gerne anschließen



Schade habe leider auch keine Zeit. Nächste mal kann ich mich hoffentlich mal anschließen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. August 2013)

Korrektur. Bin heute dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffi9184 (20. August 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Korrektur. Bin heute dabei



Hört sich gut an!


----------



## Steffi9184 (20. August 2013)

War ne nette Tour, schreit nach Wiederholung 
Hier das Gruppenfotooooo


----------



## Biker-Ben (20. August 2013)

Steffi9184 schrieb:


> War ne nette Tour, schreit nach Wiederholung
> Hier das Gruppenfotooooo


 
Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung, Steffi. War eine tolle Tour.  
Danke auch an Stefan und Klaus für die "trailtechnische" Horizonterweiterung.


----------



## malerosh (21. August 2013)

Ja, war eine wirklich wunderschöne tour. wir waren um neun und somit noch rechtzeitzeitig vor der Dunkelheit zu Hause. Aber ich war ganz schön platt muß ich gestehen. Duschen-Bett-innerhalb kürzester Zeit einschlafen. Genau das war meine Reihenfolge gestern Abend 

Gerne wieder


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. August 2013)

Ja war wirklich super gestern. Tolle Truppe und seit langem mal wieder ne schöne Tour. Und habe ja noch paar trails dir wir noch nicht gefahren sind ;-.
Bin das nächste mal hoffentlich wieder dabei. Auch gern mal woanders (Köln, Aachen, Holland, Eifel  )


----------



## adamcd (21. August 2013)

hey leute hat spass gemacht gerne bin ich wieder dabei

der 301 Claus !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. August 2013)

Habe gerade mal das Videomaterial gesichtet. Leider habe ich nach dem Update vergessen das Kamerabild umzudrehen. So ist nun alles auf dem kopf gedreht.  Mal sehen ob ich das wieder hinbekomme.


----------



## GeorgeP (21. August 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal das Videomaterial gesichtet. Leider habe ich nach dem Update vergessen das Kamerabild umzudrehen. So ist nun alles auf dem kopf gedreht.  Mal sehen ob ich das wieder hinbekomme.




He he sowas kenn ich, das wieder richtigrum drehen ist ja nicht das problem, es ist auch noch spiegelverkehrt. Da wird dann eher schwieriger, hab noch keine funktion gefunden wo ich das in meinem videobearbeitunsprogramm einstellen kann...


----------



## Likeit (21. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank an alle für die schöne Tour heute. Hat echt Spaß gemacht!

CU


----------



## jim-beam (21. August 2013)

So Heute eine super Tour mit 12 Bikern über die GH gefahren .
Und wieder einige neue Leute kennen gelernt 
Einen großen Dank an unseren Guide Freddy der diesen verrückten Haufen jeder Zeit im Griff hatte.
Am Ende waren es bei Frank & mir 55 km , 550 Hm bei einen 18,8 er Schnitt . Ich hoffe wir können das noch mal wiederholen !!!
Gruß an alle 
Jürgen ( Hat Spaß gemacht )


----------



## franzek (22. August 2013)

Kann mich den Worten von Jürgen nur anschließen.......es war mir persönlich eine große Ehre, mit den "schnellsten Bikern der Glessener" fahren zu dürfen.
Habe die Ehre
Frank


----------



## GeorgeP (22. August 2013)

Jürgen hat schon alles gesagt, freue mich schon auf die nächste tour


----------



## jim-beam (22. August 2013)

Super Foto !
Gruß


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. August 2013)

Wer hat denn das bike da oben geparkt?


----------



## svennson (22. August 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> So Heute eine super Tour mit 12 Bikern über die GH gefahren .
> Und wieder einige neue Leute kennen gelernt
> Einen großen Dank an unseren Guide Freddy der diesen verrückten Haufen jeder Zeit im Griff hatte.
> Am Ende waren es bei Frank & mir 55 km , 550 Hm bei einen 18,8 er Schnitt . Ich hoffe wir können das noch mal wiederholen !!!
> ...



...kann ich mich nur anschließend. hoffe der sommer hält noch lange an um solche touren zu machen. danke an alle, hat wie immer sehr viel spaß gemacht.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. August 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Wer hat denn das bike da oben geparkt?




Na ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. August 2013)

haha sehr cool...guckt aufs Bild...alle nacheinander angeguckt...und dann...momentmal...was macht das Bike da oben


----------



## Andreas.blub (22. August 2013)

Bin mal ne Runde drehen. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja


----------



## GeorgeP (22. August 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> haha sehr cool...guckt aufs Bild...alle nacheinander angeguckt...und dann...momentmal...was macht das Bike da oben




Na wenn ich schon nicht mit auf dem bild bin, dann wenigstens meine bike


----------



## Freddy41 (22. August 2013)

So Leute
Schaffe es erst jetz zu Antworten.
War wirklich eine klasse Tour.
Hatte erst bedenken bei sovielen 
Mitfahrern.Aber es war einfach genial.
Keine Pannen,keiner hat nachgelassen und alle
sind bis zum Ende mitgefahren.
Hoffe wir können solche Touren mehrmals fahren.
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt 
46km bei einem Schnitt von 18,4kmh.
@ Georg
Das Bild ist echt geil geworden
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## GeorgeP (22. August 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> So Leute
> Schaffe es erst jetz zu Antworten.
> War wirklich eine klasse Tour.
> Hatte erst bedenken bei sovielen
> ...




merci, freut mich

Mit an und abfahrt hatte ich 55km und einen schnitt von 19,63

Wie gesagt ich freu mich schon auf die nächste tour, ach und lampen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Freddy41 (22. August 2013)

So habe dann mal gleich die Touren für
Dienstag und Donnerstag eingetragen.
Wird aber dieses mal nicht ohne Beleuchtung
gehen,denn am Mittwoch war die Heimreise 
schon verdammt dunkel.
Bei Regen nehme ich die Tour dann
jeweils 1 Std vorher raus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (23. August 2013)

konnte das Videomaterial doch retten und habe mal ein kleines Video zusammengeschnitten


----------



## malerosh (23. August 2013)

Fein fein fein, alle drauf


----------



## Biker-Ben (23. August 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> konnte das Videomaterial doch retten und habe mal ein kleines Video zusammengeschnitten



Hey Stefan, cooles Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (23. August 2013)

Danke


----------



## malerosh (24. August 2013)

Sind heute Vormittag bei bestem Wetter (jetzt regnet das ganz ordentlich) die selbe Tour gefahren wie am Dienstag, unser Grundtempo war nicht so hoch und trotzdem waren wir schneller wieder daheim. Und diesmal ohne Sturz


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. August 2013)

ich werde morgen nochmal die Runde fahren...allerdings werden wir am Ende nochmal durch den Wald und nicht aussen rum, d.h. der Treffpunkt beim letzten mal werden wir am Ende nicht mehr anfahren sondern uns durch den Wald in Richtung Heimat begeben.

Werde einen mithaben, der auch noch recht am Anfang seiner MTB-Karriere ist, dementsprechend wird das Tempo auch sein. Wer möchte kann sich natürlich gerne anschließen. Allerdings steht die Startzeit noch nicht fest.


----------



## malerosh (25. August 2013)

Ich hab nächste Woche Spätschicht, ihr "dürft" ohne mich fahren


----------



## GeorgeP (25. August 2013)

So ich bin für die nächsten 1-2 wochen raus, hab mich heute auf dem  Hô Chí Minh Pfad  ordentlich abgetan.

Schulter prellung links und wahrscheinlich das brustbein angeknackst, zumindestens knackt es da und tut auch weh wenn ich den rechten arm hebe oder belaste

Jetzt heist es schnell wieder fitt werden und aufs bike


----------



## malerosh (25. August 2013)

Oha, gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (25. August 2013)

malerosh schrieb:


> Oha, gute Besserung




merci


----------



## Biker-Ben (25. August 2013)

Vielleicht mal röntgen lassen. Nicht das etwas gebrochen ist. 

Gute Besserung. 

P.S. Wo findet man denn den Ho Chi Ming Pfad?


----------



## Freddy41 (25. August 2013)

Na dann mal gute Besserung.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## malerosh (25. August 2013)

Ben 

guckst du hier: 
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails/trails_im_bergischen/lohmar/ho_chi_minh___pfad/index_ger.html

Wir nehmen uns schon das ganze Jahr vor da mal zu fahren. Aber irgendwie.....


----------



## jim-beam (25. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So ich bin für die nächsten 1-2 wochen raus, hab mich heute auf dem Ho chi ming pfad ordentlich abgetan.
> 
> Schulter prellung links und wahrscheinlich das brustbein angeknackst, zumindestens knackt es da und tut auch weh wenn ich den rechten arm hebe oder belaste
> 
> Jetzt heist es schnell wieder fitt werden und aufs bike


 
Gute Besserung und melde dich mal per PN !
Jürgen


----------



## Biker-Ben (25. August 2013)

malerosh schrieb:


> Ben
> 
> guckst du hier:
> http://www.frosthelm.de/trails/trails_im_bergischen/lohmar/ho_chi_minh___pfad/index_ger.html
> ...



Danke. Das Video kann ich leider nicht angucken...


----------



## malerosh (25. August 2013)

funktioniert bei mir aber einwandfrei. 

vllt ist der ho chin minh pfad (ich hoff ich hab das nu richtig geschrieben) mal ein ausflugsziel für ne kleine - oder etwas größere- truppe. in dieser kuhle waren wir aber schon


----------



## Biker-Ben (25. August 2013)

Bin bei Youtube fÃ¼ndig geworden. Cooler Und spaÃiger Trail mit netten Gimmigs. WÃ¼rde ich gern mal unter meine Stollen nehmen. Also ich wÃ¤re dabei, wenn wir mal dort hin fahren. ð


----------



## Beppe (25. August 2013)

@jimbeam:

http://vimeo.com/m/73048470

Musste gleich an Dich und Dein Monsterbike denken


----------



## jim-beam (26. August 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> @_jimbeam_:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/73048470
> 
> Musste gleich an Dich und Dein Monsterbike denken


 
Ja und alles ohne Federung !! 0,5 Bar macht es möglich !
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (26. August 2013)

Wir treffen uns heute um 16 Uhr am ersten Kreisel zwischen heppendorf und sindorf. Fahren dann nach Königsdorf. Da treffen wir uns so gegen ca 16.30 Uhr. Kann leider hier per Handy kein LMB einstellen. Aber wer mitfahren möchte kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## adamcd (26. August 2013)

wenn Ihr ho chi minh  fahren wollt  dann bin ich auf jedenfall dabei  denn der is supergeil  !!!!!!


----------



## malerosh (26. August 2013)

Du weißt wo der ist?  Wir hatten den schon mal gesucht und "nur" diese kuhle gefunden.  Ein schöner wehrmutstropfen aber nicht der Pfad


----------



## adamcd (26. August 2013)

ja aber würde ich nie wieder finden  würde dann einen kollegen fragen ob er den guide machen könnte !!


----------



## malerosh (26. August 2013)

Kann er bestimmt   bei so einer sympatischen Truppe kann doch gar keiner nein sagen


----------



## Andreas.blub (26. August 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns heute um 16 Uhr am ersten Kreisel zwischen heppendorf und sindorf. Fahren dann nach Königsdorf. Da treffen wir uns so gegen ca 16.30 Uhr. Kann leider hier per Handy kein LMB einstellen. Aber wer mitfahren möchte kann sich gerne anschließen.



Wo in Königsdorf? An dem Reifenhändler? Parkplatz alte Aachen?


----------



## Biker-Ben (26. August 2013)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Wo in Königsdorf? An dem Reifenhändler? Parkplatz alte Aachen?



Hey Andreas, ja genau dort.


----------



## Biker-Ben (26. August 2013)

Sorry, am Reifenhändler war gemeint ;-)


----------



## Andreas.blub (26. August 2013)

Dann werd ich mich da einfinden. Falls das Wetter nicht noch schlimmer wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-Ben (26. August 2013)

Okay Andreas. Dann bis später.


----------



## Biker-Ben (26. August 2013)

Hey Leute, war heute echt eine sehr schöne Tour. Hat mir viel Spass gemacht mit Euch. Freu mich aufs nächste Mal. 
Happy Trails Benny


----------



## brigdompteur (26. August 2013)

Hi Freddy,

habe mich mal für morgen angemeldet und bring noch meinen Besuch aus London mit,
mal schauen ob wir bis zum ende mitfahren können, haben nur eine Helmlampe am start.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Johnbook (27. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin der Markus aus Rommerskirchen und würde heute gerne mitfahren.

Bin seit Monaten quasi stiller Mitleser und fahre seit ca. einem Jahr die Glessener-Höhe, kenne aber noch nicht alle Trials. 
Jetzt paßt es zeitlich endlich mal, da möchte ich gerne mitfahren falls es nicht zu sehr last-minute ist.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (27. August 2013)

Biker-Ben schrieb:


> Hey Leute, war heute echt eine sehr schöne Tour. Hat mir viel Spass gemacht mit Euch. Freu mich aufs nächste Mal.
> Happy Trails Benny



Kann ich nur zustimmen, für mich die bisher perfekteste Tour auf der Glessener Höhe  wird direkt mal so auf dem Garmin gespeichert.


----------



## Biker-Ben (27. August 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen, für mich die bisher perfekteste Tour auf der Glessener Höhe  wird direkt mal so auf dem Garmin gespeichert.



Wie wollen wir den. Die Tour nennen, Flow-Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (27. August 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Ja und alles ohne Federung !! 0,5 Bar macht es möglich !
> Gruß



http://www.ruedasgordas.es/charge-tv-week-25-the-2014-cooker-maxi


----------



## jim-beam (28. August 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> http://www.ruedasgordas.es/charge-tv-week-25-the-2014-cooker-maxi


 
Da soll mal einer sagen das Teil kann man nicht sinnvoll nutzen !


----------



## Insomnia- (28. August 2013)

Wär mal wieder jemand für eine ruhige Runde zu begeistern?
Am besten in richtung WOchenende


----------



## dicker70 (28. August 2013)

Hi,
fährt heute einer?


----------



## Freddy41 (28. August 2013)

So Leute
Gestrige Tour war doch mal wieder Lustig.
Das Wetter war Prima und die Mitfahrer
klasse drauf.
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abreise 44,6km
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## GeorgeP (28. August 2013)

Ich will auch wieder

Naja ich werds mal mit langsamen rumrollen am samstag versuchen

Aber es geht stetig berg auf


----------



## Johnbook (29. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich war am Dienstag zum ersten mal dabei und bin völlig geflasht.
Sorry wenn ich euch beim bergauf fahren gebremst habe, 
ich bin noch nicht so bewandert was das biken angeht. 
Bis auf zwei Trials bergab waren das alles neue Strecken für mich.

Heute wäre ich gerne wieder mitgefahren, schaffe es aber leider 
nicht. Bin nächste Woche hoffentlich wieder dabei.

Gestern abend war ich mit meinen Kumpels noch Fussball spielen, 
danach war ich so platt wie die Katze hier ...

Grüße
Markus


----------



## jim-beam (29. August 2013)

So Heute mal wieder eine Tour über und um die GH gefahren !
Leider stand die Tour unter keinem guten Stern ! Vielleicht lag es an unserem Guide Freddy ???  Zwei mal Platten und einem bösen Sturz von, hab den Namen vergessen war aber adamcd der die Tour nach wenigen km beenden müsste, auf grund seiner Verletzungen. Wir wünschen Ihm gute Besserung und hoffen das er bald wieder mit uns fahren kann  Am Ende waren es bei Frank und mir fast 54 km , 560 Hm bei einem Schnitt von 20,7
Bis zum nächsten mal !
Gruß an alle Jürgen


----------



## franzek (29. August 2013)

Kann Jürgen nur zustimmen und wünsche dem Mann mit dem Salto vorwärts gute Genesung.
Hat trotz alle dem Spass gemacht und meine Arme brennen wie Hölle!!!
Bis zum nächsten mal
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (30. August 2013)

Hey Leute ich war`s nicht.
Jetzt mal im Ernst,das sah echt böse aus,hoffe es geht Claus
wieder besser.Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen Latexschlauch
und nicht jeden Dorn befahren und alles ist gut
Die Tour war trotzdem unterhaltsam und lustig.
Bei mir waren es dann 55,87km bei einem
Schnitt von 23,1kmh,dank der Hin-und Rückfahrt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (30. August 2013)

So heute mal eine gaaaaaaanz kleine proberunde gedreht, ok es schmerzt noch ein wenig aber ab nächste woche kann ich wohl wieder aufs bike


----------



## adamcd (30. August 2013)

Hey Leute nach meiner super tollen Übernachtung im frechener Krankenhaus, in der ich mich zahlreichen ärtzlichen Untersuchungn hingeben musste, kam leider nur ein unspektakulerer Schlüssselbeinbruch raus 

PS: Für Dienstag schon ne tour geplant ?!
      Scherz bei seite, für min. 6 wochen kein biken angesagt! 
      Bin also ende Oktober wieder dabei.


----------



## Freddy41 (30. August 2013)

Echt Schade.
Da das Wetter im Moment zum Biken einfach genial ist.
Wünsche dir gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## GeorgeP (30. August 2013)

adamcd schrieb:


> Hey Leute nach meiner super tollen Übernachtung im frechener Krankenhaus, in der ich mich zahlreichen ärtzlichen Untersuchungn hingeben musste, kam leider nur ein unspektakulerer Schlüssselbeinbruch raus
> 
> PS: Für Dienstag schon ne tour geplant ?!
> Scherz bei seite, für min. 6 wochen kein biken angesagt!
> Bin also ende Oktober wieder dabei.




Erst einmal gute besserung, ich hab mir vor 2 jahren das schlüßelbein zertrümmert. Musste mit so nem pivotnagel fixiert werden.

Kleiner tipp am rande, mach so schnell wie möglich reha sport. Sonst hast du noch lange spaß mit der schulter!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (30. August 2013)

Gute Besserung Claus!


----------



## jim-beam (30. August 2013)

adamcd schrieb:


> Hey Leute nach meiner super tollen Übernachtung im frechener Krankenhaus, in der ich mich zahlreichen ärtzlichen Untersuchungn hingeben musste, kam leider nur ein unspektakulerer Schlüssselbeinbruch raus
> 
> PS: Für Dienstag schon ne tour geplant ?!
> Scherz bei seite, für min. 6 wochen kein biken angesagt!
> Bin also ende Oktober wieder dabei.


 
Hey Claus ,
Erst mal gute Besserung !!!
Tip von mir lass dir das Schlüsselbei Operieren .
Ich habe es nicht gemacht und habe nur Probleme.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## jim-beam (30. August 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich war`s nicht.
> Jetzt mal im Ernst,das sah echt böse aus,hoffe es geht Claus
> wieder besser.Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen Latexschlauch
> und nicht jeden Dorn befahren und alles ist gut
> ...


 
Von wegen Latex !! Ich rüste um auf Tubeless 
Haste aber noch richtig Gas gegeben nach Hause .
Bis demnächst Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Beppe (30. August 2013)

Hi Männers,
Notubes rulez. Jörg und ich fahren jetzt das dritte Jahr pannenfrei auf mittlerweile 4 Laufradsätzen.
Waren heute auf der Eurobike und hatten das zweifelhafte Vergnügen zwei e-Stereos Probe zu fshren (schäm).
Dem Claus gute Besserung. 
Grüsse


----------



## franzek (30. August 2013)

Hallo Claus,
wünsche dir auch gute Besserung.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malerosh (30. August 2013)

gute besserung Claus.


----------



## svennson (31. August 2013)

adamcd schrieb:


> Hey Leute nach meiner super tollen Übernachtung im frechener Krankenhaus, in der ich mich zahlreichen ärtzlichen Untersuchungn hingeben musste, kam leider nur ein unspektakulerer Schlüssselbeinbruch raus
> 
> PS: Für Dienstag schon ne tour geplant ?!
> Scherz bei seite, für min. 6 wochen kein biken angesagt!
> Bin also ende Oktober wieder dabei.



Gute Besserung für dich und bis bald.


----------



## jim-beam (31. August 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hi Männers,
> Notubes rulez. Jörg und ich fahren jetzt das dritte Jahr pannenfrei auf mittlerweile 4 Laufradsätzen.
> Waren heute auf der Eurobike und hatten das zweifelhafte Vergnügen zwei e-Stereos Probe zu fshren (schäm).
> Dem Claus gute Besserung.
> Grüsse


 
Hast du eine Empfehlung für mich was ich für einen Reifen auf mein Twentyniner nehmen kann ??
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Beppe (31. August 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Hast du eine Empfehlung für mich was ich für einen Reifen auf mein Twentyniner nehmen kann ??
> Gruß Jürgen


Ne,
kann nur ne Herstellerempfehlung abgeben. Schwalbe.
Die Jungs die ich kenne und auf Conti unterwegs sind haben Plattfüsse satt, kippen Literweise Milch rein und bekommen die Pneus dennoch nicht dicht. Wir fahren echt viel Quarzwerk mit den ganzen Dornen und haben Null Platten. Sehen nur immer wieder wo die Dichtmilch am Reifen austritt und ihren Job tut.
Grüße


----------



## GeorgeP (31. August 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Hast du eine Empfehlung für mich was ich für einen Reifen auf mein Twentyniner nehmen kann ??
> Gruß Jürgen




Jürgen was schwebt dir denn vor, leicht und schnell oder etwas grip stärker ?

Wenn Conti dann nur die RS und Protection versionen, weill sonst nix tubeless!
Bei schwalbe ist tubeless kein problem, auf den strecken wo wir unterwegs sind tuts die kombi Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron in 2,25" sehr gut.

Dann hast du noch Maxxis, sind bis auf die ganz leichten alle tubeless fähig.

da hast du dann die wahl Aspen,CrossMark und Ikon


Für die nass kalte jahreszeit werd ich sowas wie Conti X-King und Mountain King II fahren


----------



## jim-beam (31. August 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ne,
> kann nur ne Herstellerempfehlung abgeben. Schwalbe.
> Die Jungs die ich kenne und auf Conti unterwegs sind haben Plattfüsse satt, kippen Literweise Milch rein und bekommen die Pneus dennoch nicht dicht. Wir fahren echt viel Quarzwerk mit den ganzen Dornen und haben Null Platten. Sehen nur immer wieder wo die Dichtmilch am Reifen austritt und ihren Job tut.
> Grüße


 
Ja Danke erst mal ! Wir fahren ja die gleichen Strecken hier.
Muss mich mal richtig schlau machen , will im Herbst umrüsten mir gehen 
die ständigen Platten trotz Latex auf den Keks.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim-beam (31. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Jürgen was schwebt dir denn vor, leicht und schnell oder etwas grip stärker ?
> 
> Wenn Conti dann nur die RS und Protection versionen, weill sonst nix tubeless!
> Bei schwalbe ist tubeless kein problem, auf den strecken wo wir unterwegs sind tuts die kombi Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron in 2,25" sehr gut.
> ...


 
Hab da keine Erfahrung mit ! Hoffe auf die Jungs von der GH die auch Rennen fahren das sie mir ein paar Tipps geben können .
Was machen die Knochen ?? Ab wann bist du wieder dabei ??
Gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (31. August 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Hab da keine Erfahrung mit ! Hoffe auf die Jungs von der GH die auch Rennen fahren das sie mir ein paar Tipps geben können .
> Was machen die Knochen ?? Ab wann bist du wieder dabei ??
> Gruß




Wenn ich die kleinen trails auslasse, gehts bestimmt ab Dienstag wieder 

Hab heute meine kleine feierabendrunde gemacht, 25 Km, ging soweit ganz gut. Nur so grobe sachen schmerzen dann doch noch!


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. August 2013)

Schwalbe produziert zwar "Made in Phillipines", hat aber durch den Firmensitz wenigstens n bischen Lokalkolorit, ist bestimmt wichtig für kööölsche Bluter
Conti X-King finde ich auch sehr solide im positiven Sinn, Panaracer macht auch Reifen bester Qualität - made in Japan halt, die sind dem alten Made-in-Germany mit Abstand am nächsten  kannst ja mal bei Gelegenheit den Rampage vom George testen.


----------



## jim-beam (31. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Wenn ich die kleinen trails auslasse, gehts bestimmt ab Dienstag wieder
> 
> Hab heute meine kleine feierabendrunde gemacht, 25 Km, ging soweit ganz gut. Nur so grobe sachen schmerzen dann doch noch!


 
Ich kann dir Donnerstag anbieten !!


----------



## jim-beam (31. August 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Schwalbe produziert zwar "Made in Phillipines", hat aber durch den Firmensitz wenigstens n bischen Lokalkolorit, ist bestimmt wichtig für kööölsche Bluter
> Conti X-King finde ich auch sehr solide im positiven Sinn, Panaracer macht auch Reifen bester Qualität - made in Japan halt, die sind dem alten Made-in-Germany mit Abstand am nächsten  kannst ja mal bei Gelegenheit den Rampage vom George testen.


 
Ja mal schauen !!


----------



## GeorgeP (31. August 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Ich kann dir Donnerstag anbieten !!




 ok machen wir


----------



## Kraksler (1. September 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Jürgen was schwebt dir denn vor, leicht und schnell oder etwas grip stärker ?
> 
> Wenn Conti dann nur die RS und Protection versionen, weill sonst nix tubeless!
> Bei schwalbe ist tubeless kein problem, auf den strecken wo wir unterwegs sind tuts die kombi Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron in 2,25" sehr gut.



Hi GeorgeP,

Welche Dichtmilch nimmst Du?
Meine Stans Notube war nach 2 Monaten weg getrocknet. 
Deshalb hatte ich auf meiner Tour mit Freddy den schleichenden Platten gehabt. 
Neue Milch rein und das Loch wR dicht. 

Gruß

Kraksler


----------



## GeorgeP (1. September 2013)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Hi GeorgeP,
> 
> Welche Dichtmilch nimmst Du?
> Meine Stans Notube war nach 2 Monaten weg getrocknet.
> ...






Im augenblick fahre ich die Truckerco milch, also die ist selbst nach 3 monaten noch flüssig und dichtet super ab !

Im augenblich bekommst du die sehr günstig KLICK


----------



## Biker-Ben (1. September 2013)

Hey Leute, ich fahre seit einem halben Jahr die Milch von X-Sauce und die ist immer noch top flüssig. Kann ich auch empfehlen. Momentan fahre ich die Schwalbe Nobby Nic als tubless ready, die werden auch dicht. Nobby Nic sind für die Gegend hier eigentlich keine schlechte Wahl. 
Happy Trails Ben


----------



## Naish90 (1. September 2013)

Hey Leute,

heute nach 3 Wochen eine Heimrunde auf der Glessener gedreht .
Habe aber keinen getroffen....
Stell dann für Mittwoch mal was ein!

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (1. September 2013)

So ich war dann mal sowas wie ne reha runde drehen, bin dann auch mal ganz vorsichtig 2 kleine trails gefahren. Big fail, also es geht nur halbwegs befestigte wege ....


----------



## jim-beam (1. September 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> heute nach 3 Wochen eine Heimrunde auf der Glessener gedreht .
> Habe aber keinen getroffen....
> ...


 
Ich war da !! 
Gruß


----------



## brigdompteur (1. September 2013)

Öhm,ich sogar zweimal.


----------



## Freddy41 (1. September 2013)

Ich nicht


----------



## Freddy41 (1. September 2013)

Werde jetzt erst einmal in Urlaub fahren.
Bin dann ab dem 20.09.2013 wieder hier 
in der Gegend.


----------



## GeorgeP (1. September 2013)

Na dann wünsch ich dir einen tollen urlaub Freddy


----------



## jim-beam (1. September 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Werde jetzt erst einmal in Urlaub fahren.
> Bin dann ab dem 20.09.2013 wieder hier
> in der Gegend.


 
Ja dann einen schönen Urlaub !!!
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## svennson (2. September 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Werde jetzt erst einmal in Urlaub fahren.
> Bin dann ab dem 20.09.2013 wieder hier
> in der Gegend.



schönen urlaub. gallahaan war eine tolle tour, hast nicht zuviel versprochen.


----------



## svennson (2. September 2013)

...jemand morgen dienstag an der glessener höhe unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (4. September 2013)

Hey,

alle die heute mitfahren!
Beleuchtung für die Heimfahrt nicht vergessen....

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (5. September 2013)

Hi,

nette Runde gestern mit Dietmar, Sven, Andreas und Markus über die Glessener gedreht. Bei mir waren es dann 37KM bei einem 18.6er Schnitt. Danke an alle Mitfahrer

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## brigdompteur (5. September 2013)

Yep,
bei mir waren es 42km mit einem Schnitt der etwas unter dem vom Ingo lag.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (5. September 2013)

Wer war denn der Markus???
Danke für die Urlaubswünsche.
Kann das echt gebrauchen.
Bis bald Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (5. September 2013)

Hi Freddy,

dann von mir auch noch einen schönen Urlaub.
Markus ist Johnbook.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## AAFA (6. September 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nette Runde gestern mit Dietmar, Sven, Andreas und Markus über die Glessener gedreht. Bei mir waren es dann 37KM bei einem 18.6er Schnitt. Danke an alle Mitfahrer
> 
> Gruß, Ingo



Kann mich dem nur anschließen. 

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (6. September 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Wer war denn der Markus???
> Danke für die Urlaubswünsche.
> Kann das echt gebrauchen.
> Bis bald Friedhelm



Auch von mir noch einen schönen erholsamen Urlaub.  


Andreas


----------



## AAFA (6. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 


gestern eine ruhige Tour mit Stefan, TAT-2-Junkie, sowie 5 weitere nette Biker gefahren, unter anderem Jobo. Bei mir waren es am Ende 35km bei einem gemütlichen 16km/h Schnitt und 250hm. 

Andreas


----------



## GeorgeP (6. September 2013)

so geiles wetter und ich kann nicht biken, diese blöde mittelohrentzündung


----------



## AAFA (6. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

war nochmal das schöne Wetter ausnutzen und habe mit Ingo eine spontane eine 2 Stündige Runde über die Fischbachhöhe und das Bergheimer Loch gedreht.   Entspannte 21 Km/h bei 420hm und 42km gefahren und so eben fängt es an zu regnen, . Alles richtig gemacht.

Schönes WE
Andreas


----------



## Johnbook (7. September 2013)

>Wer war denn der Markus???
>Markus ist Johnbook.

Hallo, ich war letzten Dienstag zum ersten mal dabei, steht hier im Forum auf der Seite davor (Katze und so). 

Diese Woche Mittwoch war ich zum zweiten mal dabei, andere Strecke aber wieder sehr lustig.
Ich wollte dann noch die Tour am Donnerstag mitfahren,
habe es aber zeitlich nicht geschafft. Dann war ich einfach alleine durchs Feld in
 Rommerskirchen unterwegs (Kondition und so ... ).


c.u.
Markus

p.s.
hier mein Vimeo Kanal, schaut mal bei:
bike & climb im Kletterpark (ein netter Tag im Kletterpark)
http://vimeo.com/user9926923/videos


----------



## PietAM (9. September 2013)

So, gestern bei Dauerregen kurzentschlossen (war Sonntag und ich hatte Zeit) zur G-H aufgebrochen und bei 10 Grad und Nebel meine Regenklamotten bei einer durch den Nebel teils mystischen Runde ausgiebig getestet. Alles in allem frühherbstlich matschignasse 32Km im Semiwetmodus


----------



## franzek (10. September 2013)

Hallo PietAM,

hast du eine Empfehlung bezüglich Regenklamotten?


----------



## PietAM (10. September 2013)

Hi franzek,

ne leider nicht.

War nur ne Anspielung auf die nassen Wetterbedingungen am Sonntag.


----------



## PietAM (12. September 2013)

Am Dienstag direkt nochmals eine Semiwettrailtour hinterher gelegt. Von oben diesmal Glück gehabt, 100% ohne Regen, von unten aber wie zu erwarten massiver Schlammbeschuss. Der bremsende, weiche Boden hat teils für dicke Oberschenkel gesorgt. Trotz teils heftiger Windböen, hats die Windrichtung diesmal gut mit mir gemeint. Im Wald kaum Wind und auf freien Wegen Wind von hinten - ideale Bedingungen für ausgedehnte Wheeliesessions. Für die Rückfahrt ist jetzt eine Lampe Pflicht. Kaum zuhause angekommen, haben sich die Schleusen wieder geöffnet (na ja, das Bike musste ja eh gewaschen werden).


----------



## Johnbook (15. September 2013)

Am Samstag gibt es in Mönchengladbach ein "Bergauf-Rennen" von Bergkönig:
https://www.facebook.com/bergkoenig
Klingt nett, ich wußte gar nicht das es sowas auch hier in der Nähe gibt.
Ich schaffe es leider nicht dahin, bin an dem Tag schon verplant 
Ist jemand von euch dabei ? Man kann sich noch anmelden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (15. September 2013)

Schöne knackige Runde bei top Bedienungen gedreht.
Viele unbekannte Biker in Gruppen getroffen.
Wenn es nicht so viel regnet und es am Mittwoch trocken sein sollte, stelle ich für Mittwoch eine Tour ein.....


Ingo


----------



## PietAM (15. September 2013)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund, somit heute eine frühmorgendliche Tour gedreht. Hatte mich wieder auf eine regennasse Runde eingestellt. Kann dem Ingo aber nur zustimmen, Top Wetter zum Biken ohne Regen, dafür mit vielen sonnigen Abschnitten und teils blauem Himmel. Der Boden war zwar teils zäh, trotzdem eine tolle Runde mit so vielen Trails wie möglich gedreht. Habe auch einige Biker auf der Fischbach-Höhe gesehen. Sonst alleine durch die Wälder, über die Felder und die Höhen rauf und runter gekurbelt. Klasse 52 Km, fahrtechnisch mit allem was das Bikerherz wünscht.


----------



## AAFA (17. September 2013)

Hallo Freunde des Bikesports,

gestern nachdem großen Regen eine schöne Tour über 5 Höhen gemacht, Wiedenfelder, Behtlehmer, Fischbach, Glessener und Abtsbusch (Five Challenge von BM) . Hierbei sind gute 500hm bei einem moderaten Tempo zusammen gekommen. Die Bodenverhältnisse waren nach dem Regen noch gut, hier und da mal ein wenig Schlammig aber ansonsten okay. Die Trails sind gut ausgewaschen .
Schade das ich am Mittwoch nicht bei Ingo mitfahren kann. 

Andreas


----------



## PietAM (18. September 2013)

So, Freunde des gepflegten Wassersports, gestern haben wir eine saftige Dienstags-Tour (diesmal komplett mit Lampe) in, um und auf der Glessener-HÃ¶he gedreht. Zu Beginn der Tour von oben noch trocken, hat es nach wenigen Metern angefangen zu regnen. Die Regenmenge hat sich dann gesteigert, wie die abgespulten Kilometer. Die Tour hat sich im Laufe der Zeit zu einem reinen Wetrace entwickelt. Trotz dieser widrigen Bedingungen haben wir einige Trails unter die Stollen genommen, Krater, Bahntrail, FÃ¼nfhÃ¼geltrail, Fischbachdownhill, und zum Abschluss den Grillplatztrail. Zum Schluss waren es dann nass-matschige, mit An-/Abahrt, gute 35 Km â!


----------



## Naish90 (18. September 2013)

Hier regnet es gerade :-(.
Habe die Tour raus genommen.

Ingo


----------



## GeorgeP (19. September 2013)

So, nach nun 3 wöchiger pause, verletzungsbedingt, gehts jetzt gleich wieder auf die GH.

Hoffe es bleibt trocken und die trails sind nicht allzu schlammig


----------



## Naish90 (20. September 2013)

Hi,

gestern spontane Runde ohne Regen gedreht .
Hoffentlich trocknet der Boden schnell wieder ab!

Ingo


----------



## tobstm (20. September 2013)

Huhu, komme gerade mal wieder ausm Alpenurlaub zurück wo ich endgültig vom Mtb fieber in form von Trails hoch+runter gepackt wurde  nen überzähliges gebrauchtes aber funktionstüchtiges scott hardtail gabs noch oben drauf. bin 24, kondition ist einigermassen vorhanden, ein paar grundtipps zur technik wurden mir auch eingeradelt 

tja wer hätte unter diesen umständen lust mir bissl was zu zeigen von der näheren kölner umgebung? dachte so an ca 3 Std lockeres tempo mit hoffentlich vorwiegend kleinen trails die man ohne große sprung-erfahrung fahren kann und paar höhenmetern. hab viel auf gpsies geguckt, aber bei einer kurzen runde im stadtwald gemerkt dass dauerndes aufs handy gucken recht störend sein kann :/ gerne glessener höhe und/oder königsforst. zeitlich bin ich die nächsten wochen noch recht flexibel solangs nich zu dunkel wird fürs günstig-lämpchen...

gruß und bbald, Tobi


----------



## Naish90 (21. September 2013)

Tour für morgen 11:00 Uhr ist drinn......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (21. September 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Tour für morgen 11:00 Uhr ist drinn......



Hi das ist gemein,

muss morgen wieder arbeiten, wünsche euch viel Spaß 
Werde dafür gleich eine kleine Runde drehen.

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (22. September 2013)

Hi,

anbei  das Geschehen von heute:
Mitgefahren sind Lette, Svennson ,  Stefan 785 und ich.
Leider hatte Lette auf der Fischbachhöhe in den Wellen einen schweren Sturz und musste von seiner Frau ins Krankenhaus gebracht werden.
Ich hoffe das es nicht so schlimm ist, wie es aussah.
Lette hatte sich wohl mit der Geschwindigkeit verschätzt und stürzte deswegen so stark das der Helm auseinander gebrochen ist .
Wir sind dann nachher noch in den Königsdorfer Wald und auf der Glessener Höhe unterwegs gewesen. 
Bei mir waren es dann 43Km bei 2,5 Std.

@ Mirko, melde dich mal wie es Dir geht und guuute Besserung!


----------



## Lette (22. September 2013)

Ja, zum Glück ist nur der Helm gebrochen - Prellungen u. Schürfwunden sind aber nicht vermeidbar gewesen... echt großes Glück gehabt ....          ein ganz großes Dankeschön  an euch für die Fürsorge...  werde mich nach entspr. Genesung gerne wieder einklinken ....


----------



## GeorgeP (22. September 2013)

Was macht ihr eigentlich immer, das ist schon der dritte schwere sturz. Dabei sind die GH trails doch jetzt nicht sonderlich schwer ?!


@ Lette

Na dann mal gute besserung und wenn man den helm sieht, nie ohne !


----------



## Freddy41 (22. September 2013)

So habe dann mal die ersten Touren nach 
meinem Urlaub eingestellt.
Die Touren sind dann Dienstag und Donnerstag
jeweils um 18.30 Uhr.
Hoffe das wetter hält.


----------



## Stefan785 (22. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab mich der heutigen Tour das erste Mal angeschlossen
und es hat mir verdammt gut gefallen!
Das mit dem Sturz war natürlich ein kleiner Schock, aber schön zu hören, dass es keine ernsteren Verletzungen gegeben hat.

Zu meiner Person...ich heiße Stefan, bin 28 Jahre und ein MTB Neuling.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour bei der ich dabei sein kann.
Danke für die nette Unterstützung heute an Naish90 und svennson.
Und Gute Besserung Lette!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnbook (23. September 2013)

Au weia. Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## svennson (24. September 2013)

@Lette: gute besserung auch von mir. grüße aus Borkum.


----------



## Insomnia- (24. September 2013)

Drei entgegenkommende biker haben mir eben die notwendigkeit einer lampe verdeutlicht. Gut dunkel geworden


----------



## Naish90 (24. September 2013)

Dat waren Wir!
Friedhelm, Dietmar u. Ich.
Schöne Sonnentour mit anschließender Dunkelheit .
Bei mir waren es dann doch noch 46Km bei einem 20er Schnitt.
@ Dietmar, danke fürs treiben.

Ingo


----------



## brigdompteur (24. September 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Dat waren Wir!
> Friedhelm, Dietmar u. Ich.
> Schöne Sonnentour mit anschließender Dunkelheit .
> Bei mir waren es dann doch noch 46Km bei einem 20er Schnitt.
> ...



Yep  schöne Tour.
 @Ingo,gern geschen und ab und zu auch mal nach rechts schauen.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (25. September 2013)

Kann ich nur bestätigen.
War eine echt klasse Tour bei bestem Wetter.
Bei mir waren es dann mit Hin-und Rückfahrt
40,72km bei 436hm und einem Schnitt von 22,1kmh,
das war aber dank der Rückfahrt,die ich ohne Rücklicht
besonders schnell fahren musste.
Meine Höchstgeschwindigkeit lag bei 51,8 kmh.
Freu mich schon auf Donnerstag.
 @Insomnia-
Tja würdest du öfter mit uns fahren wüsstest du 
das man im dunkeln eine Lampe braucht.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Insomnia- (25. September 2013)

In letzter Zeit komme ich leider kaum hinterher, da ettliche SChulungsgänge sowie zusatzlehrgänge anfallen... da bin ich erst gegen 19 Uhr daheim bzw direkt nach der Arbeit in der Trainingshalle in Köln mit dem Trialrad.
Ab oktober sieht das ganze wieder anders aus
Hab schon passende Klamotten damits ja keine Ausreden gibt


----------



## Freddy41 (25. September 2013)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## superalu (26. September 2013)

Hi, nach langer Sommerpause bin ich heute Abend wieder dabei. Freue mich schon auf die Tour Friedhelm und hoffe, dass das Tempo für einen Wiedereinsteiger nicht zu hoch ist.


----------



## Freddy41 (27. September 2013)

So Leute
Gestern dann mal wieder eine klasse Tour mit
Rolf,Ralf und dem verschollen geglaubtem Walter
hier auf der Glessener-Höhe bei bestem Wetter
gefahren.
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt
43,91km und 471hm und dann in einer Abendtour.
Das muss uns erst einmal einer nachmachen.
Dank an alle Mitfahrer war echt super.
Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Touren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superalu (27. September 2013)

Großes Dankeschön an die Mitfahrer und insbesondere an unseren Guide Friedhelm! War wirklich eine schöne Tour mit Natur pur. Von Groß- (Reh) bis Kleinwild (Maus) wurde alles geboten. Trails waren auch dabei. Bis bald, Walter


----------



## Freddy41 (27. September 2013)

So hier dann die nächste Tour hier bei uns auf der Glessener-Höhe.
Die Tour ist am 01.10.2013.
Es wird hoffentlich eine trockene Tour.
Gefahren werden ca.30km bei etwa 350hm
Ich kann nicht genau sagen was gefahren wird.Lassen wir uns also einfach überraschen
Bei Regen nehme ich die Tour 1 Std.vorher raus.
Falls sich hier keiner meldet,fahre ich den Treffpunkt nicht an.
Ihr könnt mich auch telefonisch unter 01727331157 erreichen.


----------



## franzek (27. September 2013)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht,
mir ist heute in der Nähe des Parkplatzes AAchenerstraße (Wurzelweg) der Förster begegnet auf seinem Moutainbike!!! Er hielt mich an und machte mich darauf aufmerksam, dass ich hier nicht fahren darf, weil Naturschutzgebiet und kein befestigter WEG!? Er meint, dass ich gerade eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen habe!
Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kraksler (27. September 2013)

franzek schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Nacht,
> mir ist heute in der Nähe des Parkplatzes AAchenerstraße (Wurzelweg) der Förster begegnet auf seinem Moutainbike!!! Er hielt mich an und machte mich darauf aufmerksam, dass ich hier nicht fahren darf, weil Naturschutzgebiet und kein befestigter WEG!? Er meint, dass ich gerade eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen habe!
> Hmmmmmmmm



Und wie seit Ihr verblieben? Mündliche Verwarnung oder mustest Du zahlen?
Hält er auch die Hundebesitzer dort an?

Grüsse


----------



## franzek (28. September 2013)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Und wie seit Ihr verblieben? Mündliche Verwarnung oder mustest Du zahlen?
> Hält er auch die Hundebesitzer dort an?
> 
> Grüsse



Ein erhobener Zeigefinger und eine Verwarnung.Bezahlen? Hat ein Förster diese Amtsbefugnis? 
Gruß


----------



## superalu (28. September 2013)

Hi, habe mal recherchiert. Im Gesetz steht wohl nicht befestigter Weg sondern fester Weg. Was das ist findet man hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424506 gibt eine Antwort auf die Anfrage von juchhu aus dem Jahr 2006 des NRW-Ministeriums für Umwelt und Naturschutz, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz zur Definition fester Weg wieder! Und weiter hinten im Beitrag findet man dies!
Der Begriff "fester Weg" wurde im Urteil des VG Köln vom 02.12.2008, Az. 14 K 5008/07 schön definiert.

 Orientierungssatz
 1. Das allgemeine Waldbetretungsrecht gilt auch für das Radfahren auf Straßen und festen Wegen im Wald.

 2. Das Radfahren ist nicht nur auf künstlich befestigten Wegen erlaubt, vielmehr macht die Verwendung des Begriffs der "festen" Wege deutlich, dass das Fahrradfahren auch auf von Natur aus festen Wegen zugelassen sein soll.

 Falls gewünscht, kann ich die entscheidenden Passagen aus dem Urteil noch hier einstellen (es deckt sich aber im Wesentlichen mit den Aussagen des Ministeriums auf Seite 1).


 Da es hier auch erwähnt wurde:

 Entgegen der Meinung der Bayerischen Forstverwaltung können lt. Urteil des VG München vom 29.09.1999, Az. M 6 K 98.1948 Rückegassen auch von Radfahrern genutzt werden.

 Schöne Grüße aus Bayern

 Roland 

Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus! Die Wege müssen halt fest sein!

Grüße, Walter


----------



## superalu (28. September 2013)

Hier die entsprechende Darstellung des dimb zu diesem Thema! http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/DIMB_Stellungnahme_zur_Rechtslage_in_NRW.pdf


----------



## Freddy41 (28. September 2013)

Wenn wir den Walter nicht hätten
Werde das dann mal ausdrucken 
und dann auf den Touren mitnehmen.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. September 2013)

Gute Info, werds mir dann auch ausdrucken und in den rucksack stecken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzek (28. September 2013)

Besten DANK......werde mir die INFO ebenfalls ausdrucken!
Gruß
Frank


----------



## AAFA (30. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich morgen mal wieder nicht kann, habe ich heute eine gemütliche Ü40 Tour gefahren, bei den besten spätsommerlichen Verhältnissen.

Wünsche euch für morgen viel Spaß.

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (1. Oktober 2013)

Habe dann heute auch bei bestem Wetter 47Km gemacht.
So kann das Wetter doch bleiben.
 Sonnige Grüße,

Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Oktober 2013)

Gestern dann eine klasse Tour mit Leon,Dietmar und
teilweise mit Pino und Anhang gefahren.
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt
48,28km bei 483hm und einem
Schnitt der stolze 20.30kmh Betrug.
Hoffe es gibt noch viele solcher Touren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Oktober 2013)

So heute mit Jürgen ne kleine trainingsrunde eingelegt.

Am ende waren es bei mir 47Km, 418Hm bei einem schnitt von 20,33 Km/h


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Oktober 2013)

So habe dann mal eine Tour
für Sonntag eingetragen.
Wetter soll ja gut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verlierer (2. Oktober 2013)

Gebt mal bescheid, wenn es wieder schön nass und dreckig auf der Glessener ist, damit ich mich mal wieder so richtig schön einsauen kann. 
In den Asphalt habe ich jetzt schon ne Kerbe gefräst.


----------



## AAFA (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern eine spontane Einheitstour gefahren, bei sehr guten Bedingungen , hierbei den ein oder anderen MTBler gesehen, aber kein bekanntes Gesicht. Hoffe nun das ich mal wieder mit Freddy und co fahren kann, wenn er dann mal eine Tour zu normalen Zeiten einstellt.  Versuche es mal WE einzurichten.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hi Andreas
Meine Touren sind doch echt zu humanen Zeiten.
Aber für Schichtarbeiter gibt es nun mal keine guten Zeiten.
Scherz beiseite,wird Zeit das du mal wieder eine 
schöne Tour mit uns zusammen fahren kannst.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dom_i (6. Oktober 2013)

Spitzen Tour! Super! Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, bei mir waren es iwas mit 55 km und einem 16er Schnitt.

Ich leg mich dann erstmal hin für die nächsten paar Tage, bin total platt! 

Gruß Dominik


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Oktober 2013)

Jo Dominik
Kann ich dir nur bestätigen.
War eine klasse Tour mit unerwartet vielen Mitfahrern.
Es waren dann auch wirklich 8 Fahrer die sich hier 
getroffen haben um die Tour zu fahren.
Gefahren sind wir dann alles was man hier fahren kann.
Die Bedingungen waren gut und das Wetter prima.
Ist gut zu wissen das Eric nach dem wir ihn verloren haben
gut nach Hause gekommen ist.
Bei mir waren es dann 59,63km bei 654hm und
einem guten 19,9er Schnitt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Oktober 2013)

terpk schrieb:


> Spitzen Tour! Super! Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, bei mir waren es iwas mit 55 km und einem 16er Schnitt.
> 
> Ich leg mich dann erstmal hin für die nächsten paar Tage, bin total platt!
> 
> Gruß Dominik



Tja du solltest dann doch wieder regelmäßig mit uns fahren,
dann brauchst du nur einen Tag zur Erholung.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (6. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute,

endlich mal wieder eine Sonntagstour mit Freddy gefahren. 
Danke dem Guide und den netten Mitfahrer, bei mir waren es lediglich 49 km bei 530hm, bis demnächst.
Am Nachmittag noch einen kleinen Workout mit meiner Frau gefahren, einmal Bergheim hin und zurück. 

Andreas


----------



## AAFA (7. Oktober 2013)

Super Wetter 

habe es gleich heute noch mal genossen und eine kleine Runde gedreht, 300hm bei 30 km und jetzt kommst nicht mit einem 30iger  Schnitt.
Leider bin ich morgen verhindert, wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Andreas


----------



## jim-beam (7. Oktober 2013)

AAFA schrieb:


> Super Wetter
> 
> habe es gleich heute noch mal genossen und eine kleine Runde gedreht, 300hm bei 30 km und jetzt kommst nicht mit einem 30iger  Schnitt.
> Leider bin ich morgen verhindert, wünsche euch viel Spaß.
> ...


 
Nein kein 30er Schnitt ! War heute auch auf der Gh 41 km & 22er Schnitt  Tolles Wetter aber die Bagger sind wieder da !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## GeorgeP (7. Oktober 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Nein kein 30er Schnitt ! War heute auch auf der Gh 41 km & 22er Schnitt  Tolles Wetter aber die Bagger sind wieder da !
> Gruß Jürgen




Bagger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzek (8. Oktober 2013)

Was wäre die Welt ohne "SCHNITT" ?!


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Oktober 2013)

Touren für heute und Donnerstag
wegen Grippe rausgenommen.
Und das bei dem Wetter.


----------



## AAFA (8. Oktober 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Touren für heute und Donnerstag
> wegen Grippe rausgenommen.
> Und das bei dem Wetter.



Gute Besserung,

hoffentlich bist du schnell wieder auf dem Damm. 

Andreas


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Oktober 2013)

Freddy gute besserung !

Heute mal eine schnelle kurze aber knackige runde über die GH gemacht.

28Km 209 Hm und ein schnitt von 23,01 Km/h


----------



## Naish90 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hatte mich schon gewundert das keiner am Treffpunkt war.

Habe dann meine erste Dunkelfahrt gemacht.
38Km bei einem 20,3 Schnitt.....

@ Freddy, gute Besserung!

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Beppe (8. Oktober 2013)

Wir haben eben ne größere Runde bis hin zum Tümpel am Bergheimer Loch gedreht, sind auf der Heimfahrt gegen 20 nach am Treff vorbei geradelt und haben auch niemanden angetroffen. 
Freddy, bei Dir vor der Haustür sind ja ein paar interessante Abfahrten, die Du uns bisher vorenthalten hast ;-)
Gute Besserung.


----------



## Naish90 (12. Oktober 2013)

Heute schöne Herbsttour durch den Wald gemacht .
War zwar temperaturtechnisch schon winterlich aber farblich schon sehr schön. Auch der Boden war noch nicht zu matschig...
Habe dann 45KM bei schweren Boden gemacht.

Wenn es morgen trocken ist werde ich so um 11:00 Uhr noch eine Tour machen.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Oktober 2013)

So hoffe mal das ich ab nächste Woche
wieder fahren kann.
Die Grippe ist dieses mal sehr hartnäckig.


----------



## Delgado (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Freddy,

gute Besserung und Grüße vun der Schääl Sick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (16. Oktober 2013)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo Freddy,
> 
> gute Besserung und Grüße vun der Schääl Sick.



Danke .
Ich hoffe wir können bald mal wieder eine Tour zusammen fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (19. Oktober 2013)

Heute das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und eine 45 km Runde gedreht,alle Trails mitgenommen und kreuz und quer durchs Bergheimer Loch gefahren.
Wetter könnte so bleiben.
 @Friedhelm
ich hoffe Du hast Deine Grippe gut auskuriert so das Du nächste Woche wieder unseren/meinen Schnitt und Puls in die höhe schnellen lassen kannst.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Oktober 2013)

Sieht gut aus Dietmar
Habe dann auch schon die Touren
für Dienstag und Donnerstag eingetragen.
Werde den Schnitt dann auch wieder hoch halten.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (19. Oktober 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Dietmar
> Habe dann auch schon die Touren
> für Dienstag und Donnerstag eingetragen.
> Werde den Schnitt dann auch wieder hoch halten.
> Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (21. Oktober 2013)

Super Wetter und Spätschicht  

Leider bin ich auch in den nächsteb Tagen verhindert und kann nicht aufs Rad.
Wünsche euch für Dienstag und Donnerstag. 


Andreas


----------



## Zaister (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab gestern mal das spät sommerliche Wetter ausgenutzt und hab mich aus meiner Heimat mal wieder Richtung Glessener Höhe gemacht.
Einen Kollegen habe ich unterwegs getroffen => Ich hoffe Du hattest noch viel Spaß auf Deiner Tour.
Am Ende waren es dann bei mir 70 KM mit 650 HM bei einem 21 Schnitt.
Ich glaub ich könnte doch nochmal bei einer Tour von Freddy mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (23. Oktober 2013)

Nach zwei Wochen Grippe endlich wieder auf`s Bike
Gestern Abend bei klasse Wetter eine super Tour
mit Dietmar gefahren.Rund ums Bergheimer Loch,
rauf auf die Wiedenfelder Höhe.
Dann zum Glessener-Kreuz und ab zur Alten-Aachenerstraße
und von da aus im Eiltempo Richtung Heimat.
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt
46,69km bei 490hm und einem Schnitt von 22,4kmh.
Hoffe das Wetter bleibt noch eine Weile so.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Z-E-T (24. Oktober 2013)

Kann heute leider doch nicht mitfahren, da ich eben eine nette Mail erhalten habe, 
das meine Akkus leider erst wieder in ca. zwei Wochen verfügbar wären. 
(Sollten eigentlich heute ankommen, so ein.... )

Also falls noch jemand eine zweite Lampe hat und die für die heutige Tour entbehren könnte, wäre ich natürlich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Oktober 2013)

So gestern dann mal wieder eine tolle Tour mit Z-E-T und
Andreas gefahren.Wetter war prima aber nachher doch recht kalt.
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt 42,67km.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Oktober 2013)

Trage dann mal eine Tour für Sonntag ein.
Falls es Regnet nehme ich sie aber wieder raus.


----------



## PietAM (26. Oktober 2013)

War gestern auch zu einem Nightride auf der G-H unterwegs und dabei viele Trails mitgenommen. Im Dunkeln eine etwas andere Herausforderung - langsamer aber nicht weniger spannend.


----------



## Andreas.blub (26. Oktober 2013)

Würd gern heute ne lockere Runde fahren. War die letzten 3 Wochen krank. Jemand heute Nachmittag unterwegs? ca 15Uhr?

Morgen früh wollte ich mich je nachdem auch anschließen


----------



## dom_i (27. Oktober 2013)

Es ist voll windig... Mimimimi


----------



## dom_i (27. Oktober 2013)

Heute haben mich die Steigungen mal so richtig umgehauen, Quarzwerke find ich doof! :-D

Schöne Tour, danke euch!!! Laut Handy waren es bei mir 40km und ein 16er Schnitt.


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Oktober 2013)

Tja so sind die Quarzwerke halt,
brutal und endlos.
Aber es war trotz allem eine klasse Tour mit
einigen Höhenmetern.
Das nächste mal fahren wir dann wieder hier
auf der Glessener-Höhe.
Bei mir waren es dann 43km.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (28. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Grüße aus dem windigen Holland!


Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi Ingo
Da sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Freddy41 (30. Oktober 2013)

Da das gestern eine wirklich Schlammige Tour war und es
pünktlich zu Beginn der Tour Anfing zu Regnen,habe ich
für morgen eine reine Strassentour geplant.
Der Schlamm gestern war einfach zu viel und das
bei 37,71km die heute noch Schmerzen..


----------



## dom_i (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
Ich denke das ich es morgen nicht schaffe, es steht der Hubertusmarkt mit Freundin an  
Wünsche euch dennoch viel Spaß! 
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Z-E-T (31. Oktober 2013)

Hoffe mal die Tour hat heute Spaß gemacht bei dem Wetter.
Wäre sehr gerne dabei gewesen, habe aber leider noch mit einer Sepsis seit letzter Woche zu kämpfen.


----------



## Freddy41 (1. November 2013)

Gestern tolle Tour auf Strasse gehabt.
Mit dabei waren Dietmar,Andreas und Patrick.
Bei mir waren es dann 56,68km bei
einem Schnitt von 23,2kmh.
Wenn ich heute so aus dem Fenster schaue,sehe ich
nur das wir gestern alles richtig gemacht haben.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (1. November 2013)

Tja 42er Schnitt mim Rennrad ist aber echt schlecht.
Aber 23er Schnitt mim MTB und das mit ordentlich Gegenwind
ist doch klasse.


----------



## brigdompteur (1. November 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Gestern tolle Tour auf Strasse gehabt.
> Mit dabei waren Dietmar,Andreas und Patrick.
> Bei mir waren es dann 56,68km bei
> einem Schnitt von 23,2kmh.
> ...



Yep,Tour war gut,bei mir waren es mit An und Abfahrt 62km.
Obwohl auf den letzten 10km hat mir ein wenig euer Windschatten gefehlt.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## PietAM (2. November 2013)

Hab mir heute eine Fangopackung für Bike & Fahrer auf der G-H gegönnt. War wieder eine dieser Touren, wo zuhause nur ein brauner Klumpen aus Bike und Fahrer ankam. Dank guter Windverhältnisse, konnte ich aber einige sehr ausgedehnte Wheeliesessions einbauen.


----------



## GeorgeP (2. November 2013)

PietAM schrieb:


> Hab mir heute eine Fangopackung für Bike & Fahrer auf der G-H gegönnt. War wieder eine dieser Touren, wo zuhause nur ein brauner Klumpen aus Bike und Fahrer ankam. Dank guter Windverhältnisse, konnte ich aber einige sehr ausgedehnte Wheeliesessions einbauen.




Ich hab gestern auch ausgesehen als ob ich nen fangobad hinter mir hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (2. November 2013)

Ich glaub so ne Packung könnt ich jetzt auch gebrauchen. Ich zieh mal die Winterpneus auf und dreh ne Runde 
Die umgebaute Lyrik will getestet werden!


----------



## Freddy41 (2. November 2013)

Habe dann für Dienstag und Donnerstag wieder Strassentouren
eingestellt.Matsch ist ja schön,aber Abends fahre ich doch lieber
im trockenen und das geht im Moment leider nur auf der
Strasse.
Am Wochenende ist das was anderes,denn da hat man noch Zeit
das MTB bei Tageslicht zu säubern.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (4. November 2013)

Tach die Herren!

Ich wollte mich mal aus der Versenkung melden und hier ein Lebenszeichen abgeben. Auf Grund von einigen Baumaßnahmen bei mir zu Hause, ist meine Zeit zum biken derzeit sehr eingeschränkt, um nicht zu sagen - gleich null. Ich hoffe aber, dass alles bis spätestens Mitte Dezember fertig ist und ich dann bei den Touren wieder mit einsteigen kann. 
Bis dahin wünsche ich viel Spaß bei den Touren und sturzfreie Nightrides!

Tzween


----------



## AAFA (5. November 2013)

Hallo Biker,

war gerade mal für 2 Stunden wieder mal auf dem Bike unterwegs, nach langer Abstinenz, . Die durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit entsprach dem Alter, Erik Z. wird daran zu Grunde gehen. 
Dabei musste ich leider feststellen, das die Kollegen der Abteilung Walddesign, den schönen Trail zum Horremer Kreisel bearbeitet haben, so dass dieser aktuell nicht befahrbar ist .
Die restliche Tour war jedoch nicht so matschig wie gedacht, hatten es schon mal nasser. Wünsche euch für heute Abend viel Spaß.

Andreas


----------



## PietAM (5. November 2013)

Hi Andreas, ja das mit dem Trail habe ich am Sonntag auch gesehen. Sieht übel aus mit den Treckerspuren. Musste hoch schieben/über die Bäume tragen. Hoffe der Trail ist bald wieder frei (-geschnitten)!?
VG Peter


----------



## Freddy41 (5. November 2013)

Tour heute fällt leider wegen zu hoher
Luftfeuchtigkeit aus.
Hoffe das ist am Donnerstag anders.
Habe aber wenig Hoffnung,denn die
Wettervorhersage sieht nicht gut aus.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (7. November 2013)

Das Wetter nervt langsam.
Hoffe das es ab nächste Woche
wieder besser wird.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Naish90 (7. November 2013)

Würde auch gerne mal wieder eine Runde drehen...
Bin schon fast 4 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren.


Ingo


----------



## Deleted 289649 (7. November 2013)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Das Wetter nervt langsam


Welches Wetter ?


----------



## PietAM (7. November 2013)

... oder man kämpft sich durch den Schlamm:


----------



## GeorgeP (8. November 2013)

Ich überlege ob ich mir nicht besser ein paar wasserski zulegen soll


----------



## malerosh (8. November 2013)

Wann kommen denn mal Bilder, wenn ich schon bis Ende August nächstes Jahr (mind) nicht fahren kann, dann will ich wenigstens Bilder. Punkt.


----------



## PietAM (8. November 2013)

Habe mir dann heute nochmals ne richtige Schlammpackung auf der G-H gegeben. Bin dabei zur Schonung der sehr aufgeweichten Trails aber 90% Waldautobahn gefahren. Wenigstens konnte ich, beflügelt durch günstige Windverhältnisse, einige schlammige Wheeliemeter sammeln. Dabei heute so manchen Gleichgesinnten getroffen der sein Bike auch durch den Morast getrieben hat!


----------



## dom_i (9. November 2013)

Hallo,
Wie sieht es denn morgen, am Sonntag bei gutem Wetter mit einer Tour aus?  
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Freddy41 (9. November 2013)

Bei mir gehts morgen nicht.


----------



## AAFA (9. November 2013)

Hi Biker,

jeder der heute Zeit hat, sollte schnellstens aufs Bike. Komme gerade von einer kleinen Runde über Abstbusch, Glessener, Fischbachhöhe und zurück. So kann der November bleiben. Es ist zwar hier und da ein wenig Feucht, aber im großen und ganzen schön zu fahren.
Besonders nach den letzten Tagen.




Anhang anzeigen 262046

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (9. November 2013)

Na dann mach ich mich jetzt mal auf die socken !


----------



## jim-beam (9. November 2013)

*So habe Heute nach 1 ½Wochen endlich mal wieder eine Runde über die GH gefahren *
*Wind undBodenverhältnisse haben die Tour nicht leichter gemacht.*
*Aber trotz allem wares bei teilweise Sonnenschein eine schöne Runde.*
*Am Ende waren es 41km bei einem wirklich hart erkämpften 20,4 er Schnitt.*
*Gruß an alle *
*Jürgen*


----------



## GeorgeP (9. November 2013)

Ein wirklich schöner herbsttag, fehlende höhenmeter hat der gegenwind und der schwere boden ersetzt


----------



## Naish90 (9. November 2013)

Habe heute auch eine schöne herbstliche Runde von knapp 40KM gedreht. Leider ist sehr viel durch die Waldarbeiter verwüstet worden.
Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde am Horremer Kreisel alles kaputt gefahren. Ansonsten war es wo es trailig ist schon sehr matschig..





Gruß, Ingo


----------



## PietAM (11. November 2013)

Bin gestern im Regen zu einer ausgedehnten Tour in, um und auf der G-H aufgebrochen. Der Regen hat irgendwann aufgehört, der Dreckbeschuss von unten aber nicht. Einstweilen hat sogar mal kurz die Sonne aus ihrem Versteck herausgeblinzelt. Eine Schlammschlacht wie sie im Buche steht! Der Boden triefend Nass, schwer und ein Fahrgefühl, als ob man einen anderen Biker am Gummiseil hinter sich herzieht, mit Oberschenkelexplosionsgarantie. Trotzdem klasse 40Km, mit allem was zu einer MTB-Tour gehört! Anmerkung: die Trails zum Kreisel (und auch wieder hoch Richtung Fischbach-Höhe) sind schlimmer in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, als gedacht. Fast alles unfahrbar und die Einstiege/Ausstiege der Trails mit massig Ästen/Baumstämmen versperrt, -> wer das Fahren in den Eisrinnen der PKW-Spuren auf der G-H vom letzten Winter geübt hat, kann das Erlernte jetzt hervorragend in den tiefen Matschrinnen der Baufahrzeuge anwenden!


----------



## AAFA (11. November 2013)

Hallo Freunde des Bikesports, 

komme gerade von einer wunderbaren Herbstlichen Runde über die Wiedenfelder Höhe, rüber zur Sophienhöhe mit einem Pitstop bei Cucco in Elsdorf bei Cappucino und zurück übers Bergheimer Loch. Schöner Sonnenschein inklusiv. 






Da hat man(n) mal einen kleinen Vorteil als Schichtarbeiter.

Andreas


----------



## malerosh (11. November 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ein wirklich schöner herbsttag, fehlende höhenmeter hat der gegenwind und der schwere boden ersetzt



ein wunderschönes Bild. 
Hach, da krippelts einen doch wirklich in den Fingern.


----------



## PietAM (11. November 2013)

Bei mir sah das gestern leider ganz anders aus ...


----------



## GeorgeP (11. November 2013)

Nach der tour sah mein bike aber auch so aus !#

Solch heftig verschlammten wege hab ich jetzt nicht vorgefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (11. November 2013)

... sind hauptsächlich die schönen Trails rund um den Horremer Kreisel die durch die Rodungsarbeiten arg mitgenommen sind. Hoffe, dass nach den Arbeiten diese Trails wieder befahrbar sind. Müssen wir wohl einige Male lang fahren, bis sich wieder Trails gebildet haben!?


----------



## Z-E-T (13. November 2013)

Hat heute noch einer Lust zu fahren? 
Würde gerne das gute Wetter nutzen, da ich heute früher frei hab.


----------



## Naish90 (13. November 2013)

Heute schönen Nightride durchs Bergheimer Loch und der Fischbachhöhe gemacht. Wetter war trocken und nicht zu kalt aber der Boden immer noch sehr matschig. Trotzdem 30 KM gemacht bei einem 20er schnitt.
Hoffe der Boden trocknet schnell ab.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## jim-beam (13. November 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Heute schönen Nightride durchs Bergheimer Loch und der Fischbachhöhe gemacht. Wetter war trocken und nicht zu kalt aber der Boden immer noch sehr matschig. Trotzdem 30 KM gemacht bei einem 20er schnitt.
> Hoffe der Boden trocknet schnell ab.
> 
> Gruß, Ingo



Respekt !! Hätte ich Heute auch besser gemacht 
Hoffe das ich am Sonntag auf den Bock komme !
Man sieht sich.


----------



## Beppe (13. November 2013)

Ach warst du das eben im BMer Loch? Waren zu dritt unterwegs ....  hast kurz in unsere Richtung geleuchtet, bist dann aber abgebogen.




Naish90 schrieb:


> Heute schönen Nightride durchs Bergheimer Loch und der Fischbachhöhe gemacht. Wetter war trocken und nicht zu kalt aber der Boden immer noch sehr matschig. Trotzdem 30 KM gemacht bei einem 20er schnitt.
> Hoffe der Boden trocknet schnell ab.
> 
> Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (14. November 2013)

Joo, habe Euch auch gesehen.
War generrell viel los im Loch, am Rand nach Bergheim hin!
Aber die Meisten waren Hundebesitzer.





Beppe schrieb:


> Ach warst du das eben im BMer Loch? Waren zu dritt unterwegs .... hast kurz in unsere Richtung geleuchtet, bist dann aber abgebogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (14. November 2013)

Also Geheimtraining  



Naish90 schrieb:


> Joo, habe Euch auch gesehen.
> War generrell viel los im Loch, am Rand nach Bergheim hin!
> Aber die Meisten waren Hundebesitzer.


----------



## AAFA (14. November 2013)

Hi,

habe eben mal eine kleine Runde über die Wiedenfelder, Fischbachhöhe und Glessener gefahren. 38 km bei 500hm und einem normalen Schnit von 17 km/h, Alters gemäß. Habe dabei auch noch Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt.

Andreas


----------



## pd1 (14. November 2013)

Und das schon mit deinem neuen Bike .....!.sehr schön ..
.!!!!!


----------



## AAFA (15. November 2013)

pd1 schrieb:


> Und das schon mit deinem neuen Bike .....!.sehr schön ..
> .!!!!!



Man(n) muss es ja mal ausprobieren. 
Fährt wie von selbst. und kann jetzt ein wenig die Speci- Fahrer verstehen.
War auch nur durch den tollen Service möglich.


Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (16. November 2013)

Gestern fixe Runde mit Andras und seinem neuem Stumpi gedreht.
Knappe 30 KM zügig abgestrampelt....
War gegeüber heute Morgen richtig warm .
Das 29er steht Andreas richtg gut


----------



## PietAM (17. November 2013)

War am Samstag in, um und auf der G-H unterwegs, semimatschig mit vereinzelten Sonnenstrahlen, ziemlich kalt und mit gewohntem Dreckbeschuss von unten hat's aber trotzdem wieder Spass gemacht. Heute direkt nochmal das Wetter genutzt und eine weitere Trailtour drangehangen. Langsam trocknen die Trails etwas ab. Gestern und auch heute einige Mitstreiter getroffen.


----------



## jim-beam (17. November 2013)

Heute auch mal wieder eine schöne Runde über die GH gefahren !
Diesmal waren viele Biker auf der GH unterwegs.
Am Ende 41 km bei bestem Wetter.
Ich hoffe auch mal wieder auf eine gemeinsame Tour mit euch !!
Gruß an alle


----------



## Z-E-T (19. November 2013)

Wenn jemand Lust hat morgen gemeinsam eine kleine Tour um/über die GH zu fahren, 
soll morgen um 18:30 am Parkplatz der alten Aachener Straße sein.
Würde mich über Mitfahrer freuen.
Euch noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## AAFA (20. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wäre gerne heute Abend beim Night Ride dabei gewesen, war aber so frei das sonnige Herbstliche Wetter in den Morgenstunden auszunutzen .
Komme gerade von einer schönen relativ trockenen Tour über die Wiedenfelder, das Bergheimer Loch, Fischbach Höhe und die Glessener. Vom Matsch gehts noch. 
Wünsche viel Spaß. 

Andreas


----------



## Thomsen (20. November 2013)

Ich komm heute Abend vorbei.
Sonst noch wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (20. November 2013)

Joo,


ich auch, aber nur wenn es nicht regnet!


Ingo


----------



## Naish90 (20. November 2013)

War ab 17:00 Uhr unterwegs und hatte um 18:30 Uhr schon sooo kalte Füße das ich leider nicht mehr zum Parkplatz gekommen bin. (Sorry)
Habe gerade erst mal ne heiße Dusche genommen
Nächste Tour habe ich die Fußbodenheizung wieder dabei!






Naish90 schrieb:


> Joo,
> 
> 
> ich auch, aber nur wenn es nicht regnet!
> ...


----------



## Beppe (20. November 2013)

Dasimmer heute aber schön aneinander vorbei geradelt....
Wir waren schon um 17 Uhr auf den bikes und sind ne schöne, große Runde im bergheimer Loch geradelt. Kalt wars uns auch, und der steife Wind....
Auf dem Heimweg hatte ich vorne noch nen Schleicher, bin jedoch ohne Nachpumpen usw nach Hause gekommen.
Grüße

Ps: ab 3:50 sind Jörg, ich und unsere diesjährige AX Begleitung ein paar mal im Bild ;-)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32218/fhd?qc=fhd


----------



## Freddy41 (23. November 2013)

Tja Leute
Werde dann wohl erst in 2014 wieder fahren können.
Habe jetzt erst einmal meine Hand OP.
Wünsche euch aber weiterhin viel Spass
und trockenes Wetter.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (23. November 2013)

Dann erst mal gute Besserung, hoffe das du bald wieder deine Bike quälen kannst und deine Mitfahrer ebenso. 

Andreas



Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tja Leute
> Werde dann wohl erst in 2014 wieder fahren können.
> Habe jetzt erst einmal meine Hand OP.
> Wünsche euch aber weiterhin viel Spass
> ...


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (23. November 2013)

Freddy, Dir einen guten Op-Verlauf und einen schnellen Heilungsverlauf!


----------



## Naish90 (23. November 2013)

Schnelle Runde mit Andras gedreht .
Hatten Glück mit dem Wetter, kein Regen.


@ Freddy: Alles Gute und schnelle Heilung


Ingo


----------



## jim-beam (23. November 2013)

Ja auch von mir gute Besserung ! 
Auf das wir 2014 wieder über die GH fliegen können.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## jim-beam (23. November 2013)

Morgen wer Lust hat 12.00 Uhr Hallerhof !!!
ca 2 Std lockeres fahren.
Wer den Guide macht wird vor Ort geklärt .
Der sich am besten auskennt .
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (23. November 2013)

@Friedhelm
Wünsche dir einen guten und schnelle Heilungsverlauf,damit Du 2014 wieder voll durchstarten kannst. @Jürgen
12 Uhr Hallerhof geht morgen klar.


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## PietAM (23. November 2013)

Hallo Freddy, auch von mir gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## franzek (23. November 2013)

Ebenso von mir gute Besserung.

@ Jürschen: Wäre gerne dabei, aber mein Bike steht zur ersten Inspektion in der Werkstatt. :-((

Euch viel Spasssss!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## jim-beam (23. November 2013)

franzek schrieb:


> Ebenso von mir gute Besserung.
> 
> @ Jürschen: Wäre gerne dabei, aber mein Bike steht zur ersten Inspektion in der Werkstatt. :-((
> 
> ...





Ja bei der nächsten Tour biste wieder dabei !!
Gruß


----------



## Naish90 (24. November 2013)

Wenn es doch noch trocken wird, bin ich dabei!
12 Uhr Hallerhof.


----------



## jim-beam (24. November 2013)

Sage für 12 Uhr ab !!
Gruß und bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (24. November 2013)

Mir ist zu nass, komme auch nicht


----------



## brigdompteur (24. November 2013)

Bin dann auch raus,steig vielleicht dann später auf den Bock.Gruß


----------



## Beppe (24. November 2013)

Wir waren schon um 10 unterwegs, wollte dann hier von unterwegs schreiben, dass wir auch vorbei kommen... hatte aber kein Datennetz. Die diesbezügliche sms an Dietmar blieb leider ungelesen, wie sich bei unserem Treffen (meine Heimfahrt, sein Tourenstart) heraus stellte. Also kein Wunder,  dass wir die einzigen Biker auf dem Parkplatz waren.
Sind unterwegs noch Dauereinzelkämpfer Piet begegnet, ein paar schnelle km mit Dicker und PD gefahren und hatten letztlich über 45 km auf der Uhr.
Regen gabs nur kurz nach 10 und dann eben bei der Bikewäsche. Ein klasse Tag


----------



## PietAM (24. November 2013)

Ja, Beppe war heute auch schon früh unterwegs, Start, 8.30 Uhr, wo ich Euch getroffen habe, war ich nach der Turmabfahrt, Fischbachhöhe, Fünfhügeltrail, Fischbach-Downhill schon kurz vor Ende der Tour, noch Rinne, Grillplatz, Krater und dann ab nach Hause unter die Dusche, heute mal wieder ne Schlammschlacht, wie Sie im Buche steht, hat aber trotzdem Laune gemacht. Schlammige 40Km und Dickeoberschenkelgarantie


----------



## brigdompteur (26. November 2013)

Irgend jemand am Mittwoch gegen 18:30 unterwegs?


----------



## Naish90 (26. November 2013)

Wenn es trocken ist wollte ich schon eine Runde drehen.
18:00 Uhr Hallerhof! Passt das?


----------



## dicker70 (27. November 2013)

Werde vielleicht auch kommen, schreibe um 17 Uhr.Wann und wo, wird Treffpunkt sein?


----------



## brigdompteur (27. November 2013)

18:00 Hallerhof sollte klar gehen, falls ich es nicht schaffen sollte melde ich mich.
bis später Dietmar


----------



## Beppe (27. November 2013)

Wenn ihr dann ne Runde im Abtsbusch dreht um uns um 18.15 einzusammeln, wären wir auch dabei.
Grüße


----------



## AAFA (29. November 2013)

Hi Kollegen des Bikesports,

seid ihr dem Winterblues verfallen?
Nachdem ich am Mittwoch gemeinsam mit Ingo, dem Guide, Dietmar, Andreas und Erik? eine kleine Runde über die Glessener gefahren bin, 30km bei 430hm und einer moderaten Geschwindigkeit, nahehzu entschleunigt, komme ich gerade von einer Vormittagstour zurück. Entspannte 25km bei 330hm übers Bergheimer Loch und Fischbachhöhe.  Die Bedienungen waren nicht die schlechtesten, trocken und hell .
Hatte hierbei auch noch Glück, die Wellen der Fischbachhöhe hätten mich beinahe zerlegt, oder der Baum stand vorher nicht da.  Glück im Unglück, dem Fahrer ist nichts passiert und dem Fahrrad auch nicht.

Schönes WE

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (29. November 2013)

@Andreas
das mit dem entschleunigen kommt dir nur so vor,29er rollen doch fast von alleine.
So wie schauts den mit Morgen aus,würde gerne eine Runde drehen bin zeitlich flexibel.Wer hat lust?

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Naish90 (29. November 2013)

Wenn es trocken ist bin ich wieder dabei!
Werde so um 10:00 Uhr mal was schreiben...mal sehen ob es trocken ist.


----------



## Naish90 (30. November 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Wenn es trocken ist bin ich wieder dabei!
> Werde so um 10:00 Uhr mal was schreiben...mal sehen ob es trocken ist.




Ich bin raus, hier ist es am nieseln


----------



## brigdompteur (30. November 2013)

Hi,fahre die alte Aachener Straße Parkplatz um 13:00 Uhr an,wer sich mir anschließen möcht ist gerne willkommen.
Gruß


----------



## brigdompteur (30. November 2013)

Heute mit Ingo bei noch relativ guten Wetterverhältnissen eine Runde bei schweren Boden im plaudermodus gedreht,an der Fischbachhöhe bei den Wellen hätte es mich auch beinahe vom Sattel geholt.
Am ende waren es bei mir doch noch glatte 45 km.
Gruß


----------



## Naish90 (30. November 2013)

Joo, tut auch mal gut mit den Plaudermodus.
Ich hatte nur 43KM.
Hauptsache trocken....


Ingo










brigdompteur schrieb:


> Heute mit Ingo bei noch relativ guten Wetterverhältnissen eine Runde bei schweren Boden im plaudermodus gedreht,an der Fischbachhöhe bei den Wellen hätte es mich auch beinahe vom Sattel geholt.
> Am ende waren es bei mir doch noch glatte 45 km.
> Gruß


----------



## Naish90 (3. Dezember 2013)

Gestern Abend eine Runde mit Andreas gedreht.
Bis zur Sophie und wieder zurück.
Seit langen mal nicht total verschlammt.
Es waren dann 40 Km bei einem kühlen Fahrtwind.


----------



## AAFA (3. Dezember 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend eine Runde mit Andreas gedreht.
> Bis zur Sophie und wieder zurück.
> Seit langen mal nicht total verschlammt.
> Es waren dann 40 Km bei einem kühlen Fahrtwind.



Und gemütlichem Plauderton, würde Ingo sagen. 
21iger Schnitt bei ganz wenig Höhenmeter.

Andreas


----------



## Beppe (3. Dezember 2013)

Für alle Interessierte:

http://buschbellerwald.wordpress.com/2013/10/26/umstrittener-quarzsandabbau-2/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (11. Dezember 2013)

OP gut verlaufen.
Aber jetzt kann ich bei dem klasse Wetter nicht mit
euch Biken.
Hoffe das ich pünktlich zum neuen Jahr wieder beide
Hände am Lenker habe.
Euch weiterhin tolles Wetter und viel Spass.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (11. Dezember 2013)

Hi Freddy!

Hört sich gut an. Dann mal schnelle Genesung und auf ins neue Jahr! Hab mich die letzten Wochen auch mit ner verschleppten Erkältung rumgeärgert und hoffe nunmehr, dass ich wieder auf den Bock steigen kann!

CU


----------



## Naish90 (16. Dezember 2013)

Heute eine trockene Runde gedreht,
Der Boden ist zwar immer noch sehr schwer aber dafür war es super mild.


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Dezember 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Heute eine trockene Runde gedreht,
> Der Boden ist zwar immer noch sehr schwer aber dafür war es super mild.




Lach, aber nur trocken von oben, ich hab heute wieder allerliebst ausgesehen


----------



## brigdompteur (17. Dezember 2013)

Wer hat den lust morgen eine Runde zu drehen?so ab cirka 18:00.
Wetter sollte ja morgen noch einigermaßen ok sein.


----------



## AAFA (18. Dezember 2013)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Wer hat den lust morgen eine Runde zu drehen?so ab cirka 18:00.
> Wetter sollte ja morgen noch einigermaßen ok sein.



Ich dachte schon alle sind in Urlaub. 
Würde gerne eine runde mitfahren, aber da ich heute Abend in eine wohl verdiente Nachtschicht darf, werde ich gleich etwas die Kurbel drehen.
Wünsche für heute Abend trockenes Wetter und viel Spaß. 

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ist ja super jetzt hier.... kotze!
Wo ist das LMB?


----------



## Beppe (19. Dezember 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php
Gruß Beppe





Naish90 schrieb:


> Ist ja super jetzt hier.... kotze!
> Wo ist das LMB?


----------



## AAFA (19. Dezember 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Ist ja super jetzt hier.... kotze!
> Wo ist das LMB?


Hallo Ingo,

schau doch einfach mal unter mehtr nach, oben sind ein paar Reiter.


----------



## AAFA (19. Dezember 2013)

Das ist aber gewöhnungsbedürftig, 
War den gestern jemnad noch unterwegs?


----------



## Naish90 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hab es schon gefunden aber sehr umständlich, gegenüber vorher.


----------



## Naish90 (19. Dezember 2013)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> 
> schau doch einfach mal unter mehtr nach, oben sind ein paar Reiter.



Was ist denn " mehtr" ?


----------



## AAFA (19. Dezember 2013)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hab es schon gefunden aber sehr umständlich, gegenüber vorher.


Korrekt,

das ist aber fast mit allem neuen.


----------



## PietAM (20. Dezember 2013)

So, heute bei sonnigen Bedingungen eine nette Runde in, um und auf der G-H gedreht. Bei bis zu 8 Grad lässt es sich aushalten, obwohl der Wind stark böig war. Die Sonnenstrahlen haben dies aber wieder ausgeglichen. Der Boden ist aber stellenweise feucht bis nass und an den bekannten Stellen arg matschig. Tagsüber und bei Sonnenschein zu Biken hat aber trotzdem wieder richtig Spass gemacht!


----------



## jim-beam (20. Dezember 2013)

Ebenfalls heute eine Runde über die GH gefahren !
Es wird Zeit das wir Bodenfrost bekommen !
Gruß an alle & wenn wir uns nicht mehr sehen !  Frohe Weihnachten 
Jürgen


----------



## AAFA (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Biker,
war auch gerade unterwegs, leider hat eine netter Mitmensch einige Äste in die Abfahrt zur Glessener Grillhütte gelegt , habe diese beseitigt. Der Einstieg ist aber auch nicht mehr der beste . Sonst kann ich nur das von PietAM bestätigen.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verlierer (22. Dezember 2013)

Egal ... ich hab frei also fahre ich jetzt, ist ja warmer Regen.

Und es war besser als erwartet, null Regen, gut, das Rad war dreckig, aber nicht so schlimm wie erwartet - putzen musste ich so oder so.
65 km über Glessener, Fischbachhöhe, durch den Tagebau, über den Abtsbusch und nochmal Glessener wieder nach Köln in 3:15 Stunden. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche allen hier Frohe Festtage
und weiterhin viel Spass beim Biken.
Hoffe ich kann bald auch wieder
dabei sein.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## PietAM (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch in ein gesundes und erfolgreiches, tolles MTB-Jahr 2014!

Viele Grüsse und Ride on!

Peter


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Dezember 2013)

Na dann wünsch ich euch allen ein frohes fest


----------



## PietAM (24. Dezember 2013)

War übrigens gestern nochmals mit nem Kumpel auf ner schönen Runde in, um und auf der G-H unterwegs. G-H, Fischbach-Höhe, Bergheimer Loch zum Gipfelkreuz. Aufgrund der matschigen Böden von dort überwiegend auf Asphalt mit Rückenwind über Niederaussem, Fliestedten, Manstedten zurück nach Pulheim. Klasse Tour im "gleißenden Sonnenlicht". 

Ride on
Peter


----------



## jim-beam (24. Dezember 2013)

PietAM schrieb:


> War übrigens gestern nochmals mit nem Kumpel auf ner schönen Runde in, um und auf der G-H unterwegs. G-H, Fischbach-Höhe, Bergheimer Loch zum Gipfelkreuz. Aufgrund der matschigen Böden von dort überwiegend auf Asphalt mit Rückenwind über Niederaussem, Fliestedten, Manstedten zurück nach Pulheim. Klasse Tour im "gleißenden Sonnenlicht".
> 
> Ride on
> Peter



Kann es sein das wir uns kurz vor der Brücke zum Abtsbusch begegnet sind ?


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Dezember 2013)

Die GH sind ja im augenblick ganz schön verschlammt, das macht da nicht so wirklich spaß. Im Bergheimer loch ist es im augenblick angenehmer zu biken.


----------



## PietAM (25. Dezember 2013)

[email protected]: wir haben eigentlich nur einen Biker getroffen, auf den Feldern kurz vorm Hallerhof hat dieser eine Trinkpause gemacht und ist im Anschluss Richtung Banktrail gefahren, während wir in Richtung Fischbach-Höhe weiter sind ..., die Wege haben sich quasi kurz vor der kleinen Eisenbahnbrücke gegabelt, vielleicht warst Du der jenige!?


----------



## PietAM (25. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim-beam (25. Dezember 2013)

PietAM schrieb:


>



Schönes Video !!
Ich war zwar gegen kurz vor 12 Uhr am Hallerhof habe aber keine Trinkpause eingelegt,nur meinen Partner abgeholt.


----------



## PietAM (25. Dezember 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Schönes Video !!
> Ich war zwar gegen kurz vor 12 Uhr am Hallerhof habe aber keine Trinkpause eingelegt,nur meinen Partner abgeholt.



Danke!

Na dann waren wir es wohl nicht die Du gesehen hast!? Aber vielleicht sehen wir uns ja bald mal auf den Trails?!


----------



## PietAM (28. Dezember 2013)

So hab dann gestern nochmals die Trails der G-H unter die Stollen genommen. War zwar windig aber sonst ging es. Der Dreckbeschuss von unten war ja eingeplant. Schöne 30Km Trailtour diesmal mit der Turmabfahrt, dem Banktrail, der Rinne, dem Grillplatztrail und zum Abschluss aus dem Krater gehüpft. Alles in allem wieder richtig schön!

VG an alle Peter


----------



## MarkusBergheim (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin neu hier und würde mich gerne bei euch anschließen ;-)
wohne in Niederaussem und bin seit knapp 18Monaten wieder als Biker unterwegs,bin nicht der durchtrainierteste Typ,aber fahre regelmäßig und auch längere Touren ;-)
VG
Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Markus
Sobald ich wieder fahren kann bist du
jederzeit willkommen.
Schau einfach immer ins LMB und melde
dich Einfach an.
Die Touren werden dann Überwiegend von Ingo (Naish90)
oder mir(Freddy41) eingetragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Dezember 2013)

Heute mal im gemütlichen bummeltempo eine runde über die GH und das Bergheimer loch gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (30. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute, heute nochmal das klasse Sonnenwetter ausgenutzt und eine ausgedehnte Tour rund um die G-H gedreht. Dabei auch wieder das Bergheimer Loch (im Uhrzeigersinn wg. dem Wind) inkl. Trail durchquert. Trotz nasser, zäher und bremsender Böden klasse Runde! Einzig das ewige Geputze von Bike und Biker geht so langsam an die Nerven.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1539908?in=set

Freue mich jetzt schon wieder auf staubige Trails!
Gruß Peter


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Dezember 2013)

So dann will ich mich mal aus 2013 verabschieden und allen ein frohes neues 2014 wünschen


----------



## Naish90 (31. Dezember 2013)

Habe heute auch eine Sonnentour zur Sophi gemacht. Euch allen einen guten Rutsch.  Gruß Ingo


----------



## brigdompteur (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues Euch allen,
heute bei doch fast Frühlingshaften Wetter eine Runde gedreht und am Bergheimer Loch Walter getroffen mit dem ich dann die erste 50 km Tour diesen Jahres gefahren bin.Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Heinrich84 (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Name ist Heinrich, 29, und ich bin vor kurzem nach Frechen gezogen.
Ich suche nach schönen Trails in der näheren Umgebung und glaube ihr seid die richtigen Ansprechpartner.
Wenn ihr demnächst mal wieder eine Tour fahrt, würde ich mich gerne anschließen 
Falls ihr außerdem eine Idee habt wie ich an GPS Daten oder ähnliches von Trails in der Nähe komme, würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir vielleicht den ein oder anderen Link schicken könntet.
Frohes neues und schonmal vielen Dank ;-)
Gruß,

Heinrich


----------



## AAFA (2. Januar 2014)

Heinrich84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mein Name ist Heinrich, 29, und ich bin vor kurzem nach Frechen gezogen.
> Ich suche nach schönen Trails in der näheren Umgebung und glaube ihr seid die richtigen Ansprechpartner.
> ...


Hallo Heinrich,

du findest Touren auf GPS- Tour, http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/suche-karte.html oder auf GPSies, http://www.gpsies.com/home.do. Diese sind kostenlos für jeden zum Downloaden. Wie bereits Freddy geschrieben hat werden bestimmt zukunftig wieder im LMB( Last minute Biking ) ausgeschrieben.

Andreas


----------



## jim-beam (2. Januar 2014)

Heinrich84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mein Name ist Heinrich, 29, und ich bin vor kurzem nach Frechen gezogen.
> Ich suche nach schönen Trails in der näheren Umgebung und glaube ihr seid die richtigen Ansprechpartner.
> ...


Hallo Heinrich ,
Aus welchem Teil Frechen kommst du ??
Gruß


----------



## Heinrich84 (2. Januar 2014)

Hey Jim Beam,
ich wohne in der Keimesstraße, 5 Minuten Fußweg vom Rathaus entfernt. 
Also Frechen "City" wenn man das so nennen kann 
Vielen Dank Andreas für die Links. 
Beste Grüße,
Heinrich


----------



## jim-beam (2. Januar 2014)

Heinrich84 schrieb:


> Hey Jim Beam,
> ich wohne in der Keimesstraße, 5 Minuten Fußweg vom Rathaus entfernt.
> Also Frechen "City" wenn man das so nennen kann
> Vielen Dank Andreas für die Links.
> ...



Ja passt !
Ich wohne in Hücheln ! Und beginne meine Tour zur Auffahrt zu den Quarzwerken ( zum Haupttor ) von da aus
rüber zur Glessener ! wenn du möchtest können wir uns hinter dem Kreisverkehr ja mal zu einer Tour Treffen.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Naish90 (2. Januar 2014)

Und wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist gibt es auch wieder Touren auf und um der Glessener. Lg Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo  Markus, ich bin auch aus Niederaußem wenn es etwas trockener wird stelle ich wieder Touren ein. Kannst dich gerne mit einklinken. Lg Ingo							





MarkusBergheim schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> bin neu hier und würde mich gerne bei euch anschließen ;-)
> wohne in Niederaussem und bin seit knapp 18Monaten wieder als Biker unterwegs,bin nicht der durchtrainierteste Typ,aber fahre regelmäßig und auch längere Touren ;-)
> VG
> Markus


----------



## jim-beam (2. Januar 2014)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Und wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist gibt es auch wieder Touren auf und um der Glessener. Lg Ingo


Wird auch mal wieder Zeit das wir zusammen fahren !!
Gruß


----------



## Naish90 (2. Januar 2014)

Joo ich warte gefühlt schon Monate auf besseres Wetter:-(.


----------



## Heinrich84 (3. Januar 2014)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Ja passt !
> Ich wohne in Hücheln ! Und beginne meine Tour zur Auffahrt zu den Quarzwerken ( zum Haupttor ) von da aus
> rüber zur Glessener ! wenn du möchtest können wir uns hinter dem Kreisverkehr ja mal zu einer Tour Treffen.
> Gruß Jürgen



Ja gerne. Ab dem 14.1. jederzeit.
LG
Heinrich


----------



## AAFA (3. Januar 2014)

Und warum fahrt ihr den nicht endlich.
Hoffe das am Sonntag das Wetter mitspielt, werde dann meine erste Tour in diesem Jahr fahren. 

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (3. Januar 2014)

Hey Andreas, ich bin eigentilch jeden 2ten Tag gefahren, dann komm mal am Sonntag....


----------



## AAFA (3. Januar 2014)

Es wird dann eine gemütliche Ü40 Tour mit einer gesunde Geschwindigkeit.

Bis Sonntag

PS: hier ist es noch hell.


----------



## Naish90 (3. Januar 2014)

Bei einem gemütlichem 180er Puls, Grrrrr


----------



## MarkusBergheim (3. Januar 2014)

Sonntag wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (3. Januar 2014)

Sonntagstour ist im LMB!


----------



## franzek (4. Januar 2014)

PietAM schrieb:


>


Schönes Lied


----------



## PietAM (4. Januar 2014)

franzek schrieb:


> Schönes Lied


[email protected]: danke

Waren heute zu dritt in, um und auf der G-H unterwegs. Wie in den letzten Tagen auch, eine  Schlammschlacht mit "Dickeoberschenkelgarantie". Die Böden sind noch immer triefend nass und dem entsprechend ist's recht mühsam voranzukommen. Hatten uns aber darauf eingestellt und somit war es wieder eine nette Tour. Haben heute erstaunlich viele andere Biker gesehen, die auch dem Wetter getrotzt haben!


----------



## MarkusBergheim (4. Januar 2014)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Sonntagstour ist im LMB!


 
wenn alles klappt,bin ich dabei ;-) freu mich


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Januar 2014)

Waren heut auch zu zweit unterwegs.
wetter mäßig absolut tragbar. Der ein oder andere anstieg war aber noch sehr matschig.


----------



## Naish90 (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
nach dem ich heute morgen die Tour raus genommen habe, weil sich keiner eingetragen hatte, kamen doch noch einige Mitfahrer zusammen. 
Pino, Jörg, Jakob, Walter, Andreas und ich. Wir sind dann vom Bergheimer Loch über die Wiedenfelder Höhe zur Sophie und natürlich auch hoch, wo wir dann mit einem tollen Ausblick belohnt worden sind.
Bei mir waren es dann 56Km bei einem verdienten 20er Schnitt und Sonne pur.

Danke an alle Mitfahrer war doch mal seit langen eine super Tour! Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

kann mich dem Ingo nur anschließen. Tolles Wetter, tolle Mitfahrer.

Andreas


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Januar 2014)

Jim Beam und meine wenigkeit haben uns bei feinstem wetter über die verschlammte GH gemacht. Am ende waren es dann bei mir 41Km bei einem 17,4 schnitt und etweas über 400Hm. Das knippsen hat den schnitt versaut


----------



## superalu (6. Januar 2014)

Hi, danke an alle Mitfahrer und insbesondere  an unseren Guide Ingo für das schöne Wetter  und die super Tour in ungeahnte Höhe!


----------



## AAFA (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo Biker,

eben das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und eine kleine Strassen Tour gemacht,Wiedenfelderhöhe über den Speedway rüber nach Giesendorf und über Bergheim und seinem Loch zurück. Entspannte 35km bei einem 19iger Schnitt und wenig Höhenmeter, aber einfach nur schön.

Andreas


----------



## Beppe (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo allerseits,
heute Nachmittag ist am Krater ein jugendlicher Local bei einem Drop von der neuen Holzrampe so schwer zu Fall gekommen, dass es zu einem grossen Rettungseinsatz von insg. 4 Rettungsfahrzeugen kam. Der Junge ist wohl auf dem VR gelandet und dabei übel zu Boden gegangen. Ich schätze, dass es von den ersten Sofortmaßnahmen bis zum Abtransport min ne 3/4h gedauert hat.
Daumen drücken, dass er sich nicht schlimmer verletzt hat. Der arme Kerl :-(

Allen noch ein frohes u vor allem gesundes Neues,

Gruß Beppe


----------



## Naish90 (7. Januar 2014)

Also Altherren gerecht .



AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> eben das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und eine kleine Strassen Tour gemacht,Wiedenfelderhöhe über den Speedway rüber nach Giesendorf und über Bergheim und seinem Loch zurück. Entspannte 35km bei einem 19iger Schnitt und wenig Höhenmeter, aber einfach nur schön.
> 
> Andreas


----------



## AAFA (8. Januar 2014)

Nee Ingo,

eine angenehme Ü40 Tour ohne viel Matsch. 
Da ich heute Abend mit den Arbeitskollegen eine gemütliches Bier trinken gehe, , werde ich gleich das Wetter nochmals ausnutzen zu einer weiteren Ü40 Tour, .

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (8. Januar 2014)

War eben auch eine schöne Runde bei milden Temperaturen und halbwegs trockenen Boden drehen.
Hoffe das der Boden jetzt endlich mal was abtrocknet und man mal wieder in den Wald kann.
Bergheimer Loch, Wiedenfelder und Fischbach Höhe waren einigermaßen O.K.


----------



## jobo1 (9. Januar 2014)

Naish90 schrieb:


> War eben auch eine schöne Runde bei milden Temperaturen und halbwegs trockenen Boden drehen.
> Hoffe das der Boden jetzt endlich mal was abtrocknet und man mal wieder in den Wald kann.
> Bergheimer Loch, Wiedenfelder und Fischbach Höhe waren einigermaßen O.K.


 
Hallo zusammen,
Abfahrten und Waldautobahn sind eigentlich gut fahrbar ( z.B. Turmabfahrt ).
Wege, die durch  Waldarbeiter mit schwerer Gerätschaft bearbeitet wurden, sollte man nach wie vor meiden, das ist die reinste Plackerei.
Bis bald
Achim


----------



## Beppe (9. Januar 2014)

jobo1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Abfahrten und Waldautobahn sind eigentlich gut fahrbar ( z.B. Turmabfahrt ).
> Wege, die durch  Waldarbeiter mit schwerer Gerätschaft bearbeitet wurden, sollte man nach wie vor meiden, das ist die reinste Plackerei.
> Bis bald
> Achim


Bei der Abfahrt zum Hallerhof können mittlerweile 3 biker bequem nebeneinander abfahren, da haben die Waldarbeiter ganze Arbeit geleistet. Die umgekehrte Auffahrt am Hang entlang ist auf Autobahnbreite ausgebaut worden und irgenwann unpassierbar aufgrund sich stapelndem Gehölz.
Zudem wird im dunkeln gearbeitet und Flutlichtgleich ausgeleuchtet.
Mir ist es unbegreiflich wie da noch irgendjemand ein böses Wort über biker verlieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (9. Januar 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Bei der Abfahrt zum Hallerhof können mittlerweile 3 biker bequem nebeneinander abfahren, da haben die Waldarbeiter ganze Arbeit geleistet. Die umgekehrte Auffahrt am Hang entlang ist auf Autobahnbreite ausgebaut worden und irgenwann unpassierbar aufgrund sich stapelndem Gehölz.
> Zudem wird im dunkeln gearbeitet und Flutlichtgleich ausgeleuchtet.
> Mir ist es unbegreiflich wie da noch irgendjemand ein böses Wort über biker verlieren kann.



Letzten Sonntag war die Turmabfahrt noch wie gewohnt. Haben die Waldarbeiter die Turmabfahrt im unteren Bereich runter zum Hallerhof echt unschön auf Autobahnbreite bearbeitet?! Das wäre aber echt schade !!!
Gruß Peter


----------



## Naish90 (10. Januar 2014)

Werde um 17:00 Uhr eine spontane Tour machen, wenn einer Lust hat........
Könnte man sich am Bergheimer Loch Nähe Oberaußem treffen.


----------



## Beppe (11. Januar 2014)

PietAM schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag war die Turmabfahrt noch wie gewohnt. Haben die Waldarbeiter die Turmabfahrt im unteren Bereich runter zum Hallerhof echt unschön auf Autobahnbreite bearbeitet?! Das wäre aber echt schade !!!
> Gruß Peter


Jawoll. Und die weniger bekannte Auffahrt, die im spitzen Winkel zurück auf den Mittelteil der besagten Abfahrt führt, ebenso.


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Januar 2014)

So gestern dann die erste Testfahrt auf Strasse gefahren.
Mit dem Gelände wird das wohl noch etwas dauern.
Wünsche euch aber weiter klasse Wetter und tolle
Fahrten hier bei uns.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## PietAM (12. Januar 2014)

Klasse Freddy, freut mich zu hören, dass Du schon wieder radeln kannst und hoffentlich bald auch wieder die Trails auf der G-H.

War heute auch wieder unterwegs und habe mir die Turmabfahrt angesehen. Der Teil ganz oben direkt beim Turm ist wie immer. Der untere Teil runter zum Hallerhof ist oben (bei der Betonrinne) ein Glück auch wie gewohnt. Nur der Auslauf kurz bevor man wieder auf den Hauptweg kommt, ist den Waldarbeitern zum Opfer gefallen. Auch die Auffahrt vom Hallerhof hoch auf die erste Ebene ist nun Hauptweg der Waldfahrzeuge mit knöcheltiefen Matsch geworden, mit dem Bike quasi nicht fahrbar.

[email protected]: ich denke Du meinst diesen Teil der Turmabfahrt

Bin jedenfalls froh, dass die oberen Teile der Turmabfahrt von den Waldarbeitern (noch) verschont wurden!

Viele Grüsse
Peter


----------



## Naish90 (12. Januar 2014)

Hi habe heute die Glessener mal getestet... grausam der ganze Schlamm  
http://app.strava.com/activities/105767773


----------



## PietAM (12. Januar 2014)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi habe heute die Glessener mal getestet... grausam der ganze Schlamm
> http://app.strava.com/activities/105767773



Ja, war wieder ne Schlammschlacht der aller ersten Kajüte.


----------



## brigdompteur (13. Januar 2014)

Also ohne Schutzbleche trau ich mich gar nicht mehr auf die Glessener.

@Freddy
Schön das du wieder auf dem Drahtesel sitzt.
Gruß Dietmar[/quote]


----------



## florau (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich wollte mal fragen, ob vielleicht jemand von euch Lust und Urlaub hat um vom 27.06-29.06 bei der Schnitzeljagd in Sölden teilzunehmen. 
hiermal alle wichtigen Infos auf einen Blick


http://www.soelden.com/main/DE/SD/SO/newsevents/schnitzeljagd/index.html

Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (18. Januar 2014)

Schöne Sonnentour mit Andreas zur Sophie gemacht.   http://app.strava.com/activities/107158843


----------



## Insomnia- (18. Januar 2014)

Waren auch wieder unterwegs, hat spaß gemacht bei dem Wetter!


----------



## franzek (18. Januar 2014)

florau schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich wollte mal fragen, ob vielleicht jemand von euch Lust und Urlaub hat um vom 27.06-29.06 bei der Schnitzeljagd in Sölden teilzunehmen.
> hiermal alle wichtigen Infos auf einen Blick
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Flo,

klingt interessant! Bist du schon mal am Start gewesen? Lass uns doch mal bei einer lockeren Runde über Details sprechen.
Wann und wo sollen wir mal ne runde zusammen drehen?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Januar 2014)

Werde morgen eine Tour mit Walter fahren.
Wir treffen uns um 11.00 Uhr an der Alten-Aachenerstrasse.
Es wird eine Testtour führ meine Hand werden.
Also wird es eher gemütlich zugehen.
Wer will kann gerne mitfahren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## florau (18. Januar 2014)

franzek schrieb:


> Hallo Flo,
> 
> klingt interessant! Bist du schon mal am Start gewesen? Lass uns doch mal bei einer lockeren Runde über Details sprechen.
> Wann und wo sollen wir mal ne runde zusammen drehen?
> ...




Ich habe erst nächstes Wochenende wieder frei und hätte sonntag zeit zum Biken. um deine Frage zu beantworten: ich war leider noch niht am start, aber finde das SYstem nicht schlecht und wollte es einfach mal ausprobieren. Ich wäre für die gh

Gruß Flo


----------



## franzek (18. Januar 2014)

florau schrieb:


> Ich habe erst nächstes Wochenende wieder frei und hätte sonntag zeit zum Biken. um deine Frage zu beantworten: ich war leider noch niht am start, aber finde das SYstem nicht schlecht und wollte es einfach mal ausprobieren. Ich wäre für die gh
> 
> Gruß Flo


Das klingt gut.....lass uns mal den Sonntag locker festhalten und noch mal zum Wochenende hier im Forum schreiben wegen Zeit. Treffpunkt " Parkplatz alte Aachener" für dich ok ?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florau (18. Januar 2014)

franzek schrieb:


> Das klingt gut.....lass uns mal den Sonntag locker festhalten und noch mal zum Wochenende hier im Forum schreiben wegen Zeit. Treffpunkt " Parkplatz alte Aachener" für dich ok ?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Frank


ist das der parkplatz am großen bombenkrater? Wenn dann ja
Gruß


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Januar 2014)

So erster Härtetest für die Hand Überstanden.
Die Tour war dann nachher doch schneller als geplant.
Mit 5 Mitfahrer haben wir dann doch einige Höhen-und
Kilometer gefahren.
Bei mir sind es dann 48,65km geworden.
@Walter 
Schade das du uns dann doch verlassen hast,
aber ich hoffe du bist bald wieder Gesund dabei.
Gruß an alle Mitfahrer.


----------



## franzek (20. Januar 2014)

florau schrieb:


> ist das der parkplatz am großen bombenkrater? Wenn dann ja
> Gruß


Ähmmmm Bombenkrater........ich glaube der ist nicht in der Nähe!? Wüsste jetzt auch nicht wie ich da hin komme! Alte Aachener Straße Parkplatz ist der am Ende von Königsdorf.......rechts!?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## florau (20. Januar 2014)

franzek schrieb:


> Ähmmmm Bombenkrater........ich glaube der ist nicht in der Nähe!? Wüsste jetzt auch nicht wie ich da hin komme! Alte Aachener Straße Parkplatz ist der am Ende von Königsdorf.......rechts!?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Frank


Sende mal bitte einen stadort von google maps, ich glaube dann ist das einfacher, ich komme ja von der andern Seite der Ville

Gruß


----------



## franzek (21. Januar 2014)

florau schrieb:


> Sende mal bitte einen stadort von google maps, ich glaube dann ist das einfacher, ich komme ja von der andern Seite der Ville
> 
> Gruß


Hier mal ein link auf dem du die Alte Aachener Straße sehen kannst. Das Blaue sollte der Parkplatz sein.
https://maps.google.de/?ll=50.93468,6.73507&spn=0.003854,0.010568&t=m&z=17
gruß
frank


----------



## florau (21. Januar 2014)

franzek schrieb:


> Hier mal ein link auf dem du die Alte Aachener Straße sehen kannst. Das Blaue sollte der Parkplatz sein.
> https://maps.google.de/?ll=50.93468,6.73507&spn=0.003854,0.010568&t=m&z=17
> gruß
> frank




Ok danke da weiß ich wie ich da hin komme. Sonntag 11 Uhr da am Parkplatz am Sonntag

Gruß


----------



## franzek (22. Januar 2014)

florau schrieb:


> Ok danke da weiß ich wie ich da hin komme. Sonntag 11 Uhr da am Parkplatz am Sonntag
> 
> Gruß


Alles Klar!! Dann bis Sonntag.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## AAFA (26. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

gerade eine kurze frische Luft Asphalttour unternommen, 27km lockeres fahren. Wird Zeit dass das Wetter wieder einigermaßen wird, so daß man in den Wald kann, stehe nicht ganz so auf Fango.

Andreas


----------



## AAFA (29. Januar 2014)

Hi,

war gestern mit Ingo eine kleine Rune übers Bergheimer Loch rüber zur Glessener. Hier war es jedoch teilweise recht matschig, die Waldarbeiter hinterlassen ihre Visitenkarten .
Am Ende waren es 32km/h bei einem annehmbaren Schnitt von 17,5km/h und 400hm .


Gruß
Andreas

Wo ist der Rest der Bikergemeinde?


----------



## Beppe (29. Januar 2014)

post: 11699702 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> war gestern miot Ingo eine kleine Rune übers Bergheimer Loch rüber zur Glessener. Hier war es jedoch teilweise recht matschig, die Waldarbeiter hinterlassen ihre Visitenkarten .
> Am Ende waren es 32km/h bei einem annehmbaren Schnitt von 17,5km/h und 400hm .
> ...



Mit ner Bronchitis außer Gefecht. :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (30. Januar 2014)

Dann gute Besserung Beppe,

war heute mal wieder mit Ingo eine Runde drehen, bei kühlem Wetter, wenig Matsch und viel frischer Luft 32 km über die Wiedenfelder
, Fischbachhöhe rüber zur Glessener. Langsam wird es trocken, aber der nächste Regen kommt.
Bei Tourstart noch den Dicken getroffen, aber ohne Fahrrad.

Andreas


----------



## PietAM (1. Februar 2014)

War gestern zu einem Semi-Nightride in, um und auf der Glessener-Höhe unterwegs. Herrlich bei vielen Wegen mal wieder das Surren der Reifen zu höhren, weils schön hart war! Die bekannt nassen Stellen waren aber immer noch nicht komplett abgetrocknet, Pfützen und Matschlöcher etc. habe ich deshalb umfahren und so kam ich und mein Bike endlich mal nicht als Komplettmatschklumpeneinheit zu Hause an! 
Gruß Peter


----------



## AAFA (2. Februar 2014)

Hi,

heute eine schöne Sonnentour mit Ingo, Michael dem Wiedereinsteiger  und Andreas gefahren. Über die Wiedenfelder zum Peringsmaar zurück zum Bergheimer Gipfelkreuz quer über die Fischbachhöhe, hier sind die Wellen nicht fahrbar ( immer diese Waldarbeiter ), im Auslauf liegen einige Baumstämme. Nachdem der Wiederanstieg geschafft war  ging es noch zum Glessener Gipfelkreuz und zurück zu Curry Wurst, Pasta und Reis. Am Ende waren bei mir 45 Km bei 490hm und einem gemütlichen Schnitt von 16 km/h .Die Äusseren Bedingungen waren herrlich, so kanns weitergehen.
Hoffe die anderen Mitfahrer hatten genau soviel Spaß. 

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Februar 2014)

Tja Andreas
Auch wir waren heute fleissig
Mit unterwegs waren Dietmar,Walter und Lette.
Gemütlich ging es übers Bergheimer-Loch,Wiedenfelder-Höhe
Richtung Sophienhöhe.Hier drei Ebenen hoch und auf der
anderen Seite wieder runter,anschließend im doch schon
Sportlichen Tempo Richtung Heimat.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 70,56km bei
einer Fahrzeit von 2:54 Std
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## brigdompteur (2. Februar 2014)

Hi,bei mir waren es auch knappe 70 km,sehr schön gewesen heute,hat alles gepasst.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Lette (2. Februar 2014)

Hi, schöne Tour gefahren - letztlich waren es bei mir ambitionierte 50 km...


----------



## jim-beam (2. Februar 2014)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tja Andreas
> Auch wir waren heute fleissig
> Mit unterwegs waren Dietmar,Walter und Lette.
> Gemütlich ging es übers Bergheimer-Löch,Wiedenfelder-Höhe
> ...



Also wenn das Gemütlich los gegangen ist dann möchte ich nicht wissen was ihr am Ende für ein Tempo gefahren seid !!
2:54 mein lieber Mann !!
Gruß


----------



## brigdompteur (2. Februar 2014)

Also wenn das Gemütlich los gegangen ist dann möchte ich nicht wissen was ihr am Ende für ein Tempo gefahren seid !!
2:54 mein lieber Mann !!
Och, im Wintschatten gings ganz gut.


----------



## jim-beam (2. Februar 2014)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Also wenn das Gemütlich los gegangen ist dann möchte ich nicht wissen was ihr am Ende für ein Tempo gefahren seid !!
> 2:54 mein lieber Mann !!
> Och, im Wintschatten gings ganz gut.



Muss aber ein riesen Windschatten gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (2. Februar 2014)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Muss aber ein riesen Windschatten gewesen sein


Walter und Friedhelm haben zusammen eine für Wind undurchdringliche Wand gebildet und konnten so für mich gute Führungsarbeit leisten.


----------



## Freddy41 (2. Februar 2014)

@Dietmar 
Und das haben wir gerne für dich gemacht


----------



## PietAM (2. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute, wollte heute mal den matschigen Böden der G-H entfliehen und habe bei herrlichem Sonnenschein  eine ausgedehnte (Rad-) Tour in den Königsforst zum Monte Troodelöh mit 118.04m Köln' s höchstem Punkt gedreht.


----------



## Beppe (3. Februar 2014)

PietAM schrieb:


> Hi Leute, wollte heute mal den matschigen Böden der G-H entfliehen und habe bei herrlichem Sonnenschein  eine ausgedehnte (Rad-) Tour in den Königsforst zum Monte Troodelöh mit 118.04m Köln' s höchstem Punkt gedreht.



http://dasimmerdabei.net/2011/top-of-cologne/

;-)


----------



## PietAM (3. Februar 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> http://dasimmerdabei.net/2011/top-of-cologne/
> 
> ;-)


----------



## SE Racing (6. Februar 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> http://dasimmerdabei.net/2011/top-of-cologne/
> 
> ;-)



das sollten wir mal wiederholen. inklusive gipfel-schnaps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (9. Februar 2014)

Heute schöne Tour mit Andreas,Dietmar,Ingo,Claudia und Lette gefahren.
Für Claudia war es dann eine neue Erfahrung,denn sie ist noch nie soviele
Kilometer an einem Stück gefahren.
Bei mir sind es dann auch 68,47km geworden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Lette (9. Februar 2014)

Yep - echt schöne u. abwechslungsreiche Tour heute gefahren  Nach dem sehr matschigen Rückweg über die Wiedenfelder Höhe waren es bei mir letztlich 65 km.

Gruss
Mirko


----------



## AAFA (10. Februar 2014)

Kann mich Freddy nur anschließen, da ich mit Ingo etwas früher ausgestiegen bin, waren es nicht so viele Kilometer.


Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (10. Februar 2014)

Hi schöne Tour gestern.  
Anbei die Tourdaten für Claudia. 


   Schau Dir meine 49,2 km-Radfahrt auf Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/112132230 an


----------



## etClaudia (10. Februar 2014)

Moin,
nochmal danke für die Tour & das Auf-mich-warten. Es war definitiv mal was anderes  
Thx @Naish90 für die Tourdaten.
VG. Claudia


----------



## mikrophon (11. Februar 2014)

so eine 50km tour würde ich auch gerne demnächst mitfahren. 
die glessener höhe ist bekannt, das umland bisher nur teilweise. ich lese mal mit, vielleicht ergibt sich ja was.


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Februar 2014)

Stelle vielleicht noch eine Tour für Sonntag ein.
Da ich aber Samstag Arbeiten muss und noch nicht weiss
ob ich den Sonntag auch nochmal raus muss,stelle ich die
Tour erst morgen Abend ein.Wer dann Lust hat kann sich 
gerne Anmelden.Werde die Tour spätestens bis 18.00Uhr eintragen.
Der Start ist dann Sonntag um 10.30 an der Alten Aachenerstrasse
in Königsdorf.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (15. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,

komme gerade von einer kurzen Frühlingstour zurück, hierbei Walter getroffen. Die Verhältnisse auf der Glessener waren teilweise feucht, aber der Rest ging. Man(n) sollte das Wetter ausnutzen. 

Andreas


----------



## brigdompteur (15. Februar 2014)

Habe heute auch das schöne Wetter genutzt und bin Bergheimer-Loch,Wiedenfelder-Höhe und dann richtung Sopiehenhöhe gefahren,am ende waren waren es gute 66km.Wünsche euch morgen trockenes Wetter.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Februar 2014)

Heute auch mal wieder eine runde über die GH gedreht, bei dem wetter war ja einiges loß.Hier und da doch noch ganz schön matschig, aber das meiste gut fahrbar !

Wenn nur nicht dieser starke wind gewesen wär, aber ok der ersetzte dann die fehlenden höhenmeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (16. Februar 2014)

Hi, komme gerade von einer gemütlichen Tour zur Sophienhöhe. Zusammen mit Michael einen 18,6 km/h Schnitt bei gut 620hm und 62km gefahren. Haben dabei einige für uns neue Trails gefahren, jenseits des Hügels. Zudem sind wir vor dem Regen wieder zu Hause gewesen.

Andreas


----------



## AAFA (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe gerade eine kurze Runde übers Bergheimerloch und die Fischbachhöhe gedreht. 27 km bei einem 19ner Schnitt. Der Boden war wie erwartet noch recht Nass, aber im großen und ganzen ging es. Falls morgen jemand fahren sollte wünsche ich viel Spaß. 

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Februar 2014)

Heute einfach mal eine spontane Strassenrunde gefahren.
Waren dann bei Dauer-Gegenwind trotzdem
52,62km bei 422hm und einem Schnitt von 27,3kmh.
Hoffe der Wald ist bald wieder trocken.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jim-beam (23. Februar 2014)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Heute einfach mal eine spontane Strassenrunde gefahren.
> Waren dann bei Dauer-Gegenwind trotzdem
> 52,62km bei 422hm und einem Schnitt von 27,3kmh.
> Hoffe der Wald ist bald wieder trocken.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Sorry aber du meinst bestimmt Rückenwind !!! 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## brigdompteur (23. Februar 2014)

War heute auch mit meiner besseren Hälfte unterwegs,sind so um die 47 km gefahren.Der Schnitt war dann eher gemütlich,aber Ihr hat es gereicht.
@Freddy;Du bis einfach in die falsche Richtung gefahren.


----------



## dicker70 (23. Februar 2014)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Heute einfach mal eine spontane Strassenrunde gefahren.
> Waren dann bei Dauer-Gegenwind trotzdem
> 52,62km bei 422hm und einem Schnitt von 27,3kmh.
> Hoffe der Wald ist bald wieder trocken.
> Gruß Friedhelm


Und wann holst Du dir ein Rennrad?


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Februar 2014)

dicker70 schrieb:


> Und wann holst Du dir ein Rennrad?


Nie


----------



## AAFA (24. Februar 2014)

Super Wetter heute, da ich gestern nicht fahren konnte, einer muss ja mal arbeiten, habe ich es heute nachgeholt.
Jeder der es sicherlaiben kann sollte losfahren. Wetter herrlich und der Boden trocknet langsam ab.

Andreas


----------



## Andreas.blub (24. Februar 2014)

Werde wohl gleich auch noch auf ne Runde starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Z-E-T (3. März 2014)

Hat einer Lust und Zeit morgen Abend (18:30) ne gemütliche Feierabendrunde zu drehen?
Das Tempo wird nicht das schnellste sein und die Länge ebenfalls nicht (ca. 2Std), durfte 3 Monate nicht fahren.
Treffpunkt wäre https://maps.google.com/maps?q=50.949624,6.75768&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=0&ie=UTF8&z=19


----------



## Naish90 (4. März 2014)

Habe für Morgen 18:00 Uhr mal eine Tour eingestellt!


----------



## AAFA (4. März 2014)

Hi Biker,

Habe mal das schöne trockene Wetter ausgenutzt . 30km über die Weidenfelder , Bergheimer Loch und Glessener. Die matschigen Verhältnisse sind nicht mehr da . Wünsche allen für heute Abend eine schöne Tour .

Andreas


----------



## GeorgeP (4. März 2014)

Heute auch 55Km über die GH gemacht, man könnte sagen fast alles wieder trocken. Allerdings scheinen auch wieder stöckchenleger unterwegs zu sein.

Das fand ich echt nett, konnte ich ein wenig meine bunny hop technik verbessern.Was einen dann aber etwas wütendend macht, das dafür sogar junge bäume umgelegt werden !

Auf dem stück lagen bestimmt 4 baumstämmer quer


----------



## AAFA (6. März 2014)

Gestriger Nightride,

Schöne Tour mit Dietmar und Ingo unserem Guide gefahren. Bedingungen waren toll, im Vergleich zu den Wochen vorher.
Danke an Ingo für das guten Guiden.


Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (6. März 2014)

Jooo,

nette Tour, nur leider nachher sehr frisch, brrr.
Aber der Boden trocknet ab .
Danke an die 2 Mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (6. März 2014)

Hi Ingo,

Immer wieder gerne.
Einen kleinen Fehler hatte die Tour, das ist irgendjemand im Wald unterwegs und legt Äste, Stöcke und andere Kleinigkeiten in die Trails, passt bitte im Moment auf sobald ihr einen Trail runterfahrt.

Andreas


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. März 2014)

Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach den etwas steileren Trail freigemacht, der einen Richtung Grillhütte Glessen ausspuckt. Dort lagen auch größere Stämme fast auf Gabelkronenhöhe im Trail. Ziemlich unschön das ganze.


----------



## Beppe (6. März 2014)

Hi,
bin heute Vormittag nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder auf dem Bike gewesen.
Fallensteller konnte ich keine ertappen. Dafür hab ich mir mal die Bauarbeiten für den zukünftigen Anschluss der Aachener an die A4 angesehen. Dem Vorhaben fällt leider einiges an Wald zum Opfer.

Bis bald aufm Trail.

Beppe


----------



## brigdompteur (6. März 2014)

Hi,
war mal wieder schön,trocken durch den Königsdorfer Wald zu düsen,den Grillhüten Trail hat Ingo auch gestern freiräumen müssen war ja schließlich der Guide.
Der Herr Stöckchenleger scheint über Karneval sehr aktiv gewesen zu sein und hat seinen Spass wohl im Wald gefunden,ob er dem Harvester auch schon was in den Weg gelegt hat?
Gruß


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. März 2014)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hi,
> war mal wieder schön,trocken durch den Königsdorfer Wald zu düsen,den Grillhüten Trail hat Ingo auch gestern freiräumen müssen war ja schließlich der Guide.
> Der Herr Stöckchenleger scheint über Karneval sehr aktiv gewesen zu sein und hat seinen Spass wohl im Wald gefunden,ob er dem Harvester auch schon was in den Weg gelegt hat?
> Gruß



Den Grillhütten Trail habe ich innerhalb von 3 Tagen 2 mal räumen müssen. Dabei hat einer nen Stamm benutzt der gute 5-6 Meter lang war. Der selbe war 2 Tage später wieder den Hang hochgeschleppt und an der selben Stelle platziert wurden ....


----------



## brigdompteur (6. März 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Den Grillhütten Trail habe ich innerhalb von 3 Tagen 2 mal räumen müssen. Dabei hat einer nen Stamm benutzt der gute 5-6 Meter lang war. Der selbe war 2 Tage später wieder den Hang hochgeschleppt und an der selben Stelle platziert wurden ....


Der Gute sollte bei dem Arbeitspensum sich mal bei der Forstbehörde melden,fleißige Leute werden schließlich immer gebraucht.


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. März 2014)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Der Gute sollte bei dem Arbeitspensum sich mal bei der Forstbehörde melden,fleißige Leute werden schließlich immer gebraucht.



Ich bin auch fast vom Sattel gefallen, als ich den Stamm da wieder liegen gesehen hab. Mordsarbeit das ganze . Aber ich nehme die Herausforderung an


----------



## brigdompteur (6. März 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Ich bin auch fast vom Sattel gefallen, als ich den Stamm da wieder liegen gesehen hab. Mordsarbeit das ganze . Aber ich nehme die Herausforderung an


Sorry,ich meinte den Herrn Stöckchenleger und nicht Dich,ohne deine Arbeit in frage stellen zu wollen.


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. März 2014)

War auch so verstanden . Ich meinte auch eher die Herausforderung des Baumstammlegers.


----------



## florau (6. März 2014)

Hallo, Leute
hat jemand Lust am Samstag mit nach Solingen zu kommen unb dort mal ein paar Trails zu finden?
Gruß flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (6. März 2014)

Ich bin am Sonntag im Bergischen mit ein paar leuten, also wenn du lust hast !


----------



## florau (7. März 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich bin am Sonntag im Bergischen mit ein paar leuten, also wenn du lust hast !


ok, aber ich habe mich jetzt bei einer Gruppe aus opladen angemeldet für morgen, wenn ich dann noch Lust und Kraft für Sonntag habe melde ich mich.


----------



## AAFA (8. März 2014)

So heute mal eine kurze Runde über die Wiedenfelder Höhe, das Bergheimer Loch und die Glessener. Ich muss hier einmal den oder die fleißigen Stöckchen leger beglückwünschen, sehr beharrlich sind diese. Aber auch ein Dank an die fleißigen Aufräumer. Die Tour war aber toll, bei herrlichen Bedingungen. Wünsche allen die Morgen fahren viel Spaß, ich muss arbeiten 

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (11. März 2014)

So habe dann mal eine Tour für Mittwoch eingetragen.


----------



## AAFA (12. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich heute Abend arbeiten muss  habe ich eben mal kurz die Wiedenfelderhöhe, das Bergheimer Loch, die Fischbachhöhe und die Glessener befahren. Mittlerweile kann man die Wellen an der Fischbachhöhe wieder fahren, bitte im Auslauf aufpassen, da liegen einige Stöckchen rum.
Der Stöckchen Fetischist war auf der Glessener auch wieder fleißig, ist aber noch einigermaßen fahrbar, aber hier aufgepasst.
Viel Spaß nachher.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (13. März 2014)

War gestern mal wiede eine klasse Tour mit Dietmar,Pino und Anhang.
Los ging es vom Treffpunkt aus rüber zum Bergheimer-Loch und weiter
Richtung Glessener-Höhe.Anschließend alles gefahren was geht
und ab zum Parkplatz Alte Aachener.Von hier aus schnell nach Hause.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 46,35km bei einem Schnitt von 20,70kmH.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (16. März 2014)

Heute eine spontane Tour gefahren. Erst ging es durchs Bergheimer-Loch,anschließend rüber zur Glessener-Höhe.Oben habe ich dann Anna vom Team Cologne-Bike getroffen.Mit Anna ging es dann noch einmal eine Runde um den Abtsbusch und direkt wieder hoch zum Gipfel.Von hier aus noch einige schöne Trail`s auf der Glessener genommen und ab nach Hause.Alles in allem waren es dann bei mir 56,7km bei 787hm und das bei einem Schnitt von 20,2kmh.Hier könnt ihr euch die Tour dann mal genauer anschauen.http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.128378.html.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## 19anna94 (16. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

eine wirklich sehr schöne Tour, mit vielen mir unbekannten Trails. Herzlichen Dank, für´s guiden, Freddy.
Man sieht sich in Zukunft bestimmt nochmal öfter. 

Liebe Grüße in die Runde

Anna


----------



## dicker70 (16. März 2014)

War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, 101km, 1044hm mit einem 21,6 Schnitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (18. März 2014)

Kann noch nicht mitfahren muss mich die Woche noch von meinem Grippe Virus erholen.
Hoffe das ab nächste Woche wieder was geht.

LG Ingo


----------



## Andreas.blub (18. März 2014)

War gestern unterwegs und wieder fleißig mit Stöckchen räumen beschäftigt. Ein paar Dinger waren wieder ziemlich unschön. Hab alles was ich nicht fahren konnte weggeräumt. Jetzt fangen sie auch an den Trail vom Parkplatz an der alten Aachener Richtung Königsdorf zu zulegen.
Also Vorsicht bitte


----------



## Beppe (18. März 2014)

Lasst das Zeugs doch liegen und nehmt es als Hindernis,  dass umfahren o übersprungen werden muß. 
Anders ist den Leuten doch nicht beizukommen,  wenns liegen bleibt wirds dem Verursacher vielleicht irgendwann langweilig.


----------



## Andreas.blub (18. März 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Lasst das Zeugs doch liegen und nehmt es als Hindernis,  dass umfahren o übersprungen werden muß.
> Anders ist den Leuten doch nicht beizukommen,  wenns liegen bleibt wirds dem Verursacher vielleicht irgendwann langweilig.



Da lag ein 20cm Stamm auf Lenkerhöhe quer über einer Senke. Ich krieg keinen 60cm bunny hop hin  (wenns nicht noch höher war)


----------



## brigdompteur (18. März 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Lasst das Zeugs doch liegen und nehmt es als Hindernis,  dass umfahren o übersprungen werden muß.
> Anders ist den Leuten doch nicht beizukommen,  wenns liegen bleibt wirds dem Verursacher vielleicht irgendwann langweilig.


Mein Jüngster war am Samstag auch ganz stolz als er so ziemlich alle quer gelegten Äste überfahren hat,schult schön die Fahrtechnik.


----------



## florau (18. März 2014)

Hat morgen nachmittag so ab 15 uhr jemand Zeit und Lust für eine Runde über dir GH und vielleicht durch den tagebau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (19. März 2014)

So wie das Wetter gerade aussieht wäre ich zu haben. Solange es nicht ne Runde mit Schnitt 20+ wird


----------



## florau (19. März 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> So wie das Wetter gerade aussieht wäre ich zu haben. Solange es nicht ne Runde mit Schnitt 20+ wird


Ich könnte um 16:20 am hallerhof sein. Ich kann doch jetzt erst.


----------



## Andreas.blub (19. März 2014)

Schaff ich auch so gerade. wäre dabei!


----------



## Kraksler (19. März 2014)

Fahre auch gleich auf die Glessener. Werde aber erst gegen 17 Uhr am Kreuz sein

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. 

Kraksler


----------



## Kraksler (19. März 2014)

Der Stöckchenleger war wieder fleissig. Auf dem Trail entlang der alten Aachener Strasse 3 Barikaden errichtet. Habe zwei entfernt. Man baut jetzt schon ganze Wälle ...


----------



## Andreas.blub (19. März 2014)

Haben wir auch gesehen. Sind aber nicht abgestiegen. Besonders den Wurzelstumpf mitten auf dem Trail fanden wir ziemlich amüsant.


----------



## Silent_J (20. März 2014)

War auch heute da. Haben ebenfalls viele Barrikaden gesehen und teils weggeräumt. Bei dem Wurzelstumpf musste ich auch lachen. Viele Stämme waren aber auch so morsch das sie einfach weggebröselt sind wenn man z.B. mit dem Hinterrad darauf landet.
Leider ist später auf dem Weg nach oben auf die Kippe bei meinem Kollegen eine Schaltwerk-rolle raus geflogen, so dass wir umkehren mussten. ( Er meinte noch, nicht das mir die Kette reißt und 10 Meter später hat er sein Schaltwerk zerlegt).


----------



## Naish90 (20. März 2014)

Testfahrt von gestern gut überstanden. Werde heute das gute Wetter auch noch mal nutzen.
Schade das ich nicht weiter mit Friedhelm und Anhang weiter fahren konnte.
Bin aber beim nächsten mal wieder dabei.


----------



## AAFA (20. März 2014)

Hi,

Konnte gestern Vormittag nur eine kleine Runde drehen. Schön das es dem Ingo wieder gut geht. Viel Spaß heute, muss wieder in die Spätschicht.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Beppe (20. März 2014)

Wer fährt denn heute ab wo und vor allem wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (20. März 2014)

Gestern dann mal wieder eine tolle Abendtour hier bei uns
auf der Glessener mit Dietmar,Walter,Pino und florau gefahren.
War bei dem Wetter mal wieder richtig klasse.
Bei mir sind so auch 42,39km zusammen gekommen.
Hoffe es bleibt jetzt so.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (23. März 2014)

Schade wäre heute gerne mitgefahren, leider habe ich das zu spät gesehen, das eine Tour eingestellt ist.
Hoffe ihr habt viel Spaß. Bis zum nächsten mal.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (23. März 2014)

Heute klasse Tour mit Pino (der Guide) ,Dietmar und Walter rund um die Quarzwerke gefahren.
Pino hat keinen Höhenmeter ausgelassen und uns immer wieder in neue Auf-und Abfahrten geführt.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 58,21km.
Hoffe es wird bald wieder wärmer,denn es war doch schon recht kalt.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## superalu (23. März 2014)

Danke an alle Mitfahrer, besonders an unsere beiden Guides! Mir ist zwischendurch fast schwindelig geworden bei den ganzen Trails mit rauf und runter .


----------



## brigdompteur (24. März 2014)

Soviele HM habe ich rund um die Quarzwerke noch nie gesammelt,tolle Truppe.


----------



## Beppe (24. März 2014)

Jaja,
macht Euch nur alle weiter über meine Hometrails lustig


----------



## AAFA (28. März 2014)

Hallo Bikergemeinde,

heute mal wieder früh unterwegs gewesen und das herrliche Wetter ausgenutzt. Schöne trockene Runde über die Wiedenfelder, das Bergheimer Loch rüber zur Fischbachhöhe und Glessener/ Abtsbusch zurück. Bedingungen gut, Stöckchen mal keine und der Rest 31 km, 19ner Schnitt bei 340hm. Langsam wird es besser.
Viel Spaß an die die heute fahren.

Andreas


----------



## Benni87NRW (28. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin aus dem Bergischen nach Köln Esch gezogen und musste feststellen: So richtig schön biken ist schon was schwieriger als zu Hause! 
Auf der Suche nach zumindest mal ein paar Höhenmetern in näherer Umgebung (ich will ja auch nicht immer 30km Anfahrt haben) bin ich auf die Glessener Höhe gestoßen.
Da ihr ja öfters da unterwegs seit, scheint es sich ja zumindest einigermaßen zu lohnen ;-)
Würde sich vielleicht wer von euch bereit erklären mir mal den guide zu spielen und mir ein paar interessante Trails zu zeigen?


----------



## brigdompteur (28. März 2014)

@Benni87NRW 
einfach mal bei LMB anmelden und Tour mitfahren,HM kommen dann schon von alleine.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (28. März 2014)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> @Benni87NRW
> einfach mal bei LMB anmelden und Tour mitfahren,HM kommen dann schon von alleine.
> Gruß



Ich hab heute beim Materialcheck auch noch jemanden kennengelernt, der gern mal mitradeln würde. Typ mit schwarzem Slide ausm Westerwald, kürzlich nach Neubuschbell gezogen.




Am Quarzwerk war heute einiges frisch versperrt. Richtig Mühe hat er sich gegeben und ich  musste Sprünge üben und bin nette Alternativen gefahren. 

Falls Du Zücho hier mitliest:  bei so viel langeweile möcht ich Dir den Tipp geben, was sinnvolles mit Deiner vielen Freizeit und Energie anzustellen. Schon mal daran gedacht, etwas Gemeinnütziges zu tun? Alten Menschen in einem der vielen hiesigen Altenheime  vorlesen z.B.. Oder Müll wegräumen am Rasthof Frechen, oder einen der vielen wilden Schuttberge abtragen. Müllsäcke würde ich sponsorn. Oder geh einfach zur Therapie. Kannst einem ja fast leid tun.
Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, da findet jemand seine feierarbendliche Zufriedenheit, indem er seine kostbare Freizeit damit verbringt, anderen Menschen ein Bein zu stellen.

Tststss


----------



## AAFA (28. März 2014)

Kann hier mal einer eine Tour einstellen, an der ich auch mitfahren kann?  Immer muss ich arbeiten.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (29. März 2014)

Selber Schuld


----------



## Freddy41 (29. März 2014)

@Benni87NRW
Kannst gerne heute mitfahren.Wir fahren um 13.30 von Königsdorf
(Alte Aachenerstrasse letzter Parkplatz) los und werden heir einiges
unter die Stollen nehmen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (29. März 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ich hab heute beim Materialcheck auch noch jemanden kennengelernt, der gern mal mitradeln würde. Typ mit schwarzem Slide ausm Westerwald, kürzlich nach Neubuschbell gezogen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Recht so Pino
Vielleicht läuft er uns ja mal über den Weg.
Dann zeigen wir ihm was er sonst noch mit seiner
Freizeit anfangen kann.


----------



## Kraksler (29. März 2014)

Du meinst damit "Biken" ! Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (29. März 2014)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Du meinst damit "Biken" ! Oder?


Erst die Wege von den Stöcken beseitigen.
Und dann kann Er oder Sie gerne mit uns Biken
Damit Er oder Sie merken das Biken Spass macht.


----------



## Beppe (29. März 2014)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Du meinst damit "Biken" ! Oder?


Dass ich von zwei unterschiedlichen Personen geschrieben habe,  hat hoffentlich auch jeder so verstanden.


----------



## Freddy41 (29. März 2014)

Sicher doch


----------



## Freddy41 (29. März 2014)

So heute schöne tour mit dietmar gefahren.
Es waren dann bei mir auch 66,85km bei 787hm
und einem schnitt von 20,9kmh.
Nächsten sonntag geht es dann nach wehr.
da fahren wir die 54er runde.


----------



## brigdompteur (29. März 2014)

Schließe mich den Worten von Friedhelm an,war ein perfekter Tag zum biken heute,bei mir waren es gute 61km.
Gruss Dietmar


----------



## Beppe (29. März 2014)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Schließe mich den Worten von Friedhelm an,war ein perfekter Tag zum biken heute,bei mir waren es gute 61km.
> Gruss Dietmar



Sauber. Was habt ihr denn alles unter die Stollen genommen?

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Z-E-T (30. März 2014)

Vorhin noch eine gemütliche Tour gefahren, mit einem 19,3 Schnitt bei 48,1 km.
Doch leider hat sich auf den letzten Metern mein Schlauch verabschiedet(Durchschlag).
Danke nochmal an denjenigen der mir einen neuen Schlauch und Pumpe angeboten hat.


----------



## Freddy41 (1. April 2014)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht fahren,da ich auf der
Elektro-Messe in Frankfurt bin.
Vielleicht trage ich dann eine Tour für Donnerstag ein.


----------



## Freddy41 (1. April 2014)

Habe dann doch mal die Tour für Donnerstag 18.00Uhr eingetragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## franzek (1. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

jemand Lust und Zeit da http://eifelonbike.de  mitzufahren!?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (3. April 2014)

Hi Freddy,
bin heute leider nicht dabei. Hab gestern wie Sonntag den Fehler gemacht mit Affa & Naish zu biken. 

Also vom Rennradeln kenn ich das so, dass man zur Eventvorbereitung 90% Grundlage und 10% im Entwicklungsbereich bzw. Spitzenbereich trainiert. Mit den Irren ist das genau anders herum. Nach einem gefühlten 25er Schnitt haben mir gestern wieder dermaßen Beine, Luftröhre und Lungen gebrannt....
Zu trinken werd ich zukünftig auch nix mehr mitnehmen, weil dazu bei der Bolzerei eh keine Zeit bleibt.

Neeeee, hat trotz der Schmerzen wieder rrrichtig Spaß gemacht. 

Viel Spaß heute, brauche ne kl. Pause.


----------



## Naish90 (5. April 2014)

Na so schlimm war es doch gar nicht!


----------



## AAFA (5. April 2014)

Wünsche den Brohltal Aktivisten für morgen schönes Wetter bei einer tollen CTF. Da ich leider Arbeiten muss, kann ich nicht mitfahren.

Viel Spaß


----------



## AAFA (5. April 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hi Freddy,
> bin heute leider nicht dabei. Hab gestern wie Sonntag den Fehler gemacht mit Affa & Naish zu biken.
> 
> Also vom Rennradeln kenn ich das so, dass man zur Eventvorbereitung 90% Grundlage und 10% im Entwicklungsbereich bzw. Spitzenbereich trainiert. Mit den Irren ist das genau anders herum. Nach einem gefühlten 25er Schnitt haben mir gestern wieder dermaßen Beine, Luftröhre und Lungen gebrannt....
> ...



Hi Pino,

Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, hast *Du* mit Ingo aufs Tempo gedrückt. Dein erster Satz war: Macht mir jetzt nicht meinen 21iger Schnitt kaputt.
Und hast du nicht auch die ganze Woche auf dem Rad gesessen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## AAFA (5. April 2014)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Na so schlimm war es doch gar nicht!



Doch , ich war total fertig. 

Der, der immer hinten fährt


----------



## Beppe (5. April 2014)

https://plus.google.com/photos/1037...8837817105?banner=pwa&authkey=CILNob3Jqr_B2QE

Die Biker kommen mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## Freddy41 (5. April 2014)

Woher kennst du die denn alle


----------



## Likeit (13. April 2014)

Das war doch heute eine schöne kleine Runde, hat Spaß gemacht. Danke an alle Mitfahrer.


----------



## Beppe (13. April 2014)

Likeit schrieb:


> Das war doch heute eine schöne kleine Runde, hat Spaß gemacht. Danke an alle Mitfahrer.




Jau, bei der Bruttozeit hätten ruhig ein paar km mehr rausspringen können. 
Als Trost bleibt mir die Krone einer KOM Wertung....

Bes demnäx

Beppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (13. April 2014)

Tolle Tour heute und das mit 10 Fahrern.
Also los vom Treffpunkt Richtung Gipfelkreuz,dann
am Türmchen runter und den Hallerhof Downhill
gemeistert(Pino du bist der König der Abfahrt,
den Downhill in 41s ist schwer zu toppen).
Weiter um den Abtsbusch und rüber zum Bergheimer Loch.
Hier alle meter gefahren die es gibt,dann die Wiedenfelder Höhe
umrundet und zurück zum Bergheimer Loch.
Weiter zum Glessener Gipfel und von da jede Abfahrt mitgenommen die
uns auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt in die Quere kam.
Walter hat mit seinem Plattfuss die Fahrzeit etwas in die länge gezogen.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 66,69km.
Dank noch mal an alle Mitfahrer.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (13. April 2014)

Auch heute gerne dabei gewesen,. Habe dafür eine kleine Runde am Rothsee mit der Familie gedreht. Hierbei sind auch 20 km mit wenigen Höhenmeter zusammen gekommen. Vielleicht ist ja Ostersonntag einer unterwegs und natürlich bei dem gleichen Wetter wie heute.

Andreas


----------



## Silent_J (13. April 2014)

Ich will auch, aber mein Rahmen hat schon 3 Haarrisse. Baue jetzt nen Stahl 29er HT und bis das fertig ist gibt es nur noch vorsichtige und seichte Touren im Stadtwald.


----------



## Freddy41 (14. April 2014)

Silent_J schrieb:


> Ich will auch, aber mein Rahmen hat schon 3 Haarrisse. Baue jetzt nen Stahl 29er HT und bis das fertig ist gibt es nur noch vorsichtige und seichte Touren im Stadtwald.


Na dann viel Spass beim Aufbau.Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann bald auf einigen Touren.


----------



## Freddy41 (17. April 2014)

War doch mal wieder eine klasse Abendtour gestern.
Viele Mitfahrer,schönes Wetter und beste Bedingungen.
Leider aber noch recht kalt ab 19.00 Uhr
Bei mir sind es dann auch 53,61km bei 593hm
und einem Schnitt von 22,1 Kmh geworden.
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## GeorgeP (17. April 2014)

Hmm wenn ich immer dieses durchschnitstempo lese, frage ich mich allen ernstes was daran tour ist. Das ist für mich ganz klares tempogebolze wo eher ein trainigsgedanke dahinter steht. Ist jetzt auch nicht böse gemeint !

Dem ein oder anderen neuen mitfahrer ist das bestimmt nicht so bewusst was es heist ein schnitt von über 20Km/h zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (17. April 2014)

Hast doch hier selber schon deinen Schnitt gepostet 

Mal so als Gegenfrage: Warum heißt die Tour de France dann immer noch Tour und nicht Exzess-Bolz-Megavalanche-des-Rue-de France 
Fühl dich nicht angegriffen, aber doch jedem das Seine, wenns den Jungs Spaß macht. Vielleicht mach ich auch mal mit, wenn ich besser drauf bin.


----------



## brigdompteur (18. April 2014)

Der Schnitt orientiert sich immer an dem langsamsten Fahrer und das war meine Wenigkeit,war eben halt mal eine schnelle Tour, macht auch Spass.
Gruß


----------



## Freddy41 (19. April 2014)

Heute spontane Trainingsrunde zur Sophienhöhe gestartet.
Es waren dann 63,75km bei 660hm und einer Fahrzeit von
2:26:30h.Den Schnitt könnt ihr dann selber ausrechnen.
Jetzt ist dann erst einmal Pause,denn Samstag steht
das Rennen in Sundern an,und da will ich dann eine
gute Runde fahren.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## AAFA (20. April 2014)

Frohes Osterfest an alle Biker/ihnen,

Heute eine spontane Tour mit Michael zur Sophie. Hierbei sind 62km bei gut 800hm zusammen gekommen. Konnten auch den ein oder anderen schönen Trail erkunden, was reines Bike vergnügen bedeutet.
So noch viel Spaß beim Ostereier suchen.

Andreas


----------



## Z-E-T (21. April 2014)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

hat einer von euch eventuell ein Bleeding Kit?
Wollte nachher gerne eine Tour mit meiner Freundin fahren, nur die Vorderbremse 
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir einer weiterhelfen kann, würde dann kurz vorbei kommen.

Vielen Dank schon mal voraus.

Gruß

Eric


----------



## GeorgeP (26. April 2014)

Z-E-T schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle zusammen,
> 
> hat einer von euch eventuell ein Bleeding Kit?
> Wollte nachher gerne eine Tour mit meiner Freundin fahren, nur die Vorderbremse
> ...




Denke das hat sich schon erledigt, fals nicht. Für Avid und shimano hab ich das !


----------



## Robfox (28. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu im Bike-Forum und stelle mich einfach mal vor. 
Ich, 23 Jahre jung, komme aus Bergheim und fahre seit ca. 6 Jahren MTB. Hatte sowohl Hardtails auch Fullys. Aktuell fahre ich ein Fully. 

In der Regel fahre ich auf der Glessener-Höhe und in der Eifel. Dabei handelt es sich eigentlich immer um die gleichen Strecken, obwohl es deutlich mehr Wege und Trails gibt. 

Ich würde mich sehr gerne einem rgelmäßigen Biketreff anschließen, soweit das mein Beruf zulässt. 

Vom "Level" her würde ich mich als konditionell und trailerfahren bezeichnen, wobei ich keinerlei Wettkampferfahrung oder dergleichen habe.

ich würde mich über eure Rückmeldungen freuen. 

Vielleicht ist ja noch der ein oder andere Platz frei 


Ps: Keine Ahnung, ob meine Vorstellung vollständig war. Ich zum ersten mal in einem Forum angemeldet. Bei Fragen einfach fragen


----------



## franzek (28. April 2014)

Robfox schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin neu im Bike-Forum und stelle mich einfach mal vor.
> Ich, 23 Jahre jung, komme aus Bergheim und fahre seit ca. 6 Jahren MTB. Hatte sowohl Hardtails auch Fullys. Aktuell fahre ich ein Fully.
> 
> ...


----------



## franzek (28. April 2014)

Hallo ,

wenn du mit den Jungs hier aus dem Forum fahren möchtest solltest du auch SCHNITT-ERFAHREN  sein
mfg
franzek


----------



## AAFA (28. April 2014)

franzek schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> wenn du mit den Jungs hier aus dem Forum fahren möchtest solltest du auch SCHNITT-ERFAHREN  sein
> mfg
> franzek




Der Schnitt wird vom langsamsten bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robfox (28. April 2014)

Ich habe gar keinen Tacho verbaut ^^
Fahre eigentlich immer wie Power vorhanden ist. Muss ja auch Spaß machen...

Wann steht denn die nächste Tour an?


----------



## Z-E-T (28. April 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Denke das hat sich schon erledigt, fals nicht. Für Avid und shimano hab ich das !



Hab sie schon mit zwei Spritzen und Teflonband entlüftet , ging erstaunlich gut.

Aber beim nächsten mal komme ich gerne darauf zurück.


----------



## dom_i (28. April 2014)

Ist für morgen eine Tour geplant? Wäre gern mal wieder dabei! 
Gruß Dominik


----------



## GeorgeP (28. April 2014)

Z-E-T schrieb:


> Hab sie schon mit zwei Spritzen und Teflonband entlüftet , ging erstaunlich gut.
> 
> Aber beim nächsten mal komme ich gerne darauf zurück.




Schreibst mir dann einfach eine PM


----------



## Z-E-T (28. April 2014)

terpk schrieb:


> Ist für morgen eine Tour geplant? Wäre gern mal wieder dabei!
> Gruß Dominik


Hab eben eine eingetragen.



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Schreibst mir dann einfach eine PM


Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## dom_i (29. April 2014)

Hi,
ich hab mich mal eingetragen. Könnte aber sein das 18Uhr etwas eng wird, würde mich dann nochmal per Handy melden.
Hoffen wir das es bis heute Abend noch trocken wird! Bis dann!
Gruß Dominik


----------



## AAFA (29. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich heute nicht kann und das Wetter auch bescheiden ist, habe ich mal eine, vor dem ersten Bier Tour, für Morgen eingetragen. Vielleicht ist der ein oder andere dabei.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## dom_i (29. April 2014)

Hi,
also das Wetter sieht grad echt nach Weltuntergang aus, ich sage für heute lieber ab :/
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Z-E-T (29. April 2014)

Das Wetter ist wirklich nicht der Bringer, werden aber trotzdem fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (30. April 2014)

So heute eine schöne Tour mit drei netten Mitfahrern über die Fischbachöhe, das Bergheimer Loch und Wiedenfelderhöhe sowei der Glessener gefahren. Mit dabei fahren Brigdomteur, Kraksler und Roboman. Bei äußeren Top Bediengungen und gute Streckenverhältnissen nachdem Regen sind bei mir 50 km bei 480hm zusammen gekommen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (1. Mai 2014)

Wir suchen Elektrotechniker Gesellen und Elektrohelfer mit Führerschein für unsere GmbH.(Elektrotechnik Tegeler & Schlachter GmbH)
Hauptaufgabenbereich sind Umbaumassnahmen in Krankenhäuser im
Raum Köln und Wuppertal..
Wer eine Person kennt die Arbeit sucht kann sich bei mir melden.
Telefonisch erreichbar von 7.00Uhr bis 19.00Uhr unter
015233994160.


----------



## Z-E-T (3. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand lust auf eine spontane Tour?


----------



## dom_i (3. Mai 2014)

Heut leider nicht mehr, abre morgen werde ich wohl mal wieder einen Angriff starten  soll heißen, ich versuche morgen mitzufahren. Wetter klingt ja top! Tour ist für morgen auch eine eingetragen, hoffe ich verschlaf nicht  Freu mich!


----------



## dom_i (4. Mai 2014)

Danke für die tolle Tour heute und sorry, wenn ich euch aufgehalten habe :/ 
Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal! Gruß Dominik


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Mai 2014)

Heute schöne Tour mit Thomas und Dominik gefahren.
@Dominik. 
Von Aufhalten kann keine Rede sein,du warst schon schnell genug.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 50,60km.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (7. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,

Heute morgen spontan vor dem Mittagsregen eine kleine Runde über die Glessener gedreht. Wieder erwartet war es nicht allzu matschig aber der Boden war schwer. Trails die ich gefahren bin alle gut fahrbar. Wünsche den Bikern heute am Nachmitag viel Spaß beim biken.  

Gruß
Andreas

Achso, zurzeit sind keine nennenswerte Baumstämme in den Trails.


----------



## Naish90 (15. Mai 2014)

Habe mal für Sonntag eine Tour eingestellt!
Es soll ja trocken sein


----------



## Kraksler (15. Mai 2014)

Heute ein kleine Runde über die Glessener Höhe gefahren. Beppe kam mir entgegen. Sorry Bepe aber ich war gerade auf meiner Zeitmesstour und konnte nicht stoppen.


----------



## Beppe (15. Mai 2014)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Heute ein kleine Runde über die Glessener Höhe gefahren. Beppe kam mir entgegen. Sorry Bepe aber ich war gerade auf meiner Zeitmesstour und konnte nicht stoppen.



Lol. Noch so ein Stravasklave


----------



## Naish90 (18. Mai 2014)

Tolle Sonnentour heute.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer.


----------



## ge.len (18. Mai 2014)

Die Tour heute hat viel Spaß gemacht. Dank an unseren Guide Ingo.


----------



## brigdompteur (20. Mai 2014)

Hi,
bin morgen (Mittwoch) unterwegs und fahr um 18:00 Uhr die alte Aachener Str an,wer mitfahren möchte kann sich ja dann mir anschließen.
Gruß


----------



## AAFA (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo. Dietmar,

War gestern mit Ingo unterwegs und am Montag hatte ich auch schon einige Meter auf dem Rad verbracht. Schade wäre gerne mitgefahren. wünsche dir und deine eventuellen Mitfahrern heute viel Spaß.

Andreas


----------



## brigdompteur (21. Mai 2014)

Schöne Runde bei bestem Wetter heute mit Andreas und Walter gedreht,47km waren es dann bei mir.
Gruß


----------



## Naish90 (24. Mai 2014)

Für Morgen ist eine locker Runde drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (28. Mai 2014)

Wo und wann????????


----------



## AAFA (29. Mai 2014)

Hi Freddy,

Der letzte Sonntag war gemeint, Ingo ist heute Kiten.


Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Mai 2014)

Ok
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Juni 2014)

Habe dann für Samstag endlich mal wieder eine Tour eingetragen.
Das Wetter soll schön warm werden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juni 2014)

Erste Tour nach langer Zeit.Es war eine Schöne und warme Tour mit Dietmar und Pino.
Da ich schon etwas früher unterwegs war habe ich mich vorzeitigverabschiedet.
Fazit ist aber das Ich nach langer Auszeit noch einiges auzuholen habe.
Das heisst also fahren,fahren und nochmal fahren.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 60,68km bei einem Schnitt von 20,58kmh.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## spökes (9. Juni 2014)

Ich war heute oben und 2 min. später kam die Erfrischung von oben. GENIAL !!


----------



## jim-beam (10. Juni 2014)

So ein Lagebericht von Heute !!
Komme gerade von der Gh ! Absolutes Chaos , es gibt keinen Weg oder Trail der nicht mit umgestürzten Bäumen blockiert ist.
Stromhaus ebenfalls . Abtsbusch bin ich nach 200m zurück gefahren dort lag alle 20m ein Baum.Also um die Hauptwege mache ich mir
keine sorgen die werden in den nächsten Tagen wieder frei sein.Aber unsere Trails da glaube ich müssten wir wohl mal zusammen mit
Säge und MenPower dran gehen !!
Für die die Morgen fahren ! passt auf.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Z-E-T (10. Juni 2014)

Haben heute morgen mal das Wetter genutzt,
um eine kleine Tour zu fahren und mussten feststellen das es keinen Trail mehr gab der befahrbar ist.
Am Abtsbusch sind wir dann auch umgedreht,
hat einfach keinen Spaß gemacht immer wieder absteigen zu müssen.


----------



## franzek (10. Juni 2014)

jim-beam schrieb:


> So ein Lagebericht von Heute !!
> Komme gerade von der Gh ! Absolutes Chaos , es gibt keinen Weg oder Trail der nicht mit umgestürzten Bäumen blockiert ist.
> Stromhaus ebenfalls . Abtsbusch bin ich nach 200m zurück gefahren dort lag alle 20m ein Baum.Also um die Hauptwege mache ich mir
> keine sorgen die werden in den nächsten Tagen wieder frei sein.Aber unsere Trails da glaube ich müssten wir wohl mal zusammen mit
> ...



An die Laubsäge fertig looooossss

gruß
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (10. Juni 2014)

Jau. Ich konnte mir heute joggenderweise ein Bild machen.
Anbei Schnappschüsse von der gestrig  über die Nachbarschaft heranziehenden Front.


----------



## AAFA (10. Juni 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Jau. Ich konnte mir heute joggenderweise ein Bild machen.
> Anbei Schnappschüsse von der gestrig  über die Nachbarschaft heranziehenden Front.





Hi Beppe,

Tolle Aufnahmen.


----------



## AAFA (10. Juni 2014)

Habe gerade den Toureintrag für Morgen gesehen, leider habe ich Spätschicht. Wünsch euch eine Schöne survival Tour für Morgen.


Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Juni 2014)

So war dann gestern mit Dietmar,Walter und Pino hier auf der Glessener unterwegs.
Sieht echt übel aus,überall liegen die Bäume quer über den Weg.
Der Abtsbusch ist gar nicht mehr Fahrbar.Also sind wir rüber zum Bergheimer-Loch.
Da war dann auch alles in Ordnung.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 41,20km.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jim-beam (13. Juni 2014)

Abtsbusch & Steilkurven Trail sind frei !
Gruß


----------



## jim-beam (15. Juni 2014)

So Heute die Abfahrt am Stromhaus frei gesägt und aufgeräumt.
Man beachte auch das neue Mountainbike Marke Sturmbike 
Gruß & bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (15. Juni 2014)

Super Jürgen,den Trail zum Grillplatz runter wurde heute auch durch Friedhelm zwei MTBikern und meiner wenigkeit von einem Querliegenden Baum befreit,nur hatten wir nicht so eine große Säge dabei.Ging aber dann doch mit vereinten Kräften.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Freddy41 (15. Juni 2014)

War dann heute mit Dietmar eine lockere Runde hier bei uns.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 51,29km und dreimal Sägen


----------



## jim-beam (15. Juni 2014)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Super Jürgen,den Trail zum Grillplatz runter wurde heute auch durch Friedhelm zwei MTBikern und meiner wenigkeit von einem Querliegenden Baum befreit,nur hatten wir nicht so eine große Säge dabei.Ging aber dann doch mit vereinten Kräften.
> Gruß Dietmar



Ja hatte ich gesehen , den wollte ich danach noch frei Sägen , war aber froh als ich sah das das schon gemacht wurde.
Hatte dann noch ein bisschen aufgeräumt .
Gruß


----------



## pd1 (16. Juni 2014)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> War dann heute mit Dietmar eine lockere Runde hier bei uns.
> Bei mir waren es dann auch 51,29km und dreimal Sägen


Ja Danke euch ich konnte dann in einem durch fahren ....war gut ...
Gruß Patrick


----------



## AAFA (16. Juni 2014)

Weltklasse 

Finde ich super was ihr da gemacht habt. Die Naturgewalten sind schon enorm.

Andreas


----------



## Basti1991 (17. Juni 2014)

Huhu zusammen,

ich heiße Basti und komme aus Frechen. Ich habe jetzt eine ganze Weile im WWW nach Leuten aus dem Raum Frechen gesucht, bei denen ich mal mitfahren könnte.Also wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr auch absolute Neulinge mitfahren lasst ? =) 

Ein bisschen Biketalent,wenn man es denn so nennen kann, ist vorhanden und ein halbwegs vernünftiges Einsteigerbike auch ;-)

Gruß Basti


----------



## AAFA (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Bastian,

Freddy41 hat für Morgen 18 Uhr eine Tour eingetragen.
Du findest die Tour unter Fahrgemeinschaften/ Last Minute Biking.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Basti1991 (17. Juni 2014)

Cool danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Leider habe ich diese Woche Spät-bzw. Nachtschicht. Ich wäre dann am langen Wochenende bzw. nächste Woche dabei.
Wie weit im voraus Plant Ihr eure Touren denn ?

Gruß basti =)


----------



## Freddy41 (17. Juni 2014)

Hi Bastian
Wir planen nicht,denn wir fahren immer Mittwochs um 18.00 Uhr
und Samstags um 13.30 Uhr.Also immer mal ins LMB schauen und
dich dann einfach eintragen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## HJS-FORE (18. Juni 2014)

Ich bin ja mehr mit dem Pferd auf der Glessener Höhe unterwegs. Mit dem Rad meist nur wenn ich auf dem Weg zum Stall bin.
Für ne Tour mit dem Rad komme ich eher selten dahin. Aber das Gelände ist schon echt genial da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzek (19. Juni 2014)

@ Jürschen
Danke für deine Wohltat  
PS. Hab im Moment super viel um die Ohren und komme nicht zum fahren :-(
Gruß
Frank


----------



## AAFA (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Gestern spontan mit Ingo und Michael eine kleine Runde übers Bergheimer Loch rüber zur Fischbach Höhe und von dort zum Glessener Gipfel Kreuz gefahren. Dabei haben wir die Truppe um Freddy zweimal getroffen. Die hatten ein gutes Tempo drauf und dabei konnten die noch lächeln . Bei mir waren es am Ende 32km bei einem gemäßigtem Tempo von 19 km/h. Anschließend wurde der Speicher bei einem kühlen  Bier aufgefüllt.
Hoffe die Truppe um Freddy hatten auch viel Spaß. 
Leider bin ich am Samstag Beruflich verhindert, hoffe dann bei der nächsten Tour dabei sein zu können.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Beppe (19. Juni 2014)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Gestern spontan mit Ingo und Michael eine kleine Runde übers Bergheimer Loch rüber zur Fischbach Höhe und von dort zum Glessener Gipfel Kreuz gefahren. Dabei haben wir die Truppe um Freddy zweimal getroffen. Die hatten ein gutes Tempo drauf und dabei konnten die noch lächeln . Bei mir waren es am Ende 32km bei einem gemäßigtem Tempo von 19 km/h. Anschließend wurde der Speicher bei einem kühlen  Bier aufgefüllt.
> Hoffe die Truppe um Freddy hatten auch viel Spaß.
> ...



Speicher füllen müssen wir auch .... ein ganzer Kasten Forst wartet schon auf uns.
Gruß von Jörg u mir aus dem herrlichen Vinschgau


----------



## AAFA (19. Juni 2014)

Hi Pino,

Schon wieder in Urlaub? Dann noch viel Spaß beim Biken.

Andreas


----------



## Freddy41 (19. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute
Die Tour gestern mit Andreas,Dietmar und Walter war mal wieder klasse.
Unterwegs dann Ingo,Andreas und Michael getroffen.
Bei mir waren es dann 51,61km.
Heute dann eine lockerer Tour mit Tochter und Sohn gefahren
dabei kam uns dann Anna entgegen.
Bei uns waren es dann 33,65km
@Pino 
Dir und Jörg wünsche ich noch einen tollen Urlaub.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juni 2014)

So Leute
Heute dann mal eine Schöne Tour zur Sophie mit Anna,Dietmar,Walter und Jürgen
gefahren.Das waren dann auch bei mir stolze 80,73km bei 637hm.
Hoffe die Tour hat allen [email protected] Anna,Ich hoffe es war nicht zu 
viel für dich.Freue mich auf weiter Touren mit euch.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## 19anna94 (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Herzlichen Dank für die sehr schöne Tour 
@ Friedhelm alles super )

LG Anna


----------



## londart (21. Juni 2014)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch neu hier und kenn mich noch nicht so mit dem forum aus. ich komme aus horrem und würde mich gern für die ein oder andere tour anschließen, wenn es zeitlich passt. ohne jetzt hier alles zu lesen, wann fahrt ihr denn immer und wo wäre der treffpunkt?

viele grüße

björn


----------



## Freddy41 (22. Juni 2014)

Hi Björn
Immer Mittwochs um 18.00 Uhr und Samstags um 13.30 Uhr.
Treffpunkt ist dann die Alte Aachenerstrasse in Königsdorf.
Da ich aus Quadrath komme können wir uns auch um 17.30 Uhr
an der Aral in Horrem treffen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (22. Juni 2014)




----------



## Freddy41 (22. Juni 2014)

Hier die Bilder von der Sophie


----------



## jim-beam (22. Juni 2014)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hier die Bilder von der Sophie


Ja super !! war auch eine schöne Tour .
Gruß an alle


----------



## brigdompteur (22. Juni 2014)

Ja,sehr schön gestern,hat spass gemacht.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## spökes (22. Juni 2014)

Da muß ich auch mal wieder ruff ^^


----------



## londart (22. Juni 2014)

hallo friedhelm,

das klingt doch sehr gut, dann werde ich mal gucken, ob es von der arbeit paßt. ich plan den mittwoch 17:30 an der aral schon mal ein. 

schöne bilder vom römerturm.

vg

björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (22. Juni 2014)

Alles klar Björn
Dann treffen wir uns an der Aral.
Falls es bei dir nicht klappt,gib mir vorher Bescheid.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## londart (22. Juni 2014)

mach ich, denke morgen werde ich sehen, was bei mir die woche so ansteht.
vg

björn


----------



## londart (25. Juni 2014)

hallo friedhelm,
ich hab dir hier übers forum ne nachricht mit meiner nur geschrieben weil es bei mir morgen eventue knapp wird, wenn nicht alles klappt, wie geplant. 
vg
björn


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Juni 2014)

Gestrige Tour mit Björn,Dietmar,Frank,Andreas und Sven hier bei uns auf der 
Glessener-Höhe gefahren.Das Wetter war super und die Mitfahrer alle klasse.
Unterwegs noch Ingo getroffen der dann die letzten Meter mit uns zusammen
gefahren ist.Bei mir waren es dann auch 48,57km.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## londart (28. Juni 2014)

vielen dank für die tolle runde, hat wirklich spaß gemacht mit euch. wenn ich meinen husten los bin, bin ich gern wieder dabei! 
vg
björn


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Juni 2014)

OK freut mich das es dir gefallen hat.
Dann erst einmal gute Besserung.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## dom_i (1. Juli 2014)

Hallöchen!
Hat von euch jemand Lust am kommenden Samstag mit dem Auto zum Nürburgring aufzubrechen um dann dort mit dem Rad eine Tour zu drehen?  Ich habe leider nicht so die Ortskenntnisse, daher wäre ein Guide super! (Sonst suchen wir uns einen Weg ) Vllt haben ja ein paar Mann Lust?

Ich war vor ein paar Wochen schonmal dort und bin direkt an der Nordschleife entlang gefahren, das war hammer!


----------



## Andreas.blub (2. Juli 2014)

Danke fürs warten heute, ich denke ihr wisst wer ich bin 

Hoffe habe euch nicht zu sehr gebremst. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens bei welchen Forennamen ich aufpassen muss .
Gegen Ende war ich wirklich am Ende und meine Wade fing an zu krampfen  lang nicht mehr gehabt.

Waren dann 33,1km bei einem Schnitt von 18,3km/h. Meine Leistungsgrenze


----------



## Beppe (2. Juli 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Danke fürs warten heute, ich denke ihr wisst wer ich bin
> 
> Hoffe habe euch nicht zu sehr gebremst. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens bei welchen Forennamen ich aufpassen muss .
> Gegen Ende war ich wirklich am Ende und meine Wade fing an zu krampfen  lang nicht mehr gehabt.
> ...



Na der Krampf ursachte wohl eher in der fehlenden Trinkflasche als dem heutigen Tempo. 
Konnte den Schnitt suf den letzten Heimwegmetern noch auf 20 drücken. ^^

Bes demnäx


----------



## Andreas.blub (2. Juli 2014)

Oder dem Mangel an mitgebrachten Bananen.

Wasser hilft bei Krämpfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (4. Juli 2014)

Wieso Wasser????


----------



## HJS-FORE (5. Juli 2014)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Wieso Wasser????


Zum trinken?


----------



## Freddy41 (5. Juli 2014)

Wer trinkt Wasser pur????


----------



## HJS-FORE (5. Juli 2014)

Na Bier ist ja blöd auf ner Tour


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. Juli 2014)

Normalerweise immer Wasser pur, weil alles andere in der Trinkblase nicht so toll ist


----------



## HJS-FORE (6. Juli 2014)

Wenn überhaupt dann hab ich Mineralwasser dabei. Meist fahr ich ohne. Für die 2 Stunden geht geht das. 
Zur Not habe ich am hallerhof ne Flasche Sprudel stehen.


----------



## AAFA (7. Juli 2014)

Am Hallerhof trinke ich aber was anderes wie Wasser, das gehört doch den Pferden.


----------



## HJS-FORE (7. Juli 2014)

AAFA schrieb:


> Am Hallerhof trinke ich aber was anderes wie Wasser, das gehört doch den Pferden.


Mein Pferd gibt mir gerne was ab!


----------



## AAFA (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bikergemeinde,

Komme gerade von der Glessener. Hier ist der untere Teil vom Abtsbusch nur mit zwei kletter Passagen zu fahren.
Desweiteren ist der Bahntrail zum Parkplatz Alte Köln Aachener Str. Mit einer kleinen Fluss Durchquerung zu fahren. 
Für alle die das Bergheimer Loch ab und an befahren, hier gibt es auch einen Trail weniger, komplett ausgespült.
Passt bitte auf allen Trails auf, diese sind teilweise sehr gut ausgespült.

Viel Spaß am Finalwochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (11. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Info


----------



## jim-beam (11. Juli 2014)

War heute auch auf der GH ,
Also Abtsbusch kann von der Eisenbahnbrücke links runter nicht zu Ende gefahren werden !
Da am Ende der Schleife da wo es wieder auf den Fuß & Radweg geht vorher zwei Bäume den Weg versperren.
Ebenfalls Achtung bei den Abfahren am Stromhaus & die folgende mit den zwei Betonstufen !! Alles sehr ausgespült.
Werde wohl wenn das Wetter mitspielt Morgen mal auf die Straße ausweichen.
Gruß und bis bald mal wieder !!


----------



## PietAM (15. Juli 2014)

Ja, mit der "kleinen" Flussdurchfahrt am Bahntrail kann ich nur bestätigen. Bin ihn umfahren, da ich nicht einschätzen konnte, wie tief das Wasser ist. Habe auch einige Gleichgesinnte unterwegs gesehen. Bei den Temperaturen ist's mal wieder richtig angenehm!


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Juli 2014)

Da ich heute früher frei hatte,habe ich mal eine Strassenrunde eingelegt.
Es waren dann auch 48,10km bei einer Fahrzeit von 1:37,58 Std.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Saslong (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
ohne mir die 133 Seiten zuvor durchzulesen, grätsche ich einfach rein 
Bei mir geht aufgrund von Gebrechen nicht mehr all zu viel außer Radfahren.... entgegen des Rates meines Orthopäden, der mir empfohlen hat, lieber mim Rad auf der Strasse zu bleiben, habe ich mich fürs Mountainbiken entschieden
Rad ist gekauft, die ersten Runden durch die Hügel um die Frechener Quarzwerke sind absolviert...
Hat Jemand von Euch Muse, mich in die schöne weite Welt der Glessener Höhe einzuführen? Bzw das ein oder andere Anfänger-Ründchen mit mir zu drehen?
Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## Andreas.blub (17. Juli 2014)

Ich werde heute gegen 16.45 eine Runde drehen. Könntest dich dranhängen und wir gucken mal was an Trails so geht im Moment. Falls das überhaupt schon auf dem Plan steht. Für höheren forstweganteil bin ich eher nicht der Typ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saslong (17. Juli 2014)

Wow, danke für die schnelle Antwort! Sag mir früh genug Bescheid, dann bin ich auch spontan  heut klappt leider nicht!
Fährt morgen Abend Jemand? Oder Sonntag?


----------



## Andreas.blub (17. Juli 2014)

Bin wieder zurück.

Unter der Woche ists bei mir meist so spontan. Wenns Wetter und die Zeit passt wird gefahren.

Ich kann auch nur noch mal allen raten vorsichtig zu sein. Alles was sandig und steil ist, ist zum Teil extremst ausgewaschen. Sogar Forstwege. Wenn man da ne enge Kurve zu schnell nimmt und in so eine Rinne reinkommt, hallejula 

Die steile Rampe hinter der Wetterhütte Richtung Gipfelkreuz hoch z.B.. Da hats mich gerade bei der Abfahrt fast gelegt.


----------



## jim-beam (17. Juli 2014)

Saslong schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ohne mir die 133 Seiten zuvor durchzulesen, grätsche ich einfach rein
> Bei mir geht aufgrund von Gebrechen nicht mehr all zu viel außer Radfahren.... entgegen des Rates meines Orthopäden, der mir empfohlen hat, lieber mim Rad auf der Strasse zu bleiben, habe ich mich fürs Mountainbiken entschieden
> Rad ist gekauft, die ersten Runden durch die Hügel um die Frechener Quarzwerke sind absolviert...
> ...



Hi ,
Von wo kommst du den oder besser wo Wohnst du !!
Da ich von Hücheln Starte fahre ich immer die Teerstraße hoch zum Haupttor Quarzwerke von dort durch den Wald,
dann Aachenerstr.hoch und über die Glessener. Fahre auch 2-3 mal die Woche.Wenn du möchtest kannst du gerne mal mitfahren.
Meine Zeiten sind unterschiedlich so 16.15 frühestens oder auch Abends ab 18.00 Uhr.
Fahrdauer je nach dem etwa 2 Std. und 40 km.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Saslong (17. Juli 2014)

Hey Jürgen, klar gerne fahr ich mit!
Die Sache scheint etwas kompliziert - ich selbe komme aus Ehrenfeld, mein Rad steht aber (noch) in Frechen. "Frechen-City" nennt man das wohl  gegenüber Marktkauf.
Ich bin morgen und Sonntag da. 18 h kann ich morgen schaffen! Vlt. klappt´s ja....


----------



## PietAM (18. Juli 2014)

Waren gestern zu zweit unterwegs zu einer ausgedehnten Runde in, um und auf der G-H. Alles in allem schöne Tour bei Top Wetter!


----------



## AAFA (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo Freunde des Bikesports,

Habe gestern ebenfalls eine kleine Runde über die GH gemacht und dabei am Glessener Kreuz einen Aushang gesehen, der für den 26.9. den ersten Bergheimer Marathon angekündigt hat, BM500. Hat einer von euch schon davon gehört?
Die Tour war ansonsten nicht schlecht, aktuell trocknen die Wege gut ab und der spontane Bach am Bahntrail ist auch wieder verschwunden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## PietAM (20. Juli 2014)

So heute bei heißen Temperaturen nochmals unterwegs gewesen. Klasse Runde


----------



## Beppe (22. Juli 2014)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Bikesports,
> 
> Habe gestern ebenfalls eine kleine Runde über die GH gemacht und dabei am Glessener Kreuz einen Aushang gesehen, der für den 26.9. den ersten Bergheimer Marathon angekündigt hat, BM500. Hat einer von euch schon davon gehört?
> Die Tour war ansonsten nicht schlecht, aktuell trocknen die Wege gut ab und der spontane Bach am Bahntrail ist auch wieder verschwunden.
> ...


----------



## Beppe (22. Juli 2014)

https://www.regenwald.org/aktion/960/die-duemmste-idee-abholzen-fuer-sand

*Unterzeichnen, posten, liken, weiterleiten!*


----------



## jim-beam (22. Juli 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> https://www.regenwald.org/aktion/960/die-duemmste-idee-abholzen-fuer-sand
> 
> *Unterzeichnen, posten, liken, weiterleiten!*


Erledigt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (23. Juli 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> https://www.regenwald.org/aktion/960/die-duemmste-idee-abholzen-fuer-sand
> 
> *Unterzeichnen, posten, liken, weiterleiten!*




erledigt !


----------



## PietAM (23. Juli 2014)

Im Netz kann ich über den BM500 nichts finden ... sonst jemand vielleicht?


----------



## Beppe (23. Juli 2014)

PietAM schrieb:


> Im Netz kann ich über den BM500 nichts finden ... sonst jemand vielleicht?




Ne. Alles sehr mysteriös. Veranstalter ist die right connection gmbh. Im Netz kann ich auch nix finden. Ich kann auch kaum glauben, dass die Veranstaltung überhaupt zu genehmigen ist.
Wahrscheinlich sammelt da einer Emailsadressen.


----------



## DJ-Mix (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ein Anfänger (ca. 2-3 Wochen mit neuem Bike) bei Euch mitradeln?
Fahre ein Radon 150 9.0 / und durchschnittlich 20km (alleine :-(  . . .) rund um Bedburg, Bergheim, Glessen, Sophienhöhe, etc.
Komme selber aus Bedburg, bin aber relativ Mobil.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Andreas.blub (24. Juli 2014)

Kannst du mit Sicherheit 
Langsam rantasten ist drin. Sonntag dreht bestimmt jemand eine Runde


----------



## DJ-Mix (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Andreas,

wie sind den so Eure Zeiten?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Beppe (24. Juli 2014)

DJ-Mix schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> wie sind den so Eure Zeiten?
> 
> ...



Schau mal bei LMB (last minute biking) rein.
Durschnittsgeschwindigkeiten liegen bei 20 km/h.


----------



## DJ-Mix (24. Juli 2014)

@Beppe

Danke für den Hinweis

da werde ich dan wohl noch was üben um an den Durchschnitt zu kommen
meiner liegt zw. 17 - 20


----------



## jim-beam (24. Juli 2014)

PietAM schrieb:


> Im Netz kann ich über den BM500 nichts finden ... sonst jemand vielleicht?


Ich auch nicht !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim-beam (24. Juli 2014)

DJ-Mix schrieb:


> @Beppe
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis
> 
> ...



Reicht  !


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte mal an alle einen netten gruß hier lassen, mein bike session ist leider fürs erste zu ende. Musste auc h meinen Alp-X absagen, dies jahr ist echt zum heulen.
Erst mein sturz im april mit schulterprellung dann ein bandscheibenvorfall und jetzt eine schleimbeutelentzündung am arm. Ich hoffe das ich in 4-6 wochen wieder aufs bike kann.


----------



## Andreas.blub (25. Juli 2014)

Oh wei. Gute Besserung!


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Juli 2014)

merci


----------



## Saslong (25. Juli 2014)

Oh je... ich fühle mit Dir! Hoffentlich verläuft die Heilung wie geplant!


----------



## jim-beam (25. Juli 2014)

Hast mich ja schön hängen lassen !!  
Gute Besserung und ich melde mich nach dem Alpen X !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (25. Juli 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal an alle einen netten gruß hier lassen, mein bike session ist leider fürs erste zu ende. Musste auc h meinen Alp-X absagen, dies jahr ist echt zum heulen.
> Erst mein sturz im april mit schulterprellung dann ein bandscheibenvorfall und jetzt eine schleimbeutelentzündung am arm. Ich hoffe das ich in 4-6 wochen wieder aufs bike kann.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 307998




Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung, es gibt doch sicherlich ein MTB für einarmige, oder?



Andreas


----------



## Saslong (25. Juli 2014)

AAFA schrieb:


> es gibt doch sicherlich ein MTB für einarmige, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> Andreas



Dann denk aber trotzdem an vorderradbremse - in Köln werden ja neuerdings auch knöllchen an Einarmigen verteilt!  ;-)


----------



## franzek (26. Juli 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal an alle einen netten gruß hier lassen, mein bike session ist leider fürs erste zu ende. Musste auc h meinen Alp-X absagen, dies jahr ist echt zum heulen.
> Erst mein sturz im april mit schulterprellung dann ein bandscheibenvorfall und jetzt eine schleimbeutelentzündung am arm. Ich hoffe das ich in 4-6 wochen wieder aufs bike kann.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 307998



Hey George,

auch von mir gute Besserung. 
PS: Tubeless funzt. Besten Dank nochmal für dein ProfKnowhow

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Freddy41 (26. Juli 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal an alle einen netten gruß hier lassen, mein bike session ist leider fürs erste zu ende. Musste auc h meinen Alp-X absagen, dies jahr ist echt zum heulen.
> Erst mein sturz im april mit schulterprellung dann ein bandscheibenvorfall und jetzt eine schleimbeutelentzündung am arm. Ich hoffe das ich in 4-6 wochen wieder aufs bike kann.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 307998


Hi Georg 
Auch alles Gute von mir.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## wieSommer (29. Juli 2014)

Hey 
komme aus der Gegend und würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen wenn das OK ist. Unter lmb habe ich keine Tour gefunden  Tragt ihr euch dort ein oder habt ihr einen regelmäßigen "Fahrplan"?
LG AL


----------



## Andreas.blub (30. Juli 2014)

Mit erschrecken musste ich heute feststellen, dass das Land NRW wohl etwas gegen Mountainbiken im Königsdorfer Forst hat. Habe gleich mal einen Thread im Open Trails Bereich gestartet. Über eure Unterstützung würde ich mich freuen . Es betrifft uns ja alle. Zettel gefunden rund ums Bombenloch. Gipfelkreuz hing nix. Unten am Parkplatz im Schaukasten auch (noch) nicht.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/landesbetrieb-forst-und-wald-nrw.716301/


----------



## Andreas.blub (1. August 2014)

Jemand heute noch unterwegs?


----------



## brigdompteur (3. August 2014)

So nachdem ich 4 Wochen lang nur Rennrad gefahren bin,habe ich heute mal 50 km auf der Glessener Höhe und dem Bergheimer Loch auf griffigen Trails unter die Stollen nehmen können.Habe unterweges keine MTBiker gesichtet,wohl noch alle im Urlaub.

Gruß


----------



## PietAM (3. August 2014)

War heute auch unterwegs und hab ein paar Biker gesehen. Schöne Tour im trockenen!


----------



## Tabaluga_1 (4. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,
bin zwar nicht so oft hier im Forum unterwegs, dafür umso öfter auf der Glessener Höhe und im Königsdorfer Wald.

Zum Theama [email protected]

Ich habe auch dieses Plakat für das Rennen im September gelesen, bin natürlich sehr interessiert an der Veranstaltung.

Daraufhin habe ich einmal bei der "Right Connection GmbH" angerufen. Die Frau am Telefon war sehr nett und hat mir versichert, dass die Veranstaltung kein Fake ist und die entsprechenden Genehmigungen zur Veranstaltung in der letzten Woche alle erteilt worden sind.

Ihr Mann ist der Organisator, wird mich heute oder Morgen zurückrufen.

Das Schild am Gipfelkreuz fehlt ja mittlerweile, es gibt aber auch einen Aushang in Bergheim im Fitnessstudio "Difra" (Vitaminsport)

Veranstalter ist tatsächlich die Right Connection GmbH, in Person Herr Matthias Schmidt, mit dem ich eben telefoniert habe. Die Anmeldeunterlagen sollen ab Anfang nächster Woche rausgehen.

Freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die Veranstaltung

viele Grüße

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. August 2014)

Ich habe heute die Anmeldeunterlagen erhalten.
Für 20€ ist mam dabei.


----------



## Beppe (6. August 2014)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die Anmeldeunterlagen erhalten.
> Für 20€ ist mam dabei.



Hab die Mail auch bekommen. Dafür bekommt man anderwo nen Marathon auf nem Silbertablett serviert.
Die Orga hat sich wohl an die hiesigen Immobilienpreisen orientiert. 
Dasimmernichtdabei.


----------



## jim-beam (6. August 2014)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die Anmeldeunterlagen erhalten.
> Für 20€ ist mam dabei.


Also ich finde nichts im www.Netz !!! über diesen Marathon.


----------



## Tabaluga_1 (6. August 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hab die Mail auch bekommen. Dafür bekommt man anderwo nen Marathon auf nem Silbertablett serviert.
> Die Orga hat sich wohl an die hiesigen Immobilienpreisen orientiert.
> Dasimmernichtdabei.




Das Problem ist halt, dass mann ohne Sponsoren die Kosten komplett auf die Teilnehmer umlegen muss.


----------



## on any sunday (6. August 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hab die Mail auch bekommen. Dafür bekommt man anderwo nen Marathon auf nem Silbertablett serviert.



Anderswo? Liegt das neben Langlangher?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. August 2014)

Dies soll mal die Seite werden: http://www.bm500.de/

find ich irgendwie schwach knapp 1 1/2 Monate vor beginn der Veranstaltung so wenig Infos


----------



## Freddy41 (10. August 2014)

Also ich lasse mir die Unterlagen auch einmal zukommen.
20€ ist zwar viel.Dafür habe ich aber keinen Anfahrtsweg von
100km und es ist doch gut das hier auch mal was in die Wege
geleitet wird.


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2014)

In den heutigen Zeiten ist 20 EUR für einen Marathon eher wenig. Aber warum sollte ich Geld ausgeben, um in meinem "Wohnzimmer" rumzufahren?


----------



## PietAM (10. August 2014)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Dies soll mal die Seite werden: http://www.bm500.de/
> 
> find ich irgendwie schwach knapp 1 1/2 Monate vor beginn der Veranstaltung so wenig Infos



Der Link ist mittlerweile aktiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (12. August 2014)

Fotoquelle: Facebookseite von den Frosthelmen


Die Planung für die BM500 Veranstaltung stellt sich offenbar als Sargnagel für das Miteinander verschiedenster Interessengruppen auf der GH dar und scheint schlafende Geister geweckt zu haben.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (13. August 2014)

Habe ich heute morgen auch gelesen. Mir war die Veranstaltung von Anfang an nicht ganz geheuer.

Habe den Veranstalter mal angeschrieben. Mal sehen was für eine Antwort zurück kommt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beppe (17. August 2014)

http://www.dimb.de/

"Biker brauchen kein Fitness-Studio

Auch keine Turnhalle, keinen Fußballplatz und kein Schwimmbad. Für uns muss man keine Böden versiegeln, keine Kanalisation graben und keinen Parkplatz anlegen. Wir verursachen keine Heizkosten und brauchen keinen Hausmeister.

Biken ist, gerade dann wenn man von der Haustür aus losfahren kann, eine der umweltfreundlichsten Sportarten.

Auch dafür fordern wir Open Trails!"


----------



## AAFA (26. August 2014)

Hi Biker,

Seid ihr alle im Urlaub? Es ist ja nichts mehr los hier! Keine Einträge im LMB oder andere geistreiche Stimmungsbeiträge.
Werde wohl morgen vormittag mal eine kleine Runde über die Glessener machen, mein Arzt hat mit natürliche Fangopackungen verschrieben.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## londart (27. August 2014)

kann man die essen? 
ich war im urlaub, warte jetzt noch bis meine ellenbogenstauchung weg ist, dann bin ich wieder am start.


----------



## Naish90 (3. September 2014)

Habe dann für Sonntag mal eine Tour eingestellt.
Steht im LMB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roboman63 (4. September 2014)

Sorry , durch STARVA habe ich das Forum total vergessen. Werde mich aber bessern !
Gruß , Michael


----------



## londart (5. September 2014)

bin sonntag vielleicht dabei, muß mal gucken, ob ich bis dahin wieder strampeln kann, mein drahtesel hat mich gestern abgeworfen.


----------



## Naish90 (7. September 2014)

Nette Runde um die Quarzwerke mit 5 Mitfahrer. Bei mir waren es dann 48Km.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer.


----------



## jim-beam (7. September 2014)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Nette Runde um die Quarzwerke mit 5 Mitfahrer. Bei mir waren es dann 48Km.
> Danke an alle Mitfahrer.



Schade haben uns um 10 sec. verpasst !! An den letzten beiden aus eurer Gruppe bin ich oben am Parkplatz noch vorbei gefahren.
Da ich sie nicht kannte , wusste ich nicht ob ihr es seid. War aber im glauben das ich aus dem Augenwinkel noch Dietmar gesehen
habe ging aber alles so schnell.Naja dann beim nächsten mal !!
Gruß an alle !


----------



## Lette (7. September 2014)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Nette Runde um die Quarzwerke mit 5 Mitfahrer. Bei mir waren es dann 48Km.
> Danke an alle Mitfahrer.


Danke an den guide für die Tour u. die Pannenhilfe... nach 68 km war ich dann wieder zu Haus


----------



## brigdompteur (7. September 2014)

Ja,war mal wieder schön in der Gruppe zu fahren,bei mir waren es am ende 55km und einige hm.
Gruß


----------



## Freddy41 (8. September 2014)

War auch für mich endlich mal wieder eine klasse Tour.
Dank an den Guide und allen Mitfahrern.
Das beste war aber das ich die beiden Rennradfahrer
noch Richtung Quadrath überholt habe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Kraksler (8. September 2014)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Das beste war aber das ich die beiden Rennradfahrer
> noch Richtung Quadrath überholt habe.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Die haben sicherlich nur GA trainiert ...


----------



## Freddy41 (8. September 2014)

Bei Tempo 43 eher nicht


----------



## AAFA (9. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe mal für Morgen einen Termin eingetragen, denke das es mal wieder Zeit wird für eine Ü40 Tour.
Selbstverständlich sind auch jüngere begeisterte Biker gerne willkommen, wir nehmen dann etwas Rücksicht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (9. September 2014)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Habe mal für Morgen einen Termin eingetragen, denke das es mal wieder Zeit wird für eine Ü40 Tour.
> Selbstverständlich sind auch jüngere Bike begeisterte gerne willkommen, wir nehmen dann etwas Rücksicht.
> ...


 Dabei .


----------



## BM50189 (9. September 2014)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Habe mal für Morgen einen Termin eingetragen, denke das es mal wieder Zeit wird für eine Ü40 Tour.
> Selbstverständlich sind auch jüngere Bike begeisterte gerne willkommen, wir nehmen dann etwas Rücksicht.
> ...


bin zwar schon U 50... aber finde hier in dem wirwar deinen eintrag nicht für die tour ;-) OMG


----------



## AAFA (9. September 2014)

Hallo BM50189

Gehe doch oben auf den Reiter "mehr" und darunter findest du die Rubrik Fahrgemeinschaft/ Last Minute Biking. Dort ist es momentan der erste Eintrag, zumindest zurzeit.  

Gruß Andreas (AAFA)


----------



## BM50189 (9. September 2014)

Danke... habs gefunden


----------



## Verlierer (9. September 2014)

Wie, nen MTB-Rennen auf der Glessener Höhe? Hm, jetzt steht mein MTB in der Eifel, sonst würde ich ja mal gern ... wenn es einer braucht, ich hätte lieber nen Crosser. Für meine Belange wäre das sinnvoller als nen Fully.


----------



## AAFA (10. September 2014)

Heute mal wieder eine Ü40 Tour gefahren. Mit dabei waren neben Dietmar, Jürgen, Gerrit, Andreas, Ingo und natürlich meine Wenigkeit. Es wurden knappe 41 km gefahren. Der Streckenverlauf war vom Parkplatz Haller Hof rüber zum Bergheimer Loch, wo wir eigentlich Marco aufsammeln wollten. Hat leider nicht funktioniert und haben uns verpasst, vielleicht beim nächsten mal. Wir sind dann weiterbaut Fischbach Höhe und von dort zur Glessener. Hoffe allen hat es ein wenig gefallen.

Bis zum nächsten mal

Andreas


----------



## Naish90 (10. September 2014)

Klasse Tour! 
Andreas, danke fürs guiden.


----------



## jim-beam (10. September 2014)

War wieder mal eine schöne Tour mit euch !! Danke an den Guide !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Naish90 (12. September 2014)

Tour für Sonntag ist drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (13. September 2014)

Kann morgen leider nicht,wünsche Euch trozdem viel Spaß und gutes Wetter.
Gruß


----------



## Naish90 (14. September 2014)

Klasse  Tour  wieder . Danke an alle Mitfahrer. So kann es doch weiter gehen. Sonne pur und der Boden wird  auch immer besser.  Lg Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (14. September 2014)

War mal wieder eine klasse Tour mit perfektem Guide und super Mitfahrern.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (15. September 2014)

Auch wenn ich früherer aufgehört habe, kann es dem Freddy und Ingo nur zustimmen.

Andreas


----------



## Beppe (15. September 2014)

Jau, hat Spaß gemacht!

Anbei noch etwas zum schmunzeln, heulen, ...


----------



## AAFA (15. September 2014)

Da hat einer sich aber mühe gegeben. Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber der Preis ist ein wenig hoch, leider.
Pino nicht immer so negativ....

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (16. September 2014)

Also das fahren wir dann mit unserem Pukky .
Eine langweiligere Runde geht ja auch nicht....sollte bestimmt eine Treckingrunde werden.


----------



## jim-beam (16. September 2014)

Ich mit meinem Fatty !!!


----------



## Beppe (16. September 2014)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Ich mit meinem Fatty !!!




Kontere mit Stadtschlampe oder das S-Bahnhofsbike!


----------



## AAFA (16. September 2014)

Find eure Kommentare etwas unfair, aber unrecht habt ihr nicht.
Es ist doch gut das sich endlich mal einer darum kümmert den MTB Sport in unserer Region, ins positive Rampenlicht zu Rücken.

Andreas


----------



## jim-beam (16. September 2014)

OK ! Wir hören auf.


----------



## Saslong (17. September 2014)

Guten Morgen Jungs  
Hat Jemand Samstag Zeit und Lust?!


----------



## Roboman63 (29. September 2014)

BM 500 , ich war dabei ! Entgegen der vielen Kritiken , es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.

Gruß an Alle, Michael


----------



## AAFA (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Biker,

komme gerade von einer schönen herbstlichen Sommertour nach Köln und zurück über die Glessener. Die Verhältnisse im Wald zu hervorragend, die Luft einfach herrlich und die Farben im Wald toll. Solltet ihr Zeit haben, so schwingt euch auf das Bike und geniesst es.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (1. Oktober 2014)

War ja wohl ein voller Erfolg, der BM 500.


----------



## jim-beam (1. Oktober 2014)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> komme gerade von einer schönen herbstlichen Sommertour nach Köln und zurück über die Glessener. Die Verhältnisse im Wald zu hervorragend, die Luft einfach herrlich und die Farben im Wald toll. Solltet ihr Zeit haben, so schwingt euch auf das Bike und geniesst es.
> 
> ...



Da war ich Heute auch !! War super.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (1. Oktober 2014)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Da war ich Heute auch !! War super.
> Gruß Jürgen


Hattest Du ein grünes Trikot an? Dann hättest Du mich ja beinahe umgenieten. War der Gelbe der grade hoch zur Glessener fuhr.


----------



## jim-beam (1. Oktober 2014)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Hattest Du ein grünes Trikot an? Dann hättest Du mich ja beinahe umgenieten. War der Gelbe der grade hoch zur Glessener fuhr.



Oh Sorry , ja das war ich !! Ich war ein wenig zu schnell in der Kurve und hatte auf dem Schotter so meine Reifen Probleme.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Z-E-T (19. Oktober 2014)

Heute endlich mal wieder eine wirklich schöne Tour mit Silvio und meiner Freundin gefahren.
Kilometer waren es nicht ganz so viele, da wir viel Fahrtechnik trainiert haben.
Mein Bike und ich sahen am Ende trotzdem aus wie Sau.
Hoffe mal ihr habt das schöne Wetter heute auch genutzt 
VG
Eric


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Oktober 2014)

Hi leute

Ich weis das hat jetzt nix mit touren zu tuen, aber vieleicht hat jemand inbteresse.

Da ich keine Avid bremse mehr habe, habe ich 2 satz Truckerco semimetalick Bremsbeläge für elixier 5 bis elixier X0 für kleines geld abzugenen.

Fahre diesen belag in meiner XT und muss sagen für so kleines geld ein hammer belag!

bei interesse kurze PN!

Verkauft


----------



## PietAM (9. November 2014)

War heute mal wieder auf einer schönen herbstlichen Runde in, um und auf der G-H unterwegs inkl. Quarzwerke über Horrem zur Fischbachhöhe, Abtsbusch etc.. Von oben herrlich trocken, der Wind aber schon recht kühl, von unten war alles dabei von trocken und hart bis triefend nass und butterweich. Das Bike inkl. dem Biker haben eine deutliche Braunfärbung erlitten. Die herrlich bunten Blätter der herbstlichen Bäume, waren eine Augenweide. Hier und da eine Wheelieeinheit dürft natürlich auch nicht fehlen! Habe einige gleichgesinnte Biker, viele Wanderer, Jogger und Reiter getroffen. Alle waren gut drauf und haben sich dem schönen Wetter und der Landschaft erfreut. Hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht!
Ride on!


----------



## Beppe (13. November 2014)

Hallo Urlauber, Schichtarbeiter,  Krankfeirer....

will morgen Vormittag nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder auf die Glessener. Jemand Interesse an ein paar gem. Km?

-> pn oder sms

Gruß Beppe


----------



## Beppe (13. November 2014)

..... und Schüler/Studenten


----------



## Naish90 (16. November 2014)

Hey Leute,
wollte mal nach fragen ob Interesse besteht unsere alte wöchentliche Mittwochstour, Start am Hallerhof 18.00 Uhr, wieder aufleben zu lassen? Dann würde ich wieder was einstellen. Wenn es am nächsten Mittwoch trocken sein sollte werde ich einen Versuch in Angriff nehmen.
Ich stelle gleich mal was ein. Wenn bis Dienstagabend kein Eintrag ist nehme ich die Tour wieder raus.

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## muschi (17. November 2014)

Zum BM 500 kann ich auch noch was zusteuern, ist zwar jetzt schon was länger her, aber der Thread ist mir durchgegangen.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/10/lost-in-glessen-auf-der-suche-nach.html?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (19. November 2014)

Schöne Runde mit Dietmar und Eric bei trockenem Wetter .Es waren dann doch noch 35 km bei schweren Boden.


----------



## PietAM (19. November 2014)

War gestern auch auf der G-H und wollte ne schöne Trailrunde fahren, die Trails waren aber teils sehr zäh u. matschig, bin dann auf die Wirtschaftswege ausgewichen und habe die Tour zur Fitness-/Wheelierunde gewandelt, es muss erstmal einige Tage trocken bleiben (oder knackig kalt werden) um die Trails wieder richtig rocken zu können.
Ride on!


----------



## dom_i (14. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ist hier nichts mehr los? Alle im Winterschlaf? 
Ich war heute morgen bei dem geilen Wetter auf der Glessener. Es war zwar total matschig und die Trails teils gefährlich rutschig, aber es hat trotz allem richtig Spaß gemacht!
Werden noch Touren eingestellt`?


----------



## muschi (14. Dezember 2014)

Advent, advent das dritte Lichtlein brennt.

Falls bei einigen noch Unklarheiten herrschen sollten, betreffend der Einordnung eures Aktionismus im Gelände, könnt ihr das nochmal hier genau definiert nachlesen, schönen Lichtleinbrenntag noch.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/aktuelle-information-zum-tretschwein.html

Und guck mal da ein Rennschwein mutiert ab und an auch mal zum Springschwein.


----------



## PietAM (18. Dezember 2014)

Hab heute mein Votec auf die Trails in, um und auf der G-H ausgeführt. Bei den Bodenbedingungen bräuchte man in den Oberschenkeln aber das, was Popeye in den Oberarmen hat wenn er Spinat isst. Immer wenn man denkt matschiger als beim letzten Mal kann's ja nicht werden, wird man eines besseren belehrt. Trotzdem hat's Spass gemacht mal wieder durch den Wald und über die Felder zu Cruisen.
Ride on!


----------



## PietAM (22. Dezember 2014)

Schlammschlacht Part II - heute in, um und auf der G-H, 35 saftige Km die ordentlich in die Oberschenkel gingen. Trotzdem wieder schön mit dem Bike bei Tageslicht auf Tour zu gehen  und zumindest von oben wars ja trocken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe alle sind gut ins Neue Jahr gekommen und wünsche allen eine Bike- und Trailreiche, verletzungsfreie Saison 2015!
Ride on!
Peter


----------



## jennyRTW (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo nach da draußen,

nimmt es mir nicht übel, ich habe nicht die kompletten Beiträge gelesen, aber soviel dass ich sehr interessiert wäre die Glessener Höhe kennen zulernen und gerne mal mit euch, einem oder mehreren, mitkommen würde. 
Aaaber.. ich bin sportlich und habe Ausdauer, hab auch schon ein paar Touren im Siebengebierge hinter mir, aber glaube das beschert mir noch immer keinen anderen Titel als Anfänger (vielleicht konnte ich das "blutiger" streichen ) . Würdet ihr mich trotzdem mitnehmen? 

Liebe Grüße
Jenny 
(und ich müsste dann unbedingt ein Foto von diesem Glessener Stein machen, weil wenn ich dort nur 2 Buchstaben verdecke dort mein Nachname steht ..) 

Ich komme aus Köln Ehrenfeld, fahre ein Bulls Copperhead und bin anderen Vorschlägen aufgeschlossen, will nur endlich mehr aufs Bike.


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (3. Januar 2015)

Hi Jenny

Solltest du FB nutzen, wovon ich mal ausgehe - da gibt es eine Gruppe Mountainbiken Rhein-Erft. Da könntest Du dich ranhängen. Hier und im LMB geht, wie Du sicher gesehen hast, nicht mehr so viel.


Gruß Tzween


----------



## jim-beam (3. Januar 2015)

Du kannst aber auch mal kontakt mit Saslong aufnehmen ! Sie kommt glaube ich auch aus Ehrenfeld und ist mit mir schon mal gefahren.
Sie fährt gut und das könnte passen. Ansonsten schaue hier immer mal wieder ins LMB da werden mit Sicherheit wenn das Wetter wieder etwas besser wird , Touren reingestellt.Treffpunkt ist meistens Alte Aachenerstr. ( Parkplatz ) oder Hallerhof.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## PietAM (18. Januar 2015)

Gestern das sonnige Wetter genutzt und mal wieder eine ausgedehnte Runde in, um und auf der G-H, Abtsbusch, Bergheimer Loch, Fischbach Höhe etc. gedreht  !


----------



## brigdompteur (24. Januar 2015)

Hey Jürgen,
habe heute so monströse Reifenspuren im Schnee gesehen,kannst ja eigentlich nur Du gewesen sein,hat sicher Spaß gemacht.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## jim-beam (25. Januar 2015)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hey Jürgen,
> habe heute so monströse Reifenspuren im Schnee gesehen,kannst ja eigentlich nur Du gewesen sein,hat sicher Spaß gemacht.
> Gruß Dietmar



Ja ich wars , war super das erstemal seit ich es habe im Schnee !!
Aber auch anstrengend .
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## PietAM (3. Februar 2015)

War am Sonntag zu einer Snow/Mud Runde auf der G-H unterwegs, mit Schnee, Sonne, Schneeregen - alles im Wechsel -, dabei einige Gleichgesinnte gesehen, die sich auch ne schöne Fangopackung gegönnt haben!


----------



## Naish90 (5. Februar 2015)




----------



## Kraksler (12. Februar 2015)

War gestern mal wieder eine Runde drehen. Der Boden war schon ganz schön klebrig. Auf dem Baumschultrail scheinen so langsam wieder die Stöckchenleger wach zu werden. Zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Abschnitt in der Senke lag mal wieder ziemlich viel totes Holz. Habe das mal wieder beiseite geschafft. Mal schauen wann es wieder Flügel bekommt.

Bis dahin...

Kraksler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (13. Februar 2015)

Stöckchenleger ist etwas untertrieben,mitlerweile werden halbe Baumstämme sehr ambitioniert in den Weg gelegt und der Förster findet das auch nicht so toll.Achso,daß Holz hat dann auch wiedermal Flügel bekommen.
Gruß


----------



## Andreas.blub (23. Februar 2015)

Jemand außer mir morgen frei und Lust eine Runde zu drehen? Werde ab 9:00 Uhr ca. unterwegs sein (Start Oberaußem). Geplant ist 70km+. Falls wer später einsteigen will, können wir gerne was ausmachen


----------



## AAFA (23. Februar 2015)

Schön endlich mal wieder was zu lesen und einer eine "Tour" einstellt. Aber gleich einen Marathon fahren und das mitten in der Woche 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas.blub (23. Februar 2015)

Ich war letzte Woche schon 2x 50km unterwegs und wollte mal testen was so früh im Jahr geht  

Da ich gerade zwischen Studium und Job hänge habe ich mehr als genug Zeit. Luxus pur. Wetter soll auch brauchbar sein. Also Spätschichtler und andere freiwillige vor!


----------



## Andreas.blub (28. Februar 2015)

Ich werde mich jetzt wieder auf die GH begeben. Starte in Oberaußem und klapper dann alles ab was die Gegend so bietet. Wer mich sieht darf gerne laut schreien  Banshee in raw


----------



## PietAM (28. Februar 2015)

War heute auch auf der G-H unterwegs, bei der Asphaltturmauffahrt (Höhe erste Kreuzung) habe ich eine Etage tiefer einen Biker mit Atemschutz gesehen der vom Hallerhof kam, der ist allerdings nicht zum Turm hoch gefahren. Weiß nicht ob Du das warst? War auf jeden Fall herrlich mal wieder bei richtig Sonnenschein zu Biken, auch wenn die Wege und Trails teils heftig matschig und weich waren. Richtig klasse ist derzeit der Trail im Bergheimer Loch, nichts zugewachsen, schön flowig (wenn der jetzt staubtrocken wäre, wärs perfekt). Von mir aus kann der Frühling kommen!


----------



## Andreas.blub (28. Februar 2015)

Ne war ich nicht, glaube ich habe ihn aber ein Stückchen weiter auch getroffen 
War mit schwarzer Jacke und brauner kurzer (!) Hose unterwegs.


----------



## PietAM (28. Februar 2015)

Ah, O.K. habe sonst keinen Biker gesehen - schade eigentlich, bei dem tollen Wetter ... 
Ride on!


----------



## Beppe (28. Februar 2015)

Ich hab heute von weitem nur ein mir unbekanntes, rotes Slide 650b gesehen und auf meiner Heimfahrt noch irgendwelche Krimidreharbeiten an der Königsdorfer Zufahrt zum Rasthof Frechen gestört ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (5. März 2015)

Wer Freitag den 6.3. Vormittags /Mittags aufs bike will, möge sich melden.


----------



## PietAM (6. März 2015)

War gestern auf der G-H unterwegs, die Trails trocknen langsam ab, mittlerweile kann man wieder bis ca. 18.30 Uhr ohne Lampe schöne Nachderarbeittouren fahren.


----------



## drehmoment67 (6. März 2015)

am Sonntag 18 Grad  hab mir den ganzen Tag für die GH und Umgebung frei genommen


----------



## brigdompteur (6. März 2015)

Hi,treffe mich morgen um 13:00 Uhr mit Friedhelm am Parkplatz der alten Aachener Str,wer Lust hat kann gerne dazu kommen und eine Runde mit uns drehen.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## AAFA (6. März 2015)

Hi,

Es ist ja noch Leben im MTB.  Leider habe ich morgen Frühschicht und werde dann etwas später das sonnige Wetter ausnutzen. Bin ab drei unterwegs. Wünsch euch viel Spaß

Andreas


----------



## brigdompteur (6. März 2015)

Ja Andreas,ich denke der Frühling wird dem Forum wieder ein wenig Leben einhauchen,wird aber auch langsam Zeit.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (6. März 2015)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Es ist ja noch Leben im MTB.  Leider habe ich morgen Frühschicht und werde dann etwas später das sonnige Wetter ausnutzen. Bin ab drei unterwegs. Wünsch euch viel Spaß
> 
> Andreas



Wo startest du denn und was hast du so vor? (Entfernung, schnitt).
Könnte auch erst nachmittags und wäre nicht abgeneigt mal Gesellschaft zu haben


----------



## AAFA (6. März 2015)

Hallo es wird eine langsame Tour mit einem knappen 16 Schnitt, eine typische U50 halt.
Werde mich erstmal im Bereich Bergheimer Loch/ Wiedenfelder aufhalten, da noch jemand dazu stoßen möchte (Roboman). Dann mal schauen. Wird  bei mir aber nicht länger wie zwei Stunden.


Andreas


----------



## AAFA (7. März 2015)

Eben eine nette Runde mit Michael über den Abtsbusch, Glessener Kippe rüber zur Fischbachhöhe und letzt endlich übers Bergheimer Loch Richtung Heimat. Die Sonne war heute schon richtig herrlich   und ich beneide die Biker die morgen unterwegs sind 
Wünsch allen noch viel Spaß. 

Andreas

PS: Es übrigens war eine typische U50 Tour mit einem 17er Schnitt bei 380hm und 37 km


----------



## PietAM (7. März 2015)

Ja, was für ein schöner sonniger Tag und dementsprechend Klasse Runde, Einstieg G-H an der Feuerwehr, Krater, Gleistrail, rüber und hoch Fischbach Höhe, Hallerhof die G-H rauf, Banktrail, Rinne, Grillplatz und über die Felder zurück! Habe am Banktrail noch eine Mitstreiter mit nem 29 getroffen! Klasse Tag und klasse Runde. So kanns bleiben!


----------



## Beppe (7. März 2015)

PietAM schrieb:


> Ja, was für ein schöner sonniger Tag und dementsprechend Klasse Runde, Einstieg G-H an der Feuerwehr, Krater, Gleistrail, rüber und hoch Fischbach Höhe, Hallerhof die G-H rauf, Banktrail, Rinne, Grillplatz und über die Felder zurück! Habe am Banktrail noch eine Mitstreiter mit nem 29 getroffen! Klasse Tag und klasse Runde. So kanns bleiben!


Und den Radweg Bonnstr im Wheelie genommen....


----------



## Andreas.blub (7. März 2015)

Morgen vormittag wer für Runde 2 bereit? 

Bei mir waren's heute 41km mit 20er schnitt und 410hm. War selbst von mir überrascht


----------



## PietAM (8. März 2015)

Ja genau Beppe, nutze jede Gelegenheit für meinen Lieblingsmove !


----------



## PietAM (8. März 2015)

Habe die Brille "Format" am 07.03.2015 auf der Asphaltturmauffahrt der Glessener Höhe gefunden. Ist grün mit abgekanteten klaren Gläsern. Könnte sich evtl. Auch um eine Schutzbrille der Waldarbeiter handeln?! Wer was weiß oder gehört hat einfach kurz per PN melden. Ride on!












http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1792750


----------



## Z-E-T (8. März 2015)

Hat noch einer Lust gleich ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Saslong (24. März 2015)

Hallo Lieben,
ich habe mir ein Canyon zugelegt und möchte nun mein Giant Trance 4 aus Juli 2014 aus geldtechnischen Gründen verkaufen 
Versenkbare Sattelstütze, Plattformpedale und MarshGuard vorn und hinten sind dabei - 999 €!
Falls Jemand Interesse hat - bei Kleinanzeigen und ebay steht´s auch drin - PN bitte an mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerLutscher (30. März 2015)

Hallo, bin neu hier in der Gegend...wollte mal an Ostern oder danach eine Tour auf der GH fahren? Gibts hier regelmässige Treffen? Wenn ja wo und wann und kann ich spontan dazukommen?


----------



## Z-E-T (31. März 2015)

Hi, regelmäßige Treffen gibt es momentan leider nicht mehr, wird sich aber bei besserem Wetter wieder schnell ändern.
Fahre aber selber recht regelmäßig, bzw. mindestens 1-2mal die Woche. Bei interesse kannst du mich auch einfach anschreiben.


----------



## Freddy41 (2. April 2015)

Wenn das Wetter morgen ok ist, fahre ich mit Dietmar eine Runde um
die Glessener-Höhe.Treffpunkt ist dann 11.00 Uhr an der Alten-Aachenerstrasse (letzter Parkplatz)
in Königsdorf. Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitfahren.
Es werden wohl ca.35-40km bei etwa 350hm werden.


----------



## Andreas.blub (4. April 2015)

Leider keine Zeit gehabt.
Ist wer morgen am Ostersonntag unterwegs? Wollte auch gegen 11 Uhr starten und dann 2-3h fahren.
Gerne zeig ich auch nicht ortskundigen ein paar Trails


----------



## Freddy41 (4. April 2015)

Gestern bei bestem Wetter eine schöne Tour mit
Dietmar und Walter gefahren.
Vom Startpunkt Alte Aachenerstrasse in Königsdorf
furhen wir zur Sophienhöhe.Diese einmal hoch hinten
wieder abwärts und dann gleich wieder zum Gipfel.
Dann wieder Richtung Glessener-Höhe zum Startplatz.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 83,53km bei 787hm
und einer Fahrzeit von 03:55:26h.
Freue mich auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## Kraksler (7. April 2015)

Bin heute ne Runde über die Glessi gefahren.
Die Trails sind alle gut abgetrocknet. Hat richtig Spass gemacht.

Leider bauen gerade ein paar Kids (5-6) auf dem Schlengeltrail parallel zur Kohlenbahn nahe des Alte Aachener Strasse Parkplatzes , Steilkurven und Drops.

Auf die Frage was die da machen, gabs die Antwort: Bauen!

Hoffe das gibt keinen Ärger mit der Försterei und Wanderschaft.
Selber bin ich kein Freund von dieser Wildbauerei, aber man war ja selber mal jung...


Grüsse

Kraksler


----------



## Beppe (9. April 2015)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Auf die Frage was die da machen, gabs die Antwort: Bauen!



Ja sollen Dich die Kids denn anschwindeln?




Wir haben heute ne herrliche Frühlingsrunde auf unseren Bigbikes gedreht und unterwegs Jürgen mit Family  sowie Piet getroffen.

Das Wetter darf ruhig so bleiben.


----------



## PietAM (9. April 2015)

So Leute was soll ich sagen, kurz: Hammer Tour heute! Bei herrlichem, warmen Wetter mit viiiiieeeel Sonne  endlich mal wieder trockenen, staubige Trails unter die Stollen genommen . Mit dabei waren die Glessener-Höhe, Fischbach Höhe, Bergheimer Loch! Unterwegs dann neben einigen mir unbekannten Bikern auch Beppe und Jörg getroffen die beide mit ihrem VOTEC SX unterwegs waren. Klasse Anblick die 3 VOTEC'S nebeneinander zu sehen:





(Pic: Dank an Beppe)

Sind dann noch ein paar Trails zusammen gefahren - VOTEC Formationsflug - sozusagen!
Mit dem Wetter kann's gerne so weiter gehen ...


----------



## Salle79 (9. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen. 
Ich(35j) bin nah 15+Jahren MTB-Wiedereinsteiger in Königsdorf. Ich würde gern die Glessener Höhe und Co besser kennenlernen. Da ich erst einmal ein paar  Runden allein drehen will, um wieder reinzukommen und meine Zeiten wegen meiner Kleinkinder recht unplanbar ist, wollte ich mal hören ob Ihr mir einen Tipp geben könnt, wo ich GPS-geführte Touren für die Region finden kann?
Ich bin nicht nur Wiedereinsteiger beim Bike sondern auch erstmal totaler Anfänger was GPS, Foren und Co angeht. 

Für jegliche Tipps oder gar Treffs für erstes lockeres Fahren wäre ich dankbar. 
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (10. April 2015)

Ich könnte wetten, wenn man "Glessener Höhe GPS" in eine Suchmaschine seiner Wahl eingibt, was verwertbares rauskommt.


----------



## noocelo (10. April 2015)

... niemals! 

bitte auch nicht bei gpsies.com eingeben. 

"Es wurden zu viele Strecken gefunden. Um den Server nicht zu überlasten, werden nur die 250 neuesten Ergebnisse ausgegen."


----------



## Beppe (12. April 2015)

Morgen zusammen,
ist heute vormittag jemand unterwegs? Kann ab 11 dazu stoßen. 

Grüße


----------



## drehmoment67 (12. April 2015)

noch Arschkalt....


----------



## Z-E-T (12. April 2015)

Fährt gleich noch einer?


----------



## Beppe (12. April 2015)

drehmoment67 schrieb:


> noch Arschkalt....



LOL


Daumen hoch für Andreas aus dem Forum, mit dem (und 2 anderen aus der Nachbarschaft) ich dann eine herrliche 47km Runde gedreht hab. Unterwegs Freddy mit Begleitung getroffen. Der von Kraxler angesprochene gebaute Trail ist im übrigen schon bis zur Unkenntlichkeit zerstört und versperrt worden. Wers brauch. Kopfschüttel.

So Ab vor die Glotze.

Beppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (14. April 2015)

Heute wer unterwegs? Könnte ab jetzt. Treffpunkt Hallerhof oder alte Aachener am Parkplatz. Zeit bis um 20 Uhr. Meldet euch


----------



## Beppe (14. April 2015)

Hi Andreas, 

wir sind morgen ab ca 16.30..... 17Uhr unterwegs.
Bei Interesse melden.
Grüße


----------



## Andreas.blub (14. April 2015)

Alles klar. Mal schauen, könnte mit was anderem kollidieren


----------



## Z-E-T (14. April 2015)

Werde heute um 17:00 alte Aachener starten.


----------



## Andreas.blub (14. April 2015)

ich werde da sein!


----------



## Heinrich84 (15. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hatte mich hier letztes Frühjahr schonmal gemeldet, habe aber dann nicht den Drive entwickelt um mich an euch dran zu hängen. 
Da ich aber immer noch in Frechen wohne und das Fahrrad gefahren werden will, würde ich mich gerne euren Treffen anschließen.
Wann fahrt ihr das nächste Mal eine Tour z.B. auf der Glessener Höhe?
Viele Grüße, 
Heinrich


----------



## Salle79 (15. April 2015)

Tatsächlich die eine oder andere Tour im Internet gefunden und bei GPSTour angemeldet. 
Danke für die zynischen aber hilfreichen Tipps...Wenn man ganz neu in dem Thema ist, überlast das Internet einen schonmal...
@Heinrich: Werde schreiben wenn wir / Ich fahre. 
Salle


----------



## Heinrich84 (15. April 2015)

Super, danke. Bin relativ Fit, 31, fahre ne gute Kiste. 
Freu mich drauf. Bis denne ;-)


----------



## Beppe (18. April 2015)

Jemand Lust auf ne kleine spontane Runde? Start z.B. ab Königsdorf.


----------



## PietAM (24. April 2015)

So, endlich dauerhaft trocken und länger hell, somit gestern mit nem Kumpel eine sommerliche Feierabend-Trailrunde in, um und auf der G-H gedreht. Ein Genuss dabei die jetzt komplett trockenen, harten und staubigen Trails unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Haben auch viele andere Biker gesehen. Klasse Tour bei herrlichem Wetter , alle Daumen hoch    !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinrich84 (24. April 2015)

Stark! Bin auch in der letzten Woche dreimal alles um die GH abgefahren. Wenn ihr nochmal fährt sagt bescheid ;-)


----------



## Snowcrash (24. April 2015)

Ich würd auch ganz gern mal auf die Glessener Höhe, bin da noch nie gefahren. Würde mich also auch gerne anschließen, falls jemand 'ne Tour plant.


----------



## Z-E-T (24. April 2015)

Hi Snowcrash, treffe mich um 15:45 mit @Salle79 bei mir vor der Tür(Frechen Königsdorf).
Also wenn du Lust hast gib mir bescheid.


----------



## Snowcrash (24. April 2015)

Schade, hab das jetzt erst gesehen, Bock hätt ich nämlich schon gehabt. Na ja, vielleicht 'n ander Mal .


----------



## Kraksler (26. April 2015)

Hi Leute,

In dieser Woche habe ich echt gestaunt. Da kommen doch zwei Reiter den Bank-Trail hochgeritten. Ich kam mit den beiden ins Gespräch und die meinten das das gar kein Problem für die Pferdchen ist.
Einer meinte das der Pförster allerdings falls er sie erwischen würde 150€ berechnet.
Das wäre auch mit dem MTB der Fall.

Der Förster würde u.a. Auch schon mal mit seinem MTB hier rumfahren, allerdings nicht so sportlich gekleidet wie ich. 

Meine Frage an die Runde, seit Ihr dem Förster schon Mal begegnet? Hat er ne Strafe ausgelobt? Wenn ja wieviel?

VG Kraksler


----------



## nordstadt (26. April 2015)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Meine Frage an die Runde, seit Ihr dem Förster schon Mal begegnet? Hat er ne Strafe ausgelobt? Wenn ja wieviel?



Seit 1990 kurve Ich auf der Glessener umher und hatte leider noch nichts das Vergnügen...

Chris


----------



## AAFA (26. April 2015)

Wenn man(n) etwas macht was verboten ist, muss man immer mit einer Starfe rechenen. Es es sollte jedem klar sein, der auf der GH abseits der Wege unterwegs ist, das dies nicht ganz legal ist.


Gruß


----------



## Andreas.blub (26. April 2015)

Im Landesforstgesetz steht das das befahren von festen wegen legal ist. 
Mit googlen findet man ein Urteil eines Kölner Gerichts wie ein fester Weg definiert ist.


----------



## fw_ (26. April 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen,

lese hier schon seit längerem mit, und aus gegebenem Anlass habe ich mir mal ein Benutzerkonto erstellt.
Ich bin vor etwas mehr als einem Monat einer Person begegnet, die sich als Forstbeauftragter bezeichnete, was ich allerdings nicht überprüft habe. Ich kenne eure Bezeichnungen für die Trails auf der Glessener Höhe nicht; Die Begegnung hat unten am Trail stattgefunden, der an der Grillhütte endet. 
Er hat mich auf jeden Fall mündlich verwarnt und mir eine Strafe von 80€ angedroht, falls er mich dort nochmal antrifft. 

Viele Grüße
fw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (26. April 2015)

fw_ schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> lese hier schon seit längerem mit, und aus gegebenem Anlass habe ich mir mal ein Benutzerkonto erstellt.
> Ich bin vor etwas mehr als einem Monat einer Person begegnet, die sich als Forstbeauftragter bezeichnete, was ich allerdings nicht überprüft habe. Ich kenne eure Bezeichnungen für die Trails auf der Glessener Höhe nicht; Die Begegnung hat unten am Trail stattgefunden, der an der Grillhütte endet.
> ...


Also dem Weg der sogar in Wanderkarten eingetragen ist. Da legt auch in letzter Zeit ein lieber Mensch immer Stöckchen aus.


----------



## noocelo (26. April 2015)

wie meinste 'stöckchen legen'?


----------



## Andreas.blub (27. April 2015)

Ich glaube ich muss mir mal die Auszüge des Landesforstgesetzes plus Urteile von der DIMB Seite in den Rucksack packen.
Nur für den Fall...


http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/316-die-rechtslage-in-nordrhein-westfalen


----------



## nordstadt (27. April 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> wie meinste 'stöckchen legen'?



Es liegen dort bzw. vielmehr lagen bei meine beiden letzen Ausfahrten Äste bzw. kleine Baumstämme quer über den Weg und sollten das benutzen des ebensolchen verhindern. Das aber eher in einer eher lieb- und nutzlosen Variante.


Chris


----------



## noocelo (27. April 2015)

... liest sich jetzt nur bedingt gefährlich. 

ot: deine kampfbanane im avatar-bildchen?


----------



## franzek (28. April 2015)

@ Kraksler,
vor mehr als einem Jahr ist mir und Jürgen bei einem Nightride der unsportliche Mann (Förster) auf seinem MTB begenet und hat uns darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das wir uns auf dem Wurzeltrail, in einem Naturschutzgebiet befinden. Wir wurden verwarnt ;-).

mfg
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzek (28. April 2015)

Für die Allgemeinheit ;-)

Die *Ermittlungspersonen der Staatsanwaltschaft* sind in Deutschland Amtsträger, die bei Gefahr im Verzug die Befugnis zur Anordnung und Durchführung besonderer Maßnahmen zurStrafverfolgung haben.
Hierzu gehören:

Forstbeamte des Revierdienstes (Leiter von staatlichen oder kommunalen Forstrevieren, umgangssprachlich: Förster), bei entsprechender Funktion im Privatdienst auf Antrag (Voraussetzung: forstliche Ausbildung)
bestätigte Jagdaufseher, sofern sie Berufsjäger oder forstlich ausgebildet sind

mfg
Frank


----------



## noocelo (29. April 2015)

wollten uns gleich (in 1-2h) 'mal spontan die GH anschauen; jemand zeit/lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Andreas.blub (29. April 2015)

Ich kann euch gerne was zeigen. Von wo kommt ihr?


----------



## Heinrich84 (29. April 2015)

Würde mich auch anschließen. Wann und wo trefft ihr euch?


----------



## Snowcrash (29. April 2015)

Ich würd auch ganz gern mitkommen, aber selbst in 2 Stunden wäre schon verdammt knapp... Wo würdet ihr euch denn eigentlich treffen wollen?


----------



## Andreas.blub (29. April 2015)

Ich komme aus Oberaußem und stehe ab 3 zur Verfügung und sammle auch gerne zwischendurch noch wen auf.


----------



## Heinrich84 (29. April 2015)

Komme aus Frechen...Man könnte ja sagen 16:00 Gipfelkreuz als Treffpunkt?


----------



## Andreas.blub (29. April 2015)

Das ließe sich einrichten. Aber falls @noocelo schon früher los will, kann ich auch vorher woanders sein.


----------



## Snowcrash (29. April 2015)

Wäre ein Treffpunkt vor der Glessener Höhe, also irgendwo in Frechen oder Königsdorf eventuell sinnvoller? Ich weiß nicht, wie gut man sich auf der Höhe selbst zurechtfindet, wenn man noch nie da war...


----------



## Andreas.blub (29. April 2015)

Man könnte sich auch am Parkplatz alte Landstraße oder an der Bft oben in Königsdorf treffen. Bzw an dem Reifenhändler ein Stück weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (29. April 2015)

sind nu gerade in kölle losgefahren und wären 15:10 in königsdorf (im klosterhof) – oder gerne auch irgendwoanders ...?


----------



## Snowcrash (29. April 2015)

Na ja, das wird dann wohl nix mehr, viel Spaß noch...

Vielleicht kann ja auch mal einer 1-2 Tage vorher bescheid sagen, anstatt 1-2 Stunden.


----------



## Andreas.blub (29. April 2015)

uh das wird knapp für mich. ich schmeiße mich schnell in die Klamotten und fahre los. wir könnten uns an dem besagten Reifenhändler treffen. Ist der nicht in der gleichen Straße wie der Hof?


----------



## noocelo (29. April 2015)

k. a. is' alles neuland für uns. wie heisst der reifenhändler bzw. dessen adresse?

@Snowcrash deswegen 'spontan'. plan ist ca. so alt wie mein erstes posting – evtl. unterwegs irgendwo treffen? warten auch gerne ... wie's passt, alles easy.


----------



## Snowcrash (29. April 2015)

Nee, heute wird das echt nix mehr, aber danke für's Angebot, is ja kein Ding. Vielleicht 'n ander Mal. Ich hatte halt letzte Woche schon mal genau dieselbe Situation mit der Glessener Höhe, deshalb war ich jetzt vielleicht ein wenig irritiert .


----------



## franzek (29. April 2015)

@ Snowcrash,

ich möchte in 2 Tagen (01. Mai) ne lockere Runde um die Glessener drehen und kann dich gerne ab Frechen mitnehmen, da ich selbst auch aus Frechen-Hücheln komme. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## noocelo (29. April 2015)

@Andreas.blub


----------



## Snowcrash (29. April 2015)

franzek schrieb:


> @ Snowcrash,
> 
> ich möchte in 2 Tagen (01. Mai) ne lockere Runde um die Glessener drehen und kann dich gerne ab Frechen mitnehmen, da ich selbst auch aus Frechen-Hücheln komme.
> 
> ...



Jo, is gebongt. Was für 'ne Zeit hattest du dir denn vorgestellt? Mit wäre so später Nachmittag am liebsten, bin aber relativ flexibel.


----------



## Andreas.blub (29. April 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> @Andreas.blub



Schöne Tour gehabt. Bei mir warens dann 48km und 426hm. Kann man wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzek (30. April 2015)

@Snowcrash 

15Uhr treffen am Quarzwerk hier mal meine Handynummer zwecks spontaner Änderungswünsche! 0172/7021727
mfg


----------



## Snowcrash (30. April 2015)

Ja super, alles klar! Nur Wetter is grad nicht so toll, wenn es morgen in Strömen gießen sollte, würde ich wohl absagen... Aber von ein bisschen Niesel ist ja noch keiner gestorben, hoffe nur, es ist nicht alles so tierisch matschig.


----------



## Snowcrash (1. Mai 2015)

Schöne Runde, vielen Dank @franzek dafür! Hoffe, ich war nicht ganz zu lahmarschig unterwegs .


----------



## franzek (2. Mai 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Schöne Runde, vielen Dank @franzek dafür! Hoffe, ich war nicht ganz zu lahmarschig unterwegs .


alles super, bin kein schnittfetichist 
gruß
frank


----------



## Andreas.blub (4. Mai 2015)

Wollte heute um 15 Uhr aufbrechen und muss bis kurz nach 17 Uhr wieder daheim sein. Wer also in der Zeitspanne auch vor hat zu fahren, können uns gerne irgendwo treffen.


----------



## linus1973 (4. Mai 2015)

Heute ein günstiges Zeitfenster von 2 1/2 h über Mittag für die Glessener genutzt. Schön war's, nette Spaziergänger, nette Biker, 43,8km 378hm 20er Schnitt. Alles tipptopp, wenn bloß nicht dieser ekliger, nasse Klebetreibsandgemisch die Auffahrten so zäh machen würde! ☀️
Also entspannt euch mal alle, die meisten, die dort unterwegs sind, tun das nämlich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (6. Mai 2015)

Wäre heute den ganzen Nachmittag verfügbar. Meldet euch, sonst fahr ich allein


----------



## Snowcrash (6. Mai 2015)

Ich könnte um 16:00 Uhr in Königsdorf sein, Treffpunkt Tankstelle?


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. Mai 2015)

Können wir machen. Wenn gewünscht kann ich auch um 15:30 noch wen am Hallerhof einsammeln.
Ich denke du meinst die BFT oben in Königsdorf?


----------



## Snowcrash (6. Mai 2015)

Weiß nicht genau, wie die heißt, das Teil auf der Aachener Straße, kurz vor/nach der Sebastianstraße.


----------



## scott-ct (6. Mai 2015)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. Mai 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Weiß nicht genau, wie die heißt, das Teil auf der Aachener Straße, kurz vor/nach der Sebastianstraße.



Die meinte ich. Können uns auch an der Ecke Aachener/sSebastianus treffen. Mir ist das egal.


----------



## Snowcrash (6. Mai 2015)

Jo, dann an der Ecke, kommt eh auf's Gleiche raus . Ich fahr dann jetzt auch los, bis gleich.


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. Mai 2015)

Bei uns regnet es ganz schön gut. Mache mich in 30min auf den Weg.


----------



## Snowcrash (6. Mai 2015)

Muss leider absagen, viel Spass noch.


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. Mai 2015)

Ganz schön nass 
War trotzdem spaßig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (7. Mai 2015)

Heute wer unterwegs?


----------



## scott-ct (7. Mai 2015)

Heute nicht,morgen wieder.


----------



## Andreas.blub (7. Mai 2015)

Morgen ist für mich leider Klettertag 
Dann vllt am Wochenende. Bei mir war heute eh die Luft raus. Hat noch für 30km gereicht.


----------



## Z-E-T (10. Mai 2015)

Hat noch einer Lust gleich ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Mai 2015)

Fahre morgen eine kleine Tour hier bei uns.Treffpunkt ist dann die
Alte Aachenerstrasse (letzter Parkplatz), 50226 Frechen,
Habe die Tour ins LMB eingetragen.Wer will kann gerne mitfahren.
Falls sich bis heute Abend 20.00 Uhr keiner hier gemeldet hat
fahre ich den Treffpunkt nicht an.


----------



## Z-E-T (22. Mai 2015)

Hat einer zufällig ein Ein/Auspresswerkzeug für die Gleitbuchsen vom Dämpfer?
Wäre über eure Unterstützung sehr dankbar.


----------



## Beppe (22. Mai 2015)

Z-E-T schrieb:


> Hat einer zufällig ein Ein/Auspresswerkzeug für die Gleitbuchsen vom Dämpfer?
> Wäre über eure Unterstützung sehr dankbar.


Ja ich. Wohne in Kingsville. Ich kann dir die Buchse vom Dämpfer gern umpressen. Verleihen kann ich das Tool nicht. Ist nicht meins.


----------



## Beppe (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## Beppe (28. Mai 2015)

.... alte auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maikbike (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Bike Kollegen,
bin Pfingsten seit langem mal wieder auf der Glessener Höhe gefahren. Habe es ganz vergessen wie schön es dort zu fahren ist. 
Fährt einer von euch Heute oder in nächsten Tagen auf der GH?
Würde mich gerne anschließen. Wenn es nicht zu schnell ist. Einen Durchschnitt von ü. 15km/h ist für mich im Moment nicht machbar. 

Gruß Maikbike


----------



## Snowcrash (28. Mai 2015)

Ich kenne mich auf der Glessener Höhe zwar nicht genug aus, um den Führer zumachen, aber falls sich am Wochenende was ergibt, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Ich könnte definitiv am Samstag, eventuell auch Sonntag.


----------



## Maikbike (28. Mai 2015)

Könnte wenn Samstag ab 16Uhr oder Sonntag morgen. 
Vieleicht geht da ja was?


----------



## Z-E-T (28. Mai 2015)

Werde morgen gegen 16Uhr ne Runde drehen, sowie Samstag und Sonntag, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## Snowcrash (28. Mai 2015)

Samstag 16:00 Uhr würde mir auch gut passen. Treffpunkt Reifenhandel?


----------



## Snowcrash (29. Mai 2015)

Also, ich könnte sowohl Samstag als auch Sonntag nachmittag. Wetter soll Sonntag ja richtig schön werden. Falls also jemand Lust auf 'ne lockere Runde hat, kann er sich ja noch mal melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maikbike (29. Mai 2015)

Muss leider absagen. Werde es am Samstag sowie Sonntag nicht schaffen. Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende. 
Vieleicht nächste Woche abends mal eine Runde


----------



## Z-E-T (30. Mai 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Samstag 16:00 Uhr würde mir auch gut passen. Treffpunkt Reifenhandel?



Würde bei mir passen.


----------



## Snowcrash (30. Mai 2015)

Alles klar, dann bis später!


----------



## Beppe (30. Mai 2015)

Abwechslungsreich wars


----------



## Snowcrash (30. Mai 2015)

Schöne Runde trotz Widrigkeiten . Danke @Z-E-T dafür! Hoffe, ich habe den Schnitt nicht zu sehr gedrückt .


----------



## Beppe (30. Mai 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Schöne Runde trotz Widrigkeiten . Danke @Z-E-T dafür! Hoffe, ich habe den Schnitt nicht zu sehr gedrückt .


Gut heim gekommen? Gefällt mir. Haste die 100 voll gemacht?


----------



## Snowcrash (30. Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung, hab keinen Radcomputer . Hin- und Rückweg waren laut Google Maps jedenfalls gut 40, plus das, was wir auf der Höhe gefahren sind. Ich bin mit Z-E-T aber ja auch schon 'n Stückerl gefahren, bevor ihr dazugestoßen seid. Meine Beine werden sich morgen jedenfalls melden, denke ich...


----------



## Beppe (30. Mai 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hab keinen Radcomputer . Hin- und Rückweg waren laut Google Maps jedenfalls gut 40, plus das, was wir auf der Höhe gefahren sind. Ich bin mit Z-E-T aber ja auch schon 'n Stückerl gefahren, bevor ihr dazugestoßen seid. Meine Beine werden sich morgen jedenfalls melden, denke ich...





Aber sicher ein smartphone 


Beim Kaisers hatten wir nochmal laut gerufen, aber da hatte dein Hirn schon komplett auf Futtermodus geschaltet.


----------



## Snowcrash (30. Mai 2015)

Nee, so 'n neumodischer Kram kommt mir nich ins Haus . Habe mir, seit ich mit dem biken angefangen habe, allerdings tatsächlich zum ersten Mal ernsthaft überlegt, mir eins anzuschaffen. Schon allein wegen GPS...

Jo, hatte euch am Kaisers noch gehört, aber wohl zu spät. Hatte noch gewunken, aber da wart ihr schon um die Ecke. War auch ganz schön in mein Snickers versunken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Beppe (31. Mai 2015)

Schmeckt auch 2 Jahre nach Ablauf des MHD, ersetzt den E-Antrieb u eignet sich hervorragend als Pannenschutzeinlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (31. Mai 2015)

nach Macgyver art!


----------



## Saslong (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo Jungs! Fährt Mittwoch Jemand?!


----------



## scott-ct (2. Juni 2015)

Will morgen auch biken,wann und wo treffen?


----------



## Saslong (3. Juni 2015)

Bin raus mein Patenkind hat sich angemeldet


----------



## Freddy41 (6. Juni 2015)

Fahre morgen eine kleine Runde auf der Glessene-Höhe.
Es werden ca. 45km bei etwa 500hm werden.
Der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo.
Treffpunkt ist dann um 10.30 Uhr an der
Alten -Aachenerstasse letzter Parkplatz.
wenn sich bis morgen 8.00 Uhr keiner
eingetragen hat fahre ich den Treffpunkt nicht an.
Ansonsten bin ich erreichbar unter 015233994160


----------



## Maikbike (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo Freddy,

würde mich gerne dir anschließen, bin halt nur nicht der schnellste. 

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Juni 2015)

Hi Maik.
Kannst gerne mitfahren.Dann bis gleich.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Maikbike (7. Juni 2015)

Gerne!
 dann bis 10Uhr30 am Parkplatz.

Maik


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Juni 2015)

Schöne Tour heute bei bestem Wetter mit Dietmar und Maik gefahren.
Es waren bei mir mit An-und Abfahrt 59,24km bei 541hm.
Hoffe ich habe bald wieder mehr Zeit zum Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (7. Juni 2015)

Ja,schöne Tour heute kann man gerne wiederholen.


----------



## Maikbike (7. Juni 2015)

Kann mich nur Dietmar und Friedhelm anschließen .


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juni 2015)

Fahre morgen eine kleine Runde auf der Glessene-Höhe.
Es werden ca. 40km bei etwa 450hm werden.
Der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo.
Treffpunkt ist dann um 17.30 Uhr in Köninigsdorf an der
Alten -Aachenerstasse letzter Parkplatz.
wenn sich bis morgen 16.00 Uhr keiner
eingetragen hat fahre ich den Treffpunkt nicht an.
Ansonsten bin ich erreichbar unter 015233994160


----------



## Snowcrash (9. Juni 2015)

Da wäre ich dabei. Meinst du den U-förmigen Parkplatz quasi ganz am Ende von der Alten Aachener?


----------



## Saslong (9. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## brigdompteur (9. Juni 2015)

Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikrophon (10. Juni 2015)

genau der in u-form. schotterplatz. 
morgen kann ich leider nicht, auch wenn mein blaues solaris gerne seinen bruder kennengelernt hätte.


----------



## brigdompteur (10. Juni 2015)

mikrophon schrieb:


> genau der in u-form. schotterplatz.
> morgen kann ich leider nicht, auch wenn mein blaues solaris gerne seinen bruder kennengelernt hätte.



Naja,irgenwann werden sie sich schon über den Weg laufen,äh fahren.


----------



## scott-ct (10. Juni 2015)

Fahre auch mit.


----------



## Maikbike (10. Juni 2015)

Versuche auch zu kommen brauche aber etwas länger. Nicht warten vielleicht finde ich euch.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Maikbike (10. Juni 2015)

War wieder eine schöne Runde! Danke an Friedhelm für die schöne Tour bei schönen Wetter und netten Leuten.  
Das schreit nach Wiederholung!


----------



## brigdompteur (10. Juni 2015)

Schließe mich den Worten von Maik an,war eine perfekte Runde.


----------



## Saslong (10. Juni 2015)

Jawohl ja, da schließe ich mich an! Danke Friedhelm - die tour war....überraschend saugeil! 
Gerne wieder!!!


----------



## Snowcrash (11. Juni 2015)

Jo, schöne Tour, vielen Dank dafür ! Allerdings schon die zweite Zecke diese Woche .


----------



## Andreas.blub (11. Juni 2015)

Bin jetzt was auf der GH unterwegs. Wer mich sieht einfach ansprechen. Schwarzes Banshee Phantom.

Falls ich jemand einsammeln soll später, gerne nochmal hier melden. Evtl. sehe ich den Beitrag


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Juni 2015)

Hi Jungs und Mädel mir hat die Tour auch super gut gefallen.
Bei der Truppe machte es auch Spass zu Guiden.
Hoffe wir fahren das ein oder andere mal wieder
zusammen.Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (12. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute, heute ne "wird's regnen oder nicht Tour!?" auf der G-H gedreht. Nach dem ersten Regenguss gestartet bei erträglichen 23 Grad und immer noch schön harten, teils griffigen Trails ne Runde  komplett ohne Regen gedreht. Achtung: Stöckchenleger am Fünfhügeltrail runter zum Parkplatz zur L93 Rg. Bergheimer Loch! ... und der schöne Trail im Bergheimer Loch ist, wie im Sommer üblich, schon wieder fast zugewachsen. Am Abtsbusch auch nen gleichgesinnten Biker gesehen. War ne klasse Runde  !
Ride on!


----------



## Maikbike (13. Juni 2015)

Hat heute jemand Lust auf eine kleine Spontanrunde? 

Gruß Maik


----------



## scott-ct (13. Juni 2015)

Ja,Treffpunkt Parkplatz Alte Aachenerstr. 17:00.


----------



## Saslong (13. Juni 2015)

Morgen (nach)mittag Jemand unterwegs?!


----------



## Maikbike (13. Juni 2015)

Hey scott-ct,
Hab zu spät geschaut, War mit kochen beschäftig.
Das schaffe ich nicht.
Hey Saslong,
kann morgen leider nicht. Bin in Willingen!

schönes Wochende


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Juni 2015)

Fahre morgen früh eine kleine Runde.Treffpunkt Alte-Aachenerstrasse letzter Parkplatz 10.30 Uhr.
Kann aber nur bis 13.30 Uhr.
Wer kann bitte eintragen,oder anrufen.Tel 015233994160.
Werde dieses mal die Quarzwerkrunde fahren.


----------



## Maikbike (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm,
viel Spaß morgen dir und deinen Begleitern.
Heute war ich fast allein auf der GL Höhe.  War ja Fußball.
Vielleicht bis nächste Woche.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Maikbike (13. Juni 2015)




----------



## Freddy41 (16. Juni 2015)

* Freddy41 der kämpfer *
Dabei seit
08/2004
Fotos Videos
Fahre Mittwoch Abend den 17.06.2015 eine kleine Runde.Treffpunkt Alte-Aachenerstrasse letzter Parkplatz 17.30 Uhr.
Wer kann bitte eintragen,oder anrufen.Tel 015233994160.
Werde dieses mal die Quarzwerkrunde fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haie-radler (16. Juni 2015)

Tach zusammen,wollte mich eigentlich mal hier melden um mit euch ne Runde zu drehen,das kann ich leider die nächsten 1-2 Wochen vergessen.Anlass meines Postings ist euch zu warnen auf der Asphaltabfahrt vielleicht nicht besser mit vollem Speed runterzujagen da es durchaus passieren kann(so mir)das Rotwild euch zum Sturz bringt.Mir ist ca. 50m vor Beendigung der Abfahrt ein Reh seitlich ins Vorderrad meines RR gelaufen,hatte bestimmt 50 KM/h drauf.Möchte natürlich keinen verunsichern sondern nur zu denken geben das sowas wirklich passieren kann.Sportliche Grüße und gute Fahrt!


----------



## jim-beam (16. Juni 2015)

Wir fahren die Straße nur Hoch !!!


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Juni 2015)

Stimmt
Hoffe aber es ist dir nichts schlimmes passiert.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jim-beam (16. Juni 2015)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> * Freddy41 der kämpfer *
> Dabei seit
> 08/2004
> Fotos Videos
> ...



Hi Freddy,
Wenn du die Quarzwerkrunde fahren willst , würde ich am Haupttor auf euch warten und da mit einsteigen !
Gehe so von 18.00 Uhr aus .
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## brigdompteur (16. Juni 2015)

Bin dabei,bis Morgen.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Magroll (17. Juni 2015)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> * Freddy41 der kämpfer *
> Dabei seit
> 08/2004
> Fotos Videos
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magroll (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Freddy 
Hat mir super mit euch gefallen. 
Freu mich schon auf das nächste mal.
Gruß Markus


----------



## jim-beam (18. Juni 2015)

Ja war mal wieder eine schöne Runde !!
Dietmar wie sieht es bei dir aus ? Was machen die Knochen , alles heile ?
Wolltest mit aller Macht bei Youtube rein !!! 
Lass was von dir hören.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Juni 2015)

Bei den super motivierten Mitfahrern macht das Guiden auch extrem viel Spass.
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Fahrt.
Was ist den mit Dietmar passiert?????
@Markus.
Freut mich das es dir gefallen hat.
Die nächste Fahrt wrd bestimmt noch besser.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Andreas.blub (18. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auch kurz nach euch abgebogen und weiß nix.
Alles ok?


----------



## brigdompteur (18. Juni 2015)

Yes,die Runde war gut aber die Quarzwerke haben es ja am Anfang irgendwie in sich.
@Jürgen und Freddy,vielen Dank der Nachfrage,Mensch und Maschiene sind heile geblieben,konnte zum glück noch abbremsen so das die ganze Aktion in slow motion abgelaufen ist.
Tja,da legt man sich schon auf die Fresse und dann bekommt es ja noch nichtmal einer mit,geschweige es wurde gefilmt.Das wars wohl mit youtube.
Dir Jürgen wünsche ich alles gute für Montag und eine baldigen Genesung.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## jim-beam (18. Juni 2015)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Yes,die Runde war gut aber die Quarzwerke haben es ja am Anfang irgendwie in sich.
> @Jürgen und Freddy,vielen Dank der Nachfrage,Mensch und Maschiene sind heile geblieben,konnte zum glück noch abbremsen so das die ganze Aktion in slow motion abgelaufen ist.
> Tja,da legt man sich schon auf die Fresse und dann bekommt es ja noch nichtmal einer mit,geschweige es wurde gefilmt.Das wars wohl mit youtube.
> Dir Jürgen wünsche ich alles gute für Montag und eine baldigen Genesung.
> Gruß Dietmar



Na Gott sei Dank das alles gut gegangen ist !
Danke für die wünsche werde mich melden .
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Magroll (18. Juni 2015)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank das alles gut gegangen ist !
> Danke für die wünsche werde mich melden .
> Gruß Jürgen


Danke euch Allen für die schöne Tour. 
Gut das der Sturz in Zeitlupe war Dietmar. 
Toi Toi Toi für die Op Jürgen. 
Radelgrüsse Markus


----------



## jim-beam (18. Juni 2015)

Magroll schrieb:


> Danke euch Allen für die schöne Tour.
> Gut das der Sturz in Zeitlupe war Dietmar.
> Toi Toi Toi für die Op Jürgen.
> Radelgrüsse Markus



Danke !


----------



## Johnbook (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
hier schreibt der Markus. Ich war vor knapp 2 Jahren mal bei zwei Touren dabei (hier auf Seite 112).

Ich habe eine Frage zu den Ardennen. Nächste Woche habe ich frei und würde gerne mal mit dem Fahrrad eine Tagestour in Belgien machen. Ich habe kein Garmin Navi, nur ein Nokia Windows Handy mit gpx viewer (Software noch nicht ausprobiert, ist noch etwas Gefummel die Daten von Skydrive zu laden etc.)

Ich suche eine Strecke, ca. 40 km lang, die nach Möglichkeit halbwegs ausgeschildert ist. Nicht das ich da im Bach lande oder auf gesperrten Wegen.

Ich habe mir diese Tour hier ausgesucht:
http://trails.bike/mtb-tour/belgien/luttich/sprimont-rot/1252

Was ich noch nicht verstehe: unter "Eigenschaften" steht rechts unten "Markierung". Sind damit Straßenschilder gemeint, so wie die Fahrradweg Schilder hier ? Ich war erst zwei-dreimal in Belgien und diese Schilder sind mir da noch nicht aufgefallen.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juni 2015)

Die Markierungen sind Schilder, sehen aus wie das "a" in Trails.bike und gibt es in verschiedenen Farben, je nach Trailschwierigkeit. Schöne Seite übrigens, kannte ich noch nicht. Falls du am Wochenende mal eine Begleitung für Belgien suchst, ich wäre nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maikbike (21. Juni 2015)

Moin,

fährt heute jemand von euch?

Gruß Maik


----------



## Johnbook (22. Juni 2015)

Hi, Danke !

Klasse, jetzt weiß ich Bescheid wenn ich in Belgien bin  Ich bin leider nicht am Wochenende auf Tour, da bin ich auf Feiern unterwegs. Ich wollte am Dienstag fahren. Evtl. fahre ich nochmal im August nach Belgien, ich poste dann hier 
c.u. Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (24. Juni 2015)

Fahre Donnerstag Abend den 25.06.2015 eine kleine Runde.Treffpunkt Alte-Aachenerstrasse letzter Parkplatz 17.30 Uhr.
Wer kann bitte eintragen,oder anrufen.Tel 015233994160.
Werde dieses mal wieder die Glessener-Höhe Umrunden.


----------



## Hasimops (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo Friedhelm,
würde gerne mal mitfahren, kann aber am Donnerstag nicht.
Bis später mal.
Gruß Detlef


----------



## Magroll (25. Juni 2015)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Fahre Donnerstag Abend den 25.06.2015 eine kleine Runde.Treffpunkt Alte-Aachenerstrasse letzter Parkplatz 17.30 Uhr.
> Wer kann bitte eintragen,oder anrufen.Tel 015233994160.
> Werde dieses mal wieder die Glessener-Höhe Umrunden.


Hallo Friedhelm 
Kann Heute leider nicht. 
Hoffe nächste Woche klappt wieder.
Gruß Markus


----------



## brigdompteur (25. Juni 2015)

Bei mir klappt es heute auch nicht,vielleicht am Wochenende wenn wer Lust hat.
Gruß


----------



## Freddy41 (25. Juni 2015)

Tour heute Abend fällt aus.
Nächste Woche bin ich in Urlaub.
Danach melde ich mich wieder.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## jim-beam (25. Juni 2015)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Tour heute Abend fällt aus.
> Nächste Woche bin ich in Urlaub.
> Danach melde ich mich wieder.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Na dann einen schönen Urlaub , bis bald 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Magroll (25. Juni 2015)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Na dann einen schönen Urlaub , bis bald
> Gruß Jürgen


Von mir auch schönen Urlaub Friedhelm. 
Wie war denn deine Op Jürgen? 
Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim-beam (25. Juni 2015)

Magroll schrieb:


> Von mir auch schönen Urlaub Friedhelm.
> Wie war denn deine Op Jürgen?
> Gruß Markus



Ja alles überstanden ! Jetzt muss es nur noch Heilen dann geht's wieder aufs Rad.
Danke & Gruß und bis bald auf der GH !!


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Juni 2015)

Nach wochenlanger Abstinenz , war ich dann auch mal wieder auf der GH.tja und als Belohnung hauts mich gleich mal vom Bike. 
Falls jemand sowas wie eine Akku flex hat würde ich es begrüßen wenn er dieses Seil Kappen würde.


----------



## Andreas.blub (28. Juni 2015)

Hatte letzte Woche schon mein Mitfahrer gesagt, ich hatte es sogar übersehen.
Sieht übel aus. Untere Teil vom Funkturm ist das, für alle die es nicht gleich sehen.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Juni 2015)

Genau das ist der untere Teil , ich hab da einmal schön mit dem linken Pedal eingefädelt.


----------



## Andreas.blub (28. Juni 2015)

Das liegt da schon eine Ewigkeit. War aber immer mehr oder weniger eingegraben. Vielleicht kriegt man es so ja wieder hin.


----------



## Beppe (28. Juni 2015)

Übel. Muss ich mir anschauen, denn mit Pedalen steh ich gerade eh auf Kriegsfuß. ^^
Topp Runde heute. Bis die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kucht (28. Juni 2015)

Ich bin heut Nachmittag auch die Strecke runter gefahren.   Da war das Kabel aber zum Glück nicht zu sehen. Vielleicht wurde es wieder runter gedrückt. 
Bei den ganzen militanten "Waldschützern" wär es aber wohl wirklich gut, dass Kabel orentlich weg zu machen. Sonnst ziehen die das immer hoch wenn sie es mal kennen.


----------



## Maikbike (28. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe das du dich nicht verletzt hast Georg. Auf den ersten Blick sah das aus als wäre dein Bike in zwei Teile gegangen.
Hatte das auch bei einer Tour mitbekommen das da ein Stahlseil liegen soll. Habe es aber nie gesehen bei all dem Ästen.
Vor ein paar Wochen hat auch jemand etwas weiter oben eine Fallgrube gegraben. Hab diese wieder geschlossen War von oben nicht zu sehen.
Nette Waldbesucher haben wir da.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Juni 2015)

Ist zum Glück glimpflich ausgegangen, hatte da als Warnung ein Kreuz aus Ästen hingestellt.  Falls jemand eine Akku flex hat, wäre es nicht schlecht dieses Seil zu kappen!


----------



## PietAM (28. Juni 2015)

War heute mit nem Kumpel rund um die Quarzwerke unterwegs und haben somit die Turmabfahrt ausgelassen. Muss ich unbedingt drauf achten beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## Beppe (28. Juni 2015)

PietAM schrieb:


> War heute mit nem Kumpel rund um die Quarzwerke unterwegs ................




Wir auch. Start war gg 10.30, rund ums Quarzwerk mit allem was geht, Marienfeld, über Horrem zurück auf die Glessener und dann heim. Haben uns leider verpasst.

Grüße Beppe


----------



## PietAM (28. Juni 2015)

Ja, schade sind aber auch erst um 12.30Uhr gestartet ...


----------



## Kraksler (29. Juni 2015)

Habe das Kabel beim Uphill auch gesehen. Ist mir die ganzen Jahre nie aufgefallen.
Das scheint ziemlich dick zu sein. Ich werde bei der nächsten Runde mal ne Säge mitnehmen, wenn ich dran denke.
Vielleicht bekommt man die Gefahrenquelle so weg...
Seitenschneider wird bei der Dicke wohl nicht reichen.


----------



## Beppe (30. Juni 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Hatte letzte Woche schon mein Mitfahrer gesagt, ich hatte es sogar übersehen.
> Sieht übel aus. Untere Teil vom Funkturm ist das, für alle die es nicht gleich sehen.


Also der Trail runter zum Hallerhof?


----------



## Andreas.blub (30. Juni 2015)

Ja.


----------



## Beppe (30. Juni 2015)

Andreasblub schrieb:


> Ja.


Jesus. Ich hatte vom Mast runter aufm Schirm, da hatten wir eben vergebens gesucht. 
Zum Hallerhof runter waren die Bremsen dafür offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (30. Juni 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Also der Trail runter zum Hallerhof?


Ja, der untere Teil der Turmabfahrt runter Richtung Pkpl. Hallerhof ...


----------



## Beppe (30. Juni 2015)




----------



## PietAM (1. Juli 2015)

Das sind ja schöne Aussichten - Bikewetter vom Feinsten! War gestern rund um den Pulheimer Randkanal, Golfplatz-Widdersdorf zu den Kölner Autobahnaussichtstürmen, weiter Richtung Brauweiler über Dansweiler zum Grillplatztrail (G-H) unterhalb des Funkturms in Richtung Pkpl. Hallerhof über die Felder vorbei am Golfplatz-Glessen zurück, zu einer entspannten 31Grad-Asphalt-Wheelie-Bremsfingertrainingsrunde unterwegs. So kanns bleiben ...


----------



## Beppe (2. Juli 2015)

PietAM schrieb:


> Ja, der untere Teil der Turmabfahrt runter Richtung Pkpl. Hallerhof ...


Soh, freie Fahrt für freie biker. Wir haben das Stahlseil eben weggeschnitten und bei der Gelegenheit die nicht minder tückische Wurzel neben an auch gleich rausgerobbt.
Die Dornen in der Einfahrt sind auch gestuzt.

Let the brakes open


----------



## PietAM (2. Juli 2015)

Klasse Beppe, dann lassen sich die Spuren an Unterarmen und Schienbeinen durch Dornen und Brennesseln vermeiden!


----------



## Beppe (3. Juli 2015)

Anschlag auf Downhill-Fahrer: Mit 70 km/h in die Falle - Fernsehen :: SWR Fernsehen :: Landesschau Rheinland-Pfalz :: Startseite | SWR.de - http://www.swr.de/landesschau-rp/an...4/did=15769272/nid=13831154/lvm1sg/index.html


----------



## jim-beam (3. Juli 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Soh, freie Fahrt für freie biker. Wir haben das Stahlseil eben weggeschnitten und bei der Gelegenheit die nicht minder tückische Wurzel neben an auch gleich rausgerobbt.
> Die Dornen in der Einfahrt sind auch gestuzt.
> 
> Let the brakes open


Super !!


----------



## Maikbike (3. Juli 2015)

Danke Beppe!
Hatte am Montag noch zwei Mtbler vor dem Seil gewarnt. 
Hab mich dann später an anderer Stelle abgelegt. Hoffe am WE wieder fahren zu können.

Gruß Maik


----------



## PietAM (3. Juli 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Anschlag auf Downhill-Fahrer: Mit 70 km/h in die Falle - Fernsehen :: SWR Fernsehen :: Landesschau Rheinland-Pfalz :: Startseite | SWR.de - http://www.swr.de/landesschau-rp/an...4/did=15769272/nid=13831154/lvm1sg/index.html



Ja schon krass, was sich manche Menschen so ausdenken, ähnliche Aktionen gab es ja auch schon im 7Gebirge, ist schade, dass man bald die Strecken erstmal langsam runter fahren muss, um evtl. vorhandene "Fallen" aufzuspüren. Klasse Konzept in Mehring, vor allem weil sich die Entscheidungsbefugten auch mal Gedanken machen pro MTBler. P.S. Mehring wäre auch mal einen Besuch wert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (6. Juli 2015)

Am Samstag zu einer 35/40/3er Sonnen-Tour  auf der G-H unterwegs. 35Km bei 40Grad mit 3Liter IsoStar in der Trinkblase im Rucksack. Draußen auf den Feldern richtig heiß, im Wald (fast) angenehm, die Trails bretthart und staubtrocken.


----------



## Beppe (6. Juli 2015)

PietAM schrieb:


> Am Samstag zu einer 35/40/3er Sonnen-Tour  auf der G-H unterwegs. 35Km bei 40Grad mit 3Liter IsoStar in der Trinkblase im Rucksack. Draußen auf den Feldern richtig heiß, im Wald (fast) angenehm, die Trails bretthart und staubtrocken.


 
Nur dass die Bremsen aus ihrem Winterschlaf erwacht sind und die Jagd auf biker eröffnet haben.


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Juli 2015)

Fahre Mittwoch Abend den 15.07.2015 eine kleine Runde.Treffpunkt Alte-Aachenerstrasse letzter Parkplatz 17.30 Uhr.
Wer kann bitte eintragen,oder anrufen.Tel 015233994160.
Wird aber eine etwas ruhigere Runde werden,da ich mir im
Urlaub den Fuss umgeschlagen habe und ihn noch nicht
richtig belasten kann.
Wenn sich bis Dienstag 20.00 Uhr noch keiner eingetragen
hat, fahre ich den Treffpunkt nicht an.


----------



## Snowcrash (12. Juli 2015)

Ich bin höchstwahrscheinlich dabei, melde mich aber am Dienstag noch mal. Habe selbst noch mit dem ein oder anderen Wehwehchen von diversen Stürzen zu kämpfen, 'ne ruhigere Runde ist mir von daher ganz recht .


----------



## Magroll (13. Juli 2015)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Fahre Mittwoch Abend den 15.07.2015 eine kleine Runde.Treffpunkt Alte-Aachenerstrasse letzter Parkplatz 17.30 Uhr.
> Wer kann bitte eintragen,oder anrufen.Tel 015233994160.
> Wird aber eine etwas ruhigere Runde werden,da ich mir im
> Urlaub den Fuss umgeschlagen habe und ihn noch nicht
> ...


Hallo zusammen! 
Ich kann leider nicht ,habe Spätschicht. 
Gruß Markus! 
Viel Spaß! !!


----------



## AAFA (13. Juli 2015)

Hi Freddy,

Wollte mich im LMB eintragen, finde aber die Tour nicht! Würde,mich auf eine entspannte Tour freuen, weiß aber noch nicht ganz ob es zeitlich bei mir passt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (13. Juli 2015)

Hi Andreas.Die Tour ist auch nicht im LMB eingetragen.
Habe die nur hier bekannt gegeben.
Hoffe du kannst mitfahren.Sag aber bitte bis
Dienstag Bescheid.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## AAFA (13. Juli 2015)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Andreas.Die Tour ist auch nicht im LMB eingetragen.
> Habe die nur hier bekannt gegeben.
> Hoffe du kannst mitfahren.Sag aber bitte bis
> Dienstag Bescheid.
> Gruß Friedhelm




Mach ich.

Gruß


----------



## Snowcrash (14. Juli 2015)

Also, ich muss leider absagen. War mit meinen Wehwehchen gestern mal beim Arzt und mir wurde dringend geraten, mich bis Ende der Woche etwas zu schonen.


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Juli 2015)

OK Kein Problem.
Dann erst einmal gute Besserung.


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Juli 2015)

Bin morgen auch verhindert, nachdem das Knie aber wieder arbeitet hab ich mir wieder ein Zweirad zugelegt. Sonntag die erste Runde ging über 15km in einer Stunde bei 180hm.
Ich trainier mal fleißig weiter oder warte auf die nächste gemütliche Runde


----------



## Beppe (14. Juli 2015)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> OK Kein Problem.
> Dann erst einmal gute Besserung.



Hi Freddy,
vielleicht kommen wir zum Start und rollen etwas mit. Falls wir kommen, sind wir pünktlich. D.h. bitte nicht warten!

Gruß Beppe


----------



## franzek (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

jemand Lust am WE ne lockere Runde zu drehen?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Insomnia- (15. Juli 2015)

Da wär ich dabei.
War heute ne lockere Runde am Vormittag,  VORSICHT! die federweg Fraktion hat am Ende des Banktrail ne Rampe eingebaut. Ich hab die zu spät als solche erkannt


----------



## franzek (15. Juli 2015)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Da wär ich dabei.
> War heute ne lockere Runde am Vormittag,  VORSICHT! die federweg Fraktion hat am Ende des Banktrail ne Rampe eingebaut. Ich hab die zu spät als solche erkannt



Sonntag 10 Uhr Parkplatz Alte Aachener passt?
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Beppe (15. Juli 2015)

Das war mal ne richtig geile Feierabendrunde. Vom Enduro, AM über mehrere Racefeilen und ein e-bike  war alles vertreten. Tempo wie wir das von Freddys Touren gewohnt sind, ich würde es als wir haben uns hochgeschaukelt beschreiben 
Von Friedhelms Handycap war jedenfalls nix zu merken.

Jetzt wird erstmal die Festplatte angeworfen.

Ciao Beppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (15. Juli 2015)

franzek schrieb:


> Sonntag 10 Uhr Parkplatz Alte Aachener passt?
> Gruß
> Frank


Samstag 10 Uhr passt.
Hab evtl noch Kollegen im Schlepptau.
Trägst du die Tour ein?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Elias


----------



## franzek (16. Juli 2015)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Samstag 10 Uhr passt.
> Hab evtl noch Kollegen im Schlepptau.
> Trägst du die Tour ein?
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Elias



Hallo Elias,
trage Tour nicht ein. Ich sprach allerdings von *SONNTAG 10 Uhr*

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Juli 2015)

franzek schrieb:


> Hallo Elias,
> trage Tour nicht ein. Ich sprach allerdings von *SONNTAG 10 Uhr*
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



Ja okay, das ist blöd. Sonntag bin ich mit dem Trial Rad in Gießen. Sry
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Elias


----------



## Freddy41 (16. Juli 2015)

Gestern eine klasse Tour mit 7 Mitstreitern gefahren.
Die angekündigte lockere Tour war dann im nachhinein
doch eher sportlich,danl Pino und Andreas.
Trotz meines Handycaps lief es erstaunlich gut.
Bedanke mich bei allen Mitfahrern für die klasse Tour.
Bei mir waren es dann auch 43km bei 465hm und
einem Schnitt von 19,3kmh.
Freue mich auf weitere Touren


----------



## franzek (16. Juli 2015)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ja okay, das ist blöd. Sonntag bin ich mit dem Trial Rad in Gießen. Sry
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Elias



Alles klar. Vielleicht ein anderes mal.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## PietAM (19. Juli 2015)

Heute ne feucht (nicht von oben) fröhlich Runde gedreht. Oberschenkeltrainingseinheit deluxe mit bremsenden, nassen und teils schlammigen, tiefen Waldwegen. Trails waren noch O.K..! Trotzdem einige gleichgesinnte Biker gesehen, TOP 
Ride on!


----------



## Deleted 348981 (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
war gestern zum ersten Mal im Bereich Alte Aachener/Glessener Höhe unterwegs. Sieht relativ vielversprechend aus und liegt vor allem nur einen Steinwurf von meinem neuen Wohnort entfernt 

Leider wurde es nur ne relativ kurze Runde, da ich einerseits zeitlich etwas eingeschränkt war durch "Sonntagsverpflichtungen" und andererseits die Wege zum Teil so tief und schlammig waren, dass es kaum voran ging!
Wenn aber Richtung Wochenende die nächste Runde ansteht, wäre ich gerne dabei. Im Idealfall auch gerne mit jemandem der sich dort gut auskennt. 
Beste Grüße!


----------



## Freddy41 (21. Juli 2015)

Fahre Donnerstag Abend den 23.07.2015 eine kleine Runde um die Glessener-Höhe.
Treffpunkt ist die Alte-Aachenerstrasse letzter Parkplatz 17.30 Uhr in Königsdorf.Falls einer von Quadrath aus mitfahren möchte bin ich um 16.55 Uhr am REWE.
Wer kann bitte eintragen,oder anrufen.Tel 015233994160.
Es werden wohl 45km bei etwa 450hm werden .
Das Tempo bestimmt wie immer der langsamste Fahrer.
Wenn sich bis Mittwoch 20.00 Uhr noch keiner eingetragen
hat, fahre ich den Treffpunkt nicht an.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (21. Juli 2015)

Schade, wäre gerne dabei, bin aber mitten im Umzugsstress...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magroll (28. Juli 2015)

Morgen 
Hat jemand Lust Donnerstag wenn das Wetter mitspielt eine Runde zu fahren  ?
Gruß Markus


----------



## jim-beam (28. Juli 2015)

Magroll schrieb:


> Morgen
> Hat jemand Lust Donnerstag wenn das Wetter mitspielt eine Runde zu fahren  ?
> Gruß Markus



Ja hatte ich vor !!
Nur noch nicht voll Gas da erst die zweite Tour nach OP !
Guss Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 348981 (28. Juli 2015)

Hätte auch Interesse. 
Wann und wo Solls losgehen?


----------



## Magroll (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo Biker 
Wäre um 17 Uhr am Gipfelkreuz .
Gruß Markus


----------



## jim-beam (29. Juli 2015)

Magroll schrieb:


> Hallo Biker
> Wäre um 17 Uhr am Gipfelkreuz .
> Gruß Markus


Ich schau mal ! aber nicht warten ansonsten steh ich da.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 348981 (29. Juli 2015)

17 Uhr werde ich voraussichtlich nicht schaffen...
Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magroll (29. Juli 2015)

Bin bei trockenem Wetter auf jeden Fall da.
Vielleicht klappt es ja!
Gruß Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Juli 2015)

Fahre Sonntag den 02.08.2015 eine kleine Runde um die Glessener-Höhe.
Treffpunkt ist die Alte-Aachenerstrasse letzter Parkplatz 10.30 Uhr in Königsdorf.Falls einer von Quadrath aus mitfahren möchte bin ich um 09.55 Uhr am REWE.
Wer kann bitte eintragen,oder anrufen.Tel 015233994160.
Es werden wohl 55km bei etwa 550hm werden .
Das Tempo bestimmt wie immer der langsamste Fahrer.
Wenn sich bis Samstag 20.00 Uhr noch keiner eingetragen
hat, fahre ich den Treffpunkt nicht an.


----------



## Magroll (30. Juli 2015)

Hi Mtb-ler 
Fahre Heute nicht . Wetter zu unbeständig
Werde am Sonntagmorgen mit fahren.
Gruß Markus


----------



## Beppe (30. Juli 2015)

Magroll schrieb:


> Hi Mtb-ler
> Fahre Heute nicht . Wetter zu unbeständig
> Werde am Sonntagmorgen mit fahren.
> Gruß Markus



Das Wetter ist doch topp! 
Ideale bike Temperaturen und die Bremsen scheinen sich satt gesaugt zu haben.

Wer fährt denn heute noch wann u wo?

@PietAM Heute Zeit u Lust?


----------



## PietAM (30. Juli 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist doch topp!
> Ideale bike Temperaturen und die Bremsen scheinen sich satt gesaugt zu haben.
> 
> Wer fährt denn heute noch wann u wo?
> ...



Hi Beppe,

ne, sorry kann heute leider nicht, melde mich aber mal vor der nächsten Tour, wer heute fährt: viel Spass!


----------



## Andreas.blub (30. Juli 2015)

Wer heute fährt: Respekt! 

Da ist mein innerer Schweinehund zu groß.


----------



## Beppe (30. Juli 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Wer heute fährt: Respekt!
> 
> Da ist mein innerer Schweinehund zu groß.




Ok ich hab dann auch passen müssen. Ich wollte raus, nur die bikes nicht. 



Wirklich.


----------



## brigdompteur (31. Juli 2015)

@Freddy,bin am Sonntag dabei.


----------



## Johnbook (1. August 2015)

Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei, um 10:30 am Parkplatz.
Bin leider etwas früher weg da ich zum Mittagessen eingeladen bin, aber es passt schon.

>Treffpunkt ist die Alte-Aachenerstrasse letzter Parkplatz 10.30 

Alles klar, ich bin da mit Auto und Bike. Meine Nummer ist 0162-7204682
c.u. Markus


----------



## Beppe (1. August 2015)

Ich war heute mit @Naish90 unterwegs, Premiumrunde bei tollem Wetter.
Freddy viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magroll (1. August 2015)

Hi Freddy 
Werde auch mit fahren .
Bis Morgen
Gruß Markus


----------



## londart (1. August 2015)

ich komme morgen auch mit 
vg
björn


----------



## Magroll (2. August 2015)

Hallo ihr Verrückten!
Das war eine coole Tour.
Danke dem Guide!!!
Gruß Markus


----------



## Freddy41 (2. August 2015)

Heute eine schöne Tour mit Dietmar,Markus,Ingo,Nico,Michael,und Markus gefahren.Bei dem Wetter und den tollen Mitfahrern hat es mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht.Bei mir waren es dann auch 69,12km bei 614hm.Freue mich auf weitere Touren.


----------



## Johnbook (2. August 2015)

Früh aufstehen hat sich für mich heute gelohnt, auch wenn ich nur kurz dabei war. Tour war prima. Zuhause gab es Rouladen ^^)
Bin hoffentlich bald wieder dabei, voraussichtlich ab Mitte September. c.u. Markus (der andere ^^)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner GPS Tour in Belgien (südlich von Lüttich, ca. 90 Min. Fahrzeit von hier):
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741836.100007124263361&type=1&l=5db4ca0e3a
Nach ca. 20 km war der Handy Akku leer, war aber nicht schlimm da es sowieso anfing zur regnen. Für das nächste mal habe ich 
ein größeres Akku. Hier nochmal die Tour:
http://trails.bike/mtb-tour/belgien/luttich/sprimont-rot/1252#


----------



## nippesnico (3. August 2015)

Danke für die Orga und fürs Mitziehen, Freddy.
Markus, der Riegel hat mich nach Hause gebracht, danke! ;-)


----------



## Naish90 (5. August 2015)

Heute 17:15 Uhr Hallerhof.
Lockere bis mittlere Runde ca. 2 Std.


----------



## Andreas.blub (5. August 2015)

Schade heute geht nicht. Morgen wäre ich dabei


----------



## Naish90 (5. August 2015)

war eine nette doch etwas flottere Tour mit Pino u. Klaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (6. August 2015)

Hallöchen,
wie sieht es denn am Sonntag Mittag mit einem kleinen, lockeren Ründchen aus?


----------



## Magroll (7. August 2015)

Hi Mtb-ler !
Fährt jemand Sonntagmorgen ?
Gruß Markus


----------



## Lette (7. August 2015)

Hi zusammen..... also ich wäre gern mal wieder mit dabei - bin im vergangenen Jahr ab und zu mit Ingo, Freddi & co. gefahren...

na wenn's zeitlich passt, steige ich gern wieder ein (Fischbachhöhe geht auch  )

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Freddy41 (8. August 2015)

Nächste Tour. Sonntag in Quadrath am Rewe 9.55 Uhr oder
10.30 Uhr Alte Aachenerstrasse letzter Parkplatz in Königsdorf. Bei Regen starte ich nicht.
Wenn sich bis 23.00 Uhr keiner eingetragen hat fahre ich den Treffpunkt nicht an. Erreichbar bin ich unter 015233994160.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Beppe (9. August 2015)

Wer ist mir denn gestern auf dem Baumschultrail mit seinem Fatbike entgegen gekommen?


----------



## jim-beam (9. August 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Wer ist mir denn gestern auf dem Baumschultrail mit seinem Fatbike entgegen gekommen?


Also ich war gestern Nachmittag mit meinem unterwegs und habe am Kreuz einen weiteren Fattbiker getroffen und kurz gesprochen !
Es war ein schwarz /rotes Canyon Dude.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (9. August 2015)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Also ich war gestern Nachmittag mit meinem unterwegs und habe am Kreuz einen weiteren Fattbiker getroffen und kurz gesprochen !
> Es war ein schwarz /rotes Canyon Dude.
> Gruß Jürgen



Ja das war der Typ. Meinte auch den Schriftzug im Augenwinkel gesehen zu haben.
Wo wohnt der?

Kann ich Deins dieser Tage mal probefahren?

Gruß Beppe


----------



## jim-beam (10. August 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ja das war der Typ. Meinte auch den Schriftzug im Augenwinkel gesehen zu haben.
> Wo wohnt der?
> 
> Kann ich Deins dieser Tage mal probefahren?
> ...


 Wo der Wohnt weiss ich nicht er ist nicht hier im Forum.
Meins kannst du natürlich fahren am besten am WE vorher kann ich nicht.
Gruß


----------



## Freddy41 (10. August 2015)

Schöne Tour gestern mit Mirco,Andreas und Patrick.
Es waren dann auch 54,79km bei 565hm.
Ich hoffe es werden weitere Touren werden.


----------



## Beppe (10. August 2015)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Meins kannst du natürlich fahren am besten am WE vorher kann ich nicht.
> Gruß



Topp. Irgendwie hab ich den Floh im Kopf,  mir noch etwas für den Winter aufzubauen. ...

Wir mailen


----------



## jim-beam (10. August 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Topp. Irgendwie hab ich den Floh im Kopf,  mir noch etwas für den Winter aufzubauen. ...
> 
> Wir mailen


Ja Räder kann man ja nie genug haben !


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. August 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Topp. Irgendwie hab ich den Floh im Kopf,  mir noch etwas für den Winter aufzubauen. ...



So etwas, in der Art? Fährt sich _leider geil_!


----------



## Beppe (10. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> So etwas, in der Art? Fährt sich _leider geil_!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411215


Scharf!
Bist Du das von vorgestern am Baumschultrail?


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. August 2015)

Nein. Es gibt hier im Forum noch einen User nordstadt der kommt aus dem Kölner Norden und fährt auch ein Dude.


----------



## Beppe (10. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nein. Es gibt hier im Forum noch einen User nordstadt der kommt aus dem Kölner Norden und fährt auch ein Dude.



Ok. Haste noch ne Seitenansicht? Welche RH ist das und wie groß bist Du?


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. August 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ok. Haste noch ne Seitenansicht? Welche RH ist das und wie groß bist Du?


Aber sicher! Das ist Rahmengröße M, ich bin 182/89cm Körper/Schritt. Tipp: Schau doch mal ins Fatbike Unterforum rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (10. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Aber sicher! Das ist Rahmengröße M, ich bin 182/89cm Körper/Schritt. Tipp: Schau doch mal ins Fatbike Unterforum rein.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411235


Sehr geil. Verbesserungsvorschlag meinerseits wäre ein Unimog im Hintergrund. 
Muss ich testen. 
Eine Probefahrt auf einem 27+ bereiften 29er Speci Enduro hat mich kürzlich nicht vom Hocker gehauren, war irgendwie weder Fisch noch Fleisch. Bin gespannt. Dank Dir!


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. August 2015)

Wenn du es so willst...steig nur auf ein Fatty...du(de) wirst sehen, was du davon hast... Achtung: Infektionsgefahr, hochgradig ansteckend.


----------



## Naish90 (11. August 2015)

Heute 17:15 Uhr Hallerhof.
Lockere bis mittlere Runde ca. 2 Std.
Wenn wer Lust hat.


----------



## Lette (11. August 2015)

bei ner lockeren Runde bin ich dabei...


----------



## dom_i (12. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ist heute jemand unterwegs?
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Andreas.blub (13. August 2015)

Ich mach mich gegen 5 zur GH auf. Wer mich sieht kann sich gerne anschliessen. 
Schwarzes Banshee Phantom


----------



## franzek (15. August 2015)

Hallo,

fahre heute ne lockere Runde......und passiere gegen 11:00 Uhr den Parkplatz Alte Aachener.....wenn wer Lust dann einfach dranhängen.
LG
Frank


----------



## dom_i (20. August 2015)

Neuer Versuch: Wie siehts heute aus? Treffen uns um 18:15Uhr in Königsdorf, Alte Aachener Straße, oben am Parkplatz im Wald.
Wer ist dabei? ;-)


----------



## Beppe (25. August 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (28. August 2015)

Hallöchen zusammen,

würde heute gegen 16:30/17:00 Uhr ein kleines Ründchen drehen.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, auch wenn es kurzfristig ist


----------



## tschwenke (28. August 2015)

hi,  sonntag wäre ich dabei,  heute leider nein.. .


----------



## Deleted 348981 (28. August 2015)

Sonntag wäre ich auch nochmal dabei.
Gerne recht früh, gegen 11:00 Uhr?

Da ich hier in der Region erst seit kurzem unterwegs bin, wäre ich für "Guiding" durchaus dankbar


----------



## scott-ct (28. August 2015)

Will auch heute biken,Treffpunkt Parkplatz Alte Aachenerstr. 17:00 OK ?


----------



## Andreas.blub (5. September 2015)

Morgen wer unterwegs? Könnte eventuell, falls mein Kellerschlüssel wieder auftaucht


----------



## Deleted 348981 (5. September 2015)

Hallöchen
Ich hätte vielleicht Interesse. 
Am liebsten am vormittag starten. 
Wird aber zeitlich leider wohl nur für eine kurze Runde reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (5. September 2015)

Ich würde sowieso gerne um 10 Uhr am Parkplatz alte Aachener los. Damit ich bis zur Downhill WM wieder daheim bin


----------



## Deleted 348981 (5. September 2015)

Meinst du den hintersten?
An wieviele km hast du gedacht ?


----------



## Andreas.blub (5. September 2015)

Ja den hintersten. der ist U förmig, geschottert und man kann direkt in den Trail an der Bahn einfahren. 

Km mäßig bin ich flexibel. Einfach mal sehen was geht. Ich würde dann ein paar Trails anfahren und zeigen. Muss eh ruhig machen, weil die Schulter etwas zwickt.


----------



## PietAM (6. September 2015)

War heute zu einer spontanen "bevor der Regen kommt" Tour rund um die G-H unterwegs. Bin dabei am Rande der Quarzwerke vorbei mit Ziel - Serpentinentrail - Richtung Horrem Bhf. Habe dann festgestellt, dass die kleine Eisenbahnbrücke - quasi von den Quarzwerken, über die A4 und dann über eben diese kleine Brücke über die Gleise Rg. Serpentinentrail - abgebaut wurde. War mir neu, vllt. für diejenigen die es noch nicht wissen interessant!?
Ride on!


----------



## PietAM (6. September 2015)

http://goo.gl/maps/tmgD0


----------



## Kraksler (6. September 2015)

Du meinst die Brücke über der Braunkohlenbahn? Muss man also jetzt immer durch den Tunnel ...


----------



## PietAM (6. September 2015)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Du meinst die Brücke über der Braunkohlenbahn? Muss man slso jetzt immer durch den Tunnel ...



Hier die Brücke, ja glaube die ist von der Braunkohlebahn ...

http://goo.gl/maps/tmgD0


----------



## PietAM (6. September 2015)

[email protected]: welchen Tunnel meinst Du? Da ich keinen Tunnel als Alternative zur abgerissenen Brücke kenne, bin ich kurzerhand zurück nach Königsdorf zur Aachener Str. gefahren. Dabei dann den Königsdorf Downhill gefahren. Von dOrt dann die Aachener Str. hoch bis zum Gebrauchtwagenhandel und wieder rein in die G-H. Habe mal einen Link zur Tour beigefügt: https://www.strava.com/activities/385997939
VG


----------



## Kraksler (6. September 2015)

Ich erklärs mal so: als Du gemerkt hast dass die Brücke weg ist, bist Du wieder zurückgefahren. Bis zu einer Kreuzung Mit 5 Wegen. Wenn Du jetzt von Dir aus gesehen die ganz Rechte genommen hättest, dann wärst Du unter der Kohlenbahn durch einen kleinen Tunnel gefahren ca. 40 Meter lang. Man kann ihn von der. kreuzung auch schon sehen. Danach direkt rechts hoch und Du kommst auf die Höhe


----------



## PietAM (6. September 2015)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Ich erklärs mal so: als Du gemerkt hast dass die Brücke weg ist, bist Du wieder zurückgefahren. Bis zu einer Kreuzung Mit 5 Wegen. Wenn Du jetzt von Dir aus gesehen die ganz Rechte genommen hättest, dann wärst Du unter der Kohlenbahn durch einen kleinen Tunnel gefahren ca. 40 Meter lang. Man kann ihn von der. kreuzung auch schon sehen. Danach direkt rechts hoch und Du kommst auf die Höhe



Ah klasse, probiere ich demnächst direkt mal aus, danke Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikolaus (9. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen, bin relativ neu hier im Forum, und hab euch jetzt zum Glück gefunden da ich nicht die 150 seiten lesen möchte, bitte ich um ein kurzes update, wann und wo sich hier wer trifft, um zu biken. Bin in Glessen aufgewachsen und wohne jetzt in weiden. Hab mir ein neues bike zugelegt, welches benutzt werden will. Und da alleine fahren, wie ihr wahrscheinlich wisst, irgendwann langweilig wird, würde ich gerne mal mit jemandem oder einer Gruppe mitfahren. Gibt es regelmäßige treffen, oder wird das immer spontan verabredet? 
Danke schon mal im vorraus für Auskünfte und infos zur und über das biken in, um und auf der Glessener Höhe


----------



## Kraksler (11. September 2015)

mikolaus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin relativ neu hier im Forum, und hab euch jetzt zum Glück gefunden da ich nicht die 150 seiten lesen möchte, bitte ich um ein kurzes update, wann und wo sich hier wer trifft, um zu biken. Bin in Glessen aufgewachsen und wohne jetzt in weiden. Hab mir ein neues bike zugelegt, welches benutzt werden will. Und da alleine fahren, wie ihr wahrscheinlich wisst, irgendwann langweilig wird, würde ich gerne mal mit jemandem oder einer Gruppe mitfahren. Gibt es regelmäßige treffen, oder wird das immer spontan verabredet?
> Danke schon mal im vorraus für Auskünfte und infos zur und über das biken in, um und auf der Glessener Höhe


Hallo Mikolaus,
Es gab hier zeitweise Touren die im LMB eingetragen wurden. Ich fahre meist auch alleine, da ich oft sehr spontan Zeit und Lust habe. Komme selber aus Sindorf. 
Wenn man aber aufm Trail mal jemanden trifft, würde ich den einfach mal anquatschen und vielleicht fährt man ja dann ne Strecke zusammen.
Wenn Freddy41 mal wieder eine Tour einstellt, würde ich an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall mal mitfahren.

In welche Richtung gehen den Deine Ambitionen? CC,Enduro, Downhill?

Ride On!
kraksler


----------



## mikolaus (11. September 2015)

Danke für  die Antwort, gute idee^^ also bisher war ich eher der tourenfahrer bis zum all mountain niveau. Da ich mir ein neues bike zugelegt habe, was mehr kann, als mein bisheriges hardtail, bin ich auch an cross country, enduro/downhill interessiert. Da haben sich ganz neue Möglichkeiten auf getan. Klar lässt sich das nur schwer auf der kippe realisieren, aber man kann ja nie genug trails kennenlernen. Meine Kondition lässt sich zwar noch verbessern, aber sonst wäre ich bei allem dabei, was mir geboten wird ;-) also die oberste Abfahrt des "Kanonenrohrs" , die steile strecke hinter dem Funkmast war bisher das höchste  der Gefühle. Mit meinem hardtail war das schon eine art Gradwanderung, aber mit meinem neuen bike sollte das alles kein Problem mehr darstellen. Also ich wäre bei allem dabei, wenn mal was stattfindet.


----------



## PietAM (12. September 2015)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Ich erklärs mal so: als Du gemerkt hast dass die Brücke weg ist, bist Du wieder zurückgefahren. Bis zu einer Kreuzung Mit 5 Wegen. Wenn Du jetzt von Dir aus gesehen die ganz Rechte genommen hättest, dann wärst Du unter der Kohlenbahn durch einen kleinen Tunnel gefahren ca. 40 Meter lang. Man kann ihn von der. kreuzung auch schon sehen. Danach direkt rechts hoch und Du kommst auf die Höhe



Hi Kraksler, bin heute den Tunnel gefahren. Klasse und nochmals vielen Dank für den Tip!

P.S. Der umgestürzte Baum auf dem Trail oberhalb vom Krater/Bombenloch (der einen immer zum Absteigen/Rübertragen gezwungen hat) wurde zersägt und der Trail ist wieder frei!

http://goo.gl/maps/itlE0

Google Maps: 50°57'02.4"N 6°44'58.1"E


----------



## mikolaus (12. September 2015)

@PietAM  danke für die Info, der Baum war für mich ein Grund dort nicht mehr lang zu fahren, aber jetzt steht dem ja nichts mehr im Wege. Danke.


----------



## PietAM (12. September 2015)

mikolaus schrieb:


> @PietAM  .... der Baum war für mich ein Grund dort nicht mehr lang zu fahren, aber jetzt steht dem ja nichts mehr im Wege. Danke.



Ja, gerne und viel Spaß!
Ride on!


----------



## dom_i (21. September 2015)

Huhu,
Wir sind gestern eine Runde gefahren und sind dann auf einer grössere Gruppe gestoßen. Waren bestimmt 8 Leute, ein Fatbike darunter. Waren die von hier? 
Mein Kumpel und ich möchten an Donnerstag wieder fahren, vllt hat ja noch jemand Lust?
Gruß Dominik


----------



## mikolaus (21. September 2015)

Haha Dominik?  Bist du der große Dominik? ^^  also ich bin am Donnerstag auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## Naish90 (22. September 2015)

terpk schrieb:


> Huhu,
> Wir sind gestern eine Runde gefahren und sind dann auf einer grössere Gruppe gestoßen. Waren bestimmt 8 Leute, ein Fatbike darunter. Waren die von hier?
> Mein Kumpel und ich möchten an Donnerstag wieder fahren, vllt hat ja noch jemand Lust?
> Gruß Dominik



Ohne Helm geht NIX  !!! Auch mit ner Kiste Bier nicht .
Hattest Du mich nicht erkannt.......

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (23. September 2015)

Ach Ingo! 
Tatsächlich hab ich keinen aus der Gruppe erkannt, dich auch nicht, sorry 

Morgen starten wir natürlich MIT Helm  Wie sieht es bei dir aus, bist du auch dabei?
Wir wollten uns um 18Uhr in Königsdorf an dem Parkplatz treffen, alte Aachener Straße.

Sind bisher 4 Leute, würden uns freuen wenn es noch mehr werden!


----------



## dom_i (24. September 2015)

Hi, 
da mich noch zwei privat angeschrieben haben, hier nochmal der Treffpunkt:
wir treffen uns um 18:00Uhr im Wald, am Waldparkplatz  Alte Aachener Straße, anbei ein Bild mit den Koordinaten. Du fährst in Königsdorf (wenn du von Köln kommst), komplett den Berg hoch, kurz vor Ortsausgang geht es rechts die Alte Aachener Straße rein, da bis zum Schluss durch, da ist der Wanderer-Parkplatz. Dort treffen wir uns, ist eigtl nicht schwer das zu fidnen 
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Andreas.blub (24. September 2015)

Edit: leider doch keine zeit


----------



## Hasimops (24. September 2015)

terpk schrieb:


> Wir wollten uns um 18Uhr in Königsdorf an dem Parkplatz treffen, alte Aachener Straße.
> 
> Sind bisher 4 Leute, würden uns freuen wenn es noch mehr werden!



könnte sein, dass ich auch komme.
Wie sieht die Planung bezüglich Strecke, Km und Hm aus.

Gruß Detlef


----------



## dom_i (24. September 2015)

Denke mal so mind. 40km sollten wir schaffen. Fahren alles wie sonst bei den Touren von Ingo und Freddy auch  Tempo ist denke ich auch ähnlich (vllt etwas geringer).


----------



## Hasimops (24. September 2015)

danke für die Info.

Da ich gehbehindert und nicht mehr der Jüngste bin und euch nicht aufhalten möchte, komme ich dann mit meinem E-Bike. 

Gruß Detlef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (24. September 2015)

E-Bike? Du Trietzer!!! 
Wir freuen uns über jeden der dabei ist und passen das Tempo natürlich an  
Freu mich schon wenn wir eine größere Gruppe sind!


----------



## mikolaus (24. September 2015)

Hallo Detlef ( @Hasimops ), was gesagt werden muss, muss gesagt werden!  im namen aller (ich denke die meisten sehen das auch so wie ich) möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen, dass wir dich verloren haben. das ist ein absolutes nogo, was da passiert ist! ich meine du hättest zwar auch mal laut schreien können, aber letztendlich hat der Leader oder der Guide das zu verantworten. also direkte Absicht war das wohl nicht, was da geschehen ist. die meisten waren eher verwirrt, und haben nicht wirklich begriffen, was  los war.
und an alle anderen: mir hat es super Spaß gemacht, und ich werde demnächst gerne öfter dabei sein. danke an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## dom_i (25. September 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Deltef, ich hoffe du bist gut nach Hause gekommen!? Wo haben wir dich denn verloren? Wie Michael schon sagte, entschuldige vielmals, das war echt keine Absicht und wir waren alle etwas verwundert.

Zur Tour, ich hoffe ihr hattet dennoch Spaß, auch wenn das Tempo doch stark variierte. Mir hat's Spaß gemacht, zum Einen weil wir eine so große Gruppe waren, zum Anderen weil ich mal wieder gemerkt habe, wie langsam ich doch bin :-S 
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour! 
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Naish90 (25. September 2015)

Hi,

Auch von meiner Seite, Detlef das tut mir auch leid das wir dich verloren haben . Hoffe Du bist gut nach Hause gekommen!
Ansonsten war es ja ne tolle Tour, bis auf dem Matsch. Wäre gerne noch ein bisschen mit euch gefahren wenn ich eine Lampe dabei gehabt hätte. Bei mir war das dann wohl die letzte Tour ohne Lampe.
Hoffe, dass es nicht zu schnell war.....

LG Ingo


----------



## Hasimops (25. September 2015)

Hi,

der verlorene Sohn meldet sich zurück.
An dem Anstieg, kurz hinter der Stelle wo lange Zeit der große umgefallene Baum lag,
hatte mein Hinterrad keinen Gripp und ist durchgedreht.
Die anschließende Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten bewirkte, dass mein Vorderrad hoch kam und ich den restlichen Anstieg schieben musste.
Dann bin ich den Trail weitergefahren und habe offensichtlich den richtigen Abzweig nicht bemerkt.
Mein Rufen hatte auch keinen Erfolg.
Bin dann noch mehrere Wege abgefahren und hatte dann auch einmal meinen Namen gehört.
Da kein direkter Weg in die Richtung führte, musste ich Umwege fahren und habe euch nicht mehr erreicht. 
Sicherheitshalber sollten wir zukünftig unsere Handynummern austauschen.   
Hier die Aufzeichnung meiner Strecke: https://www.komoot.de/tour/6909371?ref=wtd

Viele Grüße Detlef


----------



## Naish90 (26. September 2015)

Morgen 11:00 Uhr Hallerhof. Gefahren wird ein mittleres Tempo!
Ca. 3 Stunden mit 55 bis 60 KM.

Lg Ingo


----------



## dom_i (26. September 2015)

Bin dabei!
Obs für die 60km reicht, muss ich mal sehen. Klinke mich zur Not früher aus.
Freu mich.
 Gruß Dominik


----------



## brigdompteur (26. September 2015)

Hey Ingo,
bei dem Wetter hänge ich mich mal gerne hinten ran.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Hasimops (26. September 2015)

wünsche euch morgen eine schöne Tour.
Denkt sicherheitshalber an den Austausch eurer Handynummern.
Man kann ja nie wissen.


----------



## Naish90 (27. September 2015)

Dominik,  Stefan, hat Spaß gemacht .
Hoffe Ihr seid noch gut nach Hause gekommen. Lg Ingo

http://www.strava.com/activities/401247433


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (27. September 2015)

da waren es nur noch drei...bin nochmal kurz zurück um zu schauen wo Ihr abgeblieben seid.
Ansonsten schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour bei bestem Wetter,am schluß waren es bei mir mit An und Abfahrt glatte 59km.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Duke87 (27. September 2015)

Huhu, 
ich war schon ziemlich fertig (da hat auch der Ingo Rigel leider nicht mehr die Erhoffte Zusatzleistung gebracht.. Aber danke an dieser Stelle nochmal). Als ich dann oben war habe ich euch nicht mehr gesehen und wir haben uns gedacht, wenn keiner was sagt geradeaus. 
Ja mein Fazit ich brauche mehr Training^^ Aber eine schöne Tour.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## dom_i (27. September 2015)

Moin,
Wir haben euch an der Brücke über die Autobahn verloren. Wo seid ihr denn lang gefahren? 
Ich war aber auch durch, Ingos Ziel wurde erreicht, wir sind tot  
Freu mich aber schon auf die nächste Tour!
Gruß Dominik


----------



## dom_i (29. September 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Wie siehts aus mit einer Tour am Donnerstag, 18Uhr, am Hallerhof?
Gruß Dominik


----------



## brigdompteur (29. September 2015)

Donnerstag klappt leider nicht bei mir,aber wie siehts mit Mitwoch aus?wer interrese hat hier kurz melden.
Gruß


----------



## Andreas.blub (10. Oktober 2015)

Jemand morgen unterwegs?


----------



## Beppe (10. Oktober 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Jemand morgen unterwegs?




Schon deine  Körner für kommende Woche


----------



## dom_i (12. Oktober 2015)

..war tatsächlich gestern Abend eine Runde unterwegs, 19Uhr gestartet, bis 20:30Uhr in die Dunkelheit rein. 
Der Boden war echt total super!

Wie sieht es denn diese Woche aus, bekommen wir nochmal eine Tour mit ein paar Mann hin? 

Dienstag jemand dabei? 18Uhr Hallerhof?


----------



## dom_i (13. Oktober 2015)

Scheinbar niemand dabei? Schade, dann werde ich heute wohl auch nicht fahren :S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (23. Oktober 2015)

Sonntagstour, 11:00 Uhr Hallerhof, siehe LMB.


----------



## mikolaus (23. Oktober 2015)

sch..ade wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber muss mit nem kollegen nach Frankfurt sein neues bike abholen nächstes mal bin ich am start.


----------



## Naish90 (26. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

waren ja doch noch 11 Mitfahrer !
War eine schöne Tour leider mit ein bisschen Nieselregen und sehr schweren Boden.
Bei mir waren es dann 57Km u. 570HM.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer


----------



## PietAM (8. November 2015)

Heute zu einer kurzentschlossenen MTB-Tour bei moderaten bis angenehmen Temperaturen in, um und auf die G-H aufgebrochen. Böden schwer aber schöner Anblick der bunten Bäume, gerade auch wenn die Sonne mal durchkam. Viele Biker, Wanderer, Reiter und Spaziergänger gesehen, alle gut drauf. Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht. Ride on!


----------



## alterbridge (9. November 2015)

Wo gehts bitte "in" die Glessener Höhe?


----------



## mikolaus (9. November 2015)

.. das ist geheim   ..nur die "in"sider wissen, wie man da reinkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (8. Dezember 2015)

Gibts hier welche die Interesse an nem Nightride auf der Glessener Höhe haben?


----------



## alterbridge (9. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt gleich?


----------



## Kraksler (9. Dezember 2015)

Hast Recht. Hört sich fast so an... Meinte allerdings mal an nem Nachmittag/Abend...


----------



## Haie-radler (10. Dezember 2015)

Ja ich hätte Interesse,allerdings sind meine Zeiten recht exotisch. Berufsbedingt kann ich erst so ab 3 h....


----------



## Haie-radler (11. Dezember 2015)

Falls jemand mal Bock auf nen Nightride so ab frühestens 2 45h hat,kann er/sie sich ruhig bei mir melden,im Winter wenn wir Schnee haben werd ich das bestimmt öfters machen,momentan fahre ich meitens so gegen 14h bis max 16 45h,danach wird sportlich wiggermalocht!Sportliche Grüße und gute Fahrt


----------



## mikolaus (18. Februar 2016)

so Leute, also ich war gerade nochmal im wald, und musste feststellen, dass der Förster ganze arbeit geleistet hat. mittlerweile liegen an allen "nicht offiziellen" Wegen Querhölzer. Man stelle sich mal die arbeit vor, die damit verbunden ist^^ hunderte stellen mit Ästen und Baumstämmen. Also mich ärgert das nicht groß, schließlich bin ich mit nem fully und klickies unterwegs, aber auf dauer ist das nicht gerade angenehm. Wollte euch nur mal über den stand der dinge informieren.
Der "Krieg" geht wohl weiter^^ ich nehme an, dass spätestens im sommer die Äste weg geräumt sein werden.
Fährt denn jemand von euch momentan noch regelmäßig?


----------



## Haie-radler (18. Februar 2016)

Oh,so ein Mist!Ist mir letztens an nem "geheimen" Trail aufgefallen,mindestens 10 dicke Äste auf max.250 m.Viel schlimmer find ich allerdings das Verhalten der Spaziergänger,Gassigeher usw,die sich immer über den ganzen Weg verteilen in der Annahme das hinter denen keiner kommt der den Wald auch für seine Zwecke nutzt.Ich fahre gern schnell,versuche aber uns Biker nicht als rücksichtsichtslose Rowdys darzustellen.Bin die letzten 3 Tage nur aufem RR unterwegs,werde mal am WE Holzstämme zählen


----------



## Kraksler (18. Februar 2016)

Also ich fahre regelmässig. Werde auch gleich noch ein Ründchen drehen. Ob ich auf die Glessi komme weiss ich allerdings noch nicht.
Aber bei der Witterung fahre ich nicht jeden Trail. Bei der letzten Fahrt über die Glessi, sind mir keine grossartigen Barikaden aufgefallen. Wo liegen die denn?

Ride On

Kraksler


----------



## Haie-radler (18. Februar 2016)

Der Schleichweg den ich meine müsste im Köforst zwischen den beiden Hauptwegen die zum Parkplatz am Bombenloch u Strava Segment Out of the dark o Rauf in den Wald liegen,bin mir nicht 100% sicher.Finde es allerdings nicht so schlimm bei uns mit den Ästen,anderswo sind die "Fallensteller u Radhater" wesentlich radikaler.Bei dem Weg den ich meine könnt ich mir gut vorstellen das die Schweinchis da irgendendwo ihren Wurfkessel haben


----------



## mikolaus (18. Februar 2016)

also mit dem matsch ist schon schlimm zur zeit, aber muss man halt durch. gehört ja auch irgendwie dazu, wenn man off season unterwegs ist.
also ich war im frechener wald an der autobahn unterwegs, der kleine trail Nähe der Raststätte, aber dort ging es noch. nur ein paar Äste. am schlimmsten ist es auf dem trail, der vom Parkplatz alte aachener Landstraße und dann an den ehemaligen Mönch fischteichen vorbei führt. dort liegen im abstand von durchschnittlich allen 10-20m Äste und Stämme, von arm dicke bis bein dicke. immer und immer wieder. auch an einem der schönsten trails, die die glessener Höhe zu bieten hat, von der unteren ebene, hinunter bis zum glessener grillplatz, dort liegen zu beginn auch einige Äste, aber wo es steil wird zum Glück nicht mehr, denn das fände ich auch absolut fahrlässig. naja und rund um das bombenloch am dansweiler parkplatz liegen auch einige balken, die dort mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 95% vom förster zur vermeidung der nutzung der wege durch mtbs hingelegt wurden. ich meine irgendwie kann ich den förster ja auch verstehen. aber an seiner stelle würde ich mir die Mühe garnicht machen, denn ich z.b. fahre da trotzdem lang. wo sollte man denn hier in der umgebung  auch sonst fahren. es gibt hier ja nichts anderes. 
dass man den Fußgängern gegenüber freundlich ist, ist ja selbstverständlich. immer schön grüßen, und sie wissen lassen, dass man alles unter Kontrolle hat. viele erschrecken sich ja völlig unnötig. falls ich vom förster erwischt werde, spiele ich natürlich den unwissenden, aber wie lange soll das noch gut gehen?
ich wäre ja mal dafür, dass man ein paar trails für mtbs anlegt, die schön und lang zu befahren sind, mit anliegerkurven, paar tables, dort wo man auch keine tiere unnötig stört. dann würde ich z.b. auch keine "illegalen" trails mehr fahren. aber das wird wohl ein unerfüllbarer wunschtraum sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (18. Februar 2016)

Wir machen nix Unrechtes wenn wir die bestehenden Wege nutzen. Da kann der Förster sagen was er will. Einfach mal auf der Seite der DIMB gucken.


----------



## mikolaus (18. Februar 2016)

also ich habe mir mal die mühe gemacht, dem hier zuständigen förster, dem herrn schneider eine email zu schreiben, und die antwort war klar. der frechener und königsdorfer wald sind Naturschutzgebiete, in denen es nur erlaubt ist, die offiziellen d.h. die breiten, die auch für berechtigte mit Pkws befahrbaren werden können, zu betreten, oder mit dem rad zu befahren. alle anderen wege/trails dürfen weder befahren, noch betreten werden, also auch Fußgänger dürfen dort nicht lang gehen. er hat auch die eben durch mich beschriebenen Maßnahmen erwähnt und angekündigt. die glessener Höhe fällt unter das bundes/bzw landeswaldgesetz, und dort ist das betreten des waldes, abseits der wege erlaubt, allerdings verboten mit dem rad zu befahren. Das bezieht sich auf alle trails und pfade die dort herunter führen. u.a. auch für das kanonenrohr, oben hinter dem sendemast bis hinunter zum hallerhof. und theoretisch dürfen auch Fußgänger garnicht bis zum bombenloch gelangen, denn alle wege die dort hin führen sind keine offiziellen wege. so siehts aus. 
einerseits kann ich das ja verstehen, weil es dem schutz der tiere dienen soll, andererseits werde ich dort weiterhin fahren, denn wie gesagt, was anderes gibt es hier nicht.
und um es ganz genau zu sagen, dürfen wir unsere mtbs nirgendwo, ausserhalb der offiziellen waldwege benutzen. fast alle mtbs sind nicht stvzo konform, und mn darf theoretisch nichtmal bis zum wald fahren. 
aber abhalten wird uns das alles sicher nicht. ich denke die uralten gesetze müssten überarbeitet werden, denn mtb fahren wird ja immer populärer.


----------



## Hasimops (18. Februar 2016)

Man sollte dem Förster einen offenen Dankesbrief zukommen lassen, in dem wir MTB-Fahrer, uns in aller Form, für seinen Einsatz und Mühen, extra für uns einen MTB-Übungstrail  anzulegen öffentlich bedanken.
Arm-bzw. Bein-dicke Baumstämme in 10-20m Abstand auf einem Trail sind ideal für  Bunny Hop usw. geeignet.
Nach entsprechender Veröffentlichung, der MTB freundlichen Haltung des Försters, in allen MTB-Foren kann man davon ausgehen, dass das neue Angebot von vielen weiteren MTB-Fahrern gerne angenommen wird.
Sollen wir wetten, dass nach dem Brief alle Äste und Stämme wider entfern werden.


----------



## jim-beam (23. März 2016)

So da ich jetzt seit einigen Wochen wieder über die GH fahre und mir dabei mal wieder die Bagger und Holzfäller arbeiten so anschaue,
Habe ich mir Heute gedacht fahr mal wieder den Abtsbusch ! Gut das ich mit dem Fat Bike unterwegs war , selbst damit bin ich fast stecken geblieben. Mir sind fast die Tränen gekommen als ich das sah. Ich glaube die bauen da ne Schnellstraße oder ein neues Wohngebiet . Nee das ist alles der Umwelt zu Liebe. Vor Jahren noch haben die Grünen einen Aufstand gemacht wenn du einen Baum gefällt hast. Naja es stehen auch überall Hinweisschilder die das vielleicht erklären ! Habe aber keine Brille dabei um es zu Lesen.Hoffentlich müssen wir in 3-4 Jahren nicht aufs Rennrad umsteigen weil auf der GH nichts mehr ist.
So wünsche euch schöne Ostertage und wir sehen uns auf der GH !!!!
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## mikolaus (23. März 2016)

hey,ich glaube, das was du meinst ist die neue Zufahrt zur A4. Die bauen gerade eine neue Brücke über die Schienen, um die Aachener Straße mit der A4 zu verbinden, damit es in königsdorf weniger verkehr gibt. also soo schlecht finde ich die idee eigentlich nicht, denn zu den hauptverkehrszeiten besteht das Stück der Aachener Straße zwischen Bonnstraße und Königsdorf aus einer einzigen Schlange aus Autos.


----------



## jim-beam (23. März 2016)

Ich weiß gerade nicht was der Abtsbusch mit der A4 zu tun hat aber vielleicht ist das ein anderer Film ?


----------



## mikolaus (23. März 2016)

wo ist denn der abtsbusch? verwechsel ich da vll etwas?^^


----------



## mikolaus (23. März 2016)

aah okay, jetzt hab ichs gefunden. die A4 hat natürlich nichts mit dem abtsbusch zu tun, sorry.^^ der name abtsbusch war mir nicht geläufig,  aber das waldstück kenne ich. ich dachte du meinst das waldstück zwischen königsdorf und horrem. 
aber wie ich schon erwähnte, wird dort auch ordentlich gebaut.. naja wir können froh sein, dass wir hier die glessener Höhe haben, ohne die wäre es echt mau


----------



## jim-beam (23. März 2016)

Wenn die weiter so Buddeln bleibt von der GH nicht mehr viel übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haie-radler (24. März 2016)

War auch schockiert als ich  letztens  um den Abtsbusch gefahren bin,wohin sollen denn die Tiere sich noch zurückziehen?Fahre auch keine Nightrides mehr im Wald um A:das Wild nicht zu stören und B:erhöhte Crashgefahr!


----------



## brigdompteur (25. März 2016)

Habe mir den Abtsbusch auch mal angeschaut, kann man ja jetzt schön links runter zum Bergheimer Loch fahren.
Unterwegs noch Klaus mit seinem 3.0 zoll E-Mtb getroffen, der pflügt da durch wie nix, geiles Moped.
Frohe Ostern


----------



## mikolaus (30. März 2016)

ja, muss zu meinem Entsetzen eure infos bestätigen, habe selten einen wald so krass zerstört gesehen, wie den abtsbusch.
die haben dort wohl die pappeln "geerntet", die vor jahren dort gepflanzt wurden, um die humusschicht  zu maximieren. nun haben die wohl ihren zweck erfüllt und wurden beseitigt. hoffentlich fällt das im sommer, wenn alles grün ist nicht mehr so stark auf wie jetzt. momentan macht es keinen Spaß mehr dort zu fahren


----------



## Kraksler (15. April 2016)

War heute auch auf dem Abtsbusch. Ich ahnte zwar Schlimmes, aber das es so schlimm aussieht hätte ich nie gedacht.  Da hat ja jemand zwei Abfahrten für die LKW's durch die Natur gepflügt. Und die Biegung wo die Steigung anfängt ist nicht wieder zu erkennen. Was für ne Schweinerei.
Wenn mich mal der Förster anhält und meint ich würde die Natur zerstören werde ich ihm die gemachten Bilder unter die Nase halten.


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2016)

Die bauens bei euch bestimmt den versprochenen Bikepark der am Indemann zum Standgas verkommen ist!


----------



## dom_i (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
wie wäre es mal wieder mit einer größeren Tour/Gruppe/Runde am Samstag?
Wer wäre dabei? Ich stelle mal eine Tour rein, und würde fahren wenn sich mind. 2 finden.
Gruß Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (16. Juni 2016)

Samstag bin ich verhindert, aber an einer Ausfahrt wäre ich interessiert. Ginge nicht Sonntag ?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Elias


----------



## mikolaus (16. Juni 2016)

Samstag hätte ich Zeit, Sonntag nicht, da geht's in bikepark, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## dom_i (16. Juni 2016)

Bei mir haut leider nur Samstag hin :/


----------



## bmcracer86 (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand spontan lust eine Runde zudrehen ?
Dachte so an 50-70km!

Bei Interesse einfach mal direkt melden

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Beppe (24. Juni 2016)

bmcracer86 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand spontan lust eine Runde zudrehen ?
> Dachte so an 50-70km!
> ...




Zu spät, war gerade schon unterwegs. Bist Du der Holger K*****nn?


----------



## bmcracer86 (24. Juni 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Zu spät, war gerade schon unterwegs. Bist Du der Holger K*****nn?



schade dann vielleicht ein anderes mal ...
nein bin ich nicht ;-)

Falls doch jemand interesse hat einfach melden... bin spontan was die Zeit angeht


----------



## dom_i (29. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre morgen ab 11 Uhr am Hallerhof los.
Gibt es Interessenten und Mitfahrer?
Gruß Dominik


----------



## mikolaus (29. Juli 2016)

ja, mich.


----------



## dom_i (29. Juli 2016)

Gut, dann sind wir schon zu dritt ;P
Treffen uns morgen um 11Uhr am Hallerhof.
Denke mal mind 40km, 600hm!? Ende offen...


----------



## mikolaus (29. Juli 2016)

okay, die  hälfte bin ich dabei, dann steig ich aus.. bin momentan auf mein zweitrad (superenduro) angewiesen, auf dem ich bei langen touren rücken schmerzen bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dom_i (29. Juli 2016)

Da jetzt doch keiner kommt, hat es sich erledigt .. :/


----------



## bmcracer86 (30. Juli 2016)

Lust heute Abend/Nacht eine Runde zu drehen ?
Streckenlänge so 50km soll in Richtung Grevenbroich gehen

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Beppe (13. August 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/waldfreunde.koenigsdorf/posts/955099051285256

Kommentare erwünscht!


----------



## Lette (24. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen.... fährt am WE jemand auf der GH oder Umgebung??? würde mich gern mal wieder einklinken !!!

- kann mich an vage an Touren mit Ingo & Co. erinnern


----------



## Haie-radler (25. August 2016)

@Beppe :Gute Sache,bin allerdings nicht auf Facebook.Das Buch hab ich vor kurzem geschenkt bekommen,allerdings noch nicht gelesen.Viele Grüße Harald


----------



## Zweibeiner (4. September 2016)

Tach zusammen, 
ich bin vor einiger Zeit nach Glessen gezogen u habe irgendwann mal durch Zufall bei einer Tour einen Trail  mit drei Spitzkehren entdeckt. Leider finde ich diesen Trail nicht wieder. Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen u viell. Koordinaten posten  wo sich der Trail befindet?

Gruß


----------



## Kraksler (6. September 2016)

Hi,

ich kenne in Richtung Glessen nur einen Trail mit 2 Spitzkehren. Ansonsten bei Horrem einen mit 3 Spitzkehren. Posten werde ich aber zum Schutze der Trails hier keine Tracks. Falls man mal zusammen fährt kann man die bei Gelegenheit "erfahren".

Grüsse

Ralph


----------



## Haie-radler (6. September 2016)

Du meinst bestimmt den Hang der laut Strava Neubottenbroicher Kippe BK kurz vor Horrem,ansonsten gibts in der Nähe derWiedenfelder Höhe 2 DH Trails,die auch etwas Fahrtechnik verlangen.


----------



## Zweibeiner (9. September 2016)

.....danke für eure Antworten. Ich werde mich in der Horremer Ecke nochmal genauer umgucken. Ansonsten habe ich hier schon so einige Trails entdeckt. 
Habe auch schon zwei, drei MTB ler hier unterwegs kennen gelernt. Namen weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr. Für ne gemeinsame Kennenlernrunde bin ich gerne zu haben. Viell. finden sich ja Leute die in etwa mein Leistungsspektrum haben.  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuota58 (1. November 2016)

Hallo,

würde gerne auch mal die Glessener Höhe erklimmen. Würde mich gerne anschließen wenn ihr nicht nur trails fahrt ?
Bin halt noch nicht so fit im MTB.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## mikolaus (1. November 2016)

Hi. Also NUR Trails fahren kann man hier leider eh nicht. So viel gibt es da nicht. Es geht dir also darum km zurück zu legen? Ebenerdige Trails sind aber ok für dich, oder? Wir können gerne mal zusammen fahren, aber ich fahre hauptsächlich wegen der Trails überhaupt los. Also ein, zwei mal müsstest du dann schon den schnellen Weg bergab nehmen..


----------



## Naish90 (2. November 2016)

Hallo Mikolaus,
Wenn nächsten Sonntag gefahren wir gebe ich hier eine Info.
Aber es ist nichts für Anfänger wir fahren viele Trails und die Geschwindigkeit ist eher hoch.
Bitte um Verständnis.
Gruß, Ingo


----------



## PietAM (2. November 2016)

War gestern nach längerer Abstinenz mal wieder auf der G-H unterwegs. War mal wieder richtig klasse. Werde jetzt wieder öfter starten und mich dann (@Ingo) gerne auch mal wieder anschließen. Ride on


----------



## Lette (3. November 2016)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hallo Mikolaus,
> Wenn nächsten Sonntag gefahren wir gebe ich hier eine Info.
> Aber es ist nichts für Anfänger wir fahren viele Trails und die Geschwindigkeit ist eher hoch.
> Bitte um Verständnis.
> Gruß, Ingo


na dann hänge ich mich gerne dran.....  

Gruß
Mirko


----------



## dom_i (5. November 2016)

Was ist denn mit einer Tour morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim-beam (21. Dezember 2016)

Allen Biker der Glessener Höhe ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest & ein Gutes , Gesundes & Sturzfreies Jahr 2017 
Werde die nächsten 3 Monate mit meinem Fat Bike auf der GH rumfliegen ! falls der eine oder andere mich sieht 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## GuidoM (22. Dezember 2016)

Danke, dir und allen anderen GHlern auch. Ich werde jetzt auch das eine oder andere Mal auf der Höhe sein.
Mein neues Genius muss bewegt werden.


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Januar 2017)

Wenn es wieder etwas wärmer wird und meine Arbeit es zulässt werde ich auch wieder hier meine Runden drehen.


----------



## mikolaus (23. Januar 2017)

Bin dabei. Komme gerne mit, wenn sich was ergibt. Ziehe nächsten Monat wieder nach Glessen, dann kann ich auch mal abends schnell noch ne kleine Runde drehen. Freu mich schon.


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Januar 2017)

Ich hab auch wieder ein fully neben dem trial Rad. Würde mich dann den etwas gemächlicheren runden anschließen.
Wohne ja eh direkt an der Glessener.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Elias


----------



## Naish90 (27. Januar 2017)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder etwas wärmer wird und meine Arbeit es zulässt werde ich auch wieder hier meine Runden drehen.


Dann sieht man sich ja bestimmt.......


----------



## tueNNesKoelle (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ich war letzten Sonntag ne gemütliche Runde auf der GH unterwegs. Nur leider haben mich bei der kleinen Abfahrt in Richtung Hallerhof (oben sind ist die selbstgesägte Sitzgelegenheit) ein paar Passanten auf einen Mountainbiker angesprochen, der an denen wohl gut vorbeigedonnert ist ohne sich bemerkbar zu machen.
Bei solchen Hirnis dürfen wir uns nicht wundern, dass man ab und zu böse Blicke erntet, wenn man ganz normal an Spaziergängern vorbeifährt. Und des weiteren kommen dann wieder einige Bekloppte auf die Idee neue Fallen aufzustellen.
Eine Frau aus der Gruppe war allerdings froh, dass ich genug Rücksicht genommen hatte. Somit konnte ich wenigstens zeigen, dass es auch rücksichtsvolle und nette Biker auf der GH gibt.

Vielleicht fühlt sich ja jemand hier im Forum angesprochen:
- Sonntag 22.01. gegen 13h
- eine schwarz-rote Jacke konnte ich noch erkennen
- vorher ist er auch an der kleinen Abfahrt am Funkturm vor mir runtergefahren

Bitte nehmt Rücksicht auf die Leute und drosselt das Tempo bei solchen Situationen.... ballern kann man im Bikepark eh am besten. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Freddy41 (12. März 2017)

War heute auf der Glessener-Höhe unterwegs. Bodenverhältnisse waren super.
Waren dann auch 32km bei 432hm.
Hat mal wieder echt Spass gemacht.
Freue mich auf weitere Touren.


----------



## mikolaus (12. März 2017)

Ich war heute und die letzten drei Tage auch wieder unterwegs. Wohne neuerdings wieder in Glessen und bin in 3 min aufm trail Die Saison kann starten. Verhältnisse sind super und die meisten Trails sind wieder frei geräumt. Obwohl ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass ich am einen tag die scheiß Stämme vom trail geräumt habe und diese am tag danach wieder dort lagen. Also es gibt einige, ich denke ja immer noch, dass es der Lars Schneider, unser Förster ist, die unglaubliche Energie aufwenden, die Trails zu verblocken, ohne zu merken, dass das keine Lösung ist und nichts bringt.  
Hab heute Kinder getroffen, die den Trail vom 1.Plateau runter zum Glessener Grillplatz "verbessern" und dessen Verlauf ändern wollten. Im Grunde bin ich ja nicht gerade dafür, dass da jemand mit Schüppe und Axt im Wald zu gange ist, aber verbieten kann man es denen ja nicht wirklich.. und letztendlich würde ich den Trail dann ja auch fahren, wenn er erstmal da ist^^ 
Und ja, mein Vater hat mir auch eben von jemandem auf nem mtb berichtet, der rücksichtslos, ohne ab zu bremsen, im tiefflug an ihm vorbei gedonnert ist. Unmöglich.. dann heißt es immer wieder gleich "die" Mountainbiker.. 
Habe mir heute wieder gedacht, wie froh wir sein können, hier die Glessener Höhe zu haben. ohne die wäre es hier echt trostlos.
Vielleicht bekommen wir ja nochmal eine Tour hier organisiert, jetztes Jahr war ja eher was mau. Würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen Biker aus der Umgebung kennen zu lernen


----------



## Freddy41 (13. März 2017)

Werde demnächst mal wieder einige Touren hier ins LMB schreiben.
Vielleicht trifft man sich dann mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exxellent (13. März 2017)

Solange nur Totholz benutzt wird und die Anzahl an Trails begrenzt bleibt, sehe ich das ähnlich. Etwas offizielles wäre top.
 Zum Stichpunkt "vorbeidonnern": also wenn genug Platz vorhanden ist, fahre ich auch immer ohne Warnung moderat schnell dran vorbei. Das klappt meiner Meinung nach auch am besten,denn wenn man klingelt gibt es genug Leute die daraufhin in die eigene Fahrbahn "ausweichen" oder perplexe Bewegungen machen.
Wäre bei einer Tour auch dabei.
Simon


----------



## brigdompteur (13. März 2017)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Werde demnächst mal wieder einige Touren hier ins LMB schreiben.
> Vielleicht trifft man sich dann mal.


Mit sicherheit,


----------



## Freddy41 (15. März 2017)

Wenn das Wetter Samstag mitspielt, fahre ich um 13.00 Uhr ab Alte-Aachenerstrasse los.
Wie lange und wohin wird dann spontan vor Ort geklärt.


----------



## PietAM (24. März 2017)

Gestern bei einer Afterworktrailtour die abgetrockneten aber noch schön griffigen Trails auf der G-H unter die Stollen genommen, schöne Runde inkl. Turmabfahrt, Fünfhügeltrail, Bergheimer Loch, Wiesendownhill, ... klasse!


----------



## PietAM (24. März 2017)

... so ne Sauerei!  Nach dem Fünfhügeltrail runter zum Parkplatz an der L93 / Wacholderweg, hat jemand seinen Müll abgeladen, was soll man dazu noch sagen...


----------



## PietAM (28. März 2017)

... war gestern wieder dort, der Müll ist weg!


----------



## mikolaus (31. März 2017)

Soo.. durch das geile Wtter bin ich wieder im Training. Strava und die Jagd nach dem KOM-Titel hat mich wieder fit gemacht... nur leider bin ich jetzt hochgradig süchtig.. ich hab die Stravitis.  Wenn jemand in den nächsten Wochen eine Tour starten will, bin ich gerne dabei. Bitte hier auch kurz bescheid geben, dann werd ich per Mail benachrichtigt und muss nicht ständig im LMB suchen.  freue mich auf gemeinsame Touren und neue Trails


----------



## GuidoM (3. April 2017)

Ich war gestern spontan auf der Höhe. Es war herrlich. Die Wege sind alle trocken und fest, so dass der Schnitt wieder ansteigt.
Sagt mal, ist es üblich, dass man sich, wenn sich MTBler begegnen, wegguckt und nicht grüßt? Das ist mir dreimal passiert. Der Dritte, den ich dann laut gegrüßt hatte, hat nur verdutzt geschaut und es kam ihm dann ein "Hallo" über die Lippen.
Da waren selbst die Reiter grußfreundlicher


----------



## delphi1507 (3. April 2017)

Kenn ich nur wenn du auf EM MTB rennradlern begegnest... Begegnest du den gleichen auf schmalen Reifen können se Grüßen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (4. April 2017)

Wenn das Wetter hält fahre ich Samstag 14.00 Uhr ab Alte-Aachenerstrasse eine Runde um die Glessener-Höhe.
Es werden wohl ca.45-50km werden.


----------



## mikolaus (4. April 2017)

Das hört sich doch super an. Freue mich schon drauf. Bei 45km könnte es aber sein, dass ich mich vorzeitig ausklinke  ..je nach dem wie viel ich Freitag noch fahre.

Falls der Klaus das hier liest: ich würde mich riesig freuen dich nochmal zu Gesicht zu bekommen 

..und alle anderen natürlich auch


----------



## Freddy41 (4. April 2017)

Na dann hoffe ich das die Wettervorhersage zutrifft.
Samstag soll es Sonnig sein.


----------



## Freddy41 (8. April 2017)

War heute eine klasse Tour mit Dietmar und mikolaus.
Tempo war gut. Es waren dann mit An-und Abfahrt
63,23km bei 627hm.
Hoffe das Wetter wird noch etwas wärmer.
Dann stehen weiteren Touren nichts im Wege.


----------



## mikolaus (8. April 2017)

Jo, war ne super Tour mit euch  Danke.
Bei mir waren es zwar nur die 47km und 700hm, aber die haben mir gereicht. 
Ich hab seit Jahren das erste mal wieder Krämpfe im Bein. Hab mir gerade erstmal eine Ladung Magnesium eingebaut. Jetzt geht es wieder 
Ich würde gerne nochmal mitfahren.
Schönes Wochenende euch noch.


----------



## Freddy41 (9. April 2017)

Wenn es Ostern trocken bleibt stelle ich bestimmt die ein oder andere Tour ein.
@ mikolaus . Du kannst gerne wieder mitfahren. Die Tour am Samstag hat mal
wieder richtig Spass gemacht. Freue mich auf weitere Touren.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (9. April 2017)

Tour war gut am Samstag, hoffentlich bleibts Ostern trocken dann werden noch ein paar km abgerissen.


----------



## Freddy41 (10. April 2017)

Tour für den 15.04.2017 ist eingetragen


----------



## Freddy41 (15. April 2017)

Bei Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Nehme sie dann um 12.30 Uhr wieder raus.
Also bitte noch mal nachschauen.


----------



## exxellent (15. April 2017)

Sieht ziemlich schlecht aus.. Ich bin jetzt auch anders verplant. Hoffentlich wird es die Tage besser


----------



## Freddy41 (15. April 2017)

Tour ist gestrichen.
Wetter wird einfach nicht bessser.
Versuche es ein anderes mal erneut.
Euch allen noch frohe Ostertage


----------



## Freddy41 (15. April 2017)

Bin dann doch noch mit Dietmar eine Runde gefahren.
Sind dann um 16.00 Uhr Regenfrei 55,79 bei 559hm gefahren.
War klasse.


----------



## Freddy41 (19. April 2017)

Werde mal für Samstag eine Tour einstellen.
Hoffe es bleibt trocken. Gefahren werden dann
wieder ca.50km bei etwa 500-600hm.


----------



## mikolaus (19. April 2017)

Hört sich gut an, ich glaube ich komme wieder mit


----------



## Freddy41 (19. April 2017)

Das wäre super. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.


----------



## GuidoM (20. April 2017)

Ich werde mich mal einklinken und hoffen, dass ihr mich ziehen könnt. So richtig fit bin ich nämlich noch nicht. , also nehmt bitte Rücksicht.
Zur Sicherheit komme ich mit dem Auto um nicht schon am Start zu versagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (20. April 2017)

Ich hätte auch noch mal Bock auf die Höhe. Für Samstag ist zwar Regen vorhergesagt, aber mal sehen.


----------



## GuidoM (20. April 2017)

Lt. Vorhersage soll der leichte Regen um 11:00 Uhr enden. Dann gibt´s nur noch Bewölkung bei 10°C


----------



## exxellent (22. April 2017)

Das Wetter passt doch. Sind ja vorrausichtlich sogar zu 6. Bis gleich


----------



## Freddy41 (22. April 2017)

Ja es sieht auf jedenfall so aus als bleibt es trocken.
Dann bis gleich


----------



## Beppe (22. April 2017)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Ja es sieht auf jedenfall so aus als bleibt es trocken.
> Dann bis gleich



“Du fährst alle Trails die Du kennst“, das ist doch mal ne Ansage. 
Dabei!


----------



## Snowcrash (22. April 2017)

Ich bin von Köln linksrheinisch mit dem Rad angefahren und war etwas spät dran, da die Deutzer Brücke gesperrt war. Ich war um sieben nach da, bis zu zehn Minuten kann man auch ruhig mal warten. Hoffe ihr hattet 'ne schöne Tour...


----------



## Beppe (22. April 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin von Köln linksrheinisch mit dem Rad angefahren und war etwas spät dran, da die Deutzer Brücke gesperrt war. Ich war um sieben nach da, bis zu zehn Minuten kann man auch ruhig mal warten. Hoffe ihr hattet 'ne schöne Tour...



LOL


----------



## Freddy41 (22. April 2017)

Sehr schöne Tour heute mit klasse Mitfahrern.
Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt
62,07km bei 707hm.
Hoffe das Beppe viele neue Trail`s kennen gelernt hat.
@Snowcrash Also wir haben 5 minuten gewartet.
Ich finde das ist lang genug. Denn wenn eine Tour Ausgeschrieben ist
kann man die Anreise auch Frühzeitig planen.
Und wenn es doch etwas später wird kann man anrufen.
Denn die Tel. Nummer ist immer angegeben.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## exxellent (22. April 2017)

war echt klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (22. April 2017)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tour heute mit klasse Mitfahrern.
> Bei mir waren es dann mit An-und Abfahrt
> 62,07km bei 707hm.
> Hoffe das Beppe viele neue Trail`s kennen gelernt hat.
> ...



Jo, besonders Beppe macht 'nen echt klasse Eindruck. Ansonsten hast du recht, die Telefonnummer hätte ich mir mitnehmen sollen. Auf den Touren, die ich sonst so mitfahre, wird auch schon mal 15 Minuten gewartet, vielleicht bin ich da etwas verwöhnt. Nicht auf mich, wohlgemerkt, ich bin normalerweise +/-5 da. Eine gesperrte Brücke konnte ich leider nicht einplanen, ist ein ganz schöner Umweg. Scheiss-AfD...


----------



## Beppe (22. April 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Jo, besonders Beppe macht 'nen echt klasse Eindruck. Ansonsten hast du recht, die Telefonnummer hätte ich mir mitnehmen sollen. Auf den Touren, die ich sonst so mitfahre, wird auch schon mal 15 Minuten gewartet, vielleicht bin ich da etwas verwöhnt. Nicht auf mich, wohlgemerkt, ich bin normalerweise +/-5 da. Eine gesperrte Brücke konnte ich leider nicht einplanen, ist ein ganz schöner Umweg. Scheiss-AfD...




Dir fehlt offenbar die harte kölsche Rennradschule. Leuten die sich Anmerkungen wie deinen Eingangskommentar erlauben zeigt man da beim nächsten Besuch die Himmelsrichtung für die Heimreise.
Versuchs mal mit Selbstreflektion und ärgere dich gefälligst über Dich selbst!

LOL


----------



## Beppe (22. April 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin von Köln linksrheinisch mit dem Rad angefahren und war etwas spät dran, da die Deutzer Brücke gesperrt war. Ich war um sieben nach da, bis zu zehn Minuten kann man auch ruhig mal warten. Hoffe ihr hattet 'ne schöne Tour...




Und nochmal (für die besonders Resistenten, zu denen Du offensichtlich gehörst):

Deine Anreise erinnert frappierend an die Route der USS CARL VINSON.

ROFL


----------



## Snowcrash (22. April 2017)

Danke für die Bestätigung meines Arguments.


----------



## GuidoM (22. April 2017)

So, jetzt haben wir uns wieder lieb, gell.
 Die Tour  war super. Ich habe einiges Neues gesehen und nette Leute kennengelernt.
 Wenn ich euch nicht zu sehr gebremst habe, würde ich die nächste Tour wieder mitkommen.
 Danke nochmal


----------



## mikolaus (22. April 2017)

Jo war eine nice Tour  gerne bald wieder. Danke Freddy 
Allerdings könnte es für mich ein klein bisschen mehr Trails sein  Ich bin nicht soo scharf darauf km zu machen, sondern fahre im Grunde nur der Trails wegen los. Also lieber mehr Höhenmeter, weniger km und viel Wald. Ich würde vorschlagen, das nächste mal eher in die Richtung Horrem (Freddytrail/the hardest dh werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal frei schneiden) Evil trail und Serpentinen), Grefrath, Quarzwerk zu fahren und vorher noch schön die Glessener Höhe mitnehmen, weil zum Schluss der Tour noch ordentlich Höhenmeter zu machen finden meine Oberschenkel nicht so fancy^^

..und zu dem warten.. wenn man am Treffpunkt schon leicht geschwitzt ankommt und dann bei diesen Temperaturen noch warten muss, geht die Stimmung schon zu Beginn der Tour in den Keller. So geht es mir jedenfalls. Also bitte nicht übel nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (22. April 2017)

mikolaus schrieb:


> Jo war eine nice Tour  gerne bald wieder. Danke Freddy
> Allerdings könnte es für mich ein klein bisschen mehr Trails sein  Ich bin nicht soo scharf darauf km zu machen, sondern fahre im Grunde nur der Trails wegen los. Also lieber mehr Höhenmeter, weniger km und viel Wald. Ich würde vorschlagen, das nächste mal eher in die Richtung Horrem (Freddytrail/the hardest dh werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal frei schneiden) Evil trail und Serpentinen), Grefrath, Quarzwerk zu fahren und vorher noch schön die Glessener Höhe mitnehmen, weil zum Schluss der Tour noch ordentlich Höhenmeter zu machen finden meine Oberschenkel nicht so fancy^^
> 
> ..und zu dem warten.. wenn man am Treffpunkt schon leicht geschwitzt ankommt und dann bei diesen Temperaturen noch warten muss, geht die Stimmung schon zu Beginn der Tour in den Keller. So geht es mir jedenfalls. Also bitte nicht übel nehmen.



Wie schauts bei euch unter der Woche aus? Rund ums Quarzwerk kenne ich jeden Trail 

Mr Resistent Evil wills nicht schnallen, dass man aus dem linksrheinischen kommend nicht über den Rhein muß, um Richtung Westen zu radeln.

Meine 2ct zu den Thema, heul weiter du Schnarchnase


----------



## Beppe (22. April 2017)

GuidoM schrieb:


> So, jetzt haben wir uns wieder lieb, gell.
> Die Tour  war super. Ich habe einiges Neues gesehen und nette Leute kennengelernt.
> Wenn ich euch nicht zu sehr gebremst habe, würde ich die nächste Tour wieder mitkommen.
> Danke nochmal



So lange du an den Bergwertungen vor @desktop bleibst, passt das.


----------



## mikolaus (22. April 2017)

Also momentan kann ich unter der Woche leider nur spontan fahren, je nach dem wie lange und hart die Arbeit war. In drei Wochen habe ich endlich wieder Schule, dann kann ich theoretisch schon ab 16 Uhr fahren. Quarzwerk bin ich lange nicht mehr gewesen. Komme da gerne mit.


----------



## brigdompteur (22. April 2017)

So, nachdem ich die Seite hier gelesen habe, mußte ich schon ein bisschen schmunzeln und ja schöne Tour heute.


----------



## Snowcrash (23. April 2017)

mikolaus schrieb:


> ..und zu dem warten.. wenn man am Treffpunkt schon leicht geschwitzt ankommt und dann bei diesen Temperaturen noch warten muss, geht die Stimmung schon zu Beginn der Tour in den Keller. So geht es mir jedenfalls. Also bitte nicht übel nehmen.



Ich nehme niemand was übel, ich wollte eigentlich nur kurz bescheid sagen, warum ich nicht am Treffpunkt war und dass ich es schade fand, dass man keine sieben Minuten warten konnte. War aber echt nicht böse gemeint, also alles gut .

P.S.: Natürlich meinte ich rechtsrheinisch, hatte mich offensichtlich vertippt.


----------



## exxellent (23. April 2017)

Hat jemand lust auf eine kleinere Runde? wollte ca gegen 13-14h den parkplatz-dansweiler anfahren und dann nur glessener höhe


----------



## Zweibeiner (23. April 2017)

Moin zusammen, viell. ist man sich hier an, um, auf der Halde u Umgebung schonmal über den Weg gefahren.... 
Gibt es hier jemanden der ein Canyon Spectral oder ein Giant Trance 1.5 fährt?
Würde gerne mal, zwegs Orientierungshilfe, auf diesen Bikes mal Platz nehmen. Vor allen interessieren mich die Uphill Eigenschaften dieser Räder. Wäre super wenn da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## desktop (24. April 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> So lange du an den Bergwertungen vor @desktop bleibst, passt das.


Ich hasse euch wie die Pest, hab aber leider keine andere Alternative


----------



## Beppe (24. April 2017)

desktop schrieb:


> Ich hasse euch wie die Pest, hab aber leider keine andere Alternative



Beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit!


----------



## desktop (24. April 2017)

Hoffe ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (24. April 2017)

desktop schrieb:


> Hoffe ich doch



Gleich und Gleich gesellt sich gern!


----------



## Naish90 (25. April 2017)

Hey Leute,

hier geht ja wieder was. Auch wenn es Hass u. Liebe ist, Hauptsache die Trails abrocken


----------



## desktop (25. April 2017)




----------



## Freddy41 (25. April 2017)

Tja wenn der Freddy das in die Hand nimmt läuft´s


----------



## Freddy41 (7. Mai 2017)

Falle jetzt leider einige Wochen aus. Muss meine Hand Operieren lassen.


----------



## PietAM (7. Mai 2017)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Falle jetzt leider einige Wochen aus. Muss meine Hand Operieren lassen.



Hi Freddy, dann drücke ich dir die Daumen das alles gut verläuft


----------



## Freddy41 (8. Mai 2017)

Danke. Hoffe das ich nicht zu lange pausieren muss. War froh das ich endlich wieder Zeit zum fahren hatte.


----------



## Beppe (8. Mai 2017)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Danke. Hoffe das ich nicht zu lange pausieren muss. War froh das ich endlich wieder Zeit zum fahren hatte.



Wie ich Dich kenne, wirst Du noch stärker zurück kommen!


----------



## Freddy41 (13. Mai 2017)

Also die Krankheit nennt sich dupuytren kontraktur und ist nicht Heilbar.
Aber sie ist auch nicht so schlimm. Werde dann wohl in drei Wochen wieder
am Start sein. Und das hoffentlich so stark wie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (8. Juni 2017)

Hi,
Musste festellen, dass der Trail Andy vs Mike im Abtsbusch innerhalb weniger Tage mit Stöcken, Ästen und halben Bäumen "zugemüllt " wurde.
Habe es mir dann nicht nehmen lassen und den ganzen Trail aufgeräumt.
Demnächst kommt dann noch das Stallseil in der Röhre dran. Das sollte man mal mit der Säge entfernen. Wenn ich drann denke ist es bald weg.

Freddy gute Besserung!


----------



## Beppe (8. Juni 2017)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Hi,
> Musste festellen, dass der Trail Andy vs Mike im Abtsbusch innerhalb weniger Tage mit Stöcken, Ästen und halben Bäumen "zugemüllt " wurde.
> Habe es mir dann nicht nehmen lassen und den ganzen Trail aufgeräumt.
> Demnächst kommt dann noch das Stallseil in der Röhre dran. Das sollte man mal mit der Säge entfernen. Wenn ich drann denke ist es bald weg.
> ...



Das Seil an der HH Abfahrt ist weg, Dank an Chris


----------



## PietAM (8. Juni 2017)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Hi,
> Musste festellen, dass der Trail Andy vs Mike im Abtsbusch innerhalb weniger Tage mit Stöcken, Ästen und halben Bäumen "zugemüllt " wurde.
> Habe es mir dann nicht nehmen lassen und den ganzen Trail aufgeräumt ...



Wow, ganz alleine ...? War wohl viel Arbeit! Dachte das hätte man mit ein paar Leuten machen müssen, super "Kraksler" und großen Dank! 
Ride on!


----------



## PietAM (8. Juni 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Das Seil an der HH Abfahrt ist weg, Dank an Chris



Danke auch an "Chris" fürs Entfernen des Stahlseils, dann können wir es runter zum Hallerhof wieder richtig laufen lassen...


----------



## Kraksler (8. Juni 2017)

Danke auch an Chris. 
Dann kann man ja wieder laufen lassen.


----------



## Zweibeiner (9. Juni 2017)

Moin, unbekannter weise....
ich hatte die "neuen" Trails am Abtsbusch vor ein paar Tagen auch schonmal von einigen kleineren Bäumen und Stämmen befreit. War sehr verwundert darüber mit welch großer Motivation dort sogar ganze Bäume gesägt wurden um die in den Trail zu legen bzw. fallen zu lassen. 
Gestern abend waren die Eingänge zu beiden Trails wieder versperrt. Ich schätze da steckt ein Jäger oä. hinter. 

Ich wüde mich übrigens freuen wenn sich hier ein paar Leute für gelegentliche Runden finden ließen. Bezeichne mich als relativ fit, muss aber nicht mit aller Gewalt immer schneller die Runden fahren. Gebe ab u an mal Gas, habe aber auch nichts gegen die entspanntere Runde.  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasimops (9. Juni 2017)

Zweibeiner schrieb:


> Moin, unbekannter weise....
> 
> Ich wüde mich übrigens freuen wenn sich hier ein paar Leute für gelegentliche Runden finden ließen.
> 
> Gruß



Hallo bekannter weise 
Wir können ja mal zusammen eine Runde drehen.
Ruf mich einfach mal an, bzw. WhatsApp

Viele Grüße Detlef


----------



## Kraksler (23. Juni 2017)

Habe eben feststellen müssen,dass der 'Bahnübergang' in der Nähe des Wanderparkplatzs Alte Aachener Strasse , durch Holzbohlen von den Gleisarbeitern versperrt worden ist.
Man könnte jetzt nur noch durch die Brennesseln, was ich mal gelassen habe, da die Gleisarbeiten immer noch in der Nähe stattfinden.


----------



## GuidoM (25. Juni 2017)

Ich bin gestern über die Schweller geklettert. Es hat den Anschein als wären sie dort bewusst gestaplet worden.

Sacht mal, wer kann mir denn einen Übergang von der Quarzwerkseite auf die andere Seite der BAB 4 und Bahn (4-spurig) in Richtung Glessener Höhe sagen. Ich will aber auch nicht auf die Fischbacher Höhe, weil es da zu langweilig ist. Irgenwie finde ich das nichts. Gestern bin ich zunächst über die Bahnbrücke gegangen, mit ungutem Gefühl und dann den oben beschriebenen Weg. Leider mit dem Nachteil, dass ich mir wohl an der Bahntrasse insgesamt 4 Dornen in die Reifen gestochen hatte und zweimal Flicken musste, weil ich nur einen Ersatzschlauch dabei hatte.


----------



## nordstadt (25. Juni 2017)

Horrem oder Königsdorf - dazwischen gibt es nix was nicht ein ungutes Bauchgefühl (zurecht) hinterlässt.


----------



## PietAM (25. Juni 2017)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Horrem oder Königsdorf - dazwischen gibt es nix was nicht ein ungutes Bauchgefühl (zurecht) hinterlässt.



... gut zu wissen, nachdem ja auch die kleine Unterführung mache der alten, abgerissenen Brücke nicht mehr existiert ...


----------



## Kraksler (29. Juni 2017)

PietAM schrieb:


> ...nachdem ja auch die kleine Unterführung mache der alten, abgerissenen Brücke nicht mehr existiert ...



An der Stelle wo die abgerissene Brücke stand , gibt es einen Trampelpfad links steil runter zu dem Forstweg der parallel zur S-Bahn führt.
Bin den aber noch nie komplett runter gegangen. Wäre aber eine Alternative, um von der Anhöhe doch nach Kö-Dorf zu kommen.

Von der Aachener Strasse aus kann man sehen, dass dieser Weg durch die Bauarbeiten zur Zeit nicht blockiert ist und man somit unter der Braunkohlenbahn-Brücke durch kommt.

Eine Querung der S-Bahn-Linie würde ich nicht empfehlen, da dort auch ICE's fahren. Dann doch lieber einen Umweg über Horrem oder Kö-Dorf.


----------



## PietAM (29. Juni 2017)

Danke Dir für die Info Werde ich mir auf der nächsten Tour mal ansehen, Ride on!


----------



## Kraksler (29. Juni 2017)

Habe mir den Pfad von oben und unten angeschaut. Ist zur Zeit hoffnungslos zugewachsen. Aber er hat Potenzial... mit ner Heckenschere und Klappspaten könnte man ne schöne Abfahrt draus machen.


----------



## nordstadt (30. Juni 2017)

Den Pfad (von Horremer Seite) bin ich auch im Frühjahr hochgegangen, aber da muss wohl Agent Orange her um den frei zu machen.


----------



## PietAM (31. Juli 2017)

Gestern am Abtsbusch lag ein Dornenstraucharm quer. Leider hatte ich keine Säge dabei. Per Hand ließ sich der Ast nicht vom Trail weg bewegen. Bei nächster Gelegenheit wird er entfernt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (31. Juli 2017)

-


----------



## PietAM (31. Juli 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/img_8915-jpg.629331/


----------



## Beppe (31. Juli 2017)

PietAM schrieb:


> Gestern am Abtsbusch lag ein Dornenstraucharm quer. Leider hatte ich keine Säge dabei. Per Hand ließ sich der Ast nicht vom Trail weg bewegen. Bei nächster Gelegenheit wird er entfernt ...



Der Downhill Bergheimer Loch ist ziemlich zugewachsen und Dornenstäucher kreuzen den Trail, Voricht also. Konnte mich gerade noch so rausschälen und mein Zrikot retten...


----------



## PietAM (9. August 2017)

Es sind wieder "Stöckchenleger" unterwegs, gestern am Abtsbusch wars wieder schlimm, was ging habe ich weggeräumt ...


----------



## PietAM (18. August 2017)

Gestern wieder die Werke von "Stöckchenlegern" am Abtsbusch so gut es geht weggeräumt, diesmal nicht nur am Traileingang sondern auch komplett überm Trail verteilt  ...


----------



## exxellent (18. August 2017)

PietAM schrieb:


> Gestern wieder die Werke von "Stöckchenlegern" am Abtsbusch so gut es geht weggeräumt, diesmal nicht nur am Traileingang sondern auch komplett überm Trail verteilt  ...



Abtsbusch ist schlimm.. hab da neulich auch mal 3 trails vom gröbsten befreit.
 Wenn man nicht jeden Trail 2 mal fahren will lohnt es sich einfach nicht


----------



## Hasimops (24. August 2017)

Gesten bin ich hindernissfrei die Trails im Abtsbuch gefahren.
Entweder waren keine "Stöckchenleger" unterwegs oder jemand hatte alles weggeräumt.
Danke


----------



## mikolaus (24. August 2017)

Also ich wollte den Andi vs. Mike Trail gegen 19Uhr fahren und da war der noch zu.. den Enduro Trail II habe ich gestern frei gemacht. Aber Achtung am Ende liegt ein zerbrochener Teller aus Keramik... und der liegt nicht zufällig dort.


----------



## Hasimops (24. August 2017)

hier meine Tour von gestern:

https://www.komoot.de/tour/21798830?ref=wta

@ mikolaus   Wo ist der "Andi vs. Mike Trail" und der Enduro Trail II ?

Danke vorab für die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikolaus (24. August 2017)

Ach du bist ja garkeine "richtigen" Trails gefahren^^ Also wenn die Wege versperrt sind, dann sind die innerhalb eines Tages wieder frei. Bei den Trails sieht das anders aus, die werden spätestens einen Tag nachdem sie frei geräumt wurden wieder verbarrikadiert. Fahre faat täglich am Abtsbusch und bin immernoch gespannt, wann ich das erste Mal einem Stöckchenleger begegne^^ Detlef, wenn du vernünftig deine Touren tracken willst, dann lad dir mal die App Strava. 
Übrigens würde ich mich freuen, wenn es mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour kommen würde. Man muss halt nur vorher klar machen, welches Fahrkönnen, welches Tempo und welches Material erforderlich ist um mit zu halten. Liebe Grüße.


----------



## exxellent (24. August 2017)

@ Michael trag doch mal ne tour im LMB ein  hauptsache ordentlich HM und paar trails mitnehmen


----------



## Hasimops (24. August 2017)

mikolaus schrieb:


> ......Übrigens würde ich mich freuen, wenn es mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour kommen würde. Man muss halt nur vorher klar machen, welches Fahrkönnen, welches Tempo und welches Material erforderlich ist um mit zu halten. Liebe Grüße.



Hallo Michael,
gerne würde ich eine gemeinsame Tour fahren.
Bezüglich Tempo und Material glaube ich mithalten zu können. Welches Fahrkönnen ist denn erforderlich?
Viele Grüße Detlef


----------



## mikolaus (24. August 2017)

Ja kommt halt drauf an. Wenn es eine Rollrunde Ist, dann sollte man so bis zu 50km und 1000hm und einen Schnitt von 18kmh fahren können. Ist halt schwierig das zu beschreiben. Wenn man ständig auf jemanden warten muss, der auf Trails nicht zurecht kommt und dadurch auch keinen Spaß mehr an der Sache hat, dann macht das ja alles keinen Sinn. Ist garnicht böse gemeint. Gemütlich auf Feld-/Waldwegen zu fahren Ist für mich nichts.. gehört aber dazu. Ich fahre fast nur wegen der Trails los. Sowohl technische als auch flowige. Aber die hier sind für mich schon fast langweilig. Würde eher vorschlagen zusammen mit dem Auto nach Altenberg zu fahren, dafür muss man aber schon sehr fit und sicher in der Handhabung des mtb's sein. Oder zur Vollrather Höhe. Dort gibt es auch drei Trails die es wert sind dort hin zu fahren.  Aber halt auch eher steil Anspruchsvoll. Da sollte man schon wissen was man tut.


----------



## Hasimops (25. August 2017)

mikolaus schrieb:


> ....Würde eher vorschlagen zusammen mit dem Auto nach Altenberg zu fahren, dafür muss man aber schon sehr fit und sicher in der Handhabung des mtb's sein. Oder zur Vollrather Höhe. Dort gibt es auch drei Trails die es wert sind dort hin zu fahren.  Aber halt auch eher steil Anspruchsvoll. Da sollte man schon wissen was man tut.


Hallo Michael,
in der Vollrater Höhe bin ich auch schon einige Trails gefahren.

Altenberg ist auch OK.

Mit einer Gruppe aus Wuppertal fahre ich in der Regel alle zwei Wochen solche Touren:

https://www.komoot.de/tour/14537326?ref=wnf

https://www.komoot.de/tour/18165538?ref=wnf

https://www.komoot.de/tour/14092989?ref=wnf

https://www.komoot.de/tour/13781591?ref=wnf

https://www.komoot.de/tour/13559832?ref=wnf

https://www.komoot.de/tour/10909897?ref=wnf

https://www.komoot.de/tour/10744581?ref=wnf

https://www.komoot.de/tour/9677648?ref=wnf

https://www.komoot.de/tour/9392267?ref=wnf

Viele Grüße Detlef


----------



## GuidoM (25. August 2017)

Da mir die GH mittlerweile auch ein wenig zu langweilig geworden ist, schließe ich mich den Opladener Bahnhofsbikern an.
Eine nette Truppe. Fahrkönnen gut, Geschwindigkeit passt mir gut.
Die Zeit von 10:00 - 13:00 Uhr wird zeimlich genau eingehalten.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/opladener-bahnhofsbiker.278866/page-214#post-14743576


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasimops (25. August 2017)

Heute habe ich mir mal das Waldgebiet zwischen Königsdorf und Horrem angesehen.
Bis auf den einen kurzen S2+ST Trail bin ich auch hier nichts spektakuläreres  gefahren.
https://www.komoot.de/tour/21914842?ref=wta


----------



## Kraksler (25. August 2017)

Dann fahr den doch mal hoch...
Und dann fährst Du an der südöstlichen Seite den S2 Trail runter. 
Und wenn der auch nix ist nimmste den Trail an der süd westlichen Seite. Der startet in der Kurve, aber Achtung Wurzeldrops und ne alte Holztreppe!!!


----------



## mikolaus (25. August 2017)

Tus lieber nicht.. also den von kraksler als zweites erwähnten Trail freddytrail kann man eigentlich gut fahren muss wahrscheinlich nur mal frei geschnitten werden.. den als letztes erwähnten Evil Trail lässt du mal schön bleiben^^ den sollte man nicht alleine fahren, weil der echt übel ist. Da muss man schon sehr gut fahren können. Den Serpentinen Trail kann man ja locker fahren. Der ist ja nicht wirklich Anspruchsvoll.. es sei denn du fährst ihn hoch.. Aber das sollte mit deinem ebike ja nicht wirklich schwer sein. Alles andere hier in der Umgebung ist ja Kinderkram..  lol.. obwohl ich mich heute zwei mal Abgelegt habe


----------



## Hasimops (25. August 2017)

Kraksler schrieb:


> ...
> Und dann fährst Du an der südöstlichen Seite den S2 Trail runter.


Dieser S2 Trail  muss dermaßen zugewachsen sei, dass ich dessen Ausfahrt nach drei mal vorbeigefahren nicht gefunden habe. ( s. Aufzeichnung)  
Den Trail an der süd westlichen Seite, der in einer Kurve startet, habe ich auch übersehen.


----------



## Kraksler (25. August 2017)

Dachte nur an den Eviltrail weil hier ja alles soo "langweilig" ist.
Nach dem Trail hast Du neue Ziele. Ihn mal zu schaffen...
Aber fahr ihn echt nicht alleine... für den Notruf!!


----------



## Hasimops (25. August 2017)

mikolaus schrieb:


> ...
> Den Serpentinen Trail kann man ja locker fahren. Der ist ja nicht wirklich Anspruchsvoll.. es sei denn du fährst ihn hoch..



Ich glaube ich komme den Serpentinen Trail, mit dem E-Bike besser hoch als runter.
Mit dem relativ schwerem E-Bike klappt des Hinterradversetzen bei mir nicht so recht.


----------



## mikolaus (25. August 2017)

Dann solltest du klickies fahren und vernünftige Reifen, die sich schön in den Boden graben, wenn du bremst. Rollwiderstand ist ja egal beim ebike.


----------



## Hasimops (25. August 2017)

Was sind vernünftige Reifen?

Habe z.Z. vorne und hinten  Hans Dampf TrailStar Reifen aufgezogen.
Mit Klickies komme ich nicht zurecht. (Kopfsache)
Bremsen sind Magura MT7


----------



## mikolaus (25. August 2017)

Also Reifen die wirklich guten Grip haben sind von Maxxis der Highroller2, DHF, DHR usw. mit 3c oder dual Gummimischung und von Schwalbe im Grunde nur der Magic Mary von Conti bin ich nicht so überzeugt. Die besten sind einfach die Maxxis meiner Meinung nach. sieht man ja auch im Worldcup sowohl Downhill als auch Enduro. Vor allem haben die einen schön breiten Grenzbereich, d.h. wenn du denkst der rutscht in Kurven weg, bekommt der nochmal so richtig starke Traktion durch die Seitenstollen. Die reifen haben schon viele Stürze verhindert, da sie sehr berechenbar sind und man kann ihnen zu 100% vertrauen. Die haben zwar einen relativ großen Rollwiderstand, aber unnormalen Grip. Perfekt für ein Ebike oder Downhill. Die Reifen die du jetzt hast sind relativ gute Rollreifen und lassen sich mit wenig Rollwiderstand treten.
Zu den Klickies kann ich nur sagen, die haben auch schon viele Stürze verhindert, weil man eigentlich nicht mehr vom Pedal abrutschen kann und viel mehr Eins mit dem Bike ist. Wenn man stürzt ist man sofort frei.. ist bei mir jedes Mal so gewesen. Finde es gefährlich ohne zu fahren.. wenn ich die Pins von den Platformpedalen sehe wird mir schlecht. früher war ich auch immer aus angst gegen klickies, bis ich sie dann mal probiert habe. Was besseres als die MT7 kannst du eigentlich nicht haben.. falls du vorne ne 180mm Bremsscheibe hast, kannst du zu einer 203mm Scheibe wechseln.. bringt locker 15- 20% mehr Bremsleistung. Ich fahre an meinem Enduro die MT5 mit der 2016er Storm Scheibe in 203mm und die originalen organischen Magura. Die Bremst so übel.. richtig aggro ist die. Aber trotzdem noch gut zu dosieren.


----------



## on any sunday (26. August 2017)

Mit artgerechten Schuhen rutscht man von Platformpedalen auch nicht ab. Gefahr besteht nach meiner Erfahrung für die Schienbeine beim schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (28. August 2017)

Hallo Jungs, das Opladener tourfoto von Sonntag steht zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages wem es gefällt bitte den Stern rechts oben auf dem Bild anklicken, Danke

Bikergruß aus Opladen
Michael


----------



## Kraksler (19. März 2018)

Ich muss den Thread mal wieder nach oben holen. 
Seit Ihr noch alle im Winterschlaf? 
Werde jetzt gleich mal auf die Glessi fahren...   (und nach Stöckchen Ausschau halten )


----------



## Beppe (19. März 2018)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Ich muss den Thread mal wieder nach oben holen.
> Seit Ihr noch alle im Winterschlaf?
> Werde jetzt gleich mal auf die Glessi fahren...   (und nach Stöckchen Ausschau halten )




Wenn dus bis 1630 nach Kingsville schaffst, kannst Du uns ein Stück begleiten.


----------



## mikolaus (19. März 2018)

Ich bin gerade eben zurück gekommen. War zwar kalt, aber super schön. 
Also was das Stöckchenlegen betrifft, geht es momentan eigentlich. So kurz nach Neujahr war mal wieder alles zu gelegt, aber momentan sind die Trails soweit alle stöckchenfrei. 
..mal schauen wie lange.


----------



## kucht (19. März 2018)

Am Bombenloch haben wieder Leute im Laufe der letzten Woche Sprünge und den Drop oben kaputt gemacht. Die Trails weiter im Wald waren aber alle frei.


----------



## ZiviSeal (20. März 2018)

Hallo, ich beobachte das Thema seit einiger Zeit. In kürze werde ich in der Gegend wohnen, ich würde mich freuen wenn ich mich der einen oder anderen Tour anschließen kann.


----------



## Beppe (22. März 2018)




----------



## Kraksler (22. März 2018)

Hi Beppe,

Da bin durch mein Alter schon raus. 
Muskelbiobsien hört sich unangehm an.


----------



## Beppe (22. März 2018)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Hi Beppe,
> 
> Da bin durch mein Alter schon raus.
> Muskelbiobsien hört sich unangehm an.



Dito, vielleicht wird ja mal was für UHUs angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (24. März 2018)

Bei mir würde es vom Alter (gerade noch) passen


----------



## Freddy41 (27. Mai 2018)

Ist heute einer unterwegs


----------



## mikolaus (27. Mai 2018)

Ich war heute in Altenberg unterwegs. Würde mich aber freuen, wenn wir hier nochmal eine gemeinsame Tour organisiert bekommen.


----------



## mikrophon (28. Mai 2018)

ich war vorgestern auf der höhe.. und in altenberg auch des öfteren.


----------



## Freddy41 (28. Mai 2018)

Werde bald mal wieder eine Tour eintragen.


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (8. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Fährt hier noch jemand auf der Glessener oder ist die out?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (8. August 2018)

Ja regelmässig, der Thread scheint aber off zu sein.


----------



## ZiviSeal (8. August 2018)

Ich bin da öfters an Wochenenden.


----------



## exxellent (8. August 2018)

Ein paar Trails sind leider staubtrocken und kaum fahrbar.
Wird jetzt hoffentlich wieder besser.


----------



## GuidoM (8. August 2018)

Die Glessener Höhe zählt zu meinem "Hausberg", da ich aus Weiden komme und in 7km im Wald bin.
Über Koompot habe ich da auch noch ein paar Abfahrten gefunden, die ich vorher noch nicht auf dem Schirm hatte.
Allerdings fällt es schwer, die alle miteinander zu verbinden  ohne immer wieder auf die Höhe zu fahren.

Was stört dich daran, dass sie trocken sind? Matschig wäre doch viel schlimmer.


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (8. August 2018)

Staubtrocken finde ich auch besser, wie völlig zerfurscht und matschig!


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (8. August 2018)

Gibt es noch feste Treffpunkte und Zeiten?


----------



## GuidoM (8. August 2018)

Leider nein, ich bike meist spontan


----------



## Beppe (8. August 2018)

Fluxxxxxx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Fährt hier noch jemand auf der Glessener oder ist die out?


Yo ist out, outer geht's kaum


----------



## exxellent (8. August 2018)

Bin jetzt mehrere Wochen nicht gefahren, aber es hat seit dem auch kaum geregnet.

Der Banktrail war für mich nicht fahrbar.
Grillhütte Downhill und Hallerhof Downhill waren auch im Vergleich zum Frühjahr im miserablen Zustand.
(Glaube beim Hallerhof waren wieder Pferde unterwegs)

 Abgesehen davon: mit jeder Fahrt trägt man etwas an Material nach unten ab und der Zustand verschlechtert sich immer mehr.


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (8. August 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Yo ist out, outer geht's kaum


Dann geht´s halt weiterhin spontan und allein über den Hügel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (8. August 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Yo ist out, outer geht's kaum


----------



## mikolaus (8. August 2018)

Simon, kauf dir mal ein anständiges Bike, dann klappt's auch mit dem Banktrail  vll liegt's auch an deiner Fahrtechnik 

Und Pino, du hast doch gar keine Ahnung mehr, wie schön sich der Sattel von einem MTB anfühlt 
Ich bin seit Wochen drauf und dran mal eine Tour rein zu stellen. Mache es aber nicht. Falls aber Interesse besteht, könnten wir mal wieder eine Tour organisieren. Ich kenne die Glehö und den Königsdorfer Wald wie meine Westentasche. Jedenfalls glaube ich das. Bin aber bereit noch versteckte Winkel kennen zu lernen.


----------



## exxellent (8. August 2018)

mikolaus schrieb:


> Simon, kauf dir mal ein anständiges Bike, dann klappt's auch mit dem Banktrail  vll liegt's auch an deiner Fahrtechnik



Wenn ein Carbon-Hardtail


----------



## Beppe (8. August 2018)

mikolaus schrieb:


> Simon, kauf dir mal ein anständiges Bike, dann klappt's auch mit dem Banktrail  vll liegt's auch an deiner Fahrtechnik
> 
> Und Pino, du hast doch gar keine Ahnung mehr, wie schön sich der Sattel von einem MTB anfühlt
> ........ lernen.



Stimmt, ich bin dieses Jahr schon das zweite mal in Finale da steht man mehr im Pedal als man im Sattel sitzt. 


Glessener ist doch pillepalle, fahre ich erst wieder, wenn ich ein Gravelbike oder nen Rollator samt ebike habe.


----------



## mikolaus (8. August 2018)

Übrigens waren die "Waldfreunde" am "Bombenloch" wieder fleißig und das sogar mit schweren Maschinen. An einigen Stellen, an denen sichtlich MTBs fahren wurden ganze Baumstämme quer gelegt, um das Passieren zu unterbinden. Wird Zeit die Motorsäge ein zu packen. Oder halt mit dem Spaten daraus was feines zu basteln. 
@Beppe genau von solchen Aktionen sprach ich letztens.


----------



## GuidoM (9. August 2018)

und was ist denn jetzt "in"?


----------



## Beppe (9. August 2018)

mikolaus schrieb:


> Übrigens waren die "Waldfreunde" am "Bombenloch" wieder fleißig und das sogar mit schweren Maschinen. An einigen Stellen, an denen sichtlich MTBs fahren wurden ganze Baumstämme quer gelegt, um das Passieren zu unterbinden. Wird Zeit die Motorsäge ein zu packen. Oder halt mit dem Spaten daraus was feines zu basteln.
> @Beppe genau von solchen Aktionen sprach ich letztens. Anhang anzeigen 760611


Kicker bauen und gut ist


----------



## Beppe (9. August 2018)

GuidoM schrieb:


> und was ist denn jetzt "in"?



Hier, die wahren Waldfreunde Königsdorf 

https://www.strava.com/clubs/kingsville


----------



## Kraksler (10. August 2018)

mikolaus schrieb:


> An einigen Stellen, an denen sichtlich MTBs fahren wurden ganze Baumstämme quer gelegt, um das Passieren zu unterbinden. Anhang anzeigen 760611



Da muss wohl der Räumtrupp mit 4-6 Mann mal wieder die Wege freimachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (14. August 2018)

Bin heute mal über die Glessi gefahren, die Trails die ich so normalerweise fahre scheinen alle frei zu sein.
Die Abfahrt zum Hallerhof ist sehr ausgewaschen und sandig. Da muss ich ne neue Linie finden.


----------



## mikolaus (14. August 2018)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Bin heute mal über die Glessi gefahren, die Trails die ich so normalerweise fahre scheinen alle frei zu sein.
> Die Abfahrt zum Hallerhof ist sehr ausgewaschen und sandig. Da muss ich ne neue Linie finden.



Die Trails sind jetzt schön länger ohne Stöckchen. Dieser Stamm, von dem das Foto gemacht wurde, liegt am "Bombenloch". Hab ihn letztens mit einem anderen Stamm zur Seite gehebelt. 
Der Trail am Sendeturm kann über einen Ableger teils umfahren werden. Dazu musst du kurz bevor es herunter geht links abbiegen. Das könnte in Zukunft ein schöner neuer Trail werden. 
Der Trail zum Hallerhof ist relativ gefährlich geworden, mit den ausgewaschenen Löchern und Sandflächen. Ich halte mich da mittlerweile ganz links und nicht mehr rechts. 

Lass uns doch mal eine gemeinsame Tour anzetteln. 
Ich denke mal ich stelle zum Wochenende oder zum übernächsten Wochenende mal eine rein.
Wenn keiner kommen will, oder wem das zu langweilig ist, mit dem kann ich auch gerne nach Altenberg und die etwas anspruchsvolleren Trails fahren. 
Ist daran jemand interessiert?


----------



## Kraksler (14. August 2018)

das ist ne super Idee. Kann nur die beiden nächsten WE nicht. Habe aber diese Woche noch Urlaub... also in der Woche könnte ich


----------



## Kraksler (16. August 2018)

mikolaus schrieb:


> Der Trail am Sendeturm kann über einen Ableger teils umfahren werden. Dazu musst du kurz bevor es herunter geht links abbiegen. Das könnte in Zukunft ein schöner neuer Trail werden



Bin ihn heute mal gefahren. 
Ja der ist echt gut und hat Potenzial. Werde den jetzt immer nehmen. 
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## mikolaus (24. August 2018)

Es ist so weit:  "Bombenloch" ist Sperrgebiet!

Zustände, wie im Siebengebirge.

Musste heute leider feststellen, dass das "Bombenloch" großräumig abgesperrt ist. Mit ca. 20-30 nicht zu übersehenden Schildern wird unmissverständlich darauf hingewiesen, dass das Gebiet um das "Bombenloch" ein Naturschutzgebiet ist, welches weder betreten, noch beritten oder befahren werden darf und welcher Weg ein offizieller ist und welcher nicht. 

Das Ende einer wunderbaren Zeit.    

Vielleicht aber auch Zeit für etwas Neues, etwas, wie ein Verein, der sich für die Wünsche der Mountainbiker einsetzt, wie es auch die Reiter für ihre Wege tun.


----------



## -zyk (24. August 2018)

Sonntag waren die aber noch nicht da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exxellent (24. August 2018)

eben auch gesehen


----------



## ZiviSeal (24. August 2018)

Das ist doch Mist


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2018)

Das ist eine beruhigte Zone. Wenn da kein Mensch mehr rein darf, ist ja keine Sperrung nur für MTB, finde ich das ok und man sollte es beachten.


----------



## Hellman (26. August 2018)

Ich habe diese Schilder heute nicht gesehen,aber war auch nicht direkt im Königsdorfer Forst unterwegs. Gehe mal davon aus, dass es wieder eine "super" Aktion (Sarkasmus)  der Bürgerinitiative Waldfreunde Königsdorf war.  https://www.waldfreunde-koenigsdorf.de/


----------



## -zyk (3. September 2018)

Der Weg am Funkturm wurde schön geschnitten. Lob dafür 
Man müsste mal diese Spurrille beseitigen...

Dafür das es am Bombenloch eine "Beruhigte Zone" ist gehen doch schon einige Leute zu Fuß da durch...


----------



## nordstadt (4. September 2018)

DIe Spurrille kann ruhig bleiben, sonst ist die Abfahrt ja auch eher uniteressant - Ich frage mich eh wer die Linie runterfährt.


----------



## mikolaus (4. September 2018)

Der "excellent" hat dort letztens jemanden am Trailausstieg gefunden, der dort gerade wieder zu sich kam, am Kopf blutete und nur wirres Zeug gelabert hat.. Schön ein teures Carbonhardtail aber sich maßlos überschätzt. Einfach viel zu schnell den Trail runter und dann über den Weg und auf der anderen Seite wieder in den Wald rein.  
..Leute machen Sachen.. nänänä.


----------



## GuidoM (5. September 2018)

Kurze Werbung:
Bei Bike-Components findet am 29.09. (10:00 - 18:00 Uhr) ein Testival statt. Inkl. Benutzung des Bikeparks.
https://gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de/?p=5184

Bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter werde ich wohl mal hinfahren, allerdings nicht mit dem Bike


----------



## -zyk (14. September 2018)

Achtuuuuung!
Es wurde ein Handy eben an einer Abfahrt (Glessener Höhe) gefunden. 
Sollte der Besitzer hier fleißig lesen, melde ich doch. 
Hab’s gerade bei FB gelesen...


----------



## jim-beam (14. September 2018)

-zyk schrieb:


> Achtuuuuung!
> Es wurde ein Handy eben an einer Abfahrt (Glessener Höhe) gefunden.
> Sollte der Besitzer hier fleißig lesen, melde ich doch.
> Hab’s gerade bei FB gelesen...



Es ist meins ein Motorola Razer in schwarz glänzend !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lesue (14. September 2018)

Handy und Besitzer wieder glücklich vereint dank Internet


----------



## jim-beam (14. September 2018)

Lesue schrieb:


> Handy und Besitzer wieder glücklich vereint dank Internet


Ja Danke !


----------



## -zyk (14. September 2018)

Ein Hoch auf die Community


----------



## Beppe (17. September 2018)

Mal liken, vielleicht wird’s dann was mit Foto des Tages

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2311012?in=user


----------



## jim-beam (17. September 2018)

Beppe schrieb:


> Mal liken, vielleicht wird’s dann was mit Foto des Tages
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2311012?in=user


Erledigt !!


----------



## GuidoM (11. Oktober 2018)

Vermisst einer seinen Tacho?
Ich habe einen gefunden. Er liegt auf einem Stein. 
Genaues gibt's dann per GPS-Daten.


----------



## Kraksler (11. Oktober 2018)

GuidoM schrieb:


> Vermisst einer seinen Tacho?
> Ich habe einen gefunden. Er liegt auf einem Stein.
> Genaues gibt's dann per GPS-Daten.Anhang anzeigen 782479



Wie soll Derjenige den finden ohne GPS?


----------



## GuidoM (12. Oktober 2018)

Wenn mir einer glaubhaft macht, dass es sein Tacho ist, gibt's die Daten


----------



## mogg (28. Oktober 2018)

Heute waren ja einige unterwegs auf der Glessener Höhe, und das bei den Temperaturen. Ich fahre da regelmässig, und im Schnitt (und bei besserem Wetter) begegne ich deutlich weniger MTBler...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zyk (30. Oktober 2018)

mogg schrieb:


> Heute waren ja einige unterwegs auf der Glessener Höhe, und das bei den Temperaturen. Ich fahre da regelmässig, und im Schnitt (und bei besserem Wetter) begegne ich deutlich weniger MTBler...?


Es gibt glaub ich seit kurzem ne kleinere Gruppe die sich Sonntags trifft um dort zu fahren...


----------



## Lesue (30. Oktober 2018)

Ja das ist mir Sonntag auch aufgefallen soviel hab ich echt selten dort getroffen  

Wir haben vor kurzen eine kleine WhatsApp Gruppe gegründet denke mal uns hattet ihr sonntags dort gesehen. Waren mit 8 Leuten unterwegs. Noch gibt es keine festen Tage oder Zeiten wo wir fahren, sind alles spontane treffen. 

Finde das aber super das es doch sooo viele MTB hier in der Ecke gibt und man oben am Kreuz trifft


----------



## mogg (31. Oktober 2018)

Lesue schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir Sonntag auch aufgefallen soviel hab ich echt selten dort getroffen.


Also Sonntag war schon echt extrem viel los, und gerade bei der Kälte hat mich das etwas überrascht.



Lesue schrieb:


> ...denke mal uns hattet ihr sonntags dort gesehen. Waren mit 8 Leuten unterwegs...


Glaube ich nicht. Ich habe nur eine etwas grössere Gruppe gesehen, alle soweit ich erkennen konnte in einem Team-Outfit, aber das waren maximal 4-5 Mann. Ansonsten waren es allesamt fast immer Fahrer die paarweise unterwegs waren, oder eben Einzelfahrer wie ich.

Schade dass hier in der Ecke kaum etwas organisiertes stattfindet. Ich war in letzter Zeit häufig in den Niederlanden unterwegs, dort gibt es in einem 18-tausend Einwohnerdörfchen einem Verein mit über 140 aktive MTBler, sowie ein offizielles MTB-Streckennetz in den Wälder mit über 150km Strecke. Alles gepflegt, ausgeschildert, und vollkommen legal, ein Traum!


----------



## Johnbook (31. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
hier schreibt der Markus, ich bin zuletzt vor 3 Jahren mitgefahren (huch wie die Zeit vergeht ...).
Ich wollte morgen Vormittag mal in den Bikepark Aachen fahren. Ist da morgen geöffnet ? Ja, oder ?
Grüße


----------



## Naish90 (7. November 2018)

Hi,

für Sonntag ist mal eine Tour drin! Siehe LMB .


----------



## AAFA (7. November 2018)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für Sonntag ist mal eine Tour drin! Siehe LMB .




Hallo Ingo,

Der Termin ist reichlich ungünstig, wäre gerne mitgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (7. November 2018)

AAFA schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> 
> Der Termin ist reichlich ungünstig, wäre gerne mitgefahren.


Nächstes Mal


----------



## jim-beam (7. November 2018)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal


Oh ihr Lebt ja alle noch !!


----------



## Freddy41 (7. November 2018)

Bin dabei. Aber ihr müsst rücksicht auf mich nehmen. Bin lange nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## Naish90 (7. November 2018)

Aber gerne doch


----------



## mikolaus (7. November 2018)

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei, bin aber leider zum Essen eingeladen. Viel Spaß euch. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal wieder öfter sowas.


----------



## GuidoM (7. November 2018)

Na fein. Ich trag mich auch mal ein. Wetter soll ja derzeit trocken bleiben.

EDIT: Musste mich wieder austragen. Die Frau hat was anderes vor


----------



## Naish90 (11. November 2018)

Wetter passt


----------



## mogg (11. November 2018)

Wäre gerne mitgefahren heute, passt aber leider zeitlich nicht.


----------



## Naish90 (11. November 2018)

War ne tolle Runde.


----------



## Freddy41 (11. November 2018)

Schöne Tour. Werde noch ein wenig an mir Arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naish90 (11. November 2018)

Hast dich tapfer geschlagen


----------



## Freddy41 (13. November 2018)

Weiss jetzt warum meine Schaltung am Specialized nicht mehr ging.
Hinterbau ist gebrochen, bin wohl doch etwas zu schwer geworden


----------



## mogg (13. November 2018)

Ui, da kannst Du von Glück reden dass nichts schlimmes passiert ist. Kann mir durchaus vorstellen dass das bei eine Abfahrt heikel hätte werden können!


----------



## Freddy41 (13. November 2018)

Stimmt. Bin froh das ich das vorher gemerkt habe.


----------



## Kraksler (13. November 2018)

Alu oder Carbon?
Haste noch Garantie drauf?


----------



## Naish90 (14. November 2018)

Zeit für eine neues Bike, das ist ein Zeichen.....


----------



## Freddy41 (14. November 2018)

Keine Garantie. Denn für ein 26er gibt es keine Ersatzteile mehr. 
Also fahre ich bald auch ein 29er.


----------



## Freddy41 (14. November 2018)

29er ist bestellt. Bekomme es in 80 Tagen.
Kommt bestimmt aus China mit dem Schiff.


----------



## mikolaus (14. November 2018)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> 29er ist bestellt. Bekomme es in 80 Tagen.
> Kommt bestimmt aus China mit dem Schiff.


 
Das ging aber schnell mit der Entscheidung 
Ist auf jeden Fall die Richtige. Ich kann mir nämlich nichts besseres als ein 29er vorstellen. 
Was hast du dir denn für eins gegönnt? Wieder ein Specialized?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (14. November 2018)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> 29er ist bestellt. Bekomme es in 80 Tagen.
> Kommt bestimmt aus China mit dem Schiff.


Und hoffentlich kommst Du dann auch wieder öfters als das Schiff aus China.


----------



## Naish90 (15. November 2018)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Und hoffentlich kommst Du dann auch wieder öfters als das Schiff aus China.


Er hat wieder Blut geleckt....


----------



## Freddy41 (15. November 2018)

Es wird ein Trek Top Fuel 9.9 Sl.
Und wenn ich dann damit auch fahren gelernt habe bin ich wieder öfter dabei.


----------



## mogg (16. November 2018)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Es wird ein Trek Top Fuel 9.9 Sl.
> Und wenn ich dann damit auch fahren gelernt habe bin ich wieder öfter dabei.



Das ist ja eine richtige Rennfeile 
Die Eingewöhnung an den grossen Laufräder geht schnell, da braucht es nicht grossartig neu fahren zu lernen.


----------



## Naish90 (16. November 2018)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Es wird ein Trek Top Fuel 9.9 Sl.
> Und wenn ich dann damit auch fahren gelernt habe bin ich wieder öfter dabei.


Freddy,s come back 
Wir freuen uns


----------



## Deleted 348981 (15. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

würde mich freuen, wenn man den Thread wieder aktivieren würde.
Bin jetzt seit gut einem Jahr in Sinthern wohnhaft, kannte die Glessener und das Umfeld bisher eigentlich eher als Trainingsrevier für den Cyclocrosser 
Hab kürzlich mal einen Ausflug mit dem MTB hoch zum Gipfelkreuz gemacht und wahr doch sehr angetan...

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich vielleicht ein "Local" findet, der mir noch ein paar Trails zeigen würde 
Bei spontanen Touren wäre ich -sofern es der Job zulässt- ebenfalls gerne dabei 

Würde -falls das Wetter mitspielt- Sonntag früh ein Ründchen drehen wollen. Vielleicht ist ja jemand dabei?!

Beste Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasimops (15. März 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn sich vielleicht ein "Local" findet, der mir noch ein paar Trails zeigen würde
> Bei spontanen Touren wäre ich -sofern es der Job zulässt- ebenfalls gerne dabei
> 
> Würde -falls das Wetter mitspielt- Sonntag früh ein Ründchen drehen wollen. Vielleicht ist ja jemand dabei?!



Nach dem Dauerregen bestehen die Trails an der Glessener Höhe fast ausschließlich aus Schlammlöcher.


----------



## Haraldus (15. März 2019)

Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass diverse Bäume die jetzt im Sturm der letzten Tage umgestürzt sind, jetzt den ein oder anderen Trail unfahr gemacht haben...
Leider !!!
 Guck mal, wenn du die Link klickst kommst du auf einen Film wo ich ein paar Trails kurz nach Weihnachten abgefahren bin, vielleicht erkennst du ja das ein oder andere wieder .




https://videos.mtb-

news.de/51156/trail_riding_west_of_cologne_with_fucking_hornet_27_5_on_26_raw_gopro_hero_7_black?play
 Ich fahre halt eher unregelmäßig da, deswegen halte ich mich mit Absprachen und Planungen eher zurück.
 Aber wenn es sich noch mal ergibt, kann ich das ja hier mitteilen, auf jeden Fall lohnt es sich auch mal auf Entdeckungsfahrt zu gehen


----------



## mogg (15. März 2019)

Nettes Video, da ist ja doch einiges dabei dass ich noch gar nicht kenne! Derzeit braucht man die wohl nicht aufsuchen, es sei denn man steht auf tiefe Pfützen und sehr viel Schlamm knd Matsch.


----------



## mikolaus (16. März 2019)

Ich habe noch nie so eine Zerstörung bei uns im Wald gesehen, wie bei der Tour heute. Ich habe bestimmt 10 Bäume gesehen, die in den letzten Tagen umgekippt oder abgebrochen sind. Der Baumschulentrail an den ehemaligen Fischteichen der Mönche ist nicht mehr so fahrbar, wie wir ihn kennen. Da hat es ca. 5-6 Bäume, aber so richtig dicke Bäume, völlig zerrissen. Zum teil haben die sich gegenseitig umgesäbelt. Überall sind vorübergehende Teiche und die Wege überspült oder überschwemmt.


----------



## GeorgeP (17. März 2019)

Der Sturm hat ja überall ganz gut gewühtet und der Regen hat die böden ja auch ganz schön aufgeweicht ...

Im November sahs ja noch recht gut aus


----------



## Deleted 348981 (18. März 2019)

War gestern ein Ründchen rollen...
Da ist wirklich viel gekippt, die Fützen sind teilweise über Knöchelhoch.
Spaßig war es trotzdem 

@GeorgeP Wollte dir grade eine PN schreiben, das ging leider nicht, würde mich über eine kurze Kontaktaufnahme freuen


----------



## Philll (21. März 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> War gestern ein Ründchen rollen...
> Da ist wirklich viel gekippt, die Fützen sind teilweise über Knöchelhoch.
> Spaßig war es trotzdem
> 
> @GeorgeP Wollte dir grade eine PN schreiben, das ging leider nicht, würde mich über eine kurze Kontaktaufnahme freuen




schreib mir mal ne pn mit daten, dann können wir mal ne runde drehen.

@GeorgeP 

hab mich gerade in deinem video gefunden, zufälle gibts. hatte kurz auf deinem capra probegesessen falls du dich erinnern kannst.
können auch gerne nochmal ne runde drehen.


----------



## mogg (21. März 2019)

Heute den Jungle-Trail runter gefahren, und auf halber Strecke voll in die Eisen gehen müssen...





Sind schon viele Trails hart vom Sturm getroffen, aber immerhin sind die meiste Pfützen verschwunden.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. März 2019)

Philll schrieb:


> schreib mir mal ne pn mit daten, dann können wir mal ne runde drehen.
> 
> @GeorgeP
> 
> ...




Jep jetzt weis ich wieder wer du bist, der mir den neuen Trail gezeigt hat. 
Bin ja eher selten auf der GH aber sobal ich mal wieder dort fahre schreib ich ne PN


----------



## GeorgeP (22. März 2019)

Braaaap schrieb:


> War gestern ein Ründchen rollen...
> Da ist wirklich viel gekippt, die Fützen sind teilweise über Knöchelhoch.
> Spaßig war es trotzdem
> 
> @GeorgeP Wollte dir grade eine PN schreiben, das ging leider nicht, würde mich über eine kurze Kontaktaufnahme freuen


 Das mit der PN schreiben geht bei dir leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (22. März 2019)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Jep jetzt weis ich wieder wer du bist, der mir den neuen Trail gezeigt hat.


Im neuen Trail gibts seit kurzem noch nen neuen Trail.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. März 2019)

Lach, echt jetzt


----------



## Kraksler (22. März 2019)

ja, da hat wohl einer die "Kurve" nicht bekommen und hat daraus einen zickzack Trail weiter links gemacht. Startet ca. in der Mitte vom "neuen" Trail


----------



## mikolaus (22. März 2019)

Kraksler schrieb:


> ja, da hat wohl einer die "Kurve" nicht bekommen und hat daraus einen zickzack Trail weiter links gemacht. Startet ca. in der Mitte vom "neuen" Trail


Ich würde mal gerne wissen, wer den fertig gebaut hat. Die Kurven vom Endstück sind ein bissel eng, aber wenn man die ein kleines bisschen shaped, dann könnte der richtig nice sein. 

Fährt jemand von euch jetzt am Wochenende? Würde mich gerne anschließen. Oder wenn jemand Trails kennen lernen will, kann ich auch gerne welche zeigen.


----------



## Naish90 (23. März 2019)

Kraksler schrieb:


> ja, da hat wohl einer die "Kurve" nicht bekommen und hat daraus einen zickzack Trail weiter links gemacht. Startet ca. in der Mitte vom "neuen" Trail


----------



## Naish90 (23. März 2019)

Wo ist denn der neue Trail?


----------



## Kraksler (23. März 2019)

Naish90 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der neue Trail?


Funkturm DH kurz bevor es runter geht links...


----------



## Naish90 (23. März 2019)

Okay, danke. Den kenne ich schon. Ist schön zu fahren


----------



## Haraldus (23. März 2019)

Da muss ich mal gucken, den kenne ich noch nicht,  danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (24. März 2019)

Wo liegt der Jungletrail?
Würde mich ggf zeitnah mit der Säge im Rucksack auf den Weg machen


----------



## Kraksler (24. März 2019)

Wenn Du von Königsdorf die Aachener Strasse Richtung Horrem fährst, kommt ein Kreisel (da wo es zum Horremer BhF geht).
Da musst Du dann hinter dem Kreisel, aber vor der S-Bahnüberführung rechts rein fahren. Dann da wo der Asphalt aufhört rechts den Pfad hoch. Das ist der Jungle Trail. Obwohl der mittlerweile nicht mehr so richtig Jungle ist.


----------



## mogg (24. März 2019)

Das hier ist der Jungle Trail...








Kraksler schrieb:


> Obwohl der mittlerweile nicht mehr so richtig Jungle ist.


Das ist wohl wahr...


----------



## Deleted 348981 (25. März 2019)

Danke für die Info und genaue Wegbeschreibung.
Kenne bisher ehrlich gesagt eher das andere Ende der GH, der Bereich Horrem usw steht aber schon länger auf der Liste zum Erkunden der Umgebung. Wenn es da Ortskundige/Interessierte gibt, würde ich mich freuen, wenn man gemeinsam was starten würde...


----------



## mogg (25. März 2019)

Der Bereich um Horrem herum ist auch nicht so prickelnd. Für mich eher Mittel zum Zweck, da ich aus Horrem komme, muss ich quasi sowieso immer dort dran vorbei. Ansonsten gibt es in der Ecke eher viel Waldautobahn. Die schönere Trails sind eher ans andere Ende...


----------



## Deleted 348981 (25. März 2019)

Schade, der Wald sieht beim Vorbeifahren immer ganz "vielversprechend" aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (25. März 2019)

Also wenn mal den Horremer Bereich in eine Tour packt, finde ist es schon sehr abwechslungsreich. Kommt halt immer drauf an was man fahren will und kann.
Mit dem Quarzwerk und dann rüber zur GH ist es eigentlich immer ganz nett und wenn man will auch anspruchsvoll (ich sag nur "The hardest Downhill!!)


----------



## mogg (25. März 2019)

Kraksler schrieb:


> ...und wenn man will auch anspruchsvoll (ich sag nur "The hardest Downhill!!)



Das stimmt wohl. Das Ding ist tatsächlich nicht ohne.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (25. März 2019)

Ja, dann los 
Wann starten wir


----------



## Haraldus (25. März 2019)

Klingt sehr interessant, wo ist denn „The Hardest DH“?


----------



## mogg (25. März 2019)

https://www.strava.com/segments/7104772

Letztes Mal wo ich da war, war das Ding ziemlich zugewachsen mit Brombeersträuche. Wird glaube ich nicht so häufig frequentiert.


----------



## Haraldus (25. März 2019)

Danke, da war ich noch nie...
Gibt es da noch mehr spannendes zu fahren?
Gruß Harry


----------



## mikolaus (25. März 2019)

mogg schrieb:


> https://www.strava.com/segments/7104772
> 
> Letztes Mal wo ich da war, war das Ding ziemlich zugewachsen mit Brombeersträuche. Wird glaube ich nicht so häufig frequentiert.


 Dann wird es mal Zeit den für den Frühling wieder frei zu schneiden. Wer würde dabei helfen?


----------



## Deleted 348981 (25. März 2019)

hier!


----------



## Kraksler (25. März 2019)

Den "Hardest DH" bin ich vor 6 Tagen nach langer Zeit mal wieder runter. Er lässt sich eigentlich ganz gut fahren. Bis auf 2-3 Brombeersträucher die in den Trail hängen.
Auch ist er vom Sturm verschont worden und es liegen keine "nicht fahrbare" Bäume im Weg rum.
Am Eingang liegt leider ein mittlerer Baum im Weg, den man mit vielleicht 3 Mann weg bekommt. Hatte vor 2 Wochen mal ein paar Hölzer und Erde da hintrapiert um darüber fahren zu können, aber leider gibt es da auch "Mitmenschen" die das wieder entfernt haben. Daher habe ich links vom Baumstamm eine kleine Umfahrung hergestellt. Sieht für Wanderer nicht so aus als wenn Biker da durch fahren, aber es geht (Stichwort: Hidden Trail)


----------



## mikolaus (25. März 2019)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Den "Hardest DH" bin ich vor 6 Tagen nach langer Zeit mal wieder runter. Er lässt sich eigentlich ganz gut fahren. Bis auf 2-3 Brombeersträucher die in den Trail hängen.
> Auch ist er vom Sturm verschont worden und es liegen keine "nicht fahrbare" Bäume im Weg rum.
> Am Eingang liegt leider ein mittlerer Baum im Weg, den man mit vielleicht 3 Mann weg bekommt. Hatte vor 2 Wochen mal ein paar Hölzer und Erde da hintrapiert um darüber fahren zu können, aber leider gibt es da auch "Mitmenschen" die das wieder entfernt haben. Daher habe ich links vom Baumstamm eine kleine Umfahrung hergestellt. Sieht für Wanderer nicht so aus als wenn Biker da durch fahren, aber es geht (Stichwort: Hidden Trail)


Wie dick ist denn der "nicht fahrbare" Baum? Meine Klappsäge schafft 40cm und mehr . Dann machen wir ihm den garaus. Habe den hardest DH aka Freddytrail schon mehrfach frei geschnitten. Wenn die Brombeeren wuchern muss man halt immer wieder ran. Das ist so der einzige Trail in der Umgebung, den man anspruchsvoll nennen könnte, deshalb sollte er besonders geschützt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (25. März 2019)

Dann solltest Du ihn mit Deiner Säge durch bekommen. Ca. 30-40 cm


----------



## nordstadt (25. März 2019)

Im Sommer ist der ja nie Fahrbahr, das hat sich ja in den letzten 30 Jahren nicht geändert. Leider fehlen ja mittlerweile die Stufen im oberen Abschnitt und die Engpassage mit dem Baum, ist zwar jetzt einfacher zu fahren, war aber in den 90ern kniffliger. Man müsste mal den Trail mit den Treppen auf der anderen Seite wieder unten Freisägen, aber Ich glaube da braucht man was Benzingetriebenes.


----------



## mogg (27. März 2019)

Hmm, das erklärt wohl meine Erfahrung mit dem Trail. Ich hab ihn einmal im Spätsommer gefahren, und da war es fast komplett zugewuchtert, und seitdem habe ich den Trail gemieden. Vielleicht soll ich es noch mal probieren bevor die Pflanzen im Frühling wieder überhand nehmen.


----------



## nordstadt (27. März 2019)

Ja, jetzt kann man da gut durchfliegen.


----------



## mogg (28. März 2019)

Dann muss ich da bald mal hin, bevor die Natur wieder überhand nimmt


----------



## Philll (29. März 2019)

würde heute grob 16:30-17:00 für ne kleine feierabend "trailrunde" anpeilen falls jemand interesse hat.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (29. März 2019)

Wo starten?
17:00 könnte passen...


----------



## Philll (29. März 2019)

das ist mir relativ egal, können uns treffen wo du magst bzw. dich auskennst. sag mir nur wo du ab 17:00 bist


----------



## Deleted 348981 (29. März 2019)

Wie wäre es mit dem Parkplatz Fußballplatz/Waldstadion in Glessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philll (29. März 2019)

passt. da komme ich eh lang.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (29. März 2019)

Dann bis 17 Uhr


----------



## Kraksler (31. März 2019)

Und sind die Trails jetzt alle schön freigeschnitten?


----------



## nordstadt (31. März 2019)

Ne, bin aber mit dem Fatbike da durch und habe etwas freigewalzt.


----------



## mogg (1. April 2019)

Freigeschnitten nicht, und es liegen auch überall noch Äste auf dem Boden. Das meiste ist aber soweit fahrbar.
Der Baum am Jungle Trail hat wohl auch jemand freundlicherweise beseitigt habt.


----------



## mikolaus (1. April 2019)

The hardest Dh hab ich eben so bearbeitet, dass man am Einstieg nicht mehr absteigen muss. Der Trail ist noch frei und gut befahrbar. Werde mich da diesen Sommer öfter mal drum kümmern. Der Serpentinentrail ist auch frei und einwandfrei zu befahren. Wann treffen wir uns mal zum gemeinsamen ballern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (2. April 2019)

Richtung Wochenende wäre ich grundsätzlich dabei. 
z.B. Samstag nachmittag ginge...


----------



## Kraksler (3. April 2019)

mikolaus schrieb:


> The hardest Dh hab ich eben so bearbeitet, dass man am Einstieg nicht mehr absteigen muss. Der Trail ist noch frei und gut befahrbar. Werde mich da diesen Sommer öfter mal drum kümmern. Der Serpentinentrail ist auch frei und einwandfrei zu befahren. Wann treffen wir uns mal zum gemeinsamen ballern?



Sehr cool! Danke dafür.

Auf dem Serpentinentrail haste Du aber nicht den Baum weggesägt, oder der hat doch nen Durchmesser von ca. 1 Meter...


----------



## Kraksler (4. April 2019)

Hab mir den Hardest Downhill eben mal angetan. 
@mikolaus Da haste ganze Arbeit geleistet. 

Die Brombeeren fangen aber gerade an zu wuchern. Das nächste Mal, nehme ich ne Heckenschere mit.


----------



## mikolaus (6. April 2019)

Morgen früh um 10 Uhr Abfahrt am Dansweiler Parkplatz (spätestens 10 nach) 2h  Tour mit mittleren Tempo. Die Trails auf der Glessener Höhe sollten keine Probleme darstellen, also kein Anfängerkurs. Helmpflicht und ein MTB in einwandfreiem Zustand sind selbstverständlich.  Kein Helm, keine Tour. Wer EMTB fahren will, kann dies gerne tun, allerdings nur wenn damit nicht angegeben wird. Freue mich auf spontane Mitfahrer. Bis morgen.


----------



## GuidoM (7. April 2019)

Hui, zu spontan, schaffe ich leider nicht.
Vielleicht treffe ich euch ja unterwegs. 
Ich will mich mal auf die Suche nach dem TodesDownhill machen, den ihr hier angepriesen habt.


----------



## mikolaus (7. April 2019)

GuidoM schrieb:


> Hui, zu spontan, schaffe ich leider nicht.
> Vielleicht treffe ich euch ja unterwegs.
> Ich will mich mal auf die Suche nach dem TodesDownhill machen, den ihr hier angepriesen habt.


So richtig "Todes downhill" ist der nicht.. da schon eher der zwischen dem hardest dh  und dem Seerpentinen BK . Der Evil Trail ist wirklich Evil und derzeit nicht wirklich befahrbar.. leider..


----------



## GuidoM (7. April 2019)

So, die Abfahrt gefunden. Von Weiden aus, aber eine ziemliche Anfahrt.
Schön war der Trail aber schon.
Die Äste an der Einfahrt liegen aber noch/wieder.

Danke fürs zeigen.


----------



## Haraldus (25. April 2019)

Ich war mal wieder mit dem Fastforward V1 westlich von Köln unterwegs...
Habe nette MTBler unterwegs getroffen und wir sind zusammen die Tour zu Ende gefahren, so habe ich auch einige neue Trails kennen gelernt...
Eine Zusammenfassung im Video anbei...viel Spaß ‍♂️


----------



## Haraldus (1. Mai 2019)

Ein kurzes inspirierendes Filmchen zum Thema 29 Zoll und Stahl, bewegt im Norden von Köln, kaum mehr als 1 Minute, viel Spaß beim gucken und noch eine schöne Restwoche‍♂️




Holt eure Fastforward‘s raus und ab auf die Trails
Gruß Haraldus


----------



## Haraldus (1. Mai 2019)

Ich meinte natürlich nicht nur die mit dem Fastforward und ich weiß es geht hier um die Glessener Höhe, aber der Kölner Norden ist ja vielleicht für viele auch ganz in der Nähe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haraldus (16. Mai 2019)

Also, das ist schon eher weitere Umgebung zu der Glessener Höhe, genau gesagt der Kölner Norden zwischen Fühlinger See, Autobahn,  Militärring und Bocklemünd, aber vielleicht für einige auch ganz interessant, das Video ist sehr lang, aber es ist auch als Inspiration und Fahrplan gedacht und nicht als Action Video..., Ride On


----------



## seb96 (19. Mai 2019)

Ein paar schöne Trails seid ihr da gefahren.
War gestern am Waldparkplatz bei Dansweiler.
Ich muss da noch öfter fahren um Mal etwas mich mit dem Gebiet vertraut zu machen.
Beste Grüße aus Köln-Vogelsang.


----------



## Haraldus (19. Mai 2019)

Ich hab’s mal wieder getan , ich denke kurz und knackig ✌️vielleicht macht euch der Vid auch Spaß und inspiriert zum Shredden, Ride On ‍♂️


----------



## Haraldus (19. Mai 2019)

seb96 schrieb:


> Ein paar schöne Trails seid ihr da gefahren.
> War gestern am Waldparkplatz bei Dansweiler.
> Ich muss da noch öfter fahren um Mal etwas mich mit dem Gebiet vertraut zu machen.
> Beste Grüße aus Köln-Vogelsang.


 Ja schön wenn es ein wenig inspirierend war


----------



## seb96 (19. Mai 2019)

Feines Video,
Respekt für die Mühe die da drin steckt
Wo sind die Trails aus dem Video?
Gibt es Koordinaten oder nen Komoot-link?
Beste Grüße


----------



## Haraldus (19. Mai 2019)

Ja, ist schon viel Zeit die da rein geht...
Zwischen Neusser Straße, Militärringstraße, A1 und Bocklemünd,  wenn du da ein bisschen mit offenen Augen rum fährst, denke ich wirst, du es finden...


----------



## seb96 (19. Mai 2019)

Ist die Neuser Str nicht in Nippes?
Das bekomme ich mit boklemünd nicht zusammen????


----------



## Haraldus (19. Mai 2019)

Also, in rosa ist das Gebiet und in Rot da wo man fahren kann...
 Ist jetzt alles nicht so super genau gezeichnet, bin halt kein Künstler...


----------



## seb96 (19. Mai 2019)

Hammer, danke, dass ist man echt cool von Dir.
Kleiner Tipp km Gegenzug:
Wann wärst du das letzte Mal im Biesterfeld in Vogelsang?

Es ist hier:

kleiner Trail
https://www.komoot.de/highlight/339519?ref=ahd

Bisschen umschauen lohnt sich:
Ein north shore element,
Ein zweiter kleiner trail zur anderen Seite (ich kann das Video nicht hochladen, zu groß),
Immer mal gucken vorm fahren, es wird stetig dran gearbeitet, daher ist nicht alles ständig fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haraldus (19. Mai 2019)

Ich nehme mal an du meinst Vogelsang in Köln? Da kenne ich nur die alte BMX-Strecke..., das Biesterfeld kenne ich leider nicht, aber das (K-Vogelsang) ist ja quasi bei mir um die Ecke...


----------



## on any sunday (19. Mai 2019)

Uralt. 

u.a.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/geile-strecke-in-koeln-pesch.74434/#post-774008


----------



## seb96 (19. Mai 2019)

Ne,
Ist nicht in Pesch,
Ist in Vogelsang im Biesterfeld, da wo die Pfeile drauf zeigen.
Ist nicht die BMX-Strecke.
Sind zwei kleine Trails an denen immer Mal gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Haraldus (19. Mai 2019)

Alles klar, habe verstanden


----------



## on any sunday (19. Mai 2019)

seb96 schrieb:


> Ne,
> Ist nicht in Pesch,



War auf das Video und deine Frage bezogen, wo die Trails sind.


----------



## exxellent (20. Mai 2019)

Haraldus schrieb:


> Ich hab’s mal wieder getan , ich denke kurz und knackig ✌️vielleicht macht euch der Vid auch Spaß und inspiriert zum Shredden, Ride On ‍♂️



Nichts für ungut, ist ja schön anzuschauen aber vielleicht machst für deine Videos außerhalb der Glessener ein neues Thema auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb96 (30. Mai 2019)

Hee, denke ich habe die guten Spots gefunden.
Alles gut.
Danke für die Inspiration durch das Video.


----------



## Haraldus (13. September 2019)

Hier noch mal eine kleine kurze Inspiration vom Abtsbusch aus dem Februar, viel Spaß!
See you on the Trails, Ride On


----------



## Lesue (3. November 2019)

Heute war ich mal wieder auf der Glessi unterwegs mit meinem Mann und einem Freund, dort ist uns eine Gruppe ebiker entgegen gekommen. Nun meine frage, ist der ein oder andere aus der Gruppe auch hier?? Fahrt ihr regelmässig? Bin noch auf der suche nach gleichgesinnten


----------



## Haraldus (23. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin kein E-Biker...
War aber seit längerem mal wieder bei super Wetter auf der „Höhe“ und Drumherum sowie am Abtsbusch und am Villerand, habe etwas gefilmt...
Viele Spaß beim gucken und last euch inspirieren!
Frohe Weihnachten ? ? und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr ??????


----------



## Haraldus (23. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin kein E-Biker...
War aber seit längerem mal wieder bei super Wetter auf der „Höhe“ und Drumherum sowie am Abtsbusch und am


----------



## Haraldus (23. Dezember 2019)

Sorry, habe das versehentlich noch mal hochgeladen, habe die Möglichkeit zum löschen nicht gefunden.


----------



## mikrophon (24. Dezember 2019)

Haraldus schrieb:


> Sorry, habe das versehentlich noch mal hochgeladen, habe die Möglichkeit zum löschen nicht gefunden.


Habe die Orte an denen Du filmst noch nicht gesehen, hast Du zufällig ein paar Komoot/GPS Touren parat?


----------



## Haraldus (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin auf Strava und kann den Link hier offensichtlich nicht teilen, ich hab mal ein Bild gemacht und umkreist wo ich gefilmt habe.


----------



## Haraldus (24. Dezember 2019)

Sieh dir meine Radfahrt auf Strava an.


			https://strava.app.link/DG23PtjaG2
		








Vielleicht funktioniert der ja...


----------



## mikolaus (24. Dezember 2019)

Denkbar wäre ja auch eine gemeinsame weihnachtliche Tour die nächsten Tage. Dann können wir auch gerne die besagten Trails gemeinsam abfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haraldus (24. Dezember 2019)

Ja grundsätzlich eine gute Idee, aber erst mal habe ich Termine und fahr meistens sehr spontan los, wenn ich etwas geplant habt kann ich das hier kund tun


----------



## mikolaus (24. Dezember 2019)

Achso, also ich kenne alle Trails alle und würde mich bereit erklären die mal gemeinsam ab zu fahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat.


----------



## mikrophon (2. Januar 2020)

Danke Dir. Den Königsdorfer Forst plus Ausläufer kenne ich auswendig, scheinbar gibt es für mich im Abtsbusch noch viel zu entdecken.


----------



## Haraldus (23. Januar 2020)

29“ Stahl Hardtails sind auch 2020 ein großes Thema, Last hatte mit dem Fastforward 2015 schon eine super Geo, die immer noch hoch aktuell ist, meins mit 150mm Pike hat mit 63,5 Grad einen top Lenkwinkel, die Kiste macht alles mit und bringt immer ein Lächeln in mein Gesicht, bin soooooooo froh das ich es hab...
Yeeeeeeaaahhhh lets Shredd???
Viel Spaß bei 41 Sekunden Film ? ? ✌️




Auf der Glessener Höhe ?‍♀️


----------



## steiner6869 (6. Februar 2020)

Wäre innerhalb der Woche mal an einer "kurzen" Feierabandrunde Glessener Höhe oder Spot Köln-Nord interessiert...wenn es länger hell bleibt gerne auch länger...würde mich über Nachricht freuen...LG!!


----------



## Haraldus (30. März 2020)

Kürzlich auf der Höhe …


----------



## AAFA (30. März 2020)

Respekt ?


----------



## Haraldus (30. März 2020)

Danke ?


----------



## Kraksler (30. März 2020)

Haraldus schrieb:


> Kürzlich auf der Höhe …


Hi,
Wo ist den der Trail entstanden? Den kenne ich noch garnicht. Ist das nach dem ersten langen Anstieg rechts neben der Holztreppe?

Greetz. Kraksler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haraldus (30. März 2020)

Ja, genau da!


----------



## Kraksler (30. März 2020)

Cool. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal antesten.


----------



## Haraldus (30. März 2020)

Viel Spaß ?


----------



## mikolaus (30. März 2020)

Geht der denn bis ganz runter, oder endet der mitten im Hang? 
Also ich fahre ja gerne die gebauten Trails, aber ich finde, das was die Kids gerade überall bauen nimmt ein bisschen überhand und ist zu offensichtlich. Auch am "Schlangen von Dansweiler" und am "Bombenloch" wurde wieder fleißig gebaut. Und am Anfang vom "Bombenlochtrail" wurde auf der linken Seite ein sehr schöner Drop gebaut, aber leider hängt da kein Trail dran. Ich befürchte nur, dass das insgesamt wieder Ärger mit den Waldfreunden und dem Förster gibt.


----------



## Haraldus (30. März 2020)

Nein endet leider ungefähr auf der Hälfte des Hanges, aber vielleicht es er ja auch noch nicht fertig geworden...
Von all den vielen Hochsitzen können auch Kinder stürzen, ob die alle statisch sauber sind und gewartet ist eine Frage die sich hier keiner stellt...., aber wenn offenen Augen rum fährt sieht so unendlich viele Hochsitze dass ich die paar Trails dann auch nicht so schlimm finde, den zu jedem Hochsitz führt auch ein Pfad/Trail..
Am Ende sollten wir es doch hinbekommen wenn wir alle ein bisschen Rücksicht auf alle anderen auch nehmen....


----------



## Zweibeiner (16. April 2020)

Tach auch. 
Mein Hinterrad treibt mich mit seiner undefinierbaren knarzerei in den Wahnsinn.
Ich bin mit meinen Latein u reparaturversuchen am Ende.
Könnt ihr mir einen fähige Werkstatt in der nähe von Bergheim / Pulheim empfehlen?
War heute bei Kraft Rad in Pulheim. Da sagten sie , wenn es der Freilauf sein sollte, können  sie den nicht bestellen weil der von Spank sei.???
Bin für Empfehlungen echt dankbar

Besten Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikolaus (16. April 2020)

Vielleicht mal die Speichen nachziehen? Notfalls neues Laufrad. Also falls du jemanden brauchst, der sich mit Laufrädern auskennt, dann kann ich dir ihn empfehlen. Weiß leider nicht mehr den Namen, ist aber eine offizielle Werkstatt in einer Garage und der alte Mann macht das sehr sehr gerne und günstig, also eher wie ein Hobby. Für meine geflickt Speiche hat er von mir ein höheres Trinkgeld bekommen, als er eigentlich an Lohn haben wollte. Kann dir leider nur diese Markierung bei Maps geben. Vielleicht kannst du da mal vorbei fahren und mal klingeln und fragen ob er dir helfen kann. Da steht auch ein Schild an der Garagentüre.  

50°54'44.9"N 6°45'28.0"E
Habbelrath, 50226 Frechen








						50°54'44.9"N 6°45'28.0"E
					






					goo.gl


----------



## mikolaus (16. April 2020)

Achso, Knarzen kann auch woanders her kommen. Vielleicht solltest du mal alle Schrauben von den Hinterbaugelenken, falls es ein Fully ist, lösen und mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment wieder anziehen, das hat bei mir schon oft Wunder gewirkt. Ansonsten den Freilaufkörper mal abziehen, komplett reinigen und entfetten und wieder mit Fett einschmieren. Vielleicht ist dort etwas Sand hinein gekommen. Das Tretlager kann auch ein Knarzen verursachen, welches man am Hinterrad vermutet. Evtl. das mal tauschen, sollte man ja sowieso alle paar Tausend km mal machen.


----------



## nordstadt (16. April 2020)

Oder einfach mal Testweise von nem bekannten das HR ausleihen, dann lässt es sich sehr schnell ausmachen wo es herkommt.


----------



## GuidoM (17. April 2020)

Hier habe ich bislang gute Erfahrungen gemacht 








						Breuers Bikebahnhof
					

Breuers Bikebahnhof ist dein erster Ansprechpartner für hochwertige E-Bike und Fahrräder im Kölner Raum.



					bikebahnhof.de


----------



## paul50 (18. April 2020)

der "alte Mann" heißt Günter Maaßen u. ist eine ehemalige Radsport- u Triathlongröße; hat aufgrund seiner jahrzehntelangen Wettkampferfahrung eine Menge Ahnung!


----------



## andy-klein (26. April 2020)

In einem lokalen Forum bei FB wird sich (mal wieder) über die bösen Mountainbiker an der Glessener Höhe aufgeregt.
Angeblich hat einer dieser militanten Internethools auch schon was unternommen. Was weiß ich nicht, aber haltet die Augen auf.


----------



## Kraksler (26. April 2020)

Echt? In welcher Gruppe?


----------



## mogg (26. April 2020)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Echt? In welcher Gruppe?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren
Diese ganze Corona Wahnsinn zusammen mit dem guten Wetter führt leider dazu dass die Wälder komplett überfüllt sind.

Rücksichtslose MTBler gibt es, ohne Zweifel. Genauso gibt es zahlreiche Reiter die die extra dafür angelegte Reitwege nicht nutzen, und dafür die normale Wege mit Pferdeäpfel vollsauen. Spaziergänger in Truppen, am liebsten mit 5 Mann breit auf dem gesamten Weg. Hundebesitzer die die Hundeleine nur zum Schmuck tragen.

Rücksicht muss nur von den bösen Radfahrer kommen. Wie oft ich schon blöd angemacht wurde trotz klingeln. Wie Oft ist mir schon ein Hund hinterher gerannt obwohl ich im Schritttempo vorbei gerollt bin. Wie oft gehen spazierer erst im allerletzten Sekunde auf Seite.

ich bin jedenfalls froh wenn der Wald wieder was leerer ist.


----------



## andy-klein (26. April 2020)

mogg schrieb:


> ich bin jedenfalls froh wenn der Wald wieder was leerer ist.


Definitiv. Gerade in der Nähe von Dansweiler ist es momentan nicht schön.
Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass viele Leute einen Kurs in „Spazieren gehen“ benötigen.
Sie gehen zusammen spazieren, halten mit einer links einer rechts den Mindestabstand ein und jeder(!) der vorbei will, muss den Mindestabstand zu beiden unterschreiten.
Macht halt keinen Sinn ...

Das war übrigens in der Brauweiler, Dansweiler Dorfgeflüster Gruppe.


----------



## dom_i (26. April 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/357483714322552?ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_r2j_approved


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (26. April 2020)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Sie gehen zusammen spazieren, halten mit einer links einer rechts den Mindestabstand ein und jeder(!) der vorbei will, muss den Mindestabstand zu beiden unterschreiten.
> Macht halt keinen Sinn ...


Diese Verhalten muss ich leider auch permanent nicht nur bei Fussgängern (sind aber die meisten), sonder auch bei Sonntagsfahrern feststellen. Wenn man die darauf anspricht bekommt man nur so Antworten wie : Ach so, oder Ich soll nicht direkt motzen!

Dabei habe ich schon bei 5-6 den Mund gehalten. Irgendwann muss es halt raus bei soviel Unbedarftheit der Bürger.


----------



## SFA (26. April 2020)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wo ist den der Trail entstanden? Den kenne ich noch garnicht. Ist das nach dem ersten langen Anstieg rechts neben der Holztreppe?
> 
> Greetz. Kraksler


Kurz in die Runde, ich habe mir auch diesen neuen, illegal gebauten Trail angeschaut.

Mein Fazit: schön gedacht, nicht gut gemacht.

Was äußerst ungeschickt und auch sehr gefährlich angelegt ist, ist der erste Jump (also, das was es wohl sein soll), der über den Reitweg führt. Das ist ein absolutes NO-GO. Der Teil des Reitweges ist bergauf eine Galoppstrecke. Dort kommen die Reiter mit ihren Pferden teilweise mit hoher Geschwindigkeit an diese Stelle. Sollten sich dort zufällig Mountainbiker und Reiter samt Pferd treffen, kann dies zu einem recht schwerwiegenden Unfall führen. Dabei hat der Mountainbiker gegenüber dem Pferd/Reiter eher schlechte Chancen. Ein Pferd wiegt ca. 400 – 700 KG. Wenn diese Masse auf einen Mountainbiker trifft, sieht es für diesen eher übel aus. Die potentiellen Verletzungen, die dabei sowohl bei Ross, Reiter und Mountainbiker entstehen können, sind dann von gravierender Art. Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen: ja, da muss der Reiter sein Pferd unter Kontrolle halten! 
Aber folgende Tatsachen sollten jedem bewusst sein:

      1. der Trail dort ist illegal angelegt, der Reitweg ist ein offizieller Weg.

      2. Pferde sind Fluchttiere und reagieren teilweise auf schnelle und plötzliche Impulse auf den Wegen                  entsprechend mit Fluchtreaktionen, die sowohl Pferd, Reiter aber auch unbeteiligte Personen gefährden          können. 

Daher sollte man den Einstieg in diesen Trail nochmal dringend überdenken und möglichst anders     anlegen, ohne den Reitweg damit einzubeziehen!

Wenn man weiterhin Trails dort, egal ob legal oder illegal anlegt, sollte man eins auf jeden Fall     berücksichtigen, dass man keine unbeteiligte Personen, die dieses Gebiet nutzen, gefährden.     

Miteinander statt gegeneinander. Das gilt vor allem für die, die auf eigene Faust Trails anlegen.     

Im Moment, zu Corona-Zeiten ist der Wald besonders voll und stark frequentiert, daher muss man     doppelt rücksichtsvoll miteinander umgehen. Aber das sollte eher selbstverständlich sein.

Lots to think about...


----------



## mikolaus (26. April 2020)

Ich bin den Trail an der Himmelsleiter auch schon ein paar mal gefahren und an den meisten Stellen ist er sehr versandet und durchaus nicht einfach zu fahren. Da bedarf es ein bisschen Regen, damit der schön wird. Dann wäre der allerdings echt schön zu fahren (wenn der nicht zu stark erodiert), auch wenn die Jumps wie immer nicht so schön geshaped sind. Das andere ist, wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein dort einen Trail an zu legen. Also klar wünschen wir uns alle dort einen, aber auffälliger geht es ja kaum. Das führt zu unnötigen Diskussionen. 

Am "Bombenkrater" habe ich heute einen der Jungs, die dort momentan wirklich jeden Tag abhängen angesprochen, weil er da einen Jump mit Whip hingelegt hat und kaum 1,5m daneben ein ca. 5 Jahre alter Junge gespielt hat. Dann wurde der noch frech. Hab mich dann einer weitern Diskussion mit einem Unbelehrbaren entzogen. Das geht auch echt zu weit, was die da für Löcher ins Naturschutzgebiet buddeln, das wird noch für viel Ärgernis sorgen und damit uns alle betreffen. Besonders, wenn man bedenkt, wie oft dort schon gegen MTBer vorgegangen wurde. Wüsste jetzt aber auch nicht, was man machen könnte, außer zu versuchen vernünftig mit denen zu reden. Ein Flowtrail ist das eine, aber da fast 1m tiefe Löcher zu graben und Doubles zu bauen geht einfach zu weit. 

Wir haben es echt schwer. Dürfen nur auf den langweiligen völlig überfüllten Wegen durch Pferdescheiße fahren, obwohl daneben ein Reitweg ist und müssen uns dann noch bedanken, wenn die Hundebesitzer ihre illegal frei laufenden Hunde unter Kontrolle versuchen zu bringen. Wenn man klingelt erschrecken sich die Leute zu Tode und wenn man vorsichtig "entschuldigung" sagt, dann wird einem vorgeworfen, nicht geklingelt zu haben.


----------



## andy-klein (26. April 2020)

terpk schrieb:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/357483714322552?ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_r2j_approved


Ja, in der Gruppe der Beitrag nach der Frage wo das Ordnungsamt bleibt, wenn man es mal braucht.


----------



## mogg (27. April 2020)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Ja, in der Gruppe der Beitrag nach der Frage wo das Ordnungsamt bleibt, wenn man es mal braucht.



Hmm...also hier im Marienfeld fahren permanent 1-3 Autos vom Ordnungsamt herum, die aktiv die Menschen ansprechen die sich nicht an irgendwelche Regeln halten. In und um der Glessenerhöhe habe ich das Ordnungsamt in der Tat auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Zweibeiner (4. Mai 2020)

Ich danke euch für die Tips zum Felgenproblem. Nachdem ich zwischen allen Kreuzstellen der Speichen Gummi unter gelegt hatte und das knartzen immer noch nicht weg war ,tippte ich stark auf ein Lager Problem. Eine Bikewerkstatt in Neuss zog alle Speichen nach und konnte auch sonst nichts feststellen. Problem also immer noch da. Ich total genervt. Da es die Speichen nun ja definitiv nicht mehr sein konnten Kassette ab, Freilauf ab, und siehe da....eine Distanzschraube zwischen Freilauf und Lager war total locker. Also alles schön gefettet, ordentlich wieder zusammen gebaut und siehe da....alles wieder gut.


----------



## vapingbiker (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, bin neu in dem Forum und freue mich auf neue Bekanntschaften mit denen man auch mal gemeinsam den Wald unsicher machen kann  Fahre erst seit wenigen Wochen eMTB und bin daher noch ganz am Anfang was mein Können angeht hehe

Habe aber leider auch direkt schlechte Nachrichten mitgebracht:
Gestern morgen wurde am Bombenloch wieder fleissig zugebaut, gerade am Eingang und auf dem Weg der links am Loch hoch führt liegen mehrere massive Baumstämme, die mit schweren Maschinen dort hingelegt worden sind. Auch auf den kleinen Trails rechts vom Loch und im Loch selber ist wieder massiv blockiert worden. Auch die Strecken links vom Loch sind verbaut. Laut Aussagen von Leuten die sich an die Aktion aus dem August 2018 erinnerten "haben sie's diesmal wirklich übertrieben", ich selbst habe seinerzeit noch nicht hier gewohnt. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## mogg (15. Mai 2020)

Hi und willkommen.
Die Situation an Bombenloch war wohl etwas doof, anscheinend haben das Jugendlichen alles mögliche an Trails und Sprüche gebaut und sich damit den Ärger des Waldbesitzers/Forstamtes auf den Hals geholt.

Das ganze dort ist ein NSG und das sollte meines Erachtens respektiert werden. Das die jetzt Baumstämme hingelegt wurden ist eine logische Konsequenz. 

Schade das eine kleinere Gruppe es für die Mehrheit versaut, wie immer ?


----------



## vapingbiker (15. Mai 2020)

Danke 

Ja ich denke auch, dass das zu viel Aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen hat.

Aber ehrlichgesagt, sehe ich die Situation dort ein wenig zu verfahren. Ja es ist ein NSG und das ist auch gut so, aber der gesamte Königsdorfer Forst zählt dazu, ich kann nicht verstehen wieso es unmöglich ist diesen winzig kleinen Teil des Waldes für derlei Aktivitäten freizugeben. Der Wald ist groß und der Bereich um das Loch dehnt sich ja nicht überproportional aus. 

Die Jugendlichen die ich dort angetroffen habe waren allesamt sehr höflich, haben dort keinerlei Müll hinterlassen und nutzen ihre Freizeit im Vergleich zu vielen ihrer Altersgenossen sinnvoll und lungern nicht saufend, kiffend und wildgrillend auf den Waldbänken herum und müllen alles in einem Umkreis von zehn Metern um sich herum rücksichtslos zu. Diese Jungs tun mir einfach nur Leid, da sie viele viele Stunden ihrer Freizeit und ihre Energie dort hineingesteckt haben.

Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein dort einen Kompromiss zu finden, der die Waldfreunde, das Forstamt und die Freizeitsportler zufrieden stellt. Natürlich kommen auch Aspekte wie der Versicherungsschutz bei Unfällen auf dem Gelände etc. hinzu, aber das sind doch alles Themen die man, wenn man wohlwollend in eine Diskussion geht lösen kann.

Aber leider scheint hier alle Hoffnung vergebens, da diese Auseinandersetzung so weit wie ich das erfahren habe bereits länger stattfindet als ich überhaupt atme :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikolaus (15. Mai 2020)

Die Kids dort sind nicht höflich sondern frech und in keinster Weise auf meine Warnung eingegangen, dass das uns alle treffen wird, wir alle darunter leiden werden und hier wieder alles verblockt werden würde. Wäre nicht das erste Mal. Habe denen gesagt, dass die einfach maßlos übertreiben. Die sind nur nett, wenn du das toll findest, was die da machen. Da fielen dann so Kommentare, wie "..die Mountainbiker können froh sein, dass wir hier was bauen" 
Das Forstamt sah sich zu diesem Schritt gezwungen und ich kann die da absolut nachvollziehen. Das geht gar nicht, dass die da alles umpflügen und tiefe Löcher bis in den Lehmboden buddeln und alle Pflanzen auf dem Boden entfernen. Die sollen ja biken, aber dann wenigstens die vorhandenen Wege benutzen. Hätten die dort nichts neues gebaut, wäre da jetzt wahrscheinlich noch alles offen. Wurde in den letzen Jahren ja immer wieder geduldet, aber jedes mal, wenn dort wieder zu viel gebaut wurde, ist dagegen vorgegangen worden. 
Ich bin auch kurz davor selber das Ordnungsamt zu informieren, damit die Verantwortlichen mal ne Anzeige bekommen. Die bauen da ja immer noch und zwar jetzt erst richtig. Habe gestern erst noch mit denen gesprochen. Sind sich keiner Schuld bewusst. 
Mich regt das richtig auf. Die Jungs da machen zum Teil Sprünge von 2m mit Whip, während 1m daneben ein ca. 5 Jähriger auf dem Boden spiel. Sowas geht einfach nicht. Das ist Respektlos und gefährlich.

Ich habe mit dem Förster vor ein paar Jahren schon mal ein paar Mails geschrieben, von wegen abgesteckter MTB Strecke und der war in keinster Weise kompromissbereit. Dann müssen wir das so akzeptieren. Ist auch verständlich. Man kann in Deutschland aus einem Naturschutzgebiet nicht einfach eine MTB Strecke machen.


----------



## vapingbiker (15. Mai 2020)

Also ich kann halt nur aus meiner Erfahrung mit den Jungs sprechen und von mir haben sie auch nicht nur Lob erhalten.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich die Reaktion von Seiten des Amtes überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann, für die ist es ein NSG bis zum Parkplatz und Ende aus. 

Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, dass man dort keinen Kompromiss finden kann im Stile eines offiziellen kleinen MTB-Parks mit eigener Verantwortlichkeit. Es ist ja nicht so, dass das Loch und seine unmittelbare Umgebung einen Großteil des Gebietes einnehmen oder sich dahin ausdehnen würden. Sobald wirtschaftliche Interessen dahinter stehen ist so etwas in Deutschland i.d.R. selten ein Problem und das Land macht den Weg frei für diverse Projekte, aber bei einer winzigen Anlage die zwar kein Geld, aber dafür einen hohen Freizeitwert generiert scheint das unmöglich. 

Und was dein Beispiel mit dem Jungen angeht sehe ich die Schuld da nicht nur bei den Jungs, zum einen dürften sich laut Vorschrift ja weder die Biker noch Fußgänger dort aufhalten da es kein gekennzeichneter Weg ist. Zum anderen liegt es auch in der Verantwortung der Erziehungsberechtigten darauf zu achten dass ihre Kinder nicht an solchen unglücksträchtigen Stellen spielen wenn dort gerade Biker unterwegs sind. Zum Anderen gebe ich Dir natürlich recht, dass wenn dort gerade dennoch ein Kind spielt man nicht einen Meter daneben mit hoher Geschwindigkeit vorbeizischen und springen muss. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist immer unentbehrlich.

Der Förster hat da leider auch nichts zu melden, der ist nur eingesetzt um die ihm aufgetragenen Regeln durchzusetzen, er macht sie weder noch hat er großartigen Einfluss darauf.


----------



## mikolaus (15. Mai 2020)

Naja, der Förster ist dem Forstamt unterstellt und auch Ansprechpartner. Wenn jemand so etwas zu entscheiden hat, dann das Forstamt. Aber auch verständlich, dass es nicht von Interesse ist, ein NSG zu beschneiden um eine MTB Strecke an zu legen. Das war schon okay so, wie es war. Dort gibt es seit hunderten von Jahren Wege, die zwar keine offiziellen Wege sind, deren Nutzung aber immer wieder geduldet wurde. Das Problem ist die Buddelei und das Anlegen von neuen Wegen mitten im NSG. Für die Reiter gibt es genug eigene Wege, aber die zahlen ja auch dafür. Da die Mountainbiker weder Lobby haben, noch für Wege zahlen, ist es nicht gewollt, dass wir unsere eigenen Strecken bekommen. Unser Hobby gibt es in dem Ausmaße ja noch nicht so lange, wie das Reiten. 
Was alles im Wad schief läuft, darüber brauchen wir hier glaube ich nicht diskutieren. Z.B. der ganze Müll am Parkplatz. Ich finde das genau so wenig toll, wenn dort sehr seltener wilder Bärlauch tütenweise gepflückt wird. Reiter und Fußgänger haben auf den Wegen um das "Bombenloch", welches ja eigentlich eine alte Kiesgrube ist, auch nichts zu suchen, aber wirklich den Wald schädigen tun die Kinder da, die neue Wege anlegen, Pflanzen heraus reißen und Löcher graben. Dann geht man auch als erstes gegen diese vor.

Klar sollte es ein größeres sportliches Freizeitangebot für Kinder und Jugendliche geben, die kein Fußball mögen. Aber wir sind hier in Deutschland und nicht in Kanada. Hier wird es einem so schwer gemacht auf Grund von Haftungsfragen, dass keiner Lust hat diese Maschinerie zu durchlaufen, um z.B. einen Pumptrack an zu legen. Ist schon traurig, aber müssen wir irgendwie akzeptieren lernen.


----------



## vapingbiker (15. Mai 2020)

Mit dem, dass dort noch viel mehr im Argen liegt, wie die Umweltverschmutzung oder das Pflücken wilder, seltener Pflanzen hast du leider völlig Recht und auch damit, dass eine Ausdehnung dieser Diskussion auf derartige Probleme hier den Rahmen sprengen würde.

Und du hast es genau richtig getroffen mit dem Reiter-Beispiel..."die zahlen ja dafür". 

In die Richtung habe ich das auch gedacht als ich von einem kleinen MTB-Park mit eigener Verantwortung sprach. Das kann zum Bleistift ein Verein sein der eine kleine Mitgliedsgebühr erhebt, sich um Haftungsfragen kümmert wie es z.B. auch bei Modellflug-Vereinen der Fall ist und sich um den Zustand der Anlage kümmert. 

Genug interessierte Leute um das zu stemmen dürften sich sicherlich problemlos finden, aber ich fürchte auch dass das Amt da keinen Millimeter von seinem Standpunkt abweicht


----------



## mikolaus (15. Mai 2020)

Also wenn man das organisiert bekommen würde, einen eingetragenen Verein zu gründen und dann dauerhaft Druck macht, kann man vielleicht etwas erreichen, aber sicher nicht im Naturschutzgebiet. Dann eher irgendwo anders. Man muss ja erstmal ein Grundstück finden, gar nicht so einfach. Alles gehört schon irgendwem. Und so viel Geld, dass es für einen Grundstückskauf reichen würde, wird man sicher nicht einnehmen können. Sehr schwierig das Thema. Weil das Gebaue im Wald wird mit der Errichtung eines Pumptracks sicher nicht aufhören. Das kann alles nur klappen, wenn alle Beteiligten Kompromissbereit sind.


----------



## vapingbiker (15. Mai 2020)

Naja, vielleicht muss man es auch nicht unbedingt kaufen, sondern kann dort für eine Pacht ein Grundstück benutzen. Zudem kann man ja rein theoretisch und mit gutem Willen des Eigentümers den Bau einer solchen Anlage als Erhöhung des Freizeitwertes der Region sehen und das "zahlt" sich schliesslich auch aus.

Ich hänge mal eine Karte von http://nsg.naturschutzinformationen.nrw.de an in der ich das nicht unter Schutz stehende Gebiet blau markiert habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZiviSeal (16. Mai 2020)

Echt? Da ist alles zu? Den einen oder anderen einfachen Trail habe ich gerne genutzt. Wundern tut mich das nicht ernsthaft, eher wundert es mich dass der Sanitätsdienst da keine ständige Vertretung errichtet hat, das Potential ist jedenfalls da.
Die Idee mit einer Vereinsgründung kam mir auch in den Sinn, damit ließe sich was erreichen. Nur wie sollte das die "Bengel" vom graben abhalten?


----------



## vapingbiker (16. Mai 2020)

War heute noch mal dort und habe die umliegenden Trails erkundet. Wirklich zu ist es nur direkt am Loch, rechts davon und teilweise auf dem Stück zwischen Loch und dem Hauptweg, die Trails weiter im Wald bei der Bahntrasse z.B. sind befahrbar, kannst also noch Spaß haben


----------



## nordstadt (16. Mai 2020)

Ich meide das Loch mittlerweile - Imho hilft das am meisten. Was ja nicht zu vergessen ist das Forstamt hat auch ne Verkehrssicherungspflicht(?) für den Wald. Wenn da mal jemand stürzt und zu schaden kommt wird das nicht schön.


----------



## mikolaus (17. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist dort wieder fast alles frei geräumt. Nur über die ersten Stämme von Parkplatz aus gesehen muss man drüber heben, oder umfahren, danach kann man wieder überall fahren. Sind die Jungs wohl doch zu etwas zu gebrauchen.

Übrigens hatte ich mal wieder zwei unangenehme Begegnungen mit den selben Reiterinnen. Leider war es nicht möglich normal mit denen zu sprechen, sodass es sich ein bisschen aufgeschaukelt hat. Bin dann trotzdem an denen vorbei. Mittlerweile ist es mir scheiß egal, ob das ein Reitweg ist oder nicht (Bahntrail). Habe dann gefragt, ob sie die Fußgänger auch so belehrt und was sie bei freilaufenden Hunden macht. Dann sagte sie tatsächlich, dass sie versucht nach dem freilaufenden Hund zu treten. Auf so eine Idee würde ich nicht mal kommen. Wie kann man denn den Hund treten wollen, wenn Herrchen scheiße baut? Sowas krankes habe ich noch nie gehört. Solche Leute darf man doch nicht mit Tieren zusammen arbeiten lassen.


----------



## on any sunday (17. Mai 2020)

Ausgeschilderte Reitwege zu benutzen fördert ungemein die allseits eingeforderte Toleranz gegenüber den Geländeradfahrern. Nur weil sich deren Benutzer wie Ärsche benehmen, ist kein Argument deren Wege zu befahren, gibt genug andere auf der Glessener.


----------



## Kraksler (17. Mai 2020)

Wenn man sich im Kö-Wald mal genauer die Wege anschaut, ist fast an jedem Weg ein Reitersymbol an die Bäume gesprüht. Somit sind alle Wege anscheinend Reiterwege auch die asphaltierten, gegravelten und die festen Wege (wirklich überall ist das Reiterschild gesprayed). Wie soll man jetzt wissen welcher Weg NUR für Reiter ist und welche auch für Wanderer (Biker)?
Daher fahre ich auch jeden Trail der mir unter die Stollen kommt.


----------



## mikolaus (17. Mai 2020)

Ralph, man kann es einfach nicht erkennen. Das weiß man nur, wenn man die offizielle Reitwegkarte hat. Aber dort sind auch Wege als normale Waldwege eingezeichnet, an denen das Reitwegsymbol angebracht ist. Also kann man sich weder auf das eine noch auf das andere verlassen. Bei dem Bahntrail scheint das niemanden zu interessieren, dass es sich um einen alleinigen Reitweg handelt. Der wird sowieso von allen benutzt. Ist ja auch kein Problem. Solange man nett und rücksichtsvoll ist und den Wald nicht nachhaltig schädigt, geht das doch bedenkenlos. Ich habe nur keinen Bock mich anschnauzen zu lassen, weder auf dem normalen Waldweg, als auf dem Reitweg. Im Umkehrschluss mache ich aber nicht jeden Reiter an, der unerlaubt unsere Wegen benutzt und voll scheißt. Nur dann, wenn ich mich respektlos behandelt fühle. 

@on any sunday  gut, dass es solche Biker (Engel) wie dich gibt, die immer genau wissen, was sie tun, auf welchem Weg sie sich befinden und sich an alle Regeln halten. Hut ab. Von deiner Sorte brauchen wir mehr im Wald. Also ich werde alle Wege, wie bisher weiter befahren und dabei rücksichtsvoll mit den anderen Waldbesuchern umgehen.


----------



## on any sunday (17. Mai 2020)

So als Tipp, wenn der Weg asphaltiert oder eine feste Oberfläche hat, ist es kein extra angelegter  Reitweg. Engel können das erkennen, du anscheinend nicht.


----------



## mikolaus (17. Mai 2020)

Genau, da täuschst du dich wohl (wohl doch kein Engel ), denn der Bahntrail ist ein mit Kies erhöhter, locker über 2m breiter und befahrbarer Weg, dessen Oberfläche sehr fest ist und... ..es ist ein alleiniger Reitweg. Und genau dieser Weg macht dann eine Kurve und wird auf einmal zu einem Waldweg.  
Hier erkennt man auch, dass der Weg "An der Kuhtrift" kein Reitweg, sondern ein normaler Waldweg ist. Reiter behaupten jedenfalls es wäre anders. 
So als Tipp, hier findest du die Reitwegkarte, mit der kannst auch du lernen einen Reitweg zu identifizieren.  


			https://www.rhein-erft-kreis.de/sites/default/files/Reitwege_Koenigsdorfer%20Wald_Glessener-Hoehe.pdf


----------



## vapingbiker (18. Mai 2020)

Fährt eigentlich wer von Euch regelmäßig nach Feierabend die Trails in der Gegend und hat Lust einen Newbie wie mich mitzunehmen und an seinem reichen Erfahrungsschatz teilhaben zu lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (18. Mai 2020)

mikolaus schrieb:


> https://www.rhein-erft-kreis.de/sites/default/files/Reitwege_Koenigsdorfer%20Wald_Glessener-Hoehe.pdf



Danke für die Karte, ich werde jedoch nicht so ganz schlau daraus. Es gibt offensichtlich "ausgewiesene Reitwege" (roter Strich), sowei "ausgewiesene Reitwege seitlich neben einem Waldweg" (doppelter roter Strich). Auf der Karte erkenne ich fast nur Variante 2.

In der Praxis, sehe ich die Reiter jedoch fast ausschliesslich auf den normalen Hauptwegen, und nahezu nie auf den extra für sie angelegten Reitpfade neben direkt neben den Wegen.
Ausserdem bin ich schon sehr sehr häufig Reiter begegnet, bei dem das Pferd nicht die erforderliche Kennzeichnung (Kennzeichen + Plakette) trägt.

Wie auch immer, ich fahre die Trails die ich sonst so fahre weiter. Klar *ausgeschilderte *Reitwege befahre ich *nicht*. Und ansonsten bin ich generell bei Pferde (und Hunde) vorsichtig. Wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, überhole ich nicht (meistens ist der nächste Abzweig nicht so weit weg so dass ich ruhig warten kann), und bei sonstige Begegnungen gehe ich auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit runter, bzw. halte ganz an, je nach wie ich einschätze wie das Pferd auf mich als Radler reagiert. Ich finde man kann i.d.R. sehr gut erkennen wenn ein Pferd nervös reagiert.

Diese Vorgehensweise wird meistens mit ein freundliches Dankeschön belohnt, ich vermeide jegliche nervende Diskussion und alle sind glücklich. 

Dennoch nerven mich Reiter die unbedingt sämtliche Wege vom Pferd vollkoten lassen müssen, obwohl nebenan zumeist ein Reiterpfad angelegt wurde.


----------



## on any sunday (18. Mai 2020)

Ändert aber alles nicht daran, das ich dort keine Reitwege befahre, wenn ich weiß, das es welche sind. Meine infantile Phase ist schon länger vorbei.


----------



## mikolaus (18. Mai 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ändert aber alles nicht daran, das ich dort keine Reitwege befahre, wenn ich weiß, das es welche sind. Meine infantile Phase ist schon länger vorbei.



Ich glaube das hat jetzt jeder verstanden, was für ein Toller Typ du bist. (Vll dauert die infantile Phase doch etwas länger als gedacht). 
Das ist jetzt jedenfalls die letzte Antwort von mir auf deine Kommentare. Danke, dass du deine Meinung geteilt hast.


@mogg 
Genau, fast überall ist mit dem Reitweg-Schild am Wegesrand der kleine Pfad neben den Waldwegen gemeint. Die meisten Reiter sehen das allerdings etwas anders, als würde ihnen der ganze Weg gehören. Die sagen einem doch gerne, dass sie für die Wege bezahlen würden, nutzen sie dann aber nicht. Demnach findet man die Pferdeäpfel auch immer mitten auf den Wegen. Ja das mit der Kennzeichnungspflicht sehen die wohl nicht so eng. Ist mir auch schon öfter aufgefallen. Aber das soll für mich kein Problem darstellen. Ich habe nur ein Problem, wenn ich angeschrien oder beleidigt werde, ob normaler Waldweg oder Reitweg ist mir dabei ziemlich egal. Dass man bei Tieren Vorsichtig ist, ist denke ich selbstverständlich. Ich verhalte mich dem Tier gegenüber immer respektvoll, das kann ja nichts für das Verhalten des Halters. Daher ja auch mein Unverständnis, wie man als Reiter versuchen kann einen freilaufenden Hund zu treten.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2020)

mogg schrieb:


> Genauso gibt es zahlreiche Reiter die die extra dafür angelegte Reitwege nicht nutzen, und dafür die normale Wege mit Pferdeäpfel vollsauen. Spaziergänger in Truppen, am liebsten mit 5 Mann breit auf dem gesamten Weg.



Dürfen sie auch, gab da eine Änderung im Waldgesetz... Seit dem nimmt das hier in der Ville auch überhand...


----------



## nordstadt (19. Mai 2020)

Offensichtlich hat von euch noch keiner auf nem steigenden Pferd gesessen bzw. ist runtergefallen. 

Du musst mit dem Pferd auch nicht immer auf dem Reitweg reiten, dort muss dann Schritt gegangen werden. Ausserdem erinnere ich in so nem Fall gerne mal daran das wir uns teilweise auch nicht auf angelegten Wegen befinden. 
Denkt mal drüber nach, auf nem Reitweg kann einem auch ein gallopierendes Pferd entgegen kommen und was ca. 700 kg Pferd mit einem Radfahrer machen brauche ich euch nicht zu sagen. Von den Folgen mal abgesehen.
Nehmt Rücksicht aufeinander und seid deeskalierend. Es ist wie immer im Leben: Bei Radfahrern, Fußgängern, Reitern - also Menschen gibt es eine Menge Arschlöcher. Lasst euch doch nicht provozieren. 

Nett grüssen, guten Ritt wünschen und weiterfahren. Die wollen genauso die Natur nutzen wie wir auch.


----------



## nordstadt (19. Mai 2020)

mogg schrieb:


> Ausserdem bin ich schon sehr sehr häufig Reiter begegnet, bei dem das Pferd nicht die erforderliche Kennzeichnung (Kennzeichen + Plakette) trägt.



Es reicht eine Plakette, ein Kennzeichen gibt es nicht.


----------



## mogg (20. Mai 2020)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Es reicht eine Plakette, ein Kennzeichen gibt es nicht.






ich verstehe das anders.


----------



## nordstadt (20. Mai 2020)

Es sollen Zwei sein, aber meistens verschwinden die Dinger auch gerne einmal, sprich sie gehen verloren. Ist je nach Stall von dr Handhabung nicht so leicht. Wenn Ich einen Reiter gänzlich ohne erwische würde Ich Ihn höflich dran erinnern.


----------



## RunningPumi (20. Mai 2020)

Eher 





nordstadt schrieb:


> Es sollen Zwei sein, aber meistens verschwinden die Dinger auch gerne einmal, sprich sie gehen verloren. Ist je nach Stall von dr Handhabung nicht so leicht. Wenn Ich einen Reiter gänzlich ohne erwische würde Ich Ihn höflich dran erinnern.


Eher 4, auf jeder Seite 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (21. Mai 2020)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Eher
> Eher 4, auf jeder Seite 2



Wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## RunningPumi (21. Mai 2020)

Siehe "Kennzeichnung für Reitpferde" - Beidseitig je ein Reitkennzeichen mit Jahresreitplakette macht bei mir nach Eva Klein 4 in Summe...


----------



## mikolaus (21. Mai 2020)

Eigentlich spielt das ja keine Rolle, ob die mit oder ohne Plakette unterwegs sind. Geht uns ja nichts an. Mir geht es eher um die Art der Begegnung. Ich bin immer freundlich und rücksichtsvoll zu Reitern, alleine schon der Tiere wegen, es sei denn, die stehen auf Konfrontationskurs, dann kann ich mich den Reitern gegenüber nur sehr schwer zurück halten und gebe einfach Kontra. Es geht im Wald ja um ein Miteinander und nicht um ein Gegeneinander. Dass sich nicht an Regeln gehalten werden ist ja leider keine die Ausnahme. Aber solange man kompromissbereit ist, sehe ich da kein Problem, ob es "mein oder dein Weg" ist. Aber es scheint leider manchmal ziemlich von Hass gegenüber Mountainbiker geprägt zu sein. Das ist echt schade. Zumal es eher die Ausnahme ist, dass wir Reitwege nutzen. Im Gegensatz zu dein Reitern, die scheißen gerne mal darauf und nutzen genau so illegale Trails, was oft sehr gefährlich werden kann. Die dürfen auch nicht vergessen, dass von einem Pferd eine wesentlich größere Betriebsgewalt aus geht, als von einem MTB. Das wird gerne mal vergessen. Und wir sind dann in deren Augen immer die Bösen. Aber zum Glück habe ich auch genug positive Begegnungen mit Reitern. Da darf man dann auch nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## nordstadt (22. Mai 2020)

@*RunningPumi *Das ist wie beim Auto: Kennzeichen und darauf die Plakette. Ist da auf dem Bild von mogg ja auch sichtbar.


----------



## PietAM (22. Juni 2020)

Gestern war ich auf einer richtig schönen Trailtour auf der G-H unterwegs. Da das Wetter top war, habe ich auch alles was zwei oder vier Beine hat im Wald getroffen (manche mehrmals). Und alle, wirklich ausnahmslos alle haben freundlich (zurück-) gegrüßt. Egal ob MTB‘ler (mit und ohne E-Motor), Reiter, Wanderer, Spaziergänger mit und ohne Hund, alle waren gut drauf, freundlich und haben einfach den Wald und die schöne Stimmung genossen. Und ich bin mit herrlichen Trails belohnt worden, was will man mehr. Eine richtig schöne Tour war das mal wieder. Also keep cool und Ride on!


----------



## Zweibeiner (22. Juni 2020)

Ich muss mich nun doch mal zu dem Thema äussern da ich alle Seiten gut verstehen kann. 
Bin hauptsächlich MTB Fahrer ,aber auch Wanderer u ein Pferd haben wir auch in der Familie. Das Problem ist einfach die unglaubliche Rücksichtslosigkeit und unbedarftheit die viele, und gerade die        " jungen Wilden" an den Tag legen. Man kann einfach nicht ständig die Trails runter ballern als wenn einem die Welt gehört. Genau das ist der Grund warum wir Biker immer wieder im Verruf sind. Sich rechtzeitig bemerkbar machen, seine Trailabfahrt ggf. auch mal unterbrechen wenns zu eng wird und ein nettes Danke wenn für einem Platz gemacht wird wirkt schon sehr positiv. Natürlich gibt es auch Wanderer u Reiter die auf Krawall gebürstet sind.....aber das kommt daher weil diese oft gebrannte Kinder sind. 
Daher immer Rücksicht nehmen (auch wenns manchmal schwer fällt) um daran zu arbeiten das der Ruf der MTB Fahrer sich langsam bessert.  

In diesem Sinne, Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (22. Juni 2020)

So sehe ich das auch, ich selber habe die „mtb etikette“ bei einer Ausfahrt hier durchs Forum kennen gelernt. Mit „Vorsicht links, kommen noch 3“ etc pp macht man sich das Leben auf dem Fahrrad schon bedeutend einfach.
Einer fährt die Abfahrt langsam vor und gibt unten Signal falls einer kommt. 
so halte ich das prinzipiell seidem und komme gut damit zurecht. Mit Vollgas von hintenden Sandberg runter am Pferd vorbei ist halt auch Kacke, da muss man dann einfach mal Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## mogg (22. Juni 2020)

Zweibeiner schrieb:


> 1. Man kann einfach nicht ständig die Trails runter ballern als wenn einem die Welt gehört.
> 2. Sich rechtzeitig bemerkbar machen, seine Trailabfahrt ggf. auch mal unterbrechen wenns zu eng wird und ein nettes Danke wenn für einem Platz gemacht wird wirkt schon sehr positiv.
> 3......aber das kommt daher weil diese oft gebrannte Kinder sind.
> 4. Daher immer Rücksicht nehmen (auch wenns manchmal schwer fällt) um daran zu arbeiten das der Ruf der MTB Fahrer sich langsam bessert.



Bin im grossem und ganzem einverstanden, aber ein paar Ergänzungen/Randnotizen hätte ich dennoch:
1. absolut richtig, man kann als Wanderer/Reiter aber auch nicht den kompletten Weg für sich beanspruchen, als ob der Weg einem komplett gehört
2. absolut richtig, aber mal ein Beispiel von vergangenem Samstag: Abfahrt vom Strava Segment "STEPS". etwas weiter vor mir eine Gruppe von zirka 10 Wanderer im Rentenalter, auch richtung Tal unterwegs. Entgegen kommt ein Radfahrerin. Ich hab tatsächlich ein Klingel am XC Rad, und klingele 4 Mal. Die Wanderer ignorieren mich komplett. Ich bremse absichtlich etwas stärker, da mein Klingeln ja nicht gehört werden will. Eine der ältere Herren springt äusserst verschreckt auf Seite. Die Rafahrerin die mich entgegen kam, hatte das Geschehen beobachtet, und muss schmunzeln. Ich kann da nur kurz den Kopf schütteln, und bedanke mich trotzdem freundlich bei der Gruppe fürs "vorbeilassen". Der weg dort ist etwa 4-5 Meter Breit. Müssen denn wirklich alle nebeneinander da runter? Oder könnte man rücksichtshalber einfach auf eine Seite (vielleicht nur zu zweit nebeneinander) spazieren, weil man eben nicht alleine auf der Welt ist?
3. naja...oder einfach weil "alle über einen Kamm geschert werden". Nur weil mich zum Beispiel auf der Autobahn desöfteren mal Audis oder BMWs bedrängen, sind noch lange nicht alle Audi und BMW Fahrer Rowdies. Hört gegenseitiger Rücksichtsnahme auf weil ich mal eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe?
4. nur so geht's


----------



## Insomnia- (27. August 2020)

Jemand hier an regelmäßigen Feierabendrunden interessiert?
Unter der Woche so gegen 18:00 ne std oder länger durch die GleHö? Ich starte ab Hallerhof

LG
Elias


----------



## Kuota58 (25. September 2020)

Hallo MTB,

Wollte fragen wer hat auf der Glessenerhöhe vielleicht ein Schlüsselbund mit drei Schlüsseln und rundem Anhänger gefunden ?
*Bitte melden!!*

Fahre jetzt öfters wieder da , vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.

MFG
rolf


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Dezember 2020)

Ist hier aktuell auch noch wer unterwegs wenns unter der Woche mal dunkel ist?
Wochenende schaffe ich leider nur selten
LG
Elias


----------



## Kuota58 (9. Dezember 2020)

Hy
Fahre meistens am we immer auf der Glessenerhöhe. Wenn ich nun mein Licht bekomme wollt ich auch mal in der Woche dort fahren .
Gruß 
Rolf


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Dezember 2020)

Klingt gut Rolf,

meld dich gerne wenn es soweit ist. Hab die festtagsbeleuchtung schon bereit 

lg
Elias


----------



## Kraksler (10. Mai 2021)

Die Stöckchen und Steine - Leger sind auch auf der Glessener wieder unterwegs. 
habe die Funkturmabfahrt mal gesäubert.

und den Thread hier mal wieder hoch geholt.
Die Trails sind gerade super zu fahren.


----------



## mogg (10. Mai 2021)

Haben die nichts besseres zu tun?


----------



## supasini (18. Mai 2021)

Glessener Höhe - Race-Hardtail oder eher Trail-Fully? (ich arbeite in Brauweiler und wollte das mal checken und muss dann ohnehin ein Rad mitbringen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (18. Mai 2021)

Da dürfte ein Hardtail fürs meiste dicke reichen.


----------



## GuidoM (18. Mai 2021)

Im Großen und Ganzen kannst du fast alles mit dem Gravel-Bike fahren 
Allerdings wenn es mal trocken wird, wird es mit den dünnen Reifen recht rutschig auf dem sandigen Boden.

Fully=komfortabel, aber nicht notwendig


----------



## on any sunday (18. Mai 2021)

supasini schrieb:


> Glessener Höhe - Race-Hardtail oder eher Trail-Fully? (ich arbeite in Brauweiler und wollte das mal checken und muss dann ohnehin ein Rad mitbringen)



Interesse an einer persönlichen Führung?


----------



## supasini (18. Mai 2021)

grundsätzlich gerne - ich hab meinem stellv. Mittelstufenkoordinator versprochen, mit ihm da beiken zu gehen ,er kennt sich aus. aber wir können gerne auch mal da zusammen fahren - ich bin ja täglich in der region


----------



## Kraksler (20. Mai 2021)

Hardtail reicht eigentlich für alle Dinge die da sind (ausser am Bombenloch). Wenn Ihr da Spass haben wollt, würde ich dort das Fully nehmen.


----------



## Maxmara67 (15. März 2022)

Das Frühjahr steht vor der Türe... finden sich hier ein paar Leutchen um ab und an mal ne schöne Feierabendrunde auf der Gleisner-Höhe zu fahren? So 1 bis 2 Stündchen?


----------



## mikolaus (15. März 2022)

Klingt gut. Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## steiner6869 (15. März 2022)

Bin gerne dabei ☺️


----------



## Insomnia- (15. März 2022)

Bin dabei! Kann aber auch wirklich erst abends ab 1800
Lg elias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (16. März 2022)

Auch dabei!
Am Wochenende bin ich allerdings nicht da. Unter der Woche ginge es.
Was haltet ihr vom Treffpunkt:
Parkplatz WQX5+V4 Pulheim


----------



## steiner6869 (16. März 2022)

Treffpunkt würde von meiner Seite passen....dann werfe ich mal nächste Woche Montag, Dienstag oder auch Mittwoch 17:00 (oder 17:30) in den Raum / ins Forum


----------



## Maxmara67 (16. März 2022)

Von mir aus sehr gerne regelmässig Mittwochs 17:00 oder 17:30.


----------



## GuidoM (16. März 2022)

Bitte bedenkt, dass die Sonne derzeit schon kurz vor 19:00 Uhr untergeht. Im Wald ist es dann recht schnell dunkel. Die Sommerzeit beginnt erst am 27.03. Daher würde ich eher 17:00 Uhr favorisieren, wenn´s bei euch passt.
Aber ich find´s gut und habe mir den Mittwoch schon mal eingetragen. Wetter sieht mit 16 °C und Sonne auch rosig aus.
Aus Weiden habe ich ca. 20Min. Anreise. Wenn noch einer/eine aus Weiden kommt, könnten wir zusammen fahren (Treffpunkt Bahnhof Lövenich um 16:30 Uhr)


----------



## steiner6869 (16. März 2022)

OK 17 Uhr bekomme ich auch hin. Muss aber zugeben nicht unbedingt die Ortskenntnisse / MTB Routen dort zu kennen...

Wenn nicht klappt wäre Nachricht prima! Können per PN auch gerne Telefonnummern tauschen.
Gruss
Gregor


----------



## GuidoM (21. März 2022)

So, war eben schon mal im Schuppen und habe nach dem Rad geschaut. Ist noch da!
Dann man draufgesetzt - Reifen platt - aufgepumpt und Rest gecheckt. Bis auf ein leichtes Knacken im Tretlager keine Ausfälle zu verzeichnen. Stünde also dem Ausflug am Mittwoch nichts entgegen.
Ick freu mir schon.

Ich könnte mich als Guide anbieten, bin aber auch offen für Neues. Ich würde diese Tour mit euch fahren:








						Mountainbike- | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Guido hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot gemacht! Distanz: 29,5 km | Dauer: 01:51 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiner6869 (21. März 2022)

Na perfekt hauptsache das Rad ist noch da  ! Tour ist auch perfekt, danke schon mal fürs zusammen stellen! Dann mal bis Mittwoch 17 Uhr. Schreibe Dir noch PN mit meiner Telefonnummer damit man sich erreichen kann.
Gruss
Gregor


----------



## GuidoM (23. März 2022)

Termin für heute 17:00 Uhr am Waldparkplatz steht. Bisher kann ich nur zwei Teilnehmer erkennen.
Gregor und mich.
Es würde mich freuen, wenn noch andere dazustoßen würden.


----------



## GuidoM (23. März 2022)

War ein schönes Treffen mit allen mir bekannten Highlights an der Glessener Höhe. Gregor hatte "nur" sein Hardtail mitgebracht, war aber auch ausreichend. 

Wir sind so verblieben, dass es nun öfter zum Mittwochstreffen kommen kann. 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn auch andere daran teilnehmen würden,  sodass es sich etabliert.


----------



## mikolaus (27. März 2022)

Hatte es gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Würde mich aber gerne mal anschließen. Ich mache mir jetzt mal eine Erinnerung aufm Handy.


----------



## Maxmara67 (28. März 2022)

Ging mir genauso... völlig verpennt. 🤯 Diesen Mittwoch bin ich aber auf jeden Fall dabei!
17 Uhr Waldparkplatz?


----------



## steiner6869 (28. März 2022)

Wäre wieder dabei. Wenn Guido nicht dabei ist - kenne mich nicht so mega aus aber man wird schon die paar Abfahrten finden ☺️! Also 17 Uhr Parkplatz dansweiler ?!


----------



## GuidoM (29. März 2022)

Den Wettervorteil des vergangenen Mittwochs werden wir wohl nicht haben.
Ich hab´s mir eingetragen


----------



## Maxmara67 (29. März 2022)

GuidoM schrieb:


> Den Wettervorteil des vergangenen Mittwochs werden wir wohl nicht haben.
> Ich hab´s mir eingetragen


Ich mir auch. 👍


----------



## mikolaus (30. März 2022)

Mist, gerade aufgewacht. Bin nach der Schule eingepennt. Kann mir mal bitte jemand eine Telefonnummer geben, oder gibt es eine Whatsappgruppe, dass man sich etwas spontaner absprechen kann? 
Oder kann ich gleich gegen 18 Uhr noch irgendwo dazustoßen?


----------



## mikolaus (30. März 2022)

Gregor, Guido, es gab da einen kleinen Zwischenfall der einer medizinischen Versorgung bedurfte. Daher haben wir uns dazu entschieden den Trail nicht mehr herunter zu klettern, sondern den Weg herunter rollen zu lassen. 
Hab euch dann am Parkplatz aber leider nicht mehr getroffen und da mir kalt wurde bin ich dann nach Hause gedüst. 
Michael, melde dich bitte mal, wenn es was neues gibt. 
Meine Handynummer ist 01772588436 Könnt mir gerne auf Whatsapp schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (30. März 2022)

Hat wieder Spaß gemacht. Selbst der Zuspätkommer hat uns noch gefunden. Super 👍
Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gut und gesund nach Hause gekommen.  Wir hatten noch an Parkplatz gewartet, sind dann aber auch los.


----------



## steiner6869 (30. März 2022)

Weia hoffe nix schlimmeres 😳?! Haben auch noch am PP gewartet aber dachten ihr wärt schon weg…! Gute Besserung jedenfalls hat wieder Spaß gemacht!!!!


----------



## Maxmara67 (30. März 2022)

So Jungs, alles gut gegangen. Danke Euch! 
Das zweite Gelenk vom linken Mittelfinger war ausgekugelt. Röntgen-Einrenken-nochmal Röntgen. Fertig!
Glück im Unglück gehabt.


----------



## mikolaus (31. März 2022)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> So Jungs, alles gut gegangen. Danke Euch!
> Das zweite Gelenk vom linken Mittelfinger war ausgekugelt. Röntgen-Einrenken-nochmal Röntgen. Fertig!
> Glück im Unglück gehabt.


Ein Glück. Dann ist es ja nochmal gut gegangen. Sah jedenfalls nicht gut aus. Bist du denn wieder voll Leistungsfähig?


----------



## GuidoM (31. März 2022)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Glück im Unglück gehabt.


Dann wünsche ich dir gute Genesung. 
Ich schätze mal, dass kommende Woche sowieso ausfällt. Somit kannst du dich eine Woche länger erholen


----------



## GuidoM (11. April 2022)

Mittwoch steht vor der Tür. Wetter passt. 
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## steiner6869 (11. April 2022)

Lust ja habe aber leider wieder Bürobereitschaft bis 17:30....schaffe das leider daher nicht. Wenn ihr fahrt - viel Spass und schön aufpassen


----------



## steiner6869 (19. April 2022)

Moin! Wie sieht es morgen mit Biken aus? Wäre prima wenn ich das heute noch weiss dann würde ich morgen rad mit ins Büro nehmen.
P.S: whatsappgruppe wäre wirklich vorteilhaft


----------



## GuidoM (19. April 2022)

Bei mir würde es passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiner6869 (19. April 2022)

Perfekt dann bis morgen 17 Uhr…freu mich!!


----------



## GuidoM (20. April 2022)

@steiner6869 Sorry, muss leider absagen, schaffe es nicht mehr und finde auch deine Nummer nicht mehr.


----------



## steiner6869 (25. April 2022)

Habe Mittwoch halben Tag frei und will in Solingen Glüder paar Trails fahren...sollte jemand Zeit / Lust haben gerne melden. Abends Glessener Höhe falle ich demnach aus.


----------



## GuidoM (26. April 2022)

Sieht spannend aus. Allerdings habe ich Mittwoch leider keine Zeit








						NO Facebook, Instagram, WhatsApp!
					

Bitte unsere Inhalte NICHT auf Facebook teilen.




					www.frosthelm.de


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (28. Juni 2022)

Fährt hier noch Jemand regelmäßig auf der Glessener Höhe?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Kraksler (28. Juni 2022)

Fluxxxxxx schrieb:


> Fährt hier noch Jemand regelmäßig auf der Glessener Höhe?


Ja natürlich , nur in diesem Forum ist tote Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluxxxxxx (28. Juni 2022)

In welchem Forum geht denn da noch was?


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Juni 2022)

Kannst ja einfach hier schreiben wann es dir passt, da meldet sich bestimmt noch wer 👌🏻👌🏻


----------



## Kraksler (16. November 2022)

Wie vielleicht schon Einige im KSTA oder in West3 gelesen bzw. gehört haben, werden ab Januar 2023, 2 Ranger im Königsdorfer Wald für Recht und Ordnung sorgen. Es geht besonders um die Hundebesitzer und  Mountainbiker. Das ganze ist so wie es für mich aussieht von den Waldrentnern Frechen vorangetrieben worden.


----------



## mikolaus (16. November 2022)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Wie vielleicht schon Einige im KSTA oder in West3 gelesen bzw. gehört haben, werden ab Januar 2023, 2 Ranger im Königsdorfer Wald für Recht und Ordnung sorgen. Es geht besonders um die Hundebesitzer und  Mountainbiker. Das ganze ist so wie es für mich aussieht von den Waldrentnern Frechen vorangetrieben worden.


Wundert mich auch nicht. Es hat ja tatsächlich Überhand genommen. Auf jeden Fall sollen die illegalen Trails (also alle bis auf einen) mit Barrieren oder Haufen aus Geäst blockiert werden. Die scheinen jetzt echt ernst zu machen. Bin die ganze Zeit hin und her gerissen, wie ich damit umgehen soll..


----------



## Kraksler (16. November 2022)

mikolaus schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sollen die illegalen Trails (also alle bis auf einen) mit Barrieren oder Haufen aus Geäst blockiert werden.


Warum sollte man einen illegalen Trail auflassen? Weisst Du mehr als berichtet wird?


----------



## mikolaus (16. November 2022)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Warum sollte man einen illegalen Trail auflassen? Weisst Du mehr als berichtet wird?


Auf dem Satellitenbild siehst du in grün was befahrbar bleibt und in rot die Reitwege. Alles andere wird zu gemacht. An den Teichen ist ein breiterer Trail, der weiterhin befahren werden darf. Sogar die alte Römerstraße wird nicht mehr erreichbar sein, weil die Wege sperren wollen. Knapp 2000 Jahre konnte man die Straße besichtigen, jetzt nicht mehr. Die machen jetzt echt ernst.


----------



## mogg (16. November 2022)

Tja, war zu erwarten dass es mal soweit kommt. Dann bleiben in dem Gebiet quasi nur noch die breite Forstwege zum befahren. Bin mal gespannt ob das in der Praxis funktionieren wird. 

Die Glessenerhöhe und Abstbusch scheinen nicht betroffen?


----------



## mikolaus (16. November 2022)

Glessener Höhe ist definitiv kein Naturschutzgebiet und Abtsbusch glaube ich auch nicht. 
Ich bin mal gespannt ob das Wirkung zeigen wird.


----------



## GuidoM (17. November 2022)

Interessante Berichterstattung. Die bösen MTBler verdichten den Waldboden. Dagegen muss etwas getan werden. Wobei ich die Wildbauten auch sehr kritisch sehe, gerade wenn es um die Strecke an der Himmelsleiter (oben) geht, sehe ich es mehr als kritisch, was hier in den Wald gebaut wurde.
Hier noch die Links zu den Berichten:








						Frechen: Kampf gegen Mountainbiker im Königsdorfer Forst
					

Forstamt und Rhein-Erft-Kreis wollen die Natur im Königsdorfer Forst schützen und die Mountainbiker-Szene zurückdrängen. Ab 2023 sollen Ranger Streife gehen.




					www.ksta.de
				











						Neues Konzept im Konigsdorfer Forst
					

Der Rhein-Erft-Kreis und das Regionalforstamt Rhein-Sieg-Erft des Landesbetriebs Wald und Holz NRW haben ein Konzept für die Naherholung im Königsdorfer Forst erstellt. Vorangegangen war ein einstimmiger Beschluss des Kreistages im Juli dieses Jahres. „Für das einzigartige und besondere...




					www.rhein-erft-kreis.de


----------



## mogg (17. November 2022)

Ich denke das ganze ist durch eine verbissene anti Mountainbike Rentnergruppe in Gang gesetzt worden. Die haben ihren Sündenbock gefunden und das immer wieder thematisiert. 

Bis auf den Wildbauten, die ich auch absolut nicht gut finde, wage ich mal zu behaupten dass 99% der Trampelpfade/Trails ihren Ursprung nicht bei Mountainbiker haben. Wir nutzen die Pfade einfach mit. Daher finde ich es auch nicht gut wie der Fokus so stark auf den MTBler liegt. 

Man könnte ja auch 1-2 legale und ausgeschilderte Trails anlegen (gibt es ja für Reiter auch), damit es keine Notwendigkeit gibt querfeldein zu fahren. In unsere Nachbarländer funktioniert das hervorragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZiviSeal (17. November 2022)

Ich würde die Anti Mountainbike Rentnergruppe noch um (unfähige) Hundehalter ergänzen. Ganz klar, legale Angebote hätten die Lage entspannen und tragen ebenfalls zur Besucherlenkung bei.

Ob eine Vereinsgründung mit Engagement zur Schaffung von legalen Angeboten die Situation hätte verbessern können?

Jetzt werden demnächst Böden durch Baumaschinen verdichtet die die Blockaden errichten.


----------



## Zweibeiner (25. November 2022)

Ich bin gerade etwas sprachlos über das was ich hier lese. Ich hatte vor ca. einem Jahr schonmal was leuten gehört das der Bereich am Dansweiler Parkplatz dicht gemacht werden soll. Aber das es nun doch tatsächlich umgesetzt wird schockiert mich. Vor allem auch das Ausmaß an Sperrungen.
Anstatt das man mal das Gespräch mit MTBlern sucht um für alle eine akzeptable Lösung zu finden wird dicht gemacht. "Willkommen in Deutschland" 😒
Gerade das sogenannte Bombenloch und daneben der Bereich ist inzwischen auch für die kleineren Kids und Familien zum Naturspielplatz geworden. Ich finde es nicht nachvoziehbar da einen Riegel vorzuschieben. 
Warum ist es nicht möglich zu sagen "Hey Kids was hier bisher steht darf bleiben aber es wird nichts neues gebaut und schon garnicht Bäume abgesägt". 
Wo sollen die Kids denn spielen und Aktion erleben wenn ständig alles verboten wird?? Es ist einfach nur noch krank was um uns rum passiert.
Leider sind wir Mtbler hier ja nicht organisiert (Intressengemeinschaft oder Verein) um als Ansprechpartner gemeinsam eine Lösung zu finden.
Viell. sollte man sich in der Tat mal zusammen setzten und vernünftige Argumente für ein Erhalt der Trails, zumindest zum Teil, zu finden. Da könnte man auch mal die DIMB und/oder Alpenverein mit ins Boot holen.
Hier gibts doch so viele Biker, da sollte doch was gehen.


----------



## on any sunday (27. November 2022)

Ein Blick über die holländische Grenze würde reichen, da werden selbst im Naturschutzgebiet teilweise extra Trails neben den Hauptwegen angelegt, damit man den Fußgängern nicht in die Quere kommt.

Als ob die schon "ewig" vorhandenen paar "Trails" in dem angesprochenen Gebiet der Natur schaden würden,  500 kg Sauerbraten beunruhigen ja anscheinend auch nicht. Tiere sind nicht doof.

Apropo doof, da wird lieber in schlechter deutscher Tradition Propaganda betrieben und zum "Kampf" aufgerufen, herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Hey, aber nichts gegen Rentner, bin selber betroffen.


----------



## Zweibeiner (28. November 2022)

Hab mir mal die Seite der Waldfreunde Königsdorf angeschaut und das hier gefunden. https://www.waldfreunde-koenigsdorf.de/updates/
Die engagieren sich schon ordentlich für "Ihren" Wald was ja an und für sich gut ist. Aber leider werden da die Intressen anderer Waldnutzer ausser Acht gelassen und die als Zerstörer des Waldes dargestellt. Vor allem hat es den O-Ton das es wieder mal *alle* Mountainbiker sind die den Wald zerstören.
Natürlich haben sie Recht damit das die Bauten der Kids im Bombenloch überhand nehmen und auch der Müll der dann leider immer wieder da liegen bleibt. Geht garnicht! 
Die Waldfreunde haben wohl auch Kontakt zum bekannten Förster Peter Wohlleben der ja durchaus eine tolerante Einstellung auch dem MTB Sport gegenüber hat. Ggf. könnte man ihn als Vermittler anfragen.
Aber dennoch, man hätte als Politiker ,die ja vor Ort waren, das Gespräch mit den MTBlern suchen können und nicht der allgemeinen Meinung der Waldfreunde zustimmen "oh ja das ist ja schockierend was hier passiert" 
Redenen Menschen kann geholfen werden, wie es so schön heißt.
Ich vertrete die Meinung das sich eine IG Mountainbiken bilden sollte um hier gegen zu steuern und uns eine Stimme zu geben.
Dazu kommt das man als IG viell. auch noch ein paar andere Ideen langfristig umgestezt bekommt.


----------



## nordstadt (28. November 2022)

Ich hatte letztens das Erlebnis das bei der Funkturmabfahrt der neuere, linke Weg frisch zugelegt war. Hab mir das angeschaut und angefangen aufzuräumen. Kamen dann zwei Herren in grün, die aber nett und aufgeschlossen mit mir diskutierten. Sie hätten die Bäume relativ frisch gefällt und hingelegt. 
Sie fragten auch warum ich nicht den rechten Weg nehme, habe ihn aber klargemacht das er zu schnell und gefährlich für unerfahrene ist und das die ganze Bremserei von unerfahrenen Fahren die Halde doch sehr kaputt macht.
Da lenkten die beiden relativ schnell ein, als ich sie auf das Verletzungsrisiko hinwies und die beiden wohl merkten, das Sie zugegebn haben da Stöckchen gelegt zu haben. Haben dann geholfen den Weg wieder frei zu machen. Angeblich war der eine dort der Revierförster. 

Aber im Endeffekt müssten wir auch eine Lobby dort aufbauen um dort weiterhin unserem Sport zu fröhnen. Wenn auch nur ausserhalb des NSG.


----------



## Zweibeiner (29. November 2022)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Aber im Endeffekt müssten wir auch eine Lobby dort aufbauen um dort weiterhin unserem Sport zu fröhnen. Wenn auch nur ausserhalb des NSG.


....genau das meine ich ja mit Intressengemeinschaft. Da würde ich mich auch garnicht nur auf dem Wald beschränken sondern auf das ganze Umfeld. Hier sind so viele Biker unterwegs, MTBler sowie Gravel, da bietet sich doch einfach an sich untereinander zu vernetzten. Mal abgesehen von dem sozialen Effekt der ja auch noch entstehen würde wie gemeinsame Runden oder Stammtisch zB.
Und wenn man vermitteln kann das wir nicht böse sind sondern durchaus auch Waldpflege betreiben indem man vorhandene Trails pflegt und den Wildbau einschrängt, sind mit Sichherheit die offiziellen Stellen entspanter unterwegs.


----------



## nordstadt (29. November 2022)

Zweibeiner schrieb:


> ....genau das meine ich ja mit Intressengemeinschaft. Da würde ich mich auch garnicht nur auf dem Wald beschränken sondern auf das ganze Umfeld. Hier sind so viele Biker unterwegs, MTBler sowie Gravel, da bietet sich doch einfach an sich untereinander zu vernetzten. Mal abgesehen von dem sozialen Effekt der ja auch noch entstehen würde wie gemeinsame Runden oder Stammtisch zB.
> Und wenn man vermitteln kann das wir nicht böse sind sondern durchaus auch Waldpflege betreiben indem man vorhandene Trails pflegt und den Wildbau einschrängt, sind mit Sichherheit die offiziellen Stellen entspanter unterwegs.


Definitiv. Nur wie anfangen, kann diese DIMB da irgendwie helfen? Habe mich nie damit auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## mogg (30. November 2022)

Vielleicht sollte zu dieser Situation ein Thread in "Open Trails" aufgemacht werden, dann bekommt das etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit. Dann gibt es vielleicht auch ein paar gute Tipps von anderen User.


----------



## AAFA (6. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, zwischenzeitlich tut sich ja was positives. Siehe hierzu den Artikel in der heutigen Ausgabe des Stadtanzeigers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (6. Dezember 2022)

Grundsätzlich gut, der Bericht, aber…
Hier handelt es sich den Anschein nach hauptsächlich um „Bombenloch-Fahrer“, ein Areal wo nun mal offensichtlich gebuddelt und einiges an Anlieger/Sprünge usw. erbaut wurde. Das Problem ist weitaus größer, denn es gibt zahlreiche Trails die neben dem kleinen Areal auch künftig tabu sein werden.

Gut finde ich natürlich dass es eine Initiative gibt, und das es scheinbar auch Leute in der Politik gibt die dafür aufgeschlossen sind. Aber es sollte versucht werden das Thema nicht auf das kleine Bombenlochgebiet einzuschränken.


----------



## Zweibeiner (7. Dezember 2022)

mogg schrieb:


> Gut finde ich natürlich dass es eine Initiative gibt, und das es scheinbar auch Leute in der Politik gibt die dafür aufgeschlossen sind. Aber es sollte versucht werden das Thema nicht auf das kleine Bombenlochgebiet einzuschränken.


Sehe ich genauso. Das ist ja schonmal positiv das ganze.
Was mir hier im Thread leider echt fehlt ist mehr Resonanz auf das ganze und den Bock mal was auf die Beine zu stellen um was zu bewegen.


----------



## GuidoM (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich finde es gut, dass du dich hier engagieren möchtest. Im Artikel wird die Gruppe Free-Riders Königsdorf genannt. Auf die Schnelle konnte ich allerdings hierzu nichts finden.
Vielleicht machst du dich mal auf die Suche nach denen.


----------

